# PMV and 309 Timeline for Washington, D.C.



## CollegeGirl

Please check below and make sure your info is correct (and complete as you want it to be - if I don't have an exact date you applied and you'd like to keep it that way for privacy reasons, that's absolutely fine!)

Also, if you're on this list and you did NOT apply for a 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa) or a 309, let me know and I'll take you off the list.

And if anyone would like to be added - just say so and tell me your CO's initials (if you know), your application date, whether you applied for a 309 or a 300, and whether you applied online or via paper. Thanks!

Also, please note: the date format for this thread is the United States date format, so 4/9/2014, for example, is April 9, NOT September 4.

Okay, SO... for people waiting for from DC we have:

*PMV (300)*:

isingh87 - Applied June 10, 2014. 
usaaus - Applied July 9, 2014. Online.
fireatwill - Applied October 14, 2014. Online. 
MamaBear - Applied October 24, 2014.
Hyperion - Applied November 29, 2014. Online. 
Canegirl - Applied December 31, 2014. Online.
halyce - Applied January 13, 2015. Online.

*Partner Visa 309:*

Heats - Applied May 20, 2014. Online. CO is ML.
princessbuttercup - Applied September 5, 2014. Online.
ani89 - Applied September 6, 2014.
cec2725 - Applied October 2, 2014. Online.
WendyB - Applied October 7, 2014. 
JonJakJus - Applied December 31, 2014. Online.

*VISAS GRANTED*

queliwantstogogo: 3 weeks. (Applied 4/19/13, Granted 5/10/13.) 309. CO was RM.
MrandMrs: 5 months. (Applied 4/18/13, Granted 9/?/13.) 300. CO was ML. 
Mishy: 5 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 4/9/13, Granted 10/4/13.) 309. CO was RM.
lyddies: 8 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 1/28/13, Granted 10/7/13.) 309. CO was DN.
Cheesygarcia: 7 months. (Applied 3/11/13, Granted 10/9/13.) 309. CO was RM.
amccarron: 2 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 8/1/13, Granted 10/15/13.) 309. CO was ML.
jjs6791: 1 month, 1 week. (Applied 8/30/13, Granted 10/15/13.) 309. CO was ML.
Derek&Callie: 3 months, 1 day. (Applied 7/15/13, Granted 10/16/13.) 309. CO was ML.
willkrischur: 2 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 8/16/13, Granted 10/29/13). 309. CO was DN.
Sydiealex: 2 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 8/19/13, Granted 11/8/13). 309. CO was ML.
PrincessPoopdoodle: 2 months, 1 week. (Applied 9/3/13, Granted 11/13/13. 309. CO was ML.
Bea: 2 months, 3 weeks.. (Applied 8/22/13, Granted 11/15/13). 300. CO was ML.
lincsus: 2 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 9/5/13, Granted 11/25/13). 309. CO was ML.
Grapejuice: 9 months. (Applied 3/5/13, Granted 12/2/13). 309. CO was ML, then RM.
pmwoodward: 7 months. (Applied 5/6/13. Granted 12/3/13). 309. CO was RM.
JustMarried2013: 7 months. (Applied 5/14/13. Granted 12/11/13). 309. CO was DN, then RM.
CMcDerm: 8 months, 1 week. (Applied 4/9/13. Granted 12/16/13). 309. CO was ML.
CollegeGirl: 8 months, 1 week. (Applied 4/25/13. Granted 1/3/14). 300. CO was ML, then RM.
SonyafromAus: 10 months. (Applied 3/5/13. Granted early January 2014). 309. CO was ML.
Kochanski: 10 months, 1 week. (Applied 3/15/13. Granted 1/21/14). 309. CO was ML, then RM.
M&R: ~9 months. (Applied 4/29/13. Granted 2/?/14). 309. CO was RM.
aususa: 10 months. (Appied 4/5/13. Granted 2/5/13.) 309. CO was ML.
kit: 9 months, 1 week. (Applied 5/3/13. Granted 2/8/13.) 300. CO was RM, then MW.
bjch: 10 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 3/28/13. Granted 2/20/14.) 309. CO was ML.
hypersloth: 9 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 5/7/13. Granted 3/4/14.) 309. CO was RM, then ML
fyshtryker: 9 months, 5 days. (Applied ~6/1/13. Granted 3/5/14.) 300. CO was RM.
HJB: 11 months, 1 day. (Applied 4/9/13. Granted 3/10/14.) 309. CO was RM.
dplunkd: 5 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 9/23/2013. Granted 3/12/2014). 300. CO was DN, then ML.
Sprite: 5 months. (Applied 10/10/13. Granted 3/12/14). 309. CO was RM, then ML. 
melvin udall: 11 months, 1 week. (Applied 4/6/2013. Granted 3/14/2014). 309. CO was DN, then (unknown).
DC2AU: 10 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 5/5/2013. Granted 3/16/2014). 309. CO was ML, then RM.
NJ2OZ: 5 months. (Applied 10/29/13. Granted 4/3/14.) 309. CO was RM, then MW.
AmyDownUnder: 4 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 1/2/14, Granted 5/20/14.) 309. CO was ML.
kmm944: 5 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 1/24/14, Granted 7/12/14.) CO was KT?
LaChicaGo: ~6 months. 300.
Breiza: 7 months. (Applied 12/30/2013. Granted 8/1/2014.) 309. Online.
SteveRozet: 6 months, 6 days. (Applied 1/29/2014. Granted 8/4/2014). 309. Paper. CO was MW.
ThreeAmigos: 6 months. (Applied 2/25/2014. Granted 8/25/2014). 309. Online. 
Champ: 16 months, 18 days. (Applied 4/9/2013. Granted 8/27/2014). 309. Paper. CO was DN, then ML.
kt41: 6 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 2/22/2014. Granted 9/3/2014). 309. Online. CO was MD.
snowkitten: 5 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 3/16/2014. Granted 9/10/2014. 309. 
carobear: 6 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 3/25/2014. Granted 10/7/2014). Online. 
Charisma: 7 months, 1 week. (Applied 3/7/2014. Granted 10/16/2014). 300. Paper. CO was RM.
MezzaUSA: 7 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 3/9/2014. Granted 10/23/2014. 309. Online. CO was ML.
JerseytoOz: 6 months. (Applied 5/3/2014. Granted 11/3/2014). 300. Paper. CO was RM.
emkas: 7 months. (Applied 4/3/2014. Granted 11/5/2014). 309. Online. 
ikuyo: 6 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 5/25/2014. Granted 11/6/2014). 300. Online.
bigapplekanga: 5 months, 1 week. (Applied 6/26/2014. Granted 12/3/2014.) 309. Online. CO was ML.
H. Protagonist: 8 months, 3 weeks. (Applied 4/20/2014. Granted 1/12/15.) 309. Online. CO was ML.
lkimball: 5 months, 2 days. (Applied 8/17/14. Granted 1/19/2015.) 309.
AUSUSA8892: 6 months, 2 days. (Applied 7/19/14. Granted 1/21/2015.) 309. Online.
Mellie: 9 months. (Applied 4/25/14. Granted 1/22/15.) 309. Online.
IndyMama: 5 months, 2 weeks. (Applied 8/16/14. Granted 1/30/2015.) 300. Online.
sharyny: 7 months, 3 days. (Applied 7/1/2014. Granted 2/4/2015.) 309. Online.
numm3r: 5 months, 5 days. (Applied 9/1/2014. Granted 2/6/2015.) 309.
NYC2SYD: 5 months, 5 days. (Applied 9/5/14. Granted 2/10/15.) 309.
CCass: 6 months, 6 days. (Applied 8/13/14. Granted 2/19/15.) 309. CO was ML, then RM.
DChubbyAuWife: 7 months, 4 days. (Applied 7/20/14. Granted 2/24/15.) 309. Online.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The good things we can deduce from this list are that very few people are up to six months' wait (with the exception of cheesy. ). So the ~5 month average PMV processing time from DC still *appears* to be mostly holding steady. Hopefully we'll start seeing some grants soon before these five monthers turn into six monthers!

My guess is the slowing of the grants is due to people being on vacation and/or the Australian election and we might see some grants coming soon. 

What else can we deduce? Well, ML is one busy woman!  Haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Removed a couple of people listed incorrectly. Anyone else?


----------



## bjch

Me. We're on a 309 although I hate seeing myself at the top of ML's list.


----------



## MrandMrs

Thanks for all you do CG to keep us updated. 

I swear its getting harder with the wait. Limbo is not a fun place to be.


----------



## cheesygarcia

We applied for the 309 too, hoping to go straight to 100.


----------



## bjch

cheesygarcia said:


> We applied for the 309 too, hoping to go straight to 100.


Ditto. It would be a huge blow for our plans if we didn't go straight to 100.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh wow, okay. You aren't at the top of ML's list, bjch. There's someone who's been waiting a couple weeks longer than you that turned out to be on a 309 too so I took them off the list. Man... so I guess we're actually ML's longest PMV waiters, MrandMrs! I hope that means we're up soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added another week onto everyone's waiting time above...


----------



## MrandMrs

OK what did I miss here...?? What and how was another week added to our waiting time?? I know I miss read something CG? The person longer than Bjch is still waiting?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I simply meant that previously I had us down as having waited 4 months and 2 weeks.. it's now been 4 months and three weeks. It's been a week since I posted this thread originally.


----------



## MrandMrs

Ok today is the 5 month marker and nothing ..... So it looks like the wedding date we had planned can't happen. 

So as I understand I can't go to Aus on ETA Tourist Visa for my wedding date because I am in the process of the PMV? 

Has anyone had any news or movement ? I would think someone would have some inside information as big as this forum is as to what is going on in Washington these days that has so many of us in limbo.


----------



## cheesygarcia

MrandMrs said:


> Ok today is the 5 month marker and nothing ..... So it looks like the wedding date we had planned can't happen. So as I understand I can't go to Aus on ETA Tourist Visa for my wedding date because I am in the process of the PMV? Has anyone had any news or movement ? I would think someone would have some inside information as big as this forum is as to what is going on in Washington these days that has so many of us in limbo.


When is your planned wedding date? You can go to Australia on an ETA however if you get married before the PMV is granted I think you will have to convert your application to a spouse visa. That will probably complicate things further.


----------



## CollegeGirl

cheesygarcia said:


> When is your planned wedding date? You can go to Australia on an ETA however if you get married before the PMV is granted I think you will have to convert your application to a spouse visa. That will probably complicate things further.


Yes, exactly right. MrandMrs, if you marry before it's granted you'll have to convert your application to a spouse visa and they'll be looking for the evidence that visa requires (so more intense than the PMV). It can also delay things.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MrandMrs said:


> Ok today is the 5 month marker and nothing ..... So it looks like the wedding date we had planned can't happen.
> 
> So as I understand I can't go to Aus on ETA Tourist Visa for my wedding date because I am in the process of the PMV?
> 
> Has anyone had any news or movement ? I would think someone would have some inside information as big as this forum is as to what is going on in Washington these days that has so many of us in limbo.


Nope, no inside info.  Sorry - wish I had some!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Able to have a 309 section as well? Id love to see where everyone is with their 309's


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was going to say maybe we should start a new thread, but we have so many DC-specific threads on the forum now I think maybe adding them to this thread would just be better.  So yes - I'll start a 309 section on my first post in this thread. It's impossible to tell with some of the new Timelines what visa people applied for, though, so - anyone with a 309, let me know and I'll add you to the list!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Who's your CO Derek&Callie?


----------



## Derek&Callie

CollegeGirl said:


> Who's your CO Derek&Callie?


ML is our CO


----------



## jjs6791

I'm 309, applied 30 Aug, CO: ML


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, added you both, Derek&Callie and jjs6791.  I also combed back through a couple other Washington threads to pick up a couple more people I know are still waiting.


----------



## Grapejuice

Nice update! It's nice to see who else is waiting for a 309. 

I sent an email 8 days ago through the enquiry form, and asked specific questions about them needing any additional documentation...just to see if my case officer would directly respond. Received the most general answer....pretty sad it takes eight days for such a simple response :/


----------



## Mishy

Thanks CG for adding us to the list but we are waiting on a 309 not PMV


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mishy said:


> Thanks CG for adding us to the list but we are waiting on a 309 not PMV


Fixed, thanks! 

That leaves me as the only person waiting on RM for a 300... I don't know whether to be scared or glad about that, lol.


----------



## amccarron

You can add us to your list for 309 visas. Applied August 01 and have ML as the CO.


----------



## CollegeGirl

amccarron said:


> You can add us to your list for 309 visas. Applied August 01 and have ML as the CO.


Done, thanks!


----------



## lincsus

Applied September 5 - Visa 309/100 (hoping it to be 100)
Case officer - Not assigned yet


----------



## CollegeGirl

Did you receive your acknowledgment from the embassy for your application yet, lincsus? Generally (but not always, of course) the CO's name is in there. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## lincsus

No, have got no email/acknowledgment from the embassy yet. The credit card was charged a week after the documents reached embassy. Waiting for acknowledgment from the embassy.



CollegeGirl said:


> Did you receive your acknowledgment from the embassy for your application yet, lincsus? Generally (but not always, of course) the CO's name is in there. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay. Hopefully you'll get that soon and then we can add you to the right CO.


----------



## CMcDerm

We are also waiting with ML for a 309 Visa. 

Our application was lodged in Washington on March 9, 2013, and we received notification on April 16, 2013 that our case officer was ML and that our application had been lodged. 

In terms of other deliverables, the state police clearance was received May 9, 2013, the medical check was received May 13, 2013, and the FBI check was received June 17, 2013. 

Have heard nothing since.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh man... another person waiting six months already. I'm thinking the average processing time for the US will not be five months much longer.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CMcDerm said:


> We are also waiting with ML for a 309 Visa.
> 
> Our application was lodged in Washington on March 9, 2013, and we received notification on April 16, 2013 that our case officer was ML and that our application had been lodged.
> 
> In terms of other deliverables, the state police clearance was received May 9, 2013, the medical check was received May 13, 2013, and the FBI check was received June 17, 2013.
> 
> Have heard nothing since.


Added you!


----------



## CMcDerm

Yep, been over 6 months now. My wife and I are starting get pretty nervous. We hoped to be in Sydney by Christmas so she can spend the holidays with her family, but that is starting to look unlikely. We have a dog who needs to go into quarantine, and in order to initiate that process we need 30 days of lead time prior to the 30 day quarantine process. In order to meet that timeline, we really need visa in hand by October 20th or so. 

For what it is worth, we have been together for four years, married for two, my wife has an American green card, and we submitted a large amount of documentation (4 years worth of e-mails, pictures, travel stubs, joint bank info, joint insurance statements, etc.). I thought we would be a very low risk, quick to be approved application, but that has not been the case. Ah well, nothing to do but wait.


----------



## CMcDerm

I e-mailed ML yesterday, requesting whether there was any documentation we could provide and letting her know that we hoped to be in Australia for the holidays and that because we have a dog, we need a large amount of lead time before making plans to send her.

This is the response I got:

"Dear Mr ______,

Thank you for your email and update.

Your new case officer is Ms RM and the application has yet to be assessed.

I have had a quick glance through your file and can see you have provided the police clearances. Have you conducted the medicals? 

Kind Regards,

ML

Immigration Officer"

I can't believe that the application has yet to be assessed after 6 months and 2 weeks.

Does anyone have experience with RM? Does she tend to be fast? Slow?

Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hmmm... that's interesting. My case got moved from ML to RM as well! I wonder if ML was overwhelmed. OR, I know with some embassies, once an application has been assessed by the normal CO, they pass it to a senior CO for a cursory assessment and official OK/rejection. I'm hoping maybe that's what's going on with ML passing to RM and that that means ours are that much closer to decision... but no way to know, really. How frustrating that she didn't know if you had provided your medicals yet! Maybe something happened with your panel doc submitting them, or they got lost in the shuffle and that's what the hold-up is with your application!  Hope not!


----------



## CMcDerm

Yeah, we don't know what it means. I have multiple confirmations from the visa processing center that the medicals were received, so we are pretty confused that ML couldn't see that the medicals had been received. Perhaps that is why we have not yet been assessed. 

In terms of being switched to a different CO, hoping this means that we are in line to be approved although there really is no way to know. We really need some resolution by late October to keep to our timeline, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Me too!!! Keeping them crossed both for you and for myself... my goal was to be down there by Christmas as well, and I applied a month after you! Not looking so hopeful now...


----------



## CMcDerm

Thanks and good luck to you.


----------



## bjch

Well, not sure if this is good news or bad news, but we're yet another case that has been switched to RM. At least, that's what we think - we emailed ML last week and got a stock standard reply email from RM today.


----------



## MrandMrs

OK...I am seriously concerned on what is going on here. Especially since CMcDerm waited six months and heard from ML questioning at that late date about their medicals. What is going on and someone needs to find out for all of us. Why do some of us get to email our CO's and others are not allowed?


----------



## bjch

CMcDerm said:


> For what it is worth, we have been together for four years, married for two, my wife has an American green card, and we submitted a large amount of documentation (4 years worth of e-mails, pictures, travel stubs, joint bank info, joint insurance statements, etc.). I thought we would be a very low risk, quick to be approved application, but that has not been the case. Ah well, nothing to do but wait.


You sound similar to us. We thought we'd be low risk.. together for 10 years, living together for 7, I have had a green card for almost 5 years (but it was 4 years when I left America). We thought we'd be SO low risk! It doesn't even seem like that matters. At least we should both hopefully go straight to PR.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MrandMrs said:


> OK...I am seriously concerned on what is going on here. Especially since CMcDerm waited six months and heard from ML questioning at that late date about their medicals. What is going on and someone needs to find out for all of us. Why do some of us get to email our CO's and others are not allowed?


Like I said on the other thread, there are three plausible theories:

1) ML is about to go on vacation (or maybe out for medical or family reasons or something... COs ARE human, so they do these things occasionally. ) As a result, she is transferring all her cases to RM.

2) Due to the continual upswing in the number of partner visas, ML is overwhelmed with her caseload and transferring some to RM so they can get them processed more quickly. This would also explain why we're seeing an upswing in people waiting 5+ months.

3) RM is a Senior CO and looks over all cases right before they're decided.

I'd put my money on numbers 1 or 2, though I keep hoping it's #3. All of these are perfectly valid explanations, though it doesn't make waiting any easier!

And MrandMrs, anyone can e-mail their CO anytime you want. It's not recommended to do so without having a reason, as they can get irritated if you contact them too much. But you absolutely are able to.... [email protected].


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, thought of a fourth possibility - I was thinking it was strange that so many of us got assigned to ML - maybe RM has been out for an extended period and is just now returning, so ML is giving her her share of the cases.


----------



## bjch

I'm wondering how many of the visas in the 5-8 month wait group would be conceivably eligible for going straight to PR. Perhaps that is the hold up - perhaps they require an extra layer of authorisation?

I know we are hoping/expecting it.


----------



## CMcDerm

I am definitely concerned about the medicals. Pure speculation, but if I had to guess, the reason that my application has been languishing for more than 6 months is because the CO didn't see the medicals as having been received. From speaking with the processing center, I know they have been received (back in May no less). Perhaps a CO won't review a file until "complete" though, and because the medicals _appeared_ to be missing, the application was never reviewed.

I am surprised that I actually heard back from ML. I just went ahead and tried the first name.last [email protected] method at I heard from her the next day. I tried a similar tactic with RM, but have not heard a peep. Really hoping to hear something in the next three weeks--in order to make final preparations for our dog so that she clears quarantine just as we get there right before Christmas, we really need decision in hand by October 25th. If we don't have it by then, will have to push back plans.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It could be that it was there and she just hadn't gotten to it yet, and that she just pulled it out when you emailed and somehow missed it then. That might not be what held up your application. But as of now it's at least a possibility.


----------



## bjch

CMcDerm said:


> I am definitely concerned about the medicals. Pure speculation, but if I had to guess, the reason that my application has been languishing for more than 6 months is because the CO didn't see the medicals as having been received. From speaking with the processing center, I know they have been received (back in May no less). Perhaps a CO won't review a file until "complete" though, and because the medicals _appeared_ to be missing, the application was never reviewed.
> 
> I am surprised that I actually heard back from ML. I just went ahead and tried the first name.last [email protected] method at I heard from her the next day. I tried a similar tactic with RM, but have not heard a peep. Really hoping to hear something in the next three weeks--in order to make final preparations for our dog so that she clears quarantine just as we get there right before Christmas, we really need decision in hand by October 25th. If we don't have it by then, will have to push back plans.


Could you not make the plans for your dog and one of you to leave as planned.. and then the other follows as soon as the visa is in hand? I expect you would have the visa before Christmas, so you'd still be together.


----------



## amccarron

I was talking to an immigration agent in Brisbane today who was also previously an Immigration Officer and he told me some disturbing news. Although the website and official word is that there is no capping or quotas on partner visas in fact there are internal quotas on both approvals and refusals. He said that they are set not only by the department but also each embassy's managers. Could be why things have slowed right down at the moment as they have reached a certain number. Also why we can see applications changing CO's. Maybe that particular CO has reached a certain number.

I certainly hope that this is not the case but certainly sounds like the Australian Government at play.

On a good note he said that the election would not have stopped processing and processing times.


----------



## bjch

If that IS the case, I have to say it would be even more infuriating to see applications that have only been submitted mere weeks ago get approved, when 8+ month cases are still waiting. If they are going to cap visas, they simply MUST process in order.


----------



## amccarron

bjch said:


> If that IS the case, I have to say it would be even more infuriating to see applications that have only been submitted mere weeks ago get approved, when 8+ month cases are still waiting. If they are going to cap visas, they simply MUST process in order.


Most definitely and i am hoping that it is not true but it seems like a very credible source, looking at the process from both sides.


----------



## bjch

The one thing I'm not sure about is why they wouldn't just admit to it. What is the point of keeping it secret and then have a whole lotta people complain every time they hit 5+ months?


----------



## amccarron

He explained it like speeding tickets. We all know there are quotas but they don't admit it. I understand that totally, My wife is currently a police officer in America and they have them and call them quotas and the officers are accountable for hitting them. However the department denies it publicly.


----------



## bjch

Well, I'm going to reach my quota soon too and then it won't be pretty


----------



## aususa

Our 309 application
5 Apr, applied
1 May, FBI and medicals submitted, emailed and confirmed receipt
Case officer identified as Ms. M
Married over 12 years with children


----------



## MrandMrs

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum

I hope your stay here is short and you get an answer on your application quickly


----------



## MrandMrs

Amccarron one big word that you used in your description about the tickets...

Its a word that business on whole neglects and a word that holds no meaning anymore with liability and personal indemity on such a huge scale...

ACCOUNTABILITY.....there is none....or there wouldn't be a queue of people waiting.


----------



## CollegeGirl

amccarron said:


> I was talking to an immigration agent in Brisbane today who was also previously an Immigration Officer and he told me some disturbing news. Although the website and official word is that there is no capping or quotas on partner visas in fact there are internal quotas on both approvals and refusals. He said that they are set not only by the department but also each embassy's managers. Could be why things have slowed right down at the moment as they have reached a certain number. Also why we can see applications changing CO's. Maybe that particular CO has reached a certain number.
> 
> I certainly hope that this is not the case but certainly sounds like the Australian Government at play.
> 
> On a good note he said that the election would not have stopped processing and processing times.


While I fully believe that (it wouldn't surprise me) I don't think that's what's going here *yet* with these delays. If it were, say, May right now insted of October, I'd agree it was likely. The embassies, for purposes of the PMV quotas, work on a *financial* year (July to June). If there are hidden quotas on the 309 as well (not addressing 820s here as onshore is a whole different animal), they're most likely to be based on the financial year as well - and we're only two months into the new fiscal year.

Of course, they could also have monthly or quarterly quotas. I doubt it's monthly, as we have not seen a pattern of approvals like you'd expect to see emerge if that were the case (e.g., a slew of approvals just after the first of the month, or just after the 15th of the month, etc.)

I suppose it's possible they're quarterly - but then we'd see a lot of people waiting 8 months if they were unlucky enough to apply so that their five-month mark was right after the start of a new quarter - and we haven't seen that, either.


----------



## amccarron

Here is a post in another thread where they say their CO told them they had quotas. http://www.australiaforum.com/62247-post6.html

This was from a UK CO i believe but it would be a similar story elsewhere i would suspect after hearing what i did today.


----------



## bjch

I don't doubt it's possible but it is curious that we could be "waiting on a space to become available" when no one has been approved, really, since May.


----------



## Sprite

Whether quotas are practiced for the partner/defacto visas, it just seems like there have hardly been any approvals come out of Washington DC that amount to even 50 in the last year! So even if they had embassy quotas, I don't believe that Washington DC has even reached its quota? I think there are other factors that are holding up approvals.

I have reason to believe that a lot more people are taking advantage of the loop hole with the tourist/visitors visa by coming to Australia on that, then applying for the partner/de-facto visa afterwards. Thus increasing the workload for the immigration officers. Washington DC officers may be processing applications from not just the U.S.?



amccarron said:


> Here is a post in another thread where they say their CO told them they had quotas. http://www.australiaforum.com/62247-post6.html
> 
> This was from a UK CO i believe but it would be a similar story elsewhere i would suspect after hearing what i did today.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That was the London embassy. They process visas differently from every other embassy I know of. They're an entity all to themselves. Their processing timeframe is 8-9 months. They will actively hold onto applications that are complete and ready to be processed until they hit that 8 month mark. They actually even pretty frequently let people know their application has been assessed and is all ready to go and is just waiting for the 8 month mark to grant. No other embassy I'm aware of operates this way. In London, 99% of the applications that I see granted are done in that 8th month. Everywhere else, it's very staggered and hit-or-miss. In the US we see applications granted at four months or less (rarely), five months, six months, seven months, eight months, nine months... it's impossible to predict. And all they tell you when you ask for a timeframe is 5-12 months. 

I actually would prefer it if other countries would adopt London's method. Then at least you could KNOW when you're very likely going to get your grant. It would make it so much easier to make plans and not be stressed out wondering when it's going to happen.

Like I said, I do NOT doubt that each embassy has its own quotas. I am just curious about how they set them as only London seems to have a predictable pattern that obviously results from set quotas.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Of course, the downside to that kind of system is that if your application is ready to go earlier, you still have to wait... which would be frustrating, too. But again... at least you can make plans!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added another week onto everyone's time spent waiting...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Edited timeline on first post for Mishy's visa grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Weekly update of everyone's wait time. Next week the majority of our folks who have been waiting the normal processing time will be up to 7 or even 8 months... I wonder if this is going to be the "new" normal.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Edited to reflect Cheesy's grant!!!!


----------



## willkrischur

Add us please, DN, applied Mid Sept 2013.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Is it okay if I just use Sept. 15 so I can approximate weeks?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Strike that - if you click your timeline image you can see the details - I see you put Aug. 16, so I'll use that.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Edited to add Lyddies' grant. 

Grapejuice, CMcDerm, aususa, you all still waiting? Just checking in!


----------



## CMcDerm

Yes, we are still waiting. We do have a few updates though. We decided to recently hire a registered migration agent, who was able to make contact with ML and RM (we are now not sure which one is our case officer, but it sounds like RM). 

On the positive side, both have confirmed that our medicals have indeed been received. On the negative side, it turns out that our confirmation e-mail that we received back in April contained an error. Turns out that our application was not lodged on March 9 as listed in the e-mail, but April 9. With that in mind, we have now been waiting about 6 months and 1 week.

Another bummer is that both case officers have repeatedly informed our migration agent that our application has yet to be initially assessed. It really does feel like it is languishing in the queue, but at this point I am kind of trying to just not think about it. 

Still hoping for something this month, but given that we just don't know, we have pushed our timeline back about two weeks. We were going to send our dog over just before Thanksgiving, and then fly over just after Christmas. Now (and assuming I get the visa between now and mid-November), we are going to send the dog on December 9, and fly to Australia around January 4. If we still have not heard anything by February, I plan to travel to Australia on an ETA since my wife's best friend is getting married. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm confused. When did you mail off the application? If you mailed it off before March 9 (and I'm assuming you did since you didn't question the March 9th lodgement date initially) where on earth did it go that it didn't get officially lodged until April 9? That's bizarre.


----------



## amccarron

We just got the email VISA GRANTED. OMG i was expecting it to be so much longer after the recent timings in Washington.


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG congrats!


----------



## amccarron

Thanks CollegeGirl. I thought i would post about our experience.

We have been together since February 2012 and got married in NY on July 24 2013 and i left the US a few days later after lodging the application. We front loaded the medicals and FBI check with the application. Once submitted we realised that the US marriage certificate was not sufficient as it was not an apostle certificate so my wife flew to NY to get the apostle certificate a week after the application was received. These were sent in along with new application forms as we also realised that the ones we filled out originally were out of date. We never heard back that any of these were received. My wife is currently a police officer and had applied for a leave of absence and was due to come to Australia on an ETA in December hoping it would be granted while she was here. She was just about to send through an email to the CO about the ETA and the grant email arrived. I truly believe that it is because of her current occupation that the grant was so quick.


----------



## CMcDerm

We did send the application in March. I had transcribed my credit card number incorrectly though, and it took some time to resolve. 

When that was eventually resolved, and they did send me the confirmation, I assumed they gave me the date of receipt as the lodgment date which is why I did not question the March 9 date. Instead, they used the date the credit card was actually charged, which was April 9.


----------



## bjch

How irritating for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CMcDerm said:


> We did send the application in March. I had transcribed my credit card number incorrectly though, and it took some time to resolve.
> 
> When that was eventually resolved, and they did send me the confirmation, I assumed they gave me the date of receipt as the lodgment date which is why I did not question the March 9 date. Instead, they used the date the credit card was actually charged, which was April 9.


That's right, I think I remember you mentioning that before. that's awful.


----------



## CMcDerm

Yep. Was one digit off. My fault obviously, but if it gets lodged in early March, then perhaps we have visa in hand by now.


----------



## bjch

Ugh, exactly. Don't let the "what ifs" get to you though, they'll kill you!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Hmmm a few approvals from ML..... does she have an email address we can email her directly? maybe asking if she had received our medical and police checks? Also wanting to be in AUS for our babies first Christmas....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Derek&Callie said:


> Hmmm a few approvals from ML..... does she have an email address we can email her directly? maybe asking if she had received our medical and police checks? Also wanting to be in AUS for our babies first Christmas....


[email protected]


----------



## Derek&Callie

Hmmm I dont know her first name haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

After what seemed like months without ANY grants, we've now seen five in just the last ten days. I'm hoping that's a really good sign for the rest of us!


----------



## bjch

Me too. Four more business days until it's too late for us to do this the easy way!!!


----------



## reilic

Best of luck to everyone! Hope your grant will arrive soon.


----------



## Grapejuice

I'm still waiting, haven't heard anything yet. I'm getting more anxious about it. My job is ending this week! This will make waiting that much harder. 

Has anyone ever emailed their case officer just requesting if they can confirm that everything has been received, or what the expected wait time is? I'd hate to bother them with this, but I have a friend from the UK who did this, and she got an honest response.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugh. That makes you the "senior" around here now! Unfortunately London COs tend to be much more responsive/forthcoming with information than any other embassy I've seen. Lucky ducks. You can certainly try emailing. I think as long as you aren't emailing them once a week requesting updates they don't get upset about it. But be prepared to not get a response because, well, that's what they often do. Sigh.


----------



## Derek&Callie

Granted 10/16/2013
Looks like ML is on a role. The day before we emailed the general inquiry line mentioning our current situation and wanting to be back for Christmas, I doubt that had anything to do with it because it was a general inquiry and I don't our case officer even saw it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

YES! Yes, yes yes!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

By the way, if you'd like to participate in the "under 3 months" thread you're welcome - you're just like a day over three months, so we will totally count that. lol!


----------



## Sydiealex

Applied for 309/100 August 19. CO ML


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sydiealex said:


> Applied for 309/100 August 19. CO ML


Added you.


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations Derek&Callie, that's great news!

CG - would you mind to add me too, Submitted app in on 10/10. Received by the Embassy on 10/14. No email yet from a CO.


----------



## CollegeGirl

309 or 300, Sprite?  Your acknowledgment didn't have a CO listed?


----------



## fyshtryker

Hi Guys... I share your sentiments... Me and my fiance are also awaiting news from immi... Been 5mos now... We're hoping to tie the knot in Jan nxt year... Do they (Immi/CO)... consider the wedding date, that is to approve the visa prior to the date to give time for preparation... I ask because we will have guests coming from the US amd they're asking if they can apply for a visitors visa now. Last docs we've submitted was medicals and FBI checks... Last june... Then it went silent... I'd like to think that no news is good news... 😊... Any insights..... GOODLUCK TO US...


----------



## bjch

While your wedding date will likely have no influence on when they approve you, unfortunately, I would imagine that barring some unforeseen events you would definitely be approved by January.


----------



## fyshtryker

bjch said:


> While your wedding date will likely have no influence on when they approve you, unfortunately, I would imagine that barring some unforeseen events you would definitely be approved by January.


Hi bjch... Thanks for your kind and reassuring words... Yeah... We've been praying really hard for this... You be very nice if it comes as a X-mas present... But i guess that's wishful thinking... But hopeful... Hehehe... Our application was lodged in DC last May 29...letter of acknowledgement was received w/ instruction to undergo medicals and FBI checks... A few weeks after another letter was rec advising us of the CO.., june we've submitted Meds & FBI... Got ack letter on those then it went silent till now... Is it advisable to contact the CO... We're scared to do so as the CO might get annoyed...


----------



## bjch

As I am sure anyone else would advise you, it is probably best not to email them unless you have a genuine question to ask (other than "What is up with my app?"). That said, if you can create a genuine question, go for it.

At the moment D.C. applications do seem to be taking 6-7 months, so you might be pushing it, but at the same time others have been approved in 1-3 months.


----------



## Sprite

CollegeGirl said:


> 309 or 300, Sprite?  Your acknowledgment didn't have a CO listed?


Our app is a 309 but we haven't received any acknowledgement letter yet or anything notifying us who our CO is. Will that come via email or snail mail?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Probably e-mail.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added you, Sprite.


----------



## kttykat

*309 ml*

If you are interested in ML's earlier rate of processing, our 309 application took 5½ months from application to grant with ML. Applied 10.26.12 granted 04.09.13

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, ktty. It's really amazing (and not in a good way) how much longer things are taking these days.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks, ktty. It's really amazing (and not in a good way) how much longer things are taking these days.


That seems to be the trend.... Pay more, get less and less...

Kttykat


----------



## CMcDerm

Still no news on our end. November 9, now just 10 days away, is the 7 month anniversary of our lodgment date. Our fingers are crossed that we will be approved sometime around the 7 month mark, as others have been.

Regardless, we are now thinking that because we are anxious to get our lives started in Australia and because things here with my work are a bit unsettled, we are considering flying to Australia on January 9 whether I have the visa at that point or not (though given that this is 9 months from lodgment we are hoping that we will indeed have it). Flying over on January 9 will allow us to keep (somewhat) to our originally planned schedule.

Our understanding is that we just need to notify our case officer, and that once approved I will need to exit and re-enter Australia.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, CMcDerm. You'd need to let them know and ask them to let you know when they're ready to decide so you can get offshore again. I hope you don't have to wait that much longer though.


----------



## kttykat

CMcDerm said:


> Still no news on our end. November 9, now just 10 days away, is the 7 month anniversary of our lodgment date. Our fingers are crossed that we will be approved sometime around the 7 month mark, as others have been.
> 
> Regardless, we are now thinking that because we are anxious to get our lives started in Australia and because things here with my work are a bit unsettled, we are considering flying to Australia on January 9 whether I have the visa at that point or not (though given that this is 9 months from lodgment we are hoping that we will indeed have it). Flying over on January 9 will allow us to keep (somewhat) to our originally planned schedule.
> 
> Our understanding is that we just need to notify our case officer, and that once approved I will need to exit and re-enter Australia.


I suggest that as soon as you have booked your flights that you let your case officer know of your plans to travel to Australia and ask nicely if they could look at granting your visa before you go to save you from having to leave the country again just for the grant of your visa.

In essence that is what we did when I was in Australia on an ETA and the 3 months was coming up and I had to leave for a few days to renew my ETA for another 3 months to remain legal and they were kind enough to organize to grant my visa while I was in New Zealand.

When I contacted my CO at about the 5 month mark the initial questions that my case officer asked made it clear though that she hadn't even read our file a few weeks before she actually granted the visa, she asked if I had done my FBI checks and medicals!!! which I told her yes I had and she said fine and organized to grant the visa when I was in NZ!!!

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

I really wish they would just tell me if my medicals are cleared. I'm not worried about the rest. I would be able to sit back and wait for the grant until they were ready to send it. C'est la vie.


----------



## Sprite

Just when I was starting to get anxious about not getting the acknowledgement email! Husband received his today! CO is RM! 

The email seemed like a generic acknowledgement email. It did include his HAP for his medicals. Which is all he has left to do. Will he need to bring anything to the medical with him aside from the forms they indicated, or have to go online to do anything prior to the medical?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't *think* he has to use the new online system for medicals - you might want to check into that just in case, though. It's not something I've seen so I don't know anything about it yet. 

Typically you bring the two forms, passport, and two passport-sized photos. There's a list on one of the relevant forms of what you should bring with you, and the doctor's office should also mention anything else you need to bring.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I added Will's grant!


----------



## superexcited

I only started reading posts here last week, when my wait for a s/c 300 became unbearable. Well, my application was approved today. Woo hoo!!! Talk about a heavy weight lifted off my shoulders. Unfortunately, I was at work and couldn't do my victory moonwalking dance. lol.

I applied at the Washington DC office in April and wedding is in Dec. RM was my CO and in my opinion, she was super helpful (responding promptly to all of my 'many' inquiries).

Wanna give a big shout out to college girl whose posts always encouraged me. God bless you and I hope you get your approval soon (I think we had similar timelines- can't believe I am using past tense now). Now, I gotta book a ticket.

God bless and good luck y'all!


----------



## CollegeGirl

OMG, superexcited - we not only have similar timelines but the same CO - hoping this means mine will be soon!  Congrats on your grant!!!! 

Oh, can you tell me which day in April you applied? Both for my own reference, and because I'd like to add you to the granted list.


----------



## superexcited

Hello college girl, my application was received at the embassy April 16. Medicals was sent by panel doctor end of may and I mailed police check (from 2 countries) early June. I waited until September before making any inquiries. RM requested some additional documentation in Oct, to which I emailed scanned copies and later sent hard copies. I asked her whether to go ahead with a tourist visa application (since I can only lodge a paper application - I am a non-US citizen- and the last time I applied, it took 4 weeks). She never made reference to my request but said she will get back to me "shortly". Ha, I hated that word...shortly can mean anything. I refreshed my email 1million times per day (even at night when it's so obvious the embassy is closed)...) . 

Our wedding is in our home country and EVERYONE has bought their tickets except me. I needed to get my visa approved so I can travel to Australia to validate my visa before we travel home for our traditional wedding ceremony.

I am so glad the wait is over and I can now make concrete travel plans.

I really hope you get your approval soon. You sound like a wonderful person with a beautiful soul.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aw, that is so sweet! Thank you.  It's all appearances, I assure you.  

The embassy has my application as lodged April 25 (despite the fact they signed for it 4/18... anyway). I am going to really try to tamp down my hopes because my medical issues could make it take longer (though it SHOULD be back from being referred at this point, so shouldn't delay things unless they make me go through the waiver process). I'm going to try really hard not to think it might come through in the next week... it'll be hard, though!

Thanks for the best wishes, and congrats again - you have all my best wishes for a long, healthy life and a happy marriage.


----------



## fyshtryker

Hi Guys.... M just wondering... How come many of you have the complete name of you CO's... We only got the surname Mr. [edited out]... Does anybody heard of this CO before... Our application is just over 5mos from the acknowledment letter... Meds and FBI checks have been submitted... It's been really quite for the past 3mos... any insight on this... Cheers..


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations superexcited! Best wishes on your upcoming wedding and new life in Australia!

Thanks again for the reply CG! I admire your strength with all this. I know the not knowing and waiting is tough! Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## CollegeGirl

fyshtryker said:


> Hi Guys.... M just wondering... How come many of you have the complete name of you CO's... We only got the surname Mr. [edited out]... Does anybody heard of this CO before... Our application is just over 5mos from the acknowledment letter... Meds and FBI checks have been submitted... It's been really quite for the past 3mos... any insight on this... Cheers..


Fysh, we simply know because it's information other people on the forum have. Your CO is DN, based on the last name you posted above. Please only use his initials when referring to him. We don't allow full names of COs to be posted here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks Sprite!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Hey CollegeGirl, I think our CO switched our Visa Sub to the partner visa already, if you would like to update it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Updated!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Thanks!


----------



## Sydiealex

Sydiealex 309 granted Nov 8


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, Sydiealex.


----------



## kaga

Congrats.
Its really nice keep reading good news's


----------



## willkrischur

Looks like I didn't post here:

309 granted 29/10/2013, Kris and sons landing 29/11/2013.

Just a little bit excited, yay


----------



## CMcDerm

Hello All,

We officially passed the 7 month mark on November 9th, and still no word. We have, however, officially purchased our tickets to Australia departing on January 9, 2014, and so are now taking final steps to get our dog prepared for transport and to arrange a shipping company to bring our things over. Our departure date will be the 9 month anniversary of the lodging of our application, so we are cautiously optimistic that we will have the visa by then. In case not, I will get an ETA and notify our case officer that we are doing so.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CMcDerm said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We officially passed the 7 month mark on November 9th, and still no word. We have, however, officially purchased our tickets to Australia departing on January 9, 2014, and so are now taking final steps to get our dog prepared for transport and to arrange a shipping company to bring our things over. Our departure date will be the 9 month anniversary of the lodging of our application, so we are cautiously optimistic that we will have the visa by then. In case not, I will get an ETA and notify our case officer that we are doing so.


We are doing the same thing! Departing 1/5 and hoping it all is wrapped up BEFORE we head out... We just needed to make plans and move ahead! I wish you well!


----------



## TripleJ

Can you please add me? Applied for a 309 visa on 9/4/13; ML assigned as case officer on 10/8/13.


----------



## jjs6791

Hello, sorry if this is the wrong place (please let me know of another thread or forum if not) to post this but I was looking around to see if there are any recommendations for a moving company from America to Australia. I'd really appreciate it if anyone has feedback on actual experience.

I've seen Southern Winds International come up in a few posts, read some information on movingscam.com, had a few small and big companies come and give estimates, but what I'd really like are testimonials from using a company

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Best of luck, CMcDerm and JustMarried! Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you that you have your grants SOON!


----------



## CollegeGirl

jjs6791 said:


> Hello, sorry if this is the wrong place (please let me know of another thread or forum if not) to post this but I was looking around to see if there are any recommendations for a moving company from America to Australia. I'd really appreciate it if anyone has feedback on actual experience.
> 
> I've seen Southern Winds International come up in a few posts, read some information on movingscam.com, had a few small and big companies come and give estimates, but what I'd really like are testimonials from using a company
> 
> Thanks!


I remember seeing something somewhere... can't remember where though.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> I remember seeing something somewhere... can't remember where though.


I think it might be from me. We used White Glove Express and they were great.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bjch said:


> I think it might be from me. We used White Glove Express and they were great.


Yes it was!


----------



## CollegeGirl

TripleJ said:


> Can you please add me? Applied for a 309 visa on 9/4/13; ML assigned as case officer on 10/8/13.


Added you.


----------



## HJB

Did aususa leave the site? I tried searching for him/her (because they applied on the same date as me, 4/5 with RM, but didn't come up! I'm hoping it's because they were approved....


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Great news guys! Since we switched to from the PMV to Partner Visa, fiance and I decided we didn't want to wait anymore and we're getting married in NY (where we live) 

ML confirmed that she had successfully switched our visa over and told us marrying here will have no impact on our visa process. We're so excited to finally get married and we're happy we can do it with friends who likely wont be able to make it to Sydney for the "serious"/"family" wedding.

We still don't have his visa yet, but we're hoping it will be soon, and even if not, we're able to have a big party and celebrate anyway.


----------



## CollegeGirl

HJB said:


> Did aususa leave the site? I tried searching for him/her (because they applied on the same date as me, 4/5 with RM, but didn't come up! I'm hoping it's because they were approved....


Nope - perhaps you mistyped the name when you searched or something? Came up for me. They've only made two posts. One to give their info to be added to the list, and the other on 10/16 to say they'd not been approved yet.

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Profile: aususa


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, princess.  That's great!


----------



## HJB

So weird..I type it the same way each time, and the same limited search results come up. Oh well, thank you for confirming that they are still on the site. I am going crazy...it's been 7 months and 8 days.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, I know EXACTLY how you feel. We hit 7 months in five days.


----------



## CollegeGirl

HJB said:


> So weird..I type it the same way each time, and the same limited search results come up. Oh well, thank you for confirming that they are still on the site. I am going crazy...it's been 7 months and 8 days.


 By the way , can I add you to the list? If so, who's your CO (initials only) and did you apply for a 309 or a 300?


----------



## HJB

Sure..I applied 4/5/13 for 309 with RM.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

GUYS OUR VISA WAS JUST GRANTED!!!

20 minutes after she confirmed that we are allowed to marry she emailed us and said we have been approved!!!!

I don't even know what to say! I'm so excited!


----------



## lincsus

Congrats! Wonderful news. Gives me hope too!


----------



## jjs6791

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMcD

Congratulations!!

I know I haven't actually posted here before but I am CMcDerm's wife and have been monitoring these forums like a mad woman. 
So nice to see visa grants coming through but I must admit all these 2 month grants are making me kiiinnnddaaa crazy! 

Not having good feelings towards my country right now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, Princess!


----------



## CollegeGirl

MrsMcD said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I know I haven't actually posted here before but I am CMcDerm's wife and have been monitoring these forums like a mad woman.
> So nice to see visa grants coming through but I must admit all these 2 month grants are making me kiiinnnddaaa crazy!
> 
> Not having good feelings towards my country right now.


Boy, do I EVER know what you mean! What I wouldn't give to have the magic answer to why ML is granting all these short-timers and leaving the rest of us to wait indefinitely.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

I'm still going to be stuck to this forum everyday hoping that you guys get good news soon.

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for everyone!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, Princess. Please don't think we're trying to detract from your joy - I really am truly happy for you! I'm just wishing whatever is going on in DC would shake itself out.


----------



## willkrischur

princess_poopdoodle said:


> GUYS OUR VISA WAS JUST GRANTED!!!
> 
> 20 minutes after she confirmed that we are allowed to marry she emailed us and said we have been approved!!!!
> 
> I don't even know what to say! I'm so excited!


Fantastic, very similar thing happened with us. DN needed a final bit of paperwork, and granted the 309 the same day he got it.

Have a great wedding, and a bright future in Aus.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Don't worry I know you guys aren't 

I can imagine it would feel bittersweet especially if we had been waiting as long as you guys have.

Just wanted to make sure you all knew that I was still keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping that everyone will get that magic email soon! 

I can't imagine doing any of it without the help of this forum and especially you guys, fiance probably thinks I'm crazy for checking this forum so often but it really is comforting to be part of a community all going through the same thing so I'm really glad you guys are here


----------



## superexcited

princess_poopdoodle said:


> I'm still going to be stuck to this forum everyday hoping that you guys get good news soon.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for everyone!


Same here princess, same here. I keep coming back, hoping to read good news about grants (college girl, I pray for you). Congrats princess. Wow! That's amazing!!! The stress these COs put us through..imagine having to wait an additional 20 minutes ...lol

College girl, is your CO ML or RM?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, Superexcited. Though there are others here waiting even longer than I have.... don't want to seem like too much of a whiner, heh. 

When I received my acknowledgment, my CO was listed as ML. Both times in the last couple of months that my migration agent has emailed something about my case, it has been RM who responded. So I believe my case has been transferred to RM.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Boy, do I EVER know what you mean! What I wouldn't give to have the magic answer to why ML is granting all these short-timers and leaving the rest of us to wait indefinitely.


I had a theory as to why it works that way....

Reproduced from another thread, my comment:

If you read the immigration reports you see how they do it to meet this years targets (That is what they care about)
They have only so many places and they need to process applications within a set standard AVERAGE time. Therefore as I see it they fast track a few lucky applicants so they can meet their AVERAGE processing time and leave many more applications in limbo to meet their target approvals. Make the process too long and hard and maybe they will withdraw, go elsewhere, die of old age.... something. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/reports/annual/2012-13/pdf/report-on-performance.pdf

" Deliverable: Deliver the Migration Program within government targets whilst 
maintaining program integrity.
Result: In 2012-13, 190 000 permanent visas were granted against a total planning level of 190 000 places, the closest to target on record, demonstrating strong program management, program delivery and integrity.
Deliverable: Process visa applications within service standards and according to applicable priority processing directions.
Result: For permanent visa applications processed in 2012-13, 74.7 per cent were finalised within service standards. Of these, 78.6 per cent of skilled migration visa applications and 72.7 per cent of family migration visa applications were finalised within service standards. For temporary entrants, 88.6 per cent of visa applications were finalised within service standards." 

The great thing for the department is with statistics it only takes a few rapid approvals to keep within the statistical "goals" for service standards and they can still keep to their goal "approval numbers."

(I often wondered why some applications could be processed in a week or less, for no apparently good reason) I suspect it is for stats.

Call me cynical if you like.....

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, but it's not just a few here and there anymore. *Absolutely everyone on these boards granted in the last month has been waiting three months or less - and only one of those was at three months. The rest were around two months.* I would agree with what you said above when we were seeing flukes here and there... but when you have this bizarrely wide gap in applications, where NONE of the new applicants are waiting over three months.... (notice there's no one waiting 3.5 months, 4 months, 5 months....) and ALL of the old-timers are just sitting around waiting... I have to believe there is something else going on. 

And I say that as someone whose job it is, working for a government agency, to deal with statistics and performance measures and strategic planning like that. That's not what this looks like to me.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And I would also agree it had to do with quotas if we were toward the end of the fiscal year, when they'd be holding back on some in order to not process too many. But we're not even halfway through the fiscal year yet... plenty of slots left at this point.


----------



## superexcited

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, but it's not just a few here and there anymore. *Absolutely everyone on these boards granted in the last month has been waiting three months or less - and only one of those was at three months. The rest were around two months.* I would agree with what you said above when we were seeing flukes here and there... but when you have this bizarrely wide gap in applications, where NONE of the new applicants are waiting over three months.... (notice there's no one waiting 3.5 months, 4 months, 5 months....) and ALL of the old-timers are just sitting around waiting... I have to believe there is something else going on.
> 
> And I say that as someone whose job it is, working for a government agency, to deal with statistics and performance measures and strategic planning like that. That's not what this looks like to me.


My visa was granted last week and my wait was more than three months . About 2 weeks short of seven months.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, you're the only one, though. I forgot about you because you weren't on the list. Seriously, though, look at the list on the first page of this thread, of all the grants and the people still waiting, and you'll see exactly what I mean.


----------



## HJB

CollegeGirl said:


> And I would also agree it had to do with quotas if we were toward the end of the fiscal year, when they'd be holding back on some in order to not process too many. But we're not even halfway through the fiscal year yet... plenty of slots left at this point.


Also, aren't the Partner visas uncapped? So this factor alone should not influence the staggering of processing by quantity.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Partner (309 and 820) are uncapped. 300 is not, unfortunately.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, but it's not just a few here and there anymore. *Absolutely everyone on these boards granted in the last month has been waiting three months or less - and only one of those was at three months. The rest were around two months.* I would agree with what you said above when we were seeing flukes here and there... but when you have this bizarrely wide gap in applications, where NONE of the new applicants are waiting over three months.... (notice there's no one waiting 3.5 months, 4 months, 5 months....) and ALL of the old-timers are just sitting around waiting... I have to believe there is something else going on.
> 
> And I say that as someone whose job it is, working for a government agency, to deal with statistics and performance measures and strategic planning like that. That's not what this looks like to me.


I am just guessing like the rest of us as to why it happens like it does.

Kttykat


----------



## Bea

I just want to say that my visa was granted this week one day shy of three months. I was expecting to wait many more months but this was a nice surprise.  

I feel bad that others are waiting so long with no explanation. I hope everyone that's been waiting longer than me gets approved soon. It'd be a great gift for the holidays.


----------



## kttykat

Bea said:


> I just want to say that my visa was granted this week one day shy of three months. I was expecting to wait many more months but this was a nice surprise.
> 
> I feel bad that others are waiting so long with no explanation. I hope everyone that's been waiting longer than me gets approved soon. It'd be a great gift for the holidays.


Well congratulations, you must have done something right! You should look at it that you have cleared the way for someone else to be granted, you are not holding anybody else up now with your application in the pile, everyone in the pile is one application closer....

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, Bea.


----------



## lincsus

Congrats Bea, Great news!


----------



## bjch

kttykat said:


> Well congratulations, you must have done something right! You should look at it that you have cleared the way for someone else to be granted, you are not holding anybody else up now with your application in the pile, everyone in the pile is one application closer....
> 
> Kttykat


Ahem. They need to FLIP that pile upside down because it is _going in the wrong direction_!!!!


----------



## Grapejuice

Everything in the office is messed up, it is so infuriating. Despite my waiting 8 months, I sent an email to the dfat address as per the recommendation when I called to inform of my travel plans. I never got a response. I sent this NINE days ago, why can't someone even acknowledge my leaving the country. I just sent the same thing to what I assume is ML's personal email, hopefully she responds.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Let us know if you get a reply! Are you going over on an ETA? I'm doing the same!


----------



## Grapejuice

Yes, I am going on an ETA. I've already applied for one, just in case there are any override issues. Like, if the partner visa came before I left, it would override the ETA, but if the partner visa had come through without me knowing, and I applied for the ETA, it might override the partner visa. I'm not sure if it works that way


----------



## CollegeGirl

I applied for mine even though I won't be flying out until early January. I didn't like applying for it so early, but we needed to make sure we'd get it before I gave notice at work.


----------



## bjch

Grapejuice said:


> Everything in the office is messed up, it is so infuriating. Despite my waiting 8 months, I sent an email to the dfat address as per the recommendation when I called to inform of my travel plans. I never got a response. I sent this NINE days ago, why can't someone even acknowledge my leaving the country. I just sent the same thing to what I assume is ML's personal email, hopefully she responds.


I think this is a good thing. I have a feeling it is because they are going to process your visa. When cheesygarcia told them her husband would be leaving the country, they didn't reply for ages either - then they granted the visa while he was away.


----------



## superexcited

This post has been deleted by the owner


----------



## CollegeGirl

First of all, it's an 820/801 application. 

A lot of what you're asking is kind of a moot point, but I'll get to that in a sec. If there's any way you can stay in Australia for several weeks after you apply you'll make your lives a lot easier. Yes, your PMV will be valid until it expires. You will also be granted a BVA when you apply for the 820 -- it takes anywhere from a day to 10 days or so to be granted. Once it's granted, you need to obtain a BVB to travel offshore, _even if your PMV is still valid and your BVA hasn't technically kicked in yet_. You'll then need to get the BVA reinstated once you get back onshore. There was a huge discussion on this board about this earlier this week - it was a piece of information I hadn't known previously.

That being said, the reason I said this was moot.. the wait for the 820 from a PMV isn't anything like the wait for people applying straight to 820. Lately we have been seeing pretty much all PMV-to-820 applications granted within 2-4 weeks -- many in just a matter of days. If you do need to travel during that short window of time after you've applied and before your 820 is granted, I would talk to immigration before you go to see where you are in regards to needing a BVB to leave.


----------



## dplunkd

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, I know EXACTLY how you feel. We hit 7 months in five days.


Do they tell you why it's taking so long? We've just hit two months and everything seems to be going smoothly.


----------



## dplunkd

Please add me to the list
DPLUNKD
Applied for 300 Sept 23 2013
Medical mailed Nov 4 2013
Case Officer: DN
(2 months)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope, they tell you nothing. Just "5-12 months." I personally have medical issues that could delay things, but the majority of people waiting 7-8 months have absolutely nothing wrong with their applications (no medical or criminal or child custody issues).


----------



## dplunkd

Thank you! It's hard to orchestrate quitting work, moving and an immigration timeline of 5-12 months. I appreciate all the information you have posted on the forum. It's very helpful!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You're welcome. I agree - it's impossible to plan. We've decided I'm going over on an ETA after Christmas, which means I have a TON to get together and only a month to do it. Insane!


----------



## kttykat

dplunkd said:


> Thank you! It's hard to orchestrate quitting work, moving and an immigration timeline of 5-12 months. I appreciate all the information you have posted on the forum. It's very helpful!


Try coordinating moving 8 cats with that kind of feedback...

Kttykat


----------



## vvvv

I have applied a temporary spouse visa (pmv) on 5/nov/2013

Could you please let me know status


----------



## CollegeGirl

ww - This thread is for US applicants to discuss their visa timelines. Did you apply through the US embassy? Also, no one on these boards can give you information on the status of your own visa. You'd have to talk to Immigration for that. Also, if you just applied earlier this month, you're not likely to see your visa granted for at least several months.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I've read some information elsewhere this afternoon that I found really interesting. First, take this with a GIANT grain of salt. This came from other applicants, not professionals. Anyway, apparently Australia House (the London embassy) has sent out letters to multiple partner visa applicants who are still waiting. I'm not sure if it's ALL applicants, or only a subset (like only those from high-risk countries, or only those who are 309 applicants, or only those who are blonde, lol). No idea how they determined who got the letters. Anyway, multiple people on a UK-specific immigration forum have received one. These letters actually tell these applicants that visa processing times are about to get even longer, and they suggest applying for a tourist visa in order to be together while the application processes! Using a tourist visa to wait out a partner visa is, as we all know, technically something Immi frowns on, so I was really surprised to hear an embassy strongly suggesting it! Someone on that board said that they heard (again, this is like third-hand information, so... grain of salt!) the reason for the soon-to-be-even-worse processing times are the new government administration, and that they are currently examining all the partner visa subclasses to determine new regulations for each. Like I said - I have no idea if this is actually true, but if so... things could be heading in an even worse direction for partner visa processing times, at least for a while.

Obviously DC has sent out no such letter - and we don't even have verified that London did, just the reports of a few people - so I wouldn't be taking any different actions as a result of it, necessarily. Just wanted to share what I'd read.


----------



## missmontie

I've applied in London, I haven't had letters through, but then my CO is on leave. I'll be sure to keep you guys posted if I do get anything.

Surely if they do change regulations / processes etc. this wouldn't effect existing applications?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, I'd imagine it wouldn't, Missmontie, which is a good thing. But it could still cause time delays for processing.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> I've read some information elsewhere this afternoon that I found really interesting. First, take this with a GIANT grain of salt. This came from other applicants, not professionals. Anyway, apparently Australia House (the London embassy) has sent out letters to multiple partner visa applicants who are still waiting. I'm not sure if it's ALL applicants, or only a subset (like only those from high-risk countries, or only those who are 309 applicants, or only those who are blonde, lol). No idea how they determined who got the letters. Anyway, multiple people on a UK-specific immigration forum have received one. These letters actually tell these applicants that visa processing times are about to get even longer, and they suggest applying for a tourist visa in order to be together while the application processes! Using a tourist visa to wait out a partner visa is, as we all know, technically something Immi frowns on, so I was really surprised to hear an embassy strongly suggesting it! Someone on that board said that they heard (again, this is like third-hand information, so... grain of salt!) the reason for the soon-to-be-even-worse processing times are the new government administration, and that they are currently examining all the partner visa subclasses to determine new regulations for each. Like I said - I have no idea if this is actually true, but if so... things could be heading in an even worse direction for partner visa processing times, at least for a while.
> 
> Obviously DC has sent out no such letter - and we don't even have verified that London did, just the reports of a few people - so I wouldn't be taking any different actions as a result of it, necessarily. Just wanted to share what I'd read.


I would also wonder if the longer processing times has anything to do with the jobs that the new government is slashing?!? I am not 100% sure how the staffing works in the embassy, but I would assume that they are all funded by Australia, therefore the slashing of the jobs would affect them too.

Where I work, my team leader was checking the jobs section and there was not a single job in the government department where I work .... that has never happened in the 5 years I have worked there .... until now.

All I can say is, that I am glad that we have applied now if the wait times are going to get worse.


----------



## Confused2

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, I'd imagine it wouldn't, Missmontie, which is a good thing. But it could still cause time delays for processing.


Do you guys think this new time line long long miserable long timeline will be just for new applicants or for applicants who have already applied in 2013 and their application is under process already?


----------



## willkrischur

Grapejuice said:


> Yes, I am going on an ETA. I've already applied for one, just in case there are any override issues. Like, if the partner visa came before I left, it would override the ETA, but if the partner visa had come through without me knowing, and I applied for the ETA, it might override the partner visa. I'm not sure if it works that way


If you have a partner visa granted that you are not aware of, you will not be able to apply online for an ETA. We tried to get an ETA and were told at the end of the application that it could not be granted as there was already a Visa in place, expiring 2033.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Confused2 said:


> Do you guys think this new time line long long miserable long timeline will be just for new applicants or for applicants who have already applied in 2013 and their application is under process already?


Considering we've already got tons of people waiting 7-8 months+ I'm thinking it's already having an effect...


----------



## kit

Hi , I've been lurking for some time now - can you add us to the list ?

PMV visa 
Application lodged 3 May 2013. C.O. is Ms M
Front loaded FBI checks Medicals followed a bit later (can't remember exact date but it was in May )

(I'm the ozzie half of the application )


----------



## vvvv

Hi guys. Whats that eta means .... 
Also someone was saying that embassy is saying we can apply for tourist visa .. Can anybody explain me


----------



## willkrischur

Electronic Travel Authority (I think)
It's basically a Visa that is tied electronically to your passport, allowing 3 month blocks of visitation with 12 months in total. Often applied for and granted so as to allow family members to be together while another Visa is being processed.

Other replies will likely be more comprehensive.


----------



## kttykat

vvvv said:


> Hi guys. Whats that eta means ....
> Also someone was saying that embassy is saying we can apply for tourist visa .. Can anybody explain me


It is an electronic travel authority 
https://www.eta.immi.gov.au/ETA/etas.jsp
To apply for an ETA online through this website, you must hold a passport from one of the following countries:

Brunei - Darussalam
Canada
Hong Kong
Japan
Malaysia
Singapore
Korea, Rep of (South)
United States
If you do not hold a passport from any of the above countries, you cannot apply for an ETA online. You may be eligible to apply for an ETA through a travel agent, airline or an Australian visa office. Alternatively, you may be eligible to apply for other types of electronic visitor visas. See: Welcome to DIBP

Kttykat


----------



## Grapejuice

After I emailed ML directly, she emailed back saying my case officer has been changed to RM. Now I don't have her contact details either, so it seems like it will be difficult to contact my new case officer. I'm not sure if my new CO even knows I am planning on leaving the country.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Grapejuice, Ms. M. has always responded quickly to my migration agent. Her email address is the same as ML, just her firstname.lastname instead of ML's. If you need more info, just PM me.


----------



## lincsus

Indians are not eligible for ETA. But you can apply for a paper tourist visa (Subclass 600). Tourist visa applications in India are generally granted quickly, in around 2-3 days, but may take longer depending on your particular case.



vvvv said:


> Hi guys. Whats that eta means ....
> Also someone was saying that embassy is saying we can apply for tourist visa .. Can anybody explain me


----------



## CollegeGirl

kit said:


> Hi , I've been lurking for some time now - can you add us to the list ?
> 
> PMV visa
> Application lodged 3 May 2013. C.O. is Ms M
> Front loaded FBI checks Medicals followed a bit later (can't remember exact date but it was in May )
> 
> (I'm the ozzie half of the application )


Added you! Finally another PMV applicant to keep MrandMrs and me company, and you even have my same CO! There aren't many DC PMV folks on this board it seems.

Also, I updated wait times for everybody. We have two people a week away from hitting nine months. That is just cray-cray.


----------



## kit

CollegeGirl said:


> Added you! Finally another PMV applicant to keep MrandMrs and me company, and you even have my same CO! There aren't many DC PMV folks on this board it seems.
> 
> Also, I updated wait times for everybody. We have two people a week away from hitting nine months. That is just cray-cray.


Thanks CollegeGirl , I know - it's insane - we saw the sudden flurry of grants at about 3-4 months and then it stopped - we've already had to send in another NOIM because ours ran out

we've had no contact at all , except when the other half rang in April to see if the medicals had turned up and the "generic" people said they had been referred to headquarters here - and answer from the "generic" people to say to send the new NOIM after we emailed and asked- that was in Sept,. and I sent registered mail. It was tracked and marked as delivered but never acknowledged so who knows which desk it ended up on


----------



## kit

that should be rang in June - sorry , multi tasking and getting my forums mixed up


----------



## lincsus

I got my visa grant today. Applied for 309/100, got direct 100.

Applied on September 5
Medicals completed on November 5
Granted on November 25

My case officer was ML


----------



## dplunkd

lincsus said:


> I got my visa grant today. Applied for 309/100, got direct 100. Applied on September 5 Medicals completed on November 5 Granted on November 25 My case officer was ML


CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## dplunkd

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, lincsus. I knew you were next because you were on your 3rd month. Heh.


----------



## CollegeGirl

So your fiance's medicals were referred, kit? Interesting. Mine were, too (at least, I'm assuming they were. Too many reasons for them to be for them not to have referred them). Maybe estimates on how long referrals are taking are off and they're still waiting on Global Health to clear them in both of our cases.


----------



## kit

not sure why they were referred , his panel doctor gave him a clean bill of health - maybe because we're over 50 

I'm actually wondering if there was a glitch when they went over to electronic - his were sent in electronically ( from the doctor I mean )
isn't May when they started introducing it ?


----------



## Grapejuice

OHMYGOSH less than 24 hours before my flight to Australia, my visa was approved!!!!!!!!!

I applied March 12, granted 20 minutes ago!!! CO: RM

I absolutely cannot believe this has happened, and I am so ecstatic. I was just planning on going on an ETA, but it looks like the DC office has a shred of organization.

You all are wonderful, yours will come and it will be so worth it when it does.


----------



## pmwoodward

Wow what great news Grapejuice! YAY!!!


----------



## dplunkd

Congratulations Grapejuice!


----------



## HJB

Congratulations! About time, huh? Perfect timing.


----------



## lincsus

Absolutely wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Grapejuice said:


> OHMYGOSH less than 24 hours before my flight to Australia, my visa was approved!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I applied March 12, granted 20 minutes ago!!! CO: RM
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe this has happened, and I am so ecstatic. I was just planning on going on an ETA, but it looks like the DC office has a shred of organization.
> 
> You all are wonderful, yours will come and it will be so worth it when it does.


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh, I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!  BIG CONGRATS! Celebrate like CRAZY TONIGHT, my friend!!!!!


----------



## Sprite

Grapejuice said:


> OHMYGOSH less than 24 hours before my flight to Australia, my visa was approved!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I applied March 12, granted 20 minutes ago!!! CO: RM
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe this has happened, and I am so ecstatic. I was just planning on going on an ETA, but it looks like the DC office has a shred of organization.
> 
> You all are wonderful, yours will come and it will be so worth it when it does.


That's fantastic news Grapejuice! So happy for you! Talk about timing! All the best in Australia 

Did you case officer change from ML to RM?


----------



## Grapejuice

Thanks all! My CO did change from ML to RM


----------



## CollegeGirl

I started out with ML, too, and have RM now. Hoping that's a good sign, heh.


----------



## pmwoodward

We were approved today - partner visa (100)!
I think I will be singing and dancing ALL day today 
Our CO was RM and we had been waiting for almost 7 months!


----------



## MrsMcD

Congratulations!!
SO nice to see a little bit of action coming from RM. Trying not to get our hopes up but feeling (very quietly) confident.


----------



## Sprite

pmwoodward said:


> We were approved today - partner visa (100)!
> I think I will be singing and dancing ALL day today
> Our CO was RM and we had been waiting for almost 7 months!


Congratulations!!!! I'm singing and dancing with you! Such great news!

Son of a gun, RM is on a roll!!


----------



## vvvv

Dear all 

As i have been looking around but not getting any info regarding. My case 
Applied dependent spouse visa on 5 nov ..
On 11 th nov rec confirmation letter also asked for clear scan copy of some documents .and send those documents 

Dnt know about case officer . And have requested lawyer to get trn number 
On 20 th enail from lawyer that expecting medical soon 

Till now nothing 

Lawyer said everything is going good now and i will take 12 weeks processing from lodgement date.. 


Guys can anybody. Help me out


----------



## lincsus

Have you applied for partner visa in USA? This thread is specifically for people who have applied in Washington D.C. embassy.


----------



## Kochanski

Grapejuice said:


> OHMYGOSH less than 24 hours before my flight to Australia, my visa was approved!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I applied March 12, granted 20 minutes ago!!! CO: RM
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe this has happened, and I am so ecstatic. I was just planning on going on an ETA, but it looks like the DC office has a shred of organization.
> 
> You all are wonderful, yours will come and it will be so worth it when it does.


Hey guys, long time watcher of this thread. First of all congrats Grapejuice! That's awesome news.

I had a question for you - how did they notify you the visa had come through? Was it via email or letter (snail mail)?

Background: we applied for my wife's 309 visa on March 15 and it has still not come through. Case officer is ML. We were hoping the visa would clear prior to our flight out of the US but unfortunately it did not (we flew to Sydney on Nov 30 - last week). We're really hoping it comes through in December as my wife is supposed to start her new job at the start of Jan.


----------



## lincsus

The visa comes via email from the case officer.


----------



## Kochanski

lincsus said:


> The visa comes via email from the case officer.


Thank you!


----------



## Mish

Kochanski said:


> Hey guys, long time watcher of this thread. First of all congrats Grapejuice! That's awesome news.
> 
> I had a question for you - how did they notify you the visa had come through? Was it via email or letter (snail mail)?
> 
> Background: we applied for my wife's 309 visa on March 15 and it has still not come through. Case officer is ML. We were hoping the visa would clear prior to our flight out of the US but unfortunately it did not (we flew to Sydney on Nov 30 - last week). We're really hoping it comes through in December as my wife is supposed to start her new job at the start of Jan.


Does the case officer know that your wife is in oz? They should let you know when they are about to grant it so that your wife can get offshore. If your wife is onshore when the visa is granted it will be invalid.

The case officer may always wait until you have to go offshore to come back on another tourist visa (I presume she is here on a tourist visa).


----------



## Kochanski

Mish said:


> Does the case officer know that your wife is in oz? They should let you know when they are about to grant it so that your wife can get offshore. If your wife is onshore when the visa is granted it will be invalid.
> 
> The case officer may always wait until you have to go offshore to come back on another tourist visa (I presume she is here on a tourist visa).


We sent a letter to the case officer about 3 weeks before our flight informing them we would be leaving shortly but didn't hear back. Is there some other way to inform them we are now in Australia? I really hope they don't just grant it immediately while we're here so it ends up being invalid 

And yes, she is here on a tourist visa for now, our plan is to do a family trip to New Zealand once the visa is granted.


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

*Visa granted*

Hi Fellow Applicants!!!!!

I've been rather quiet since joining the forum but I've been very thankful for all the posts that I've read from the beginning of our application process. This site is a wealth of information and a great community of people in the "same boat"!

With that said, my partner and I have been granted our Visa today at 4 p.m. EST. - after only 2 months and 14 days. It was a seamless process with DIAC in Washington D.C. and our Case Officer (ML) was polite, helpful, responsive and downright fast! I am very thankful for her work and the grant!! I would almost send her flowers if it weren't highly inappropriate!! 

We are ecstatic and relieved!!!!!! My partner is in Sydney and I am here on the East Coast of the U.S. So, as all of you know who are not currently on the same continent as your partner, we are elated that we can now officially begin our lives together in the same geographic region. 

Best of luck and happy holidays to you and yours!!!!!


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## dplunkd

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, VirginiaMountaineer.


----------



## hypersloth

Hi I'm another for the list. I applied for a 309 in DC, official date is May 17th and I was assigned to ML. However I hadn't heard anything yet so I finally just emailed ML directly the other day and she responded that I've been transferred to RM. Don't know why or if it's a good thing but my app must have been collecting dust so the shuffled it to another cubicle ;-)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Welcome to the club of ML --> RM folks. I hope your stay isn't long.  lol


----------



## kit

Its coming up for Christmas so I expect they'll all be going on at least two weeks break 

I really don't know if we should go the tourist visa route - it gets expensive flying in and out of the country every three months though and I've just been hit with major plumbing problems I have to get fixed, not to mention airfares have sky rocketed for the silly season 

Although if he was here he could help with the house fixing stuff ......

gah...so hard to know what to do


----------



## fyshtryker

Hi Guys,

We've just passed our 6mos2wks waiting without any comms from our CO "DN", finally got the guts to mail him(found an old mail from him back in 2010 when I applied for my Tourist Visa) but came back as "email address no longer monitored" instead a "GD" received my email not sure if this is auto reply. exact wording "Your File:XXXXXXXXX was received by GD at date". Does this mean they've changed our CO or it's just an auto reply, acknowledging receipt of my email and that they will be replying anytime soon... It's just so stressing not knowing what's going on... but We're still thinking "No news is good news " but then again it could be that they haven't got to our papers yet...any insight please... cheers


----------



## jjs6791

Congratulations VirginiaMountaineer! Whenever I see your name I think it is missing a "West"


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

jjs6791 said:


> Congratulations VirginiaMountaineer! Whenever I see your name I think it is missing a "West"


"West" VA is just about an hour away, but I've only just realized what I'd done with my forum name! LOL...So in that spirit: Go WVU Mountaineers!!!

I picked that name because I actually am a "hillbilly" but didn't want to come across too backwoods. HaHa!!! Mountaineer seemed appropriate enough.

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Haven't seen that verbiage before so I don't know what that means for sure. Interesting that your email to DN came back, though. We've mostly been seeing RM and ML sending out grants, so my guess is maybe DN is gone... who knows.


----------



## CMcDerm

Hello All,

8 months and 1 day now, and still no word. I was able to confirm, by calling the general line, that RM is definitely our case officer, and that there are no notes in my file indicating that they require any additional documentation. So, short story is no word and we are still waiting. 

We sent our dog from LAX yesterday, and our flight is arranged from the US for January 9th. I went ahead and got my ETA already just in case.


----------



## CollegeGirl

So I'm heading over just a few days before you on my own ETA... see you over there! lol. 

At least they've updated their website to say 8-9 months wait now, so that future applicants will know what to expect... I sure wish they'd been able to let us know at the outset. This has been torture.


----------



## fyshtryker

Congrats... VirginiaMountaineer... All the best to you and your partner....


----------



## fyshtryker

CollegeGirl said:


> Haven't seen that verbiage before so I don't know what that means for sure. Interesting that your email to DN came back, though. We've mostly been seeing RM and ML sending out grants, so my guess is maybe DN is gone... who knows.


Yeah... See that's the thing... We don't know now if DN is still in the Dept or who is our CO now if that's case.... Reason I tried contacting CO is, our wedding ceremony was already booked with the Registry in Jan 2014, booked at the same time time when I applied for NOIM... We just wanted to know how far should we have it re-scheduled, coz by the looks of it, i can see a very slim chance of visa granted b4 the ceremony.... But still very hopeful...


----------



## dplunkd

I was assigned DN at the end of September. Do you think he's not there anymore?


----------



## kit

fyshtryker said:


> Yeah... See that's the thing... We don't know now if DN is still in the Dept or who is our CO now if that's case.... Reason I tried contacting CO is, our wedding ceremony was already booked with the Registry in Jan 2014, booked at the same time time when I applied for NOIM... We just wanted to know how far should we have it re-scheduled, coz by the looks of it, i can see a very slim chance of visa granted b4 the ceremony.... But still very hopeful...


our original NOIM was Sept 16 and we had to send in a new one - this one is for early Feb so looks like I'll be heading in to change it again


----------



## fyshtryker

@dplunkd.... Not really sure If he's still there but... It would be nice if they let us know if they've changed our CO... Speculate is the only thing we can do with no communications from the CO... And sometimes it creates negative energy.... 
@Kit... Our NOIM expires in Sept 2014.... But I also booked our wedding ceremony in Jan 2014... Taking into consideration the 5mos+ processing time...but I think we might have expected too much... But then again.... Good things come to those who wait....  Goodluck to us all.... MERRY CHRISTMAS.... and the HOPE of the NEW YEAR BE WITH US ALL....


----------



## JustMarried2013

Hello All!!! 

Well, I am so happy to announce that as of today at 4:37 pm (12/11) my 309 was granted!!!!!!

I too had DN and and EVERYTIME I called in, I asked is my IMMI officer still DN and the answer was yes... My visa was granted by the amazing and lovely RM today if that helps anyone, not DN!

My official lodge date was May 14, 2013 and 3 days shy of 7 months, I'm officially granted! 

I just want to say thank you to this amazing community of people... You have no idea the strength, knowledge and hope I received by stumbling upon this forum one day about 5 months ago! You are all amazing and wish you the best of luck! I will keep visiting to see how the rest of you are doing and when you officially land in OZ!

Be well and cheers to all! 

PS, YAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## lincsus

Congratulations! This is a long overdue news!



JustMarried2013 said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> Well, I am so happy to announce that as of today at 4:37 pm (12/11) my 309 was granted!!!!!!
> 
> I too had DN and and EVERYTIME I called in, I asked is my IMMI officer still DN and the answer was yes... My visa was granted by the amazing and lovely RM today if that helps anyone, not DN!
> 
> My official lodge date was May 14, 2013 and 3 days shy of 7 months, I'm officially granted!
> 
> I just want to say thank you to this amazing community of people... You have no idea the strength, knowledge and hope I received by stumbling upon this forum one day about 5 months ago! You are all amazing and wish you the best of luck! I will keep visiting to see how the rest of you are doing and when you officially land in OZ!
> 
> Be well and cheers to all!
> 
> PS, YAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Kochanski

CollegeGirl said:


> So I'm heading over just a few days before you on my own ETA... see you over there! lol.
> 
> At least they've updated their website to say 8-9 months wait now, so that future applicants will know what to expect... I sure wish they'd been able to let us know at the outset. This has been torture.


What did it say before? 5-12 months like on immi.gov.au?

We hit 9 months in a few days :|


----------



## JustMarried2013

lincsus said:


> Congratulations! This is a long overdue news!


Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## fyshtryker

Congrats ... JustMarried 2013.... Wishing you all the best....

Got email confirmation from Immi today.... DN is no longer with the Dept... Our CO is now RM... m so glad I mailed a query to the dept... Otherwise we'd still be waiting for update... RM asked a couple of questions... Would this count as a interview.... Has anyone actually undergone an interview... By any means....

@dplunkd... I suggest you get in touch with Immi.... Through their gen query line.... to ask who your new CO is....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Very few people who apply through DC have any kind of interview. Glad you got in touch with RM, that's awesome. I'm tempted to call now... lol.


----------



## fyshtryker

CollegeGirl said:


> Very few people who apply through DC have any kind of interview. Glad you got in touch with RM, that's awesome. I'm tempted to call now... lol.


Yeah... We're so happy to be able to get in touch with our CO... At least now we know that our papers are moving not gathering dust in a pile.... Really... it lifted our spirits &#128522;... 
Ok... Maybe they'll just gonna gather info they need via email... Hahaha... Yeah you call or mail too... I urged Dplunkd to contact Immi as they may already have changed their CO.... DN is no longer with the dept.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't have DN.  I had ML, now I have RM. I just have not heard from her - my migration agent has, twice, but all she's done is send the standard boilerplate "we're working on it - give it 5-12 months" language. What I wouldn't give to know SOMETHING, anything, about my case in particular.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> I don't have DN.  I had ML, now I have RM. I just have not heard from her - my migration agent has, twice, but all she's done is send the standard boilerplate "we're working on it - give it 5-12 months" language. What I wouldn't give to know SOMETHING, anything, about my case in particular.


I know the feeling! I work for government and sucks to be on the other end of their standard responses I tell you!!

Though I have only asked about the processing time once when it was near our wedding date. I soooooo want to email my case officer at the moment and say "what are the chances of getting a decision before the new year" haha.

Atleast today when she replied to the email that I sent last night about if she got our evidence from a few weeks ago among other things I got an additional "thanks for your cooperation" this time


----------



## CollegeGirl

I feel like I have annoyed her enough - first because our agent contacted her twice (a month apart each time) and just asked how soon she'd finalize our visa (something I would have never done, worrying it would annoy her), and now I recently contacted her to let her know about my ETA/travel plans. I don't want to annoy her too much though I haven't been contacting her more than once a month for the last few months.


----------



## Mish

I know that feeling! It is like you want to know how much longer but don't want to annoy them. I know of one applicant that emailed and asked when a decision would be made so that they could spend new years together in oz. Ever since then it is .... do I or don't I.

Most of the contact I have had with the case officer has been emailing evidence.

Our case officer told us that we could contact her direct after my fiance's interview and not through our agent, so that was nice of her


----------



## aususa

We sent RM an email 3 weeks ago to advise her that my husband would be out of the country for 2 weeks with the hope that they might be able to grant the visa while he was offshore (we submitted it 8 MONTHS ago!). Unfortunately we haven't had even a courtesy response. He will have to come back on an ETA if it doesn't get processed this week. Getting worried that things will slow down even further over the holidays.


----------



## hypersloth

Congratulations jm2013. I have rm now and my lodge date is 3 days after yours and I'm headed to Aus in 4 days on an eta if no 309 comes through so I'm trying not to get too hopeful but just maybe... 
One question, did you get called or interviewed or were you notified by email that it was granted?


----------



## dplunkd

I just contacted our migration agent about the change!


----------



## CollegeGirl

hypersloth said:


> Congratulations jm2013. I have rm now and my lodge date is 3 days after yours and I'm headed to Aus in 4 days on an eta if no 309 comes through so I'm trying not to get too hopeful but just maybe...
> One question, did you get called or interviewed or were you notified by email that it was granted?


Grants happen via email, generally.


----------



## willkrischur

CollegeGirl said:


> Grants happen via email, generally.


Unless the CO forgets to email you...! But hopefully that won't happen to anyone else.


----------



## CMcDerm

Good Afternoon All,

At 12:43 Pacific Time, we just got word via e-mail from RM that my 309 visa has been approved after 8 months and 7 days. Thank you to all for the great info here, and good luck to those of you who are still waiting.


----------



## dplunkd

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## lincsus

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl

FINALLY!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## JustMarried2013

hypersloth said:


> Congratulations jm2013. I have rm now and my lodge date is 3 days after yours and I'm headed to Aus in 4 days on an eta if no 309 comes through so I'm trying not to get too hopeful but just maybe...
> One question, did you get called or interviewed or were you notified by email that it was granted?


Hi there! Sorry for the delay and thank you 

I just received an email that I was granted!

Good luck to you, my fingers are crossed you hear soon!


----------



## JustMarried2013

CMcDerm said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> At 12:43 Pacific Time, we just got word via e-mail from RM that my 309 visa has been approved after 8 months and 7 days. Thank you to all for the great info here, and good luck to those of you who are still waiting.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## CMcDerm

Hi CollegeGirl,

Just a quick clarification that although ML was our original CO, we were switched to RM, and it was RM that approved us. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations to everyone that has received their grant in the last week or so! What an awesome Christmas present! Best wishes to you all


----------



## aususa

Congratulations to everyone who has received their visa. That must be a great feeling to get it sorted before the holidays! I hope it means that ours will be soon but it is hard not to get frustrated since we are at 8 1/2 months. 

My husband just returned to Australia on an ETA. We called the Americas immigration service centre to try and get an update. The lady on the phone just said it was "being processed". She wasn't helpful and refused to provide contact details for the case officer. We did get that email elsewhere but the case officer did not reply to our email updating her on our travel plans and other changes in circumstances (such as me, the sponsor, getting a job in Australia). Now I am wondering if it is worth getting a migration agent. Wondering if anyone has any experience with that being useful at this stage in the process, or whether you have used one you would recommend?? I don't know why it is taking so long since we've been married forever and have 3 Australian citizen children.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Honestly, I really doubt a migration agent would add anything at this point. My migration agent is highly well-respected and hasn't been able to get more than boilerplate language from DC in regards to the processing of my application, either.


----------



## kit

We got the standard you're in the queue wait 5-12 months response from RM yesterday
She hasn't even started assessing our file yet and we applied may 3 so we're coming up for 8 months 
she did answer within 3 days and she did say she would let us know to get out of the country if he did come here on ETA though so I guess that's something , but it seems risky to me


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kit, it's really not risky. There have only been two instances of *anyone* not getting notified by their COs to get offshore in time for their PMV grant in the last 14 months I've been frequenting these boards. Both of them occurred in the last month - they were both people applying through the Phillipines embassy, and both had the same CO. As soon as they called the embassy about the mistake, the people at the embassy were horrified and immediately rectified the CO's mistake and allowed both women to leave the country, re-granted their PMVs right away, and then they both went back onshore again as PMV holders. 

I really feel as long as you ensure you've let the embassy know (and do it in writing, just to be on the safe side on the off chance anything goes awry) it's really not a risk.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is really disappointing that your case hasn't even been looked at, though... my official application date was a little over a week before yours.


----------



## hypersloth

I'm pretty sure they put all the applicants names on a board and throw darts to select who to process next. And I also figure ML spins RM in her seat with all the apps laid out in front of her and then she grabs one and if it happens to be one of ML's that is how we get transferred to a new CO. Might be tequila involved somehow too, I don't know. Best sense I can make out of it. 7 months waiting a couple of days ago. Happy Holidaze


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahahahahaha. Okay, I'm usually one to stand up for our COs (I know they really are working really hard, overtime, every day to try to get us all processed since there are only two of them now), but I have to admit that mental image made me giggle!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Does anyone know if the Service Line will be able to tell me if my meds are finalized and we're only just waiting on them to get to our case? Knowing that would be the best Christmas gift ever.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Service Line will be able to tell me if my meds are finalized and we're only just waiting on them to get to our case? Knowing that would be the best Christmas gift ever.


They should be able to. I rang the number for our embassy they were able to tell me the my fiance's were fine. Clearly they have no problem giving information to me!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think I'm going to give it a try. It would be a big relief if we knew they had been referred and come back okay.


----------



## AmyDownUnder

aususa said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has received their visa. That must be a great feeling to get it sorted before the holidays! I hope it means that ours will be soon but it is hard not to get frustrated since we are at 8 1/2 months.
> 
> My husband just returned to Australia on an ETA. We called the Americas immigration service centre to try and get an update. The lady on the phone just said it was "being processed". She wasn't helpful and refused to provide contact details for the case officer. We did get that email elsewhere but the case officer did not reply to our email updating her on our travel plans and other changes in circumstances (such as me, the sponsor, getting a job in Australia). Now I am wondering if it is worth getting a migration agent. Wondering if anyone has any experience with that being useful at this stage in the process, or whether you have used one you would recommend?? I don't know why it is taking so long since we've been married forever and have 3 Australian citizen children.


aususa, 
Sorry to hear yours is taking so long. After looking through the boards, I believe my situation is similar to yours. I have been married for years with 3 dual citizen children. I have only just lodged my application. I will most likely travel to Aus on an ETA for part of my wait. Good luck and I hope yours husband's comes through soon.


----------



## sweetling

My partner and I lodged our application on November 20th and have been assigned ML, after seeing her average processing times I'm feeling pretty crushed.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, but it is what it is. Both COs seem to be churning out MOST approvals at 8-9 months. I wouldn't hold your breath for anything earlier, though as you can see a few folks got through at 2-3 months. No idea what decides who gets through quickly, though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Moving my details to the "granted" section. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## dplunkd

Yay! You're approved))


----------



## lincsus

Absolutely fantastic and long long overdue news. I am so happy for you!!!!



CollegeGirl said:


> Moving my details to the "granted" section. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## jjs6791

Congrats CollegeGirl!


----------



## willkrischur

CG, we are both so happy for you! Hope you have a great time getting everything ready for the move.


----------



## MrsMae

Congrats! Long time coming. So happy for you!


----------



## fyshtryker

Congrats Collegegirl... Way to go... M very happy for you... RM emailed us requiring more info, hopefully we'll satisfy those... Congrats again... Cheers...


----------



## onemorecountry

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## dplunkd

I hope this post isn't redundant, but I'm a little upset with our migration agent right now. He asked that I wait patiently and at three months we would follow-up with immigration. I waited then emailed the agent three weeks ago with no out of office or direct email reply. I realize its the holidays, but my fiance emailed the agent again yesterday with no reply. It's hard enough waiting for the visa, must less someone you paid to help not to respond to you. Anyway, I'm thinking about just sending my own follow-up email to immigration. Does anyone think I shouldn't for any reason?


----------



## Mish

dplunkd said:


> I hope this post isn't redundant, but I'm a little upset with our migration agent right now. He asked that I wait patiently and at three months we would follow-up with immigration. I waited then emailed the agent three weeks ago with no out of office or direct email reply. I realize its the holidays, but my fiance emailed the agent again yesterday with no reply. It's hard enough waiting for the visa, must less someone you paid to help not to respond to you. Anyway, I'm thinking about just sending my own follow-up email to immigration. Does anyone think I shouldn't for any reason?


3 months is way to early to be contacting DIBP. The processing time for the US is 8-9 months so a "when will it be processed" question should not be asked until about 8 months. If you email now you will either piss them off or get a standard response back or both.

Not having an out of office on is normal. Our case officer was away for a month and she had not out of office on, only knew when rang and asked if she got the email.


----------



## dplunkd

Ok, thank you! The migration agent was the person without the out if office. He's also the person that said to follow up at three months, but I will wait. Thanks again!


----------



## Mish

Wow interesting! I think 3 months is way too soon. I asked the embassy where my finance lodged about a decision at 9 months (timeframe is 9-12 months) and got the still processing standard response.

I am not surprised about the agent not having a out of office on. In Australia alot of places close for Christmas so we just know do not contact anyone until January 13 (6th if you are very lucky). I deal with accountants and they are all returning on Monday.


----------



## superexcited

Hello,

Please I need suggestions about shipping things (basically personal belongings like clothes, shoes, books, etc.) to Australia. Can anyone recommend reliable and AFFORDABLE shipping services? Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately there really isn't any such thing as "affordable" shipping to Australia. It's expensive any way you cut it. Essentially you can get it shipped slower, via sea, or you can get it faster via air (but that's more costly). Someone here recommended White Glove Express, who had handled their move and not broken a single thing, so I called around to multiple movers including them and they were right in line with everyone else, so I ended up taking a chance and using them. My things will be here in a couple of months. I can't speak to the quality yet personally since my stuff isn't here yet, but Ken at White Glove has been great to work with so far.


----------



## M&R

Hi CollegeGirl and others who have posted in this thread - the information you have put together here is so helpful. 

We applied to the DC embassy for a subclass 309 visa on April 29 and are still waiting (it has now been 8 months, 2 weeks). Our case officer is RM. Based on the timelines in your list we really hope we won't have to wait too much longer...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks for reminding me I hadn't updated the timelines in the first post for a month! Eek. I have been so busy with my own move it just hadn't occurred to me. I've updated them now. It's painful to see so many 9-month waiters, and even a 10-month.  I'm hoping maybe some of them got grants and just haven't updated yet, but probably not. 

I'll add you to the list!


----------



## superexcited

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately there really isn't any such thing as "affordable" shipping to Australia. It's expensive any way you cut it. Essentially you can get it shipped slower, via sea, or you can get it faster via air (but that's more costly). Someone here recommended White Glove Express, who had handled their move and not broken a single thing, so I called around to multiple movers including them and they were right in line with everyone else, so I ended up taking a chance and using them. My things will be here in a couple of months. I can't speak to the quality yet personally since my stuff isn't here yet, but Ken at White Glove has been great to work with so far.


Looks like checking-in as many extra luggage that will be allowed is the way to go. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## hypersloth

Congratulations CollegeGirl on your visa and new move! Must be so much excitement with all of that happening at once! I, too, emailed my CO telling them I was entering Australia in hopes that they'd process mine before arriving but no dice  It's a bit scary looking at the new updated timelines and seeing some waiting 10 months now when I'm just short of 8 months. It's just hard not knowing and seeing those sub 3 month'ers doesn't help!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Since I had officially hit 8 months and their new timeline is 8-9 months, I was thinking that maybe the timing of my contact with her had a lot to do with it... but who knows.


----------



## hypersloth

Yea I knew mine was short of 8 months when I emailed but like you said, who knows. The response I got was my case would be updated with my travels and they'll contact me when they 'begin to assess' my case :-\ Anyways hope you're enjoying adapting to the Aussie life and not too jet lagged!


----------



## aususa

Wondering if anyone had any updates on their timeline? We are still waiting at 9+ months.


----------



## HJB

aususa said:


> Wondering if anyone had any updates on their timeline? We are still waiting at 9+ months.


Was wondering the same thing: you and I have the same lodgement date of April 5, 2013...the forum has been so quiet.


----------



## aususa

Yes - very quiet. We haven't received any information at all. Wondering why it is taking so long. At least I still have company


----------



## hypersloth

Not a peep on my end. I decided I wouldn't shave until my visa was processed. Here is a current pic - ->


----------



## dplunkd

That's hilarious!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Picture link no longer works, darn it.  Haha. 

I keep hoping some of these nine- and ten-month waiters got their visa and just forgot to come update.. but somehow I don't think that's true.


----------



## Kochanski

CollegeGirl said:


> I keep hoping some of these nine- and ten-month waiters got their visa and just forgot to come update.. but somehow I don't think that's true.


Here's one update - Happy to report my wife was granted her visa today after being told a week ago to leave Australia so the final decision could be made (she flew to Auckland). She was actually granted the 100 visa directly (married over 3 years with 2 year old son). The 309/100 application was originally filed on March 15, so visa was granted at around 10 months. Her case officer was ML for almost the entire time but the final emails came from RM.


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY, Kochanski! That's great news!!!


----------



## kit

Congrats !! 

looks like RM is granting all the cases she inherited from ML before she takes a look at her own cases :-/

that's great for you though - I'm glad for you !!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, those cases also happen to be older than yours, kit, FWIW.   Hang in there! It'll be your turn soon!


----------



## kit

True - guess that means twice as long though 

not begrudging those people that have been granted a visa at all btw, in fact quite the reverse! 

and at least somebody is getting granted, it shows the case workers are active and that's a good thing 

Looks like its back in to town for me to renew our NOIM ......again


----------



## kit

I blame the stupid govt for cutting back on workers and not replacing ML 

2 people for all those visas is a bit silly


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think it's actually DN who left - haven't seen anyone assigned to him for months or seen him grant one for months. But yeah, I fully agree!


----------



## Kochanski

Thanks guys!

It's painful waiting but if you're near 9 months hopefully our case shows it shouldn't be too much longer. Especially for those in similar family situations that might be going straight to the Subclass 100 visa (its my theory that it took longer because of that - but who really knows).


----------



## Sprite

Kochanski said:


> Here's one update - Happy to report my wife was granted her visa today after being told a week ago to leave Australia so the final decision could be made (she flew to Auckland). She was actually granted the 100 visa directly (married over 3 years with 2 year old son). The 309/100 application was originally filed on March 15, so visa was granted at around 10 months. Her case officer was ML for almost the entire time but the final emails came from RM.


Congratulations Kochanski! Wait is finally over!


----------



## dplunkd

So, our migration agent said he sent a follow-email to immigration two weeks ago. For those who have sent correspondence, how long does it usually take for them to respond?


----------



## lincsus

I got response usually within a day. My case officer was ML.


----------



## CollegeGirl

RM responded to my agent super-quickly... within a day. The first email I sent her myself she never responded to. The second email I sent her was not acknowledged but was followed by a grant a few days later.


----------



## dplunkd

Thank you, I actually got my canned response today. My application is still in the early stages, so I didn't expect much more. We're only at four months, but the agent said to follow up, so he did.


----------



## melvin udall

CollegeGirl said:


> I think it's actually DN who left - haven't seen anyone assigned to him for months or seen him grant one for months. But yeah, I fully agree!


Hello everybody,
First post here but I've been reeding your posts for a while
My wife's official application lodgement date was 06.04.13 It was a fully completed application with all the required documents. Her CO was DN
To this day we haven't heard from him even once. Emails were unanswered, hand written letter as well. We've called 3 times over the last few months, each time talked to a different person...in Canada
During last conversation she said that my wife's case is being processed now (whatever it means since at that time it was almost 9mths)
So now we're @ 9mths2wks.......and waiting extremely frustrated


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sounds like it's on the way at least... either ML or RM will have her case now. 9 months 2 weeks... so frustrating, but at least you know you're not alone. Several folks at 9 (or even 10) months now on this forum.


----------



## HJB

aususa said:


> Yes - very quiet. We haven't received any information at all. Wondering why it is taking so long. At least I still have company


I wonder if it would be worthwhile to call/email (again) asking what is taking so long...especially since they updated the processing times on DC's website from the 5-12 (low/high risk countries) to just 8-9 months processing. Ours is now at nearly 10 months. I don't want to irritate them by contacting too often, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## hypersloth

I guess the problem is they can always just fall back on the 12 months. Though that did say 'high' risk countries. It's just frustrating all around. We did a bunch of research before applying and it seemed like at that point processing times were around 5 months. So we planned for 7 months figuring our case was really easy and would be on the low end...WRONG! The processing times change all the time and the avg processing time doesn't even matter because some go in 2-3 months, some at 7'ish months and others still waiting at 10. I'm over 8 months now and I emailed my CO about a month ago saying I was traveling to Aus, had a new number, would fly out if ever my visa was to be processed etc and never got a response. Maybe since the website said 8-9 months on the site you're justified to call and ask again since you're at nearly 10 months......? Sigh


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, HJB, 10 months is atrocious. If it's been at least a month since you called them last, I would definitely call again.


----------



## HJB

hypersloth said:


> I guess the problem is they can always just fall back on the 12 months. Though that did say 'high' risk countries. It's just frustrating all around. We did a bunch of research before applying and it seemed like at that point processing times were around 5 months. So we planned for 7 months figuring our case was really easy and would be on the low end...WRONG! The processing times change all the time and the avg processing time doesn't even matter because some go in 2-3 months, some at 7'ish months and others still waiting at 10. I'm over 8 months now and I emailed my CO about a month ago saying I was traveling to Aus, had a new number, would fly out if ever my visa was to be processed etc and never got a response. Maybe since the website said 8-9 months on the site you're justified to call and ask again since you're at nearly 10 months......? Sigh


That's the most frustrating part: they say they process the applications in the order in which they are received....not at all. It seems like it is completely random. It's fine if it is in fact random, but don't promise something contradictory to what is actually the norm. They give people false sense of reassurance, which in turn is actually more anxiety-provoking. End rant.


----------



## lincsus

I agree with you. First of all, 10 months for a low risk friendly country like USA is too much. Secondly, the cases should be processed in sequence they are received. Even though I was a beneficiary of this randomness (my case was processed in 3 months), still I do not think it is right to process some faster without any discernible reason. If it is clear and fair process and you know the estimated processing time, you can at least plan things. Uncertainty about everything really kills!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Months ago I would have argued that it's still first come first served... it's just that the thousands of variables that can happen with partner visas mean some get processed faster than others. Some people have custody issues with their kids, some have traveled to countries that may be slow to respond re: security checks, some may have their medicals referred, etc. etc. It's also probably much faster/easier to rubberstamp people who have been married for 10 years and have three kids together.

With some people getting processed in three months, though (like lincsus) I can no longer make heads or tails out of it. It's frustrating.


----------



## theotherguy

Hey all, sorry for the off topic but I figured this would be the place to get help from fellow Americans. I just received my FBI clearance letter in the mail and am wondering if I'm supposed to open it as I've seen several posts about how the envelope has to be sealed when you submit it. Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## lincsus

theotherguy said:


> Hey all, sorry for the off topic but I figured this would be the place to get help from fellow Americans. I just received my FBI clearance letter in the mail and am wondering if I'm supposed to open it as I've seen several posts about how the envelope has to be sealed when you submit it. Any help on this would be much appreciated.


Its ok, you can open it. Its medical report which is supposed to be sealed.


----------



## melvin udall

So, after 9mths 3wks 4days my wife gets an email ..... first ever


----------



## lincsus

Even if you used pre-paid cards for phone calls, you can show your wife’s phone bill with incoming Australian numbers. This is what we did.
And even if there was not much activity in the credit card, a joint card bill will still serve as proof.


----------



## aussiesteve

lincsus said:


> Even if you used pre-paid cards for phone calls, you can show your wife's phone bill with incoming Australian numbers. This is what we did.
> And even if there was not much activity in the credit card, a joint card bill will still serve as proof.


A friend of mine sent photo copies of all the prepaid cards, ended up fitting about 20 to a page and had about 10 pages.
They were accepted.


----------



## CollegeGirl

melvin udall said:


> So, after 9mths 3wks 4days my wife gets an email ..... first ever. And these are listed requirements:
> 
> _The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a Partner visa.
> 
> Please forward all the items listed to this office prior to 28 days after this letter, if you are unable to provide the requested information by this time please contact your case officer via this email address.
> 
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse or partner
> To reach a decision on your application, the decision maker must consider all of the circumstances of your relationship with your sponsor including financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the person's commitment to each other. Joint statements or statutory declarations on the nature of your relationship may not be sufficient without other supporting evidence.
> 
> In addition to this, if you have spent time away from your partner, please provide evidence of communication during times of separation. (for example, Emails, letters, cards, Skype logs etc)
> 
> Evidence that any child aged 18 years or over who is an applicant is a dependent child
> Evidence that they are wholly or substantially reliant on you for financial support to meet the basic needs of food, clothing and shelter. For example, academic transcripts confirming they are a full time student.
> 
> Character requirements
> Character clearances are only valid for 12 months. The State clearances you have provided were issued in 2012 and have since expired. As a result, new ones are being requested.
> In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You and each applicant over 16 years of age must provide:
> 
> local police record from the Police Departments in each State of residence in the USA during the last 12 months
> 
> Your FBI are still valid._
> 
> Now, any suggestions re: Evidence of your relationship with your spouse or partner?
> Since my wife is in US the only financial link is our joined credit card which she uses rarely as she has her own funds
> As to Skype we use FaceTime so there are no logs, we hardly email each other; WhatsApp is easier and more reliable.
> We talk constantly over the phone using pre-paid cards which are cheap so again - no logs.
> 
> What do you suggest would be a satisfactory answer to these requests?
> Thanks


Receipts for gifts to each other, tickets for holidays, etc.? Be glad they asked you for more evidence - they could have just rejected. Get creative - there must be some way to prove you stayed in contact.


----------



## melvin udall

Thank you, guys, for ideas


----------



## Mish

I don't have an iPhone so not familiar with facetime, but is there a way that you can screen capture the facetime calls? Even if it is just some of it, it is better than nothing.


----------



## M&R

Hi all - so, we have some encouraging news today. We just got an email from RM indicating that M should leave Australia now so that his visa can be processed (he's here on a tourist visa at the moment). It's now been 9 months since we applied. So he'll head to NZ in about a week and, fingers crossed, will get his 309 at that point. We'll keep you posted.

Hopefully this will give others at the 9-10 month mark some hope...This has been such a frustrating and stressful experience and we really feel for everyone else in the same position.

R


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Yah!! Lets get the ball rolling on these Grants!! Come on RM!  Congrats btw


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS M&R!!!! That is such great news.  Finally!!!


----------



## kmm944

*New to this...*

Hi Everyone!

I just received a confirmation that my application has been received and is a "valid application." One of the emails was signed by a person with the initials KT- is she my case officer? It was nice to see a name on the email, but it did not officially say "this is your case officer."

Thanks for any help you can give me. I am SO happy to have found this forum.


----------



## lincsus

She will most likely be your case officer. Although I have not seen any case officer with initials KT.


----------



## kmm944

Yeah I hadn't seen any KT's either. Now I'm worried haha


----------



## kit

Congratulations M&R !! 
That's truly great ( and encouraging  )


----------



## HJB

M&R said:


> Hi all - so, we have some encouraging news today. We just got an email from RM indicating that M should leave Australia now so that his visa can be processed (he's here on a tourist visa at the moment). It's now been 9 months since we applied. So he'll head to NZ in about a week and, fingers crossed, will get his 309 at that point. We'll keep you posted.
> 
> Hopefully this will give others at the 9-10 month mark some hope...This has been such a frustrating and stressful experience and we really feel for everyone else in the same position.
> 
> R


That's reassuring to hear It is officially 10 months as of today for our application...has anyone called to check on their progress? I want to, but I'm nervous to irritate them...


----------



## rsgurlygirl

I have a question...when they say "for M to leave now so that his visa can be processed" do they mean like as soon as you saw the email and stay there until the visa is granted? I was just curious if wed have any ideas to either get a round trip that time and plan for like a week? Or do you just stay there until visa is granted and then buy a new ticket back on the new visa? Just curious because this is the route im taking. Leaving in about 2 and half weeks to Oz. Thank you.


----------



## missmontie

rsgurlygirl said:


> I have a question...when they say "for M to leave now so that his visa can be processed" do they mean like as soon as you saw the email and stay there until the visa is granted? I was just curious if wed have any ideas to either get a round trip that time and plan for like a week? Or do you just stay there until visa is granted and then buy a new ticket back on the new visa? Just curious because this is the route im taking. Leaving in about 2 and half weeks to Oz. Thank you.


They gave me 28 days to inform CO of flight plans and asked to leave for minimum of 3 working days, baring in mind the initial entry date for returning. You may want to confirm timing you have to be offshore with someone who applied in the same office as you though, or better still your CO, it's a perfectly valid question to ask askthem.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## kttykat

rsgurlygirl said:


> I have a question...when they say "for M to leave now so that his visa can be processed" do they mean like as soon as you saw the email and stay there until the visa is granted? I was just curious if wed have any ideas to either get a round trip that time and plan for like a week? Or do you just stay there until visa is granted and then buy a new ticket back on the new visa? Just curious because this is the route im taking. Leaving in about 2 and half weeks to Oz. Thank you.


When I went to NZ, I had booked to stay for 2 nights, that was originally to renew my ETA. I informed immigration and asked if they could consider granting the visa whilst I was out of the country ( a few weeks before I left for NZ ), that prompted the first contact from my case officer, ML. She asked a few questions, that showed she hadn't read the file yet! (Like had I done my FBI check! (which was submitted with the original application)) but fortunately she did agree to grant the 309 whilst I was in NZ. I told her the times and dates I would be in NZ (and translated them to times and dates in Washington) and sent her an email as soon as I touched down in NZ. She granted the visa and the rest is history....

Good luck,

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

HJB said:


> That's reassuring to hear It is officially 10 months as of today for our application...has anyone called to check on their progress? I want to, but I'm nervous to irritate them...


I am sure we only got our visa when we did by irritating them  We called, asked and in the end suggested to them what to do, asking if they could grant my visa while I was in NZ to renew my ETA. We told them it would be really helpful if they could grant the visa now to prevent me having to travel to NZ again later and reminded them that they had a decision ready application in their hands. That prompted them to pick up our file and actually look at it!! and so they did grant the visa  If you don't ask, you don't get and the squeaky wheel gets the oil......

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think they're even busier now, though, Ms. Ktty, which I guess makes sense now that DN is gone. I know someone else did the same thing you did - asked nicely if they could grant her while she was offshore to renew an ETA - and they still didn't even bother replying. 

I agree, though - if it's been a month at least since you bugged them last, HJB, I think a note to them pointing out nicely that it's been ten months and asking if there's anything else they need is in order.


----------



## sarahw418

so... i dont know how to add a second timeline. but i applied for 801/820 on 27th Jan via online application. very easy process I loved it! and got my 820 on 6 Feb. Apparently in two years I'll get contacted for the 801? not clear on how that works. 

grats on your approval collegegirl!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks for the grats!  And yes, two years (minus two months) after you applied for the 820 you'll be contacted again by Immi to let you know you need to provide the info they need to reassess you and make sure you're still together. MUCH less intense than the 820 application or the PMV... very simple and straightforward. They'll contact you two months before you're eligible, you'll return your documents, and at some point after your eligibility date they'll grant your PR. (Taking several months post-eligibility date right now... but who knows, may be shorter by the time it's your turn).


----------



## sarahw418

I dont know the online application asked for a lot of info, but I didn't even get time to supply it all for the 820. I just basically put both our birth certs, our marriage license and my previous divorce paperwork. I never even got a chance to enter stat dec's that friends did for us. I dont know if they just let it through so easy because it was from a PMV, but it was pretty easy.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, they're usually pretty lenient/fast with PMV-to-820, but sheesh, that's crazy! LOL. (And great!)


----------



## aususa

My husband was finally granted his partner migration (100) visa at the 10 month mark. Hooray! We applied for the 309/100 on 5 April 2013 at the Washington office.

At 9 1/2 months, after several attempts to contact the case officer either via the Americas Service Centre and directly via email , I contacted my federal member of parliament to lodge a complaint about the doubling of standard processing times, lack of customer service response, and lengthy wait for processing a simple partner migration case (we have been married 20 years and have 3 Australian citizen children and no other complicating factors). 

Miraculously, it resulted in an immediate response from our case officer requesting some minor information, then an email from the case officer requesting that my husband leave the country, and a visa grant letter the day after he left the country. 

Thank you to everyone on this forum for sharing their information. It was a great source of support during our wait. I hope that other people get their cases processed more quickly.


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations aususa!  I'm sorry it had to take action from your representative in order for them to make a move on your application. And I'm glad you did speak to him/her because its definitely something they need to know about!

Do you mind if I ask, what other kind of information your CO needed? Specially given that you have a pretty straight forward situation!



aususa said:


> My husband was finally granted his partner migration (100) visa at the 10 month mark. Hooray! We applied for the 309/100 on 5 April 2013 at the Washington office.
> 
> At 9 1/2 months, after several attempts to contact the case officer either via the Americas Service Centre and directly via email , I contacted my federal member of parliament to lodge a complaint about the doubling of standard processing times, lack of customer service response, and lengthy wait for processing a simple partner migration case (we have been married 20 years and have 3 Australian citizen children and no other complicating factors).
> 
> Miraculously, it resulted in an immediate response from our case officer requesting some minor information, then an email from the case officer requesting that my husband leave the country, and a visa grant letter the day after he left the country.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for sharing their information. It was a great source of support during our wait. I hope that other people get their cases processed more quickly.


----------



## kit

Went all the way into town yesterday for our third NOIM, then get a message from the other half early this morning that tells me it wont be needed 

Visa granted !! from a MW ( our caseworker was RM so looks like they've employed some one new )
just 4 days over 9 mths


----------



## kttykat

After my own case experience and reading about other cases, I have come to the conclusion that most of the time our files just sit in a dusty pile somewhere waiting to be looked at.... 

In our case, when the case officer first actually contacted us about 3 weeks before the grant of our visa, it was clear that she had no knowledge of what was in our file by the questions she asked ( I do understand that they are busy and under a lot of pressure ). Also the fact is that on rare occasions peoples applications have been processed in under a week. (IMHO, the actual time it takes for them to process an application would be a day or two). 

The reality is, that there would seem to be nothing really stopping them from granting most of the visas in the pile, except for the numbers that they have to look at and a quota that they say doesn't exist for partner migration. Perhaps one of the questions for the immigration minister should relate to the obvious under-staffing of case officers to process these applications and to come clean about unofficial quotas. With what they are charging to look at these applications you would think they could afford to have more people to process them.

I feel really sorry for all those people having to wait 9-10 months or more to get their visas, especially those who went to the trouble of submitting a decision ready application. 

5½ months was more than long enough for us to wait on a decision! If it were any other industry they would go out of business if people had to wait the best part of a year before getting around to even really looking at their application. IMHO, if your application has hit the six month mark, then you have earned the right to (politely) hassle them about it!!!

Rant over,
Kttykat


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Woooohooooo!!! Congrats!!!! Keep them grants coming WA!



kit said:


> Went all the way into town yesterday for our third NOIM, then get a message from the other half early this morning that tells me it wont be needed
> 
> Visa granted !! from a MW ( our caseworker was RM so looks like they've employed some one new )
> just 4 days over 9 mths


----------



## Sprite

kttykat you have said what I think!!

So in trying to work out who the CO's are now I've figured they include: RM, ML, MW and ER. Does that seem right?



kttykat said:


> After my own case experience and reading about other cases, I have come to the conclusion that most of the time our files just sit in a dusty pile somewhere waiting to be looked at....
> 
> In our case, when the case officer first actually contacted us about 3 weeks before the grant of our visa, it was clear that she had no knowledge of what was in our file by the questions she asked ( I do understand that they are busy and under a lot of pressure ). Also the fact is that on rare occasions peoples applications have been processed in under a week. (IMHO, the actual time it takes for them to process an application would be a day or two).
> 
> The reality is, that there would seem to be nothing really stopping them from granting most of the visas in the pile, except for the numbers that they have to look at and a quota that they say doesn't exist for partner migration. Perhaps one of the questions for the immigration minister should relate to the obvious under-staffing of case officers to process these applications and to come clean about unofficial quotas. With what they are charging to look at these applications you would think they could afford to have more people to process them.
> 
> I feel really sorry for all those people having to wait 9-10 months or more to get their visas, especially those who went to the trouble of submitting a decision ready application.
> 
> 5½ months was more than long enough for us to wait on a decision! If it were any other industry they would go out of business if people had to wait the best part of a year before getting around to even really looking at their application. IMHO, if your application has hit the six month mark, then you have earned the right to (politely) hassle them about it!!!
> 
> Rant over,
> Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not sure about ER. I think the only thing to come from that person so far was an acknowledgment? It's not always COs that send acknowledgments. It was just ML and RM - guess it's MW now, too, if that person is sending out grants. Unless ER issued a grant I missed? It's possible! It'd be great (but surprising) if they not only replaced DN but added a fourth person, too.


----------



## kit

It was definitely a grant  

"I am pleased to inform you that I have granted your application for migration to Australia "

He has to be here by June 7th

(MW is a she btw)


----------



## CollegeGirl

It would be SO great if they now had four people working on applications... we might actually see processing times drop again back to what they were last year (5-6 months). That would be amazing for those still waiting!


----------



## aususa

Sprite said:


> Congratulations aususa! I'm sorry it had to take action from your representative in order for them to make a move on your application. And I'm glad you did speak to him/her because its definitely something they need to know about!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask, what other kind of information your CO needed? Specially given that you have a pretty straight forward situation!


They asked for confirmation of my (the sponsor) status in the USA.


----------



## dplunkd

Congratulations Kit!


----------



## Champ

Date Applied: April 09 2013
CO Assigned: April 14th 2013, DN
Wasihngton DC, Partner visa 309
Medicals and Police checks are submitted along with application.
Blessed with a new born when the application was in process(Sent Birth certificate and Passport to DC). Its been 10 mnths already and didn thear any from the CO. Still waiting.. Not sure if any one in the group had a new born when the application is in process and are waiting for the decision? 

Any info would be of great help.


----------



## HJB

aususa said:


> My husband was finally granted his partner migration (100) visa at the 10 month mark. Hooray! We applied for the 309/100 on 5 April 2013 at the Washington office.
> 
> At 9 1/2 months, after several attempts to contact the case officer either via the Americas Service Centre and directly via email , I contacted my federal member of parliament to lodge a complaint about the doubling of standard processing times, lack of customer service response, and lengthy wait for processing a simple partner migration case (we have been married 20 years and have 3 Australian citizen children and no other complicating factors).
> 
> Miraculously, it resulted in an immediate response from our case officer requesting some minor information, then an email from the case officer requesting that my husband leave the country, and a visa grant letter the day after he left the country.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for sharing their information. It was a great source of support during our wait. I hope that other people get their cases processed more quickly.


Can I please ask you how you chose which federal member of parliament to contact? I think this might have to be my next step. I was looking on the NSW member page, but there are quite a few to choose from; the most relevant looked to be the minister of citizenship and communities.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## aussiesteve

HJB said:


> Can I please ask you how you chose which federal member of parliament to contact? I think this might have to be my next step. I was looking on the NSW member page, but there are quite a few to choose from; the most relevant looked to be the minister of citizenship and communities.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


From my past experience it is more likely to be coincidence rather than intervention by an MP, as each overseas post is an independent entity and responses to MPs enquiries take for ever.
If you decide to go down the track of contacting an MP it would be best to contact your own federal MP


----------



## Breiza

I have a few questions. If we get a email of request for more information does that mean we have been assigned our co. and how long after this request til visa is generally granted. Its and offshore at Washington. We only submitted it online on the 30th December and have my husbands medical tomorrow


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Breiza said:


> I have a few questions. If we get a email of request for more information does that mean we have been assigned our co. and how long after this request til visa is generally granted. Its and offshore at Washington. We only submitted it online on the 30th December and have my husbands medical tomorrow


Hi Breiza, Did you actually get an e-mail requesting for more info? Is it the "Acknowledgement letter"? that asks you to send in your Medical, police, etc&#8230;? If not, I am wondering what additional info are they asking for? If that's ok to ask.


----------



## DC2AU

*9 months, 1 week*

Hi all - I'm so glad to have finally stumbled upon this threat after 9+ agonizing months of waiting.

My case officer is RM as well (switched over from ML); I submitted my front-loaded application back on May 5, 2013. It's great to hear that people are finally hearing back after 9-10 months - gives me some encouragement. As far as you guys know, is 10 months the upper limit of waiting times, or has anyone here made it to 11?


----------



## Breiza

The subject line for email said requesting more info but it really didnt specify anything that we needed. And there was a checklist. The email mentioned that we should check everything was submited as our file would soon be asigned for assesment. Is this just an acknowledgment email?


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Breiza said:


> The subject line for email said requesting more info but it really didnt specify anything that we needed. And there was a checklist. The email mentioned that we should check everything was submited as our file would soon be asigned for assesment. Is this just an acknowledgment email?


** since you applied online im not sure if its different now. When i applied via paper. My first email was my acknowledgement letter which they let you know they recieved your application..please submit medical,police if you havent already and they give you a reference # and in that email i had my CO assigned to me......but thats interesting they said your app will be assessed soon...which is good... I just emailed my CO today and surprisingly i got a response back 10 minutes later....she told me my app was still in the queue and will be contacted ones it has been assessed thoroughly. And im almost at 4 months..
** i would just suggest to go through the checklist they provided since you said they sent you one and make sure you have sent all of them in just so you know you aren't missing anything...If they said To provide more info...maybe you did miss something from the list***

I wish they had this online app sooner LoL


----------



## Breiza

the new online system is great to use but it does get a bit confusing when the instructions are still tailored more towards the paper copy.it ask us for statements from my husband and I, our back story. yet there isn't really anywhere for that online. there is just a short space to answer specific topics. so now we aren't sure if we have to do both. but I guess we will find out. and im not to sure if we got an acknowledgment email. I think we got something the day we submitted but this is the first email that has had CO on it. I hope it comes thru quick cause my green card expires on the 15th march and I really don't want to have to renew it


----------



## CollegeGirl

DC2AU said:


> Hi all - I'm so glad to have finally stumbled upon this threat after 9+ agonizing months of waiting.
> 
> My case officer is RM as well (switched over from ML); I submitted my front-loaded application back on May 5, 2013. It's great to hear that people are finally hearing back after 9-10 months - gives me some encouragement. As far as you guys know, is 10 months the upper limit of waiting times, or has anyone here made it to 11?


Actually, I just updated the first post in this thread (the timeline post) and SonyafromAus has made it to 11 months.


----------



## kit

Hi Collegegirl - 
ours was actually RM and then MW - probably doesn't make much difference but thought I'd let you know in case it does for somebody 

DC2AU - we submitted ours May 3rd so hang in there


----------



## Sprite

CollegeGirl said:


> Actually, I just updated the first post in this thread (the timeline post) and SonyafromAus has made it to 11 months.


That is not right!  Hopefully its a case of Sonya having forgotten to mention on the board that she got granted already!


----------



## DC2AU

kit said:


> Hi Collegegirl -
> ours was actually RM and then MW - probably doesn't make much difference but thought I'd let you know in case it does for somebody
> 
> DC2AU - we submitted ours May 3rd so hang in there


Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## DC2AU

So, I got an email from ML requesting proof of my husband's status while in the US (green card, etc) since we met there. Has anyone else had to do this? Did you send them docs as attachments to an email or as hard copies? So excited I at least heard back from them!!


----------



## melvin udall

Well, its now 10mths1week and "pls provide additional documents" stage is happening
Which is fair enough; pity it took over 10 mths to get to this stage


----------



## Champ

Hi DC2AU,
My CO is ML too. Just to give a background about our application: 
We mailed it to DC embassy on April 5th 2013 and got a response in a week with the CO details It was DN before. We front loaded the application with police checks and medicals. In the mean while we were blessed with a new born in Dec and updated the CO with the detalis. It took 10 months for the co to get back on the application. Good thing is that they added our new born as a dependent but asked a tricky question regarding my Sponsor's Residency status in Aus. His PR was approved in Feb 2012 and he just statyed there for 13 days till date. She asked to prove the residency in Austrlaia. Well, we replied that we didnt want to leave each other and wanted to get married and migrate. Because of the relationship, marriage and New born he couldnt establish there and asked her to suggest if we need to be in AUS immediately so that i can go on a tourist visa and update her the details. She can give a decision then. As the relationship is the only reason and we didnt want to live apart because of marriage and all we asked her to tell us what to do. 
The time given to respond was 28 days but we replied back the very next day. 

Excited and nervous to hear what she says

Waiting.. its been 3 days that i replied back..

Champ..


----------



## DC2AU

Champ said:


> Hi DC2AU,
> My CO is ML too. Just to give a background about our application:
> We mailed it to DC embassy on April 5th 2013 and got a response in a week with the CO details It was DN before. We front loaded the application with police checks and medicals. In the mean while we were blessed with a new born in Dec and updated the CO with the detalis. It took 10 months for the co to get back on the application. Good thing is that they added our new born as a dependent but asked a tricky question regarding my Sponsor's Residency status in Aus. His PR was approved in Feb 2012 and he just statyed there for 13 days till date. She asked to prove the residency in Austrlaia. Well, we replied that we didnt want to leave each other and wanted to get married and migrate. Because of the relationship, marriage and New born he couldnt establish there and asked her to suggest if we need to be in AUS immediately so that i can go on a tourist visa and update her the details. She can give a decision then. As the relationship is the only reason and we didnt want to live apart because of marriage and all we asked her to tell us what to do.
> The time given to respond was 28 days but we replied back the very next day.
> 
> Excited and nervous to hear what she says
> 
> Waiting.. its been 3 days that i replied back..
> 
> Champ..


Hi Champ,

Hopefully everything will go well for you! For what it's worth, I think they may be out of the office for a few days due to the blizzard in DC so I'm anticipating delays in their response time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Champ... I'm a little nervous for you. One of the requirements for PR holders to be able to sponsor is that they must be "usually resident" in Australia. The definition of that is very nebulous - but many COs interpret it in a way that means the PR holder must have been living in Australia for the last two years. If the PR holder doesn't meet that, they can also submit evidence that proves they have significant ties to Australia and proves they intend to reside there permanently. 

Having said that, you've explained why the PR holder is not living there currently and it's completely at the discretion of the CO... I just hope ML decides that's enough. If you want to be on the safe side, you might want to have a consult with a registered migration agent (or even just ask Mark Northam in his Ask Mark thread on this forum). You have 28 days to provide what she asked, so she (I believe) won't be acting on your application for those 28 days anyway. You may still have time to submit more evidence, IF an agent thinks that's necessary. Maybe it's not and I'm just being overly concerned, but I'd hate to not say anything if it could negatively impact your application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Here's a previous post by Mark on the 'usually resident' requirement: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/19663-wife-visa.html#post87838


----------



## Champ

Thanks a Ton CollegeGirl.
I will post the question in Askmark thread and see what he has to say..

Appreciate your help..

Thanks


----------



## DC2AU

So, now that I've reached the "request for additional information stage" (just minor info re: my husband's status in the US), is it pretty safe to assume that everything else in my application checks out? Anyone have a sense of the timeline once the requested info is submitted? I'm really hoping that everything will be finalized in the next few weeks....


----------



## lincsus

Generally it takes a week or two after they get the documents.


----------



## CollegeGirl

^^^^^ Hey look, a picture!  

(Yes, totally off-topic... sorry! )


----------



## chicken999

Your gorgeous!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aw, thanks!  It's all lighting, I swear. Haha. Well, that and makeup.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Ooh! CG, could you please add me?

I had RM. My 309 de-facto application was lodged April 19, 2013, and my visa was granted on May 10, 2013. That's 3 weeks to the day.


----------



## Sprite

queliwantstogo said:


> Ooh! CG, could you please add me?
> 
> I had RM. My 309 de-facto application was lodged April 19, 2013, and my visa was granted on May 10, 2013. That's 3 weeks to the day.


queliwantstogo - WOW you were granted in 3 weeks?!?!?!


----------



## CollegeGirl

She was one of the lucky ducks that got in when they were granting some of ML's traded cases really quickly. SO LUCKY!    And yes, I'll add you, Queli.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Sprite said:


> queliwantstogo - WOW you were granted in 3 weeks?!?!?!


Yes! I was so incredibly lucky.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

This is off topic a little sorry. Does anyone have any advise on the best way to transfer money from US? I have looked into USforex. Was wondering if anyone else has any other suggestions. Im leaving next tuesday and wanted to see how some are doing the transfers. If its the best to use the atm there to get all the cash out? I cant start my joint account until after i show my ID. Would i be able to have then take my money out from bankwest once im a customer? And maybe the fees wont be so bad..thanks in advance.  ...


----------



## lincsus

Getting cash out from ATM is what I did. I got very decent exchange rates and my bank (PNC) even reimbursed the ATM fees. Second option is to spend money from your credit card. Most cards charge 3% foreign currency conversion but the exchange rates are unbeatable. Third option (if amount is too large for cash) is transfer the money through ACH to an Australian bank. I used xoom.com, very competitive exchange rate, much better than my Australian bank rates (NAB).


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Thank you soo much Lincsus!


----------



## Sprite

*Bringing things over*

Hi everyone - a bit off topic but i was wondering for people already in Australia, how did you bring all your possessions over? I was thinking of just bringing our stuff over in three luggages and just pay the excess. We're not bringing any household stuff or furniture. Going to try to giveaway or sell most of our possessions. But for what we do bring, what are your suggestions? Many thanks!


----------



## lincsus

We just paid for extra bags and got them with us on our flight.


----------



## bjch

Happy to say we have finally been granted our visa, almost 11 months later. We received the email from RM on February 20 saying we had been issued the visa and put straight through to the 100 (phew!).

This time has been pretty gruelling for us, which explains my absence from this forum. After he arrived here on the ETA in October, we were swiftly rejected from a few apartments because of the visa issue. Suffice to say, our frustration hit the roof and my partner eventually ended up doing some travelling in Asia - (it sounds crazy, but financially this actually ended up making more sense, due to our particular circumstances) - and then heading back to America to wait it out. Ironically, after he had booked his flight and was on his way back to the US, we were approved for an apartment 

Anyway, I'm glad that part of the journey is over. It should only get better from here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I just don't understand how it is ethical to keep people who love each other apart for as long as they do. When they're relying on another country for security checks and that country takes months longer because it's unstable, doesn't have electronic records, etc. that's one thing - but 11 months for an applicant from a low-risk country, when Aus easily communicates with that country all the time? It makes no sense to me. 

I am SO GLAD to hear you finally got your visa, bjch! Congrats. I'm sorry it got so tough first.


----------



## bjch

Thanks! I have to say, I was surprised it took so long. We've been together 10+ years and up until this time apart, we were living together permanently for 7 years, so it did take us a little by surprise to suddenly be apart for so long!


----------



## DC2AU

Excited to report that I got an email on Feb. 21st saying that my 100 visa will be granted once I leave Australia  Heading to Thailand in 2 weeks! Thanks so much for the info and support. 9.5 months is way longer than I ever expected to wait, but at least the whole awful process is almost over!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS!!!! Sounds like things are on a roll in DC. Report back here once you get your grant so I can change your status on the first page of this thread.


----------



## DC2AU

CollegeGirl said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Sounds like things are on a roll in DC. Report back here once you get your grant so I can change your status on the first page of this thread.


Thanks, will do!! Btw, the one I've been corresponding with lately is ML, so I'm not sure what's going on there....


----------



## rsgurlygirl

So glad to see some grants. Was quite the last couple days on our thread :-/ BIG congrats to you both!


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations bjch and DC2AU! So happy for you both! 

CG - I totally agree. It's highly unethical! I don't think they weigh the emotional toll it puts on families and couples when in a situation such as this. It infuriates me that its taking this long for low risk countries to be approved and I'm seeing low risk countries be approved in 5 or 6 months.


----------



## errrrbody

Congrats bjch and DC2AU!!


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations errrrbody!! Such wonderful news!! Best wishes on your new life in Australia!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats and best wishes, errrrbody. 

I really don't know that you did do anything different. I think it's truly probably timing/luck of the draw.


----------



## hypersloth

Hola visa folks. My partner 309 visa was GRANTED! Whew after 9 and 1/2 months it finally came through. So after all this time they never contacted me on anything though I did send ML an email after figuring out her address on this forum. She responded, months ago, that I was switched to RM. I emailed RM a couple of months ago saying I was coming back to Australia as a tourist and she never responded. So it was time for me to leave Australia again and I decided this time I wouldn't be so nice and would be a bit more direct. This time I wrote that it's been a long time and it said 5 months for low risk countries. I also explained that i'd be leaving again and asked if they could have a look at my application so I don't have to fly out again. I said it's costly and I'm trying to start my life in Australia with my wife but this was holding us back. I was pretty frustrated after reading another person on here getting theirs so quickly. I sent this email to RM. 
Soooo that same day, I got a response from ML. She said "I took a look at your application and it's ready for finalisation." Uhmm okay, that seemed really easy. It sounded like my application was collecting dust and then they just looked at it said oh yea ok sure it's all good. So I flew to NZ and was granted the visa.

I hate to say it but it seems like the squeaky wheel gets the oil or whatever that saying is. My previous emails were super duper nice like "if there is anything you need from me and I'll happily depart Aus whenever necessary" and then this one was "can you please look at my application, it's been too long." The nice emails got no response, the direct pushy email got my application looked at & processed. who knows. 

Anyways I hope any of those folks waiting a long time get some action here soon! 

My timeline was application on May17th, approval on March 4.


----------



## bjch

I forgot to mention this the other day when I gave the news our visa had been approved.

My partner had originally come to visit me in Aus, but ended up leaving and going back to the US because our visa was taking too long. When he first came over, he of course told our CO (ML, then RM) that he was coming here so that she would let us know when the visa was going to be granted. BUT he didn't let her know when he went back to the U.S. When the visa was granted, it was just granted.. she didn't enquire as to his whereabouts. I hope/assume this was because she was able to see where he was based on passport info and could see he was no longer in Australia.. but it is worth noting just in case. Just a head's up, I guess.


----------



## bjch

I forgot to mention this the other day when I gave the news our visa had been approved.

My partner had originally come to visit me in Aus, but ended up leaving and going back to the US because our visa was taking too long. When he first came over, he of course told our CO (ML, then RM) that he was coming here so that she would let us know when the visa was going to be granted. BUT he didn't let her know when he went back to the U.S. When the visa was granted, it was just granted.. she didn't enquire as to his whereabouts. I hope/assume this was because she was able to see where he was based on passport info and could see he was no longer in Australia.. but it is worth noting just in case. Just a head's up, I guess.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Good to point out, bjch. But for what it's worth, the only two people I've seen accidentally granted while in Australia were from the Philippines, and when they called the embassy the embassy immediately apologized, said it was their mistake, and rectified the problem. I really don't think it's an issue, fortunately, but of course it's always good to be aware.


----------



## fyshtryker

Hi All,

Just very Happy to SHOUT OUT to the World that our application for PMV has been GRANTED on 05 March 2014 after 9mos & 5days... by the very helpful, considerate and professional CO RM. She has been very helpful all the way, to the extent of giving my Fiance a call and giving her instructions on what to do.

This forum has helped us a great deal. I wish to thank the members I have interacted with, this is the result of your very good advises and guidance, and the many members contributing valuable information aiding in the success of many applications.

To the other applicants still waiting... don't lose hope... it will come, I can assure that me my Fiance's situation is out of the ordinary but we manage to pull through.
Have faith and Good Luck to Us All.

Cheers,
Fyshtryker


----------



## kit

Congrats Fyshtryker !!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS Fysh!


----------



## Sprite

So excited for these new grants! Congratulations fysh and hypersloth! Best wishes to you both!


----------



## NJ2OZ

Hi All, I've been lurking on this forum for a while, specifically stalking this thread, and decided it was time to join.

We received our acknowledgement from DC on 29th Oct 2013. Co is RM.
My husband and I have been together 17 years, married 9 of these. We have 4 kids who hold dual US/Aussie citizenship. I thought we would be a straight forward easy case, but after reading the threads, it seems like the trend is a long wait for couples who have been together for a while.....

Anyway, great to see a few grants recently. Congrats to those who have already waited so long!


----------



## HJB

HJB said:


> That's reassuring to hear It is officially 10 months as of today for our application...has anyone called to check on their progress? I want to, but I'm nervous to irritate them...


I have been approved! 11 months and 1 day! Thank you everyone for your advice and help through this wait. Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## Sprite

HJB that is fantastic news!! Im so happy for you!! Im sorry you had to wait so long but at least you have the visa now!  Best wishes to you!


----------



## Sprite

NJ2OZ said:


> Hi All, I've been lurking on this forum for a while, specifically stalking this thread, and decided it was time to join.
> 
> We received our acknowledgement from DC on 29th Oct 2013. Co is RM.
> My husband and I have been together 17 years, married 9 of these. We have 4 kids who hold dual US/Aussie citizenship. I thought we would be a straight forward easy case, but after reading the threads, it seems like the trend is a long wait for couples who have been together for a while.....
> 
> Anyway, great to see a few grants recently. Congrats to those who have already waited so long!


Hi NJ2OZ! Welcome to the club that you want to get out of asap! . This group is great support so dont hesitat to ask questions or vent! lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, HJB, I'm SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Your wait was ridiculously long... I'm so glad you finally got that approval! Enjoy your life in Oz and try to block out the extreme wait as much as you can, haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

hypersloth said:


> Hola visa folks. My partner 309 visa was GRANTED! Whew after 9 and 1/2 months it finally came through. So after all this time they never contacted me on anything though I did send ML an email after figuring out her address on this forum. She responded, months ago, that I was switched to RM. I emailed RM a couple of months ago saying I was coming back to Australia as a tourist and she never responded. So it was time for me to leave Australia again and I decided this time I wouldn't be so nice and would be a bit more direct. This time I wrote that it's been a long time and it said 5 months for low risk countries. I also explained that i'd be leaving again and asked if they could have a look at my application so I don't have to fly out again. I said it's costly and I'm trying to start my life in Australia with my wife but this was holding us back. I was pretty frustrated after reading another person on here getting theirs so quickly. I sent this email to RM.
> Soooo that same day, I got a response from ML. She said "I took a look at your application and it's ready for finalisation." Uhmm okay, that seemed really easy. It sounded like my application was collecting dust and then they just looked at it said oh yea ok sure it's all good. So I flew to NZ and was granted the visa.
> 
> I hate to say it but it seems like the squeaky wheel gets the oil or whatever that saying is. My previous emails were super duper nice like "if there is anything you need from me and I'll happily depart Aus whenever necessary" and then this one was "can you please look at my application, it's been too long." The nice emails got no response, the direct pushy email got my application looked at & processed. who knows.
> 
> Anyways I hope any of those folks waiting a long time get some action here soon!
> 
> My timeline was application on May17th, approval on March 4.


How did I miss this post?! BIG CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Updated the first post again to reflect newly-granted folks, new person on list and update times for those waiting.

If SonyafromAus is in reality still waiting and hasn't just forgotten to update us with her grant, she has the dubious distinction of being the first person from this forum applying through DC to take over a year for her application to be processed.


----------



## dplunkd

My mom and I were standing in front of NASA this morning when my phone dinged. I thought it was my mom emailing the pics she just took, but it was my visa approval!!!! I'm so excited! Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences it's been so helpful to have a place to ask questions.

I know everyone is different, but a few weeks ago I emailed immigration to indicate when I would like to get married. I think it really helped move my visa along.

Good luck to all! I wish you the best.


----------



## Sprite

dplunkd said:


> My mom and I were standing in front of NASA this morning when my phone dinged. I thought it was my mom emailing the pics she just took, but it was my visa approval!!!! I'm so excited! Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences it's been so helpful to have a place to ask questions.
> 
> I know everyone is different, but a few weeks ago I emailed immigration to indicate when I would like to get married. I think it really helped move my visa along.
> 
> Good luck to all! I wish you the best.


Fantastic dplunkd!!! So extremely excited for you! You are a little bit ahead of mine( well my husbands) as we sent in our partner 309 app on October October 10 and recorded by them as lodged October 14.

Very best wishes to you!


----------



## Sprite

My husband got his 309/100 visa!! He received the email this afternoon which was from ML. Our CO was RM, but the email itself was from ML. 

We sent in the app on October 10, received an email notifying us of CO and to do medicals and police background if haven't done already on Oct. 31 and they have our lodgement date as Oct. 14. Sent in medicals in early November. Granted March. 12 just shy of 5 months.

Also we sent in an email to the CO on March 11. We explained that when we sent in the app, we had timed it so that we would hopefully be granted in time for us to leave for my brothers wedding and that we didn't want to have to go back and forth from US to Australia because it would be costly and that if my husband wasn't granted by then, he would have to stay back to wait the grant while I went ahead to move and attend the wedding. We also stated that his app was decision ready. 

Without the support of this forum community, I think I would be bald by now so thank you so much to everyone. Hang in there, the wait will be so worth it.


----------



## NJ2OZ

Sprite said:


> My husband got his 309/100 visa!! He received the email this afternoon which was from ML. Our CO was RM, but the email itself was from ML.
> 
> We sent in the app on October 10, received an email notifying us of CO and to do medicals and police background if haven't done already on Oct. 31 and they have our lodgement date as Oct. 14. Sent in medicals in early November. Granted March. 12 just shy of 5 months.
> 
> Also we sent in an email to the CO on March 11. We explained that when we sent in the app, we had timed it so that we would hopefully be granted in time for us to leave for my brothers wedding and that we didn't want to have to go back and forth from US to Australia because it would be costly and that if my husband wasn't granted by then, he would have to stay back to wait the grant while I went ahead to move and attend the wedding. We also stated that his app was decision ready.
> 
> Without the support of this forum community, I think I would be bald by now so thank you so much to everyone. Hang in there, the wait will be so worth it.


Congratulations. What a huge relief for you. Our app was lodged only a couple of weeks after yours...so hopefully we are near the top of the queue....Good luck with your move.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Sprite said:


> My husband got his 309/100 visa!! He received the email this afternoon which was from ML. Our CO was RM, but the email itself was from ML.
> 
> We sent in the app on October 10, received an email notifying us of CO and to do medicals and police background if haven't done already on Oct. 31 and they have our lodgement date as Oct. 14. Sent in medicals in early November. Granted March. 12 just shy of 5 months.
> 
> Also we sent in an email to the CO on March 11. We explained that when we sent in the app, we had timed it so that we would hopefully be granted in time for us to leave for my brothers wedding and that we didn't want to have to go back and forth from US to Australia because it would be costly and that if my husband wasn't granted by then, he would have to stay back to wait the grant while I went ahead to move and attend the wedding. We also stated that his app was decision ready.
> 
> Without the support of this forum community, I think I would be bald by now so thank you so much to everyone. Hang in there, the wait will be so worth it.


YAHHH!!!!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D Sooooo Happy for you Miss :-D


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats, Sprite & dplunked! What a great day for you both.


----------



## melvin udall

Finally its been granted.....1day shy of 11 mths

This site has been a well of information for which I am very grateful
Good luck to all of you still waiting....


----------



## andersonate

Does anyone have experience with having applied from the US, then going to Australia and "not residing with their partner for say...8 months on travel visas" and then getting an email from a CO saying you need to be outside of OZ to be granted and to please allow for at least 5 business days for us to continue processing? I am curious about the actual wait when people have gotten such an email...

Or was everyone else more organized than me and didn't play the bounce across the Pacific game for two years before applying and then another year of waiting?


----------



## kangaroogirl

melvin udall said:


> Finally its been granted.....1day shy of 11 mths
> 
> This site has been a well of information for which I am very grateful
> Good luck to all of you still waiting....


Congratulations! Very happy for you


----------



## NJ2OZ

melvin udall said:


> Finally its been granted.....1day shy of 11 mths
> 
> This site has been a well of information for which I am very grateful
> Good luck to all of you still waiting....


Congratulations. That was a long wait....


----------



## DC2AU

Just got back to Oz and am officially a permanent resident  

Can anyone provide a quick rundown of the PR rules? It expires in 5 years so it has to be renewed before that, right?


----------



## lincsus

Only if you do not become an Australian citizen by then. Otherwise, you need to get it renewed if you need to travel outside Australia. If you stay for at least 2 years in these 5 years, you get it renewed for 5 years. If your stay is less than that, you get 1 year renewal.

But all that is based on current rules. In 5 years, rules will be a lot different.



DC2AU said:


> Just got back to Oz and am officially a permanent resident
> 
> Can anyone provide a quick rundown of the PR rules? It expires in 5 years so it has to be renewed before that, right?


----------



## Sprite

lincsus said:


> Only if you do not become an Australian citizen by then. Otherwise, you need to get it renewed if you need to travel outside Australia. If you stay for at least 2 years in these 5 years, you get it renewed for 5 years. If your stay is less than that, you get 1 year renewal.
> 
> But all that is based on current rules. In 5 years, rules will be a lot different.


lincsus are you referring to the resident return visa? https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/155-157.aspx


----------



## lincsus

Sprite said:


> lincsus are you referring to the resident return visa? https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/155-157.aspx


Yes, RRV will be applicable after PR visa expires and you still need to travel in and out if Australia. If you keep in staying in Australia, you do not need any visa. PR lets uou stay in Australia indefinitely.


----------



## NJ2OZ

My husband was granted his visa today, a little over 5 months. We thought it would take longer and are thrilled it came through quicker than we anticipated. Straight to the 100 as we had hoped. We originally had RM but his visa was granted by MW.
Best of luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## kmm944

I've been waiting for almost three months and still don't even have a case officer. Is this normal?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you look at the most recent grants and people still waiting out of DC (first page of this thread) you'll see you're in for probably at least another five to six months of waiting. maybe a little longer. While my acknowledgment letter contained my CO's name, that was several months ago - and I know that hasn't been happening to everyone who applies through DC. I'm not sure who determines it. It doesn't matter, though. You can't read anything into it either way. The first time you know who your CO was may be when you receive your grant notice.


----------



## Beloved

Quick question, if I start applying for my fiancé visa now and pay the money and then we break up for any reason am I out the money?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, absolutely you're out the money. The cost is for processing the visa, and there are no refunds if your visa is rejected or if your relationship ends.


----------



## AmyDownUnder

*Visa granted*

Hi! I appreciate all the info that everyone shares on this forum. I applied through Washington DC on January 2, 2014. I was granted a PMV 100 today on May 20, 2014. (4 1/2 months) ML was my CO which I only found out on May 17, 2014 when she emailed needing one document which I emailed back to her same day. I was in Australia visiting my family so she requested my travel details so that my residency could be granted when I went offshore. I arrived in the US today and received my grant letter about 15 minutes later. I wish everyone good luck with their applications.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Did you mean the PMV 300?  Big congrats!!!


----------



## AmyDownUnder

Partner Migration visa subclass 100


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, even better, then! You went to permanent straight away! Even bigger congrats!


----------



## LaChicaGo

I received an email from my case officer requesting more information, but was not given any of their contact information. 

I've tried calling the service line listed in her email, and have emailed through the online form also listed, but was told both times that I'd contacted the wrong office.

Do I just reply back to the email that she sent (it seems like a very generic @immi.gov.au)?

Hate to be asking such a simple question, but I feel like I'm going crazy after waiting for an answer on my visa after all these months!


----------



## CollegeGirl

What are your case officer's initials (just because I'm curious)? Also, how long have you been waiting? Anyway, all the COs have the same email address format: [email protected] - so you can just use that to contact your CO if you don't want to use the generic email addy.


----------



## LaChicaGo

ML and just over 5 months. Thanks for the address!


----------



## CollegeGirl

The quoted processing time for DC is 8-9 months right now, so you've still got a bit of a wait ahead of you. I waited almost 9 months, others have recently waited even longer (10 or 11 months). I had the same CO.


----------



## bigapplekanga

*Partner visa 309/100*

Hi

I am Australian and my husband American and we live in New York. We applied for 309/100 online on 6/29 to Washington. We have been married 12 years and are looking to move back to Australia. All documents have been uploaded except medical and police clearances. Payment has been deducted from credit card and waiting on a CO to be assigned

This has been a great thread, good luck to everyone!


----------



## isingh87

*Pmv*

Good Morning,

Applied on June 10th, 2014 with all required documents including police checks as well as Health Check. As of 7/10/2014 no correspondence on who will be the CO. Is that normal? Also they have asked in the acknowledgement to contact the "Bellconnen office" in Australia; anyone else have experience with that?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

"Bellconnen office?" That's definitely not one I've ever heard. 

You applied through the Washington, D.C. embassy? Pretty typical not to necessarily hear if you're assigned a CO. If you've supplied medicals and a health check and the rest of your evidence, it's highly likely you won't hear from them until visa grant.


----------



## isingh87

Thank you for the information! My wedding is planned for mid next month, I already foresee having to switch it to a 309.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow - you planned your wedding WAY too early. You do realize wait times through DC for the PMV are 8-9 months, right? 

Be aware that if you switch to a 309 you're going to require more and greater evidence than a PMV requires. That's why many people try to make sure their wedding doesn't fall before their PMV is granted. You'll have to provide evidence that you've got shared/combined finances, shared household, etc., which are things that PMV applicants don't have to provide.


----------



## isingh87

CollegeGirl said:


> Wow - you planned your wedding WAY too early. You do realize wait times through DC for the PMV are 8-9 months, right?
> 
> Be aware that if you switch to a 309 you're going to require more and greater evidence than a PMV requires. That's why many people try to make sure their wedding doesn't fall before their PMV is granted. You'll have to provide evidence that you've got shared/combined finances, shared household, etc., which are things that PMV applicants don't have to provide.


Yeah, we had planned our wedding date well in advance and were given some advice to wait and apply for a 801/309 after marriage since it would only take 3 months, obviously that advice was incorrect. I also read in other threads, the more evidence you submit the higher changes of the CO asking to switch the subclass over to a 309. Would it make sense to upload wedding invites, honeymoon trip booking confirms, etc. Does anyone recommend that?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You would be applying for the 309/100. The 801 is the permanent visa for onshore applicants. The 100 is the permanent visa for offshore applicants. 

It's true that occasionally a PMV applicant submits adequate evidence which actually ends up demonstrating to the satisfaction of the CO they've been living together and sharing finances for over a year, which can get the CO to offer to switch them to a 309 instead. This doesn't happen very often.

In your case, you wouldn't have an option. If you marry before your PMV is granted, you HAVE to switch to a 309 application. Your PMV can't be granted if you've married. And along with having to switch to a 309, you'll also have to provide the evidence of shared finances, shared household, etc. that any other spouse visa applicant would have to provide. If you're not going to be able to provide at LEAST 3 months of evidence of sharing finances and living together when you marry, you may want to rethink your wedding date... Most people plan their wedding date around when their PMV is granted. It sucks to have to do that, I agree (I did it myself), but if you don't have enough evidence yet it's the safest way. Just my two cents.


----------



## kmm944

*Granted!*

Hi Everyone! Just thought I would let you know that my visa was GRANTED today! It took just under 6 months. My application was received Jan 24, I submitted medicals less than a month later, got my first contact from our case officer (requesting more info) on May 20th, submitted extra info that week, and got my grant letter today! I also booked my flight back to Aus earlier this spring for July 30th, and made it clear that I was planning on going back on an ETA to wait with my partner. For some reason I think this helped to speed the process along. I was expecting an interview, but neither my partner nor I ever got a phone call.

Good luck to you all!! And thank you for all the support. It helps so much to read through this thread!


----------



## Breiza

congrats on the grant. i think having the travel plans may have helped as we submitted ours on 30 december and we are still waiting on ours to be granted. i really hope we hear back soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

kmm944 said:


> Hi Everyone! Just thought I would let you know that my visa was GRANTED today! It took just under 6 months. My application was received Jan 24, I submitted medicals less than a month later, got my first contact from our case officer (requesting more info) on May 20th, submitted extra info that week, and got my grant letter today! I also booked my flight back to Aus earlier this spring for July 30th, and made it clear that I was planning on going back on an ETA to wait with my partner. For some reason I think this helped to speed the process along. I was expecting an interview, but neither my partner nor I ever got a phone call.
> 
> Good luck to you all!! And thank you for all the support. It helps so much to read through this thread!


Congrats!  That is a very fast grant for DC.  I agree your ETA probably helped - I got mine literally the business day before I was scheduled to leave the US on an ETA for Australia. The US typically doesn't do interviews, so no surprise there. Congrats again, and enjoy Australia!


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Partner visa 309/100 application for my wife:

Date application submitted: 25/05/2014
Embassy: online
Country of origin: Pakistan
Documents submitted: statements, photos, communication evidence, financial evidence, identity documents, basically all of the required documents.

Request to provide biometrics was received straight after submission of application.

The link to organise health checks was made available the day after submission of application.

Biometrics and health checks were submitted about a week later

Haven't received any communication since then although the health check link has been removed and a message displays saying "no health checks are required for this applicant based on the information you have provided to the department"

Is it normal to not receive any communication form the department? Should I contact them?


----------



## CollegeGirl

VERY normal not to receive any communication. If you've provided medicals and police checks and all the other evidence they need, you probably won't hear from the CO until the visa is granted or denied. Do keep in mind that the security checks DIBP performs for Pakistani nationals usually delay applications quite a bit. It's not uncommon for people from Pakistan to wait over a year, or even 18 months or longer. If this happens to you, the CO may conact you to ask you to redo the medicals/police checks. Hang in there.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

CollegeGirl said:


> VERY normal not to receive any communication. If you've provided medicals and police checks and all the other evidence they need, you probably won't hear from the CO until the visa is granted or denied. Do keep in mind that the security checks DIBP performs for Pakistani nationals usually delay applications quite a bit. It's not uncommon for people from Pakistan to wait over a year, or even 18 months or longer. If this happens to you, the CO may conact you to ask you to redo the medicals/police checks. Hang in there.


Thanks CollegeGirl

Should I contact them? And I heard some where that there is a certain quota of people that they allow each year and they reject every one after that quota is reached, it there some validity behind this?


----------



## CollegeGirl

chocolate_thunda said:


> Thanks CollegeGirl
> 
> Should I contact them? And I heard some where that there is a certain quota of people that they allow each year *and they reject every one after that quota is reached*, it there some validity behind this?


No, I would not contact them unless you have an urgent question only your CO can answer. Too much contact annoys them.

It is true that they have a yearly quota, but it's based on the FINANCIAL year, so, July to July. We've just started a new financial year. It's absolutely NOT true that they reject anyone because of it, like you said in the part I bolded above - when it gets close to the end of the financial year (like in June) and they start running out of allocated spaces, they simply hold on to the applications until the new financial year begins (Iike it just did) and start approving them then.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Ohh ok thanks


----------



## sharyny

I just did my timeline - my husband is the one applying for the visa, I'm the Aussie.

we received an acknowledgement via email - i think it was automated when he submitted his visa ONLINE ..... did our medical last week and requested FBI check in June, this week will be the 3rd week we are waiting on it to arrive so we can upload it.
our Kids are both aussie citizens by descent - did their paperwork months ago.
we've been married for 7 years, uploaded all our documents - evidence and all that jazz .....
haven't been assigned a CO yet but i really would love to get approval by december LOL so my daughter can start school over there at the end of january and not miss anything ... she'll be in kindergarten .... our son is 2 so no worries with him .....

when i moved to the USA - i waited 5 months for my visa to be approved so I'm hoping australia will be the same (heres hoping!!)

my mom is battling cancer and we did put that in the application, and we do need to get over there asap really to give her support etc .....

the wait is a killer and i don't like waiting haha ......

i love this forum, been trolling it for a while now and gathering information and such .... 

oh and how do we know which office we applied at if its been done online?


----------



## CollegeGirl

sharyny said:


> I just did my timeline - my husband is the one applying for the visa, I'm the Aussie.
> 
> we received an acknowledgement via email - i think it was automated when he submitted his visa ONLINE ..... did our medical last week and requested FBI check in June, this week will be the 3rd week we are waiting on it to arrive so we can upload it.
> our Kids are both aussie citizens by descent - did their paperwork months ago.
> we've been married for 7 years, uploaded all our documents - evidence and all that jazz .....
> haven't been assigned a CO yet but i really would love to get approval by december LOL so my daughter can start school over there at the end of january and not miss anything ... she'll be in kindergarten .... our son is 2 so no worries with him .....
> 
> when i moved to the USA - i waited 5 months for my visa to be approved so I'm hoping australia will be the same (heres hoping!!)
> 
> my mom is battling cancer and we did put that in the application, and we do need to get over there asap really to give her support etc .....
> 
> the wait is a killer and i don't like waiting haha ......
> 
> i love this forum, been trolling it for a while now and gathering information and such ....
> 
> oh and how do we know which office we applied at if its been done online?


It automatically goes to the embassy closest to you for most countries - there may be a few exceptions, but very few. So if you've applied from the US, you're definitely with the US embassy in DC.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And welcome, by the way!


----------



## chocolate_thunda

CollegeGirl said:


> It automatically goes to the embassy closest to you for most countries - there may be a few exceptions, but very few. So if you've applied from the US, you're definitely with the US embassy in DC.


I submitted the application online from Australia on my wife's behalf so where would mine have gone?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Chocolate thunda - it goes to the embassy closest to the applicant if the applicant is offshore. Is your wife in Pakistan? If so, it would have likely gone to the High Commission in Islamabad. If your wife were already in Australia with you, it would be processed within Australia.

If she's in the US, (just a guess since you're posting in the US thread), it'd be processed by the DC embassy.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

CollegeGirl said:


> Chocolate thunda - it goes to the embassy closest to the applicant if the applicant is offshore. Is your wife in Pakistan? If so, it would have likely gone to the High Commission in Islamabad. If your wife were already in Australia with you, it would be processed within Australia. If she's in the US, (just a guess since you're posting in the US thread), it'd be processed by the DC embassy.


Ohh ok thanks, yah she's in Pakistan


----------



## JerseytoOz

I'm new to the thread, first post. My PMV 300 application was submitted May 3 2014, front-loaded with FBI and state checks. The acknowledgement e-mail included my HAP ID, and I got my medicals completed and submitted by end of May. When I called requesting status at the end of June, I was told that my medicals had cleared. When I called to inform them of upcoming travel to Sydney, I was told I had a CO, but they couldn't tell me who it was. There's been no communication from DC to this point.

How are people finding who their CO is? And ... is there a "normal" time from medicals clearing and CO assignment to Visa approval?

P.S. Thanks for this forum. It's nice to know that I'm not alone in this limbo waiting to be with my fiancee!


----------



## isingh87

JerseytoOz said:


> I'm new to the thread, first post. My PMV 300 application was submitted May 3 2014, front-loaded with FBI and state checks. The acknowledgement e-mail included my HAP ID, and I got my medicals completed and submitted by end of May. When I called requesting status at the end of June, I was told that my medicals had cleared. When I called to inform them of upcoming travel to Sydney, I was told I had a CO, but they couldn't tell me who it was. There's been no communication from DC to this point.
> 
> How are people finding who their CO is? And ... is there a "normal" time from medicals clearing and CO assignment to Visa approval?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for this forum. It's nice to know that I'm not alone in this limbo waiting to be with my fiancee!


Hi,
I did the same thing, front loaded with FBI/Police checks and medical checks. The medical cleared within 2 days and was submitted in the same week by the panel doctor. I got the confirmation letter saying my application was received the day I paid for the application. When I called in to the Canadian number, they told me they would start "assessing" my application. No news from a CO and as mentioned in above replies, sometimes you don't hear from one till they get ready to grant. Good luck!!


----------



## sachkunj

JerseytoOz said:


> I'm new to the thread, first post. My PMV 300 application was submitted May 3 2014, front-loaded with FBI and state checks. The acknowledgement e-mail included my HAP ID, and I got my medicals completed and submitted by end of May. When I called requesting status at the end of June, I was told that my medicals had cleared. When I called to inform them of upcoming travel to Sydney, I was told I had a CO, but they couldn't tell me who it was. There's been no communication from DC to this point.
> 
> How are people finding who their CO is? And ... is there a "normal" time from medicals clearing and CO assignment to Visa approval?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for this forum. It's nice to know that I'm not alone in this limbo waiting to be with my fiancee!


Hi JerseytoOz,

One who send you a acknowledgement e-mail can be your CO.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

sachkunj said:


> Hi JerseytoOz, One who send you a acknowledgement e-mail can be your CO.


The acknowledgement email is automatically generated if the application is submitted online.


----------



## sharyny

We called the canadian office yesterday and were told by someone called Kara that the CO is assigned 2 months after the application is submitted .. not sure how much of that is BS but thats what we were told ......


----------



## CollegeGirl

Funnily enough, when I applied last year, my CO was listed on my acknowledgment letter! Seems they're changing the process, though.


----------



## Breiza

i thought i had read something on someone elses thread, and im not sure if this is specific to there country. but they mentioned about CO being kinda like a pool now, so all of them would handle all the cases


----------



## CollegeGirl

Could be specific to that country, but who knows. It'd be interesting if that's widespread at all embassies. Let's hope it speeds things up!


----------



## JerseytoOz

sachkunj said:


> Hi JerseytoOz,
> 
> One who send you a acknowledgement e-mail can be your CO.


I tried to tell her she was my CO, but she disagreed - my application acknowledgement came from an e-mail address of an Administrative Assistant in Canberra, as it turns out. My actual CO is still anonymous. How have people found their's? e.g. ML, etc?

And, have people noticed a correlation between the timing of medicals cleared and CO assignment to the actual Visa approval? I guess that's what I most want to know.

Thanks!


----------



## isingh87

JerseytoOz said:


> I tried to tell her she was my CO, but she disagreed - my application acknowledgement came from an e-mail address of an Administrative Assistant in Canberra, as it turns out. My actual CO is still anonymous. How have people found their's? e.g. ML, etc?
> 
> And, have people noticed a correlation between the timing of medicals cleared and CO assignment to the actual Visa approval? I guess that's what I most want to know.
> 
> Thanks!


I used the "Americas" contact form and got an answer back within 2 days from Canada. Looks like they are responsible for replying back. I was hoping an actual CO would reply but that's not the case. I even recall speaking to the lady who replied back.


----------



## JerseytoOz

isingh87 said:


> I used the "Americas" contact form and got an answer back within 2 days from Canada. Looks like they are responsible for replying back. I was hoping an actual CO would reply but that's not the case. I even recall speaking to the lady who replied back.


I think that's fine as long as we are getting accurate timely advice and information. As others have pointed out, the less we bother our COs, the more time they can spend getting our applications approved. Silence is less than golden, but I guess in many respects, for this process, "No news is good news"!! Unless you've been waiting months for your good news ...

hmmmmm..... No news is no news ... isn't it? Patience ... patience ... 

Any clue as to the time between CO assignment and approval? I see times as short as 4 weeks in some people's timelines ... is that typical, or am I hopelessly naive?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Like I said, for me, I got assigned a CO immediately after applying. It actually said on my acknowledgement letter "Your case officer is Ms. L____." (Well, it had the full last name, but I'm not replicating that here.) 

I applied in April, my medicals were done in June, referred in July, cleared in August. My visa was not granted until the following January. 

Unfortunately with DC there's no discernible pattern yet. I'm hoping they are now changing the way they do things so applicants can more reliably count on receiving their visas in a timely way and make plans around it, as well as actually communicating with someone if they have questions, like in the London embassy.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Hey guys just a quick question, is it normal for the department to call without any notification of when they will call? My mum just got a call from them and they asked a few questions.

Regards
Chocolate_thunda


----------



## Mish

chocolate_thunda said:


> Hey guys just a quick question, is it normal for the department to call without any notification of when they will call? My mum just got a call from them and they asked a few questions.
> 
> Regards
> Chocolate_thunda


Yep is normal. Usually the applicant is notified about interview but anyone else they make a surprise call to.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Mish said:


> Yep is normal. Usually the applicant is notified about interview but anyone else they make a surprise call to.


Ohh ok, so is that a good sign that they're contacted my mum?

And thanks for the reply

Chocolate_thunda


----------



## Mish

chocolate_thunda said:


> Ohh ok, so is that a good sign that they're contacted my mum?
> 
> And thanks for the reply
> 
> Chocolate_thunda


Hard to say. Only person I know of where a parent was contacted had their application rejected but was later successful at mrt. But this was a few years ago. Nobody knows if good or bad. We just don't see enough form 888 people called to know.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Mish said:


> Hard to say. Only person I know of where a parent was contacted had their application rejected but was later successful at mrt. But this was a few years ago. Nobody knows if good or bad. We just don't see enough form 888 people called to know.


They called her because she did a statement regarding the relationship between my wife and I and they asked questions relating to it.


----------



## Mish

chocolate_thunda said:


> They called her because she did a statement regarding the relationship between my wife and I and they asked questions relating to it.


Probably just checking she wrote it all as some people write them and get the person to sign it. They are just covering their bases. I would take it as a good sign though. On the plus side it means they are looking at the application.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Mish said:


> Probably just checking she wrote it all as some people write them and get the person to sign it. They are just covering their bases. I would take it as a good sign though. On the plus side it means they are looking at the application.


Yah that's what I was initially thinking, the funny thing is that I emailed them last week to ask if a case officer has been assigned as it has been 2 months and I've received no notifications of anything, not even that they've received the medicals and biometrics.

They replied and told me that a case officer hasn't been assigned and that apparently we haven't completed the medicals or the biometrics. I replied back and told them that we had and sent the document that stated that we had completed them...still waiting for a reply form them at the moment


----------



## sharyny

My husband and i are waiting on our 309/100 visa - and my mom lives in australia but she's currently taken a turn for the worse and needing help and support - is there any immediate visa we can get to get us over there? .. my husband is the one needing the visa, my kids and i are the aussies..... they haven't even looked at our application yet, and we're still waiting on our FBI check to come back .....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Sharyny that is horrible news  I am sure there is something they could do, or maybe atleast he could come over on a tourist visa until they decide to approve it and maybe he could just go to NZ and back.. I would definitely ring up immigration and tell them of your situation. Maybe get some paperwork to prove your mum is sick and needs immediate help and they might make the process quicker. When did you apply for the visa?


----------



## sharyny

July 1st this year ... i know it hasnt been so long but it sucks that now its become like a check every day situation for any updates etc .... 

she's doing ok now, i spoke to her on the phone but its not a great situation to be in.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sharyny - from the US you can apply for an ETA online on immi.gov.au and have it in five minutes for a cost of $20 (no exaggeration, it's that quick/cheap/easy). It would only allow your hubby to stay for 3 months at a time - he'd have to fly offshore (Bali or NZ work just fine) for a few days and then come back again for another three month period if you needed longer. 

Make sure you email the Washington embassy and let them know you're doing this so they can notify you before they're ready to grant his 309. He'll need to fly offshore again before they can grant it. 

If you don't want to fiddle with the three month stay, you'll need to apply for a tourist visa 600 - not sure how long that takes or how much it costs, though. The ETA is immediate.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Hey guys

The department called my wife without any notification and asked her many many many questions...the call took about 45 minutes.

Just to recap, they called my mum yesterday (she did a statement for the visa) and asked her questions without notification.

Is this a good sigh?

Chocolate_thunda


----------



## CollegeGirl

Quite honestly, all we would be doing is speculating. The fact is that DC does not normally conduct interviews. The only times I've heard of them doing so were where they were concerned the relationship is not genuine, and wanted to verify it. I wouldn't worry - if your relationship is genuine, the interviews will only strengthen your case as they give you an opportunity to clarify any confusion they have, answer their questions, and demonstrate that they get the same story from multiple sources. As long as everyone is open and honest with them, you're only building a stronger case.


----------



## JerseytoOz

I'd like to hear from a Sr. Member of the forum, but in my view, it's a good sign. Your application is at the top of someone's "to-do" list, and it's being actively evaluated. In this limbo of silence, to me, any communication is good news.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Ohh ok, thanks guys


----------



## JerseytoOz

I have a quick question: my fiancee and I have a new "Plan A". We want to be together, and this forced separation is too much. I've decided to move to Australia on my Visitor's Visa (ETA), 3-month no-work visa. When 3 months is up, go to New Zealand and return, and restart the clock. If my PMV Visa gets to approval, I have to leave the country, probably to New Zealand, before it's approved. Then, return to Australia on the PMV Visa and live, marry, apply for the permanent Partner Visa. Do you think DIAC will have a problem with that? Is there a problem in this that I haven't seen?


----------



## sharyny

thanks collegegirl!!!


----------



## isingh87

*Email*

Hi Everyone,

I got a random e-mail from the embassy most likely, attaching a checklist and all forms that need to be completed. Obviously I front loaded the application with all the information. At the end where their signature is suppose to be, there is a "?".


----------



## CollegeGirl

isingh87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got a random e-mail from the embassy most likely, attaching a checklist and all forms that need to be completed. Obviously I front loaded the application with all the information. At the end where their signature is suppose to be, there is a "?".


Sounds like a boilerplate checklist sent out to everybody. I wouldn't worry if you've already provided it all. Sounds like somebody forgot to sign it, lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl

JerseytoOz said:


> I have a quick question: my fiancee and I have a new "Plan A". We want to be together, and this forced separation is too much. I've decided to move to Australia on my Visitor's Visa (ETA), 3-month no-work visa. When 3 months is up, go to New Zealand and return, and restart the clock. If my PMV Visa gets to approval, I have to leave the country, probably to New Zealand, before it's approved. Then, return to Australia on the PMV Visa and live, marry, apply for the permanent Partner Visa. Do you think DIAC will have a problem with that? Is there a problem in this that I haven't seen?


There's not a problem with doing this. People do it all the time. You'll just need to let the embassy know. In fact, after waiting 8 months, my then-fiance and I decided to do just that. I notified DC - no response. A few weeks later, when I was actually about to leave the next week for Australia, I sent them a polite reminder, and my CO responded (literally the business day before I was due to fly out) with my grant email! But I wouldn't imagine there's a chance of that happening unless you're much further into the wait, unfortunately. Just letting you know what my experience was.

They understand that people who love each other need to be together, so doing the ETA isn't a big deal.


----------



## isingh87

CollegeGirl said:


> Sounds like a boilerplate checklist sent out to everybody. I wouldn't worry if you've already provided it all. Sounds like somebody forgot to sign it, lol.


I just tried hitting reply to the e-mail I received and sure enough, it went to an actual person and they may be the actual CO. MD, does that sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## carobear

isingh87 said:


> I just tried hitting reply to the e-mail I received and sure enough, it went to an actual person and they may be the actual CO. MD, does that sound familiar to anyone?


I got this same email with no signature and a checklist attached a while back. When I hit reply to the email the email address of the person who sent it to me also had the initials MD. I don't think its the CO, just someone who works in the office as the email states to make sure that everything from the checklist is completed so that when your application is assigned a case officer it will be ready for processing.


----------



## LaChicaGo

PMV was granted last week after approx 6 months. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## IndyMama

Woohoo!!
Congratulations!
Did you apply online or old-school (paper)?



LaChicaGo said:


> PMV was granted last week after approx 6 months. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, I've been super-delinquent on updating this timeline. So what I've decided to do is just add people who are waiting and the date they applied, and then note when they are granted, rather than keeping track week-to-week of how long it's taking for each one.

We've had some folks on the list forever who I don't *think* have ever come back and said if they were granted, and I suspect most of them have been, so I've contacted them all via private message to see if anyone would respond (and dplunkd has already - thanks! ) so I can get them off the waiting list.

I'm going to comb this thread and the other DC one and look for anyone else who might be waiting, but please comment here again if you'd like to be on the list (that way we'll make sure I get you on it!) and give the date you applied, which visa you applied for (309 or 300) and if you know who it is, your CO's initials. *Also, please note if you applied via paper or online as well. *

Thanks so much - hoping we can start getting a decent timeline going again so other DC folks will know what to expect!


----------



## sharyny

sure add me or us LOL ..
we applied online - 1st july 2014
and no we dont know who our CO is.
309/100 visa - partner visa offshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added you!  Thanks.  I think this timeline is as up to date as I can get it from THIS thread. Just went through the last 22 pages of it (since I came over to Aus, as that's when I started slacking off.  ) I still have to go through the other DC thread and see who else I can find there, but that will have to wait until later today - I have actual non-forum stuff to do for a bit, haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

P.S. - Chocolate_thunda, I realized in re-reading posts that your wife is in Pakistan and your application would have gone through the Islamabad embassy. I'm not sure why you'd want to be posting on this thread. The information on what the DC embassy does isn't going to apply to you at ALL as the Islamabad embassy does things entirely differently. Interviews are very common there and not at all something to worry about. You might want to look for a Pakistan-specific thread as you'll get help that's more applicable to you there!


----------



## ikuyo

*Can add me*

I applied through DC for a pmv 300 May 25th 2014. no word from a case officer yet and i suspect i probably wont since I sent all needed forms in with app.


----------



## Breiza

applies online for 309
December 30 2013
still waiting  have a co. were told we were ontrack for a july august decision


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Breiza - already got you on the list.  Hang in there! Sounds like you'll have it any day now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

ikuyo said:


> I applied through DC for a pmv 300 May 25th 2014. no word from a case officer yet and i suspect i probably wont since I sent all needed forms in with app.


Hey ikuyo - did you apply online or via paper application? Thanks!


----------



## ikuyo

*pmv*



CollegeGirl said:


> Hey ikuyo - did you apply online or via paper application? Thanks!


Wiops should have mentioned, online.


----------



## michael1682

PMV 300 w/Police Checks (Medicals will be done at the end of Aug or early Sept unless CO contacts before.)
Applied 6/18/14
Received 6/20/14
No C.O. contact yet
Paper Application


----------



## AUSUSA8892

You can add my partner and myself 

applied July 19th, no CO yet. 

About to complete national and local police check and medical. Everything else is attached


----------



## AUSUSA8892

oh and we applied online


----------



## CollegeGirl

michael1682 said:


> PMV 300 w/Police Checks (Medicals will be done at the end of Aug or early Sept unless CO contacts before.)
> Applied 6/18/14
> Received 6/20/14
> No C.O. contact yet
> Paper Application


I'm going to use that 6/20 application date as your application date, if that's okay.  Your official application date will probably even be a few days later than that - with paper applications, they count it as the day it was logged into the system. Mine was almost a week later than the day they received my application, if I recall correctly.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, Michael1682 and AUSUSA8892, you guys are both added.


----------



## carobear

You can add me too..

Applied for the 309 online March 25th, 2014, no co yet.

Only contact has been an email in early June with a checklist telling me to get the medical done and to submit the police checks which I did a few days later.


----------



## sharyny

We got our FBI check back today and uploaded to IMMI today too ... updating my timeline .... so now we just wait for them to figure out whats what.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

How long did your FBI check take? And did you get a local state one done aswell? And have you done your medical yet? My partner has just sent off his national police check and is going to get the local one done this week and the medical check within the next week or two. I hope everyone's visa's get approved within the next 6 months


----------



## SteveRozet

Hi Everyone we're new here. I'm from Brisbane Australia and my husband is currently living in San Antonio, Texas. He will be the one to move here in Brisbane  Please add us on the waiting list.

VISA SUBCLASS: 309 Offshore
APPLIED: By paper to Washington DC
APPLICATION DATE: January 29, 2014
AGENT: No
POLICE CHECKS: Submitted with application
MEDICALS: Submitted in February 2014
CO ASSIGNED: Yes
CO INITIALS: MW

Our CO first emailed us on June 19, 2014 asking for one more document from my husband to send it within 28 days. The document is related to the FBI check because there was an offense that happened to my husband when he was 21 years old. MW said if it passes the character test then to go ahead and renew my husband's passport which expired in April. MW sent an email on July 2, 2014 requesting for the new passport as they are satisfied it meets the character test and informed us that since the FBI check expired in July 22, 2014, they will extend it for 3 more months and my husband will need to start making arrangements to fly to Australia before October 22, 2014. MW suggested to just send the copy of the passport notarized and the appropriate form by return email, which we did on July 24, 2014. MW emailed us again yesterday on July 30, 2014 and told us that our application is pending for a final assessment and on track to be finalized sometime this August but later emailed back saying they will endeavour to finalize it early August.

We are really happy right now, although my husband's visa isn't officially granted yet, we are just excited that it will be finalized this August!!! We waited awhile for a CO, when we see everyone else was getting contact from their CO. It took us about 4 months 3 weeks to finally get a CO. Two days ago marked our 6 months since we applied for the Visa. Haven't seen my husband since October 2013 and not long to go till we see eachother again and he plans to be here 1st or 2nd week of September just in time for my Bday  

Good luck to us and to Everyone else waiting for a CO and waiting for their applications to be finalized. I think there will be a bunch of us that will be granted this August by the looks of it 
Stay Positive!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Carobear and SteveRozet, you guys have been added! Welcome.


----------



## michael1682

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm going to use that 6/20 application date as your application date, if that's okay.  Your official application date will probably even be a few days later than that - with paper applications, they count it as the day it was logged into the system. Mine was almost a week later than the day they received my application, if I recall correctly.


Hi CollegeGirl....Sorry for the late response and thank you for the add. I know they have taken a peak at it as they've sent some original copies back to me. Quick ? for you though... Did you send just an FBI and VA STATE POLICE Check in? I sent both of those and one from FRED as well but the one from FRED was "rare" as the lady at the police station described because they usually don't give them out and I'm afraid if the Visa isn't grant before the expiration they may not give me an updated one to send off. March 26, 2015 is the deadline for the FRED one while the other two checks are in April of 2015. I'm sure I'll know something before March but just playing it safe.


----------



## sharyny

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How long did your FBI check take? And did you get a local state one done aswell? And have you done your medical yet? My partner has just sent off his national police check and is going to get the local one done this week and the medical check within the next week or two. I hope everyone's visa's get approved within the next 6 months


my husband did his fingerprints with the local police and then sent that off to the FBI to get his background check done. i think all in all it took 6 weeks.
his medical was done and is tagged into his application i believe (at least i hope so) they told us we wouldn't be able to see it if it was attached or not.


----------



## CollegeGirl

michael1682 said:


> Hi CollegeGirl....Sorry for the late response and thank you for the add. I know they have taken a peak at it as they've sent some original copies back to me. Quick ? for you though... Did you send just an FBI and VA STATE POLICE Check in? I sent both of those and one from FRED as well but the one from FRED was "rare" as the lady at the police station described because they usually don't give them out and I'm afraid if the Visa isn't grant before the expiration they may not give me an updated one to send off. March 26, 2015 is the deadline for the FRED one while the other two checks are in April of 2015. I'm sure I'll know something before March but just playing it safe.


I have no idea what the FRED check is that you're talking about. I just got my fingerprints done by the State Police, got a state police check, and sent the fingerprints off to the FBI for the FBI check.


----------



## michael1682

CollegeGirl said:


> I have no idea what the FRED check is that you're talking about. I just got my fingerprints done by the State Police, got a state police check, and sent the fingerprints off to the FBI for the FBI check.


Lol sorry for the confusion CollegeGirl. FRED is FREDERICKSBURG POLICE Check for what I thought was a "local" city requirement they needed but it appears all they wanted was a state police check and the FBI so I guess I'm good. Thanks again


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, derp. Haha. Of course that's what it is.  Yeah, they just need state and FBI.


----------



## Breiza

hey CollegeGirl you can update my timeline.
August 1st 2014 GRANTED!!!!!!!!! and we got 100 not 309


----------



## kt41

Please add my info. I am an Aussie in the USA, trying to come home. My husband applied for the Partner Visa through the Washington, DC office February 22, 2014. We received some correspondence June 3, regarding a checklist and documentation required. Case officer initials are MD. My husband had his medical last week July 24 and police checks were done in April. Now, we wait. I've been here almost 16 years, so it's like I'm migrating too. Crazy stuff. We have 2 kids who are dual citizens.


----------



## kt41

Btw we applied online for 309 Partner visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG CONGRATS, Breiza! That is such happy news!


----------



## CollegeGirl

kt41 said:


> Btw we applied online for 309 Partner visa.


Added you! Welcome.


----------



## SteveRozet

*Visa Granted*

Hi CollegeGirl can you please update my husband's status.
His Subclass Visa 309 was granted today August 4, 2014 in America!!!!! Was granted by our CO initials-MW. Took us exactly 6 months and 6 days! Our CO has been super nice and helpful with everything, always replies back to our emails straight away! We are very grateful and happy!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is GREAT, SteveRozet! Wonderful!!! BIG congrats!!!  Enjoy life in Aus.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm super-psyched to see the last several people granted only had waiting times of 5-7 months. Really hoping that pattern holds again! (I will only be slightly bitter for the class of us unlucky enough to have 8-11 month waits when DN left and the position wasn't rehired for quite a while).


----------



## AUSUSA8892

SteveRozet said:


> Hi CollegeGirl can you please update my husband's status.
> His Subclass Visa 309 was granted today August 4, 2014 in America!!!!! Was granted by our CO initials-MW. Took us exactly 6 months and 6 days! Our CO has been super nice and helpful with everything, always replies back to our emails straight away! We are very grateful and happy!!


Congratulations on your visa! I am hoping that my partner and my visa is approved in the same amount of time. How long did it take you to be assigned a CO and did you already have your medicals, police checks and all your paperwork uploaded before you were even assigned a CO? Thanks, looking forward to hearing back from you. Felicity


----------



## sharyny

We changed our phone number and we called their office to tell them but their on a public holiday today (4th august) - but the message said that you only need to make changes if its to a different address or email has changed.

can anyone confirm this is true? i mean they only call for interviews right? if they even give you one.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You're unlikely to face an interview. I wouldn't worry about it too much, but Form 929 is what you want to notify them of changes (including phone number). I'm sending mine in today as well.


----------



## SteveRozet

Thankyou CollegeGirl and AUSUSA8892! 

Felicity, we didn't front load everything. When we sent our papers in we sent the police/FBI checks with the application except the medicals. Our application date was January 29, 2014. My husband sent his medicals like 3 weeks after. We didn't hear from our CO until June 19, 2014 requesting for a statement that they found on his FBI check years ago, we had to send that in within 28 days. Once we did send that in our CO was satisfied with the outcome and told us that since his FBI checks will expire July 22 they can extend it for 3 months until October 22 which my husband will need to make arrangements to fly out before that date. My husband was in the process of renewing his passport because his expired in April and our CO requested it because they said they will make an early finalization in August. 
I think it really depends on everyone's case and also which CO everyone gets because one particular CO might be reviewing a few cases at a time than the others. Looks like MW is new and works fast!  By the looks of things, hopefully it does stay within the time frame of 5-7 months.


----------



## ani89

SteveRozet, did you organize the medical before submitting your application? Then just forward the results once you had those? 

And congratulations! 

We're sending in our application August 24th online. From reading this thread it looks like having at least FBI check done, and possibly medicals, the process seems to move along faster. 

Wondering if I can get input on whether people think it's worth it to organize these now or wait till we're told to?... Seeing as we're only 3 weeks out from applying I'm thinking probably organize background/ police checks but wait to hear about organizing medical..


----------



## sharyny

We've been waiting a month since we did ours online and have FBI And medicals uploaded already.... so now we wait.


----------



## SteveRozet

ani89 said:


> SteveRozet, did you organize the medical before submitting your application? Then just forward the results once you had those?
> 
> And congratulations!
> 
> We're sending in our application August 24th online. From reading this thread it looks like having at least FBI check done, and possibly medicals, the process seems to move along faster.
> 
> Wondering if I can get input on whether people think it's worth it to organize these now or wait till we're told to?... Seeing as we're only 3 weeks out from applying I'm thinking probably organize background/ police checks but wait to hear about organizing medical..


Thankyou!!
When we sent in our application, the only missing document was the medicals. My husband actually organized it a week after sending in our application. Luckily he got an appt the following week but had to drive 3 hrs to get his medicals done.
We wanted to get everything done before they had asked us to just incase Washington was working faster this year. The only reason why his FBI checks expired early was because we were meant to send everything last year around September but it got delayed until January 29 of this year. We thought he would have to do his FBI checks again but our case officer said she will extend it for another 3 months meaning we didn't have to renew it. I would suggest getting your FBI and medicals done even before they ask you to. 
Hope everything goes well with your application!


----------



## ani89

Thank you!! Will get onto organizing those now!


----------



## Heats

My wife of over 10 years is an Aussie, I am an American we got married when I was living there (on a child visa - that expired a few years ago) we have 2 girls (both Aus/ US citizens- 1 born in Perth the other here in Dallas) and a son we fostered then Adopted 2 years ago from CPS.

Seeing that we couldn't get a descent visa for my son as he is adopted, and I really don't have a "good" reason for letting my old visa expire, we applied for the 309-100visa. 

My time line is I applied online May 20 2014
medical was done on July 5th 
Police clearances from TX, Australia, and FBI were received by Washington on Aug 6th

* side note Texas took 3 days to get back my full report, Australian fed police processed my request in 1 day and I had it here in 7 days, FBI took 35 days. 

I don't know who my CO is, when I called yesterday to make sure someone had got my clearances I asked and was told "when the CO wants you to know their name they will tell you" 

I will let you know. what happens along the way. I know we have to go to DC to a passport for my daughter (how silly is it they send me a cert declaring her an Aussie but make us take that cert right back to them in person to get a passport) - we are planning a trip up there in NOV . hope our visa is approved by then... but if not maybe I meet the CO...


----------



## sharyny

depending on where you live, is the consulate you go to for your child's passport, i made both my kids aussie citizens and got their passports from the LA office. which is closest to me, but yeah washington deals with the passports but check which office you should send your application to cause it might be closest to you instead of Washington.
we're still waiting on hearing from our CO - we dont know if we've been assigned one yet or not all we know is that the medicals have been recieved by them and they have my husband's FBI check. .. we've been married 7 years and have 2 kids both of which have now dual citizenships... 6 weeks waiting is sooo much fun (not) .... good luck to you!!


----------



## Heats

Yes the waiting in silence sucks... that's why I am glad I found this forum... Yes DC covers Texas.. its cool, wanted to take the kids there before we move back down under anyway.


----------



## AmyDownUnder

Heats, Good luck! The hardest part of the process is the wait. Well that and the fees.

Last year my family took the trip to Washington DC in early November. It was great. We had perfect weather, cool, but not too cold. We let the kids plan where they wanted to go and we had a great time and learned lots about our nation, well one of them. We stayed at the courtyard marriot right across the street from the Aussie embassy.

We had been married 15 years when we applied in January for 309/100. 3 dual citizen kids. I didn't hear a thing from a CO until May when they wanted one more piece of paper. I provided it that day and they granted me a couple of days later when I left Australia (I had applied offshore but, I was in Australia visiting my family who had moved already.). It took 4 1/2 months for us.


----------



## Heats

I am lucky I guess, my wife has a green card and my kids are all US citizens so we don't have to be apart for any time. We are "planning" on going in May or June next year , when the kids get out of school but are willing to go sooner if we need to or if I get a Job lined up. I was reading that after you get approved you have until the 1 year mark from your medical or background (what ever one happened first). Is this true? Or will we be required to move faster?


----------



## sharyny

we live here in new mexico - i have a permanent green card - and we're planning on using a ETA to go to australia (my mom is really sick) and use that so that we can stay ... with my husband going offshore every 3 months then coming back etc rinse and repeat until his visa is approved - we applied for the 309/100 as well.

yes you have until one of those expires (reaches its one year mark) to get into australia i believe.


----------



## Heats

We thought about doing something like that but not being able to work on an ETA and the cost of flights in and out of WA would put us in a bind. I understand the need to be there for family, we are lucky we have time. 

We will actually be in NM in oct for the balloon festival. We are looking forward to seeing all that as well as visiting with friends that have moved out that way. Oh and eat my weight of green chillies


----------



## AmyDownUnder

Heats, You do have one year from date of medical or police check to make the initial entry. When my family made the move, I travelled on ETA. We moved in January to have the kids here for the first Aussie day of school. I still had to settle affairs, sell vehicles, pack belongings to ship over, so I travelled on ETA until my residency was granted. Airfare is expensive and I was nervous about not being able to work, but the wait was pretty short compared to many and I went straight to 100.


----------



## Heats

Who did you use to ship your stuff? We have already sold most of our stuff and moved into a small apartment to save cash - trying to get down to 2 bags (50lbs each) but the way my kids collect things we will most likely be over that. Not sure if we should just ship a crate or pay the extra baggage fees with qantas.. 

Man I hope we get approved in the 5-7 month range like I see the others. That will give me heaps of time to clean up everything, sell the cars, and hopefully land a job before we go... Don't want to have to live with the inlaws too long...


----------



## sharyny

I know your not asking me but we're selling everything, since we're moving in with my mom (she has furniture, beds etc) so no point in us taking it all .... we're just shipping small boxes of toys and stuff we dont want to get rid of.... using snail mail i guess LOL.


----------



## Heats

lol... I am honestly asking anyone and everyone. 

I have lived in Aus before, (my visa expired during our time back here) , I know that being so close to Asia, things like furniture, beds etc are cheaper there than it would be to ship the stuff I have here. We noticed that as well last dec when we were there.. so there is no point in paying to ship my sofa and bed when I can buy new for less than shipping it..

We do have some keepsakes that we would want to ship, and some of the kids stuff.. most of the stuff we don't sell or ship will have to wait in my dad storage unit until we come back to visit I guess... 

When I moved to Aus the 1st time I just had a bag of my clothing, when we came back to TX we had sold EVERYTHING and came here with just 5 suit cases (and a new born)-- Now that we are a family of 5 I don't think we will get away so light.


----------



## Breiza

Heats we have started to look into shipping for our stuff. From Chicago to Melbourne we have been getting quotes around $2500 mark for a 4 foot wide by 7 foot deep by 7 foot high crate.I would love to hear too if any others have shipping company suggestions


----------



## CollegeGirl

We used a moving company (White Glove Express, out of New Jersey I think, but they can arrange to pick up and deliver to anywhere), but I had much more than just a single box, so our quote wouldn't be comparable. They were good, but not great. I will say - NONE of our stuff arrived damaged, and it involved some heirloom family china, which is AMAZING. But I didn't feel they fully communicated some of the charges we'd be hit with when the stuff arrived here, and I found them hard to get in touch with sometimes.


----------



## Heats

Has there been any updates to your list of waiters? I know we are only 1/3 -1/2 (3 months) way waiting but wondered if any has been approved (or even got a CO) lately .. Like everyone just trying to get a gauge on the current wait time. I feel like I am at the queue at six flags for a new ride, can't see the front and have no clue how long It is 😁


----------



## CollegeGirl

Heats said:


> Has there been any updates to your list of waiters? I know we are only 1/3 -1/2 (3 months) way waiting but wondered if any has been approved (or even got a CO) lately .. Like everyone just trying to get a gauge on the current wait time. I feel like I am at the queue at six flags for a new ride, can't see the front and have no clue how long It is &#128513;


List was up to date with the exception of adding you, which I just fixed. Those approved most recently are at the bottom of that post under "visas granted."


----------



## Heats

Thanks! I will keep you up to date... Man I hope the 5-7 months is the time line and not the 9 + we were told. It's been almost 3 so far.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I hope so too! It'd be nice if that trend would continue!


----------



## syd

I emailed DIBP to query current processing times so we can be realistic in arranging wedding date and was told 12 -15 months!!! This is crazy!


I am from a high risk country though I will be applying through Washington since I currently reside in USA.


----------



## Heats

I guess because of the high risk you get to wait longer... Where are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## syd

Heats said:


> I guess because of the high risk you get to wait longer... Where are you from if you don't mind me asking?


I am Jamaican, currently working in USA.


----------



## aussiesteve

syd said:


> I am Jamaican, currently working in USA.


It's hardly any better for US citizens it's taking 12 months or so for them.
Just thank your lucky stars you are not from the middle east or Africa it takes 2 years for them to get a visa!


----------



## CollegeGirl

EDIT: Deleted post as I hadn't seen your last post before I typed this, syd.


----------



## CollegeGirl

As Aussiesteve said, it's typical for people from high risk countries to take much longer to get through the process. Hang in there.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

So weird I sent the Australian Embassy for America's an enquiry about how long it will take for an offshore visa in America and they told me 8-9 months a month ago, I than emailed them again recently asking them about how long a CO will take and the waiting times and they have changed it to 12-15 which is quite scary cause I was really hoping for it to be around 6-9 months! If my partner and I don't have a CO by january I might have to pack everything up to go live in America with him until it is approved. This means losing my full time job as a manager aswell which I really don't want to happen as I won't have an income in America. I can understand that some cases take longer than others but I think they should really start thinking about hiring more workers so they can approve visa's quicker and loved ones don't have to be away from one another. Its torture!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Holy crap... if they've made 12-15 months official for everyone going through DC that's even worse.  The London embassy just upped their processing times as well, from 8-9 months to 10-14 months. They've explicitly told previous applicants that it ONLY applies to NEW applicants, though, not to those already in the queue. We can only hope DC is the same way, but who knows. They tend to be less communicative.


----------



## sharyny

Now that is just ridiculous .... if we have to wait 9 or more months for an approval? (nearly 2 months waiting as it is) .... i really hope not.
Im glad we're still going go use the ETA to get to australia and just do what we have to do from there since we are so desperately needed there by my mom ....


----------



## Mish

Wow that is insane. It is like they are trying to get people to apply onshore! 

The question then is .... have the times increased because there are alot more people applying through the US and UK and they can only give out so many visas a year (yet they claim they don't capp!)


----------



## Heats

the Washington web page was updated to 12-15 months as well... Just as we were getting excited about possibly having it sooner... this is a Bummer... I hope as we have been in the Queue for 3 months now that we are still going to see it come over at the 6-9 months we were quoted when we applied.. and the 12-15 is for the flood of people that must have applied after me.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Just finished my medicals and my application already says there is no need for further information/medicals based on what was submitted, so... yay?

I wish they would send an email or say something definitive like, "You're good to go!" "Everything checks out, now you wait!"

Looking at my online application I can't even tell if anything changed besides that. I submitted the application back in April, and have all the requested documentation in now, but no case officer or word or... I don't even know if my waiting period starts when I submitted the app or when all the pieces are in.

I'm also in a tough spot now as my 12 month multiple entry expires Oct 16, I have a plane ticket for Sept 16, and I'm not sure about the validity (or possibility) of getting a new travel VISA so that I can reschedule my return flight and stay longer. I called immigration and the man I spoke to said it was cool to go for the 600 VISA for an 'extension' of sorts, but then checking later, in the fine print for that VISA it apparently specifically says, "This VISA is for tourism purposes only and may NOT be used to wait out a decision on a partner VISA."

Why must it all be so vague and confusing...? -_-


----------



## CollegeGirl

None of the tourist visas are technically supposed to be used to wait out a partner visa, but people use them that way without issue all the time. If asked, though, you're not just planning to wait out a partner visa... you're going there to do touristy thing with your partner, and you have examples of that planned/brochures or printouts of touristy things in your bag.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, and wait time counts from when you hit the "submit" button.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> None of the tourist visas are technically supposed to be used to wait out a partner visa, but people use them that way without issue all the time. If asked, though, you're not just planning to wait out a partner visa... you're going there to do touristy thing with your partner, and you have examples of that planned/brochures or printouts of touristy things in your bag.


You always make the stress levels decrease, CG. Thanks.

I suppose this means I should not, in the "Why are you applying for this VISA" section say, "To canoodle further with my ball and chain"? I had been going to put, "Travel and visiting relatives," so hopefully that's cool. Makes me really nervous to apply for it regardless. I'm only asking for the extension for another 7 months (<--- Unless you have any other insight on a good period...?), so hopefully they won't view that as a black mark on my 309 application. It wouldn't overwrite it, would it, if it got granted?

And, huzzah on the "Submit" button date! That means I'm 3.5 months down! But I still don't have a CO... ;_;


----------



## sharyny

Can someone give me the link to the page where it says the wait times? .... im going to google it .... this is really increasing my stress levels....


----------



## Heats

DIBP Service Standars - Embassy of Australia

Family Visa Processing Times


----------



## sharyny

thanks for those!!

so which one do you pay attention to?

service standards or family visa processing times? .... im going to be really positive and hope for the 5 month one LOL.


----------



## Heats

I don't know, you see the posted times, then the times people are reporting on this thread... who knows.... its a crap shoot!


----------



## michael1682

12 to 15 months for D.C. now??? Unbelievable as if the stress level isn't killing me enough. It seems like the longer I have the wait the more things that occur from keeping me from getting there. Time to start a riot lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl

H.Protagonist said:


> You always make the stress levels decrease, CG. Thanks.
> 
> I suppose this means I should not, in the "Why are you applying for this VISA" section say, "To canoodle further with my ball and chain"? I had been going to put, "Travel and visiting relatives," so hopefully that's cool. Makes me really nervous to apply for it regardless. I'm only asking for the extension for another 7 months (<--- Unless you have any other insight on a good period...?), so hopefully they won't view that as a black mark on my 309 application. It wouldn't overwrite it, would it, if it got granted?
> 
> And, huzzah on the "Submit" button date! That means I'm 3.5 months down! But I still don't have a CO... ;_;


Aw, thanks so much!  What a sweet compliment.

Yeah, Travel and visiting relatives is just fine.  Don't be nervous - quite honestly, from the US, generally tourist visas are not a problem unless you're way overusing them, which you aren't. It won't be a black mark, even if denied, and it won't affect your partner visa application in ANY way, promise. Hang in there! You'll get there.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I really do hope that the people who applied April/May get assigned their CO or approved soon otherwise what hope do the people have that applied in the last few months  Ughhhhh I wish it wasnt so friggin stressful, I wish we could just fly to Washington to have a meeting and get it approved that way! Would be so much easier


----------



## Heats

Me too! We have to go up there to get my daughters passport .. Planning driving up there in Nov. Not sure how far I will get but if I have not heard word by then I may see if can request an interview to speed stuff up... I am just praying we have visa I hand by then.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

The Australian Government has reduced the number of places available under the Other Family category from 585 in the 2013-14 financial year to 500 in the 2014-15 financial year.

Most of the 500 Other Family visa places will be allocated to the Carer visa category with fewer places allocated to the Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa categories. This reflects the priority that is given to the Carer visa by the Australian Government.

The department cannot predict processing times for Other Family category visas in future program years. Waiting times for applicants with queued applications or applications that have not yet been assessed may vary due to a number of factors including:

changes in planning levels
number of visa lodgements, withdrawals and refusals
Migration Review Tribunal remits
Ministerial Intervention cases.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

If i don't have a CO by January I am going to have to pack up everything and leave my full time job which I have already left before and than obviously not be able to work in America so I will have no income  My partner and I will have already been apart for a total of 8 months this year I am not going through it again next year! I wish immigration could understand how hard it is for us to be apart from our loved ones


----------



## AUSUSA8892

P.S If it says "Organise your health examinations" does that mean someone has looked at our application or does that just pop up as soon as you do your application cause I don't remember seeing that when looking at our application when it was first submitted. But I could be wrong just wondering if this was the same for everyone else. You think by saying that it urges to get people to get their medicals done yet they say wait until a case officer is assigned to do it. I think my boyfriend is going to get it done next week and lets just prey to god that we get approved within the next year!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Heats said:


> Me too! We have to go up there to get my daughters passport .. Planning driving up there in Nov. Not sure how far I will get but if I have not heard word by then I may see if can request an interview to speed stuff up... I am just praying we have visa I hand by then.


You can't call and request an interview, but honestly that doesn't matter - DC very, very rarely does interviews. Only usually if they suspect there's something fraudulent with your application, or if you've spent a lot of time in a high-risk country. They'll call you if they want to interview you - typically it's done by phone these days.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> The Australian Government has reduced the number of places available under the Other Family category from 585 in the 2013-14 financial year to 500 in the 2014-15 financial year.
> 
> Most of the 500 Other Family visa places will be allocated to the Carer visa category with fewer places allocated to the Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa categories. This reflects the priority that is given to the Carer visa by the Australian Government.
> 
> The department cannot predict processing times for Other Family category visas in future program years. Waiting times for applicants with queued applications or applications that have not yet been assessed may vary due to a number of factors including:
> 
> changes in planning levels
> number of visa lodgements, withdrawals and refusals
> Migration Review Tribunal remits
> Ministerial Intervention cases.


Is there a reason you're posting this?  The "Other Family" category of visas is a completely different category of visa from Partner Visas.  None of this applies to Partner Visa applicants.


----------



## Heats

It is the struggle falling in love with people from the other side of the world. My wife and I have never had to be apart, but having family this far apart is hard. When we moved to the states we made 1/2 the family happy and 1/2 sad.. Now that we want to move back, the people who were sad are now happy and the ones happy now sad... I think it's my kids who make them so happy or sad.. Can't think any one really cares where I live  ... Hang in there it will happen.. And heck if you have to live here you should be able to find work.. We have millions of illegals working in America and more showing up every day ...


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> P.S If it says "Organise your health examinations" does that mean someone has looked at our application or does that just pop up as soon as you do your application cause I don't remember seeing that when looking at our application when it was first submitted. But I could be wrong just wondering if this was the same for everyone else. You think by saying that it urges to get people to get their medicals done yet they say wait until a case officer is assigned to do it. I think my boyfriend is going to get it done next week and lets just prey to god that we get approved within the next year!


It doesn't indicate anything, unfortunately. You can do your medicals at any time, of course, but that link isn't them requesting them. It's just something automated. If they wanted to request them, or they want any sort of information from you, they'll email you or call you - they don't communicate with applicants through ImmiAccount.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Thanks guys!! I thought that was for all family visas I guess not! thank god collegegirl! I hope we are approved by january, and I am definitely not going to work illegally not worth it Heats but thanks for the idea  I just want to be with my partner more than anything else in the whole entire world. But because I just spent 6 months in America I am not allowed back there until October so I am going to go there for a month. Guess I just got to make the most of our time together and pray to god that a miracle happens and we are reunited in january 2015!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

heats have you done your police checks or medicals yet?


----------



## CollegeGirl

It is awful being separated from the person you love. We were apart for 15 months post-engagement thanks to two Immigration processes. Hang in there!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

You poor thing 15 months is so long  did you not get too see each other at all in that time? My partner and I both agreed to make a Plan B if we are not approved by january.. It would just suck though if i packed up all my stuff to go back to america and than we were granted the next month. I hate how its all up in the air and they dont give you any information to when it could be granted


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Aw, thanks so much!  What a sweet compliment.
> 
> Yeah, Travel and visiting relatives is just fine.  Don't be nervous - quite honestly, from the US, generally tourist visas are not a problem unless you're way overusing them, which you aren't. It won't be a black mark, even if denied, and it won't affect your partner visa application in ANY way, promise. Hang in there! You'll get there.


You're always incredibly helpful and it's reassuring to have someone with firsthand experience explain things, especially since the Immi site raises more questions than providing answers. 

Regarding the tourist visas I have been using, I was granted a 12 month multiple entry back in 2012 when I first came over for Christmas and my husband proposed, and then I got another 12 month multiple entry when I came for the big move back in Nov 2013. That one I used and stayed from Nov to Jan 2014, left, and then I came back again on it in June 2014 after the wedding (the one I'm on now that expires in Oct). Do you think they'd see this as overusing them?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Because of the cost of travel and both of us not having enough leave at work, we only got to see each other for one two-week holiday during that whole period.  We had finally given up on waiting and gotten an ETA for me to go to Australia. It was when I messaged my CO to remind her about my upcoming ETA trip that she took pity on me and kindly granted my PMV.


----------



## CollegeGirl

H.Protagonist said:


> You're always incredibly helpful and it's reassuring to have someone with firsthand experience explain things, especially since the Immi site raises more questions than providing answers.
> 
> Regarding the tourist visas I have been using, I was granted a 12 month multiple entry back in 2012 when I first came over for Christmas and my husband proposed, and then I got another 12 month multiple entry when I came for the big move back in Nov 2013. That one I used and stayed from Nov to Jan 2014, left, and then I came back again on it in June 2014 after the wedding (the one I'm on now that expires in Oct). Do you think they'd see this as overusing them?


I wouldn't be concerned. It's people who don't qualify for partner visas yet and are using 3-month stays consecutively to build up time to get to their 12 months de facto evidence who can sometimes get hassled about it on their second or third trips back in on their ETA. If they said anything to you, you can always just say "We've already applied for a Partner Visa, and in the meantime we're just holidaying and I'm getting to know the country." Very, very, very little chance they'd give you a hard time at all.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> I wouldn't be concerned. It's people who don't qualify for partner visas yet and are using 3-month stays consecutively to build up time to get to their 12 months de facto evidence who can sometimes get hassled about it on their second or third trips back in on their ETA. If they said anything to you, you can always just say "We've already applied for a Partner Visa, and in the meantime we're just holidaying and I'm getting to know the country." Very, very, very little chance they'd give you a hard time at all.


*phew* Cool.

I submitted the 600 application. -_-; Every time I push submit I feel like my heart is going to pound out of my chest. I'm uploading documents for it now, and the set up is exactly like the Partner VISA upload section. I presume 'certified' copies means just full color uploads again?

I don't suppose anyone else has done a 600 before and wants to share a quick list of all the stuff they uploaded or submitted...?


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's like that for other visa classes, so I'd imagine in all likelihood it's the same for the 600, too. Not sure why it'd be different.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> It's like that for other visa classes, so I'd imagine in all likelihood it's the same for the 600, too. Not sure why it'd be different.


You'd think, but like many of the other things on the Immi site, the application checklist for the 600 seems outdated (as it makes no reference to uploading anything at all and only notes 'certified' copies for the requirement). 

It's more than likely the same as the online 309, but I'll scour the main page which seems to get updated slightly more consistently to see if it says anything there.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey H. Protagonist, did you want to be added to the list of folks waiting on the first post of this thread?


----------



## ikuyo

Having this community available when launching and waiting for your visa is super helpful. But, it alone isn't going to get you through the wait. For me, it was harder that first month, waiting for a CO. If you really look around you'll see many don't even get COs (or notified of) until just before their grant and many of those cases are fast. Don't get too hung up on following a step process- it's just not that systematic. 

My advice is to try to find something else to make you happy in the meantime until you can be with your partner again like a new hobby or a course or a change of job. I completely understand the urge to quit your job and go there early. I've had the same thought many times. But life has to go on while waiting for your partner visa and it has to continue once you're there. So do yourself and your loved one a favor by continuing to develop yourself, your career, and your relationship (yes you can do that without being physically together it's just a little harder). If we're in for a long wait anyway we may as well make the best of it! (but here's to wishing our long wait isn't as long as we're all afraid of  )


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> heats have you done your police checks or medicals yet?


Yes, I thought I needed to wait on a CO but when I called in to DC about mouth after applying to see what I needed to do, they asked me if I have these docs yet.. I said no I was waiting until I was told to do so.. He then told me they were good for a year and visas were taking 8 months to proses an to get it done to prevent that being what holds me up in the end.

They guy at DC was named Wilman. I have spoken to him a few times and he had been a big help. I even sent a letter to the "contact us" link about what an asset he is to them and how awesome he has been to me... I got back a nice note for my compliment and assured that my letter would get to his bosses..

Sorry went a little off subject there, but Yes I got my stuff. The Dr is about 2 blocks from my house and was an in and out deal. Cost me about 200 bucks. I got my state clearance very fast, aus fed police back in about a week. FBI took over 30 days to get back to me.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey H. Protagonist, did you want to be added to the list of folks waiting on the first post of this thread?


Sure! Throw me on up there with the other hopefuls. ^_^ While I'm waiting around for my C.O. and final decision maybe I can be of assistance to others with slightly weird international relationships that require 5 police certificates, a lot of bouncing back and forth, and throwing career and home to the winds for this Australian hell, er, adventure!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Great.  Added you!


----------



## syd

H.Protagonist said:


> Sure! Throw me on up there with the other hopefuls. ^_^ While I'm waiting around for my C.O. and final decision maybe I can be of assistance to others with slightly weird international relationships that require 5 police certificates, a lot of bouncing back and forth, and throwing career and home to the winds for this Australian hell, er, adventure!


I will need 3 police certificates lol....I'm in an international tailspin myself lol


----------



## Heats

ok, last night I was thinking over everything and rather than bother my new friend Wilman in DC. I will ask you guys.

as you know I applied for 309/100. My wife and I have adopted our son from Child protective services (CPS) 2 years ago. We have the paperwork that he is fully our child now. (the court / state even gave us new birth certs with us as his parents) 
He can not get citizenship by birth like my daughter did, so is on my application. 

Do I need to get the background checks done for my wife? Should I wait to see if they ask (as she is his legal and rightful mother?) 

I wish I had that CO to ask


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hmmm, that's a good question. I think I'd wait and see if they ask for them. Typically they only ask if it's not the sponsor's child.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Are you sure your son isn't eligible for citizenship, though? Australian Citizenship - Adoption


----------



## Heats

Yeah, he was adopted from the foster care system. It's not under the Hague Convention Intercountry Adoption arrangements.. There is a visa I could apply for (102) but it was cheaper and easier to put him on my visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ohhh, okay, I see. Sorry.


----------



## Heats

It's all good. We did a lot of reading before hand, but was unsure if my wife (Aussie) needed to do background checks to immigrate her own legal yet not biological son. I think we will just see what they say. Thanks


----------



## IndyMama

Milestone reached! PMV application made online August 16, 2014. Medicals scheduled for September 11.
Interestingly, on the list of evidence, it does not ask for the NOIM form or letter from our celebrant.


----------



## IndyMama

IndyMama said:


> Milestone reached! PMV application made online August 16, 2014. Medicals scheduled for September 11.
> Interestingly, on the list of evidence, it does not ask for the NOIM form or letter from our celebrant.


Found where they ask for the NOIM (it's on the drop down menu for "Relationship" documents)


----------



## syd

I was just reading a PMV thread where the person took awhile to upload all documents. The visa was granted.

Are there any guidelines regarding time frame regarding document upload?

For example, can I apply now, but not have my divorce decree issued yet, but upload it once I receive it?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, IndyMama, don't trust that checklist. It is NOT complete.


----------



## CollegeGirl

syd said:


> I was just reading a PMV thread where the person took awhile to upload all documents. The visa was granted.
> 
> Are there any guidelines regarding time frame regarding document upload?
> 
> For example, can I apply now, but not have my divorce decree issued yet, but upload it once I receive it?


Some documents are not a problem, but I think that WOULD be. You have to be officially divorced on the date you applied, and that wouldn't be true until your decree was issued. You could apply after it was issued and before receiving it, but applying before it was issued very well might be a problem. Hope that wasn't too confusing an answer.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> Milestone reached! PMV application made online August 16, 2014. Medicals scheduled for September 11.
> Interestingly, on the list of evidence, it does not ask for the NOIM form or letter from our celebrant.


Added you to the list of waiting folks!


----------



## syd

CollegeGirl said:


> Some documents are not a problem, but I think that WOULD be. You have to be officially divorced on the date you applied, and that wouldn't be true until your decree was issued. You could apply after it was issued and before receiving it, but applying before it was issued very well might be a problem. Hope that wasn't too confusing an answer.


Thanks CG! I see your point. I just have to wait then.


----------



## goodpointe

I applied for an offshore de facto partner (309) visa by paper to Washington DC, lodged on 13 December 2013. The application was complete with all medicals / FBI clearance / police checks, etc.

It has been more than 8 months since I lodged my application and I was not assigned a case officer during this time. I emailed them on a couple occasions because I was traveling to Australia on an ETA, and received only automated/generic responses telling me the current processing times were first on average 5-10 months, and then later than the average time at the moment was 8-9 months. (At first I was really holding out for the earlier side of the window, as all of us are!)

Today I received an e-mail from RM for the first time (case officer?) that I should arrange travel arrangements for 5 working days outside of Australia and notify them so that they can assess my application. And that I shouldn't re-enter Australia until I have heard a decision from them. (I want to be hopeful, but more than 8 months waiting has taught me to be patient and not to expect too much!).
Will keep you updated if I get a decision on my application either way.

While it doesn't make this waiting easier, it's been helpful to see the huge range of timelines and situations on this timeline. If you'd like to add me to the applications in process list, that would be great.

All the best to everyone currently in, or about to begin, this process.


----------



## sharyny

hi goodpointe! good luck! lets hope its approved soon!!
can i ask what email you used to email them? my husband is planning on using a ETA to travel next month to australia and trying to figure out the best way of contacting them and letting them know his travel plans with us. thanks in advance.


----------



## goodpointe

Hi sharyny,
I just contacted them via the general contact address they provided in the first email sent to me - Which is just the form they have online.
In my email however I quoted my application reference number.
It wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's great - what RM is telling you in a roundabout way is she is ready to approve your visa and she just needs you to hop offshore so she can grant it.  it's EXCELLENT news.  I believe RM is the senior CO, by the way (the one who has final say on decisions).


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Congratulations thats awesome news atleast we know they are going to start working on granting visas that have been applied for early 2014. Hopefully for everyones sake they start speeding up the process!


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> That's great - what RM is telling you in a roundabout way is she is ready to approve your visa and she just needs you to hop offshore so she can grant it.  it's EXCELLENT news.  I believe RM is the senior CO, by the way (the one who has final say on decisions).


The final decision comes from the Australian officer (the one who signs the decision) if that is RM then she makes the final decision if it isn't then she doesn't.

An interesting piece of information for you that I heard recently. A co's decision was to approve the visa then when it went to the Australian officer (senior officer) they didn't agree with the decision. This was found out when the person got their FOI file.


----------



## CollegeGirl

RM is the sole CO in DC who signs her emails Senior CO and anyone who finds out their case has been queued for final decision gets sent to her. Very little doubt she's the Aussie citizen CO there.


----------



## Heats

Another question for the experts out there... I never got any 888 s done, I just sent them out to a couple of my friends in family here and in Australia today.. (I forgot to get them done) 

are these form 888's a must? or will my other evidence and 3 kids, 11 years, bank accounts... be enough?


----------



## sharyny

We gave them 6 x 888's and we're married 7 years ... we just wanted to give them everything and not want them to want anything more .... (of course they still might lol)


----------



## Becky26

*Form 888- Statutory Declaration*



Heats said:


> Another question for the experts out there... I never got any 888 s done, I just sent them out to a couple of my friends in family here and in Australia today.. (I forgot to get them done)
> 
> are these form 888's a must? or will my other evidence and 3 kids, 11 years, bank accounts... be enough?


As shared by CollegeGirl in a post, Form 888 is not mandatory for offshore applicants. You can get your family and friends to write you statements as supporting evidence. They are only a MUST (minimum 2*Form 888) for onshore applications.

_"If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if it is made using this form or the template provided by the Attorney-General's Department. However, under policy, your statement should be witnessed or certified according to the legal practices of the country in which you make the statement. Failing that, it should be witnessed by a person whose occupation or qualification is comparable to those listed above. This person should sign, date and specify their occupation at the bottom of the statement."
_
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sharyny

we had all ours (888's) signed by notaries ...


----------



## Becky26

*Supporting Documents*



sharyny said:


> we had all ours (888's) signed by notaries ...


Yeah, we had 6*JP certified Form 888s and 3 notarized affidavits from India 
I thought the Form 888 were mandatory for all partner visa applicants offshore and onshore, apparently they aren't for the offshore applicants.


----------



## ani89

When submitting online what do we need to do to our personal statements of our history in order to submit them? We're planning in typing them so do we print that out, sign it, then scan a copy? Or is typing enough without the signature? Or do we need to have it certified then scanned?
Thank you!


----------



## Heats

There is a spot on both of your applications to type it on the forms. I typed them out copied and pasted.. When I tried to type each one as I went the system times out and I lost all my work...


----------



## ani89

Thanks for the quick reply Heats!


----------



## Heats

No worries.. I get an email anytime some one posted to this thread... Can't wait to see some of the people who applied ahead of me get the green light..


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hold on a sec - Heats, it's not required for you to have two Forms 888 from Aussie PR/Citizens - but if you don't, you still must have TWO statements from friends/family elsewhere! THOSE are mandatory. Those statements should be certified (in the US, that would mean a notary public), and you'll need a certified copy of each person's government-issued ID as well. Like I said, those are mandatory, so if you didn't do this, best to get on that ASAP!


----------



## Heats

CollegeGirl said:


> Hold on a sec - Heats, it's not required for you to have two Forms 888 from Aussie PR/Citizens - but if you don't, you still must have TWO statements from friends/family elsewhere! THOSE are mandatory. Those statements should be certified (in the US, that would mean a notary public), and you'll need a certified copy of each person's government-issued ID as well. Like I said, those are mandatory, so if you didn't do this, best to get on that ASAP!


I have my mum doing an 888 from Perth.. And a couple being done from friends and my boss from here. Hope to get them in soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Heats have you not done your police checks or medicals yet? I can't believe you still havn't heard from your CO and you applied in May!! Must be any day now!!


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Heats have you not done your police checks or medicals yet? I can't believe you still havn't heard from your CO and you applied in May!! Must be any day now!!


Yes, meds and all 3 police checks are in... 3 months in and not a word other then the cookie cutter this is what you may need to send email we got the week after I applied...

I hope it's soon. I just got back 2 of my 888 over night so will log in and upload them this am... 
I will be sure to let you all know when the ball starts moving again


----------



## Hassali.abdi

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Heats have you not done your police checks or medicals yet? I can't believe you still havn't heard from your CO and you applied in May!! Must be any day now!!


Dear AUSUSA8892,

May I know please your applicatin mode, ie online or paper, which embassy you used to lodged, where does your partner from?

You can see my timeline for information about my application.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Heats

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear AUSUSA8892,
> 
> May I know please your applicatin mode, ie online or paper, which embassy you used to lodged, where does your partner from?
> 
> You can see my timeline for information about my application.
> 
> Regards,
> Hassan


I sent my online, Washington DC, I am American my wife is Aussie living here with me on a green card ( like the partner Visa but here in the US)


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Heats said:


> I sent my online, Washington DC, I am American my wife is Aussie living here with me on a green card ( like the partner Visa but here in the US)


Thanks for information

Wish you the best for your application and sooner grant of your visa
Hassan


----------



## ani89

Writing my personal statement at the moment. When writing about domestic arrangements, what do they mean by how you support each other physically? Are they meaning intimacy?


----------



## CollegeGirl

ani89 said:


> Writing my personal statement at the moment. When writing about domestic arrangements, what do they mean by how you support each other physically? Are they meaning intimacy?


Oh my! NO, they definitely don't want those details. LOL. Can you copy and paste the exact wording of what you're reading?

Generally for "domestic arrangements" they're talking about who does what chores, where you live, if you live by yourselves or not, in a house or a flat, etc.


----------



## Mish

ani89 said:


> Writing my personal statement at the moment. When writing about domestic arrangements, what do they mean by how you support each other physically? Are they meaning intimacy?


Lol. They mean like if you have an operation how they support you, problems at work. Those kind of things. The things they expect you to talk to your partner about.


----------



## ani89

Thank god! Haha! 
I'd seen someone write on her blog that she didn't think they needed that information, but then was asked for that info when she had an interview... So she suggested to put it in there. 
Glad I asked!!!
Makes sense with operations and things. Thank you!


----------



## Maggie-May24

Well, that would certainly add some spice to your CO's day if you did include this.


----------



## Mish

ani89 said:


> Thank god! Haha!
> I'd seen someone write on her blog that she didn't think they needed that information, but then was asked for that info when she had an interview... So she suggested to put it in there.
> Glad I asked!!!
> Makes sense with operations and things. Thank you!


You are not obliged to them that kind of information. Actually some religions do not talk about sex openly.


----------



## cec2725

Hi there, 

I am very new to this forum. I am trying to figure out the timeline for the processing of my visa, but there is so much information on this forum that I can only get a very vague idea.

So here is my case:
I am French, living in the USA, married for over 4 years with my Australian husband. We have one child (2 1/2 years old, Australian citizen) and one on the way.

I am going to apply for a 309 subclass visa soon from the US (this coming week), online. We have (I believe) all the documentation requested (statutory declarations, proof of our social life, financial aspects, commitments to each other, marriage and birth certificates, etc..). As I am pregnant, I didn't undergo the health checks yet but will as soon as baby is out. I am going to send the application for the background check to the FBI tomorrow. I am hoping to have the health checks done within the next 3 weeks and I've heard it takes about 5-6 weeks to get the FBI background check in the mail. 

So here are my questions:
1- once I submitted my application, do I have to attach the documents immediately or do I have a few days or more to attach them?
2- Once I have uploaded everything (except health and police checks), approximately how long does it take to get our case reviewed by an officer? and then approximately how long until the visa gets granted?

As I said, I am a newbie in this forum so there are a lot of things I am learning every day. 

Thanks for your help,

Cecile


----------



## CollegeGirl

cec2725 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. I am trying to figure out the timeline for the processing of my visa, but there is so much information on this forum that I can only get a very vague idea.
> 
> So here is my case:
> I am French, living in the USA, married for over 4 years with my Australian husband. We have one child (2 1/2 years old, Australian citizen) and one on the way.
> 
> I am going to apply for a 309 subclass visa soon from the US (this coming week), online. We have (I believe) all the documentation requested (statutory declarations, proof of our social life, financial aspects, commitments to each other, marriage and birth certificates, etc..). As I am pregnant, I didn't undergo the health checks yet but will as soon as baby is out. I am going to send the application for the background check to the FBI tomorrow. I am hoping to have the health checks done within the next 3 weeks and I've heard it takes about 5-6 weeks to get the FBI background check in the mail.
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 1- once I submitted my application, do I have to attach the documents immediately or do I have a few days or more to attach them?
> 2- Once I have uploaded everything (except health and police checks), approximately how long does it take to get our case reviewed by an officer? and then approximately how long until the visa gets granted?
> 
> As I said, I am a newbie in this forum so there are a lot of things I am learning every day.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Cecile


Welcome Cecile.  Unfortunately, while we've seen some shorter grants here recently on this forum. the Australian Embassy in DC's website has been recently updated to reflect a 12-15 month wait for all partner visa applications. So this is unfortunately the timeline you need to expect.  There's no telling exactly when you'll get assigned a CO, but that rarely matters anyway as when that happens doesn't really effect how long your visa takes to get granted. Hang in there - you're in for a long wait.

Oh, and yes - there's no "latest" time you can attach documents, but I would try to get them all uploaded within a couple of weeks of applying (the sooner the better).


----------



## Mellie

My husband is American and we applied for his 309 visa online on April 25. 

I'm currently in the USA on a B2 visitor visa, and successfully had my stay extended until Christmas (which means I'll have been here for a year). When applying for my extension I used his visa application as evidence of my intention to leave the USA at the end of my visa period, which might be helpful to anyone else here on a B2 visa.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Mellie thats good to know. I also have a b2 visa but am currently in Australia and my partner is in America. Have you still not heard anything from immigration/CO? I am going to be visiting in October for a month and than if we still havn't heard anything by february I think I will go to USA on my B2 visa and wait until our visa is approved. They don't make it easy  Has anyone on this thread heard from their CO yet?! I am shocked at how some visa applicants applied at the beginning of this year and still havn't heard anything! Lets hope they start working on approving 2014 visas!


----------



## Heats

Nope... Its crazy how it makes you feel waiting.... and waiting... second guessing my "proof and evidence" all day. every day... Just hope I sent enough, but not to much... I keep trying to think of the magic document that will make them work faster.. lol... I need to get a hobby or a life... time goes very slow when you waiting for something. Crazy thing is we are "lucky" it only takes 9-12+ months (or whatever it is) I have heard almost 2 years from some countries.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, we are lucky! There's no magic document that will speed up processing, so stop driving yourself nuts.


----------



## emkas

Looks like I've found a proper forum. We've lodged our application via online on April 3, 2014 and yet no CO.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey emkas! Good to see you here.  Welcome. Did you want me to add you to the list of people waiting (the first post in this thread)?


----------



## emkas

You can. Visa subclass 309.


----------



## emkas

Quick consult. We have a wedding to go to early January in Sydney . If visa doesn't get approved by then I was thinking of staying for the full term on tourist visa and hop over to NZ if the CO is ready to decision the visa? Any suggestions?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I just noticed this..

Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
*.
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: *

And prior to this it just had about uploading a medical the writing in bold was not there before. Anyway has anyone noticed this or does this mean that our application has been looked at and they are just waiting for our medical which my boyfriend has just done today.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, that's fine. Not a problem at all. Just let the CO (if you've been assigned one and know about it), or just the embassy in general know about your travel plans.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> I just noticed this..
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> *.
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: *
> 
> And prior to this it just had about uploading a medical the writing in bold was not there before. Anyway has anyone noticed this or does this mean that our application has been looked at and they are just waiting for our medical which my boyfriend has just done today.


They just updated the system, so that's probably one of the changes they made. Don't worry - if they were asking you, specifically, to hurry up and do something, they'd email you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added you, emkas.


----------



## Mellie

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hey Mellie thats good to know. I also have a b2 visa but am currently in Australia and my partner is in America. Have you still not heard anything from immigration/CO? I am going to be visiting in October for a month and than if we still havn't heard anything by february I think I will go to USA on my B2 visa and wait until our visa is approved. They don't make it easy  Has anyone on this thread heard from their CO yet?! I am shocked at how some visa applicants applied at the beginning of this year and still havn't heard anything! Lets hope they start working on approving 2014 visas!


Yeah, we don't have a CO yet, but I want to see those people who applied in the weeks before us get their CO so that I can see progress happening.


----------



## Heats

In the everyday tack of going over everything in my head ( as mentioned before). I went to my wife's Email and had a look at the Correspondence E-mail form June 13th. I read that attachments again to make sure I did everything.. But today I noticed the subject line (case number - my name...) ..IMMI Request for More Information
Reply-To: m*****.d******@dfat.gov.au (only her name is all spelled out!... is this My CO?


----------



## emkas

Heats, I just checked mine and it says the same name you mention. I don't think that's our CO. When I called the embassy last week they told me that I will b assigned a CO soon.


----------



## emkas

Heats did you try emailing that person?


----------



## Heats

emkas said:


> Heats did you try emailing that person?


No, I didn't... other than "hey when is my visa going to be approved?" or "Do you have everything you need to make this happen today?" I really don't have anything to ask... and sure don't want to slow them down with my pointless emails.


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you're waiting to hear about COs, you may be waiting a while... DC is not one of those embassies that usually notifies you when you get a CO anymore. Also, despite what they told emkas last week, from what we've learned recently it seems many embassies (including DC) are no longer assigning a specific CO to individual cases. The cases basically get put in order received, and then whoever finishes an application picks up the next one, so to speak. Since all COs can handle each case, if your CO is on holiday or out sick it's less likely to result in delays. If what we've heard is true and this is happening in DC, I'd say it's a good thing.


----------



## Heats

CollegeGirl said:


> If you're waiting to hear about COs, you may be waiting a while... DC is not one of those embassies that usually notifies you when you get a CO anymore. Also, despite what they told emkas last week, from what we've learned recently it seems many embassies (including DC) are no longer assigning a specific CO to individual cases. The cases basically get put in order received, and then whoever finishes an application picks up the next one, so to speak. Since all COs can handle each case, if your CO is on holiday or out sick it's less likely to result in delays. If what we've heard is true and this is happening in DC, I'd say it's a good thing.


So you don't think the MD that the email said to send replies to is my CO... Bummer!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Probably not. Seriously, it doesn't matter anyway. Getting a CO (IF DC is still assigning them that way, which I doubt) wouldn't indicate a single thing about how much longer your application is going to take. When I applied, I got a CO assigned in my acknowledgment email. It did absolutely nothing to speed up the process.


----------



## carobear

Hello all,

I just received an email from a case officer saying they have received all the necessary documents for my application and that pending final assessment it will be on track for a October or November 2014 finalization. I applied in March so this would be a 6-8 month processing time if it is successful. 

Besides the generic email checklist I received a few months back this is the first correspondence I've had. Hopefully this is a good thing and hopefully those of us who applied in the spring will see some action in the next few months


----------



## CollegeGirl

Glad to see they're still granting around 9 months for those of you that applied earlier.  I feel sorry for current applicants with their 12-15 month wait. Yay, carobear!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, just to let you guys know - I updated the Timeline on the first post of this thread. Champ messaged me to let me know that after a LONG _sixteen months_ (unbelievable!) his visa was finally granted.


----------



## IndyMama

I know the embassy says 12-15 months, and I am prepared to wait that long if I have to, but maybe they're hedging their bets a bit and some of us will be pleasantly surprised with an 8 or 9 month wait... here's to positive thinking (so much better than slipping in to the missing and frustration I know we all feel having to be away from our beloveds).


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> Also, just to let you guys know - I updated the Timeline on the first post of this thread. Champ messaged me to let me know that after a LONG _sixteen months_ (unbelievable!) his visa was finally granted.


Just curious if there was anything particularly complicated about this case that took 16 months?

Definitely not asking for any more detail than anyone wants to share, just wondering if the department had any reasons for taking so $%&#@# LONG on this one!

Champ is a champ for patience!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No idea. Champ didn't say.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> I know the embassy says 12-15 months, and I am prepared to wait that long if I have to, but maybe they're hedging their bets a bit and some of us will be pleasantly surprised with an 8 or 9 month wait... here's to positive thinking (so much better than slipping in to the missing and frustration I know we all feel having to be away from our beloveds).


New applicants HOPING for 8-9 months is cool - I'll hope that right along with you all, or even for less! But any/all big plans made (around leaving jobs, selling houses, nonrefundable wedding deposits, etc.) need to keep the very real probability of 12-15 months in mind.


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> New applicants HOPING for 8-9 months is cool - I'll hope that right along with you all, or even for less! But any/all big plans made (around leaving jobs, selling houses, nonrefundable wedding deposits, etc.) need to keep the very real probability of 12-15 months in mind.


ABSOLUTELY!! Hopes are one thing, solid plans another. Flexibility a must! And patience.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

How exciting! Congratulations carobear!! Thats awesome news for you and the rest of us aswell  Its so good to hear that they are finally beginning to work on some of the cases from the beginning of this year. If you dont mind me asking how long into your application was it when they sent you a list with a checklist? My partner has just got his medicals done and we are just waiting on his national police check and than everything is done on our application  Good luck to everyone else on this forum and i hope we see some grants soon for those who applied early this year!


----------



## Three Amigos

Hi all, long time lurker here

309/100 - Washington DC - Online

Applied: Late Feb '14
Medicals/Police Checks submitted: Early April '14
Auto-generated checklist emailed to us: Early June '14
CO Assigned: *Never*
Approved: Late August '14

We never received any correspondence (apart from the checklist auto-email) or were notified we had a CO. First time we heard from them was the approval email, which was pretty much 6 months to the day from submitting.

Hang in there guys, as much as the radio silence is deafening, you shouldn't read into it.

Best of luck to everyone waiting, and feel free to add me to the list on the first page.


----------



## carobear

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How exciting! Congratulations carobear!! Thats awesome news for you and the rest of us aswell  Its so good to hear that they are finally beginning to work on some of the cases from the beginning of this year. If you dont mind me asking how long into your application was it when they sent you a list with a checklist? My partner has just got his medicals done and we are just waiting on his national police check and than everything is done on our application  Good luck to everyone else on this forum and i hope we see some grants soon for those who applied early this year!


I hope this means good news! I received the checklist just under 2.5 months after I applied and then I submitted the medical and police check about a week after that. It's doubtful that there is any kind of pattern to the process but we can hope!


----------



## Heats

I just got back my police clearances and passport photos back from DIBP with a note..

"Dear applicant 

Please find enclosed your original documents which are not required when processing your application. 

Your application is ongoing and you will be notified as that process continues.

Your sincerely, 
Department of immigration and border protection"

I guess this is normal? I guess they just scanned them in? 

Suppose it answers 1 question.. Some one did in fact see it.. 

Time to wait some more


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, they scan them and return them, typically.


----------



## emkas

Case worker assigned yesterday  asking for some additional documents. It took exactly 5 months for someone to start working on the application.


----------



## chocolate_thunda

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that my wife's visa has been approved, it only took 3 months and 10 days.

Not sure if this is relevant to Washington time frames as my wife applied from Pakistan.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for their partner visa.


----------



## H.Protagonist

emkas said:


> Case worker assigned yesterday  asking for some additional documents. It took exactly 5 months for someone to start working on the application.


Congrats, emkas. Hopefully the grant will swiftly follow. So now that you and carobear see movement, maybe I'm next since my app was submitted next in line (here, anyway)? Would be nice...


----------



## CollegeGirl

chocolate_thunda said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that my wife's visa has been approved, it only took 3 months and 10 days.
> 
> Not sure if this is relevant to Washington time frames as my wife applied from Pakistan.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for their partner visa.


Wow, that's insane. Usually Pakistan takes a LOT longer due to external security checks. Congrats to your wife! And no, this isn't relevant to DC applicants - but we're happy for you anyway!


----------



## ani89

Just attaching documents online now...
Does form 1221 and form 80 need to be attached? It's in the list of recommended documents but I haven't seen it in previous checklists..

And also, if I attach a birth certificate and passport as evidence of citizenship/in other areas...then there's another upload link for evidence of identity...do I upload one of those documents again or does each document only need to be uploaded once?


----------



## Maggie-May24

Form 80 is being asked for more and more, so I'd go ahead and complete/attach it rather than waiting to be asked. I'm not sure about form 1221, but I don't think it's needed.

If you've attached a document once, that's enough.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Emkas congratulations that is awesome news! When I emailed the Australian Embassy in America they told me that all applications will be taking 12-15 months even if they were previously done before the change. So it is good to know that they may not be sticking to this and hopefully we can see some more people being contacted by their case officers in the next few months. I just wanted to ask my partner sent off his national fbi check for america 6 weeks ago and still hasn't recieved anything back in the mail, how long does it roughly take to have these documents mailed back to you after mailing them? Ugh it hasn't even been two months since my partner and I applied for the visa but it is killing us having to be apart from one another. Looking forward to seeing more posts about visa's being approved or case officers being assigned. Gives me hope!


----------



## jnix

What's the real story here? I can't do offshore if it takes 12-15 months. How could any offshore applicant make that work? are they just hedging and really it's more 9 months?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope, the real story is budget cuts (fewer processing officers) and way more applicants. If they say 12-15 months, they're saying it for a reason, and most will probably take that long. Probably a few shorter, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## emkas

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hey Emkas congratulations that is awesome news! When I emailed the Australian Embassy in America they told me that all applications will be taking 12-15 months even if they were previously done before the change. So it is good to know that they may not be sticking to this and hopefully we can see some more people being contacted by their case officers in the next few months. I just wanted to ask my partner sent off his national fbi check for america 6 weeks ago and still hasn't recieved anything back in the mail, how long does it roughly take to have these documents mailed back to you after mailing them? Ugh it hasn't even been two months since my partner and I applied for the visa but it is killing us having to be apart from one another. Looking forward to seeing more posts about visa's being approved or case officers being assigned. Gives me hope!


I guess we have to be patient. It normally takes around 3-4 weeks to mail those back to you. He should also make sure he gets a statewide police check from each state of residence in USA during last 12 months.


----------



## jnix

CollegeGirl said:


> Nope, the real story is budget cuts (fewer processing officers) and way more applicants. If they say 12-15 months, they're saying it for a reason, and most will probably take that long. Probably a few shorter, but I wouldn't count on it.


I guess I will have to do onshore then. At least I can get Bridging Visas. Will the time spent under a bridging visa while waiting for PR count towards my residence requirement (to eventually renew the PR) as well as citizenship?


----------



## ani89

So when applying online....
I think I've attached everything we need to. For example, we've attached birth certificates, passport pages and drivers licences. But that was only under some of the links...so I still have things like 'proof of identity' left. Seeing as I've already attached all of the above for other options, I don't need to reattach one of them for identity proof do I?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Ani you shouldn't have to attach things more than once, it is probably more work for the case officer. When did you apply for your visa? Have you done your police and medical checks yet. Also to anyone else out there its been 6 weeks since my partner sent his national police check to the FBI in USA should we ring them up and see how the process is going since it's been this long? Or is this normal? My partner got his medicals done the other week and I just noticed on our application it has finally said that his health checks have been assessed and they don't need anything further for his health checks. So i hope this is good news. We havn't submitted a checklist yet because we are still waiting on the national police check, should we submit a checklist anyway or keep waiting until we have the national police check in our hands. Thanks, hope everyone is having a good day today.


----------



## CollegeGirl

jnix said:


> I guess I will have to do onshore then. At least I can get Bridging Visas. Will the time spent under a bridging visa while waiting for PR count towards my residence requirement (to eventually renew the PR) as well as citizenship?


Just keep in mind they require you to be a "genuine visitor" If you go over on an ETA. So don't just blithely announce you're there to apply for a partner visa onshore, heh. Make sure you really are a genuine visitor - you're there to holiday with your partner, you have brochures/printouts/itineraries for things you want to see, etc. Probably best not to have your evidence documents for your partner visa with you, either. Chances are as a US citizen they'll just wave you on through, but better to be safe than sorry. Then once you're onshore and with your partner, THEN you can decide you want to apply for a partner visa onshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

jnix said:


> I guess I will have to do onshore then. At least I can get Bridging Visas. Will the time spent under a bridging visa while waiting for PR count towards my residence requirement (to eventually renew the PR) as well as citizenship?


And yes, that time counts towards citizenship requirements (as does your time there on an ETA before applying, actually).

If you apply for citizenship as soon as you'll eligible, you'll never have to worry about a Return Resident Visa. You'll get PR two years after applying for your 820, and then four years after you arrived on your ETA you can apply for citizenship. PR allows you to stay in the country permanently -- you only need an RRV if you're going to travel out of the country AFTER you've had PR for five years. And if you apply for citizenship at 4 years, you'll still likely have at least three years worth of validity on your PR (for travel purposes) and not be anywhere near having to apply for an RRV yet.


----------



## ani89

Thanks AusUSA. Will just attach each document once and leave some fields empty as those documents meet the criteria. We only just applied last week, so we're booking the health appointment today and getting fingerprinting organised for the background check. Looks like you're all on track!

Also, when we were looking at the referral letter it says BC 100 Spouse permanent visa, but we're applying for the 309. Did I click a wrong button somewhere or it is just because it will (hopefully) become a permanent visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No - it almost always says that. You apply for the 309 and the 100 at the same time. You'll provide documents again in two years, but it's not a new application - it's just a reassessment for the 100 at that time. No additional application fee or anything.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

ani89 said:


> Thanks AusUSA. Will just attach each document once and leave some fields empty as those documents meet the criteria. We only just applied last week, so we're booking the health appointment today and getting fingerprinting organised for the background check. Looks like you're all on track!
> 
> Also, when we were looking at the referral letter it says BC 100 Spouse permanent visa, but we're applying for the 309. Did I click a wrong button somewhere or it is just because it will (hopefully) become a permanent visa?


Thats awesome looks like you are underway aswell  Are you and your partner living in America at the moment together, Where abouts are you from? Let me know if you need any help cause I know it can be stressful when first uploading documents to the application!


----------



## ani89

Thank you so much CollegeGirl and AusUSA, you have both been amazing help!
I'm from Melbourne, Australia and my partner is from Minnesota. We met last year when he was in Aus on a work and travel visa. Followed him back to America this year but my visa expires end of February..so that's when we'll have to start being apart  Spent last night in tears about that, but we keep saying to each other that if we miss each other too much we will sort something out- be that moving to NZ till it's granted or him coming on 3 month tourist visa after a few months while I support him with a trip to NZ if it's granted in that time, or trying to get sponsorship to work in the US again over next Summer...
If only love was enough! Are you currently in Aus and your partner in America? Where are you two from?


----------



## snowkitten

This is my wife's account, but she is currently traveling and cannot access so I am writing on both of our behalves. While we haven't been very active on this message board, we have found it very useful. So we wanted to post and give everyone waiting a little hope. 

We submitted an application for our partner visa on 3/16/14. Supplied ample information, everything but my medical check. Got a form email in June saying that we should submit medical soon. Submitted a week or two later. 

Got word on 9/10 that my visa was granted. No interview. No request for further information. Never knew who our case manager was. 

Submitted 3/16/14. Granted 9/10/14. Just under 6 months.


----------



## jnix

snowkitten said:


> This is my wife's account, but she is currently traveling and cannot access so I am writing on both of our behalves. While we haven't been very active on this message board, we have found it very useful. So we wanted to post and give everyone waiting a little hope.
> 
> We submitted an application for our partner visa on 3/16/14. Supplied ample information, everything but my medical check. Got a form email in June saying that we should submit medical soon. Submitted a week or two later.
> 
> Got word on 9/10 that my visa was granted. No interview. No request for further information. Never knew who our case manager was.
> 
> Submitted 3/16/14. Granted 9/10/14. Just under 6 months.


Was this offshore or onshore? What is her nationality?


----------



## jnix

ani89 said:


> Thank you so much CollegeGirl and AusUSA, you have both been amazing help!
> I'm from Melbourne, Australia and my partner is from Minnesota. We met last year when he was in Aus on a work and travel visa. Followed him back to America this year but my visa expires end of February..so that's when we'll have to start being apart  Spent last night in tears about that, but we keep saying to each other that if we miss each other too much we will sort something out- be that moving to NZ till it's granted or him coming on 3 month tourist visa after a few months while I support him with a trip to NZ if it's granted in that time, or trying to get sponsorship to work in the US again over next Summer...
> If only love was enough! Are you currently in Aus and your partner in America? Where are you two from?


Are you thinking about getting married? If you do get married you can easily stay in the US ... I'm a US immigration lawyer so I can help you if you have any questions about that.


----------



## snowkitten

jnix said:


> Was this offshore or onshore? What is her nationality?


Offshore. She is Australian. I am American.


----------



## jnix

snowkitten said:


> Offshore. She is Australian. I am American.


Very lucky it took only 6 months. I'm American and would file now if it meant I'd get it in six months...


----------



## IndyMama

snowkitten said:


> This is my wife's account, but she is currently traveling and cannot access so I am writing on both of our behalves. While we haven't been very active on this message board, we have found it very useful. So we wanted to post and give everyone waiting a little hope.
> 
> We submitted an application for our partner visa on 3/16/14. Supplied ample information, everything but my medical check. Got a form email in June saying that we should submit medical soon. Submitted a week or two later.
> 
> Got word on 9/10 that my visa was granted. No interview. No request for further information. Never knew who our case manager was.
> 
> Submitted 3/16/14. Granted 9/10/14. Just under 6 months.


YAY Congratulations!!!!
SO immensely happy for you it brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> Are you thinking about getting married? If you do get married you can easily stay in the US ... I'm a US immigration lawyer so I can help you if you have any questions about that.


Jnix I'd love to ask you about US immigration & what my partner will need to do when it's time for us to be back in the US. We intend to live in Australia, but envision at some point, as my parents age, that we'll need to come back here for at least a few years.

We've been so focused on getting my Australian visa that we've barely even peeked at US immigration.


----------



## jnix

IndyMama said:


> Jnix I'd love to ask you about US immigration & what my partner will need to do when it's time for us to be back in the US. We intend to live in Australia, but envision at some point, as my parents age, that we'll need to come back here for at least a few years.
> 
> We've been so focused on getting my Australian visa that we've barely even peeked at US immigration.


Sure thing. Feel free to PM me and I'll give you my email.


----------



## H.Protagonist

snowkitten said:


> Offshore. She is Australian. I am American.


Oh, this does give me hope! I applied in 04/20/2014, so it would be dreamy to be granted as quickly. Thanks for the update and congrats!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Ani89! Aw what a cute love story similiar to mine I met my partner over here 4 years ago this upcoming february. We fell in love pretty much instantly, and began a long distance relationship within knowing each other for only 2 months. My partner is from Denver Colorado and I am from the Gold Coast Australia. I went to USA in May 2011 for 3 months to see my partner again after not seeing him for two months and than he came back to Australia in October and commenced his studies in January 2012 at Bond University as that gave us a lot more time together without the worries of visas. Obviously in that year and a half he went back to USA twice to see family, once his student visa ended he applied for a tourist visa and left Australia September 2013. I followed in October 2013 and stayed in U.S for 6 months as I have a B2 visa. Unfortunately I had to leave in April 2014 and that is when my partner and I decided that the best thing for us to do is apply for an Australian De Facto visa as the only way we can stay in America is if we get married and we don't want to rush anything just for a visa we want it to be the perfect timing for us. My partner flew out in July for 10 days and now I won't see him again until October 31st. I will be going to America for one month to catch up with my boyfriend I also have a surprise trip planned for us which he has no idea about! We originally thought we would be approved by January/February but now since the processing times have lengthened it looks like it might be longer than that so we have had to come up with a Plan B. We are going to call immigration in november and see how our visa status is and than hopefully make a decision on what to do from there. We are thinking that I might go back to America in February for a few months and hope that by the end of that few months our visa will be close to being approved or approved. It is very stressful I am a full time manager and am working hard to save as much money as possible so if I do have to go back to America and not have an income I will have savings. Jnix I would like to talk to you too about american immigration as my partner and I too hope to one day live in America once we are married etc. Also do you know much about the B2 visa and whether immigration are tough on lettting people in especially if they have a partner in America. Obviously I dont want to live in America and I dont intend to stay there for a long period of time, its only temporarily given our circumstances.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

H.Protagonist said:


> Oh, this does give me hope! I applied in 04/20/2014, so it would be dreamy to be granted as quickly. Thanks for the update and congrats!


Have you not heard from a Case Officer yet? By the looks of things it looks like most people are hearing from a case officer after 5 months so it shouldn't be long before you are contacted. Have you completed your online application with medical and police checks aswell?


----------



## ani89

AusUSA, I'm so sorry you've had to do this for four years and haev to be apart from your partner right now. We've only been together 1.5 years and I know some people have to do the back and forth a lot longer than I have or will have to. I'm very lucky I was able to get a J1 visa for the US this year. The surprise holiday is a super cute idea.I'm the same as you, I don't want to live in the US permanently but am happy to for a little while to see my partner. 

Thank you so much for your offer Jinx. We know we will get married, but we're very set against doing it for immigration. We're both romantics and want the real deal when we choose to. I think he will be proposing in the next year, but we want a long engagement to give our American family and friends the chance to save up as we want to get married in Australia. 

Hoping for short wait times for everyone!


----------



## H.Protagonist

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Have you not heard from a Case Officer yet? By the looks of things it looks like most people are hearing from a case officer after 5 months so it shouldn't be long before you are contacted. Have you completed your online application with medical and police checks aswell?


I have not heard from a C.O. yet. Application was online and fully submitted back at end of April, I received a request for my medicals and police checks on a general checklist with no C.O. noted back in June(?) and have since submitted everything. Just waiting at the moment. After hearing the 5 month-ish mark for others I've been eagerly peeking at my email every morning. Technically end of Sept would be my 5 month mark, so maybe then?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ani89 it ain't easy but thats all apart of being with someone from another country  So when did you say you applied for your application online? Oh wow thats cool that you got the J1 visa. How old are you? I havn't studied yet so unfortunetly I can't get that visa. I do want to live in America one day but obviously I want to be able to work and all of that so I would rather wait until we are married so its best he comes to australia for a few years until I can legally live and work in the U.S. 

H.Protagonist I think you will hear from them soon  Please update us when you do!


----------



## Mellie

H.Protagonist, my husband applied 5 days after you, so I'm very keen to see when you hear something. 
We're still waiting to get his FBI check back, but everything else is done, so we're kind of hoping that gets to us in the next couple of weeks if they keep getting through the cases at the rate they're going.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Mellie said:


> H.Protagonist, my husband applied 5 days after you, so I'm very keen to see when you hear something.
> We're still waiting to get his FBI check back, but everything else is done, so we're kind of hoping that gets to us in the next couple of weeks if they keep getting through the cases at the rate they're going.


Mellie how long ago did you send off your fbi check? My partner sent his off 6 weeks ago and still waiting :\


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Mellie how long ago did you send off your fbi check? My partner sent his off 6 weeks ago and still waiting :\


My husband sent his off mid July, he got it back around 4 weeks later.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Oh my partner sent his off around Mid July too! But he rang them up and they said that it is currently being processed and to call back next week for a definite date on when it should be complete. I can't believe how long it has taken, it has been 7 weeks! bigapplekanga when did you apply for your offshore visa? Are you and your partner both living in America?


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Oh my partner sent his off around Mid July too! But he rang them up and they said that it is currently being processed and to call back next week for a definite date on when it should be complete. I can't believe how long it has taken, it has been 7 weeks! bigapplekanga when did you apply for your offshore visa? Are you and your partner both living in America?


Hi

We both are in the US. I'm the Aussie, husband is US citizen. We applied at the end of June. Haven't heard from anyone yet, all medicals and police/FBI checks have been uploaded. We have been married 12 years so hoping for the 100. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sharyny

well my family and i made the move to australia - my hubby the US one is on a ETA right now, he has a ticket to go to new zealand in december for a few days then come back.
still waiting on something - havent heard a thing yet .. not sure if its been assigned or not .... 
but we're dealing with alot here cause we moved here earlier then expected because of my mom's health conditions so ... i got a letter from her DR for immigration so they know why we're here really ....


----------



## bigapplekanga

sharyny said:


> well my family and i made the move to australia - my hubby the US one is on a ETA right now, he has a ticket to go to new zealand in december for a few days then come back. still waiting on something - havent heard a thing yet .. not sure if its been assigned or not .... but we're dealing with alot here cause we moved here earlier then expected because of my mom's health conditions so ... i got a letter from her DR for immigration so they know why we're here really ....


Hopefully we will both hear something soon, we applied around the same time.


----------



## sharyny

fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Heats

Question, we were going to DC for the week of Thanksgiving to get my child her Aussie passport... but we just found out that my parents want to take us on a cruise that week to spend some time with us before we move to Aus. Do I need to let my CO or DC know that we are going to be out of the country for a week?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

yes you definitely should heats!! better to be safe than sorry! I hope we get some good news soon with Co's being allocated!!


----------



## Heats

I called this AM to advise. I was told that they would make note but it was not needed unless I was going to Australia or planning an stay of 3 months or more in another country.


----------



## Heats

She also told me that for the time being the Partner Visa are being queued. SO only a limited number can be approved a month / year. I told her that it was not what was on line and I thought this was not a Capped and queued visa. But she said again "it is at the moment"...


----------



## IndyMama

Heats said:


> She also told me that for the time being the Partner Visa are being queued. SO only a limited number can be approved a month / year. I told her that it was not what was on line and I thought this was not a Capped and queued visa. But she said again "it is at the moment"...


I hate to sound like a whiner, but that is SO LAME. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would've done things differently if I knew this. 
So here's a hypothetical question - what if I went over on a tourist visa, then got married, and applied for an 820? I know I'd need all the evidence (not too hard for me I don't think, we've registered our relationship and have had a joint account since Dec 2013 and are working on wills/beneficiary statements etc), but would the cancellation of the PMV and getting married on a tourist visa count against me?

I know patience is a virtue, but sheesh, patience for 5 months is very different than patience for 15 months. My heart goes out to all of you who are in similar situations!


----------



## Heats

I hear ya, I applied when I did and got my medical and background when I did as part of a plan. My wife and I live together here in the US but still from a planning point of view and moving my family with as little "risk" as we can, this random change in processing times and vague info is frustrating.


----------



## Mellie

Heats said:


> She also told me that for the time being the Partner Visa are being queued. SO only a limited number can be approved a month / year. I told her that it was not what was on line and I thought this was not a Capped and queued visa. But she said again "it is at the moment"...


That sucks so bad. All the visas that get queued (or even the ones that were removed in June) seem to have such long processing times. 
It seems like doing this on a permanent basis would just mean that more people will apply onshore... like, if you can work while on a bridging visa, it'd probably strengthen your case to be building a bond with Australia while you're in limbo.


----------



## aussiesteve

Mellie said:


> That sucks so bad. All the visas that get queued (or even the ones that were removed in June) seem to have such long processing times.
> It seems like doing this on a permanent basis would just mean that more people will apply onshore... like, if you can work while on a bridging visa, it'd probably strengthen your case to be building a bond with Australia while you're in limbo.


Hi
There is only one problem with your scenario. The only evidence they take into account is that PRIOR to you application. So your period in limbo counts for naught when assessing you application.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ughhh >.< I guess there is probably too many people applying right now and they can't keep up with letting that many people into Australia. I can understand where immigration is coming from but I think they should take into consideration the cases they have to handle. Hopefully fingers crossed we see all the people that applied in April start hearing from their CO soon we can only hope the process doesn't slow down too much. Heats I think you should hear from someone within the next month hopefully!


----------



## Heats

I hope so.. 3 months, 3 weeks, 4 days so far.


----------



## H.Protagonist

AUSUSA8892 said:


> H.Protagonist I think you will hear from them soon  Please update us when you do!


Will do. I check my mail every morning lately with a bit of hope. Fingers crossed for September.



Mellie said:


> H.Protagonist, my husband applied 5 days after you, so I'm very keen to see when you hear something.
> We're still waiting to get his FBI check back, but everything else is done, so we're kind of hoping that gets to us in the next couple of weeks if they keep getting through the cases at the rate they're going.


Would be nice if they kept up the pace. I'll be sure to post if I get anything. Hearing all of the recent delays and extensions in processing time is kind of discouraging, though.

For the FBI check, I got mine back pretty quickly (3 wks? 4 wks?), so it shouldn't be too much longer for yours if you don't have it already. The way things are going _I_ may have to get another Japanese one if the decisions take a while... I got that one ages ago because it can take up to 3 months and if they need a fresh one when it expires, I'll be pretty annoyed. Bugger.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

My Partner rang up immigration, told him we have been assigned a Case Officer which is good News but I am sure we would be at the very end of their list. Immigration said that it will take up to 12 months, so maybe it will be a year long process after all


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> My Partner rang up immigration, told him we have been assigned a Case Officer which is good News but I am sure we would be at the very end of their list. Immigration said that it will take up to 12 months, so maybe it will be a year long process after all


At least it is one more step in the right direction!


----------



## kt41

Update: hubby's visa was approved. 9/3/14. Need to enter Oz by May 2015.


----------



## IndyMama

kt41 said:


> Update: hubby's visa was approved. 9/3/14. Need to enter Oz by May 2015.


That's happy news!! Congratulations! And only 7 months


----------



## emkas

kt41 said:


> Update: hubby's visa was approved. 9/3/14. Need to enter Oz by May 2015.


When was the app submitted? Congrats!


----------



## Heats

kt41 said:


> Update: hubby's visa was approved. 9/3/14. Need to enter Oz by May 2015.


Awesome! Not even 7 months! Like 6.5.. Good deal, congrats!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

That is great news kt41. When did you actually hear from your case officer after you applied? I would love it if our visa was approved within 7 months!


----------



## bigapplekanga

Yay KT41! Congrats.

I inquired today and we have been assigned a case officer which is one more item checked off.

Has anyone taken pets from the USA into Australia? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## aussiesteve

bigapplekanga said:


> Yay KT41! Congrats.
> 
> I inquired today and we have been assigned a case officer which is one more item checked off.
> 
> Has anyone taken pets from the USA into Australia? If so, how was your experience?


Hi
Here is the official site.
http://www.daff.gov.au/biosecurity/cat-dogs
Your in luck as they recently relaxed the quarantine rules so it is not so expensive as it used to be.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Its good to hear that everyone has been assigned a case officer!!! Lets hope that everyone that has applied already this year will see approvals within 6-10 months  We only hope and stay positive!


----------



## WendyB

bigapplekanga said:


> Yay KT41! Congrats.
> 
> I inquired today and we have been assigned a case officer which is one more item checked off.
> 
> Has anyone taken pets from the USA into Australia? If so, how was your experience?


Hi bigapplekanga, one of our friends is there on a 457 visa and he has taken his dog over. It wasn't cheap or quick but his dog Maggie came thru quarantine just fine.


----------



## kt41

We didn't hear much at all. We 've been married for 15 years and have two kids, so not much to evaluate, plus I sent a lot of supporting documents, affidavits from friends , etc.


----------



## Heats

kt41 said:


> We didn't hear much at all. We 've been married for 15 years and have two kids, so not much to evaluate, plus I sent a lot of supporting documents, affidavits from friends , etc.


I am in the same boat .. 10+ years married 3 kids... Did they tell you before hand you were "set for final approval?" Like others have reported? If so when did you hear from them?


----------



## sharyny

as far as i know we havent been assigned anyone yet ....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

sharyny ring up and ask i bet you have since you applied before me, but i guess it doesn't really mean much if you have a case officer if there is a long list of applicants before you and a cap  I just hope for approval around the 9 month mark!


----------



## sharyny

well my husband and my kids and i are here in australia - my husband is on a ETA - and he goes to new zealand for 5 days in december then comes back to australia - he is itching to get work because he cant sit still and do nothing but he cant so ... so we are here and lending support and vital help to my mom - just today she had ot go into hospital to get a stint removed and replaced in her kidney and without us being here, she'd be at a total loss without anyoen to help her.... so ETA it is until he is approved ....*sigh* we even uploaded a letter from her DR so that immigration knows that its vital that we be here.....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

thats annoying sharyny I feel for you. I am going to have to go to america if we aren't going to get approved before february cause I can't stand being away from my partner its so hard. I have already had to live in america for 6 months straight no work and it was so depressing not having a job and I would hate to have to quit my job now since I am on such a good salary and was only recently promoted to a manager role. I wish for the geniune couples that have been together over a year and meet all the requirements a quicker process, I wish there wasnt any of this monthly cap BS!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hope your mum gets better soon <3


----------



## sharyny

my husband and i have been married for 7 years with 2 kids, and we just cant live separated - its not going to happen. so i work from home to support us and we live with my mom so its rent free ... but i still pay for everything else ...


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Must be so hard for you both. Was it hard to get a green card for america once you were married?


----------



## sharyny

no, we got married within the 3 months the visa stated .... and we havent been apart since ... did the paperwork and i have a green resident card now ... but i have to admit that going back to the US is not an option .... no offense to anyone but i just couldnt get used ot living there - it just doesnt compare to home.


----------



## bigapplekanga

We've also been married 12+ years, both living in US until approved. Living apart not an option for us either.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Thats good to know about the U.S being easy to get into once your married as that is something we are looking into after we get residency here.


----------



## sharyny

oh its a whole lot of paperwork too, plus medicals and such ..... and money LOL ... and tests and stuff ....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

They dont make it easy on us do they


----------



## sharyny

nope not at all .... and we're the ones doing it the right way LOL


----------



## Mellie

When I got my visa for the USA, I had to get my visa printed in my passport and then mailed back to me. Is that what happens with the Aussie spouse visa too? Or is it some other sort of process?


----------



## aussiesteve

Mellie said:


> When I got my visa for the USA, I had to get my visa printed in my passport and then mailed back to me. Is that what happens with the Aussie spouse visa too? Or is it some other sort of process?


No they don't put anything in you passport anymore, the visa is linked to your passport number.
Most people print out their grant email and carry it with them but it is not really needed.


----------



## Mellie

Thanks aussiesteve. I'm glad that the process is going to be more simple to get to Australia. 

Today RM was assigned as our case officer. If only the FBI check was back already, we could get this show on the road.


----------



## IndyMama

Mellie said:


> Thanks aussiesteve. I'm glad that the process is going to be more simple to get to Australia.
> 
> Today RM was assigned as our case officer. If only the FBI check was back already, we could get this show on the road.


Mellie, did you get an email about your CO assignment? Also can you remind me when you applied? I haven't heard anything other than the receipt of application email, though I only applied a month ago (for PMV).
Thanks!


----------



## Mellie

We applied for the 309 on April 25 online. We got the email asking for us to upload a couple more things (like my current status in the USA since I got a visa extension).


----------



## emkas

We are hoping for my visa to get approved before the end of the year. Nonetheless we are planning on going to Australia for a wedding in December on a tourist visa. Would it b a problem if I only bought a ticket in one direction. Anyone have any experience with this? Would that b an issue? If visa is ready to be granted I could just head over to NZ.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Mellie said:


> We applied for the 309 on April 25 online. We got the email asking for us to upload a couple more things (like my current status in the USA since I got a visa extension).


So, the email asking you to upload more stuff had the CO name, or you later got a separate email with the CO name?

Bit depressed either way since I applied for my 309 April 22 online, but haven't received a CO yet. I did get the more info request email back in June, but no name.

Hoping maybe they're just still going through our month...


----------



## Mellie

H.Protagonist said:


> So, the email asking you to upload more stuff had the CO name, or you later got a separate email with the CO name?
> 
> Bit depressed either way since I applied for my 309 April 22 online, but haven't received a CO yet. I did get the more info request email back in June, but no name.
> 
> Hoping maybe they're just still going through our month...


We were missing some things from our application, so if you've got yours complete they might not contact you until you're approved. The email we got was from our CO telling us that they need everything but the FBI check within 28 days (since you can't rush an FBI check).

They also asked for personal statements from us again, which I'm glad of, since I've thought of more stuff and we've discussed more things (like buying a house) since I innitially wrote mine.


----------



## kyliekinz

Just to let you know of our progress. 
Applied 11th April 2014
In August my partner received correspondence to do his medical and police checks.
Medical check and police checks done 23rd September, just waiting on the FBI one to come back. They also want him to provide a copy of his will and more on the financial. 
I received an email on the 23rd September for more information. I emailed back stating that I will provide them with my will and we are currently registering our relationship with BDM but that it takes 28 before they grant you a certificate. They also wanted a letter from my bank stating why my partner can't be a joint member but how we've overcome this. 
Today I received an email stating once we supplied them with these details this will be enough proof for a defacto relationship. Our case officer believed our relationship to be true and genuine already but for legislation purposes needs these docs. 
I am hoping now that in a months time when we email these docs to her our visa will be granted and he can be here by Christmas. Will keep you posted.


----------



## IndyMama

Good news kyliekinz, sounds like a grant is forthcoming!

Question for you & everybody else - has anyone applying through DC been asked for Form 80?

Thanks!


----------



## kyliekinz

No I haven't. What is form 80?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ah such good news!!! Hope that all April applicants get granted soon


----------



## IndyMama

Form 80 is part of the character evaluation they do for some applicants. It's massive (like listing all jobs held since birth - seriously). The North America service center told me not to do it unless they ask.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Mellie said:


> We were missing some things from our application, so if you've got yours complete they might not contact you until you're approved. The email we got was from our CO telling us that they need everything but the FBI check within 28 days (since you can't rush an FBI check).
> 
> They also asked for personal statements from us again, which I'm glad of, since I've thought of more stuff and we've discussed more things (like buying a house) since I innitially wrote mine.


Yeah, mine's complete. Still be nice to have word.  At least it seems like they're moving on stuff for applicants in our month, anyway. Good luck on your end~



IndyMama said:


> Good news kyliekinz, sounds like a grant is forthcoming!
> 
> Question for you & everybody else - has anyone applying through DC been asked for Form 80?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. Even in the request for more information checklist there was no mention of Form 80 for me. Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## emkas

Just get an updated from my CO. "Visa pending final assessment. On track for approval in November. " We are keeping our fingers crossed .


----------



## Heats

emkas said:


> Just get an updated from my CO. "Visa pending final assessment. On track for approval in November. " We are keeping our fingers crossed .


Awesome news! Congrats, looks like you will be there by the end of the year and not have to worry about extra visas, one way tickets and short flights to NZ.


----------



## MezzaUSA

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, I've been super-delinquent on updating this timeline. So what I've decided to do is just add people who are waiting and the date they applied, and then note when they are granted, rather than keeping track week-to-week of how long it's taking for each one.
> 
> We've had some folks on the list forever who I don't *think* have ever come back and said if they were granted, and I suspect most of them have been, so I've contacted them all via private message to see if anyone would respond (and dplunkd has already - thanks! ) so I can get them off the waiting list.
> 
> I'm going to comb this thread and the other DC one and look for anyone else who might be waiting, but please comment here again if you'd like to be on the list (that way we'll make sure I get you on it!) and give the date you applied, which visa you applied for (309 or 300) and if you know who it is, your CO's initials. *Also, please note if you applied via paper or online as well. *
> 
> Thanks so much - hoping we can start getting a decent timeline going again so other DC folks will know what to expect!


Hello! We submitted our 309 offshore to DC on March 9, 2014 via online application. Got assigned a CO assigned on August 13 (ML). We only found out we got the CO because she was requesting more information. However, we haven't heard anything back from her even though we've reached out via email. My partner just went back to Australia last week and we're doing long distance until this visa is granted. Starting to go stir crazy considering I have a house, job, and man waiting for me across the ocean. Considering going over on an EMT early November if we don't hear anything by then.

How have you all been contacting the CO's? My CO directed me to contact her through a web submission page which seems ridiculous. I get a reply from a completely different person.


----------



## kyliekinz

I found out about ours when she emailed me for more info. I replied and she contacted me a few days later. Now they are just waiting on us to get in what we need.


----------



## MezzaUSA

MezzaUSA said:


> Hello! We submitted our 309 offshore to DC on March 9, 2014 via online application. Got assigned a CO assigned on August 13 (ML). We only found out we got the CO because she was requesting more information. However, we haven't heard anything back from her even though we've reached out via email. My partner just went back to Australia last week and we're doing long distance until this visa is granted. Starting to go stir crazy considering I have a house, job, and man waiting for me across the ocean. Considering going over on an EMT early November if we don't hear anything by then.
> 
> How have you all been contacting the CO's? My CO directed me to contact her through a web submission page which seems ridiculous. I get a reply from a completely different person.


After finding out the wait times have increased to 12-15 months, we decided to email our CO to see if we could get a more realistic timeline for our specific application. I also provided a little bit of an update to our situation. She replied back within minutes and said we are on track for finalization by November 2014!!! Which would put our wait time at 9 months. She said "pending final assessment" so here's hoping we get approved! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mellie

The FBI website says this now;

On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 12 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery. ​Though they processed our credit card today, so I doubt it's going to take that long.. or maybe I'm just hoping.


----------



## ani89

We only applied a month ago, and have only received 'acknowledgement of application'. This seems pretty normal, I shouldn't expect to hear anything else or be assigned a CO till roughly 3 months in?

Seeing as the wait times have been extended...would people recommend doing the medical and FBI clearance now or waiting till we hear from a CO? 

And is it normal for the sponsors application to show as 'submitted' and the applicant's to show as 'in progress' online?... even though we submitted both..

Good luck to everyone! I'm one of, if not the most recent, to apply and I'm really looking forward to watching everyone be granted their happy news while we await ours!


----------



## Charisma

Could you add me to the timeline thingie.

We submitted my PMV application through DC March 7th 2014 via paper.
I "think" our case worker may be RM.

Thanks,
Charisma~


----------



## Mellie

ani89 said:


> We only applied a month ago, and have only received 'acknowledgement of application'. This seems pretty normal, I shouldn't expect to hear anything else or be assigned a CO till roughly 3 months in?
> 
> Seeing as the wait times have been extended...would people recommend doing the medical and FBI clearance now or waiting till we hear from a CO?
> 
> And is it normal for the sponsors application to show as 'submitted' and the applicant's to show as 'in progress' online?... even though we submitted both..
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I'm one of, if not the most recent, to apply and I'm really looking forward to watching everyone be granted their happy news while we await ours!


I would wait for a while before getting medical and FBI simply because they do expire and it would be frustrating to have to get them done again. 
Maybe keep your eye on this tread and when people closer to your application date get assigned their CO do your checks then?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Any news guys?


----------



## cec2725

Hi,

I am fairly new to this forum so please let me know if I need to post this somewhere else. I still don't understand how the visa process works.

My situation: I am French, married for almost 5 years with my Australian husband. We have 2 kids and we live in the US.

We are planning on moving next year to Australia. So, I applied on October 2 for a partner visa (309) online. 
I submitted first my application, I paid (ouch, so much money!) then my husband submitted his. We uploaded all the requested documentation (or so we hope) except for the health check and police check. His application has the status "submitted" whereas mine has the status "in progress". Is this normal?
I immediately got an automated email "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received". 
What is now the next step? From what I read, someone will contact us in about 3 months, is that correct?

Thanks for helping me figuring out how the visa process work! I hope we did everything right, I am so worried we didn't do it the right way! 

Thanks for your help

Cecile


----------



## Mellie

cec2725 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am fairly new to this forum so please let me know if I need to post this somewhere else. I still don't understand how the visa process works.
> 
> My situation: I am French, married for almost 5 years with my Australian husband. We have 2 kids and we live in the US.
> 
> We are planning on moving next year to Australia. So, I applied on October 2 for a partner visa (309) online.
> I submitted first my application, I paid (ouch, so much money!) then my husband submitted his. We uploaded all the requested documentation (or so we hope) except for the health check and police check. His application has the status "submitted" whereas mine has the status "in progress". Is this normal?
> I immediately got an automated email "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received".
> What is now the next step? From what I read, someone will contact us in about 3 months, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks for helping me figuring out how the visa process work! I hope we did everything right, I am so worried we didn't do it the right way!
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Cecile


It's normal for the immi website to say "submitted" for your partner/sponsor but have the recipient of the visa have "in progress". 
We got an email a couple of weeks after applying, but it's just a standard email that they send to everyone, basically letting you know that if you have further questions you can email them directly. 
My husband didn't get his personalised email until about 5 months after application. That email asked for the things that we didn't have uploaded yet, such as police checks. The timeline for this is constantly changing though, unfortunately it seems to be taking longer. 
I hope this helps


----------



## WendyB

Yeehaw!! The clock starts ticking! Just submitted and paid for my application. Now begins the mad rush to upload supporting documents.


----------



## cec2725

WendyB said:


> Yeehaw!! The clock starts ticking! Just submitted and paid for my application. Now begins the mad rush to upload supporting documents.


Great Wendy. I just submitted and paid for mine too. I already uploaded all my documents. Just be aware that there is a limitation on the number of files you can upload. I didn't know and wanted to upload a couple of more things but couldn't. I had known, I would just have combined some of them (like put all the utility bills in one pdf for example, instead I uploaded them one by one). I don't know what the limit is but I had uploaded a bit over 60 documents when I got the error message.
Good luck!


----------



## WendyB

cec2725 said:


> Great Wendy. I just submitted and paid for mine too. I already uploaded all my documents. Just be aware that there is a limitation on the number of files you can upload. I didn't know and wanted to upload a couple of more things but couldn't. I had known, I would just have combined some of them (like put all the utility bills in one pdf for example, instead I uploaded them one by one). I don't know what the limit is but I had uploaded a bit over 60 documents when I got the error message.
> Good luck!


Thanks cec! Yup, I've been lurking and reading and researching for months now. I'm going to try and combine files as much as possible so that they are just under the 5mb limit. Someone else also had a fantastic idea to put together a document that is a master to all the singular documents. I'm going to do this too. Anything to make it easier for the CO's. After all we are dependent upon them to be able to get thru our applications and the easier we make it for them the better it is for us! 
Good luck to you too!


----------



## carobear

Hello everyone,

My partner visa was granted! I received the permanent (100) visa right away as my partner and I have been together for more than 3 years. We are going out to celebrate tonight with a nice bottle of Australian red we've been saving for the occasion 

Here is how it all went down..

March 25th, 2014- Submitted Application Online
2 months later- Received the stock standard email checklist requesting medicals, police checks which I then submitted one week later 
5 months later- Received an email from my case officer saying a decision would likely be made sometime in Oct/ Nov
Visa 100 Granted 6 months after applying

My case officer was very helpful and professional which I am so grateful for. Thanks so much to everyone on this forum for all of your help and support. I definitely could not have done it without you!


----------



## Heats

carobear said:


> Hello everyone, My partner visa was granted! I received the permanent (100) visa right away as my partner and I have been together for more than 3 years. We are going out to celebrate tonight with a nice bottle of Australian red we've been saving for the occasion  Here is how it all went down.. March 25th, 2014- Submitted Application Online 2 months later- Received the stock standard email checklist requesting medicals, police checks which I then submitted one week later 5 months later- Received an email from my case officer saying a decision would likely be made sometime in Oct/ Nov Visa 100 Granted 6 months after applying My case officer was very helpful and professional which I am so grateful for. Thanks so much to everyone on this forum for all of your help and support. I definitely could not have done it without you!


Awesome! Congrats!! Was thinking about you today thought it might come soon..


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Omg carobear congratulations that is awesome news


----------



## H.Protagonist

carobear said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My partner visa was granted! I received the permanent (100) visa right away as my partner and I have been together for more than 3 years. We are going out to celebrate tonight with a nice bottle of Australian red we've been saving for the occasion
> 
> Here is how it all went down..
> 
> March 25th, 2014- Submitted Application Online
> 2 months later- Received the stock standard email checklist requesting medicals, police checks which I then submitted one week later
> 5 months later- Received an email from my case officer saying a decision would likely be made sometime in Oct/ Nov
> Visa 100 Granted 6 months after applying
> 
> My case officer was very helpful and professional which I am so grateful for. Thanks so much to everyone on this forum for all of your help and support. I definitely could not have done it without you!


Congratulations, carobear! Very happy for you. 6 months is amazing and right to the 100 is great! Who was your CO?

My application mirrors yours for the most part (got the same stock email 2 months later) except it was submitted April 21, 2014 and... still no word from a case officer yet.  Going by your and emkas' timelines you both got C.O.s ~5 months after submitting, so I was hoping mine would be the same, but nada thus far. Maybe I'll get a surprise (with audible fanfare) grant in early November myself?


----------



## IndyMama

Congrats Carobear! I love hearing news of people getting their grants it renews my faith that the waiting really will end! 
I haven't heard anything other than the immi acknowledgment letter, but am nearly at the 2 month mark so maybe something else soon 

Best of luck to you, Carobear!


----------



## emkas

H.Protagonist said:


> Congratulations, carobear! Very happy for you. 6 months is amazing and right to the 100 is great! Who was your CO?
> 
> My application mirrors yours for the most part (got the same stock email 2 months later) except it was submitted April 21, 2014 and... still no word from a case officer yet.  Going by your and emkas' timelines you both got C.O.s ~5 months after submitting, so I was hoping mine would be the same, but nada thus far. Maybe I'll get a surprise (with audible fanfare) grant in early November myself?


Congrats! I hope we are not to far behind you.


----------



## bigapplekanga

Just an update: Today I received the generic checklist email that stated my file would be allocated for assessment soon. On Sept 19th I received a reply to an email I had sent stating a case officer was already assigned. Not sure which is right, but at least some movement.


----------



## sharyny

my husband recieved an email today saying that his application would soon be allocated for assessment also, so he has to make sure that everything is up to date and uploaded for assessment.... we've been sitting here for 3 months so ... soon would mean another month LOL .... and also they said processing times is 12-15 months ....


----------



## Heats

Hope I was not forgotten or overlooked.. I sent in my app fully complete a month + before y'all... I got a generic checklist 3 weeks after I applied but nothing in months... I sent them a note about going out of the county next month (even though I was told I didn't have to do that) but used it as a reason to ask my questions... That was Monday afternoon so hope to hear something of substance soon... Will let y'all know...


----------



## bigapplekanga

I have a question regarding police checks. If the sponsor (citizen) has been out of Australia, living in USA for 15 years, would they be required to submit an AFP report? I remember reading somewhere that if you haven't been in Australia for 10 years you didn't need AFP check, only police checks from the country you are in. Then I read today if you lived in Australia over the age of 16 you need the AFP check. Can anyone clarify? This question only relates to sponsor, not the applicant. Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sponsors only need police checks if a minor child is also included in the application.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Just want to let everyone know that my partner and I also recieved an email today from immigration stating that our visa will be assessed soon. This is such good news, looks like they are getting a move on everything  I am so happy this is another step forward!


----------



## sharyny

fingers crossed for us all!!! that by christmas (being positive) the wait may be over ....


----------



## bigapplekanga

CollegeGirl said:


> Sponsors only need police checks if a minor child is also included in the application.


Thanks CollegeGirl!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ahh such good news I am hoping by January/February ours is approved that would be great  It'll have been 12 weeks next week since my partner sent off his FBI check but they said he should have it back next week..


----------



## H.Protagonist

emkas said:


> Congrats! I hope we are not to far behind you.


? No congrats are in order, emkas. As I said, I haven't heard anything yet. 

Hopefully you, me, and Heats will hear something soon.



Heats said:


> Hope I was not forgotten or overlooked.. I sent in my app fully complete a month + before y'all... I got a generic checklist 3 weeks after I applied but nothing in months... I sent them a note about going out of the county next month (even though I was told I didn't have to do that) but used it as a reason to ask my questions... That was Monday afternoon so hope to hear something of substance soon... Will let y'all know...


Still a few a head of you, so wouldn't worry. I think that if people who have submitted after us start getting grants we'll have real cause for concern. Too early to tell yet since many got notice from C.O.s because they needed more info, etc. Do update if you hear anything. I'm watching your and emkas' progress very carefully because we're so close in application time.


----------



## emkas

H.Protagonist said:


> ? No congrats are in order, emkas. As I said, I haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Hopefully you, me, and Heats will hear something soon.
> 
> Still a few a head of you, so wouldn't worry. I think that if people who have submitted after us start getting grants we'll have real cause for concern. Too early to tell yet since many got notice from C.O.s because they needed more info, etc. Do update if you hear anything. I'm watching your and emkas' progress very carefully because we're so close in application time.


Protagonist....Sorry brother. I think I quoted a wrong post earlier. No news on my end. Im hoping for late October early November. Will keep you and Heats posted.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I am hoping it continues the way it is and everyone gets approved around the 6-8 month mark


----------



## sharyny

im hoping by christmas!!!!!!!  fingers crossed for everyone!! keep the positive vibes!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I would love to be approved by January that would be amazing! My boyfriend is having to extend his lease for an extra 3 months so he will now have to be out by february so we are hoping it to be approved before than so we can make moves! I hope that everyone who applied before May gets approved soon!! Good luck people


----------



## carobear

H.Protagonist said:


> Congratulations, carobear! Very happy for you. 6 months is amazing and right to the 100 is great! Who was your CO? My application mirrors yours for the most part (got the same stock email 2 months later) except it was submitted April 21, 2014 and... still no word from a case officer yet.  Going by your and emkas' timelines you both got C.O.s ~5 months after submitting, so I was hoping mine would be the same, but nada thus far. Maybe I'll get a surprise (with audible fanfare) grant in early November myself?


Sorry H.Protagonist I only just saw that you asked who my CO was! Their initials were MW.

I think I was just lucky that MW let me know that a decision was going to be made in the next month or two. Otherwise I never would've heard from anyone at all.

Good luck to you! Fingers crossed for a grant for you soon!


----------



## jnix

My police checks expire June 2015. If I file now and submit these, will I have an opportunity to submit updated ones if I'm still processing around say March?

Or do I have to wait for the CO to ask for them directly first (potentially delaying things)?

What if I am not asked, but want to submit them solely to extend the period of time I have to enter Australia once granted?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

jnix when did you apply for your visa? I think that you can update them thats entirely up to you


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Has anyone heard anything from their CO's yet? Ahh such a long waiting game, my partner and I are going to probably call up next month to see how our application is going and if they need anything else.


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from their CO's yet? Ahh such a long waiting game, my partner and I are going to probably call up next month to see how our application is going and if they need anything else.


I called yesterday ( almost 5 months) to see if they got my email about my cruise next month.. They told me that I can upload info like that and don't need to email.... I asked about my application and wait time... She gave me the scripted 12-15 months , if the CO needs to get anything from me or has any news for me , the CO will email me answer....

So no news here... Even though I tried...


----------



## Mellie

We haven't heard anything recently either, though we're still waiting on the FBI check to come back, and that will be everything. 
I'm getting worried about our timeline because it's looking like my hubby will have to come back to the USA in the new year without me, since we plan to fly to Australia for Christmas when my American visa is up.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

When did you apply Mellie? Ugh its so annoying I wish they could give us a proper timeline instead of just saying 12-15 months!


----------



## Mellie

AUSUSA8892 said:


> When did you apply Mellie? Ugh its so annoying I wish they could give us a proper timeline instead of just saying 12-15 months!


We applied on Anzac Day... so there's people around our application date gettin approved, but there's no way that it's going to be us if we don't get the FBI check back.


----------



## IndyMama

Heats, did they tell you what form to use to tell the about things like your cruise? I don't have a CO yet (am patiently waiting until the 3 month mark to enquire), but I am planning to visit Oz at Christmas then again March if my PMV is not approved by then (that's the 7 month mark, so unlikely will be approved - plans were made based on the 5 month low risk timeline from DIBP website, stupid me apparently). I'll need to tell them about my trips, provided I can get a visitor visa.


----------



## Heats

IndyMama said:


> Heats, did they tell you what form to use to tell the about things like your cruise? I don't have a CO yet (am patiently waiting until the 3 month mark to enquire), but I am planning to visit Oz at Christmas then again March if my PMV is not approved by then (that's the 7 month mark, so unlikely will be approved - plans were made based on the 5 month low risk timeline from DIBP website, stupid me apparently). I'll need to tell them about my trips, provided I can get a visitor visa.


here is what he said.

"Thank you for the travel information. For future reference, you may provide this information by simply attaching a cover letter explaining your travel plans to your application in your ImmiAccount.

In addition, the current average processing time for partner visas is 12 - 15 months. Your application is currently under assessment; the Department will communicate with you regarding your application on an as-needed basis.

We hope this information has been of assistance."

not a lot of info there...


----------



## IndyMama

Thanks Heats. I wonder on what they base their "average" processing time, since based on the approvals we see on this forum, it's significantly less. It would probably be more correct for them to say the 'projected' processing time, since average implies it is based on historical data.


----------



## Heats

IndyMama said:


> Thanks Heats. I wonder on what they base their "average" processing time, since based on the approvals we see on this forum, it's significantly less. It would probably be more correct for them to say the 'projected' processing time, since average implies it is based on historical data.


may be a global average... I have seen some from the HR places people claiming to wait almost 2 years.. I thought I read it was against the law for them to cap and queue the partner visa but I guess that changed... they (the government) make the laws I guess they can change it.


----------



## IndyMama

I honestly don't think the average is based on anything other than them covering their butts in case it does take that long. Sure is a killer though, the way the uncertainty ups the already massive stress of trying to plan an international move. I also have to wonder if they are trying to stem the flow of immigrants, given the downward trajectory of the economy.


----------



## Charisma

Got the email today that my PMV Visa was granted!
I totally did the bounce up and down I'm sooooo excited happy dance . 

Can't believe the wait is finally over, it definitely felt like forever.
Now to look at travel plans.
I'm totally through the roof with the happy now.

I must say that when I had read that the processing times had increased to 12-15 months it had me rather worried that it would take longer than it actually ended up being in the end.

I hope everyone that's still waiting gets theirs sooner rather than later.

♥


----------



## sharyny

huge congrats!!!!!!


----------



## bigapplekanga

Congrats Charisma, that is fantastic news!


----------



## Charisma

Thankies! 

On phone with my fiance now.
We're both really excited.

♥


----------



## IndyMama

Charisma that's fantastic news!! Congratulations, sooooo happy for you!
When did you apply? I didn't see you on the list on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both Charisma and thanks for sharing with us all.


----------



## MezzaUSA

Charisma said:


> Got the email today that my PMV Visa was granted!
> I totally did the bounce up and down I'm sooooo excited happy dance .
> 
> Can't believe the wait is finally over, it definitely felt like forever.
> Now to look at travel plans.
> I'm totally through the roof with the happy now.
> 
> I must say that when I had read that the processing times had increased to 12-15 months it had me rather worried that it would take longer than it actually ended up being in the end.
> 
> I hope everyone that's still waiting gets theirs sooner rather than later.
> 
> ♥


Hey Charisma! Congratulations! So exciting!

Who was your CO? We submitted my application on March 9th and our CO, ML, said I am set for finalization "by November 2014" which I am hoping means sometime in October.

Happy happy days!


----------



## JerseytoOz

I called the embassy today for a status on my May 2014 PMV application. The gentleman said that he "thought" a CO had been assigned, but wasn't sure. Then he stated that the current processing time is 12-15 months, which has thrown us into a tailspin. When we submitted the application, they said 5-9 months. We don't understand how over a 5 month period, the processing time has grown by 7 months!! I'm very happy to see some being approved (congratulations, Charisma!), so I'm hoping that the 2nd Quarter 2014 applications will be done this year. Does anyone know if the 12-15 month guideline applies only to applications lodged now, or does it apply to all applications currently in queue?


----------



## BobbyCrisp

JerseytoOz said:


> I called the embassy today for a status on my May 2014 PMV application. The gentleman said that he "thought" a CO had been assigned, but wasn't sure. Then he stated that the current processing time is 12-15 months, which has thrown us into a tailspin. When we submitted the application, they said 5-9 months. We don't understand how over a 5 month period, the processing time has grown by 7 months!! I'm very happy to see some being approved (congratulations, Charisma!), so I'm hoping that the 2nd Quarter 2014 applications will be done this year. Does anyone know if the 12-15 month guideline applies only to applications lodged now, or does it apply to all applications currently in queue?


12-15 months is very worrying. Surely that is just them covering themselves...and actually approvals are faster


----------



## BobbyCrisp

Charisma said:


> Got the email today that my PMV Visa was granted!
> I totally did the bounce up and down I'm sooooo excited happy dance .
> 
> Can't believe the wait is finally over, it definitely felt like forever.
> Now to look at travel plans.
> I'm totally through the roof with the happy now.
> 
> I must say that when I had read that the processing times had increased to 12-15 months it had me rather worried that it would take longer than it actually ended up being in the end.
> 
> I hope everyone that's still waiting gets theirs sooner rather than later.
> 
> ♥


Congratulations


----------



## sharyny

i think its just a worst case scenario .. people not having all their paperwork in order and such and that can cause delays - all we can do is keep everything crossed and hope that we're approved soon!!!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Yay congratulations Charisma! Such great news, hopefully everyone who applied before June of this year see's grants very soon


----------



## Charisma

IndyMama - We went the paper route and March 7th was the date of lodgement for my application.
I've posted here and there on the forums but not much. 

MezzaUSA - RM was my CO. She was very nice, and her email totally took me by surprise yesterday. She had emailed me the day before regarding an enquiry I had made, and told me I would be hearing from her very soon regarding my Visa being finalized. I was thinking I would hear from her again in a week or two. I received the grant the next day (yesterday). 
She definitely wasn't kidding when she said "very soon". 

Thankies again all~
♥


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Still waiting on our police check and it was at the end of July that we sent it off!! Anyone who has just applied for a visa I would get the national police check asap cause it takes months


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Still waiting on our police check and it was at the end of July that we sent it off!! Anyone who has just applied for a visa I would get the national police check asap cause it takes months


 What police check are you waiting on? We had the Texas state ones back in 4 days, Aus Nat police back to me in 12 and the FBI was 32days.. That was early July I sent for all of that. Have they also increased their times as well?


----------



## sharyny

My hubby did his FBI check and got it back within 6 weeks - as his sponsor i dont need one because our kids are aussie citizens and arent needing a visa.


----------



## Heats

I just went to the FBI page and looks like they are talking 12 weeks to get them done right now... When I did it it was 21 days and still took over a month.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

yeh we applied at the end of july so i think we just missed out on getting it done within a month cause the system closed down for 6 weeks or something like that so they are really far behind in everything!


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> yeh we applied at the end of july so i think we just missed out on getting it done within a month cause the system closed down for 6 weeks or something like that so they are really far behind in everything!


My hubby applied end July/beginning August I think and got it back around 4 weeks later. I hope you get it back soon.


----------



## kyliekinz

We applied in April. We also are just waiting for the FBI check but due to them upgrading their system will still be a while. I was hoping before Christmas but might not be. I received an email about a month ago from out CO requesting extra docs and have sent it all in. Have tried emailing her and calling to make sure she received them but no answer. Do they not get they are holding our life in their hands. All I need is. Yes we received it, shouldn't be long now. I'm assuming it will all go through as in the email she stated she believed the relationship was genuine but for legislative reasons needed a few extra things.


----------



## cec2725

Heats said:


> I just went to the FBI page and looks like they are talking 12 weeks to get them done right now... When I did it it was 21 days and still took over a month.


That explains why I still haven't received mine! I was starting to worry! I sent my form 7 weeks ago exactly and at the time it was written 6 weeks on their website. Our credit card was charged 3 or 4 weeks ago though...


----------



## cec2725

So, I applied online on October 2, 2014. I immediately received a "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" email. Nothing since. 
What is the next step? an email to let me know they got my application and they are assigning a CO?How will they contact me? Email, mail, phone? 

Thanks a lot, it is so confusing!


----------



## IndyMama

Hi cec725
I applied 17 August & haven't received anything other than the immediate "immi acknowledgment". I completed medicals on 11 Sept and the system shows that the doc uploaded the results and medicals are complete, but I only know because I looked. 
I uploaded my state and federal police clearances at the time of application (I got them done in March before the system slowdown and when I thought I'd be making my application a lot earlier than I ended up doing). I think it's just the waiting game for us now; they'll let us know if they need anything more!


----------



## cec2725

Thanks IndyMama. 
I see you are mentioning state and federal police clearances. I only requested the FBI check, what is the state one? Where do I get it? I am still waiting to receive my FBI check. 
Unfortunately, I won't be able to upload any more documents on my IMMI account as I have reach the maximum number of doc allowed. I didn't know about that limit. I'll have to wait until they assign me a CO to send them by email....


----------



## IndyMama

You need to provide a state police record for the state(s) you've lived in for the past 12 months. I googled Oregon state police in my case and found out how to get it.


----------



## cec2725

Thanks! I didn't know about that. I live in California. I hope it's easy to get! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't suggest waiting to receive notification a CO has been assigned.. they don't usually notify you just for that. The only contact you'll get between now and grant time is LIKELY to be only if they need something. I would send an email to the general address with any additional evidence you need to provide. I wouldn't necessarily wait to hear a CO has been assigned.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I am going to call immigration next month, 9 days until I see my partner, it will have been 16 weeks since I last saw him, I am soooooo excited


----------



## Mellie

cec2725 said:


> That explains why I still haven't received mine! I was starting to worry! I sent my form 7 weeks ago exactly and at the time it was written 6 weeks on their website. Our credit card was charged 3 or 4 weeks ago though...


It seems like we sent our FBI checks on the same day, that's all we're waiting on now, and we've had our CO ask for them. Waiting is so frustrating


----------



## MezzaUSA

*Finally got approved!*

The day finally arrived! I got my 309 DeFacto approval today!!!! I am counting down the minutes until my partner wakes up in Australia! I can't wait to tell him!!!!!

So excited to book my flight and get back to my house!


----------



## bigapplekanga

MezzaUSA said:


> The day finally arrived! I got my 309 DeFacto approval today!!!! I am counting down the minutes until my partner wakes up in Australia! I can't wait to tell him!!!!! So excited to book my flight and get back to my house!


Congrats Mezza!!


----------



## IndyMama

Oh hurray Mezza so happy for you!!! And so happy to see another approval in just over 6 months!!!!!! I can't wait for this purgatory to be over.


----------



## Heats

MezzaUSA said:


> The day finally arrived! I got my 309 DeFacto approval today!!!! I am counting down the minutes until my partner wakes up in Australia! I can't wait to tell him!!!!!
> 
> So excited to book my flight and get back to my house!


great news!! congrats! and thank you so much for the update... keeping hope alive with every approval.


----------



## cec2725

CollegeGirl said:


> I wouldn't suggest waiting to receive notification a CO has been assigned.. they don't usually notify you just for that. The only contact you'll get between now and grant time is LIKELY to be only if they need something. I would send an email to the general address with any additional evidence you need to provide. I wouldn't necessarily wait to hear a CO has been assigned.


Thanks College Girl. I thought the CO would contact me telling me he/she needs my police clereances and medicals. Where can I find this general email address?


----------



## sharyny

i'd wake him up ..... nothing like some good news!!!!!

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Mezza. You'll be together in Oz soon, in your own house. Best wishes for a safe flight... 



MezzaUSA said:


> The day finally arrived! I got my 309 DeFacto approval today!!!! I am counting down the minutes until my partner wakes up in Australia! I can't wait to tell him!!!!!
> 
> So excited to book my flight and get back to my house!


----------



## CollegeGirl

MezzaUSA said:


> The day finally arrived! I got my 309 DeFacto approval today!!!! I am counting down the minutes until my partner wakes up in Australia! I can't wait to tell him!!!!!
> 
> So excited to book my flight and get back to my house!


7 months! Yayyyy! Much faster than the 12-15 months they're quoting now. BIG CONGRATS! Enjoy your life in Aus. It's wonderful.


----------



## CollegeGirl

cec2725 said:


> Thanks College Girl. I thought the CO would contact me telling me he/she needs my police clereances and medicals. Where can I find this general email address?


[email protected]


----------



## MamaBear

I guess this is the place to park my bottom. I've been lurking around the forums a little for some time as my partner and I worked towards establishing ourselves to apply for a PMV. Today we have submitted all but his medicals and police checks online and it's such an achievement.

It's wonderful to see that there's hope we won't be waiting a further 12-15 months, I was almost in tears when I saw 12-15! The last time I had checked it seemed to be around 6-9 months.

I'll figure out how to get some stats in my timeline. I know that so many people view and take hope in seeing people get through the wait and smile on the other side.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi MamaBear... Welcome... You will both find support and info here along the way... Cheers


----------



## MamaBear

Cheers Dinkum 

You know I was just wondering as I reviewed our acknowledgement email. All communication appears to be from the department in ACT, and asks us to direct enquiries to their email not the washington office. Is it possible that online applications from offshore are processed both here in the ACT or in Washington or is the ACT point of contact just standard across all applications across the world??


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Any news guys?


----------



## Dinkum

It's just a guess, but I would think that the online application visa system is technically run from the ACT. I expect that case officers in Washington DC and other places around the world would now be accessing the central system from their desktops.



MamaBear said:


> Cheers Dinkum
> 
> You know I was just wondering as I reviewed our acknowledgement email. All communication appears to be from the department in ACT, and asks us to direct enquiries to their email not the washington office. Is it possible that online applications from offshore are processed both here in the ACT or in Washington or is the ACT point of contact just standard across all applications across the world??


----------



## IndyMama

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Any news guys?


Only to have the 12-15 month timeframe reiterated, and that a co has not been assigned.
No response to my email inquiry about best visitor visa for me to apply for given my proposed visits over the coming months.
TBH I've been having a terrible time with the unknown timeframe and the awful heartache of being away. I kinda wish that since they say it's going to take so long, that it would actually take that long, rather than seeing approvals come in at 7-9 months. It gives a sense of hope that is probably false.
Been thinking about you AUSUSA, and the fact that you get to be with your partner for a visit soon, if not already. My sweetie was here for two weeks, but left in Mid-October. Goodbyes have never been easy but this one was one of the hardest for us.
Anyway - all we can do is hang in there  
Take care, everyone


----------



## Heats

Today I got a note asking for some more info... I was asked for FBI, AFP and state background checks for my wife (sponsor). Our adopted son is on my application and I think that is why she is asking... but the frustrating thing is I thought of this back in July when I got my backgrounds done and called the embassy and was told that as he was Adopted to us both and is 100% our son and no one else that we don't need to get back ground checks for her... back then FBI was 21 days not 12 weeks!!! I just sent a note back to make sure but kind of getting tired of being told 1 thing to have it not be true. I will let yall know... by the way ML is my CO. I tried to call but they would not let me speak with her... they lady on the phone said the info I was given back in July should be correct and then told me to Email the CO to be sure..


----------



## MamaBear

IndyMama what visa are you looking at. My partner 'to be' was over here in July till beginning of September on an ETA visa which gives him a year where he can come in and out of the country for 90 days at a time. As we are planning on him hanging out until the visa is processed we are wondering if we should look at changing up his visa as well. Especially with the timeframe given for applications at the moment.

Heat that sounds like a slap in the face. I'm wondering if the recent issues over here with overseas adoptions and overlooked criminal histories has brought a crackdown leading to maximum investigations of all parties. Does your son live with you or your wife?


----------



## Heats

He is with both of us here in the US. Our son was adopted 2 years ago, and before that we fostered him. Being a foster parent requires way more than just a background check. We sent in all the docs but as the adoption was not in Aus they want to be sure.. I get that, just wish they told us when I asked back at the start of July.


----------



## MamaBear

Heats said:


> He is with both of us here in the US. Our son was adopted 2 years ago, and before that we fostered him. Being a foster parent requires way more than just a background check. We sent in all the docs but as the adoption was not in Aus they want to be sure.. I get that, just wish they told us when I asked back at the start of July.


I hear your frustration, I agree the whole process could do with a dose of streamlined clarity. I sure do hope that your original advice stands and you don't have to go through all the extra paperwork. On the positive though, it does mean that they are definitely paying attention to your case file and this potentially may be the final step in granting the visa.


----------



## Heats

That is how I look at it. And for the record ML has been quick to reply and very kind. She understands our frustration but also has a job to do.


----------



## IndyMama

MamaBear said:


> IndyMama what visa are you looking at. My partner 'to be' was over here in July till beginning of September on an ETA visa which gives him a year where he can come in and out of the country for 90 days at a time. As we are planning on him hanging out until the visa is processed we are wondering if we should look at changing up his visa as well. Especially with the timeframe given for applications at the moment.


Hey MamaBear-
Either the ETA or the 600. I'm unsure whether they will grant me either, based on a conversation I had with them on my last entry (my second 3 month stay on an ETA with only 3 weeks in between). They questioned my genuine visitor intent, basically, and also let me know that working remotely for my US based employer was not really OK. They told me that I would need a 457 or a partner visa next time I came over, but not in any official (written) statement. The migration agents I've spoken with thought it likely that I would be able to get a VV if I had a partner visa application filed.
When I emailed last Wednesday I explained that I had a PMV application filed and that I had three visits planned that were likely to occur before grant of the PMV, and outlined the dates and reasons for each of the visits. I asked which visitor visa would be the best one given my circumstances. I also asked whether a CO had been assigned to my case and whether I could talk to them directly about planned visits.

I called on Monday morning after reading about the ban on West African visas and those from "Ebola-affected" countries (the OP on a different thread provided a list of "ebola-affected" countries but the news article they cited was not explicit about which countries' visas were on hold. Turns out it's just the three west African countries and not the US or Spain, btw). Since I had DIBP on the phone I asked about a CO but since I had already sent the email I didn't ask about the VV.
So that's the full scoop!

I think I'll wait till the end of the week to see if they email back then go ahead and apply for the ETA online and see what happens.


----------



## Heats

Sending off for the wife's FBI background check today... is it really taking 12 weeks now to get these back?


----------



## IndyMama

Hi guys just wanted to let you know I got my ETA today and talked through my planned visits with DIBP (Americas service center) and it's all clear for me. My visits are less than three months long, so the ETA was the right choice.


----------



## MamaBear

Thanks Indy for both the reply and the update.

We have my fiancés medicals booked in the US next week (could have had them done here in Aus when he arrived for a little cheaper but he is keen to have it all done) and are in the process of the FBI checks. We are going the route of put it all in there so all they have to do is look and tick lol. If it takes as long as the washington website suggests then we may end up doing it all again I guess. I'll go for glass half full though and hope for 7-8 months 

Hope it doesn't take 12 weeks Heat!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

DChubbyAUwife - Partner Visa 309 - Submitted Jul 20, 2014; Online; No CO


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> I am going to call immigration next month, 9 days until I see my partner, it will have been 16 weeks since I last saw him, I am soooooo excited


I know how you feel..I am going to see my wife for xmas..fingers crossed we will both get an early xmas gift


----------



## JerseytoOz

My PMV subclass 300 was granted today!!! We lodged our paper application on May 3, 2014. It was complete except for medical, which was done immediately upon receipt of a HAP ID. I cleared Medicals on June 30. I had no additional contact from them, except for my "any progress?" phone calls every couple of months. After hearing that processing times were now 12-15 months, we wrote an email to DIBP asking for more specific information on my application. To my total surprise, my CO (first contact) wrote back to tell me it was on track to be finalised in November, and since I was in Sydney on my ETA, that I needed to make travel plans to leave Australia, and notify her of my plans. I left the country immediately!! Today, I received my emailed Grant Letter!! My CO was RM. She was very professional in her communications. 

I woke my fiancée at 2 AM in Sydney with the news. What a happy call, tears, laughing, new plans. 

I've already completed all my preparations here in the States, so I'm going back to Sydney this week!!


----------



## IndyMama

Congratulations JerseytoOz!!!! Thanks so much for keeping us updated. Safe travels back to your new home and best wishes to you and your partner as you begin your life in Australia together 'for real'!


----------



## JerseytoOz

Thank you! We are incredibly excited! So, it's off to Australia, planning a wedding, and starting the next partner visa application!


----------



## IndyMama

I'll be planning my wedding in Sydney before too much longer as well  I may be interested in sharing resources about venues and other details! Have fun with it!


----------



## IndyMama

IndyMama said:


> I'll be planning my wedding in Sydney before too much longer as well  I may be interested in sharing resources about venues and other details! Have fun with it!


Where by 'may be interested' I mean I'd like to ask you questions about your planning process/resources, since you'll be doing it first!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi JerseyToOz - thanks for sharing your wonderful news. It's good to hear of the professionalism of your CO. Safe travels back and best wishes for your upcoming wedding and a long and happy life together in Oz. 



JerseytoOz said:


> My PMV subclass 300 was granted today!!! We lodged our paper application on May 3, 2014. It was complete except for medical, which was done immediately upon receipt of a HAP ID. I cleared Medicals on June 30. I had no additional contact from them, except for my "any progress?" phone calls every couple of months. After hearing that processing times were now 12-15 months, we wrote an email to DIBP asking for more specific information on my application. To my total surprise, my CO (first contact) wrote back to tell me it was on track to be finalised in November, and since I was in Sydney on my ETA, that I needed to make travel plans to leave Australia, and notify her of my plans. I left the country immediately!! Today, I received my emailed Grant Letter!! My CO was RM. She was very professional in her communications.
> 
> I woke my fiancée at 2 AM in Sydney with the news. What a happy call, tears, laughing, new plans.
> 
> I've already completed all my preparations here in the States, so I'm going back to Sydney this week!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



JerseytoOz said:


> My PMV subclass 300 was granted today!!! We lodged our paper application on May 3, 2014. It was complete except for medical, which was done immediately upon receipt of a HAP ID. I cleared Medicals on June 30. I had no additional contact from them, except for my "any progress?" phone calls every couple of months. After hearing that processing times were now 12-15 months, we wrote an email to DIBP asking for more specific information on my application. To my total surprise, my CO (first contact) wrote back to tell me it was on track to be finalised in November, and since I was in Sydney on my ETA, that I needed to make travel plans to leave Australia, and notify her of my plans. I left the country immediately!! Today, I received my emailed Grant Letter!! My CO was RM. She was very professional in her communications.
> 
> I woke my fiancée at 2 AM in Sydney with the news. What a happy call, tears, laughing, new plans.
> 
> I've already completed all my preparations here in the States, so I'm going back to Sydney this week!!


*What a happy news!!! Many Congratulations to you and your partner 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life together in Australia 
Your post brought tears to my eyes 

Its great to hear that there are some case officers out there who are so dedicated and professional towards their job, knowing the fact that they are the ones who decide our future 

GOD bless you and wish you safe travels back to Australia  and a beautiful wedding, have a great time!! Being married is the best feeling 
Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us.
Have a great week! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## MamaBear

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

This brought tears to my eyes too&#8230;.. So very happy for you Jersey.

Long distance relationships are tough and I honestly don't know how people managed to do it for so long when you had to wait upon a letter and a photo, I think it's awful enough with Skype and text! But when you hear of others getting to the final stage it brings joy to the heart and I think we each take a little of the celebration cheer back to our partners knowing one day it will hopefully be us. So thanks for sharing  and good luck with the wedding plans and your happily ever after.



JerseytoOz said:


> My PMV subclass 300 was granted today!!! We lodged our paper application on May 3, 2014. It was complete except for medical, which was done immediately upon receipt of a HAP ID. I cleared Medicals on June 30. I had no additional contact from them, except for my "any progress?" phone calls every couple of months. After hearing that processing times were now 12-15 months, we wrote an email to DIBP asking for more specific information on my application. To my total surprise, my CO (first contact) wrote back to tell me it was on track to be finalised in November, and since I was in Sydney on my ETA, that I needed to make travel plans to leave Australia, and notify her of my plans. I left the country immediately!! Today, I received my emailed Grant Letter!! My CO was RM. She was very professional in her communications.
> 
> I woke my fiancée at 2 AM in Sydney with the news. What a happy call, tears, laughing, new plans.
> 
> I've already completed all my preparations here in the States, so I'm going back to Sydney this week!!


----------



## sharyny

huges congrats jersey!!!!!


----------



## emkas

309 and 100 approved today. Very excited! Took almost exactly 7 months. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

emkas said:


> 309 and 100 approved today. Very excited! Took almost exactly 7 months. Good luck everyone!


Yeay! Congratulations Emkas! Good to know it wasn't a 15 month wait for you. Maybe there is hope...

Welcome home to Australia : )


----------



## JerseytoOz

Congratulations! What beautiful news, and now you can have your first Thanksgiving in Australia!


----------



## aussiesteve

JerseytoOz said:


> Congratulations! What beautiful news, and now you can have your first Thanksgiving in Australia!


Congratulations on your visa, though you may be disappointed to know there is no Thanksgiving in Australia, however it is celebrated by the U.S. expat community so with a bit of luck you might be able to get an invite to one of their functions.


----------



## Heats

aussiesteve said:


> Congratulations on your visa, though you may be disappointed to know there is no Thanksgiving in Australia, however it is celebrated by the U.S. expat community so with a bit of luck you might be able to get an invite to one of their functions.


Lol! Sorry I found that funny. Congrats on the visa. I know a lot of my American friends and fam don't get the thanksgiving thing... Nor understand that it's summer in Dec.


----------



## syd

Congrats!!

I'm so happy reading these grants in way less time than publicized! I hope this trend continues into 2015 as I plan to lodge PMV application in January.


----------



## sharyny

Well hubby leaves for new zealand end of month for a few days as per ETA requirements .... we're still waiting for our approval .... hope it comes soon!!!


----------



## JerseytoOz

I would love to get an invite to a function! And with a bit of luck, someone might get invited to my Thanksgiving dinner at my home. I told my fiancé that we will always celebrate July 4th (not 4 July), and we will always celebrate Thanksgiving!! 

Some things are just too precious to give up.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



emkas said:


> 309 and 100 approved today. Very excited! Took almost exactly 7 months. Good luck everyone!


*Many congratulations emkas!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us 
Wish you safe and fun flight to Australia 

Hope you enjoy welcoming Santa in his board shorts on a surfing board..haha! 
Welcome to the land down under 
Have a great week!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## MamaBear

Woo Hoo!!

Another one down! Congrats emkas 

Very best wishes with your future together.



emkas said:


> 309 and 100 approved today. Very excited! Took almost exactly 7 months. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Emkas... thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Seven months is quicker than most, so you can relax and begin your life together in sunny Oz. Welcome....


----------



## IndyMama

JerseytoOz said:


> I would love to get an invite to a function! And with a bit of luck, someone might get invited to my Thanksgiving dinner at my home. I told my fiancé that we will always celebrate July 4th (not 4 July), and we will always celebrate Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Some things are just too precious to give up.


I LOVED preparing a full American style Thanksgiving dinner for my Australian friends and family  and so did they!


----------



## IndyMama

IndyMama said:


> Hi guys just wanted to let you know I got my ETA today and talked through my planned visits with DIBP (Americas service center) and it's all clear for me. My visits are less than three months long, so the ETA was the right choice.


So, DIBP finally responded to my email enquiry, after I'd applied for and been granted the ETA (yes, I was impatient, my partner and I wanted to make plans for Christmas!).
They asked me to upload a cover letter explaining my travel plans -- but of course there's no obvious evidence category for such a cover letter.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mish

IndyMama said:


> So, DIBP finally responded to my email enquiry, after I'd applied for and been granted the ETA (yes, I was impatient, my partner and I wanted to make plans for Christmas!).
> They asked me to upload a cover letter explaining my travel plans -- but of course there's no obvious evidence category for such a cover letter.
> Any suggestions?


Just put it where best fits, that is what I did for things that didn't fit a category. From memory there was a category about additional information or something like that?

Congats on the ETA.


----------



## IndyMama

Mish said:


> Just put it where best fits, that is what I did for things that didn't fit a category. From memory there was a category about additional information or something like that?
> 
> Congats on the ETA.


Thanks Mish, I know I am lucky that an ETA was an easy thing for me to get.

I opted to upload my cover letter under "Travel Document" -- I know it's not what they're looking for in that category but there was no "additional information" category. I swear they've updated the categories since last time I uploaded something.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats on the ETA, IndyMama.  Hopefully you'll get lucky and yours will go the way mine will - they granted my PMV like the business day before I was due to fly out on the ETA.  I had sent my CO a nice little reminder the week before about my upcoming travel. Didn't ask for an update or visa status... they just granted it.  Probably to get me out of their hair.


----------



## kyliekinz

Congratulations everyone. We just got denied due to the fact I prefer to be a financially independent woman. Is it true we can't now apply for any other visa for 32 months? We are completely devastated and in shock. I am still yet to tell our children. I think I will ring immi and let them be the ones to tell them.


----------



## Heats

kyliekinz said:


> Congratulations everyone. We just got denied due to the fact I prefer to be a financially independent woman. Is it true we can't now apply for any other visa for 32 months? We are completely devastated and in shock. I am still yet to tell our children. I think I will ring immi and let them be the ones to tell them.


I am sorry to hear that. I know its hard for us to understand not knowing all the details, but did they give you a chance to further prove your relationship or just decline it based on the fact you have separate money?

Also , I had you on my list to watch for FBI checks... did you ever get it? and if so how long did it take to get back? I thought I was good but as we have an adopted son they wanted one from my wife as well so we sent off the prints last week.... and now wait for them...

Again, I am sorry to hear this, I think there is an appeal process but have not had to look into it.


----------



## IndyMama

kyliekinz said:


> Congratulations everyone. We just got denied due to the fact I prefer to be a financially independent woman. Is it true we can't now apply for any other visa for 32 months? We are completely devastated and in shock. I am still yet to tell our children. I think I will ring immi and let them be the ones to tell them.


Kyliekinz I'm devastated for you!
Are you going to appeal to the MRT?
I presume you didn't have joint finances, so they denied based on lack of evidence?
You were a 309 applicant, right?

This is scary  I haven't seen any rejections from the US yet


----------



## kyliekinz

No, fbi check still hasn't come back. And the appeal cost another $1600. We are low income earners and trying to find more money to make this work is virtually impossible. I'm completely at a loss. 
Yes we were told to give the more proof on our financial status. We gave them extra stuff like a superannuation saying his entitled to 100%, our wills, utility bills with his name on it at the Australian address, a letter from the bank stating he can not open an account or become a member until he is a resident, bank statement, Western union transfers. But no joint account. No showing he pays my bills. And why should he. We are running two households. He pays over there and k here and we help each other out when necessary. Receipts but because they receipts don't actually specify his name they won't take it into account.


----------



## syd

kyliekinz said:


> No, fbi check still hasn't come back. And the appeal cost another $1600. We are low income earners and trying to find more money to make this work is virtually impossible. I'm completely at a loss.
> Yes we were told to give the more proof on our financial status. We gave them extra stuff like a superannuation saying his entitled to 100%, our wills, utility bills with his name on it at the Australian address, a letter from the bank stating he can not open an account or become a member until he is a resident, bank statement, Western union transfers. But no joint account. No showing he pays my bills. And why should he. We are running two households. He pays over there and k here and we help each other out when necessary. Receipts but because they receipts don't actually specify his name they won't take it into account.


I'm so sorry to hear this!

Re bank not allowing him to open an account due to resident overseas, I was able to open a joint account with my SO on my first visit to Australia. You might want to look at finding another bank. I can PM you the bank that allowed this.


----------



## kyliekinz

The problem is that he is not in Australia and being of low income we can not afford the constant travel back and forth


----------



## kyliekinz

It really doesn't matter now. It's been refused and there is no way we can come up with $1600 to appeal it in the timeframe we have been given. What I really want to know is it really a 32 month ban on applying for other visas now this has been refused. When my husband rang and enquired they told him this but I can't find that info anywhere. If so, they have successful manage to break all of our hearts. It's too much to ask of my children to have such instability in their lives for another 3 years.


----------



## Mish

kyliekinz said:


> Congratulations everyone. We just got denied due to the fact I prefer to be a financially independent woman. Is it true we can't now apply for any other visa for 32 months? We are completely devastated and in shock. I am still yet to tell our children. I think I will ring immi and let them be the ones to tell them.


OMG that sad . Never seen a rejection from the US.

You can apply again immediately but unless you had additional evidence you will probably see the same fate. The best bet would be MRT and it is also cheaper than a new visa application.

Was it de facto or spouse? The children your together or individually? How long did they take to give you the decision?

Again I am sooooo sorry.


----------



## syd

kyliekinz said:


> The problem is that he is not in Australia and being of low income we can not afford the constant travel back and forth


How about starting a joint account in your country or wherever he is? I know you must be in shock but think of how you could rectify the problem so when you reapply or go to MRT you can strengthen your application.

Couldn't you borrow the money - from several friends, family, bank ? I don't know but I just feel so sad for you. ((hugs))


----------



## kyliekinz

It really doesn't matter now. It's been refused and there is no way we can come up with $1600 to appeal it in the timeframe we have been given. What I really want to know is it really a 32 month ban on applying for other visas now this has been refused. When my husband rang and enquired they told him this but I can't find that info anywhere. If so, they have successful manage to break all of our hearts. It's too much to ask of my children to have such instability in their lives for another 3 years.


----------



## Mish

No there is no time limit to when you can apply again. You can apply tomorrow if you want but you need to have additional evidence to address their concerns or you will probably get the same result.


----------



## kyliekinz

Mish said:


> OMG that sad . Never seen a rejection from the US. You can apply again immediately but unless you had additional evidence you will probably see the same fate. The best bet would be MRT and it is also cheaper than a new visa application. Was it de facto or spouse? The children your together or individually? How long did they take to give you the decision? Again I am sooooo sorry.


What is a MRT?
Was a defacto 
They are mine biologically but love him like their dad and even wrote statements to immigration as they both believed they had a right to be heard as it is in regards to their family. 
We applied in April. Asked do more info in sept and was given a month it due to fbi checks taking 12 weeks have not been given that yet. 
Do you think registering the relationship would help an appeal?


----------



## kyliekinz

syd said:


> How about starting a joint account in your country or wherever he is? I know you must be in shock but think of how you could rectify the problem so when you reapply or go to MRT you can strengthen your application. Couldn't you borrow the money - from several friends, family, bank ? I don't know but I just feel so sad for you. ((hugs))


Bank won't lend me money due to low income. 
I grew up in an abusive household so they are not willing to help. And I can't borrow from friends as I don't know when I could pay it back. I have thought through all those options. 
Maybe I should just accept defeat.


----------



## Mish

kyliekinz said:


> What is a MRT?
> Was a defacto
> They are mine biologically but love him like their dad and even wrote statements to immigration as they both believed they had a right to be heard as it is in regards to their family.
> We applied in April. Asked do more info in sept and was given a month it due to fbi checks taking 12 weeks have not been given that yet.
> Do you think registering the relationship would help an appeal?


My suggestion was going to be get the kids to write statements.

Was the rejection based on not meeting the 12 months?

MRT is where you object to.

I would ask Mark if registering now would help at MRT or if it won't because had to be done before the decision. This one I am just not 100% sure on.

Do you have plans to get married?


----------



## Maggie-May24

As I understand it, it's much more difficult for de facto applications where you live in two separate countries. If you have plans to marry (or at least aren't opposed to it), a PMV application may be better since the evidence requirements are much more flexible. You don't need to live together, you simply need to prove you're committed, you've met in person, and that you have plans to marry and live together in a genuine relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is heartbreaking, Kylie, I'm so sorry. To count as a defacto couple for a 309 you need to have lived together the previous 12 months, or have lived together for most of it and only have been separated temporarily, and have been sharing expenses/finances and stayed in touch the whole time. Was this the case for you guys? It sounds to me like you had SOME financial evidence, but not as much as they apparently wanted.  If you guys did live together like they require, then appealing (through MRT) is probably the right way to go. I'm not sure why you're balking at the cost of MRT but thinking of reapplying - reapplying costs twice as much, technically, though with MRT you would be best served to get a lawyer, so it'd probably be pretty similar in cost. I'd do a consultation with Mark Northam - he can probably tell you what the right way to go is for you now - if you have a chance at MRT, or if you would be best to wait, collect more evidence and try again. If you can't live together or share finances more strongly, as Maggie-May said, you'd be better suited for a Prospective Marriage Visa.

Again... I'm so sorry.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

OMG! So sorry Kylie! I'm devastated for you and your family. I am now very worried about my husband's 309 as we have no joint finances and have decided to remain independent of each other until we live together (and made a BIG point of saying this in all our evidence/documentation). We each have our own financial commitments and child/ren and like you I am a very independent women... have bought my own home etc. and never have received any financial support from my son's father. Hmmm might need to open a joint account when he visits in Dec. But how absolutely absurd is it that people have to change their own successful way of doing things that work for their family to satisfy a pen pusher?

Hmm now I'm angry and disappointed


----------



## ikuyo

This seems like a bad time to say but I know others depend on these timelines to gauge their own visa progress-- My visa was approved yesterday. It was the only contact I ever heard on my case I still don't know who my case officer was


----------



## Dinkum

*Great news*

Congratulations Ikuyo... best wishes to you both for a safe flight to Oz and a wonderful wedding...


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

ikuyo said:


> This seems like a bad time to say but I know others depend on these timelines to gauge their own visa progress-- My visa was approved yesterday. It was the only contact I ever heard on my case I still don't know who my case officer was


Congratulations ikuyo! All the best in Oz!


----------



## Becky26

kyliekinz said:


> Congratulations everyone. We just got denied due to the fact I prefer to be a financially independent woman. Is it true we can't now apply for any other visa for 32 months? We are completely devastated and in shock. I am still yet to tell our children. I think I will ring immi and let them be the ones to tell them.


So sorry to hear about what happened, I'm crying for you  I know how you feel, been in the exact same shoes. Our onshore 820 visa application was denied in March 2013 but we got offshore and applied again 4 months later and got the offshore 309 visa approved. Took us over 16 months though.

Apply for MRT and put in another application along with it. 
Hand in there, I hope everything works out for you soon.
Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Praying for you and your family.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



ikuyo said:


> This seems like a bad time to say but I know others depend on these timelines to gauge their own visa progress-- My visa was approved yesterday. It was the only contact I ever heard on my case I still don't know who my case officer was


*Many Congratulations ikuyo!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life together with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the happy news with us 
Have safe and fun travels. Take Care!
Party time now over the weekend 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## kyliekinz

Mish said:


> My suggestion was going to be get the kids to write statements. Was the rejection based on not meeting the 12 months? MRT is where you object to. I would ask Mark if registering now would help at MRT or if it won't because had to be done before the decision. This one I am just not 100% sure on. Do you have plans to get married?


The kids did write statements
The MRT can take over another year. 
Yes we were planning on marrying later this year but under a prospective marriage visa he can't work and earn money until we then pay more again for the partner visa. It's just money, money and more money. 
He refuses to come out and not work and have me support him. My ex never worked and he wants to set the right example for my girls, how they should be treated. 
The decision was based on not providing enough financial pooling evidence. 
So 3 superannuation statements, all our receipts, bank statements showing he had use of my card on my account, our wills, Western union transfers was not enough.


----------



## kyliekinz

Maggie-May24 said:


> As I understand it, it's much more difficult for de facto applications where you live in two separate countries. If you have plans to marry (or at least aren't opposed to it), a PMV application may be better since the evidence requirements are much more flexible. You don't need to live together, you simply need to prove you're committed, you've met in person, and that you have plans to marry and live together in a genuine relationship.


Yes, then you can't work until you're married and then have to pay more fees because you eventually need the partner visa anyway.


----------



## kyliekinz

I'm not 'baulking' at the MRT. I had just heard we couldn't apply for anything for another 32 months, which now appears to be wrong information anyway. I just wanted clarification on that. That's all. I can't afford to do either right now so I won't be able to appeal it in the given timeframe.


----------



## kyliekinz

DChubbyAUwife said:


> OMG! So sorry Kylie! I'm devastated for you and your family. I am now very worried about my husband's 309 as we have no joint finances and have decided to remain independent of each other until we live together (and made a BIG point of saying this in all our evidence/documentation). We each have our own financial commitments and child/ren and like you I am a very independent women... have bought my own home etc. and never have received any financial support from my son's father. Hmmm might need to open a joint account when he visits in Dec. But how absolutely absurd is it that people have to change their own successful way of doing things that work for their family to satisfy a pen pusher? Hmm now I'm angry and disappointed


Yes it's ridiculous in this day and age. You will have too succumb and open up a joint account. That was the only thing stopping us.


----------



## kyliekinz

ikuyo said:


> This seems like a bad time to say but I know others depend on these timelines to gauge their own visa progress-- My visa was approved yesterday. It was the only contact I ever heard on my case I still don't know who my case officer was


It is never a bad time to share good news. So happy for you. Good luck for the future.


----------



## Mish

kyliekinz said:


> The kids did write statements
> The MRT can take over another year.
> Yes we were planning on marrying later this year but under a prospective marriage visa he can't work and earn money until we then pay more again for the partner visa. It's just money, money and more money.
> He refuses to come out and not work and have me support him. My ex never worked and he wants to set the right example for my girls, how they should be treated.
> The decision was based on not providing enough financial pooling evidence.
> So 3 superannuation statements, all our receipts, bank statements showing he had use of my card on my account, our wills, Western union transfers was not enough.


Under a PMV visa once granted they can work as soon as they land in Australia and find a job.


----------



## Mish

kyliekinz said:


> Yes it's ridiculous in this day and age. You will have too succumb and open up a joint account. That was the only thing stopping us.


Since you applied for de facto did you provide evidence to show that you had lived together for 12 months prior to the application?

I am just wondering because we do have people that apply and don't have joint bank accounts and approved. These people showed individual bank accounts and highlighted the transactions. Did you guys do something like that?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't know where you got the idea you can't work on a PMV. You totally can. It's unlimited work rights.


----------



## H.Protagonist

kyliekinz, I'm so sorry to hear that. :/ It's a huge undertaking just to even apply, and I completely feel you on the money part. I really hope after speaking with Mark or the MRT that there's a better outcome for you. Sending good thoughts your way.

Getting a bit nervous of my own since the grants seem to be going out now quite frequently. Haven't heard anything from a C.O. still, and last communication I had was one I sent through the email thingy on the website just to notify them of my 600 grant and that I'd be traveling around Australia a bit more so they'd know to give me a heads up to leave the country if my VISA was granted. Nothing yet, though. 1-ish more weeks will be 7 months...


----------



## ikuyo

Thank you all for your well wishes  I agree we've seen a lot of grants lately I'm crossing my fingers that we continue to see the trend for all the others still waiting.


----------



## Heats

It took about a week to get back my wife's (the Aussie) AFP and State of Texas back ground checks- looks like another 11 weeks until we get her FBI back. (I wish I had gone with my gut and ordered it back in July when I got mine... I had a feeling even though the guy at the embassy said I would not need it) 

The good news is my CO.. told me today "Once I have received all 3 of the sponsor’s police clearances, I will be in a position to finalise the visa application. "

Sucks to think if we had that FBI clearance today we would most likely have the VISA today, but it is Awesome to know everything else looks good and is ready to go. So after 5months, 3weeks, 1 day... we wait some more..( about 11 weeks more)


----------



## bigapplekanga

Heats said:


> It took about a week to get back my wife's (the Aussie) AFP and State of Texas back ground checks- looks like another 11 weeks until we get her FBI back. (I wish I had gone with my gut and ordered it back in July when I got mine... I had a feeling even though the guy at the embassy said I would not need it) The good news is my CO.. told me today "Once I have received all 3 of the sponsor&#146;s police clearances, I will be in a position to finalise the visa application. " Sucks to think if we had that FBI clearance today we would most likely have the VISA today, but it is Awesome to know everything else looks good and is ready to go. So after 5months, 3weeks, 1 day... we wait some more..( about 11 weeks more)


That's great news that they are ready to grant when you get the FBI check! Hopefully not to much longer for you and the family.


----------



## MamaBear

Heats my fiancé sent off his FBI checks the same day as you…. fingers crossed it comes through sooner than 12 weeks! I'll post when ours comes through.

26 days till he comes back home, fingers crossed customs don't have a problem with all the luggage he's bringing back lol. We emailed immi to notify them of his arrival to australia but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## falcorkle

Hi! I am new here, and it's very overwhelming with all of the information (that seems to change case by case)----Just wonderfing if anyone can update me on Washington DC processing times. I applied A few weeks ago for my partner and my PMV and just want to be aware of how long we 'should' expect.

Thanks in advance if this has been a recent question it's just a ton of information to sort through


----------



## IndyMama

Hi falcorkle. They tell us partner visa processing times are 12-15 months so you have to brace yourself for that kind of wait. We're seeing approvals on this forum come in at about the 7.5 month mark, but you can't plan around that (even though we are all hopeful).
You can google the australian embassy in DC and check their status - navigate to th visas page there's a link to processing times. Note that the australian immi.gov.au still says 5 months for a low risk country.


----------



## falcorkle

Thanks a bunch--- obviously hoping it doesn't take that long but since it has only been a month I just need to sit back and relax, haha. It's hard.


----------



## falcorkle

IndyMama - how long have you been waiting?


----------



## IndyMama

I'm three months in. There's a list on the first page of this thread that tracks a bunch of application timelines, but it hasn't been updated in a while. CollegeGirl, our awesome senior who started this thread (and can therefore update the list) must've gotten busy!!


----------



## VegGuy

*FBI processing time*

Hi everyone. I've been watching this forum for the past few months, but this is my first post. I know that several of you are waiting on your FBI background check. For what it's worth, depending upon when you submitted your request, the 12 week estimated response time may be optimistic. I called the FBI center today and was told that they're processing requests received the week of August 12th. My request was received on August 26th and they expect it to take another couple of weeks to complete. This timeline is pushing 15 weeks.

Based upon some quick research, it sounds like the FBI wasn't processing any requests for about a six week period starting in early September.


----------



## IndyMama

That's a long time to wait! Mine expires April 1, which is 7.5 months from my PMV application. Looks like I should order new ones in January just in case. Thanks VegGuy. Heats I'm thinking about you & having to wait for your wife's clearance! Stay strong


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> I'm three months in. There's a list on the first page of this thread that tracks a bunch of application timelines, but it hasn't been updated in a while. CollegeGirl, our awesome senior who started this thread (and can therefore update the list) must've gotten busy!!


Sorry guys.  Yeah, life is crazy at the moment! Still looking for a job and finding a real job has to come before my forum job.  ... if any of you make it over here and need someone to handle social media for your company in Sydney... hire me?  Haha.

In all seriousness, I'll go back through and see what I've missed and try to update it. I don't think it's THAT many folks, but it's a few.


----------



## Heats

IndyMama said:


> Heats I'm thinking about you & having to wait for your wife's clearance! Stay strong


We are good, a bit frustrated that we can't get on with it and know for fact we have the VISA. We are planning an early June move but want to have the visa so we can start looking for jobs, get rid of our stuff (and know 100% we won't need to replace it here) ... I don't mind having to get this FBI thing, I am just frustrated that I asked point blank if I needed it back in July and was told No.. Then months later asked for it.. Like i said, should have followed my gut. But in the big picture it's not a big deal.

Any one know why they won't take a clearance from an approved chandler? It would speed things up a lot.


----------



## numm3r

*309/100*

Just hoping to be added to the list 309/100. Applied Sept 1st 2014. Medicals done police checks done.


----------



## Heats

numm3r said:


> Just hoping to be added to the list 309/100. Applied Sept 1st 2014. Medicals done police checks done.


When did you apply for and get your FBI checks back?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

numm3r said:


> Just hoping to be added to the list 309/100. Applied Sept 1st 2014. Medicals done police checks done.


Us too if we aren't already. Thanks College Girl


----------



## princessbuttercup

*new to forum*

Howdy all. I don't know much about forums, or immigration other than what i've read. I applied online from Kentucky for a 309 visa on Sept 05, 2014. Everything is done and was done within a couple of weeks of application date. Still have not heard a single word from immi other than the auto reply that the application was submitted. The wait is torture.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

princessbuttercup said:


> Howdy all. I don't know much about forums, or immigration other than what i've read. I applied online from Kentucky for a 309 visa on Sept 05, 2014. Everything is done and was done within a couple of weeks of application date. Still have not heard a single word from immi other than the auto reply that the application was submitted. The wait is torture.


Hi Princessbuttercup!

Yes it is torture but rest assured your application will get looked at eventually. My husband's application didn't get an acknowledgement from Immi until the 3 month mark when we got an email saying we'd be assigned a CO soon so make sure we have all our docs ready... which we had done besides a few we had to email cause we'd hit the 60 doc limit. (&it had taken Births Deaths and Marriages here in Oz over 3 months to issue our marriage certificate. ..which has an error on it so it'll be another few months to get reissued Grrrr, but I digress, sorry).

Wait it out here with us, at least you know you're in good company 

Kirsty


----------



## Mellie

VegGuy said:


> Hi everyone. I've been watching this forum for the past few months, but this is my first post. I know that several of you are waiting on your FBI background check. For what it's worth, depending upon when you submitted your request, the 12 week estimated response time may be optimistic. I called the FBI center today and was told that they're processing requests received the week of August 12th. My request was received on August 26th and they expect it to take another couple of weeks to complete. This timeline is pushing 15 weeks.
> 
> Based upon some quick research, it sounds like the FBI wasn't processing any requests for about a six week period starting in early September.


That's depressing, we were hoping to have the FBI check before we head to Australia for Christmas. Our plan was to have an estimated approval date before we book the return flight to USA (and back to Aus) for my hubby... since I'm going to stay in australia and find work etc.


----------



## NYC2SYD

Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum but finding it so helpful to get an idea of timelines. I lodged my application on September 5th and have completed my medical and local police background checks. Still waiting for the FBI one to come back, but they charged my credit card a few weeks ago, so hopefully not too much longer. We had only seen the very misleading information on immi's page that said it would take 5-7 months when we first applied and were very disappointed to find out the real time they are quoting from DC is 12-15!

Luckily my Australian husband and I are both together in the US now, but had been hoping to move early next year - that's looking unrealistic at this point, but here's to hoping it's closer to 7-8 months that other people have been seeing recently! Good luck to all.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

NYC2SYD said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum but finding it so helpful to get an idea of timelines. I lodged my application on September 5th and have completed my medical and local police background checks. Still waiting for the FBI one to come back, but they charged my credit card a few weeks ago, so hopefully not too much longer. We had only seen the very misleading information on immi's page that said it would take 5-7 months when we first applied and were very disappointed to find out the real time they are quoting from DC is 12-15!
> 
> Luckily my Australian husband and I are both together in the US now, but had been hoping to move early next year - that's looking unrealistic at this point, but here's to hoping it's closer to 7-8 months that other people have been seeing recently! Good luck to all.


And all the best to you NYC2SYD! Hope you get your FBI check soon and it's not a long wait like some are predicting.

I was in NYC this Jan (during the vortex cold snap and snow!) and loved it!  Hoping to go back next year when I visit with my husband in DC for a few months.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to give an update that my FBI check is back, it took around 13 weeks from when we sent it off so be prepared for a wait because supposedly they are behind after having the system down for 6 weeks. Still havnt heard from a Case Officer yet but we are hoping we hear from one within the next month since we applied July 19th. Everyone on our application is complete so now it is just the waiting game. I am in USA right now visiting my partner. I leave back for Australia the day after thanksgiving which is going to suck cause than I wont see my partner again until our visa is approved which we are hoping for february otherwise we might need to come up with a Plan B. But by the looks of things it looks like most applicants are getting approved around the 7 month mark so I am going to continue to be positive and hope for the same.


----------



## bigapplekanga

NYC2SYD said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum but finding it so helpful to get an idea of timelines. I lodged my application on September 5th and have completed my medical and local police background checks. Still waiting for the FBI one to come back, but they charged my credit card a few weeks ago, so hopefully not too much longer. We had only seen the very misleading information on immi's page that said it would take 5-7 months when we first applied and were very disappointed to find out the real time they are quoting from DC is 12-15! Luckily my Australian husband and I are both together in the US now, but had been hoping to move early next year - that's looking unrealistic at this point, but here's to hoping it's closer to 7-8 months that other people have been seeing recently! Good luck to all.


Hi

Welcome! Hoping you don't have a long wait for the FBI check. I am also in NYC with the hubby. We are hoping to move to Adelaide early next year, though we are not holding our breath. We applied end of June, no word from a CO as yet.


----------



## MamaBear

It's so nice to see the frustrations of international relationships shared around  Hopefully FBI have some plan to catch up on that backlog although govt bureaucracy being what it is I'm not that hopeful lol. That said, 13 weeks is better than 16.

We have been following up my partners medical check, I couldn't ascertain if it had been submitted online and the doctors office haven't responded to his phone messages. Here's hoping there aren't any issues! I've been trying to check the immi account but it won't take me past the emedical basic info screen… grrrrr. I read the immi website instructions but still nada. Can you guys access your medicals completed page?

21 more days and I'll headed to the airport to pick him up… YAY!! So nervous there will be issues coming in without a return ticket and a lot of luggage.


----------



## IndyMama

Mama bear you have to open the application to the place where you upload documents. At the bottom of the evidence you will see next steps- there will be something about the medicals there & it will tell you if its been finalized.


----------



## MamaBear

IndyMama said:


> Mama bear you have to open the application to the place where you upload documents. At the bottom of the evidence you will see next steps- there will be something about the medicals there & it will tell you if its been finalized.


Thanks IndyMama, that's where I've been looking but it's just not showing up. It would be much easier if the Arizona doctors office would just have a receptionist rather than an answering machine to field calls. And they said it would be uploaded by now. As he only has three more weeks over there before he visits here it would be a royal pain in the bum if something needed redoing and he was here.

Also still waiting to hear back from immi regarding notifying them about him travelling here. I guess that's government bureaucracy for you :roll eyes:

I know I'm nowhere near processing but I just want it all in there so when it's time someone can look, assess and give us the 'done deal' signal.


----------



## usaaus

Been reading this forum for awhile...

I applied offshore (online-Washington) for a PMV on 9 July 2014.

Health check completed in July.

FBI & Aus police checks completed in July.

State police check completed in October.

No word on my case, except for an auto-generated email on 8 October 2014: 

"Dear Applicant

I refer to your Prospective Partner visa application which was lodged in
Washington DC.

Your application will soon be allocated for assessment. To assist with this
process please review the checklist below and ensure that you have provided
all relevant documentation with your application.

If you have provided all the required documents please disregard this
email."


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Hi usaaus,

My husband and I are on a very similar timeframe to you. Will be interesting to see the timing we all get processed. We also submitted everything upfront and received the generated email around the same time. As we had used up our 60 doc limit, we supplied a few documents via email after we got that auto email.

Welcome aboard, hope you don't have to wait much longer (by my calculations from previous 309s documented on here, they seem to be approving around the 9/10 month mark) :-D 

Kirsty


----------



## IndyMama

Finally a bit of movement on my PMV! Just the auto-email saying my application will be referred for assessment soon, with the checklist to review. The checklist appears to be updated from the one I last saw on immi.gov.au and does NOT include Form 80 or health insurance.
And of course, the email includes the reminder that average processing times are 12-15 months for DC.
Nothing exciting, just wanted to let you guys know. I was a bit bummed last night reading about other people getting this standard email at 3 months, but not having received mine. Made me wonder if something was wrong, but apparently its just winding it's way through the queue.


----------



## NYC2SYD

We also got our automatically generated email with checklist today! We applied in early September. I know it's just auto, but feels good to get SOME kind of response!


----------



## MamaBear

Good stuff, acknowledgements (even if there are just auto generated ones) ensures you can feel secure in that your application hasn't been forgotten.

IndyMama when did you submit you application?

I wonder how long they close down over Christmas. I know public service here goes on skeleton staff and things slow down a lot between the lead up to Christmas and the first couple of weeks of January with the combination of summer, end of year school holidays and christmas.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Just past the 7 month mark now with no further word since that request for the health and police checks back in June.  I'm sure one of my several police checks is right on the edge of expiring now too. REALLY hoping to hear something in the next week or so.


----------



## IndyMama

H.Protagonist said:


> Just past the 7 month mark now with no further word since that request for the health and police checks back in June.  I'm sure one of my several police checks is right on the edge of expiring now too. REALLY hoping to hear something in the next week or so.


HP I'm thinking about you & hoping right along side you!


----------



## IndyMama

MamaBear said:


> Good stuff, acknowledgements (even if there are just auto generated ones) ensures you can feel secure in that your application hasn't been forgotten. IndyMama when did you submit you application? I wonder how long they close down over Christmas. I know public service here goes on skeleton staff and things slow down a lot between the lead up to Christmas and the first couple of weeks of January with the combination of summer, end of year school holidays and christmas.


Mama bear I applied online August 17, 2014.
I bet the DC folks don't take nearly as much time off as those in Australia.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Hubby looked at their calendar a while back when we were wondering the same thing and they get Xmas Eve, Xmas, Boxing Day and NYE off... but individuals may take holidays as they wish/are entitled?


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Hubby looked at their calendar a while back when we were wondering the same thing and they get Xmas Eve, Xmas, Boxing Day and NYE off... but individuals may take holidays as they wish/are entitled?


Yes, I'm sure some people will take more time off. Where I work (non-government) people usually take the week between Christmas and New Years off.


----------



## Mish

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Hubby looked at their calendar a while back when we were wondering the same thing and they get Xmas Eve, Xmas, Boxing Day and NYE off... but individuals may take holidays as they wish/are entitled?


In Australia public servants also get a public service public holiday which is usually December 27 (next working day if on the weekend). I know Centrelink they do half do 27th and half do 29th so they remain open. The ATO on the otherhand closes the entire time.


----------



## usaaus

It's surprising to hear how long everyone's applications are taking compared to the 5 months quoted on the immi website--but reassuring that at least we are all in the same boat. My fiancé and I have been lucky enough to be able to travel the world together for the past few months (since he can't come to the US and I can't go to Oz)--but knowing we might have another 4 or 5 months to wait, we both have to go back to work in our own countries. Hope to hear good news from other applicants soon!


----------



## ani89

We also got the auto generated email, just under 3 months from submitting our application. 

Just wondering with the checklist they send as a reminder- We didnt submit personal statements seeing as the online application already asked those questions.eg. when/how we first met, future plans etc. Do we still need to write a personal statement each and upload those?


----------



## IndyMama

No, ani89, the statements are embedded in the online application. More senior members please correct me if I'm wrong. In my case, I'd already written a "relationship narrative" with photos, so I went ahead and uploaded that in addition to answering the questions on the webform.


----------



## ani89

Great, thank you IndyMama!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

ani89 said:


> We also got the auto generated email, just under 3 months from submitting our application.
> 
> Just wondering with the checklist they send as a reminder- We didnt submit personal statements seeing as the online application already asked those questions.eg. when/how we first met, future plans etc. Do we still need to write a personal statement each and upload those?


We did submit those 5 statements as we didn't have a lot of 'evidence' to submit and it was our opportunity to share with the CO/Immi our take on things. We did think there was a lot of doubling up/overlapping of info though.


----------



## MamaBear

I did the same as IndyMama and although we had typed up statements ready to go, we basically ended up embedding them into the online submission. Then I followed up with a pictorial diary of sorts.

I figure that along with some excerpts from transcripts I put together from our yabbering on the app we use to communicate, there was plenty to demonstrate our commitment and planning. We are lucky enough that you can get a copy of all communications within the app emailed to you and whilst it was tedious to take a bunch of cut and pastes, it was really funny to read back on.

I figure I'm one of the last in line here so I'll cheer you guys on for a speedy approval (especially you HP because you've been waiting too long) as that means I'm one closer to being allocated a CO.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Lol, we submitted all 800 odd pages of our continuous Viber conversations... we decided to let them have access to it all, however intimate or embarrassing. 

Husband actually printed it initially (800 pages, omg!) so we intend to keep it as an artefact of our relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Lol, we submitted all 800 odd pages of our continuous Viber conversations... we decided to let them have access to it all, however intimate or embarrassing.
> 
> Husband actually printed it initially (800 pages, omg!) so we intend to keep it as an artefact of our relationship.


Yikes. It definitely won't hurt your application (don't worry) but I'd highly, highly advise other applicants from low-risk countries like the US NOT to do this. They (by regulation) HAVE to read every page you submit, so you can seriously slow down your own processing time by giving them that much to read. You should provide SELECTED conversations that demonstrate commitment, plans for the future, etc... but not a log of EVERY conversation. It's just too much for them.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Any new news anyone? I am back in Australia and my partner is still back in the U.S. It is so hard to be without him and we just wish we could know a rough time when we will get approved not just the 12-15 month wait that they suggest. Anyone that applied earlier in the year hear anything from their case officer? I hope some of us get some good news soon!


----------



## cec2725

Finally! I got my FBI check! Exactly 14 weeks after I mailed the request....


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Wow, cec2725. Fourteen weeks means they don't seem to be catching up yet on the backlog.


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Any new news anyone? I am back in Australia and my partner is still back in the U.S. It is so hard to be without him and we just wish we could know a rough time when we will get approved not just the 12-15 month wait that they suggest. Anyone that applied earlier in the year hear anything from their case officer? I hope some of us get some good news soon!


We passed the five month mark last week and no contact from anyone yet except the standard form letter a while ago. Waiting waiting waiting ...


----------



## usaaus

I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with getting married while waiting for a decision on their PMV & converting their application to a partner visa. My fiancé and I have been wondering if doing so would delay the process even more (we applied for the PMV on 9 July and have heard nothing other than the auto-generated email on 8 Oct). Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ah its so frustrating! I feel everyones pain.. It is so hard! I think my partner and I are planning on booking a one way for him to Australia as its so cheap only 600 dollars and that way if the visa hasn't been approved yet he can come over on a tourist visa and than leave for New Zealand or Bali once we have been approved. That way we aren't wasting money on a return to USA when he doesn't necessarily need to go back there within 3 months. What does everyone think about this idea? As long as he can show that he has sufficients funds in his bank to show that he can afford to pay for a flight to leave the country while on the tourist visa it should be fine right? I was just on an australian immigration website which said that a return ticket isn't needed as long as you can prove that you will be leaving the country before the visa expires which he will be able to.

I hope some of the applicants that applied towards the beginning of this year get grants soon so the rest of us can follow


----------



## CollegeGirl

usaaus said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with getting married while waiting for a decision on their PMV & converting their application to a partner visa. My fiancé and I have been wondering if doing so would delay the process even more (we applied for the PMV on 9 July and have heard nothing other than the auto-generated email on 8 Oct). Any thoughts on this?


It probably won't delay you, but keep in mind the requirements for the 309 are greater than for the 300. You'll need to provide evidence of joint finances and a shared household. If you can do that without issue, I'd say go for it. But if you're living separately and apart, aren't sharing finances yet, etc., I'd just wait it out.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Ah its so frustrating! I feel everyones pain.. It is so hard! I think my partner and I are planning on booking a one way for him to Australia as its so cheap only 600 dollars and that way if the visa hasn't been approved yet he can come over on a tourist visa and than leave for New Zealand or Bali once we have been approved. That way we aren't wasting money on a return to USA when he doesn't necessarily need to go back there within 3 months. What does everyone think about this idea? As long as he can show that he has sufficients funds in his bank to show that he can afford to pay for a flight to leave the country while on the tourist visa it should be fine right? I was just on an australian immigration website which said that a return ticket isn't needed as long as you can prove that you will be leaving the country before the visa expires which he will be able to.
> 
> I hope some of the applicants that applied towards the beginning of this year get grants soon so the rest of us can follow


They typically don't hassle Americans too much about return tickets. I think he'd probably be fine, especially since he's already applied for a partner visa and clearly isn't going to jeopardize that by staying onshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay guys, I've updated (going backwards) from the current page through page 90 of this thread, and I'll keep going until I get to the last place I updated. 

Hubby has an after-work-hours in-person meeting with his coworkers tonight which is going to make him late getting him home - which gave me an extra couple hours to do whatever I like with, so.. thread updating it is. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## IndyMama

Thanks CG!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, had to go all the way back to Page 67 (yeesh ) but everything should be up-to-date! If your own information is incomplete or missing, just let me know, but I think I got everybody. 

Also, it's really interesting that ALL of the recent grants are at 6-7 months despite their newly quoted 12-15 month timeline (lucky you guys!). I'm guessing that must mostly apply to new applicants (but that's just a guess on my part). Also I feel awful for H. Protagonist and Mellie, who have been waiting longer than anyone. I've been there - hang in there, guys.


----------



## MamaBear

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Ah its so frustrating! I feel everyones pain.. It is so hard! I think my partner and I are planning on booking a one way for him to Australia as its so cheap only 600 dollars and that way if the visa hasn't been approved yet he can come over on a tourist visa and than leave for New Zealand or Bali once we have been approved. That way we aren't wasting money on a return to USA when he doesn't necessarily need to go back there within 3 months. What does everyone think about this idea? As long as he can show that he has sufficients funds in his bank to show that he can afford to pay for a flight to leave the country while on the tourist visa it should be fine right? I was just on an australian immigration website which said that a return ticket isn't needed as long as you can prove that you will be leaving the country before the visa expires which he will be able to.
> 
> I hope some of the applicants that applied towards the beginning of this year get grants soon so the rest of us can follow


We have done that AusUsa, but then last week I got super nervous with him arriving on a one way ticket and imagined them not letting him in and me having to purchase an international ticket just to get to the other side of customs to see him lol. I figured we wouldn't be approved anytime soon and he will have to leave the country in 3 months so I booked him a weekend to NZ, this was still much cheaper than an unnecessary return ticket to USA and I bought the return NZ flight for under $350. It's a shame my children and I couldn't go with him but we will just be returning from a family holiday to WA earlier that week 

I had also emailed immigration notifying them of his coming back to Aus and received a generic email stating that a tourist visa is not meant for waiting out a PMV visa, hence the nervousness.

It's so frustrating to be in limbo with our lives, it's like we are all poised to start a race and the damn starting buzzer won't work.

And thanks CG for updating


----------



## falcorkle

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, had to go all the way back to Page 67 (yeesh ) but everything should be up-to-date! If your own information is incomplete or missing, just let me know, but I think I got everybody.
> 
> Also, it's really interesting that ALL of the recent grants are at 6-7 months despite their newly quoted 12-15 month timeline (lucky you guys!). I'm guessing that must mostly apply to new applicants (but that's just a guess on my part). Also I feel awful for H. Protagonist and Mellie, who have been waiting longer than anyone. I've been there - hang in there, guys.


Thanks so much! Where is the timeline located?


----------



## CollegeGirl

falcorkle said:


> Thanks so much! Where is the timeline located?


It's the first post of this thread.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MamaBear said:


> We have done that AusUsa, but then last week I got super nervous with him arriving on a one way ticket and imagined them not letting him in and me having to purchase an international ticket just to get to the other side of customs to see him lol. I figured we wouldn't be approved anytime soon and he will have to leave the country in 3 months so I booked him a weekend to NZ, this was still much cheaper than an unnecessary return ticket to USA and I bought the return NZ flight for under $350. It's a shame my children and I couldn't go with him but we will just be returning from a family holiday to WA earlier that week
> 
> I had also emailed immigration notifying them of his coming back to Aus and received a generic email stating that a tourist visa is not meant for waiting out a PMV visa, hence the nervousness.
> 
> It's so frustrating to be in limbo with our lives, it's like we are all poised to start a race and the damn starting buzzer won't work.
> 
> And thanks CG for updating


Did you actually say to them "he's coming to Aus to wait while the PMV processes" or something along those lines? The magic words are "He's coming to Aus to holiday with me for the next few months."

Seriously, it's like walking a tightrope. You can do the exact same thing, but if you call it something different, suddenly it's not okay. If they want people to not use tourist visas to wait out processing, then processing needs to be less than a freaking year. I understand they have quotas they have to abide by, but when processing time is beyond ridiculous, they should be rewriting the rest of their policies to easily accommodate couples that want to visit each other. It's seriously heartless, the way things are now.


----------



## WendyB

Hi CG, can you add me to the timeline also?
Thanks!

(Spouse visa!)


----------



## bigapplekanga

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, had to go all the way back to Page 67 (yeesh ) but everything should be up-to-date! If your own information is incomplete or missing, just let me know, but I think I got everybody.  Also, it's really interesting that ALL of the recent grants are at 6-7 months despite their newly quoted 12-15 month timeline (lucky you guys!). I'm guessing that must mostly apply to new applicants (but that's just a guess on my part). Also I feel awful for H. Protagonist and Mellie, who have been waiting longer than anyone. I've been there - hang in there, guys.


Thanks CG.

I'm hoping the holiday season doesn't slow the grants too much. HP and Mellie, hope you hear something soon! Heats, any luck on the police checks?


----------



## Heats

bigapplekanga said:


> Thanks CG.
> 
> I'm hoping the holiday season doesn't slow the grants too much. HP and Mellie, hope you hear something soon! Heats, any luck on the police checks?


Not yet. 4 weeks and 1 day so far waiting on the FBI for my wife's check (the sponsor) My docs are all done. CO said that she will be ready to make a decision as soon as the FBI gets me that paper.-- looks like early Feb at this point. I have fears of Obama and congress getting into it over some of these executive orders and the gov being shut down for a few weeks causing further delay. I cant do anything about it... the FBI wont take extra $$ to speed up our request so we just wait.


----------



## Hyperion

WendyB said:


> Hi CG, can you add me to the timeline also?
> Thanks!
> 
> (Spouse visa!)


Hi CG,

throw me/my Fiance into the mix too when you have time.

PMV - online - applied 29th November, 2014

thanks


----------



## cec2725

Thanks a lot College Girl! That's awesome and soooo good to see all of the visas recently granted in the 7 month timeline! Hope they keep doing their good job!


----------



## MamaBear

CollegeGirl said:


> Did you actually say to them "he's coming to Aus to wait while the PMV processes" or something along those lines? The magic words are "He's coming to Aus to holiday with me for the next few months."
> 
> Seriously, it's like walking a tightrope. You can do the exact same thing, but if you call it something different, suddenly it's not okay. If they want people to not use tourist visas to wait out processing, then processing needs to be less than a freaking year. I understand they have quotas they have to abide by, but when processing time is beyond ridiculous, they should be rewriting the rest of their policies to easily accommodate couples that want to visit each other. It's seriously heartless, the way things are now.


Hmmmm I'm thinking, I may have said visit during processing with the understanding that he can stay no longer than three months at a time. Maybe I'll send an email replying that reiterates that he is travelling during this time.

It is rather ridiculous, but in a couple of years it will all be a story of interest to tell (I hope lol).


----------



## CollegeGirl

WendyB and Hyperion, I added you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

bigapplekanga said:


> Thanks CG.
> 
> I'm hoping the holiday season doesn't slow the grants too much. HP and Mellie, hope you hear something soon! Heats, any luck on the police checks?


In my experience we may see a couple more grants than usual in early-mid December as COs try to get work off their desks before they leave for holidays. Once we get to the Christmas holidays, though, yeah, it does slow things a bit for a little while.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, had to go all the way back to Page 67 (yeesh ) but everything should be up-to-date! If your own information is incomplete or missing, just let me know, but I think I got everybody.
> 
> Also, it's really interesting that ALL of the recent grants are at 6-7 months despite their newly quoted 12-15 month timeline (lucky you guys!). I'm guessing that must mostly apply to new applicants (but that's just a guess on my part). Also I feel awful for H. Protagonist and Mellie, who have been waiting longer than anyone. I've been there - hang in there, guys.


Mine's only a week or so over the 7 month mark now, and I figured the Thanksgiving week was a bust for them anyway, so if they're kind of still holding to that 7ish month grant, I'll probably hear something by 12th(?). (Please let me hear something by the 12th...)

...Or I'll continue to grow increasingly nervous that my trip here has had a negative impact on my VISA and I'll spend my holidays in fetal position with a bottle of Merlot.

I wish I at least had a CO so I could have an idea of the temperature of the water, so to speak, but all of my police/health checks are in, so maybe it just means I'll get that magical email saying, "You've won a jaunt to New Zealand! Leave, and when you pass Go you'll collect a VISA!" That's what I tell myself is going to happen, anyway.  Will keep you guys posted on this thrilling nail-biter of a story.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

H.Protaganist atleast you can make a positive out of a negative! I honestly hope you get approved real soon and I think you will! Would make for a perfect Christmas Present aswell! I honestly would not stress though about you staying in Australia on a tourist visa affecting your partner visa. If anything you think they would speed up the process since they can see you and your partner want to be together. And I would say you already have a Case Officer considering I applied in July and have been told that I have a case officer but have heard nothing from them. I would say you will be getting approved by January hopefully earlier and at the end of the day your only getting closer to the approval so that makes it a little easier when you think about it that way. 

My partner and I are going to be doing the same thing, and go on a holiday to NZ or Bali once his visa is approved. We are really hoping it is approved before February but who knows now. I just want to start my life with him, for the last four years we have been back and forth and now we are finally ready to settle down in Australia atleast until we are ready to go back to USA in years to come.

My partner did ring immigration while I was in the States recently and tried to get more information out of them about our visa. They won't budge just keep repeating the 12-15 month wait which really annoys me cause I hope to god it isn't that long. My partner plans on flying out to Australia March 1st and leaving his job which will mean he will not have an income here which sucks because we want to be saving money not losing it. 

I really am hoping for some positive news in the next few weeks for some of the applicants that applied in April-June. I hope you all get approved soon  

If anyone hears of anything from their Case Officer or gets approved please keep us updated on here as it gives the rest of us hope!

Felicity.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

CollegeGirl said:


> It probably won't delay you, but keep in mind the requirements for the 309 are greater than for the 300. You'll need to provide evidence of joint finances and a shared household. If you can do that without issue, I'd say go for it. But if you're living separately and apart, aren't sharing finances yet, etc., I'd just wait it out.


Ekkk! Now I'm really nervous cause my hubby and I don't have any of that together stuff seeing we are a new couple. (We spelt that out in our application, not sure if that will help or hinder our case). We are a bit lucky though that we aren't in a hurry for the big tick of approval as he has his daughter living with him till July 2015 and I am taking long service leave for 3 mths (Easter- early July) to take the opportunity to live in the US as a family with my son before we settle here. I was exchange student where my husband lives (D.C.), so I can't wait to be back in my US 'home' for a few mths and not just a few weeks.


----------



## IndyMama

DCHubbyAUWife - had you guys been living together for a year when you applied? Or did you register your relationship? At least one of those has to be true for the 309, but evidence of a shared life is still required. You may want to comb some of the threads on here for what kind of evidence you could supply - I'm still a newbie in the immigration process, but I know they'll be looking for evidence in the four categories. My partner and I went for a PMV because we hadn't had the time to really build a substantive body of evidence, since we'd only lived together while I was there in Australia on a visitor visa, even though we did register our relationship and do have a shared bank account.


----------



## CollegeGirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Ekkk! Now I'm really nervous cause my hubby and I don't have any of that together stuff seeing we are a new couple. (We spelt that out in our application, not sure if that will help or hinder our case). We are a bit lucky though that we aren't in a hurry for the big tick of approval as he has his daughter living with him till July 2015 and I am taking long service leave for 3 mths (Easter- early July) to take the opportunity to live in the US as a family with my son before we settle here. I was exchange student where my husband lives (D.C.), so I can't wait to be back in my US 'home' for a few mths and not just a few weeks.


Not to make you MORE nervous, but being a new couple isn't a reason for them to waive that. Showing shared finances and households is a requirement for both married and de facto couples. The only difference is that de facto couples (at least, those who haven't registered their relationship) have to have that type of evidence for 12 months or more, whereas married couples don't need it for quite that long. For this reason, many registered migration agents recommend that married couples wait and live together and collect at least a few months of evidence of this nature before applying. If I were you, I'd start collecting it right away and uploading it as you get it. Technically you were supposed to have had this type of evidence when you applied, and creating more evidence from the period after application won't count nearly as strongly, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> DCHubbyAUWife - had you guys been living together for a year when you applied? Or did you register your relationship? At least one of those has to be true for the 309, but evidence of a shared life is still required. You may want to comb some of the threads on here for what kind of evidence you could supply - I'm still a newbie in the immigration process, but I know they'll be looking for evidence in the four categories. My partner and I went for a PMV because we hadn't had the time to really build a substantive body of evidence, since we'd only lived together while I was there in Australia on a visitor visa, even though we did register our relationship and do have a shared bank account.


She said "hubby," so having gotten married waives that 12-month requirement, but they still need that type of evidence.  This is exactly what the PMV is for - couples who want to marry but haven't had a chance to live together and collect this kind of evidence yet. That's why my husband and I went for the PMV ourselves.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> DCHubbyAUWife - had you guys been living together for a year when you applied? Or did you register your relationship? At least one of those has to be true for the 309, but evidence of a shared life is still required. You may want to comb some of the threads on here for what kind of evidence you could supply - I'm still a newbie in the immigration process, but I know they'll be looking for evidence in the four categories. My partner and I went for a PMV because we hadn't had the time to really build a substantive body of evidence, since we'd only lived together while I was there in Australia on a visitor visa, even though we did register our relationship and do have a shared bank account.


Nope, we met in Jan and married in July..our relationship was completely via phone and internet between meeting and meeting again a week before marrying. We saw no indication in any material we read in the booklet or on the Immi website about being together for a year first. We just knew it was going to take 12 months or so to be processed so we just applied as soon as my hubby returned to the US after we got married. We both have kids and careers and obligations (mortgage, loans, child support etc.) so neither of us were able to drop everything to move straight away without an income. I looked into going to the US on a temp partner visa for the duration of the wait (so we could lice together and I could work to continue to pay my mortgage) but basically we were told if I did I would lose my application fee and maybe put Randy's Australian 309 application in jeopardy. Unfortunately the US immigration don't see that not all ppl applying for temp partner visa want to stay in the US permanently (it automatically changes). Seing we are both over 30 no hope of getting a working holiday visa.


----------



## IndyMama

My bad- the year requirement is for defacto applicants, not married couples. I blew right past your use of 'hubby.' I think CollegeGirl is right though - it would be good to gather as much evidence about the genuine nature of your relationship and upload it as you can.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And honestly, relationships where the people haven't known each other very long - while Immi understands legitimate ones happen, it is the type of relationship they deem a higher risk and they'll scrutinize your situation even more closely. So anything you can do at this point to add more financial/shared address/household evidence would be a good idea. I hope it's enough. It's not a matter of WHEN you get your visa - they're not going to just hold off on granting it until you accumulate more evidence. It's a requirement for you to provide adequate evidence in all four categories at the time you apply - nature of household, financial aspects, social context, and nature of commitment. What they would do if you didn't have enough of what they require is (typically) ask you if you have any more, and if you don't, they'd reject it, which would be awful.  That's why I'm really yammering on about this... I don't want to see that happen to you.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Not to make you MORE nervous, but being a new couple isn't a reason for them to waive that. Showing shared finances and households is a requirement for both married and de facto couples. The only difference is that de facto couples (at least, those who haven't registered their relationship) have to have that type of evidence for 12 months or more, whereas married couples don't need it for quite that long. For this reason, many registered migration agents recommend that married couples wait and live together and collect at least a few months of evidence of this nature before applying. If I were you, I'd start collecting it right away and uploading it as you get it. Technically you were supposed to have had this type of evidence when you applied, and creating more evidence from the period after application won't count nearly as strongly, but it's better than nothing.[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't expect them to waive it, but we spelt our circumstances out very clearly and gave as much evidence of our relationship as we could in all areas, including plans for the future. We hit the 60 doc limit and have had to email more (don't know CO but Randy has been in contact with the DC office a fair bit over other issues such as his non immigrating children), of course we are 'collecting' evidence as we are in a relationship that will grow and we'll need this for the next stage or if asked for more by CO, but besides opening a joint savings account in Dec when he's visiting, we don't intend on creating more for the sake of it. To be honest, we have found the entire process and lack of info and transparency by the Immigration dept. completely frustrating. We read the partner visa booklet and all info very carefully and spoke to the info line numerous times with questions but I'm blown away by some of the extra insights that are posted here. If you don't use an agent or didn't know of sites such as this before applying, it's not really an equal playing field is it? One of my best friends went through same process 13 years ago (almost exactly the same as our case only they met online - she's from Maine, her husband from my town), and they said it was a completely different experience back then...cheaper, less complicated and quicker. Sign of the times unfortunately. I guess it's a good thing we don't need that stamp/paper till July 2015...


----------



## bigapplekanga

Received an email from case officer ML this morning for further documentation. She needed my US Naturalization certificate (I'm the sponsor). Hopefully that will be all. Looking forward to a decision soon (I hope).


----------



## GadoGadoGal

DChubbyAUwife said:


> I wouldn't expect them to waive it, but we spelt our circumstances out very clearly and gave as much evidence of our relationship as we could in all areas, including plans for the future. We hit the 60 doc limit and have had to email more (don't know CO but Randy has been in contact with the DC office a fair bit over other issues such as his non immigrating children), of course we are 'collecting' evidence as we are in a relationship that will grow and we'll need this for the next stage or if asked for more by CO, but besides opening a joint savings account in Dec when he's visiting, we don't intend on creating more for the sake of it. To be honest, we have found the entire process and lack of info and transparency by the Immigration dept. completely frustrating. We read the partner visa booklet and all info very carefully and spoke to the info line numerous times with questions but I'm blown away by some of the extra insights that are posted here. If you don't use an agent or didn't know of sites such as this before applying, it's not really an equal playing field is it? One of my best friends went through same process 13 years ago (almost exactly the same as our case only they met online - she's from Maine, her husband from my town), and they said it was a completely different experience back then...cheaper, less complicated and quicker. Sign of the times unfortunately. I guess it's a good thing we don't need that stamp/paper till July 2015...


AUWife, I totally feel you on this one. The process isn't clear, making for an unequal playing field. And I have definitely experienced moments of frustration at looking for things that weren't natural to create or do, just to prove our relationship is real. From what you've shared it seems to me like you and your husband are doing the best per your situation, being transparent with immigration and sharing only new information that is generated naturally. In the coming months perhaps you'll be able to share your tax designation of Married filing separately or jointly, as well. All cases are different and anecdotes serve limited purpose, but I have an Australian friend in her late 40s who married a childhood sweetheart that she hadn't seen since their teen years - they reconnected on Facebook, then married one week after he visited her in Oz (meaning after one week being physically in each other's presence after a separation of decades). The evidence collection was a nightmare for them, but her husband's partner visa application was granted about a year after lodgement (this happened in the last 6 months). This tells me DIBP may scrutinize your application longer, but with some diligence in sharing real information it is definitely still possible.


----------



## bigapplekanga

Our 100 was just granted! Shocked does not even begin to describe our feelings. Thanks to everyone for all of their advice!


----------



## WendyB

bigapplekanga said:


> Our 100 was just granted! Shocked does not even begin to describe our feelings. Thanks to everyone for all of their advice!


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG congrats, kanga!!! I have goosebumps.  So happy for you!


----------



## cec2725

bigapplekanga said:


> Our 100 was just granted! Shocked does not even begin to describe our feelings. Thanks to everyone for all of their advice!


Wow! Awesome! That was super quick! Congrats! I wish it was this quick for us too!


----------



## CollegeGirl

GadoGadoGal said:


> AUWife, I totally feel you on this one. The process isn't clear, making for an unequal playing field. And I have definitely experienced moments of frustration at looking for things that weren't natural to create or do, just to prove our relationship is real. From what you've shared it seems to me like you and your husband are doing the best per your situation, being transparent with immigration and sharing only new information that is generated naturally. In the coming months perhaps you'll be able to share your tax designation of Married filing separately or jointly, as well. All cases are different and anecdotes serve limited purpose, but I have an Australian friend in her late 40s who married a childhood sweetheart that she hadn't seen since their teen years - they reconnected on Facebook, then married one week after he visited her in Oz (meaning after one week being physically in each other's presence after a separation of decades). The evidence collection was a nightmare for them, but her husband's partner visa application was granted about a year after lodgement (this happened in the last 6 months). This tells me DIBP may scrutinize your application longer, but with some diligence in sharing real information it is definitely still possible.


Look, I empathize as well. I agree that the process could be a lot more straightforward and clear. However, they do pretty clearly say you NEED to provide evidence in all four categories. In cultures where arranged marriages are common and bride and groom often can't live together either before or immediately after marriage until there's a partner visa approved, they often provide SOME leeway in terms of the evidence provided. HOWEVER, we have not seen them cut the same slack to people who are from cultures where arranged marriages are not typical (like the US and Australia). We HAVE seen people on this forum rejected for EXACTLY this type of situation. I'm not saying all this to be a fearmonger - I'm saying it because I genuinely want the best outcome for every couple and I'm concerned. Of course, obviously it's up to AUWife, once I've given all the advice I have, what she does with it - whether she takes that into account or sets it aside and decides not to act on it. It could very well be that her visa will go through just fine. But just because hers does (and I hope it does!) doesn't necessarily mean that someone else's in the exact same situation will, so I will continue to give this kind of advice to try to save another heartbroken couple from having to post "our visa was rejected - what do we do now?" on this forum. Unfortunately COs can interpret regulations very literally or exercise a little leeway, so what is not a dealbreaker for one couple's visa may be for another. I will always advise erring on the side of caution when it comes to these things. I feel like I wouldn't be doing my "job" if I didn't.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations BigAppleKanga. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

bigapplekanga said:


> Our 100 was just granted! Shocked does not even begin to describe our feelings. Thanks to everyone for all of their advice!


Whoop whoop! Congratulations! Wasn't expecting your good news so soon after your post this morning


----------



## IndyMama

Yay bigapplekanga!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## IndyMama

Hey BAKanga-- how long did they give you before your 'must enter' date? Was it tied to expiry of your medicals or police checks?


----------



## bigapplekanga

IndyMama said:


> Hey BAKanga-- how long did they give you before your 'must enter' date? Was it tied to expiry of your medicals or police checks?


Hi IndyMama

It was tied to my hubby's medical date, exactly one year from that, September 2015 until he must enter. We have also been married 12 years so we went straight to 100 which was also a big relief.


----------



## IndyMama

That's great to just be DONE with the whole process, bigapplekanga! Now it's just RRVs or citizenship for your husband! 

Did your husbands police checks expire after his medicals? 

I'm just trying to gauge how consistent DIBP is - and whether I should go ahead and order new police checks for myself, given the (dubious) quoted timeframe of 12-15 months.
It sure will be interesting to see if the July applicants start getting their grants - that will give us some insight into whether that 12-15 months really only applies to July and afterward.


----------



## bigapplekanga

IndyMama said:


> That's great to just be DONE with the whole process, bigapplekanga! Now it's just RRVs or citizenship for your husband! Did your husbands police checks expire after his medicals? I'm just trying to gauge how consistent DIBP is - and whether I should go ahead and order new police checks for myself, given the (dubious) quoted timeframe of 12-15 months. It sure will be interesting to see if the July applicants start getting their grants - that will give us some insight into whether that 12-15 months really only applies to July and afterward.


His medical checks expired after the police check. Police check expired in August. I'm hoping more people see grants really soon, especially Mellie and HP as they applied before me.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama - I wouldn't get them done again unless they ask for them. They DO have the power to extend them by a certain amount, which with low-risk applicants they often do. My police checks were expired when my visa was granted, FWIW. They didn't give me long to enter, but my CO already knew I was ready to enter Aus the next business day anyway (since I'd told her I was going on a tourist visa). I think typically they give at least a month with expired PCCs - if that would be enough time for you, in all likelihood you'd be okay. Up to you, though.


----------



## IndyMama

My FBI checks expire April 1; thats 7.5 months after application. Given that they are taking nearly 4 months to get, I don't want to wait until April to order new ones. The local state police expire March 10, but that one is quick and cheap.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Congratulations BigAppleKanga! Awesome news!!! Hopefully more of us will hear something soon.


----------



## MamaBear

Woo Hoo Kanga!!! Awesome news! Mind you, I would bloody hope that after being married for 12 years it would be a no brainer. Enjoy and wish you and your partner all the best


----------



## MamaBear

IndyMama said:


> That's great to just be DONE with the whole process, bigapplekanga! Now it's just RRVs or citizenship for your husband!
> 
> Did your husbands police checks expire after his medicals?
> 
> I'm just trying to gauge how consistent DIBP is - and whether I should go ahead and order new police checks for myself, given the (dubious) quoted timeframe of 12-15 months.
> It sure will be interesting to see if the July applicants start getting their grants - that will give us some insight into whether that 12-15 months really only applies to July and afterward.


I see your dilemma Indy, you wouldn't want to get to that point and have to wait 14 weeks for another FBI check. I would wait until end of Jan by which time (fingers crossed big time) you may have a CO and you can ask them if you should be considering getting another FBI.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I honestly think that most visas will be approved from the 6-10month mark! So hopefully Hprotagnist and Mellie see approvals very soon and than the rest of us! I agree with Mamabear, Indymama you should wait until January and than see what your situation is like than.


----------



## Mellie

Our issue is with the FBI check at the moment. We're up to just over 13 weeks waiting for it and are due to go to Australia for the Christmas period next Wednesday, because my visa for the USA expires this month. 

We applied for the FBI right before they changed their expected time, so we had thought we would be looking at a visa for my husband by now, but no luck. He's got a return trip to the USA booked for February, so we're just aiming to have the visa approved by then now. It's sad to have given up hope, but at least I get to spend Christmas with him.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I am so sorry to hear that Mellie. It took my partner and I 14 weeks to get our police check back, its so annoying that you have to wait just one thing to be approved your visa especially when it takes so long! Have you heard anything from your Case Officer yet? When did you apply? That is good he has a return trip for February, and when you get approved before than (which you will) maybe you can change his flights to later on in the year for a holiday thats what my boyfriend and I were planning on doing but instead we are going to book a one way ticket for him to australia visa approved or not and than book a ticket to NZ or Bali when his visa is approved and than we will make a little short holiday out of it. From all the recent approvals it has got to be soon for the rest of us, so we can only cross our fingers and be positive


----------



## Heats

Mellie, you and I are in the same boat.. But we are only (lol only) 5 weeks waiting on the FBI so far... My CO said that is all we need is my wife's FBI check and we are good. I am just counting down the days to getting that paper and getting my visa. Our plan is to move in June but having the visa gives us the courage to make the big changes like selling cars and all our stuff. Lol. Let us know when you get that FBI check.. And your visa!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Heats said:


> Mellie, you and I are in the same boat.. But we are only (lol only) 5 weeks waiting on the FBI so far... My CO said that is all we need is my wife's FBI check and we are good. I am just counting down the days to getting that paper and getting my visa. Our plan is to move in June but having the visa gives us the courage to make the big changes like selling cars and all our stuff. Lol. Let us know when you get that FBI check.. And your visa!


How long have you and your partner been together? I wonder if they approve applicants quicker if they have been with their partner longer or are married. I have been with my partner for almost 4 years but we aren't engaged or married because we have been waiting until we are settled in one country which will be Australia for the next few years. I am wondering if we have enough evidence, we had 2 years of leases together and we had a joint bank account while he was here in Australia, we have a dozen photos uploaded, our statutory declarations are about 4 pages long each and signed by justice of the peace. We have 2 888 forms each plus an extra 3 declarations from other friends stating that we are in a geniune relationship. Also have uploaded all of the police checks, medical, beneficiary etc. I uploaded flights, holidays, receipts etc. Do you think that is enough for a Case Officer?


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How long have you and your partner been together? I wonder if they approve applicants quicker if they have been with their partner longer or are married. I have been with my partner for almost 4 years but we aren't engaged or married because we have been waiting until we are settled in one country which will be Australia for the next few years. I am wondering if we have enough evidence, we had 2 years of leases together and we had a joint bank account while he was here in Australia, we have a dozen photos uploaded, our statutory declarations are about 4 pages long each and signed by justice of the peace. We have 2 888 forms each plus an extra 3 declarations from other friends stating that we are in a geniune relationship. Also have uploaded all of the police checks, medical, beneficiary etc. I uploaded flights, holidays, receipts etc. Do you think that is enough for a Case Officer?


 We will celebrate 11years of marriage in January. We have 3 kids (2 bio and 1 adopted) the adopted kid can't get citizenship from my wife and the reason we need my wife (the Aussie) to get her FBI check. Apparently they fear my wife, his mother may be a threat to his Safety..


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I have a good feeling about the next week!!! I think we will be seeing some grants soon as I am sure the Case Officers want to get a pile of their work done before they take their holidays! Good luck to Hprotaganist and Mellie and also Heats  and everyone else!


----------



## usaaus

I sure hope so--especially for the rest of the April/May/June applicants. That would give me some hope too (I applied July 9th). My fiancé and I have to leave Thailand in a couple days before our visas expire & want so badly to spend the holidays together. He can't come to America & I can't get a tourist visa for Australia so...fingers crossed that we don't have to keep meeting in random Countries to be together.


----------



## lkimball

*Sitting Duck*

Hi - My name is Lisa and I applied for a 309 on August 17th, 2014 from the US. I have yet to hear anything aside from any replies I have gotten to questions I have asked. All I have heard is that it is a 12-15 month processing time in DC (yikes). I have already turned in my medical exam as well as my FBI check.

What are the thoughts on the current timing? Is 6 months more likely? We jumped the gun and bought flights for March, which is just over 6 months from when I applied. Any thoughts on if March is reasonable??

If March doesnt work out - does anyone know if I am able to go in on an ETA and then come back to the states when the visa is granted since Im from a low risk country? If so, does anyone know if this prolongs the processing time frame?


----------



## halyce

My fiancee and I are hoping to submit our PMV within the next two weeks! He just left Aus after a 12 day trip where we met with our celebrant and spent time with my family. Always so hard to say goodbye. We are going to do ours as an online application, I'm hoping we won't forget anything!! I'm so excited


----------



## lkimball

*Concerned!*

Hey all - I had another question. I noticed on a few of the posts that it was noted that their application said "in progress" but that their spouses says "submitted". Is there a separate application that my husband should have sumbitted?! I have attached his 40SP to my application but Im worried Im missing something here.

Thanks!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

What do you mean? Like when you look at your application online it should have the sponsors application and that will say submitted next to it and than below that will be the applicants application and that will say in progress.


----------



## lkimball

Ah ha. Okay yes, I was looking at the login page where my applications are listed, not in the application itself. Phew!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Your a month behind me aswell by the way so we should get approvals around the same time hopefully. How long have your partner and you been together for? My partner is coming here Feb/March time that will be 7-8 months we are hoping our visa will be approved but if not he will stay for 3 months or until it is and than leave the country for it to be approved and return. I honestly think 7-9 months is the wait right now but who knows could be longer but from recent approvals should be before 9 months!


----------



## lkimball

We have been married for 5 years. If I don't get my visa by March (we have a wedding in Melbourne) I may go on an ETA - but that makes me nervous! How long have you been together?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

My partner and I have been dating for four years in February, we are not engaged or married as we have wanted to be in the same country for a while before we settle down and we have both been back and forth for the last few years. Have you got a one way ticket to Australia? I think you should definitely look into getting an ETA and making sure you have enough money in your bank if you are only getting a one way ticket to prove that you are only visiting as a tourist and have enough money to buy a plane ticket elsewhere after your "holiday" here. I mean you applied a month after me and I was thinking the 7 month mark would be ideal but you never know with immigration and I guess it depends on the Case Officer. It has been 5 months and I have heard nothing from our Case Officer. We were told we had a Case Officer in September so I am really hoping for an approval before February I hope you get yours before March!


----------



## lkimball

I'll cross my fingers for you as well! I do have a one way ticket but I was thinking of buying a return with flight insurance and I can cancel it. I need to look into all that though. So glad I found this forum!!


----------



## lkimball

I am wondering though how it works when on an ETA. Do they let you know it's about to be issued and at that point you have to leave. Any ideas?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Yeah thats what my partner and I have been talking about but honestly I mean if you worried about money I would just buy the one way ticket and have enough money in your bank and when you go through immigration say your visiting your partner and than you are both going to go to thailand,bali or new zealand but its undecided. I dunno you will save more money if you do it that way and than just wait out the approval


----------



## AUSUSA8892

You need to let your Case Officer know before you plan on visiting Australia on an ETA and if they are ready to approve it while you are there than they will inform you and tell you to leave the country thats when you can just go to new zealand or bali for a few days and they will approve it and than you can come back!


----------



## lkimball

K great - hopefully I get a Case Officer! But it sounds like not everyone is getting one. But feeling a ton better about it all now.


----------



## MamaBear

Just to let you guys know my fiancé and I had originally booked him a one way ticket from USA to here. Then I got worried and booked him a ticked to NZ for the time when we know he has to pop out of the country again. He cleared customs easily and their main concern was that he wasn't working or looking for work. There were able to see he has a PMV in the system and told him no problems on the ETA visa 

Soooooooo nice to be back together!!


----------



## lkimball

MamaBear said:


> Just to let you guys know my fiancé and I had originally booked him a one way ticket from USA to here. Then I got worried and booked him a ticked to NZ for the time when we know he has to pop out of the country again. He cleared customs easily and their main concern was that he wasn't working or looking for work. There were able to see he has a PMV in the system and told him no problems on the ETA visa
> 
> Soooooooo nice to be back together!!


That is great news that you guys are together again! Thanks for your FYI as well! You are all giving me such piece of mind at this point!


----------



## lkimball

MamaBear - Did you buy a round trip ticket or one way to NZ?


----------



## sharyny

ok so we got a officer assigned to our application today - her name is M - she needed just two more pieces of paperwork from us being my US green card which we gave her inmediately and my husband has to send to new mexico where we use to live, a form to get a police check (i should have known, new mexico says the turn around time is 7 days) ... and notarised - new mexico to send the form to the us embassy attention to our officer to avoid the back and forth of paperwork overseas ..., we are going to see a lawyer today to get it notarised and a money order written up for new mexico ..... we applied july 1st so 5 months to get someone to look at our paperwork .... she says when she's ready to approve he will need to be out of country for 5 days so she can activate the visa ....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

That is such awesome news!!! Congratulations must be such a relief for you to know you have a Case Officer now and it could be approved any week! I applied on the 19th of July so I am hoping that I hear from our Case Officer within the next month. This year has been the most stressful year in my life so I am hoping for some good news in the beginning of 2015!


----------



## sharyny

yeah its good news but we're having issues with the money order and may have to ask friends to do it for us over there ...... australia post doesnt do foreign currency money orders ... and neither does our bank.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Atleast you are on the right track and it shouldnt be long before your approval, I wish you all the best and hope it gets approved soon  Hprotganist or Mellie have you guys heard anything? Or Heats?


----------



## sharyny

we have 90 days to give her what she needs ... so just in time for my husband's next new zealand trip LOL ..... his 3 months will be up on the ETA .... so they may be scheduling it in time for that ....


----------



## Heats

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Atleast you are on the right track and it shouldnt be long before your approval, I wish you all the best and hope it gets approved soon  Hprotganist or Mellie have you guys heard anything? Or Heats?


Just waiting on the FBI for my wife's clearance.. They say 12-13 weeks.. We are at week 5 .. As soon as the sponsor clearance is in we will have a decision... Aka my visa.


----------



## H.Protagonist

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Atleast you are on the right track and it shouldnt be long before your approval, I wish you all the best and hope it gets approved soon  Hprotganist or Mellie have you guys heard anything? Or Heats?


Nothing yet. 

I still harbor faint hopes for December, but they're kind of dwindling. My application isn't as straightforward as others, though, since we both lived in two different countries up until 3 months before we got married (long distance for ~2 years before that with repeated visits between our respective countries and Australia), but we've known each other since 2006 and were able to show meetings before we even started dating, so I don't think they'll doubt the genuineness of the relationship, but it must look pretty crazy at a glance.

As they seem to be now granting VISAs to people who applied after me who have long-established relationships (bigapple was married 12 years already, right?) it seems complicated relationship details might be the reason behind the delay. So, if Mellie or Heats or others in the May-July range have more straightforward applications, they'll probably get granted before me. It's a depressing thought, but what can you do.


----------



## sharyny

yeah thank god i didnt need a sponsor clearance .... since our kids are aussies ...


----------



## IndyMama

HProtagonist thanks for sharing a bit of your story! I always wonder why some take longer & it's good to have a bit of an explanation.


----------



## Heats

sharyny said:


> yeah thank god i didnt need a sponsor clearance .... since our kids are aussies ...


1 of mine is Aussie born, 1 is US born (but an Aussie) and the reason we end the sponsor is that we adopted our son here. We fostered and adopted him so no stranger to background checks but have never seen it back logged like this..


----------



## sharyny

and christmas is coming up ... i hope they try to get as many thru as possible even if its just checking the apps to make sure all the paperwork is in and people know they are being looked at ....


----------



## H.Protagonist

IndyMama said:


> HProtagonist thanks for sharing a bit of your story! I always wonder why some take longer & it's good to have a bit of an explanation.


There is also the nagging (though probably paranoid) possibility that my frequent visits here during the processing of the VISA are holding it up for some reason. We submitted back in April when I was still in the US after returning from being in Australia previously, then we had the wedding party in the US end of May, then late June I returned to Aus to scope out potential living areas and visit with family. I've been here ever since after being granted a 600 until mid 2015. Other people have returned to Aus for traveling and visiting aging family members before, so it's not unusual, but at this stage every little thing makes you nervous.

No doubt my beautifully detailed timeline of our relationship, replete with cricket, glamour shots of the Giant Koala, and native animal patting pictures will win them over eventually, though.


----------



## IndyMama

H.Protagonist said:


> There is also the nagging (though probably paranoid) possibility that my frequent visits here during the processing of the VISA are holding it up for some reason. We submitted back in April when I was still in the US after returning from being in Australia previously, then we had the wedding party in the US end of May, then late June I returned to Aus to scope out potential living areas and visit with family. I've been here ever since after being granted a 600 until mid 2015. Other people have returned to Aus for traveling and visiting aging family members before, so it's not unusual, but at this stage every little thing makes you nervous. No doubt my beautifully detailed timeline of our relationship, replete with cricket, glamour shots of the Giant Koala, and native animal patting pictures will win them over eventually, though.


Anything with a koala THAT big will win out eventually. Don't sweat it, just be happy you're there with your partner -- some of us are still stuck being APARTners 
I know the go-by is upload all the evidence you can, but my niggling fear is that we overwhelm them and they sit down with their cup of coffee first thing in the morning when they get to work, open up a case, roll their eyes at how much stuff they have to read through, then move on to something presumably easier like a holiday visa! 
Note this is ONLY MY OWN PARANOIA here, I would never recommend anyone go light on the evidence if you've got it!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Ahh, IndyMama, you crack me up!!

Yeay sharyny, the ball is rolling! :-D 

As with all of our applications.... tick tick tick. Hang in there Heats and H.Protagonist! I always think things happen for a reason, the delay at this stage may mean something wonderful is being lined up for the future.... 

H. Protagonist, we will soon find out if complicated or non straight forward cases are given a lot more thought. Our application was submitted a day after AUSUSA8892, and in my opinion could be seen as a lot more 'questionable' so it'll be interesting (and maybe educational) to see how we both fair in the next month or so! Hopefully the CO is a sensible, open minded person who believes in the power of love! (Otherwise, I'd suggest they were in the wrong job).


----------



## usaaus

Just wondering if there could be any additional character reports required (on top of my Aus/USA/California checks) because my Aussie fiancé has a 17 year old daughter. Our case is complicated because I have a 3-year ban on entering as a tourist. Just hoping I haven't overlooked any requirements...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

H.Protaganist I think you will definitely be hearing something soon, maybe your application is complete and a Case Officer won't even contact you and you will just get an email one day to say you have been approved. I think if anyones application is going to take a long time it would be my partners and my application considering we aren't engaged or married yet. We just havn't wanted to rush into that for a visa, we want it to be the right time for both of us and I think he is back here we can finally settle down and know that we will be here for the next two years atleast no doubt about it. I honestly just hope we are approved by February that will have been 7 months I know that is a short time but for us it has been the longest wait of our lives! We just want to be together, and I would drop everything to go be with him right now but that isn't the smart thing to do. The smart thing is that we both keep working and save our money for our future together and that is what we are concentrating on right now. Whether the visa is approved or not he is coming to Australia in February because you can only handle being apart for so long and even the thought of being apart another 11 weeks is killer! I feel everyones pain on this board.. I am on blood pressure tablets to keep my blood pressure stable as it was through the roof and I am only 22 years old. I hope the Case Officer's understand how hard this is for us, I understand they have a job to do and it does take time but I hope they are working as quickly as they can so we can be reunited with our other halves. Anyway sorry for the rant but I am sure some of you can relate to how I am feeling, I really do hope that all of the applicants who applied before me get grants before February!


----------



## MamaBear

lkimball said:


> MamaBear - Did you buy a round trip ticket or one way to NZ?


It's a return ticket to NZ Ikimball. I scored a lovely deal $368 return. We know our visa will not be through before he has to be out of the country for the 3 month limit, hence it was easy to time.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Has anyone heard anything  Ugh I hate the not knowing!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Has anyone heard anything???


----------



## IndyMama

Only that I will have to submit pccs for my non migrating child of the application isn't finalized by her 16th bday (6 months from my file date), so I'm setting that in motion now so there's time for it all to clear. I have a slim but bright hope I'll get my grant before I go to SYD on Christmas night, but that's only 4.5 months from application so pretty unlikely.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

When did you apply Indymama? Thats good you have atleast heard from your Case Officer, thats always a good sign!


----------



## IndyMama

I applied August 17. No case officer, asked my question through the online form.


----------



## IndyMama

AUSUSA8892 said:


> H.Protaganist I think you will definitely be hearing something soon, maybe your application is complete and a Case Officer won't even contact you and you will just get an email one day to say you have been approved. I think if anyones application is going to take a long time it would be my partners and my application considering we aren't engaged or married yet. We just havn't wanted to rush into that for a visa, we want it to be the right time for both of us and I think he is back here we can finally settle down and know that we will be here for the next two years atleast no doubt about it. I honestly just hope we are approved by February that will have been 7 months I know that is a short time but for us it has been the longest wait of our lives! We just want to be together, and I would drop everything to go be with him right now but that isn't the smart thing to do. The smart thing is that we both keep working and save our money for our future together and that is what we are concentrating on right now. Whether the visa is approved or not he is coming to Australia in February because you can only handle being apart for so long and even the thought of being apart another 11 weeks is killer! I feel everyones pain on this board.. I am on blood pressure tablets to keep my blood pressure stable as it was through the roof and I am only 22 years old. I hope the Case Officer's understand how hard this is for us, I understand they have a job to do and it does take time but I hope they are working as quickly as they can so we can be reunited with our other halves. Anyway sorry for the rant but I am sure some of you can relate to how I am feeling, I really do hope that all of the applicants who applied before me get grants before February!


Just wanted you to know I saw this and have been thinking about you. Try to relax and let things take their course ~ you've got a solid application and it will come together eventually - and in the long view it's not THAT long before you (and me and all the rest of us APARTners) get to be reunited. Trust me, I HATE being away from the person I most want to be with, but I think this whole process will have a strengthening effect on our relationship. If you didn't really want it, you certainly wouldn't go through this expensive and emotionally exhausting process! So relax, please, don't make yourself sick. I know that's way easier to say than do, I'm not trying to be condescending just hate to see people suffering when really you've done all you can (and TBH, I'm saying it because I need to hear it too). Maybe try some yoga to help avoid the need for pharmaceuticals.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Whoo hoo! Hubby is now on his way Down Under for Christmas and New Year... 30 hours till I get to fall into his arms once more :-D... the 2 weeks will go far too fast but we only want to think about making the most of every minute and making some lovely family memories. My step daughter is also coming to meet her new family for the first time - there are lots of us - my little nieces & nephews can't wait to meet their new cousin, lol. This will be our first Christmas together and their first Aussie Christmas. My son and I can't wait (my son's school friends have even been getting excited for him - how lovely!). :-D :-D :-D :-D 

Anyone else reuniting with their significant other this Christmas/summer?


----------



## IndyMama

Yep I'm headed over in just 9 days! Can't wait!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Im so glad you will both be reunited with your partners! I won't be seeing mine until early March but the last 3 weeks have gone pretty quickly so hopefully the next 11 go quickly too. Definitely think I need to start doing some yoga though to help relieve my stress!


----------



## lkimball

Ive been doing a ton more yoga to help with the stress as well! Its one of the only things that can get my mind off of it all!!


----------



## ani89

Just wanted to double check...
As the sponsor, I do not need to provide a police check do I? Only sponsors with children need to supply a police check?
Thanks!


----------



## Heats

ani89 said:


> Just wanted to double check...
> As the sponsor, I do not need to provide a police check do I? Only sponsors with children need to supply a police check?
> Thanks!


it is my understanding that the sponsor needs one if there are any children involved (migrating or not)


----------



## Maggie-May24

If the applicant has migrating children, then the sponsor needs a police check.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Maggie-May24 said:


> If the applicant has migrating children, then the sponsor needs a police check.


Yes, thought this was the case. My husband has 3 children (21,19,12), however as none are migrating, we've been told I don't need to get one. We also put my son (11) down as a dependant of my husband but as he is an Australian citizen and already here we don't need to do anything for him. Fingers crossed What we've been told is correct and we won't need to scramble for a PC for me in.the end.


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Yes, thought this was the case. My husband has 3 children (21,19,12), however as none are migrating, we've been told I don't need to get one. We also put my son (11) down as a dependant of my husband but as he is an Australian citizen and already here we don't need to do anything for him. Fingers crossed What we've been told is correct and we won't need to scramble for a PC for me in.the end.


Same here - americas service center said my sponsor didn't need a PCC since my kids aren't migrating. DCHubby's kids over 16 y.o. likely need to provide THEIR PCCs though- I was told I have to get them for my 15 y.o. If the visa isn't granted before 16th birthday (in other words, if she's 16 at the time of grant even though she was only 15 at time of application).


----------



## cec2725

Hi everyone,

I have now received both my federal and police checks. I would like to attach them to my application. However, I have reached the maximum number of files already so I can't upload them on the immi website. I had the health check done this morning. So I want my application to be complete as soon as possible - just in case a CO looks at it and decide to process it! (I'm dreaming I know). 
I haven't heard from a CO yet. Where/how can I send my police checks? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Heats

cec2725 said:


> Hi everyone, I have now received both my federal and police checks. I would like to attach them to my application. However, I have reached the maximum number of files already so I can't upload them on the immi website. I had the health check done this morning. So I want my application to be complete as soon as possible - just in case a CO looks at it and decide to process it! (I'm dreaming I know). I haven't heard from a CO yet. Where/how can I send my police checks? Thanks for your help!


I mailed the originals to DC with a cover letter that stated my case number and all the stuff they say to refer to when corresponding with them. I sent to FedEx and tracked it there. About 4 weeks later they sent it back with a note that it was submitted and copies were attached to my file..

I am sure you have said before.. When did the FBI get your federal police check request? And when did you get it back?

I ended up with a surprise needing to get one for my sponsor and now waiting on the FBI to do their thing... And for a moment I thought I had everything done... I was wrong  lol


----------



## cec2725

Heats said:


> I mailed the originals to DC with a cover letter that stated my case number and all the stuff they say to refer to when corresponding with them. I sent to FedEx and tracked it there. About 4 weeks later they sent it back with a note that it was submitted and copies were attached to my file.. I am sure you have said before.. When did the FBI get your federal police check request? And when did you get it back? I ended up with a surprise needing to get one for my sponsor and now waiting on the FBI to do their thing... And for a moment I thought I had everything done... I was wrong  lol


Thanks a lot Heats. 
I mailed my request to the FBI on August 25th. And got it back exacty 14 weeks later. Our credit card was debited about one month after I mailed the request though! 
Sorry I must have missed it but why does your sponsor need a FBI check?


----------



## Heats

cec2725 said:


> Thanks a lot Heats.
> I mailed my request to the FBI on August 25th. And got it back exacty 14 weeks later. Our credit card was debited about one month after I mailed the request though!
> Sorry I must have missed it but why does your sponsor need a FBI check?


We fostered our son through CPS, and then Adopted him over 2 years ago. My wife had to get FBI checked because he is not biologically hers. (we were told back in july she would not need it but then in late OCT my CO said we did) I think its rather dumb as he is legally ours, but the Aus gov has some strange views on adoption. the crazy thing is what when you adopt from CPS and records are sealed, they give a new birth cert stating that we are is parents... if we were dishonest we could have sent the new cert in for citizenship by descent and they would have never know the difference. But we were honest and now have pay the extra $$ for him to be on my visa (and wait for citizenship as a PR) and get this extra FBI check...


----------



## cec2725

Heats said:


> We fostered our son through CPS, and then Adopted him over 2 years ago. My wife had to get FBI checked because he is not biologically hers. (we were told back in july she would not need it but then in late OCT my CO said we did) I think its rather dumb as he is legally ours, but the Aus gov has some strange views on adoption. the crazy thing is what when you adopt from CPS and records are sealed, they give a new birth cert stating that we are is parents... if we were dishonest we could have sent the new cert in for citizenship by descent and they would have never know the difference. But we were honest and now have pay the extra $$ for him to be on my visa (and wait for citizenship as a PR) and get this extra FBI check...


Wow! That's pretty crazy! Good you are honest. Shame honesty has to cost more $$!!! 
I hope your FBI check comes back soon or at least sooner than for me!


----------



## falcorkle

WendyB said:


> Hi CG, can you add me to the timeline also?
> Thanks!
> 
> (Spouse visa!)


Have you heard anything from a CO? We applied around the same time so I am trying to gage how they're working...


----------



## cec2725

falcorkle said:


> Have you heard anything from a CO? We applied around the same time so I am trying to gage how they're working...


Falcorkle, I applied at the beginning of October too and haven't heard a word from anyone. Just the automatic acknoledgment email I received when I submitted my application


----------



## WendyB

falcorkle said:


> Have you heard anything from a CO? We applied around the same time so I am trying to gage how they're working...


No, nothing yet. We are tentatively planning to pack up the end of April, visa or not.


----------



## falcorkle

cec2725 said:


> Falcorkle, I applied at the beginning of October too and haven't heard a word from anyone. Just the automatic acknoledgment email I received when I submitted my application


Thanks ya'll----just hoping for that next step in the process. Sending my fingerprints in next week and getting my medicals done the first week in January. Can't wait to get the ball rolling. I guess there is only so much we can do. Have a good holiday keep me posted if you hear anything!


----------



## cec2725

falcorkle said:


> Thanks ya'll----just hoping for that next step in the process. Sending my fingerprints in next week and getting my medicals done the first week in January. Can't wait to get the ball rolling. I guess there is only so much we can do. Have a good holiday keep me posted if you hear anything!


I just did my medical on Wednesday (and there goes another $325) and I am mailing out today my police clearances (I've reached the max number of files on my application so can't upload more). FBI check took 14 weeks to come back; State check: about a week! Good luck.


----------



## NYC2SYD

$235 for med check is a relative steal! Cost $500 in NY - if my visa doesn't get approved before it expires I will be so mad! I had it done in September a week after I applied when I was still under the naive assumption that the 5-7 month waiting period they quoted on the website was correct.

Thanks for the update on FBI check wait times, cec2725...I am now on week 13 and haven't gotten mine back yet. My credit card was also charged about a month after I sent it in. Hoping it doesn't get too held up with the holidays next week. 

My husband sent his in two weeks after me when he realized he'd need it - he has lived in the US for over 4 years, so was told he needed to get one, too.


----------



## lkimball

NYC2SYD said:


> $235 for med check is a relative steal! Cost $500 in NY - if my visa doesn't get approved before it expires I will be so mad! I had it done in September a week after I applied when I was still under the naive assumption that the 5-7 month waiting period they quoted on the website was correct.
> 
> Thanks for the update on FBI check wait times, cec2725...I am now on week 13 and haven't gotten mine back yet. My credit card was also charged about a month after I sent it in. Hoping it doesn't get too held up with the holidays next week.
> 
> My husband sent his in two weeks after me when he realized he'd need it - he has lived in the US for over 4 years, so was told he needed to get one, too.


When did you find out that your husband needed one too? I was unaware my husband would need one since we dont have any kids.


----------



## usaaus

I read about the 60-document limit for uploads, and when I started reaching the limit for my PMV application (lodged in July), I began uploading documents to my fiance's sponsor application instead on the same immi account. I don't know if this will work for everyone...but worth a try!

My fiance insisted on phoning immigration in Washington to see if he could get an update--nope. But he did ask them a question that was bothering him (because I keep adding more documents and he was worried that it would delay the application). They reassured him that the processing time is from when the application is lodged, not when the last document is attached.

I really hope to read on this forum soon that someone has good news--cheer us all up a little!!!


----------



## cec2725

Ok, so tourist VISA question:
I applied on October 2 for a partner visa (309/100). I've been married for 5 years (Australian husband) and we have 2 kids (both got their Australian citizenship and passport). Our case is pretty straight forward. We all live in the US and we are moving to Australia on February 2. I won't have my partner visa granted by then so I have to get a tourist visa. 
I would like to get a tourist visa, subclass 600 for 12 months (As according to their timeline, it can take up to 15 months to get my partner visa granted and if it does take 15 months, I would have been in Australia for 11 months and I would like to avoid having to leave the country numerous times until my partner visa is granted).
Has anyone got one in the past? if not, and let's say I get a 6 month tourist visa and my partner visa is not granted when it expires, can I request an extension of my stay WITHOUT having to leave the country? Flying in and out is just too expensive and I'll probably have to take my kids with me as their Dad will be working, so I really want to avoid being in this situation as much as possible. 

Also can I apply for a 12 month tourist visa and if they think I shouldn't stay 12 month on a tourist, can they grant it but for a shorter period? 

Thanks


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hoping the New year will bring good news to us all! It has just been over 5 months now since my partner and I lodged our application and still havn't heard anything from our Case Officer. Hopefully next month!


----------



## Mellie

We sent our case officer an email the other day and got an auto reply saying they're away until December 29. I would guess that they're all on Christmas break at the moment.


----------



## Mish

Alot of people in both private and public finished up on Friday. Some return after Christmas others not until January....


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Mellie what has your Case Officer asked from you? You applied in April didn't you?


----------



## halyce

Hey Guys, 

I have a question for you experts! My partner and I are very keen to submit our application (we have decided to go with online) and the last piece of the puzzle is his divorce certificate. It is finalised and the courts are just backed up over Christmas. Is it possible to apply without it and upload it once it arrives and explain this to the case officer? Or is this not a good idea and better to wait for the piece of paper?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

halyce said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question for you experts! My partner and I are very keen to submit our application (we have decided to go with online) and the last piece of the puzzle is his divorce certificate. It is finalised and the courts are just backed up over Christmas. Is it possible to apply without it and upload it once it arrives and explain this to the case officer? Or is this not a good idea and better to wait for the piece of paper?
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


Hi there,

My husband had to upload his divorce certificates and although we got most of our paperwork organised before submitting (including FBI checks and medicals), it took us a little while to upload it all. I think as long as it's on its way, just upload it when you can... it'll be a while before anyone looks or does anything to your casefile anyway.

Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hope everyone had a merry christmas! Hope to hear some good news in the next week!


----------



## NYC2SYD

lkimball said:


> When did you find out that your husband needed one too? I was unaware my husband would need one since we dont have any kids.


LKimball, sorry for the delayed reply! My husband said that on the list of required documents for the sponsor, it says a police check _could_ be required of the sponsor for any country where they've lived over 12 months. My husband has been living in the US for over 4 years, so he did the local police check in NY and the FBI one too just to be safe.

Since the FBI check especially takes so long, we didn't want to find out later than we needed it and have it hold everything up.

Currently over 14 weeks and nothing back from FBI yet...


----------



## GadoGadoGal

NYC2SYD said:


> Since the FBI check especially takes so long, we didn't want to find out later than we needed it and have it hold everything up.


We decided to take this route too since it is one of the less expense, fee-bearing pieces of evidence to provide, but the wait to receive it is a bit much.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The sponsor only needs a police check if there are minor children involved that aren't his/hers (i.e., the applicant's children from a former relationship).


----------



## Heats

CollegeGirl said:


> The sponsor only needs a police check if there are minor children involved that aren't his/hers (i.e., the applicant's children from a former relationship).


Or even if they are his and hers together ( ie adopted). 8 weeks waiting on this FBI check we were told we didn't need... Then told we did.. Only 4-6 more weeks to go..


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't believe you should have had to provide police checks in that situation... I think they were correct when you first were told you didn't. But it is what it is at this point. 

Maybe there's some confusing verbiage in the regulations that says something about them not being needed if they are the sponsor's "biological" children which made them confused about how to interpret it in your case. Who knows. Two different COs will often interpret things two different ways. It shouldn't happen, but it does.


----------



## Canegirl

Hi,

Is this the thread where I can add the date of our application to the list?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sure. I just need the date you applied, and whether you applied online or via paper.  Oh, and which visa you applied for (PMV or 309).


----------



## Canegirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Sure. I just need the date you applied, and whether you applied online or via paper.  Oh, and which visa you applied for (PMV or 309).


Hi CollegeGirl!

Applied 31/12/14 online for a PMV.

Thank you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Added you.  Man, this thread has been quiet on the grants lately. Hoping they'll pick back up again this month!


----------



## Canegirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Added you.  Man, this thread has been quiet on the grants lately. Hoping they'll pick back up again this month!


Thank you!


----------



## jsr

Could I ask where did you do your medical check...was it California?


----------



## Heats

CollegeGirl said:


> Added you.  Man, this thread has been quiet on the grants lately. Hoping they'll pick back up again this month!


I know in my case and seems like others as well the US FBI is the hold up... 12-14 weeks just to run a background check is killing the time line.


----------



## jsr

cec2725 said:


> Wow! That's pretty crazy! Good you are honest. Shame honesty has to cost more $$!!!
> I hope your FBI check comes back soon or at least sooner than for me!


Hello,
Did you have your medical in California, and if so could you please tell me where abouts? 
Thank you


----------



## JonJakJus

Hi CollegeGirl could we please be added to the list. 

Applied online for a 309 on the 12/31/14.

Thank you


----------



## JonJakJus

Heats said:


> I know in my case and seems like others as well the US FBI is the hold up... 12-14 weeks just to run a background check is killing the time line.


We just got ours back before Christmas after waiting nearly 16 weeks. Luckily we applied beforehand.


----------



## CollegeGirl

There are only three approved panel physicians you can use for your medical in CA - one each in Berkeley, LA, and San Diego.

United States of America


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sure thing, JonJakJus.


----------



## lkimball

Good to know! Missed that tidbit on his list of things. We will get his sent off ASAP then, just to be safe. I cant believe its 14 weeks now. It took 4 weeks when I got mine in July!


----------



## Mellie

We got our FBI check back after about 16 weeks. Hubby is headed back to the USA in a few weeks so that they can make the final decision.


----------



## ctegleston

Hi CG. My Aussie girl and I applied from the U.S. online August 13 2014. We haven't heard anything other than an email about 3 weeks ago that says our application was about to be assessed. Not sure if that is just something they say to pacify people or if they are in fact about to assign a CO. Suggestions?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Hubby & step daughter went home today after a lovely two week holiday for Xmas and new year.... countdown begins again - only 95 days! :'( 

On an aside, while at the Qantas counter, a worker was having strong words with a guy who didn't seem to speak much English that wanted to go to NZ on a one way ticket. He was being told he wouldn't be allowed into NZ on a one way. I wasn't there long enough to hear the whole story (yep I'm nosey), but I was very interested in the 'no one way ticket' info... any thoughts?


----------



## Mish

Probably because he isn't Australian or NZ citizen. I believe you need a return ticket for NZ unless you are Aussie or NZ.


----------



## CollegeGirl

ctegleston said:


> Hi CG. My Aussie girl and I applied from the U.S. online August 13 2014. We haven't heard anything other than an email about 3 weeks ago that says our application was about to be assessed. Not sure if that is just something they say to pacify people or if they are in fact about to assign a CO. Suggestions?


Unfortunately I'm not sure. They weren't sending those emails out when I applied. Since it's only been 4.5 months for you it would seem early to be getting your hopes up, but who knows.


----------



## cec2725

jsr said:


> Hello, Did you have your medical in California, and if so could you please tell me where abouts? Thank you


Hi JSR,

Sorry I am just seeing this. I had my medical done in LA. I found the address following the link on my immi account about the medical. You have to click on it, answer some questions and you'll get a referal letter with a HAP id. 
Then make the appointment with one of the authorised practitionners and your HAP id. 
The one in LA is:

Expresscare Medical Clinic
Medical and Radiology examinations
8930 S, Sepulveda Boulevard, 200
Los Angeles 
California 90455
+1 310 641 8111
Dr William F Brath


----------



## jsr

Thank thou so much, that is a great price for los Angeles standards. I appreciate your help


----------



## bigapplekanga

ctegleston said:


> Hi CG. My Aussie girl and I applied from the U.S. online August 13 2014. We haven't heard anything other than an email about 3 weeks ago that says our application was about to be assessed. Not sure if that is just something they say to pacify people or if they are in fact about to assign a CO. Suggestions?


For reference: We received that same generic email on October 8 and we received our 309/100 grant on December 3.


----------



## IndyMama

bigapplekanga said:


> For reference: We received that same generic email on October 8 and we received our 309/100 grant on December 3.


Thanks for that info BigAppleKanga!! Anyone else have that kind of timeline info to share?
I got my generic email on Nov 26.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Thanks for that info BigAppleKanga!! Anyone else have that kind of timeline info to share?
I got my generic email on Nov 26.[/QUOTE]

We got ours on Oct 8th too. Applied 20th July. Nothing since. Not expecting anything till maybe end of Feb (if the 7 mth trend continues in 2015).


----------



## AUSUSA8892

We got ours on October 8th and applied on the 19th of July and havn't heard anything since the generic email. Hoping to be approved in the next month, or atleast have the C/O contact us. I hope if they needed more information they would ask us and not just deny us. I am starting to stress out now not hearing anything from them!! My boyfriend has booked his one way ticket to Brisbane from LAX regardless of the visa or not. If we still havn't been approved a partner visa he will come over on a tourist visa and than hopefully they contact us while he is here otherwise after 3 months we will have to leave Australia for a bit and travel maybe Bali/Thailand. I really hope they get a wriggle on and start accepting May/June/July applicants! Does anyone know how Hprotaganist application is going and if they have heard anything. They applied in April right?


----------



## bigapplekanga

AUSUSA8892 said:


> We got ours on October 8th and applied on the 19th of July and havn't heard anything since the generic email. Hoping to be approved in the next month, or atleast have the C/O contact us. I hope if they needed more information they would ask us and not just deny us. I am starting to stress out now not hearing anything from them!! My boyfriend has booked his one way ticket to Brisbane from LAX regardless of the visa or not. If we still havn't been approved a partner visa he will come over on a tourist visa and than hopefully they contact us while he is here otherwise after 3 months we will have to leave Australia for a bit and travel maybe Bali/Thailand. I really hope they get a wriggle on and start accepting May/June/July applicants! Does anyone know how Hprotaganist application is going and if they have heard anything. They applied in April right?


Hopefully now that the holidays are over everyone will start to hear more. Sending grant thoughts to everyone!


----------



## H.Protagonist

AUSUSA8892 said:


> We got ours on October 8th and applied on the 19th of July and havn't heard anything since the generic email. Hoping to be approved in the next month, or atleast have the C/O contact us. I hope if they needed more information they would ask us and not just deny us. I am starting to stress out now not hearing anything from them!! My boyfriend has booked his one way ticket to Brisbane from LAX regardless of the visa or not. If we still havn't been approved a partner visa he will come over on a tourist visa and than hopefully they contact us while he is here otherwise after 3 months we will have to leave Australia for a bit and travel maybe Bali/Thailand. I really hope they get a wriggle on and start accepting May/June/July applicants! Does anyone know how Hprotaganist application is going and if they have heard anything. They applied in April right?


Nothing yet. Well, to be fair, everyone just got back from holidays, so I wasn't expecting anything until maybe the week of the 12th, but a girl can hope, right? 

You can be sure I'll post as soon as I hear something (preferably a good something). Wishing a waterfall of grants to all us 6+ monthers in the next few weeks.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I emailed the America's Embassy last Monday and still have not received an email back from them... So they must either still be on holidays or working pretty slow cause usually they would get back to me within two days. UGh I wish they would do something soon. I hope since it is the first Monday back in the New year that they finally get working on some cases and can moving forward with the approvals!


----------



## Mellie

Our CO is working at the moment, we've had a few emails from her in the last week or so. It's probably quite different with emailing a specific person than the general embassy email though.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

When did you first hear from your CO Mellie?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

I hate this waiting game


----------



## CollegeGirl

Every time one of you post on this thread I hold my breath opening it hoping it's a grant! Fingers crossed we see some soon. Hugs all 'round... the waiting is the worst part.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

We got an email today requesting more info. M being our CO ... a few things we need to clarify (which we thought we would need to do, such as more detail about my step daughter not migrating). 
They are back at work, heads down, tails up!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hello all! Just finished my shift and glad to let everyone know that my partner received an email from our CO too today stating that our visa is in the final stages of processing for the 309 but because we have been together for almost 4 years they have stated that we can go straight to a Subclass 100 visa? I am not sure what that really means but they said if we provide more evidence from July and earlier 2011, as we only gave them leases from December 2011 that we could be approved for a 100. The only thing is I met my partner 2nd of February and than he left back to USA in April I followed him there in May and stayed with his parents for three months than he came back in October where he stayed with me at my sisters than we got a place together in December. They didn't ask us for any other evidence so I am pretty sure that we are in the clear for being approved 100% for the 309 and a chance maybe for the 100 if we can come up with enough information. But I think because we weren't actually paying bills together than that they will probably say no? I don't know but I am just so ecstatic that our CO finally contacted us. BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!! P.S for all new comers I applied July 19th so everyone who applied after that your not far away


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hello all! Just finished my shift and glad to let everyone know that my partner received an email from our CO too today stating that our visa is in the final stages of processing for the 309 but because we have been together for almost 4 years they have stated that we can go straight to a Subclass 100 visa? I am not sure what that really means but they said if we provide more evidence from July and earlier 2011, as we only gave them leases from December 2011 that we could be approved for a 100. The only thing is I met my partner 2nd of February and than he left back to USA in April I followed him there in May and stayed with his parents for three months than he came back in October where he stayed with me at my sisters than we got a place together in December. They didn't ask us for any other evidence so I am pretty sure that we are in the clear for being approved 100% for the 309 and a chance maybe for the 100 if we can come up with enough information. But I think because we weren't actually paying bills together than that they will probably say no? I don't know but I am just so ecstatic that our CO finally contacted us. BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!! P.S for all new comers I applied July 19th so everyone who applied after that your not far away


Woo hoo Felicity! Glad to hear your app is progressing too! Great news about the 100! I'm sure you'll be able to make it work. They really do work in date order, seeing we applied only a day after you!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

How exciting!! We have the same CO aswell so it will be interesting to see when we get approved and whether its around the same time. When will you be sending back all the information to her? We are going to have everything in by tomorrow so hopefully by next week we have news on whether we are approved. What did they say about yours that you needed?


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hello all! Just finished my shift and glad to let everyone know that my partner received an email from our CO too today stating that our visa is in the final stages of processing for the 309 but because we have been together for almost 4 years they have stated that we can go straight to a Subclass 100 visa? I am not sure what that really means but they said if we provide more evidence from July and earlier 2011, as we only gave them leases from December 2011 that we could be approved for a 100. The only thing is I met my partner 2nd of February and than he left back to USA in April I followed him there in May and stayed with his parents for three months than he came back in October where he stayed with me at my sisters than we got a place together in December. They didn't ask us for any other evidence so I am pretty sure that we are in the clear for being approved 100% for the 309 and a chance maybe for the 100 if we can come up with enough information. But I think because we weren't actually paying bills together than that they will probably say no? I don't know but I am just so ecstatic that our CO finally contacted us. BEST DAY OF MY LIFE!!! P.S for all new comers I applied July 19th so everyone who applied after that your not far away


Just send 'em whatever you have and see what happens.  Going straight to the 100 means permanent residency for you (PR) right away instead of going through the temporary route first. You can go straight to PR if at the time you applied you had been de facto or married for 3 years, or for 2 years if you also have a child together.

So if you meet that criteria (or think you MIGHT meet it), just send them everything you can and let them decide. Nothing to lose.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Well techniquely we had been in a de facto relationship because we were splitting costs for everything but its hard to provide evidence of that. We were living at his parents for free for 3 months and just paying for everything evenly. We are going to get his mum to write a statement for us. Anyway fingers crossed! So happy though, I hope now my health will go back to normal as this has literally stressed my body out so much mentally!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> How exciting!! We have the same CO aswell so it will be interesting to see when we get approved and whether its around the same time. When will you be sending back all the information to her? We are going to have everything in by tomorrow so hopefully by next week we have news on whether we are approved. What did they say about yours that you needed?


We have 28 days and it will take that long to get all the paperwork and to get a medical for my step daughter. We have been asked for another history of our relationship, whether they saw our previous ones or not doesn't matter..it's opportunity to expand on our relationship and events of the last 6 months. As I've said before, we aren't in hurry cause my son and I are planning to spend 3 months there from Easter and my husband can't move till the end of the school year and his daughter goes to live with her mum. I'm happy if we get the 309 approved by May to give us time to make real plans rather than worry about tourist visas. If rejected then I'll be in the US and Randy won't have left his job so we'll consider me applying to live there instead.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

DChubbyAUwife said:


> We have 28 days and it will take that long to get all the paperwork and to get a medical for my step daughter. We have been asked for another history of our relationship, whether they saw our previous ones or not doesn't matter..it's opportunity to expand on our relationship and events of the last 6 months. As I've said before, we aren't in hurry cause my son and I are planning to spend 3 months there from Easter and my husband can't move till the end of the school year and his daughter goes to live with her mum. I'm happy if we get the 309 approved by May to give us time to make real plans rather than worry about tourist visas. If rejected then I'll be in the US and Randy won't have left his job so we'll consider me applying to live there instead.


Well atleast theres no rush for you guys! My partner is in USA and I am here. We are both trying to work and save as much money as we can. Honestly if I had the money I would be over there with him right now waiting for this visa to be approved but the thing is I don't so we are trying to set ourselves up financially before he gets here so we have some money to start our future up with! How long have you and your partner been together for? I bet you will be approved within weeks after you send them back all of the information. It seems with us they were pretty with everything we provided although mind you my partner and I did ambush them with documents so they can't really ask for much more except for more evidence from july 2011. I am just stoked we got contacted, seriously biggest relief. I finally feel stress free, I literally was stressing out everyday!!!! Thank god!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

We've spent a total of 6 weeks together our whole relationship! Every 3 months from July we have spent 2 weeks together ...we met 12 months ago tomorrow! In the beginning when trying to put app together it was stressful but it's just a process and we knew eventually we would have our turn. Not easy being separated, but like you, we have to think long term. As an 'older' couple with mortgages, children, children at Uni, debts, etc. with possibility of one income, we have to make sound financial decisions. If I were under 30 without a dependant, I would be there working on a working tourist visa... as a 'specialist' (spec ed teacher) in a growing field, I am eligible for the special work visa Aust-USA have agreement over, BUT the time it would take to get approved, get my qualification recognised by VA or DC ed dept and find work would probably be longer than waiting for the 309! We overwhelmed them with docs too and ended up having to send more important ones via email. Oops


----------



## AUSUSA8892

How exciting, congrats on the 12 months tomorrow  Lets keep each other posted I will be sure to let you know when I hear more from M (CO)


----------



## MamaBear

Just popping in… sending lots of 'successful application processed' thoughts to everyone. Coming up to our 3 month mark and still haven't received the FBI check. Hoping that comes through soon. It's great to be together and it's so much easier on my kids and I to build a family bond when their step dad is in the same country lol. Like DChubbyAUwife said as an 'older' couple things are a little different to manage with mortgages, kids and associated expenses, whilst I am lucky to be financially stable at the moment, we are really looking forward to visa approval to start the job hunting for my partner!

Fingers crossed 2015 brings lots of approvals in record times!!


----------



## IndyMama

Just home from two sunny wonderful weeks in Sydney. Chomping at the bit already for this last bit of waiting to be over, but know that it will fly by with lots to do before the international move. I'm going in April on my ETA if the PMV hasn't Ce through by then, and am planning to be married in July. Fingers crossed for the approval before then!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

IndyMama said:


> Just home from two sunny wonderful weeks in Sydney. Chomping at the bit already for this last bit of waiting to be over, but know that it will fly by with lots to do before the international move. I'm going in April on my ETA if the PMV hasn't Ce through by then, and am planning to be married in July. Fingers crossed for the approval before then!


Have you not heard anything yet? I think you will in the next month since we just got contacted and we applied in July. I think the CO will approve us this or next month at the latest since we have everything they need except for more if we want the BC100 we need to come up with some more info for a period of 5 months in 2011 which is what we are gathering now


----------



## AUSUSA8892

MamaBear said:


> Just popping in&#8230; sending lots of 'successful application processed' thoughts to everyone. Coming up to our 3 month mark and still haven't received the FBI check. Hoping that comes through soon. It's great to be together and it's so much easier on my kids and I to build a family bond when their step dad is in the same country lol. Like DChubbyAUwife said as an 'older' couple things are a little different to manage with mortgages, kids and associated expenses, whilst I am lucky to be financially stable at the moment, we are really looking forward to visa approval to start the job hunting for my partner!
> 
> Fingers crossed 2015 brings lots of approvals in record times!!


Hi MamaBear!!
Thanks so much and I hope the same for you aswell! I think its looking good like 6-9 months for visas at the moment! We are currently sitting at 6 months next week and hope to be approved this month. We are just sending some evidence back and than will get an answer on whether we have our BC100 or 309 visa which is what we originally applied for but the CO recommended we maybe apply for the BC100 if we get some more evidence. I know the feeling, with my partner and I we have struggled financially over these past few years. We are finally getting back on track and actually have some savings in the bank which is a first for us both! I can't wait until we are approved so he can start looking at jobs. I am going to get a place for us to rent at the end of feb or start of march as he comes on the 11th so its going to be hard for me paying rent by myself if he doesnt have an income coming in.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Does anyone know what the difference is between a 309 and a BC100? Does it just mean if you get the 100 you go straight to being a permenant citizen? I don't really understand?


----------



## Mish

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a 309 and a BC100? Does it just mean if you get the 100 you go straight to being a permenant citizen? I don't really understand?


It means you go straight to PR and don't need to apply for PR 2 years after lodging 309. It is a great thing because.....

Can study at university on domestic rates (paid up front) and will be easier to get a job. Not to forget the best thing ... you don't need to continue collecting evidence!!


----------



## Heats

MamaBear said:


> Just popping in&#8230; sending lots of 'successful application processed' thoughts to everyone. Coming up to our 3 month mark and still haven't received the FBI check. Hoping that comes through soon. It's great to be together and it's so much easier on my kids and I to build a family bond when their step dad is in the same country lol. Like DChubbyAUwife said as an 'older' couple things are a little different to manage with mortgages, kids and associated expenses, whilst I am lucky to be financially stable at the moment, we are really looking forward to visa approval to start the job hunting for my partner! Fingers crossed 2015 brings lots of approvals in record times!!


What date did the FBI get your fingerprints? Have they charged you credit card yet?

My wife's were received nov 3 . Credit card not charged... 10 weeks tomorrow am!!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

My partner and I applied for the FBI check at the end of July I think it took ours like 11 weeks.. I guess its taking roughly 12-16 weeks right now.


----------



## IndyMama

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Have you not heard anything yet? I think you will in the next month since we just got contacted and we applied in July. I think the CO will approve us this or next month at the latest since we have everything they need except for more if we want the BC100 we need to come up with some more info for a period of 5 months in 2011 which is what we are gathering now


Nope haven't heard anything after the standard 3 month email. But am watching your case and DCHubby's very closely since you guys applied a month before me. Maybe I'll get my grant in time for my Valentine birthday. My state police check is dated March 10, so I'll likely send off for new ones in January so that doesn't hold up the process. I ordered FBI checks (paying by postal money order) for myself and non-migrating soon-to-be 16 year old the week before Christmas, in case the PMV isn't granted before her 16th birthday.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a 309 and a BC100? Does it just mean if you get the 100 you go straight to being a permenant citizen? I don't really understand?


Permanent resident and citizen are two different things.

A 309 is a temporary (provisional) spouse visa. It allows you to live in Australia until it's time to reassess you for your Permanent Residency (PR) visa, the BC100. If you have been de facto long enough (which is what your CO is trying to work out), you skip the temporary 309 and go straight to Permanent Residency (the 100 visa).

Having PR allows you to live in Australia for as long as you want, even the rest of your life. After you've been PR for five years, however, the travel facility on your PR visa expires - meaning if you want to travel out of Australia and come back in again, you'll need something called a Return Resident Visa. These are very easy/inexpensive, and as long as you've lived in Australia for at least 2 out of the 5 years, you'll get one without issue that allows you to travel in and out of Australia for another 5 years. You can do this as many times as you want, OR...

After you've lived in Australia for four years, you'll be eligible for citizenship. It doesn't matter if you started on the 309 or the 100... four years later, you can apply and become a citizen. Citizenship means no more worrying about Return Resident Visas every time you want to leave the country. You can come and go as you please. You will also be required to vote in elections as an Aussie citizen. The US & Australia do allow dual citizenship - I know tons of dual US/Aus citizens. 

The requirements for citizenship are that at least the last year of your 4 years in Aus was as a Permanent Resident (so like I said, whether you started on a 309 or the 100, you'd have at least one year of being PR either way), and that you can't have spent more than one year out of the four total outside Australia (like in visits to the US or wherever else). In the last year before you apply for citizenship, you can't have been out of Australia for more than three months.

I hope that rundown helps clarify things a little - let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## fireatwill

Hi CollegeGirl,

We're on a 300, applied October 14th, don't yet have a CO and applied online.

Thanks


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> My partner and I applied for the FBI check at the end of July I think it took ours like 11 weeks.. I guess its taking roughly 12-16 weeks right now.


Crazy!! Hubby applied for his beginning June and they were waiting for him when he got home after we got married in July... took no longer then about 6 weeks.

That new system has wrecked havoc!


----------



## H.Protagonist

An email!

A request from M.L. for one last document before they finalize the application... *_*

Good? Bad?

Dropped a reminder of my travel here in my response when asking if there was any other info I could provide, just to be sure. Subtle as a brick, but not taking any chances. My heart...!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

H.Protagonist said:


> An email!
> 
> A request from M.L. for one last document before they finalize the application... *_*
> 
> Good? Bad?
> 
> Dropped a reminder of my travel here in my response when asking if there was any other info I could provide, just to be sure. Subtle as a brick, but not taking any chances. My heart...!


Whoo hoo!! Progress  ...hopefully all goes smoothly and as you need it to.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Progress, indeed, DChubbyAUwife!

Insta-email reply from Immi after I uploaded the doc.

Boom! GRANTED! \[-_-]/


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

sharyny said:


> we have 90 days to give her what she needs ... so just in time for my husband's next new zealand trip LOL ..... his 3 months will be up on the ETA .... so they may be scheduling it in time for that ....


Hi Sharyny.. I'm curious! Lol. I wonder why they give applicants different timeframes to submit extra paperwork. ..we were offered 28 and need to get medical and court docs in that time.. will be cutting it fine (maybe that's what they want) anyway...how is everything going? Did you get the money order sorted? And all the paperwork in? 
Hope you had a lovely Xmas and NY
Kirsty


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

h.protagonist said:


> progress, indeed, dchubbyauwife!
> 
> Insta-email reply from immi after i uploaded the doc.
> 
> Boom! Granted! \[-_-]/


yeay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyMama

H.Protagonist said:


> Progress, indeed, DChubbyAUwife! Insta-email reply from Immi after I uploaded the doc. Boom! GRANTED! \[-_-]/


Waahhhhh! 
The giant koala prevails!!!!!!
You must be thrilled!
I'm simultaneously insanely jealous and over the moon happy for you!


----------



## Heats

H.Protagonist said:


> Progress, indeed, DChubbyAUwife!
> 
> Insta-email reply from Immi after I uploaded the doc.
> 
> Boom! GRANTED! \[-_-]/


AWESOME!! Now if we can get the FBI to get us my wife's back ground check to me I can be on my way as well!!

Congrats!


----------



## H.Protagonist

IndyMama said:


> Waahhhhh!
> The giant koala prevails!!!!!!
> You must be thrilled!
> I'm simultaneously insanely jealous and over the moon happy for you!


Bow before the Giant Koala! He grants all wishes! 

I am thrilled, but it's also 4AM and my face feels like it's been microwaved. So, subdued 'yay' into this slug-infested night.

It's been 8.5 months and much stressing over if I'd uploaded enough since mine was more, ah, streamlined than many of the others I've seen detailed here, but there it is. Perhaps 8-9 months can now be considered a potential time frame for multi-country/heavy online relationships that end in marriage from low risk country applicants? 



Heats said:


> AWESOME!! Now if we can get the FBI to get us my wife's back ground check to me I can be on my way as well!!
> 
> Congrats!


You're next, Heats! Just that last piece of the puzzle and you're gold. It's terrible how long the FBI checks are taking now. I sent in for mine back in June and got it back in like 5 weeks. Wishing you swift mail and expecting good news for you soon.

I just need to figure out a flight plan so I can have them officially issue it now. Hmm...


----------



## Heats

I sent a note to My Co this Am as today is 10 weeks waiting on the FBI. it was just a note to say Hi and let her know the FBI is showing 12-15 weeks to get back clearances. (as if she didn't know) 

any way, She replied quickly that she was aware of the FBI issues, and then said 
"Like you, I also am looking forward to receiving the clearance and progressing the application." (AKA - getting our file off her desk..lol)


----------



## MamaBear

WOOOO HOOOOO HP!!!! Congrats and fireworks and happy bum dances to you!! 

and another one bites the dust 


Heats I'm not sure of the exact day we submitted the FBI check, it was in the same week that our visa application was submitted. I think perhaps my partner organised a cheque but we will be checking his cc as well just in case. All the stuff we were trying to get done at the time in prep for him coming here makes everything just a blur.


----------



## Heats

- I wanted to delete my incorrect use of quote but it said I have to use all these words... so sorry for this post..


----------



## Heats

MamaBear said:


> Heats I'm not sure of the exact day we submitted the FBI check, it was in the same week that our visa application was submitted. I think perhaps my partner organised a cheque but we will be checking his cc as well just in case. All the stuff we were trying to get done at the time in prep for him coming here makes everything just a blur.


My was signed for on NOV 3 @ 0934am (according to UPS tracking) - yours must have got there around the same time... trust me when I get it you may not see it posted here right away but if you listen closely you will hear me celebrating here in Texas.


----------



## cec2725

H.Protagonist said:


> Progress, indeed, DChubbyAUwife! Insta-email reply from Immi after I uploaded the doc. Boom! GRANTED! \[-_-]/


CONGRATS!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Congratulations!! My partner is sending the rest of our information tomorrow incase we can be approved for a BC100, otherwise we will be approved for the 309 they said. So Hopefully I will have some good news in the next week or two aswell  Will keep everyone updated! Im so glad they are finally moving quickly again with it all!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm loving all this great news! BIG CONGRATS, H. Protagonist!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!  I'll update your timeline.


----------



## CollegeGirl

fireatwill said:


> Hi CollegeGirl,
> 
> We're on a 300, applied October 14th, don't yet have a CO and applied online.
> 
> Thanks


Hi fireatwill! By "we're on a 300" do you mean you're already in Aus on a 300 and have applied for an 820? Or are you applying for a 300? This thread is really for offshore US applications, so if you're already in Aus on a 300 it wouldn't really apply.  You wouldn't have long to wait, anyway, if that were the case - PMV to 820 applications typically only take a few days, a few weeks, or at most a few months.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm loving all this great news! BIG CONGRATS, H. Protagonist!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!  I'll update your timeline.


Finally!  I'd predicted this week as the restart for grants, but hadn't really expected to hear so immediately. Very relieved. Have to just figure out the flight thing. I'll confirm with M.L., but is there a time limit as to when you arrange to bump out for a few days? And does it have to be 5 days or closer to 3-5 days...? I already have a ticket back to the US for April, but I may just join my husband on his business trip to Japan in mid-Feb if Immi was kosher with waiting a month to issue the grant. <-- Is this not a good idea?

Anyway, it hasn't really been so terrible since I've been here with my husband for the end bits, but man, that stress just sits in the back of your mind like a heavy weight. I'll stick around for a bit and see if I can't help anyone else now that I know that my streamlined application was OK in the end. Hoping to hear more grants for people this week!

I also wanted to say thanks for all the help and support you, everyone, and this forum have provided. Would have been 10x more of a nail-biter without all the tips, info, and chats. Cheers for that!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait, hang on - they granted the 309 while you were still in Aus? That's a problem.  They're supposed to let you know to get offshore, wait until you're offshore, and THEN grant it. Am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If I'm understanding you correctly, you're going to need to get back in touch with ML and let her know you are still onshore. She'll need to basically un-grant your visa, let you get offshore, and then grant it again. Granting a visa that can only be granted offshore while you're onshore nullifies the visa, but it's something they can rectify.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, you're going to need to get back in touch with ML and let her know you are still onshore. She'll need to basically un-grant your visa, let you get offshore, and then grant it again. Granting a visa that can only be granted offshore while you're onshore nullifies the visa, but it's something they can rectify.


No, no, don't worry. I dropped the 'heads up I'm still in Aus' in my reply to her when she asked for the last document before finalizing the VISA, and she said to arrange travel so that they can grant it. It's basically just waiting for me to leave the country. That's why I want to know how long/if I can leave next month or if it has to be done immediately.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh god! You gave me a heart attack when you said you got a grant email! LOL. I was sooooo worried I just rained on your parade! 

They typically prefer you do it immediately, or at least as soon as possible - they have (unpublished) monthly quotas, and if they grant you they prefer to get you off their desks ASAP. I think asking to wait a couple of weeks would be okay (to get flights) but a month might be a bit much. Just my two cents.


----------



## cec2725

I'm so happy for you H. Protagonist. 

So I applied for a tourist visa subclass 600, as we are moving to Australia at the beginning of February. The visitor visa got granted in just 2 days. 

For my partner visa, I haven't been assigned a CO yet (or I don't know it). How can I let them know that I'm going to Australia on a tourist visa soon? 

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just send an email to the general embassy address.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, just to forewarn you cec2725 - if you're shipping all your stuff over before you go over on the 600, ship it in your sponsor's name. Household belongings can only be shipped to people who have an appropriate (non-tourist) visa. We almost found this out the hard way - I got lucky and the embassy approved my PMV the day before I was due to leave on my 600. It wasn't until my belongings arrived that my shipper said "Okay, we need evidence you have a visa type that lets you receive these." They should have told me this in advance, but didn't. If I hadn't had the right kind of visa, my stuff would have had to have been refused and sent back to the US, which would have been an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Canegirl

H.Protagonist said:


> Progress, indeed, DChubbyAUwife! Insta-email reply from Immi after I uploaded the doc.  Boom! GRANTED! \[-_-]/


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## cec2725

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh, just to forewarn you cec2725 - if you're shipping all your stuff over before you go over on the 600, ship it in your sponsor's name. Household belongings can only be shipped to people who have an appropriate (non-tourist) visa. We almost found this out the hard way - I got lucky and the embassy approved my PMV the day before I was due to leave on my 600. It wasn't until my belongings arrived that my shipper said "Okay, we need evidence you have a visa type that lets you receive these." They should have told me this in advance, but didn't. If I hadn't had the right kind of visa, my stuff would have had to have been refused and sent back to the US, which would have been an absolute nightmare.


Thanks CollegeGirl. You had told me already  yes, we are putting all of the paperwork under my husband's name. Got many quotes and we are still deciding which company to use...


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

cec2725 said:


> Thanks CollegeGirl. You had told me already  yes, we are putting all of the paperwork under my husband's name. Got many quotes and we are still deciding which company to use...


Can I ask what the ball park figure is to ship goods? We kinda figured we wouldn't be bringing much of my husband's things except his clothes as electronics will be no good without converters etc and I already have a house full of furniture but maybe if the cost isn't too much, I might like to do so shopping while I'm there in Spring to take advantage of the cheaper prices and have it shipped. Hubby is in shock over prices and our limited shopping hours every time he visits, lol.


----------



## halyce

It's awesome to hear people are getting their visas come through!!! How exciting. 

My fiancee and I just applied for the PMV today finally  Still uploading all our documents (it's quite a process isn't it!?) but very happy to finally have the wheels in motion! CollegeGirl would love to have you add us to the timeline if possible. 
Applied online 13th Jan


----------



## Mellie

We got an email about ten days ago saying that the visa can't be approved until hubby is offshore, so we changed his flights and he's headed back to the USA in a week. I guess that's code for being granted? But we haven't been told in explicit terms.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Mellie said:


> We got an email about ten days ago saying that the visa can't be approved until hubby is offshore, so we changed his flights and he's headed back to the USA in a week. I guess that's code for being granted? But we haven't been told in explicit terms.


I would bet my last dollar that as soon as he is stateside, his visa will be granted. Time to celebrate


----------



## fireatwill

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi fireatwill! By "we're on a 300" do you mean you're already in Aus on a 300 and have applied for an 820? Or are you applying for a 300? This thread is really for offshore US applications, so if you're already in Aus on a 300 it wouldn't really apply.  You wouldn't have long to wait, anyway, if that were the case - PMV to 820 applications typically only take a few days, a few weeks, or at most a few months.


Apologies, we're applying for a 300, offshore, through the DC embassy...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, sorry! I'll get you added.


----------



## cec2725

It's been a bit over 3 months since I applied. Still no news. I was wondering if the people who are on a similar timeline as me have heard any news...

fireatwill, MamaBear, WendyB?


----------



## halyce

Hi College Girl

I don't know if you missed my message or not but was wondering if I could be added to the timeline please. 
My fiancee and I applied for PMV yesterday Jan 13th online. 

Thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl

So sorry, halyce - yes, of course!


----------



## CollegeGirl

cec2725 said:


> Thanks CollegeGirl. You had told me already  yes, we are putting all of the paperwork under my husband's name. Got many quotes and we are still deciding which company to use...


Hahaha, sorry - we get so many of the same questions here on the forum over and over again from different people that I never remember who I've told things to.


----------



## halyce

Thank you


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh god! You gave me a heart attack when you said you got a grant email! LOL. I was sooooo worried I just rained on your parade!
> 
> They typically prefer you do it immediately, or at least as soon as possible - they have (unpublished) monthly quotas, and if they grant you they prefer to get you off their desks ASAP. I think asking to wait a couple of weeks would be okay (to get flights) but a month might be a bit much. Just my two cents.


Haha. I should have said 'as good as granted'. But, yes, just sorting out the flights. I did get an email response about that already (ML is very fast and on the ball), and surprisingly she basically said that leaving this month was fine and leaving next month was also fine and it was up to me. *_*

I asked specifically about any required time frame for arranging the flights/leaving and presented my two current options (in mid-Feb during a trip my husband and I have already discussed, or changing my US ticket to end of this month) and I got the 'up to you' response, so it doesn't seem there's any super pressure to get out, but I can imagine they'd like to clear it off their desks. Just FYI to anyone else in this sit. Always best to clarify with the C.O., though, because maybe being in this first group of New Years grants allows more flexibility or something?

At any rate, I might be zooming back to the US in a few weeks. Feels weird.


----------



## CollegeGirl

halyce said:


> Hi College Girl
> 
> I don't know if you missed my message or not but was wondering if I could be added to the timeline please.
> My fiancee and I applied for PMV yesterday Jan 13th online.
> 
> Thank you


Added you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

H.Protagonist said:


> Haha. I should have said 'as good as granted'. But, yes, just sorting out the flights. I did get an email response about that already (ML is very fast and on the ball), and surprisingly she basically said that leaving this month was fine and leaving next month was also fine and it was up to me. *_*
> 
> I asked specifically about any required time frame for arranging the flights/leaving and presented my two current options (in mid-Feb during a trip my husband and I have already discussed, or changing my US ticket to end of this month) and I got the 'up to you' response, so it doesn't seem there's any super pressure to get out, but I can imagine they'd like to clear it off their desks. Just FYI to anyone else in this sit. Always best to clarify with the C.O., though, because maybe being in this first group of New Years grants allows more flexibility or something?
> 
> At any rate, I might be zooming back to the US in a few weeks. Feels weird.


That's super great!  So happy for you that you get the choice.


----------



## cec2725

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Can I ask what the ball park figure is to ship goods? We kinda figured we wouldn't be bringing much of my husband's things except his clothes as electronics will be no good without converters etc and I already have a house full of furniture but maybe if the cost isn't too much, I might like to do so shopping while I'm there in Spring to take advantage of the cheaper prices and have it shipped. Hubby is in shock over prices and our limited shopping hours every time he visits, lol.


Ok, so we are shipping all of our furniture, by a sea container. We have a 4 bedroom house. We need a 40 ft container and we are looking at a full door to door service: they come here, pack, disassemble, protect, load everything in the container, seal it, ship it, then in Australia once everything has gone through customs and quarantine, they bring it to our place, assemble and put the boxes in the rooms we want them in. 
We are looking at $10000 price range. Plus fees on arrival (quarantine and terminal handling fees). I know that's a lot of money. But we figured if we have to sell everything here, it's a lot of work and we won't get much money. And if we have to buy everything in Australia, we'll end up spending more than $10000 anyway (to get the same kind of stuff). So we are totally loading up the container with everything we have.

I did request some quotes to have some of our stuff air shipped (like our kids' toys so they don't have to wait 2-3 months to get them) and it was insanely expensive. About 500 lbs of stuff: $3500. Not doing that. We'll wait until the container arrives!

We contacted the airline and getting some extra luggage is $120/luggage I believe.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

cec2725 said:


> Ok, so we are shipping all of our furniture, by a sea container. We have a 4 bedroom house. We need a 40 ft container and we are looking at a full door to door service: they come here, pack, disassemble, protect, load everything in the container, seal it, ship it, then in Australia once everything has gone through customs and quarantine, they bring it to our place, assemble and put the boxes in the rooms we want them in.
> We are looking at $10000 price range. Plus fees on arrival (quarantine and terminal handling fees). I know that's a lot of money. But we figured if we have to sell everything here, it's a lot of work and we won't get much money. And if we have to buy everything in Australia, we'll end up spending more than $10000 anyway (to get the same kind of stuff). So we are totally loading up the container with everything we have.
> 
> I did request some quotes to have some of our stuff air shipped (like our kids' toys so they don't have to wait 2-3 months to get them) and it was insanely expensive. About 500 lbs of stuff: $3500. Not doing that. We'll wait until the container arrives!
> 
> We contacted the airline and getting some extra luggage is $120/luggage I believe.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! Food for thought. Won't be needing space to fit a 4 bedroom house but I can totally see how that would be the best and cheapest option for you.

All the best with the packing and shipping  
Kirsty


----------



## halyce

I have a quick query! I am visiting my fiancee in the US in April, are we able to keep uploading evidence of travel and family visits even a few months after we have applied or is that not a good idea? I will be spending time with his parents and sister and thought it would be a good opportunity to get some photos together for the application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you can keep uploading. Nothing wrong with doing that, though they won't count it as strongly as the evidence you had from the time period before you applied.


----------



## WendyB

cec2725 said:


> It's been a bit over 3 months since I applied. Still no news. I was wondering if the people who are on a similar timeline as me have heard any news...
> 
> fireatwill, MamaBear, WendyB?


Nope nothing yet here. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for an April approval tho.


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, you can keep uploading. Nothing wrong with doing that, though they won't count it as strongly as the evidence you had from the time period before you applied.


Question for you CG - I haven't uploaded evidence of either of the visits my partner and I have had since our application. We've already supplied all the requirements for the PMV and I don't want to provide a ton of stuff for them to wade through. 
Your thoughts? Should I do more?


----------



## IndyMama

Hey another question (because I'm having one of those visa freakout moments) -- my partner did his sponsorship form in his own immiaccount. I don't need to upload anything to prove that do I? I assume it's all just linked in the system since he needed my TRN to be able to fill out the sponsor form.


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> Question for you CG - I haven't uploaded evidence of either of the visits my partner and I have had since our application. We've already supplied all the requirements for the PMV and I don't want to provide a ton of stuff for them to wade through.
> Your thoughts? Should I do more?


Nah, it doesn't hurt to do it, but it's really not necessary, especially with the PMV. If you feel like you've uploaded ample evidence that you've met in person and that you intend to get married, that's really all you need to do. I wouldn't worry. I certainly didn't continue providing evidence through the application processing time (though I applied by paper since online wasn't available yet). It's really not necessary (but doesn't hurt for people who are particularly concerned about their cases for some reason).


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> Hey another question (because I'm having one of those visa freakout moments) -- my partner did his sponsorship form in his own immiaccount. I don't need to upload anything to prove that do I? I assume it's all just linked in the system since he needed my TRN to be able to fill out the sponsor form.


No, when you input the TRN it links everything.  You're fine! Deep breaths!


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> No, when you input the TRN it links everything.  You're fine! Deep breaths!


Ok phew I thought for a minute I needed to make a trip to the Giant Koala and ask for visa blessings 

On a more serious note - we've changed our wedding date and paid the (minimal) deposit on the venue.

Questions: is it critical that I tell immi about the change in date & submit a revised NOIM? I'm thinking the venue booking adds some heft to the "intend to get married" evidence, but don't want to submit it without the date and venue matching the NOIM.

Second question: the wedding may happen before the PMV (I doubt it at this point given the continuing trend of approvals at the 6-7 month mark BUT the official party line is still 12-15 months so who knows). We're thinking we'll follow through with the wedding even if no PMV and convert the application to a 309. We've been steadily collecting evidence and am not too stressed about that aspect of it. We'll have been in a registered relationship for 1.5 years at that point, and will have lived together for about 9 months total. Think DIBP would be likely to approve? Would I need to be offshore for the 'conversion' to happen, or just when they're ready to grant it?

Thanks guys xx


----------



## CollegeGirl

You've been in a registered relationship for 1.5 years (registered in Aus, or?) - how long have you lived together? If you've lived together for 6+ months and your relationship was registered in Aus, you may want to consider converting to a 309 anyway. If you're confident in your financial and household evidence, that is.


----------



## IndyMama

Our NSW relationship registration is in early March 2014 so it will be 1.5 years (a bit less actually more like 1.25 years) by the time we're married. We lived together for just over 5 months last OCT-March in SYD but I wasn't on the lease or any bills and we just opened joint account in December. I came back to the states in March so I could iron out international parenting plan with ex spouse so partner and I have been living apart since then (due to multiple reasons we weren't able to file application until August instead of early March as initially planned). We were going to go for the 309 but got nervous about the evidence & so went for the PMV instead. We've spent about 4.5 weeks together since March & have some joint finance evidence (from trips & from him helping me get established in a rental here; he's also a cosigner on my lease even though he doesn't live here, and we've opened a credit card in both names in addition to bank account). Also social evidence from his time here and my time there, but we won't be living together again until April when I am going over on an ETA if no PMV.

Edit - opened joint account December 2013, not 2014. We don't use it for daily expenses as we both have our own separate accounts still, but we used it for jointly given Christmas gifts, and he also transferred money to my US bank account.


----------



## Mish

IndyMama said:


> Ok phew I thought for a minute I needed to make a trip to the Giant Koala and ask for visa blessings
> 
> On a more serious note - we've changed our wedding date and paid the (minimal) deposit on the venue.
> 
> Questions: is it critical that I tell immi about the change in date & submit a revised NOIM? I'm thinking the venue booking adds some heft to the "intend to get married" evidence, but don't want to submit it without the date and venue matching the NOIM.
> 
> Second question: the wedding may happen before the PMV (I doubt it at this point given the continuing trend of approvals at the 6-7 month mark BUT the official party line is still 12-15 months so who knows). We're thinking we'll follow through with the wedding even if no PMV and convert the application to a 309. We've been steadily collecting evidence and am not too stressed about that aspect of it. We'll have been in a registered relationship for 1.5 years at that point, and will have lived together for about 9 months total. Think DIBP would be likely to approve? Would I need to be offshore for the 'conversion' to happen, or just when they're ready to grant it?
> 
> Thanks guys xx


You don't need to get a new NOIM we just got a letter from the celebrant with the new wedding date. The NOIM is valid for 18 months and it doesn't matter if you change the date.

I would be careful about converting it. A friend of mine applied for a PMV and then converted to a 309. The is fees had changed since she lodged the PMV and she had to pay the difference in fees.

I will also add that they applied at a high risk country and never lived together and they got approved.


----------



## IndyMama

Mish said:


> You don't need to get a new NOIM we just got a letter from the celebrant with the new wedding date. The NOIM is valid for 18 months and it doesn't matter if you change the date. I would be careful about converting it. A friend of mine applied for a PMV and then converted to a 309. The is fees had changed since she lodged the PMV and she had to pay the difference in fees. I will also add that they applied at a high risk country and never lived together and they got approved.


That's interesting re: fees -- the 820 after PMV appears to be holding steady at $1145 (based on the table though I don't think we've seen any applied for yet this year to verify table). Converting to 309 paying add'l 50% From the price increase would be about $1500 so really not that much more expensive.
So financially it's pretty much a wash so maybe it doesn't really matter if evidence burden is the same.
But part of my original question I'm still wondering about -- would I have to be offshore for the 'conversion'?

And, would the 309 take longer than the 820? I will have to find work by September or so, so will need work rights sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mish

Not sure about being offshore when conversion happens. Maybe ask Mark this one. 

I was told by our migration agent that changing it can make the process take longer because they need to assess it against different criteria.

Also another thing that happened to my friend that I thought was strange is her husband's eligibility date for the 100 is the date that is changed over to 309 not when they lodged it as a 300 .... strange.


----------



## IndyMama

Mish said:


> Not sure about being offshore when conversion happens. Maybe ask Mark this one. I was told by our migration agent that changing it can make the process take longer because they need to assess it against different criteria. Also another thing that happened to my friend that I thought was strange is her husband's eligibility date for the 100 is the date that is changed over to 309 not when they lodged it as a 300 .... strange.


That bit about eligibility date doesn't seem weird to me - 801 eligibility comes 2 years after 820 application, right? Even if it's 820 after PMV. Sure would be cool if eligibility was dated from PMV application!


----------



## Mish

IndyMama said:


> That bit about eligibility date doesn't seem weird to me - 801 eligibility comes 2 years after 820 application, right? Even if it's 820 after PMV. Sure would be cool if eligibility was dated from PMV application!


I would have thought if changing before a grant then they would have taken the lodgement date of the PMV. Oh well ... better off than 820 after PMV anyway.


----------



## NYC2SYD

16 weeks after sending in my FBI check, I got an envelope in the mail today. So excited, I raced upstairs to open it- instead of finding my Identity History Summary inside, all I found was a form saying "the quality of my fingerprints is too low to be used" and I must re-submit the entire application.

I am gutted, and now afraid I'll have to wait another 4 months just for the FBI check - has this happened to anyone before? I'm hoping there is a number to call and someone to advise me on how to expedite this correction and not go to the back of the queue.

I got my fingerprints taken at a local police precinct and can't believe this has happened. The FBI charged my card in October and never said a peep about this.

Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

NYC2SYD said:


> Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


Ahh, that sucks NYC2SYD! ! I have no advice but I really feel for you. Fingers are crossed that you can get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Heats

NYC2SYD said:


> 16 weeks after sending in my FBI check, I got an envelope in the mail today. So excited, I raced upstairs to open it- instead of finding my Identity History Summary inside, all I found was a form saying "the quality of my fingerprints is too low to be used" and I must re-submit the entire application. I am gutted, and now afraid I'll have to wait another 4 months just for the FBI check - has this happened to anyone before? I'm hoping there is a number to call and someone to advise me on how to expedite this correction and not go to the back of the queue. I got my fingerprints taken at a local police precinct and can't believe this has happened. The FBI charged my card in October and never said a peep about this. Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


This is my fear! From what I read if this happens it's to the back of the queue... I am sorry. Are you here in the states?

We used our local police station to do mine back in July and they were good, so when my CO said we needed one or my wife as well we went back to the PD. They use livescan and print it on the cards. Every print is checked on the computer and if it gets an "X" they did it again to get a check mark on every finger.... I hope her prints are good but have that fear... I am almost 11 weeks waiting so far..


----------



## Hyperion

Oh man how horrible. I've been a little fearful of 'what if' this happened given the long waiting times.... Good luck!



NYC2SYD said:


> 16 weeks after sending in my FBI check, I got an envelope in the mail today. So excited, I raced upstairs to open it- instead of finding my Identity History Summary inside, all I found was a form saying "the quality of my fingerprints is too low to be used" and I must re-submit the entire application.
> 
> I am gutted, and now afraid I'll have to wait another 4 months just for the FBI check - has this happened to anyone before? I'm hoping there is a number to call and someone to advise me on how to expedite this correction and not go to the back of the queue.
> 
> I got my fingerprints taken at a local police precinct and can't believe this has happened. The FBI charged my card in October and never said a peep about this.
> 
> Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


----------



## bigapplekanga

NYC2SYD said:


> 16 weeks after sending in my FBI check, I got an envelope in the mail today. So excited, I raced upstairs to open it- instead of finding my Identity History Summary inside, all I found was a form saying "the quality of my fingerprints is too low to be used" and I must re-submit the entire application. I am gutted, and now afraid I'll have to wait another 4 months just for the FBI check - has this happened to anyone before? I'm hoping there is a number to call and someone to advise me on how to expedite this correction and not go to the back of the queue. I got my fingerprints taken at a local police precinct and can't believe this has happened. The FBI charged my card in October and never said a peep about this. Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


If you are in nyc, my hubby used newyorkfingerprints dot com for his. We got two sets incase one wasn't legible and had no issues. Sorry you have to go through that wait again.


----------



## NYC2SYD

bigapplekanga said:


> If you are in nyc, my hubby used newyorkfingerprints dot com for his. We got two sets incase one wasn't legible and had no issues. Sorry you have to go through that wait again.


Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone, and bigapplekanga for this suggestion! Yes, I am in NYC - did this place your husband used do electronic fingerprints? The police precinct I used before did ink and I am wondering if that was the problem - one bad roll and who would have known.

Did you send multiple copies of your fingerprint cards to the FBI with your application?


----------



## bigapplekanga

NYC2SYD said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words, everyone, and bigapplekanga for this suggestion! Yes, I am in NYC - did this place your husband used do electronic fingerprints? The police precinct I used before did ink and I am wondering if that was the problem - one bad roll and who would have known. Did you send multiple copies of your fingerprint cards to the FBI with your application?


They had the live scan system which he used for the state police report but they said for fbi they had to do ink on paper. I don't remember the reason why he said that, sorry. We mailed in both sets, as per the suggestion of the person doing the prints.


----------



## Heats

When we did State it was live scanned and not printed. But the FBI prints were scanned in on the computer then printed on a FBI finger print card. I have 3 copies but they are identical so no need to send more than 1 card. 

It worked for me back in July.. Hopping for good things now... The CO said it's all we need...


----------



## IndyMama

Oh how awful so sorry! It never even occurred to me to send in two sets :-(


----------



## IndyMama

Today is the five month 'anniversary' of submitting my PMV application. No communication other than the stock 'soon to be assessed' email received 3 months after application.

Am hoping for approval before non-migrating child's 16th bday so FBI checks don't become an issue. 

DCHubbyAUWife -- were you guys asked to submit FBI and local clearances for your non-migrating stepdaughter?


----------



## Heats

Saw this today.... made me smile... seeing that there are so many people just needing this FBI check for our visa.... 

FYI- I just called the FBI they are opening packets sent in on Oct 30th.. and FYI they are closed on Monday for MLK day... so add 1 more day to your wait time for that...


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Today is the five month 'anniversary' of submitting my PMV application. No communication other than the stock 'soon to be assessed' email received 3 months after application.
> 
> Am hoping for approval before non-migrating child's 16th bday so FBI checks don't become an issue.
> 
> DCHubbyAUWife -- were you guys asked to submit FBI and local clearances for your non-migrating stepdaughter?


Hi IndyMama
No fbi or police check, but we were asked to get her medical done and provide reassurance she wasn't migrating (i.e. stat dec from her mother).


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Sent our Case officer some more information today so hoping to hear some good news next week as she said she shouldn't take more than 7 days to write back. Will keep everyone posted! Hopefully we can get approved for the BC100 if not the 309 would be great! Not gunna complain


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Hi IndyMama No fbi or police check, but we were asked to get her medical done and provide reassurance she wasn't migrating (i.e. stat dec from her mother).


Hmmm interesting! She is older than 16, right? I wonder if the email response I got from DIBP telling me my daughter would need one might be from someone who doesn't know what they're talking about. Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## IndyMama

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Sent our Case officer some more information today so hoping to hear some good news next week as she said she shouldn't take more than 7 days to write back. Will keep everyone posted! Hopefully we can get approved for the BC100 if not the 309 would be great! Not gunna complain


Woop woop!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## MamaBear

Ooooh I can feel the excitement of a flurry of visa approvals about to come through!! So very happy for you guys at the end of the process 

After reading through I quickly checked with my partner that he sent in two sets of prints just in case…. yep yep yep lol. I feel for anyone having to go back in the queue for FBI considering how bloody long they are taking 

Here's to a ripper of a week ahead


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Hmmm interesting! She is older than 16, right? I wonder if the email response I got from DIBP telling me my daughter would need one might be from someone who doesn't know what they're talking about. Wouldn't be the first time


No, she's only 12.


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> No, she's only 12.


Oh I totally thought she was older. Maybe I will need them for my girl after all. Hopefully I'll start hearing more in a month!


----------



## Heats

If you think there is any chance you need them... Get them... I didn't and now stuck in line for 4 months... It's only $18. Just order them just in case..


----------



## IndyMama

Heats said:


> If you think there is any chance you need them... Get them... I didn't and now stuck in line for 4 months... It's only $18. Just order them just in case..


Yep, I ordered them in December (second set for me, first set for her) so hope to have them back by April.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Oh I totally thought she was older. Maybe I will need them for my girl after all. Hopefully I'll start hearing more in a month!


I have a 19 yr old step daughter and 21 yr old step son too but after some discussion with the customer service people and paperwork (stat dec maybe?, not sure what hubby had to do) they haven't been brought up again. Maybe over 18s are not considered dependants? We had included them on original forms as dependants. I'm not sure why we don't have to get police/FBI check and medical for them but I'm grateful we don't!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, they wouldn't be dependents if they're over 18 unless they're still in school full time, financially dependent on you, etc. If they're living on their own and no longer in school, they wouldn't be. It's a shame, though, because if they WERE dependent they would be getting their own visas along with you.


----------



## Canegirl

Hi everyone, 

I've been reading about the FBI checks taking so long and I'm wondering if I should get my fiancé to apply for it now. I understand that most people wait till their CO asks for them to be done but do you think given the current length of time they are taking to process these checks that we do it sooner rather than later? 

Thank you!


----------



## Heats

Canegirl said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading about the FBI checks taking so long and I'm wondering if I should get my fiancé to apply for it now. I understand that most people wait till their CO asks for them to be done but do you think given the current length of time they are taking to process these checks that we do it sooner rather than later? Thank you!


Yes, they are talking 16 weeks now... Get it ASAP. I am sitting here just waiting on that... Had we had it back in oct we would be in aus by now...


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Canegirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading about the FBI checks taking so long and I'm wondering if I should get my fiancé to apply for it now. I understand that most people wait till their CO asks for them to be done but do you think given the current length of time they are taking to process these checks that we do it sooner rather than later?
> 
> Thank you!


Not everyone waits, many submit everything required with initial application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Canegirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading about the FBI checks taking so long and I'm wondering if I should get my fiancé to apply for it now. I understand that most people wait till their CO asks for them to be done but do you think given the current length of time they are taking to process these checks that we do it sooner rather than later?
> 
> Thank you!


Yeah, I actually am changing my opinion on this in regards to the US specifically. With the FBI checks taking as long as they are, I wouldn't suggest waiting more than about 3 months post application to get them done (and preferably sooner... and make sure you get multiple sets of prints). Unfortunately this means there's an outside chance you might have to get them done again (if the 12 to 15-month possible processing time eventually actually happens) but I think it's worth it so you don't find yourself waiting for it in order to get your grant.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Everyone seems to be hearing from their CO after 5-7 months so I would have to agree with Collegegirl and say get them maybe 2 or 3 months after applying


----------



## Canegirl

Thank you all so much for your replies. I know we definitely don't want the FBI checks to be what holds our application up and have to wait even longer until we are together permanently, providing the visa is successful mind you!


----------



## NYC2SYD

Heats said:


> FYI- I just called the FBI they are opening packets sent in on Oct 30th.. and FYI they are closed on Monday for MLK day... so add 1 more day to your wait time for that...


Heats, did you call the main number for the FBI based in DC? I'm planning to call tomorrow to inquire about timeline for my new fingerprints (got them done first thing Friday morning via Livescan after a stressed and sleepless night Thursday!) - these new ones better work!

I know the summary request department is in West Virginia, but I can only find the number for the main office in DC. Thanks!


----------



## Heats

I called 304-625-5590. they are closed today for MLK day.


----------



## lkimball

Hey All,

Just wanted to update you on my status. Im still in shock but my partner visa 100 was just granted! It took 5 months and 2 days. I applied 8/17/14, received my notice on 11/25/14 that it was to be allocated soon, and that was the only thing I heard until getting the email today. Beyond belief! 

A little background to give you some reference - Im American, we have been living together for 7, married for 5 and both live in the US. I provided my medical and FBI check upon my submitting my application.


----------



## Heats

lkimball said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my status. Im still in shock but my partner visa 100 was just granted! It took 5 months and 2 days. I applied 8/17/14, received my notice on 11/25/14 that it was to be allocated soon, and that was the only thing I heard until getting the email today. Beyond belief!
> 
> A little background to give you some reference - Im American, we have been living together for 7, married for 5 and both live in the US. I provided my medical and FBI check upon my submitting my application.


Congrats! that is great news.


----------



## IndyMama

lkimball said:


> Hey All, Just wanted to update you on my status. Im still in shock but my partner visa 100 was just granted! It took 5 months and 2 days. I applied 8/17/14, received my notice on 11/25/14 that it was to be allocated soon, and that was the only thing I heard until getting the email today. Beyond belief! A little background to give you some reference - Im American, we have been living together for 7, married for 5 and both live in the US. I provided my medical and FBI check upon my submitting my application.


Wow wow that is fabulous!!! I can't believe you heard TODAY it's a federal holiday! This gives me soooo much hope you have no idea!


----------



## IndyMama

Hey guys? Does the sponsor get some sort of acknowledgement email after completing the 47sp online, like the applicant gets after finishing the 40sp?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

lkimball said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my status. Im still in shock but my partner visa 100 was just granted! It took 5 months and 2 days. I applied 8/17/14, received my notice on 11/25/14 that it was to be allocated soon, and that was the only thing I heard until getting the email today. Beyond belief!
> 
> A little background to give you some reference - Im American, we have been living together for 7, married for 5 and both live in the US. I provided my medical and FBI check upon my submitting my application.


Whoo hoo! Congratulations!!  
Submitting a 'ready to assess' complete application definitely worked for you! Well done :-D


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Hey guys? Does the sponsor get some sort of acknowledgement email after completing the 47sp online, like the applicant gets after finishing the 40sp?


I don't remember getting anything. As a sponsor I'm on my husband's Immi account though so may be dif if you have your own. We also share the same email address so if I did get a notification I may have just assumed it was for him.


----------



## Hyperion

IndyMama said:


> Hey guys? Does the sponsor get some sort of acknowledgement email after completing the 47sp online, like the applicant gets after finishing the 40sp?


I'm the sponsor and didn't receive an email when we lodged in November. It also says on my account that any emails will be sent to the primary applicant's email address, so it doesn't really sound like I'd get anything from them at any stage.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, lkimball, how lucky.  Big congrats.


----------



## CollegeGirl

They don't communicate with the sponsor at all unless the applicant fills out a form and gives them permission to. The reason for this is actually human trafficking. If someone is forced into a marriage, DIBP want the applicant to be able to tell them that without the sponsor finding out they told.


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> They don't communicate with the sponsor at all unless the applicant fills out a form and gives them permission to. The reason for this is actually human trafficking. If someone is forced into a marriage, DIBP want the applicant to be able to tell them that without the sponsor finding out they told.


I totally understand that, but it still seems like the sponsor would get their own acknowledgment. But, if they don't, then that's another thing I will quit worrying about!


----------



## lkimball

Thanks all! I wish you all speedy and hiccup free processing!! Good luck everyone!! There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Heats

according to UPS tracking, the FBI got my wife's finger prints and request for background check on Nov 3 2014 @ 0934am. 

As of Friday I was told that they had not even open the package yet.

About 20min ago (11weeks 1 day) my credit card was charged. I am told that from this point to expect another 4 weeks (+mail time).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugggggggggggh. Why does it have to take so long? Insane.


----------



## IndyMama

CollegeGirl said:


> Ugggggggggggh. Why does it have to take so long? Insane.


You summed it up perfectly. My fingers are so crossed for approval before kiddos birthday so we don't get hung up waiting for the FBI.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ok so just received an email back from ML. She said that we unless we can give more "official" evidence of our relationship we can't be approved for the BC100. As we only had just started dating at that time we don't have any joint bank accounts going back that far or lease etc. But she said she will approve us for the 309 if we can not give her any more evidence for the BC100. So my partner just emailed her back so hopefully the next email we get from her will be our approval! Will keep everyone posted


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

I have a new theory, the new estimated processing time of 12-15 months is factoring in the 12+ weeks it takes to get the FBI checks... The time frame increased for both around the same time. I would think that if people got their checks done to submit with their applications they would find they would be approved within the original 9-12 months.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Ok so just received an email back from ML. She said that we unless we can give more "official" evidence of our relationship we can't be approved for the BC100. As we only had just started dating at that time we don't have any joint bank accounts going back that far or lease etc. But she said she will approve us for the 309 if we can not give her any more evidence for the BC100. So my partner just emailed her back so hopefully the next email we get from her will be our approval! Will keep everyone posted


309 is better than nothing I guess? Disappointing but a step in the right direction and now you can plan to reunite. Congrats Felicity


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Ah its not too much of a disapointment for us, we didnt expect to get the BC100 anyway! I will be ecstatic if we get approved soon. We have already booked his one way flight for March. Everything is finally coming together, I am so happy I can't wait to reunite with my partner and not have to be apart for months on end ever again! It has been a hard 6 months but it is well worth the wait! I wish everyone else quick grants hopefully it continues to stay around the 6-7 months


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Just wanted to share the good news with everyone. Our 309 was granted today. We applied July 19th so it has been 6 months! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum that has helped me especially Collegegirl!!! Less than 7 weeks until I am reunited with the love of my life and we don't have to worry about being apart anymore


----------



## lkimball

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Just wanted to share the good news with everyone. Our 309 was granted today. We applied July 19th so it has been 6 months! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum that has helped me especially Collegegirl!!! Less than 7 weeks until I am reunited with the love of my life and we don't have to worry about being apart anymore


Congrats!!! Very exciting news!


----------



## IndyMama

Yay yay yay! Happy dancing for you AUSUSA8892!! So glad your stressful wait time is over! 
And of course - a question - how much time did they give until the entry date and how does that date relate to expiry of your police or medical checks?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Just wanted to share the good news with everyone. Our 309 was granted today. We applied July 19th so it has been 6 months! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum that has helped me especially Collegegirl!!! Less than 7 weeks until I am reunited with the love of my life and we don't have to worry about being apart anymore


XXX awesome news!! Hopefully ours will cruise in once we give them the info they wanted.


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYY AUSUSA!!!!! I am so happy for you!  I am so glad visas seem to be going through so quickly despite the new quoted processing times. Hoorah!  Enjoy your new lives together in Australia.


----------



## Canegirl

That's great news! Happy days


----------



## MamaBear

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Just wanted to share the good news with everyone. Our 309 was granted today. We applied July 19th so it has been 6 months! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone on this forum that has helped me especially Collegegirl!!! Less than 7 weeks until I am reunited with the love of my life and we don't have to worry about being apart anymore


Yay!!!

And another one bites the dust.. boom boom

Congrats and so happy for you AUSUSA


----------



## Mellie

My hubby landed back in the USA today to the wonderful news that his visa was approved! 

If only we'd known it would be such a quick turn around when we booked his flights, because it's going to be almost three weeks until he's back home with me (for good)!!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Mellie said:


> My hubby landed back in the USA today to the wonderful news that his visa was approved!
> 
> If only we'd known it would be such a quick turn around when we booked his flights, because it's going to be almost three weeks until he's back home with me (for good)!!


FANTASTIC!!! Such good news. 3 weeks will be easy after such a long wait to get the approval!


----------



## NYC2SYD

Mellie said:


> My hubby landed back in the USA today to the wonderful news that his visa was approved!
> !


Congrats, Mellie! Great news  So that's 3 approvals this week just on this board, correct? Maybe they are starting to really roll now! When did your husband apply?


----------



## IndyMama

NYC2SYD said:


> Congrats, Mellie! Great news  So that's 3 approvals this week just on this board, correct? Maybe they are starting to really roll now! When did your husband apply?


Yep that's three this week, all 309s and all at or under 9 months. Lkimball, AUSUSA8892, and Mellie. I'm watching this closely since I'm kinda "next on the list" (though there's a few people who applied before me we haven't heard from in a while - they may have gotten their grant but not reported it here).

I am hoping my case isn't overly complicated to result in a delay.

I keep my "maybe today's the day" hope going until 2 pm when it's quitting time in DC, then attempt to let it rest till the next day! It's a bit emotionally exhausting, but this whole process has been.

Nearly three years in a long distance relationship except for the five months together last year. More than ready to have this 'visa year' behind us!


----------



## sharyny

congrats on the awesome news!!

our CO needs one more piece of paper and she said that once she gets that he'll have to leave the country once she gives him her official email notification...... so hopefully by Feb we're all done!!


----------



## IndyMama

sharyny said:


> congrats on the awesome news!! our CO needs one more piece of paper and she said that once she gets that he'll have to leave the country once she gives him her official email notification...... so hopefully by Feb we're all done!!


Awesome! I was wondering about you (couldn't remember the latest so thanks for the update).


----------



## Canegirl

sharyny said:


> congrats on the awesome news!! our CO needs one more piece of paper and she said that once she gets that he'll have to leave the country once she gives him her official email notification...... so hopefully by Feb we're all done!!


Hi Sharyny,

Could I ask just out of curiosity what kind of information do they ask for when they asked you for one more piece of information?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yayyyyy Mellie! BIG CONGRATS! So much great news this week.


----------



## sharyny

Canegirl said:


> Hi Sharyny,
> 
> Could I ask just out of curiosity what kind of information do they ask for when they asked you for one more piece of information?


we forgot to do the state police check where we lived before we left .. we did the FBI check but not the local police check and thats what she needs and thats it. she has everything but that.


----------



## Mellie

NYC2SYD said:


> Congrats, Mellie! Great news  So that's 3 approvals this week just on this board, correct? Maybe they are starting to really roll now! When did your husband apply?


We applied on April 25.


----------



## MamaBear

I've seen some activity on the old DC thread so thought I would post to bring this one back to the forefront. 

Hopefully those who posted there will also find their way here and join the wait group.

As for us, still waiting on our FBI check and would be really nice to have a CO assigned sometime in the next month.

Cheers to all and hope you had a lovely Australia Day


----------



## Heats

MamaBear said:


> I've seen some activity on the old DC thread so thought I would post to bring this one back to the forefront. Hopefully those who posted there will also find their way here and join the wait group. As for us, still waiting on our FBI check and would be really nice to have a CO assigned sometime in the next month. Cheers to all and hope you had a lovely Australia Day


I know you told me before.. When did you send if your FBI things?


----------



## Canegirl

Could someone please steer me in the right direction of where I should upload supporting witness statements? Social aspects? Nature of commitment? I'm not really sure! Thanks for your help!

*** Edited ... I figured it out


----------



## sharyny

Our CO is just waiting for the police check and she said she's pretty much ready to approve once she has it, and told my husband to start thinking about where he's going to stay for a week ....


----------



## MamaBear

Heats said:


> I know you told me before.. When did you send if your FBI things?


It was around the first week of November (perhaps end of October). Hopefully we will see it in the next few weeks, I guess it's not too much of a concern considering we still have a few months at least given the current processing times for our visa.


----------



## Heats

MamaBear said:


> It was around the first week of November (perhaps end of October). Hopefully we will see it in the next few weeks, I guess it's not too much of a concern considering we still have a few months at least given the current processing times for our visa.


Mine got there on Nov 3rd. My credit card was charged last Tuesday. I was told that I should have my clearance in hand 3-4 weeks from now.

Yours should be to you about the same time frame...


----------



## IndyMama

AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!!

OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes. 

So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old.

Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


----------



## bigapplekanga

IndyMama said:


> AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!! OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes. So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old. Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


Congrats IndyMama!! Mine was abrupt and out of the blue also, such a great feeling, so happy for you and your family!


----------



## IndyMama

bigapplekanga said:


> Congrats IndyMama!! Mine was abrupt and out of the blue also, such a great feeling, so happy for you and your family!


Thank you kanga! I'm over the moon! Even though it doesn't accelerate my timeline for moving, at least that big 'what if and when' is gone and we can move forward with confidence.

In happy coincidences, my wedding dress arrived last night and it's gorgeous


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!!
> 
> OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes.
> 
> So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old.
> 
> Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


Yippee! !!!!!! Wow and Wow!    
Congratulations that's so awesome.

Is your later entry date so you can see out the school year? That's what we need, although my husband's medical will expire a few weeks later than the fbi in July. We know we'll be close to the medical expiry. (We have a 3 week holiday with my folks planned for end June/July in US) and we are waiting for school year to be over for my step daughter too before my husband can move over).

So so so happy for you IndyMama
 we have till end next week to submit our extra docs so hopefully we are not far behind you!


----------



## Canegirl

Congratulations Indymama!!!


----------



## Mish

IndyMama said:


> AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!!
> 
> OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes.
> 
> So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old.
> 
> Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


Woo hoo congrats!

Great to see it is not taking 10 months or more for grants 

Enjoy your life in Australia


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Yippee! !!!!!! Wow and Wow!
> Congratulations that's so awesome.
> 
> Is your later entry date so you can see out the school year? That's what we need, although my husband's medical will expire a few weeks later than the fbi in July. We know we'll be close to the medical expiry. (We have a 3 week holiday with my folks planned for end June/July in US) and we are waiting for school year to be over for my step daughter too before my husband can move over).
> 
> So so so happy for you IndyMama
> we have till end next week to submit our extra docs so hopefully we are not far behind you!


Thank you! I'm thrilled beyond belief to have the wait over.

The later date wasn't tied to school - I think it was just because she recognized that March 10 is really soon to pull everything together, and they have the discretion of granting a 3 month extension on the expiry of the PCCs or medicals.

I told her I was planning to go in April and she was happy to hear it. I need to go over there and get established in a bigger place before the kids come over for their summer break.

I'm sure yours is right around the corner, as soon as you get everything in! I'll keep sending you good vibes.


----------



## IndyMama

Canegirl said:


> Congratulations Indymama!!!


Thank you!


----------



## IndyMama

Mish said:


> Woo hoo congrats!
> 
> Great to see it is not taking 10 months or more for grants
> 
> Enjoy your life in Australia


I'm thrilled that it was only 5 months (of course those 5 months were some of the LONGEST MONTHS EVER). I wonder whether/when they'll change the 12-15 month time on their website, since it's clearly not actually happening. They must be seeing so many more onshore applications from tourist visas because of it. I can't imagine it has made their life any easier!


----------



## sharyny

Indymama is M for Mia? and congrats!!!!!!! huge relief for you!!
Mia's out of the office till 2nd feb and hopefully by then shel'll open up her mail and see that she has what she needs from us ...


----------



## MamaBear

IndyMama said:


> AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!!
> 
> OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes.
> 
> So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old.
> 
> Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


Yay!!! So very very very happy for you IndyMama 

That's super quick and just MEGA awesome!!! Best wishes for a happy life together in Aus.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations INDYMAMA. Wonderful news! Best wishes to you both as you celebrate and relax, and prepare for the next stage.


----------



## IndyMama

sharyny said:


> Indymama is M for Mia? and congrats!!!!!!! huge relief for you!!
> Mia's out of the office till 2nd feb and hopefully by then shel'll open up her mail and see that she has what she needs from us ...


No that wasn't her name. Funnily enough, the name on the letter was not the name I remember from the phone, but they both start with M.

I'll keep sending good thoughts your way -- I bet we'll be hearing your good news early next week!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Thank you! I'm thrilled beyond belief to have the wait over.
> 
> they have the discretion of granting a 3 month extension on the expiry of the PCCs or medicals.
> 
> I told her I was planning to go in April and she was happy to hear it. I need to go over there and get established in a bigger place before the kids come over for their summer break.
> 
> I'm sure yours is right around the corner, as soon as you get everything in! I'll keep sending you good vibes.


Oh, good to hear we may be able to get extension if needed, and I hear you on the bigger house! No way my 3 step kids and son and any future kids are gonna fit in my 2 bedroom house, even if it is just for a few weeks or months, lol.

Thanks for the positive vibes, we will be submitting our docs this weekend so fingers crossed hubby gets a call or email from our 'M' (not Mia), next week!! 

P.s. where are you settling in Aust?


----------



## cec2725

IndyMama said:


> AND THEN THE WAITING WAS OVER!!!! OMG I just got a call from M at the Embassy - she asked a few questions to clarify a few things (about my partner's previous (defacto) relationship, and about the kids not migrating) and said I'll have an email with the grant within 15 minutes. So that's 5 months 12 days, and she extended the expiration of my FBI check so that my entry date is in June, and I don't have to provide clearance for my soon-to-be 16 year old. Wow! What an abrupt end to a long stressful waiting period!


Woowoot ! Congrats!

So happy for you and getting our hopes high it's indeed not 12-15 months! Awesome!


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> Thank you kanga! I'm over the moon! Even though it doesn't accelerate my timeline for moving, at least that big 'what if and when' is gone and we can move forward with confidence.
> 
> In happy coincidences, my wedding dress arrived last night and it's gorgeous


This made me all verklempt! I want to marry my husband all over again. Happiest day of my life. SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! CONGRATS ON THE GRANT!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I have never heard of a "Mia" as a CO in DC before. Interesting. Last I checked the two primary ones seem to be RM and ML. RM is the senior CO.


----------



## usaaus

Looks like my application for PMV (lodged July 9) was skipped over. I don't have a case officer & can't get any info out of the Ottowa phone number. CollegeGirl, is there an email address I should contact for more info? Or would they just quote the same useless information as the phone operators (ie up to 12-15 months processing time)? I'm coming up on 7 months; I lodged all required documents; and I just wish I could know whether my application is even being looked at. It was heartbreaking to see people who applied after me getting visas & I don't know what to do...


----------



## CollegeGirl

You also still have people who have been waiting longer than you in front of you... if you look back at the grants, most of the recent ones have come at 6-7-8 months, with some even longer. You wouldn't get any useful information if you emailed - just "we're still working on it." Your application definitely wasn't "skipped over" - IndyMama got hers a little early because (IMO) the CO wanted to avoid her having to get a police check for her soon-to-be 16-year-old. 7 months simply isn't out of the realm of normal for DC. Hang in there. I know it's hard! I watched tons of people who applied before us get their visas first, too. Heck, there was a spate of people who applied way after us who got grants in 1, 2, or 3 months, while we waited 8. Now THAT was maddening to watch! Imagine how Champ felt, who waited 16 months! I can't even imagine.


----------



## IndyMama

Awwww, I'm sorry if my early grant makes people worry! I agree with CG that part of the reason was so I wouldn't have to get an FBI check for kiddo (or a new one for myself, since it expires March 10). Don't lose hope, usaaus, they ARE paying attention and working through things.
I did upload a few docs on Monday on last week (passport photos of the kids and partner because I got paranoid thinking they might be needed). Then I got my grant on Wednesday. I have NO IDEA if there's any correlation between the two events, but maybe the CO got a notice that new docs had been uploaded and that prompted her to look at my case.
Don't lose hope! It will happen!

Just to correct myself so as not to contradict a post I made later -- its actually my local police check that expires March 10, and the FBI about a month later.


----------



## usaaus

Thanks IndyMama--I am happy for you that your good news finally arrived--I know you were fretting before the grant notification just like me. I've updated my application every 6 weeks to inform immi of my international travel (with my fiancé), since the original application asks for a 10-year history of international movements & I don't want it to be incomplete! 5-6 weeks ago I uploaded a form authorising immi to speak to my fiancé & last week when he called they were unaware that I provided the form, so I had to get on the phone to authorize the conversation. As we spoke, the agent found the form. So I'm guessing it was the first time my papers have even been looked at... Anyhow I will add an update of our travel to Greece plus a couple pics of me with my fiancé and his family here in Greece and hope it helps...

Thanks IndyMama & CollegeGirl for the reassurance. It's hard to stay hopeful some days! My fiancé and I joke that after all this stress and 7 months of international travel, mostly in 3rd world Countries, marriage will be a piece of cake.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The 8+ month wait was the hardest part for us... moving to Australia and getting married to the love of my life have been nothing but bliss! I'm sure it will be the same for you.


----------



## ani89

I think we just got assigned a CO! Yay!
We received an email today asking for a few more documents:
-FBI check (we're at 10 weeks wait time currently)
-sponsors birth certifiicate 
-sponsors history of relationship statement (which is weird because I thought I answered that in to 40/47 documents we did online)

And it was signed off from 'M'. Does that mean she is our CO?!
My heart is racing!!!


----------



## jnix

Can someone please sum up the average processing time if I file now offshore w/ DC?

I've been so furious about the fee changes that I tossed this idea aside for awhile. I waited months for the AUD to keep dropping so I could do this, then they jumped the fees anyways. So maddening and insulting.


----------



## Heats

jnix said:


> Can someone please sum up the average processing time if I file now offshore w/ DC? I've been so furious about the fee changes that I tossed this idea aside for awhile. I waited months for the AUD to keep dropping so I could do this, then they jumped the fees anyways. So maddening and insulting.


 Seems to be between 5-10 months. I am waiting for the FBI (currently 4 months processing for that) . I am told when I have that I will be approved.. If i had I when asked visa would have been finalized at about 5-6 month mark.


----------



## jnix

Heats said:


> Seems to be between 5-10 months. I am waiting for the FBI (currently 4 months processing for that) . I am told when I have that I will be approved.. If i had I when asked visa would have been finalized at about 5-6 month mark.


Wow surprised you've waited 4 months for FBI... got mine in 6 weeks


----------



## Midcitybaby

Hi guys

Sorry if this is a common question... once a visa gets approved, how long do we have for the recipient to enter Australia before it expires? 

thanks! 

Nat


----------



## sharyny

i believe it expires when you got your medical or police check done?(their year is up) im sure i'll be corrected if im wrong ....


----------



## Heats

jnix said:


> Wow surprised you've waited 4 months for FBI... got mine in 6 weeks


I got mine back in July last year in 4 weeks. Then I got a little surprise when they asked for my wife (an Aussie) to get hers. (We have an adopted son) the FBI put into place a new system and went offline for 2 months. And have fallen behind more and more every week.. Current FBI is 16-18 weeks according to the call to them today.

Don't forget your FBI is only good for a year. If you apply now and it takes 10 months your old one will not work and you will need a new one.


----------



## Heats

sharyny said:


> i believe it expires when you got your medical or police check done?(their year is up) im sure i'll be corrected if im wrong ....


That is what I understand to be the case.. But the CO has the power to give you a few months extra if needed (case by case )


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> Can someone please sum up the average processing time if I file now offshore w/ DC? I've been so furious about the fee changes that I tossed this idea aside for awhile. I waited months for the AUD to keep dropping so I could do this, then they jumped the fees anyways. So maddening and insulting.


For PMVs, it's generally about 7 months, with the shortest being 5 and longest 9, for those that are listed on the first page of this thread.
I haven't looked in detail at the 309s, but the recent ones are 6-7 months, with one approval (from what looked to be a very straightforward case) at 5 months.


----------



## CollegeGirl

ani89 said:


> I think we just got assigned a CO! Yay!
> We received an email today asking for a few more documents:
> -FBI check (we're at 10 weeks wait time currently)
> -sponsors birth certifiicate
> -sponsors history of relationship statement (which is weird because I thought I answered that in to 40/47 documents we did online)
> 
> And it was signed off from 'M'. Does that mean she is our CO?!
> My heart is racing!!!


ML? She seems to really be the only CO working on Partner Visa cases in DC at the moment, with RM (the senior CO) handling overflow, and cases that are ready for grant. Most embassies aren't really "assigning" COs anymore - whoever is available works on them. Take a deep breath. 

As to the sponsor's history of relationship statement -

You filled out both the applicant's application AND the sponsor's application online, correct?Two separate applications. Both applications would have had a section for history of your relationship - the applicant's should have been written in the applicant's own words, and the sponsor's in the sponsor's own words. If you did that, then perhaps just gently let her know you completed that as part of the sponsor's online application form, you said [copy and paste what you said here - it's possible to view your application after you submitted it], and to please let you know if she can't find it. That way all bases are covered.


----------



## IndyMama

Heats said:


> That is what I understand to be the case.. But the CO has the power to give you a few months extra if needed (case by case )


 Yep, what they told me last week was that they have the option of extending the earliest expiry date (FBI, local police, or medical checks) by three months, and your entry date is tied to that. So, my local police check was the first of my three to expire. It was issued on March 10, 2014; She gave me an entry date 3 months later than that, so I have to enter by June 10, 2015.
And, if you're on a PMV, you have 9 months from the date of grant (NOT date of entry) to get married and apply for the 820, or leave the country! Or become unlawful, I guess, if you did neither.


----------



## ani89

Thanks CollegeGirl!

I have attached my birth certificate, as well as a relationship history statement and sent an email reply just letting her know I thought I'd already done that within 'this section of the sponsorship application, on this page but attached another statement seperately just in case.'

I'm not sure if it's ML. She only signed a first name


----------



## jnix

Heats said:


> I got mine back in July last year in 4 weeks. Then I got a little surprise when they asked for my wife (an Aussie) to get hers. (We have an adopted son) the FBI put into place a new system and went offline for 2 months. And have fallen behind more and more every week.. Current FBI is 16-18 weeks according to the call to them today.
> 
> Don't forget your FBI is only good for a year. If you apply now and it takes 10 months your old one will not work and you will need a new one.


Very surprising and odd they asked for an Aussie citizen's. What are they going to do, deny her entry to the country? Is this only because you had an adopted child?


----------



## Heats

jnix said:


> Very surprising and odd they asked for an Aussie citizen's. What are they going to do, deny her entry to the country? Is this only because you had an adopted child?


Yes, we have a child on the application and the fact that we adopted him together 2 years ago seems not to make any difference to how they read the law.


----------



## NYC2SYD

NYC2SYD said:


> 16 weeks after sending in my FBI check, I got an envelope in the mail today. So excited, I raced upstairs to open it- instead of finding my Identity History Summary inside, all I found was a form saying "the quality of my fingerprints is too low to be used" and I must re-submit the entire application.
> 
> I am gutted, and now afraid I'll have to wait another 4 months just for the FBI check - has this happened to anyone before? I'm hoping there is a number to call and someone to advise me on how to expedite this correction and not go to the back of the queue.
> 
> I got my fingerprints taken at a local police precinct and can't believe this has happened. The FBI charged my card in October and never said a peep about this.
> 
> Would love all and any suggestions/advice!


Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months.

I believe this is the last document I need to upload, so hopefully should be hearing from a case officer soon!


----------



## jnix

NYC2SYD said:


> Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months.
> 
> I believe this is the last document I need to upload, so hopefully should be hearing from a case officer soon!


Good to hear. Hey, I'm also from NYC, and (considering) going to Aus (Mel not Syd though, although I wish I could go to Sydney...) on partner visa. So curious to see how you like it and manage the adjustment! Are you a native new yorker or transplant?


----------



## Heats

NYC2SYD said:


> Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months. I believe this is the last document I need to upload, so hopefully should be hearing from a case officer soon!


This is awesome! Kind of takes the stress out of the possibility of being rejected and having to get back in line! Thanks for the update.


----------



## sharyny

well we heard back from our CO .... seems washington is under snow as she had to tke one more extra day of leave (thats what we assume she took it for) she did however check into work and asked about our extra piece of paperwork that she needed and came back saying its at the embassy and waiting for it to arrive to her desk .... hopefully we'll be approved by end of month ..... we applied 1st july last year.


----------



## IndyMama

sharyny said:


> well we heard back from our CO .... seems washington is under snow as she had to tke one more extra day of leave (thats what we assume she took it for) she did however check into work and asked about our extra piece of paperwork that she needed and came back saying its at the embassy and waiting for it to arrive to her desk .... hopefully we'll be approved by end of month ..... we applied 1st july last year.


Oh that is great news! The paperwork is in the building, it can't take THAT long to get to her desk! I bet you hear before Valentine's Day.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

We submitted our requested extra docs today and have fingers crossed we hear back by end next week... Friday 13th


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

ani89 said:


> I think we just got assigned a CO! Yay!
> We received an email today asking for a few more documents:
> -FBI check (we're at 10 weeks wait time currently)
> -sponsors birth certifiicate
> -sponsors history of relationship statement (which is weird because I thought I answered that in to 40/47 documents we did online)
> 
> And it was signed off from 'M'. Does that mean she is our CO?!
> My heart is racing!!!


We were also asked for more docs including both of our relationship history statements with how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed (to engagement and then marriage), when we decided to commit to a mutually exclusive relationship to the exclusion of all others and our domestic arrangements (how we support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began.
We had BOTH already submitted 5+ pages (history, finance, social, household, commitment) covering all the above AS WELL AS our online 40/47. Anyway, we did them AGAIN (as in a redo, not resubmit the same) and pointed out we had already submitted previously. My thinking is they/M either wanted to see if things were still the same or had changed over the 6 months we've been married or had completely overlooked it in the 120+ documents we've already submitted. I took the opportunity to include more 'evidence' and detail... I love to write so it was no big deal for me but I think my hubby kinda just rehashed his previous statements.


----------



## NYC2SYD

jnix said:


> Good to hear. Hey, I'm also from NYC, and (considering) going to Aus (Mel not Syd though, although I wish I could go to Sydney...) on partner visa. So curious to see how you like it and manage the adjustment! Are you a native new yorker or transplant?


Hi jnix - I'm a native! What about you? I think Sydney will be an interesting adjustment since it's more spread out and more of a driving culture than NY - have only been to Melb once, but it seemed more similar to NY in terms of being compact and having lots of the trams to get around. But I do love Sydney every time we go - we were most recently there visiting my husband's family in October, and it got me really excited to make the move! And in the middle of this icy winter, have to admit I'm very excited to live near the beach for a change!


----------



## jnix

NYC2SYD said:


> Hi jnix - I'm a native! What about you? I think Sydney will be an interesting adjustment since it's more spread out and more of a driving culture than NY - have only been to Melb once, but it seemed more similar to NY in terms of being compact and having lots of the trams to get around. But I do love Sydney every time we go - we were most recently there visiting my husband's family in October, and it got me really excited to make the move! And in the middle of this icy winter, have to admit I'm very excited to live near the beach for a change!


Melb is easier to get around but I'd compare it to Chicago more than NY. It's decidedly a "Second City" and culturally it's not like NY in that money doesn't drive everything (Sydney has that). However, if you go all the way to Australia from NY you want more classic beach, sunshine lifestyle! I'm a transplant to NY myself.

Please blog or post here about your time there if you can, I'd read it!


----------



## MamaBear

jnix said:


> Melb is easier to get around but I'd compare it to Chicago more than NY. It's decidedly a "Second City" and culturally it's not like NY in that money doesn't drive everything (Sydney has that). However, if you go all the way to Australia from NY you want more classic beach, sunshine lifestyle! I'm a transplant to NY myself.
> 
> Please blog or post here about your time there if you can, I'd read it!


Lol Jnix I would never refer to Melbourne as a 'Second City'. Melbourne and Sydney have a long standing rivalry, yet in reality we are very different cities with completely different focuses, climates and cultures. My yankee partner tells people back home it's kind of like going back to the 80's but a little different haha. It also depends a lot on where you live within the city, outer suburbs have a very different culture to inner suburbs. I don't think Melbourne or Sydney will really compare to NYC as neither has the sheer amount of people. Wish you all the best in adapting


----------



## jnix

MamaBear said:


> Lol Jnix I would never refer to Melbourne as a 'Second City'. Melbourne and Sydney have a long standing rivalry, yet in reality we are very different cities with completely different focuses, climates and cultures. My yankee partner tells people back home it's kind of like going back to the 80's but a little different haha. It also depends a lot on where you live within the city, outer suburbs have a very different culture to inner suburbs. I don't think Melbourne or Sydney will really compare to NYC as neither has the sheer amount of people. Wish you all the best in adapting


It's not an insult, it's a characterization and in some ways a compliment. Melbourne is more understated, reserved and concerned with just being a good place to live. Sydney is more outgoing, sexy, and tries to project its allure to anyone who looks at the place.


----------



## sharyny

I am pleased to report that my husband's visa was approved this morning!!! 

get the hell out of the country she said LOL well not in those words but yeah .... we're so freaking happy!! now he has to leave for a week and yeah yay!!!!! we applied 1st july .. so about 7 months?


----------



## IndyMama

sharyny said:


> I am pleased to report that my husband's visa was approved this morning!!! get the hell out of the country she said LOL well not in those words but yeah .... we're so freaking happy!! now he has to leave for a week and yeah yay!!!!! we applied 1st july .. so about 7 months?


YES!!!!!!!
Thrilled for you both!


----------



## ani89

Congratulations Sharyny!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats sharyny!  You'll love it here.


----------



## sharyny

i was born and raised here - my hubby is the yank LOL ... and my kids are now aussies - one in school already and the other in day care .....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Whoops, sorry.  Hubby will love it, then.


----------



## MamaBear

sharyny said:


> I am pleased to report that my husband's visa was approved this morning!!!
> 
> get the hell out of the country she said LOL well not in those words but yeah .... we're so freaking happy!! now he has to leave for a week and yeah yay!!!!! we applied 1st july .. so about 7 months?


Woo Hoooo! All this activity is sooooo exciting!! Congrats sharyny to you and your partner and best of luck with everything to come


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

sharyny said:


> I am pleased to report that my husband's visa was approved this morning!!!
> 
> get the hell out of the country she said LOL well not in those words but yeah .... we're so freaking happy!! now he has to leave for a week and yeah yay!!!!! we applied 1st july .. so about 7 months?


Yippee!!!! About time  Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## numm3r

My 309 was granted today!!!!!!! I never spoke with a case officer. I was planning on moving in March, and now I can without a return ticket!! Applied September 1st 2014!!!


----------



## Heats

numm3r said:


> My 309 was granted today!!!!!!! I never spoke with a case officer. I was planning on moving in March, and now I can without a return ticket!! Applied September 1st 2014!!!


that is awesome. Congrats.


----------



## WendyB

numm3r said:


> My 309 was granted today!!!!!!! I never spoke with a case officer. I was planning on moving in March, and now I can without a return ticket!! Applied September 1st 2014!!!


Congrats! I can't tell you how excited to hear that they are into the Sept applications! October's here we come!


----------



## IndyMama

Wow! DC Embassy is rocking it! 
(But seriously, where the heck do they even get their data to say 'average' processing time is 12-15 months?????)


----------



## MamaBear

numm3r said:


> My 309 was granted today!!!!!!! I never spoke with a case officer. I was planning on moving in March, and now I can without a return ticket!! Applied September 1st 2014!!!


Fantastic news! Best wishes for the move 

Nice to hear you never spoke with a CO, we passed the 12 week mark and never got that check in email to prompt us to check documents submitted and say a CO would be assigned shortly, it makes you start to get a little antsy that your application has disappeared into the online black hole.


----------



## numm3r

Thanks everyone! I was literally going through my old car insurance documents to add extra info of when I put him on my insurance. Then the email popped up! I'm completely shocked and super happy.


----------



## Mellie

IndyMama said:


> Wow! DC Embassy is rocking it!
> (But seriously, where the heck do they even get their data to say 'average' processing time is 12-15 months?????)


I think you'll find it's so you can't complain until then. If you start bugging them they can tell you to leave them alone until it's been 12 months because that's their quoted time.


----------



## IndyMama

Mellie said:


> I think you'll find it's so you can't complain until then. If you start bugging them they can tell you to leave them alone until it's been 12 months because that's their quoted time.


Yeah, I know. It just bugs me because I'm an engineer and 'average' has a real meaning - I'd be much happier if they just called it 'expected' processing time.


----------



## sharyny

we heard back from our CO after she approved our application and we asked if we were being given the 309 or the 100 visa and she replied back saying that yes we meet the requirements of the 309 already (seeing as we've been married for 7 years) and are being given the 100 straight up!! .... yay!!! she's waiting on his travel itinerary now .... woo hoo!!!! .......................


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats numm3r!  I am seriously jealous of all you people getting yours so quickly, haha.  I can't imagine how people who waited longer than I did would feel! Maybe they've all stopped logging into the forum so they don't feel inclined to throw things, LOL.

Even worse are those still waiting, watching others get their grants faster... SO been there and done that. It makes you want to tear your hair out. It's why we finally gave up at 8 months and decided it was time for me to go over on an ETA. We just couldn't deal with being apart anymore. Of course, for us, it had been like 14+ months at that point since we'd gotten engaged (Hubby's PR application was supposed to take six weeks... it took six months, and we had to wait until he got it so we could submit my PMV app) and we'd only seen each other for a two-week holiday in all that time. We were losing our damn minds.


----------



## NYC2SYD

I heard from my case officer for the first time yesterday! 1 day after uploading FBI check, so that must be the trigger they wait for. They asked for one more simple document, and also asked me to confirm that the FBI report was not from a channeler - considering it came straight from them, I didn't think it was, but was told it looked different and that maybe FBI outsourced it. 

I called the FBI (for 3rd time!) today and they said they changed their process and look of the report a couple weeks ago, and that maybe I'm the first one that the embassy is seeing that looks like this. Sent a note back to CO to confirm, so hopefully it's all moving along.

Yesterday was 5 months to the day of lodging our application in September. Congrats to all who are hearing good news!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

sharyny said:


> we heard back from our CO after she approved our application and we asked if we were being given the 309 or the 100 visa and she replied back saying that yes we meet the requirements of the 309 already (seeing as we've been married for 7 years) and are being given the 100 straight up!! .... yay!!! she's waiting on his travel itinerary now .... woo hoo!!!! .......................


That's fantastic!    Happy days!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

numm3r said:


> My 309 was granted today!!!!!!! I never spoke with a case officer. I was planning on moving in March, and now I can without a return ticket!! Applied September 1st 2014!!!


Congrats!! The que is moving along...


----------



## sharyny

yeah we're really happy ... seeing as that we're practically living here as of september last year cause im taking care of my mom now ...she's not well so everything has worked out great thank god.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Awesome news everyone!!! Ah what would we have done without this forum! My partner arrives here in 4 weeks!! So excited to see him as it has been almost three months since I last saw him! I hope that everyone who is still waiting gets approved soon so they can be with their loved ones


----------



## numm3r

Just curious with all the recent grants, does anyone want to share a shipping container?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

numm3r said:


> Just curious with all the recent grants, does anyone want to share a shipping container?


Where are you shipping from and when?.... I don't think we have enough stuff to even fill half a container but great idea!


----------



## WendyB

Take note that the ports in California are mostly on strike and if you want to ship from there your goods may be delayed significantly!


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> Take note that the ports in California are mostly on strike and if you want to ship from there your goods may be delayed significantly!


that is correct. I work in transportation and almost all steamship lines have stopped all service from the west coast. All of the ports are so congested that nothing is going in or out.


----------



## WendyB

Heats said:


> that is correct. I work in transportation and almost all steamship lines have stopped all service from the west coast. All of the ports are so congested that nothing is going in or out.


We're going to try and ship out of Houston because it's very close and hopefully not as congested.


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> We're going to try and ship out of Houston because it's very close and hopefully not as congested.


We are packing things into 50lb totes / cases and paying the extra baggage fees with the airline. at about $123 per piece. it worked out cheaper for us. we don't have any expensive or overly nice pieces of furniture so we will sell it here and replace it there, think we will come out ahead over shipping.

Pre Paid Additional Baggage | Qantas


----------



## IndyMama

Heats said:


> We are packing things into 50lb totes / cases and paying the extra baggage fees with the airline. at about $123 per piece. it worked out cheaper for us. we don't have any expensive or overly nice pieces of furniture so we will sell it here and replace it there, think we will come out ahead over shipping. Pre Paid Additional Baggage | Qantas


That's exactly the plan I arrived at yesterday, Heats, though I'm planning to fly United. I have to come back to the U.S. in June and August, so am going to store some packed totes and maybe not even have to pay extra fees (I'll travel extreme light from Sydney, so the one checked bag that comes with the ticket can be used for the totes).


----------



## WendyB

Heats said:


> We are packing things into 50lb totes / cases and paying the extra baggage fees with the airline. at about $123 per piece. it worked out cheaper for us. we don't have any expensive or overly nice pieces of furniture so we will sell it here and replace it there, think we will come out ahead over shipping.
> 
> Pre Paid Additional Baggage | Qantas


Great idea! I should have taken an extra bag with me when we went over at Xmas but it was such a rushed trip. Just didn't think of it at the time.

It won't work for us tho. We are going to be taking a couple pieces of furniture, quite a few framed pictures, and lots of car stuff as we are bring 2 sports cars over with us.....and a trailer for them!


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> Great idea! I should have taken an extra bag with me when we went over at Xmas but it was such a rushed trip. Just didn't think of it at the time.
> 
> It won't work for us tho. We are going to be taking a couple pieces of furniture, quite a few framed pictures, and lots of car stuff as we are bring 2 sports cars over with us.....and a trailer for them!


I wanted to send a new stingray Vette over but by the time I worked out shipping, and import tax, then found out that it would have to be converted... I just is not worth it.


----------



## WendyB

Heats said:


> I wanted to send a new stingray Vette over but by the time I worked out shipping, and import tax, then found out that it would have to be converted... I just is not worth it.


LMAO we are bringing over a 73 and an 08 Z06. If you wait until 2017, I think they will be making the C7s in RHD. 
We've owned these cars for a few years so the import fees won't be so bad. We don't plan on converting the newer one as it won't be a daily driver and who knows, with the car industry going downhill there the rules just might change.


----------



## cec2725

Hi all, 

Some people have asked me which company we used to ship our stuff. Most of our furniture is less than 2 years old, I love it, so we decided to ship it to Australia. That saved us the hassle to sell it for a third or less of the original price and have to buy everything back in Australia, knowing that everything is about twice as expensive than in the US. Plus we got a door to door deal so we didn't have to pack - which would have been a nightmare with our 2 little kids (3 years old and 5 months old). 
After requesting many quotes, we went with a company affiliated with Allied Van Lines, based in LA: Jensen Relocation. We lived in LA so it made sense. So far the experience has been really good. Pam - our main contact- is very knowledgable, super nice and very patient. She's answered my hundreds of questions. We went with them because we wanted the experience and support of a big company. Their rates are not the best but not the most expensive either. They are competitive, when I emailed Pam with some cheaper quotes from other companies, she tried her best to match them. 
They came to pack the whole house on a Saturday and as we were leaving on the Monday, left our beds, table and bathroom stuff unpacked so we could sleep in our house until the Monday, when we flew to Australia. They came with a 40 ft container on the Monday, finished packing the house and loaded all of our belongings in the container. The movers were awesome, super friendly and looked like they were cateful and packed everything extremely well! 

As it's been mentionned here, yes our container is stuck in LA. Not the fault of Jensen Relocation, but the whole port is super congested. It should ship on February 23rd, we moved on Feb 2nd 2015. We are not in a hurry anyway as we're staying with my inlaws and won't have a place to live in for quite a while. 

As someone said, we paid for extra luggage for the things we wanted to have with us immediately (kids toys mostly). With Qantas, it's $123 per additional luggage. Much much cheaper than shipping via air freight. Also, keep in mind that with Qantas, we are allowed two 23kg suitcases/person, except the infants (in economy class). 

Feel free to ask any questions, I'll be happy to share more if you want!


----------



## ani89

Just received an email to say that they have received all our documents besides FBI clearance (I think we're at around 10 weeks) and once they receive that we will be on track for finalisation! 
We weren't expecting till June at earliest but it seems like it's going to be way sooner! Yay!!!
So good to see so much happening with everyone's applications- seems like that wait time is going down


----------



## NYC2SYD

Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


----------



## cec2725

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


This is awesome! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## ani89

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


Yay!!!!! Great news, congratulations!


----------



## sharyny

congrats!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## Gemini64

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


That's amazing. Well done!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats, NYC2SYD! I don't know HOW in the heck DC is churning 'em out this fast, but I'm really happy to see it!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think we're going to have to start telling people to get their FBI check either before they apply or right after application, given how fast grants seem to be coming. We'll just have to also give them the caveat that they may have to redo them if their application takes a long time.


----------



## Canegirl

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


Great news! Congrats!


----------



## falcorkle

WOOOHOOOOOO! I am just waiting to hear something.....anything....but a big congrats to you and all the best!


----------



## MamaBear

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


Yay!!!! Congrats and just wow, that is super quick!!! Lucky you guys 

Wish you all the best 

And yep falcorkle same here! Anything would be nice lol


----------



## NYC2SYD

CollegeGirl said:


> I think we're going to have to start telling people to get their FBI check either before they apply or right after application, given how fast grants seem to be coming. We'll just have to also give them the caveat that they may have to redo them if their application takes a long time.


Agreed - I couldn't believe how quickly I was contacted by the CO after uploading the FBI check - about 24 hours. Seems as if they don't even seriously look at an application until they see that's been completed, considering it can take so long on the FBI's part. For people who apply for that check in advance and upload with their initial application, grants could be even quicker!

Thanks for all the good wishes!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

NYC2SYD said:


> Just got my visa granted today! 5 months and 5 days. Woohoo!  Must enter by September 16th, one year from my med check being submitted. So happy that 12-15 months was a gross overestimate - here's to much more news in the coming weeks!


Yeay! Congratulations


----------



## IndyMama

NYC2SYD said:


> Agreed - I couldn't believe how quickly I was contacted by the CO after uploading the FBI check - about 24 hours. Seems as if they don't even seriously look at an application until they see that's been completed, considering it can take so long on the FBI's part. For people who apply for that check in advance and upload with their initial application, grants could be even quicker! Thanks for all the good wishes!


I don't think having the checks up front will necessarily make it any quicker - I uploaded both state and federal within hours of lodgment and mine took 5 months 12 days.

I would definitely agree that people should apply for their FBIs immediately before or at the time of visa application.

In theory, someday the FBI will work out the bugs in their new system and get back to a reasonable processing time!

I wonder if that's part of why DC is working so quickly these days - they've got their online application review process honed.

Huge tremendous congrats to all the recent grantees!


----------



## usaaus

My FBI check expires in 4 1/2 months, so I emailed them through the contact form to see if I should fly back to America to get another one.


----------



## IndyMama

usaaus said:


> My FBI check expires in 4 1/2 months, so I emailed them through the contact form to see if I should fly back to America to get another one.


I don't think you have to be in the US to order one - just need your prints on the right template, which you can download from the FBI website. The US embassy in Greece may be able to do the prints for you or some other authorized agency. Since you're case is more complex than most, it may be prudent to go ahead and order a new set. But, the CO can also extend the validity of the checks for 3 months, so I'd wager you probably won't need a second set. That said, if it were me, I'd risk the $80 or whatever it'll cost for prints and the summary just in case you do end up needing them.


----------



## MamaBear

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Yeay! Congratulations


DChubbyAuwife I've been thinking about you&#8230;. No word from your CO again? I would have expected corks popping by now  Sending out some visa approval wishes your way!!


----------



## IndyMama

MamaBear said:


> DChubbyAuwife I've been thinking about you&#133;. No word from your CO again? I would have expected corks popping by now  Sending out some visa approval wishes your way!!


Me too! Been wondering when we're going to hear from you AUwife! Hope everything's ok.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

We did hear from CO ML on Monday but she has referred our application to someone in Australia and will 'update' us when she hears back. First time we have been given her full name and not the pseudonym?? (Indy Mama, you did not did miss hear her....we were given the two names too), so my fingers are crossed that means she'll be approving our application...otherwise she'd just continue to use the pseudonym right?


----------



## Heats

I sent a note to ML to let here know of the ever expanding processing time the FBI has and took the time to ask if she wanted a copy of my 2014 tax return. She told me, no they didn't need anything but the FBI clearance. She even told me the date I will need to be in Australia. Today the FBI is working on Oct 29th... only a few more days until they get to the magic date of NOV 3


----------



## WendyB

Good news then Heats! Not too much longer for you then. I'm hoping they will get to the Oct applicants soon! We'd like to be out of Houston and in Perth by June if at all possible.


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> Good news then Heats! Not too much longer for you then. I'm hoping they will get to the Oct applicants soon! We'd like to be out of Houston and in Perth by June if at all possible.


That is funny, that is our plan. Out of Dallas and into Perth mid June.


----------



## sharyny

My hubby (currently in new zealand as per Mia's request) got his visa grant today - 309 - the temporary one .... i guess we'll see if we get the permanent permanent one earlier then expected or wait the 2 years we have to wait .... 
he's printing it out so he'll have it on his return to australia on saturday ... so i guess we're done for now.
that being said, im really happy we didnt have to wait the 12-15 months. this is his last trip to new zealand on his own - if we ever decide to go there for a holiday.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

sharyny said:


> My hubby (currently in new zealand as per Mia's request) got his visa grant today - 309 - the temporary one .... i guess we'll see if we get the permanent permanent one earlier then expected or wait the 2 years we have to wait ....
> he's printing it out so he'll have it on his return to australia on saturday ... so i guess we're done for now.
> that being said, im really happy we didnt have to wait the 12-15 months. this is his last trip to new zealand on his own - if we ever decide to go there for a holiday.


Awesome stuff Sharyny! Funny how we all get different CO names... Mia, Marie, Melissa....


----------



## sharyny

she signed her name as Mia which is how we know


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sharyny - if they've only granted the 309, there's no chance of getting the 100 sooner. You'll have to wait the full two years. There's no middle ground. 

UNLESS you think she made a mistake. If you've provided evidence of being married or living together for 3+ years, or 2+ years if you have a child together, email her back and say something like "Thank you SO much for the grant, but should we not have gone straight to the 100 since we've been married/de facto for X years?" They'll typically fix it pretty quickly when they make this error. It isn't something that's subjective and up to them - if you meet the criteria, you're supposed to go straight to PR.


----------



## sharyny

well we've been married for 7 years and have 2 kids and have provided evidence of that so .... we'll email her when he gets back into the country.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You DEFINITELY should have gone straight to the 100, then. No question. She needs to fix it. We see this kind of error happen now and then on this forum... makes me wonder how many couples out there only got temporary visas and should have gotten permanent and never realized it or knew to complain? Yikes.


----------



## CCass

I applied on 8/13/14 for my 309. Just got assigned with ML end of January, then was reassigned to RM. Got approved today, 2/19!!!!! Just over 6 months..


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

CCass said:


> I applied on 8/13/14 for my 309. Just got assigned with ML end of January, then was reassigned to RM. Got approved today, 2/19!!!!! Just over 6 months..


Another one bites the dust!!! Fantastic news Cass!


----------



## sharyny

we emailed them college girl after what you said and got a reply straight away ...

Dear Mr [mod: edited out surname for privacy ]

In order to grant the permenant visa the provisional visa must first be
granted. It appears that the system has sent you both grant notices instead
of just the permanent visa grant notice.

We apologise for the confusion but can confirm that you have been granted
and now hold a Subclass 100 permanent Spouse visa

Kind Regards,

Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Embassy of Australia

so all done!!!!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

sharyny said:


> so all done!!!!


yes!!!!!


----------



## cec2725

CCass said:


> I applied on 8/13/14 for my 309. Just got assigned with ML end of January, then was reassigned to RM. Got approved today, 2/19!!!!! Just over 6 months..


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## cec2725

sharyny said:


> we emailed them college girl after what you said and got a reply straight away ... Dear Mr Yee In order to grant the permenant visa the provisional visa must first be granted. It appears that the system has sent you both grant notices instead of just the permanent visa grant notice. We apologise for the confusion but can confirm that you have been granted and now hold a Subclass 100 permanent Spouse visa Kind Regards, Department of Immigration and Border Protection Embassy of Australia so all done!!!!


Famtastic!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yay, Sharyny! I was hoping it was some kind of easy glitch.  Congrats!

And congrats to CCass on your grant!


----------



## jnix

After a couple of years of back and forth I've finally taken the plunge and filed my application!

I've got everything up except for medical exam and Form 888. 

Once I upload these, do I need to make some "submission" or correspondence with them to indicate I'm done with everything so they can start reviewing?

Another issue - I got my police clearances back in July 2014 but delayed my application. I know they are valid only 12 months, so I just requested a new one from FBI but that will take a while. How far out can the case officer extend the validity of the first check beyond the first 12 months? I don't know when I will be able to enter Australia yet, it will definitely be at the latest Christmas so I'll likely need a new PC anyways.


----------



## sharyny

While we were waiting for our application to be approved - my husband entered australia on a ETA, which he only had to leave once after 3 months and then 3 months again for the grant to be activated ...


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> After a couple of years of back and forth I've finally taken the plunge and filed my application! I've got everything up except for medical exam and Form 888. Once I upload these, do I need to make some "submission" or correspondence with them to indicate I'm done with everything so they can start reviewing? Another issue - I got my police clearances back in July 2014 but delayed my application. I know they are valid only 12 months, so I just requested a new one from FBI but that will take a while. How far out can the case officer extend the validity of the first check beyond the first 12 months? I don't know when I will be able to enter Australia yet, it will definitely be at the latest Christmas so I'll likely need a new PC anyways.


 Yay! A huge milestone! No, you don't need to communicate to them that you're done uploading everything - when they look (which likely won't be for a while) they'll see everything is there. You know you need at least 2 form 888s, right? When they granted mine, they told me that they have the discretion of extending the enter-by date by 3 months past the "expiration" of the police checks or medical checks. If yours are good through July 2015, I bet you'll be fine as long as the DC M's keep rocking the approvals at 5-7 months. I ordered new ones just in case too, but didn't end up needing them. Contest on getting the application done!

Edit: meant to add also that you won't upload anything for the medicals. The panel physician communicates results directly to DIBP.


----------



## Canegirl

jnix said:


> After a couple of years of back and forth I've finally taken the plunge and filed my application! I've got everything up except for medical exam and Form 888. Once I upload these, do I need to make some "submission" or correspondence with them to indicate I'm done with everything so they can start reviewing? Another issue - I got my police clearances back in July 2014 but delayed my application. I know they are valid only 12 months, so I just requested a new one from FBI but that will take a while. How far out can the case officer extend the validity of the first check beyond the first 12 months? I don't know when I will be able to enter Australia yet, it will definitely be at the latest Christmas so I'll likely need a new PC anyways.


Yay, how exciting! All the best


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said everything I was going to say!  Congrats on the application, jnix!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

THIS JUST IN! (hubby called me at 4am with news as promised lol)

309 Visa approved! 7mths 4 days. Entry date in September 6, however hubby is already booked on a July 8th flight to Australia with myself and my son and my parents! - I'm excited he'll be coming home with all of us as his welcoming party/escorts  

I did speak with Immigration in Australia yesterday so we knew the application had just been sent back to CO M for decision and did think it more than likely we'd hear today. Hubby had also said on Sunday 'I think we'll hear/know by the end of the week'.
It's nice to be right! 

Phew, now that's out of the way ... time to plan more exciting things...like my son and I joining my hubby in the US in 6 weeks for a few months and making babies...  

Thanks everyone for the support over the last few months!! XX Kirsty


----------



## falcorkle

wonderful! a big congrats!!!

Any PMV's hear anything? Hello? Immi are you out there?!


----------



## Heats

DChubbyAUwife said:


> THIS JUST IN! (hubby called me at 4am with news as promised lol)
> 
> 309 Visa approved! 7mths 4 days. Entry date in September 6, however hubby is already booked on a July 8th flight to Australia with myself and my son and my parents! - I'm excited he'll be coming home with all of us as his welcoming party/escorts
> 
> I did speak with Immigration in Australia yesterday so we knew the application had just been sent back to CO M for decision and did think it more than likely we'd hear today. Hubby had also said on Sunday 'I think we'll hear/know by the end of the week'.
> It's nice to be right!
> 
> Phew, now that's out of the way ... time to plan more exciting things...like my son and I joining my hubby in the US in 6 weeks for a few months and making babies...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support over the last few months!! XX Kirsty


that's awesome. congrats! 
I am still waiting by the mailbox for that FBI clearance. we got coated in a sheet of ice yesterday and the mail carrier completely failed on his oath "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds." it was like the 1st on the list... but hopefully as we thaw out a bit today he brings me that final piece of the puzzle that is a partner visa and we join you tomorrow with good news from Texas.


----------



## IndyMama

Kirsty!!!!!! Woot party time!!!!! Woke up thinking about you guys today.
Big congrats, bigger than HProtaganist's koala


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Heats said:


> that's awesome. congrats!
> I am still waiting by the mailbox for that FBI clearance. we got coated in a sheet of ice yesterday and the mail carrier completely failed on his oath.


Thanks Heats. ...Wow! Ice in Texas? Is that normal?! 
...Its coming Heats, it's coming and you are NEXT! Hopefully the wait isn't too much longer and you'll be heading over the big blue very soon! 
Remember we are all on the sidelines waiting for good news from you...


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Kirsty!!!!!! Woot party time!!!!! Woke up thinking about you guys today.
> Big congrats, bigger than HProtaganist's koala


Aww thanks Emily. It's lovely to know people are cheering you on in the wings...that's what makes this forum so special


----------



## Heats

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Thanks Heats. ...Wow! Ice in Texas? Is that normal?!
> ...Its coming Heats, it's coming and you are NEXT! Hopefully the wait isn't too much longer and you'll be heading over the big blue very soon!
> Remember we are all on the sidelines waiting for good news from you...


We get Ice / snow every few years.. we are expecting 4in of snow tomorrow Am then its going to be in the mid 50s in the afternoon. so we may get to see every season in 1 day... funny thing is we were at a wedding on V day and it was almost 80. yesterday the high was 29.

thanks for the support. This group has been awesome. its good to have friends in the same boat and understand what we are all dealing with.. friends and family have no clue..


----------



## cec2725

DChubbyAUwife said:


> THIS JUST IN! (hubby called me at 4am with news as promised lol) 309 Visa approved! 7mths 4 days. Thanks everyone for the support over the last few months!! XX Kirsty


Congrats Kristy! This is awesome! Very happy for you! Enjoy your family and ... Happy baby making


----------



## IndyMama

We should organize a 2014/15 'forum reunion' in 6 -12 months once we're all settled in Australia!
Kirsty's idea but I'm taking it public  PM me your email If you're interested I'll keep a list.


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> THIS JUST IN! (hubby called me at 4am with news as promised lol) 309 Visa approved! 7mths 4 days. Entry date in September 6, however hubby is already booked on a July 8th flight to Australia with myself and my son and my parents! - I'm excited he'll be coming home with all of us as his welcoming party/escorts  I did speak with Immigration in Australia yesterday so we knew the application had just been sent back to CO M for decision and did think it more than likely we'd hear today. Hubby had also said on Sunday 'I think we'll hear/know by the end of the week'. It's nice to be right! Phew, now that's out of the way ... time to plan more exciting things...like my son and I joining my hubby in the US in 6 weeks for a few months and making babies...  Thanks everyone for the support over the last few months!! XX Kirsty


Awesome news for you guys! Congratulations!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yayyyyyy Kirsty!!! BIG congrats!!!!! So happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

IndyMama said:


> We should organize a 2014/15 'forum reunion' in 6 -12 months once we're all settled in Australia!
> Kirsty's idea but I'm taking it public  PM me your email If you're interested I'll keep a list.


Totally down for this as long as no one throws tomatoes at me.  LOL.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Cross-posting in two other relevant threads:

FYI, I've read somewhere else that the Washington DC embassy began accepting FBI checks from three channelers as of 15 January 2015, and they are: national credit reporting, national background check, inc. and telos identity management solutions, llc.

Take this with a grain of salt as this is NOT from an agent or from DIBP themselves, but from a fellow applicant. If they actually have changed their policy like is being reported, it'd be nice to see it in writing somewhere official!


----------



## Heats

9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


----------



## IndyMama

Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


Yaaaaaaayyyyyy! You're on your way now!
Best of luck Heats!


----------



## janglingjack

Hi there
I can confirm that Washington are accepting the 3 channellers collegegirl mentions. We received a letter this week requesting our FBI check and it gave us the choice of going straight to the FBI, 14-16 week wait, or using one of those three channellers 5-7 days!!!! We have already been waiting 14 weeks for our FBI check, so just going to stick with that.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

*Very BIG CONGRATULATIONS HEATS*



Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


DEAR Heats,

Congratulations for the grant. Happy for you and your partner. Have a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Oz.

Hassan


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


Whooooppppppppeeeeeeee! This is fabulous news! I guess SOMEONE has to help make those averages so THANKS for taking one for the team Heats!!! All the best for you and your family with the move and settling in to your new home.  Kirsty

P.s. Sounds like Immi are struggling with the long FBI wait too...


----------



## Canegirl

Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


Yay!! Congratulations Heats!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> We should organize a 2014/15 'forum reunion' in 6 -12 months once we're all settled in Australia!
> Kirsty's idea but I'm taking it public  PM me your email If you're interested I'll keep a list.


Yep, I'm in (on behalf of my husband). Would be loads of fun to put faces and real names to your handles!!


----------



## sharyny

Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


awesome!!! congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## cec2725

Heats said:


> 9 months, 6 Days, 4 hours, 7minutes (282days) and it is finished! Visa is granted- subclass 100!


Congrats Heats! So much relief now!


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OMG, Heats, I seriously just teared up. FINALLY. I am soooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## Heats

CollegeGirl said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OMG, Heats, I seriously just teared up. FINALLY. I am soooo happy for you!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## MamaBear

Yay!!! So very very happy for both DC and Heats!!! On hols in WA and reception is cràp but couldn't resist a phone check in , of course I can't seem to read the lines all the way across on my phone but I think I've got the main news that both of you have your Visas approved and ready to go. Big hugs and best wishes guys


----------



## MamaBear

Back from WA and partner is country hopping for the 3 month exit, man now I feel like I'm the only one waiting. Come on people come and whinge about waiting


----------



## Canegirl

MamaBear said:


> Back from WA and partner is country hopping for the 3 month exit, man now I feel like I'm the only one waiting. Come on people come and whinge about waiting


I'm still waiting but we only applied on the 31st of Dec, so I don't think I should be whinging yet!! Lol


----------



## usaaus

Been waiting 8 months now, as of Saturday, which is also the 1 year anniversary of our engagement & we are spending it in different countries (whinge whinge whinge). Good news is that we finally have a case officer, RM, as of this week. Hopefully the interminably long wait will be over soon (& also hope that wedding dress shopping this weekend is successful). My fiance's mom keeps looking for me every time he walks through the door at her place--so sad!


----------



## Canegirl

usaaus said:


> Been waiting 8 months now, as of Saturday, which is also the 1 year anniversary of our engagement & we are spending it in different countries (whinge whinge whinge). Good news is that we finally have a case officer, RM, as of this week. Hopefully the interminably long wait will be over soon (& also hope that wedding dress shopping this weekend is successful). My fiance's mom keeps looking for me every time he walks through the door at her place--so sad!


Happy anniversary and here's hoping that you aren't waiting much longer


----------



## fireatwill

usaaus said:


> Been waiting 8 months now, as of Saturday, which is also the 1 year anniversary of our engagement & we are spending it in different countries (whinge whinge whinge). Good news is that we finally have a case officer, RM, as of this week. Hopefully the interminably long wait will be over soon (& also hope that wedding dress shopping this weekend is successful). My fiance's mom keeps looking for me every time he walks through the door at her place--so sad!


Congratulations on the CO and happy anniversary too!

Here's hoping that there's a pattern here and they'll start cascading more applications down to CO's over the next few weeks so that more of us will have our applications allocated (more whinging).


----------



## falcorkle

Hi all!

So I know this has been posted on here before time and again but instead of going through each page on this thread I thought I would ask (so I am sorry if this question is super old to some of you). Well here goes:

My partner and I applied for our PMV almost 5 months ago. While he has visited me in the US twice during this wait for two short weeks each visit, I feel like it is time for me to do the visiting. I wanted to ask-
a) since we don't have a CO yet, do I need to inform anyone about my travel plans (only going to visit for 2-3 weeks hopefully in May)
b) is the wait time to get the visitor visa approved about 1 month still? has anyone heard anything?

I apologize in advance if these questions are repetitive to some of you - and thanks so much for all of ya'lls help!


----------



## WendyB

falcorkle said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So I know this has been posted on here before time and again but instead of going through each page on this thread I thought I would ask (so I am sorry if this question is super old to some of you). Well here goes:
> 
> My partner and I applied for our PMV almost 5 months ago. While he has visited me in the US twice during this wait for two short weeks each visit, I feel like it is time for me to do the visiting. I wanted to ask-
> a) since we don't have a CO yet, do I need to inform anyone about my travel plans (only going to visit for 2-3 weeks hopefully in May)
> b) is the wait time to get the visitor visa approved about 1 month still? has anyone heard anything?
> 
> I apologize in advance if these questions are repetitive to some of you - and thanks so much for all of ya'lls help!


I would definitely inform them of your travel plans. If you travel on an ETA you can get that almost instantaneously. It's $20 (I think) and you can do it online.


----------



## IndyMama

falcorkle said:


> Hi all! So I know this has been posted on here before time and again but instead of going through each page on this thread I thought I would ask (so I am sorry if this question is super old to some of you). Well here goes: My partner and I applied for our PMV almost 5 months ago. While he has visited me in the US twice during this wait for two short weeks each visit, I feel like it is time for me to do the visiting. I wanted to ask- a) since we don't have a CO yet, do I need to inform anyone about my travel plans (only going to visit for 2-3 weeks hopefully in May) b) is the wait time to get the visitor visa approved about 1 month still? has anyone heard anything? I apologize in advance if these questions are repetitive to some of you - and thanks so much for all of ya'lls help!


I'd be surprised if your PMV didn't come through by May unless you have a very complex case.
But, yes, you do need to tell them about your travel plans so they know when you will be offshore to grant your visa.
I elected to call them and tell them of my plans, and uploaded a 'cover letter' to my immiaccount under the travel documents category.
As mama bear said the ETA is $20 AUD and is granted instantaneously (in my experience at least).


----------



## AUSA0214

Thought we would join the waiting group. My wife is Australian and I from the U.S.A. We filed online for 309 offshore in D.C. on September 27, 2014. 
So far we have only recieved the general " your case will soon be allocated for assessment" email back in late November. 
Anyone know if D.C. filers are taking up to the 15 months or is this rare? We can handle the nine months but 15 seems a little crazy coming from a low risk country.
It has been a huge help hearing everyone's stories and timelines. Thank you all.


----------



## falcorkle

Thanks for your help! We are a pretty straight forward case- met in Australia when I was on a working-holiday visa and started dating. We decided we want to be together forever while I was there, but realized that the PMV was the best option for me to come back since we did not meet all of the criteria for de-facto. We traveled through India for 4.5 months after that and he has come to the US to visit twice since I got back from India in August 2014.

We are hoping to be approved by then (so as not to spend all of that money on a plane ticket TWICE ) but as everyone here knows- long distance is so hard. I am not sure I can wait much longer to see him again.

We are waiting for my FBI check still which was received by them late December. May 14th will be our '7 month anniversary' of submitting our application. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gemini64

I just spent 12 days with my husband and celebrated our first wedding anniversary. The waiting is a chore but will pass. Visiting is great, it's the day of departure that really crushes.


----------



## IndyMama

AUSA0214 said:


> Thought we would join the waiting group. My wife is Australian and I from the U.S.A. We filed online for 309 offshore in D.C. on September 27, 2014. So far we have only recieved the general " your case will soon be allocated for assessment" email back in late November. Anyone know if D.C. filers are taking up to the 15 months or is this rare? We can handle the nine months but 15 seems a little crazy coming from a low risk country. It has been a huge help hearing everyone's stories and timelines. Thank you all.


Check the first page of this thread for timelines. Only one case went for 15 months, and that one was before the long time frame was published. In reality, they're coming in at 5-7 months, even for applications after August 1, 2014. Longer cases are more like 9 months.


----------



## jnix

IndyMama said:


> Check the first page of this thread for timelines. Only one case went for 15 months, and that one was before the long time frame was published. In reality, they're coming in at 5-7 months, even for applications after August 1, 2014. Longer cases are more like 9 months.


Shouldn't they have a case manager assigned, it's been 6 months?


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> Shouldn't they have a case manager assigned, it's been 6 months?


 I didn't hear from a case manager until the day I got my grant.

She called me, we talked for 5 minutes, I got the email 20 minutes later.


----------



## jnix

IndyMama said:


> I didn't hear from a case manager until the day I got my grant.
> 
> She called me, we talked for 5 minutes, I got the email 20 minutes later.


that's nerve wracking. I'm only 10 days in and already wishing I could hear something. I don't want to waste 5 months only to find out my application fell through the cracks.


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> that's nerve wracking. I'm only 10 days in and already wishing I could hear something. I don't want to waste 5 months only to find out my application fell through the cracks.


It won't fall through the cracks. Just make sure it's complete, then there's really nothing you can do except wait. I won't tell you to be patient because I know how hard it is but your day will come and the relief will be amazing. They'll contact you if they need anything (they're not required to but the DC team seems pretty great and works with people).


----------



## MamaBear

Warm fuzzy whinge feeling to all 

Falc we are still waiting on our FBI and it was received 3rd week of November, when my partner called them in early Feb they told us March so I'm hoping it's coming through soon. Stupid waiting.

That said we just did the ETA which covers you for visits for the next 12 with a max of 3months at any given time. I sent an email to the washington office stating he would be visiting but when he arrived as we have no CO. Although immigration were able to see he had the PMV visa application as he passed through customs and asked a few questions to check he would be working. 

When he flew out recently to NZ for the '3 month must leave the country', they asked if he was returning to USA and he said no that's the next trip in June and all was cool. He flies back tomorrow so hopefully all is smooth then too.

Thanks everyone for sharing, the thread was feeling so quiet after the flurry of approvals, every approval gives a boost that the line is progressing which is such a nice feeling.

Cheers to all and best of luck for the move to those of you underway in that regard.


----------



## Canegirl

falcorkle said:


> Thanks for your help! We are a pretty straight forward case- met in Australia when I was on a working-holiday visa and started dating. We decided we want to be together forever while I was there, but realized that the PMV was the best option for me to come back since we did not meet all of the criteria for de-facto. We traveled through India for 4.5 months after that and he has come to the US to visit twice since I got back from India in August 2014. We are hoping to be approved by then (so as not to spend all of that money on a plane ticket TWICE ) but as everyone here knows- long distance is so hard. I am not sure I can wait much longer to see him again. We are waiting for my FBI check still which was received by them late December. May 14th will be our '7 month anniversary' of submitting our application. Fingers crossed.


The being apart is really hard isn't it? I last saw my fiancé in September when I went over to the U.S. And then trying to decide whether one should book a flight for a few months time, given that the application might be approved in the meantime is another issue.

If you think it's the FBI checks that might help your application move a little quicker (even though you've already sent the fingerprints through and are waiting.), you can now use a channeler and have the results back in 5-7 days.


----------



## Canegirl

AUSA0214 said:


> Thought we would join the waiting group. My wife is Australian and I from the U.S.A. We filed online for 309 offshore in D.C. on September 27, 2014. So far we have only recieved the general " your case will soon be allocated for assessment" email back in late November. Anyone know if D.C. filers are taking up to the 15 months or is this rare? We can handle the nine months but 15 seems a little crazy coming from a low risk country. It has been a huge help hearing everyone's stories and timelines. Thank you all.


Hi and welcome!


----------



## AUSA0214

Thank you Indymama, you are a wealth of knowledge. You stated that they called you? As we have just gotten rid of our phones , will this be a problem or will they just email us if they need to speak with us? Thanks for your help.


----------



## IndyMama

AUSA0214 said:


> Thank you Indymama, you are a wealth of knowledge. You stated that they called you? As we have just gotten rid of our phones , will this be a problem or will they just email us if they need to speak with us? Thanks for your help.


I just share what I learned through my own process  glad it can help others.

If you provided a phone number when you applied and have since gotten rid of it I would definitely inform DIBP of this and request that email be the primary form of communication. There is a change of circumstances form linked to in ImmiAccount for change in address and passport details. I haven't looked at the form, but you may be able to use it for phone numbers.

If not, I would call DIBP and ask them to make a note on your account.

Cheers!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would make sure they have your new contact info.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

AUSA0214 said:


> Thought we would join the waiting group. My wife is Australian and I from the U.S.A. We filed online for 309 offshore in D.C. on September 27, 2014.
> So far we have only recieved the general " your case will soon be allocated for assessment" email back in late November.
> Anyone know if D.C. filers are taking up to the 15 months or is this rare? We can handle the nine months but 15 seems a little crazy coming from a low risk country.
> It has been a huge help hearing everyone's stories and timelines. Thank you all.


Go to the first page of this thread and you'll see the times it's taken for approvals. My hubby's took 7 mths and I wouldn't say we were straight forward.
Good luck!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Check the first page of this thread for timelines. Only one case went for 15 months, and that one was before the long time frame was published. In reality, they're coming in at 5-7 months, even for applications after August 1, 2014. Longer cases are more like 9 months.


Oops, lol... I'm a bit behind the times aren't I?!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Question...have anyAussies travelled to the US on ETA and stayed a few days longer than the allowable 90 days? I'm going over on the 8th April and coming back on July 8th (landing in Oz on the 10th). I've read conflicting info about over staying visas. In some instances it doesn't seem to have mattered, in others it's meant dire circumstances (i.e. locked up!). As I'll only be over by about 4 days or so, I'm wondering if applying for an extension while there will be necessary. If denied I'd have to leave straight away (I think..??). I don't want to ruin my chances of living in the US down the track if we want or need to.


----------



## aussiesteve

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Question...have anyAussies travelled to the US on ETA and stayed a few days longer than the allowable 90 days? I'm going over on the 8th April and coming back on July 8th (landing in Oz on the 10th). I've read conflicting info about over staying visas. In some instances it doesn't seem to have mattered, in others it's meant dire circumstances (i.e. locked up!). As I'll only be over by about 4 days or so, I'm wondering if applying for an extension while there will be necessary. If denied I'd have to leave straight away (I think..??). I don't want to ruin my chances of living in the US down the track if we want or need to.


If you already have a return ticket they may notice on arrival that you will exceed 90 days so that may be a problem straight up ( not that i have ever been asked for a return ticket!)
You probably still have time to apply for a proper visa before you go.
The US immigration seems a bit hit and miss from my previous experience.


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Question...have anyAussies travelled to the US on ETA and stayed a few days longer than the allowable 90 days? I'm going over on the 8th April and coming back on July 8th (landing in Oz on the 10th). I've read conflicting info about over staying visas. In some instances it doesn't seem to have mattered, in others it's meant dire circumstances (i.e. locked up!). As I'll only be over by about 4 days or so, I'm wondering if applying for an extension while there will be necessary. If denied I'd have to leave straight away (I think..??). I don't want to ruin my chances of living in the US down the track if we want or need to.


When I was over in the US in September on my ETA I was asked how long I was staying and reminded about the 3 month limit.

I wouldn't want to risk it even just a few days as you don't really know how strict they are. With ETA's are you able to apply for another one now or do you have to wait till your current one expires? Perhaps you can apply now from the expiry date of your current ETA?


----------



## IndyMama

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Question...have anyAussies travelled to the US on ETA and stayed a few days longer than the allowable 90 days? I'm going over on the 8th April and coming back on July 8th (landing in Oz on the 10th). I've read conflicting info about over staying visas. In some instances it doesn't seem to have mattered, in others it's meant dire circumstances (i.e. locked up!). As I'll only be over by about 4 days or so, I'm wondering if applying for an extension while there will be necessary. If denied I'd have to leave straight away (I think..??). I don't want to ruin my chances of living in the US down the track if we want or need to.


Is it like Australia where you can bump out of the country for a few days then come back in and re-set your 90 days? We have the distinct advantage of sharing a land border - no airplanes required to leave the country ;-) 
Maybe a road trip to Canada or Mexico is in order while you're here!
Otherwise, if that's not an option, I'd not risk it- especially if you're flying in to DC. Maybe it's just a preconception but seems like border patrol in the Capital would be on their game and not let much slip by them.
Hate to say it, you may have to go home a few days early (sucks I know).
Interesting coincidence - you're coming over here the very day I'm flying out to Australia!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Canegirl said:


> When I was over in the US in September on my ETA I was asked how long I was staying and reminded about the 3 month limit.
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk it even just a few days as you don't really know how strict they are. With ETA's are you able to apply for another one now or do you have to wait till your current one expires? Perhaps you can apply now from the expiry date of your current ETA?


My ETA is valid til Dec... plenty of time but you can't just skip across the boarder to renew the clock like we do over here. You can apply for an extension during the stay but the risk is if denied you can be asked to leave straight away. Having said that I think you can stay over the 90 days as long as you have filed an application for extension. It's all been confusing and lots of conflicting stories. I'll look into other visas, but it's less than 29 days till we go so may not be possible. :-\


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

IndyMama said:


> Is it like Australia where you can bump out of the country for a few days then come back in and re-set your 90 days? We have the distinct advantage of sharing a land border - no airplanes required to leave the country ;-)
> Maybe a road trip to Canada or Mexico is in order while you're here!
> Otherwise, if that's not an option, I'd not risk it- especially if you're flying in to DC. Maybe it's just a preconception but seems like border patrol in the Capital would be on their game and not let much slip by them.
> Hate to say it, you may have to go home a few days early (sucks I know).
> Interesting coincidence - you're coming over here the very day I'm flying out to Australia!


Going home early not an option, it'll be my first flight WITH my hubby and I'll also have my parents and my son with me. (Son will have same visa issue).
Flying into Dallas and out of LA... DC won't be a prob at all as I won't be going through customs there.
Wow - funny coincidence with our shared travel date! I'm dreading the flight already  but I see Qantas have some good movies showing in April and my hunny bunny will be waiting for me at the other end so can't complain too much!!   
I was hoping to go for Easter but it didn't work out. Plus was going to be coming back a few days earlier but in the end 8th July was cheapest option... but now I have visa issue...Will it ever end, lol!


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> My ETA is valid til Dec... plenty of time but you can't just skip across the boarder to renew the clock like we do over here. You can apply for an extension during the stay but the risk is if denied you can be asked to leave straight away. Having said that I think you can stay over the 90 days as long as you have filed an application for extension. It's all been confusing and lots of conflicting stories. I'll look into other visas, but it's less than 29 days till we go so may not be possible. :-\


Oh yeah silly me, I just got all confused now that I read over my post! Lol


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Going home early not an option, it'll be my first flight WITH my hubby and I'll also have my parents and my son with me. (Son will have same visa issue). Flying into Dallas and out of LA... DC won't be a prob at all as I won't be going through customs there. Wow - funny coincidence with our shared travel date! I'm dreading the flight already  but I see Qantas have some good movies showing in April and my hunny bunny will be waiting for me at the other end so can't complain too much!!   I was hoping to go for Easter but it didn't work out. Plus was going to be coming back a few days earlier but in the end 8th July was cheapest option... but now I have visa issue...Will it ever end, lol!


Did you get a good flight? Do you mind if I ask who you booked through? I'm currently looking at heading back over in May.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Canegirl said:


> Did you get a good flight? Do you mind if I ask who you booked through? I'm currently looking at heading back over in May.


We travel with Qantas as much as possible. They are are as good as it gets in economy, can take 2 bags and have a good safety record (top 10 worldwide I think), but basically we just thought we should stick with one company to collect as many frequent flyer points as possible.... we are collecting points through mb phone bills, shopping, credit card etc. It'll all add up to hopefully help fly my step daughter over to Aust twice a year!!

Deals to be found if you look. But they are definitely not the cheapest. Book in advance (6mths) if possible.


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> We travel with Qantas as much as possible. They are are as good as it gets in economy, can take 2 bags and have a good safety record (top 10 worldwide I think), but basically we just thought we should stick with one company to collect as many frequent flyer points as possible.... we are collecting points through mb phone bills, shopping, credit card etc. It'll all add up to hopefully help fly my step daughter over to Aust twice a year!! Deals to be found if you look. But they are definitely not the cheapest. Book in advance (6mths) if possible.


Yeah we've only used Qantas for the 3 flights we've booked too and mainly it's the safety we like but also the points!


----------



## aussiesteve

IndyMama said:


> Is it like Australia where you can bump out of the country for a few days then come back in and re-set your 90 days? We have the distinct advantage of sharing a land border - no airplanes required to leave the country ;-)
> Maybe a road trip to Canada or Mexico is in order while you're here!
> Otherwise, if that's not an option, I'd not risk it- especially if you're flying in to DC. Maybe it's just a preconception but seems like border patrol in the Capital would be on their game and not let much slip by them.
> Hate to say it, you may have to go home a few days early (sucks I know).
> Interesting coincidence - you're coming over here the very day I'm flying out to Australia!


No when i was there in October and we took a 10 day trip to Canada, i noted that it would not reset the 90 day clock.


----------



## cec2725

aussiesteve said:


> No when i was there in October and we took a 10 day trip to Canada, i noted that it would not reset the 90 day clock.


I would not overstay- at all. Immi there is extremely serious, they probably won't let you in next time. I lived there on a tourist visa for 2 1/2 years before getting a more permanent visa and I had to leave every 6 months (I had a proper tourist visa). I tried once to extend it while in the US and it got denied - they said I didn't give them enough proofs of my intention to be a tourist and not work. It was heartbreaking, as I had to leave then immediately. My now husband send them a letter explaining he was supporting me, that I was there just to be with him and was not going to work with copies of his payslips, letter from me saying I wouldn't work, and other documents but whoever looked at it thought we were lying - which we were not. I never worked while there on my tourist visa. So if you apply for an extension of your visa, give them all the proofs it's only for a couple of days. That should work- well I hope. 
BUT PLEASE, DO NOT OVERSTAY! That calls big trouble for your future stays in the US! I've heard stories of people overstaying and then not being allowed back in the US, even years later, and some other have been evicted from the country. However, I have never overstayed myself - I would never have even thought about it. Too risky
You can get a tourist visa, a proper one, it will allow you to stay 6 months in the US. You have to go to the US embassy or consulate to get it though. 
Good luck


----------



## falcorkle

Anyone hear any news? I am almost to my 5 month mark and checking my immi account and this forum every day. I have still only received the standard message upon submitting my application.


----------



## jnix

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Question...have anyAussies travelled to the US on ETA and stayed a few days longer than the allowable 90 days? I'm going over on the 8th April and coming back on July 8th (landing in Oz on the 10th). I've read conflicting info about over staying visas. In some instances it doesn't seem to have mattered, in others it's meant dire circumstances (i.e. locked up!). As I'll only be over by about 4 days or so, I'm wondering if applying for an extension while there will be necessary. If denied I'd have to leave straight away (I think..??). I don't want to ruin my chances of living in the US down the track if we want or need to.


Absolutely not! I'm a US immigration lawyer. Even a one day overstay will cause you to lose your ESTA privileges. Then you will need a tourist visa, and it could be tough to get one. Do not mess around and be casual with this.


----------



## WendyB

falcorkle said:


> Anyone hear any news? I am almost to my 5 month mark and checking my immi account and this forum every day. I have still only received the standard message upon submitting my application.


I haven't heard anything either. I applied a week before you. I'm hoping for an approval in April-May!


----------



## jnix

Is a relationship history statement required as a separate document uploaded to the online application? I noticed on their checklist it says: 

Statements from you and your partner about:
how, when and where you first met
how your relationship developed
when you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
your future plans.

But all of these were questions asked on the actual online application and I filled them in fully. 

Do we still need to write two relationship history statement letters?


----------



## AUSA0214

Looks like there are a few of us here that have all applied within a few weeks of each other. Best of luck to all. (Applied Sept 27,2014)


----------



## falcorkle

AUSA0214 said:


> Looks like there are a few of us here that have all applied within a few weeks of each other. Best of luck to all. (Applied Sept 27,2014)


I will be following ya'll closely since we all applied around the same time- please let us know when you receive ANY news I am getting a little obsessive about all of it. I, too, am hoping for a response by May!


----------



## MamaBear

FBI checks received and scanned and submitted! Yayyyyy

Back to waiting…..


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

jnix said:


> Absolutely not! I'm a US immigration lawyer. Even a one day overstay will cause you to lose your ESTA privileges. Then you will need a tourist visa, and it could be tough to get one. Do not mess around and be casual with this.


It's ok, I've already changed my flights (decided it was the least stressful of the options [change flights or apply for B-1].. not cheaper though) so I'm only there 89 days. Thanks for your input.


----------



## cec2725

AUSA0214 said:


> Looks like there are a few of us here that have all applied within a few weeks of each other. Best of luck to all. (Applied Sept 27,2014)


Thanks! Applied October 3, 2014. Haven't heard a thing from immi since their automated acknowledgement email immediately after submitting. Best luck too


----------



## jnix

cec2725 said:


> Thanks! Applied October 3, 2014. Haven't heard a thing from immi since their automated acknowledgement email immediately after submitting. Best luck too


Your signature says you mailed the police checks to the Embassy ... I applied online and uploaded a scan. Is this not enough?

What am I supposed to be mailing to the Embassy?


----------



## Maggie-May24

Jnix, if you've applied online then uploading a scanned copy is fine. If someone has applied on paper, they'd need to send the police check to the embassy.


----------



## MamaBear

Looks like we are all in the same boat, no contact from immi since the acknowledgement letter…. as a couple of you are in front of me I can't wait to see you approved, feels like forever since we had any approvals in here.

Is anyone else a PMV or are you all partner visas?

Jnix - online scan is acceptable, some people have reached their max uploads and in this case they have to send in. I don't think anything needs to be sent in with an online app.


----------



## cec2725

jnix said:


> Your signature says you mailed the police checks to the Embassy ... I applied online and uploaded a scan. Is this not enough? What am I supposed to be mailing to the Embassy?


As someone said, I reached the max number of docs to upload (I didn't know about the limit) so I mailed the police checks to the embassy since I don't have a CO. This way my application is now complete. I would have uploaded them otherwise.


----------



## Canegirl

MamaBear said:


> Looks like we are all in the same boat, no contact from immi since the acknowledgement letter&#8230;. as a couple of you are in front of me I can't wait to see you approved, feels like forever since we had any approvals in here. Is anyone else a PMV or are you all partner visas? Jnix - online scan is acceptable, some people have reached their max uploads and in this case they have to send in. I don't think anything needs to be sent in with an online app.


Hey MamaBear, we have a PMV application in


----------



## janglingjack

We have a PMV and had our first contact after five and s half months 2 weeks ago! We have completed all our health and FBI checks and now just waiting to hear again. We have our wedding booked and organised for September...so fingers crossed it all coincides!!


----------



## jnix

janglingjack said:


> We have a PMV and had our first contact after five and s half months 2 weeks ago! We have completed all our health and FBI checks and now just waiting to hear again. We have our wedding booked and organised for September...so fingers crossed it all coincides!!


What did they say in their first contact?


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

jnix said:


> Do we still need to write two relationship history statement letters?


I see no one has replied to you so here goes:

Yep, you still need to submit your statements in addition to the online application. You will both need to write your own, in your own words.

My husband and I were asked to write them again before we were approved - no explanation why, but I suspect the first lot got lost in amongst all our docs (we didn't economize our docs well and didn't know of the 60 doc limit). 
We wrote basically the same thing second time round but I added an extra in the form of a very detailed timeline with photos, Facebook posts, excerpts from messages, phone logs and emails to each other, detailed info about decisions made about our relationship and the timing, wedding plans, travel plans etc. It was in a table format on a word doc turned pdf and was about 35 pages long. I left no stone unturned and it was a huge undertaking cause I fact checked/date checked everything. I should have done it from the start but honestly we jumped in head first and didn't have any idea what we could/should have as evidence.

All the best on your journey, Kirsty


----------



## cec2725

Omg omg omg! 
I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


----------



## IndyMama

cec2725 said:


> Omg omg omg! I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


Wooooo yay Cec!


----------



## WendyB

cec2725 said:


> Omg omg omg!
> I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


That's awesome news!!!! I just got goose bumps! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falcorkle

cec2725 said:


> Omg omg omg!
> I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


Stupendous!!! Let us know when it comes through


----------



## MamaBear

cec that's brilliant!! 

Looks like they may be up to processing October 

Jack I'm interested to know what contact they had with you, was a CO given?

Here's to an upcoming flurry of approvals, we just changed our wedding date back to July in anticipation of a slower processing (we were hoping for April and were perhaps a little naive in thinking it would be done in 6 months lol).


----------



## WendyB

LOL, I am going to be checking my email every couple of minutes now!! My co-workers are going to think I'm nuts!


----------



## janglingjack

jnix said:


> What did they say in their first contact?


They asked us to go ahead and do our health checks, asked us to complete our FBI check (which was only a week away, stuck in the backlog) and asked if my part r had plans to travel to Aus prior to our wedding. He hasn't booked travel yet as we were hoping to be able to coincide it with the visa! All positive stuff!


----------



## janglingjack

janglingjack said:


> They asked us to go ahead and do our health checks, asked us to complete our FBI check (which was only a week away, stuck in the backlog) and asked if my part r had plans to travel to Aus prior to our wedding. He hasn't booked travel yet as we were hoping to be able to coincide it with the visa! All positive stuff!


Ha ha!! We just got contacted again to say as soon as she sees the FBI check (which we uploaded yesterday - it took 16 weeks) she will be in a position to finalise the application!!!!! Whoooooo!!!!


----------



## Canegirl

cec2725 said:


> Omg omg omg! I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


Awesome news!!


----------



## Canegirl

janglingjack said:


> Ha ha!! We just got contacted again to say as soon as she sees the FBI check (which we uploaded yesterday - it took 16 weeks) she will be in a position to finalise the application!!!!! Whoooooo!!!!


And here come the approvals! Congratulations!


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

cec2725 said:


> Omg omg omg!
> I just got an email from RM asking me to make some plans to leave the country so "the application can be finalised"! I can not believe it!


Congrats!!


----------



## janglingjack

Canegirl said:


> And here come the approvals! Congratulations!


....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

janglingjack said:


> ....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


Awesome!! DC is on fire today! :-D


----------



## MamaBear

That's sooooo exciting!!! And quick!!

Just wow, it's amazing how exciting it is to hear approvals although it makes me so nervous that there will be a hiccup along the way with my application…. I'm checking the email all the time too hahaha

Queue is definitely moving along 

Kirsty hope you are enjoying your holiday with the man, bet you guys can't wait to be settled back home now


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

MamaBear said:


> Queue is definitely moving along
> 
> Kirsty hope you are enjoying your holiday with the man, bet you guys can't wait to be settled back home now


It certainly is...and you are moving along in the queue never fear! (Yes, it's awesome to have the weight lift off your shoulders but there is something to be said about waiting in anticipation...)

Not on holiday just yet... heading over 10th April and taking 3 months long service to learn to be a wife (LOL!!) 
I am definitely looking forward to bringing my hubby back with me on July 10 though....lots of husband 'honey-do' jobs building up at home 


Happy Thursday everyone!! :-D :-D


----------



## janglingjack

MamaBear said:


> That's sooooo exciting!!! And quick!! Just wow, it's amazing how exciting it is to hear approvals although it makes me so nervous that there will be a hiccup along the way with my application&#8230;. I'm checking the email all the time too hahaha Queue is definitely moving along  Kirsty hope you are enjoying your holiday with the man, bet you guys can't wait to be settled back home now


I totally understand your fears....just when I thought we must have done something wrong, pop in comes the first email from a CO then 2 weeks later, we have a visa! Hang in there!!!! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## fireatwill

janglingjack said:


> ....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


Congratulations, great news to hear that it happened quickly once they made contact. Anticipating some more approvals now, can't wait!


----------



## cec2725

janglingjack said:


> ....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


Congrats!

Yes it seems that they are on to processing end of September/beginning of October now! 
WendyB, you're probably next! Can't wait to see you posting about it

And thanks everyone. Now I/we need to leave the country. I/we probably will be going to New Zealand, as it seems the cheapest option. I don't know if I'll be going just with my 6 months old - still nursing her so she has to come or if my husband and 3 years old will come too, so we make it a family vacation. But the hubs can't come before April, I don't know if RM will agree to wait that long to grant my visa. Going to email her today.


----------



## AUSA0214

Thought I would add to the good news of approvals, just received ours today as well. Applied Sept 27, 2014. We never even had an email from case officer r any other contact---just the approval notice email this morning.
Congrats to all you others and best of luck to those still in wait. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news! Best wishes to you both as you enjoy a little celebration... 



AUSA0214 said:


> Thought I would add to the good news of approvals, just received ours today as well. Applied Sept 27, 2014. We never even had an email from case officer r any other contact---just the approval notice email this morning.
> Congrats to all you others and best of luck to those still in wait. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Canegirl

janglingjack said:


> ....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


Yay!!!!


----------



## Canegirl

AUSA0214 said:


> Thought I would add to the good news of approvals, just received ours today as well. Applied Sept 27, 2014. We never even had an email from case officer r any other contact---just the approval notice email this morning. Congrats to all you others and best of luck to those still in wait. Thanks for all the support.


Wow that's so great! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## janglingjack

Canegirl said:


> Wow that's so great! Congratulations to you too!


Congrats! What a day'


----------



## falcorkle

AUSA0214 said:


> Thought I would add to the good news of approvals, just received ours today as well. Applied Sept 27, 2014. We never even had an email from case officer r any other contact---just the approval notice email this morning.
> Congrats to all you others and best of luck to those still in wait. Thanks for all the support.


Beautiful....loving all this good news!


----------



## jnix

janglingjack said:


> ....and another email...we got it!!! Visa granted!!!! Whooooooooo


Congrats, when did you apply?


----------



## WendyB

Just got an email requesting more info (for sponsor's immigration status is the US.....green card, visa, etc). Thought I'd already uploaded that! Anyway, we'll get that done tonight! YAHOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cec2725

WendyB said:


> Just got an email requesting more info (for sponsor's immigration status is the US.....green card, visa, etc). Thought I'd already uploaded that! Anyway, we'll get that done tonight! YAHOO!!!!!!!!!


Awesome I knew you would be next!


----------



## WendyB

cec2725 said:


> Awesome I knew you would be next!


 Thanks cec! I went back and checked...I had not uploaded his green card, but then I don't recall seeing anywhere requesting that. Most likely my mistake tho! It's scanned, sent and we have received the email acknowledgement!


----------



## MamaBear

Oh yeah… the feel of lots of happy butt dancing on this thread is brilliant! Congrats AUSA!

Wendy looking forward to seeing those words 'visa approved' under your name 

Cheers to all


----------



## janglingjack

jnix said:


> Congrats, when did you apply?


We applied September 14 2014


----------



## Bluefiore87

*309*

I applied for the 309. CO is RM. Applied September 01, 2014. Applied online. Still waiting, hoping it will come any day now.


----------



## falcorkle

Bluefiore87 said:


> I applied for the 309. CO is RM. Applied September 01, 2014. Applied online. Still waiting, hoping it will come any day now.


Hoping you hear something today


----------



## WendyB

Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100!
I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


----------



## falcorkle

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100!
> I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


I'll be drinking a glass for you tonight, congrats!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Awesome news WendyB! Congratulations to you both and best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. Time to open the bubbly... 



WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100!
> I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


----------



## CollegeGirl

jnix said:


> Is a relationship history statement required as a separate document uploaded to the online application? I noticed on their checklist it says:
> 
> Statements from you and your partner about:
> how, when and where you first met
> how your relationship developed
> when you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
> your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
> any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
> your future plans.
> 
> But all of these were questions asked on the actual online application and I filled them in fully.
> 
> Do we still need to write two relationship history statement letters?


Haven't finished reading the thread yet (I'm catching up) but in case no one has answered this for you - the questions in the text boxes take the place of those relationship statements. So as long as you each filled them out individually in the applicant's application and the sponsor's application, you're all set.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Geez, I leave for a few days and come back and half the thread is approved! LOL. So happy for all of you!


----------



## Mike2Aus

*309*

Applied for the 309 on OCT 9, 2014. Medical completed March 11, 2015. Received CO on March 11, 2015. CO is RM. Applied online. 
Still waiting but feel it's close now that I have a CO.


----------



## Canegirl

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100! I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kika88

Can I get added to the list? I'm so glad I found this site, it has helped a lot in regards to applying for a PMV. So my partner and I applied yesterday. Friday the 13 March. Let's hope it's not bad luck. My partner is in the USA & I am in Australia. We applied by paper. Does anyone know if you receive a confirmation email if you apply by paper? Also do they charge the visa fees immediately? Thanks again and hearing all the approved messages from everyone else gives me hope that it shouldn't take the estimated 12-15 months... I can't fathom being so far from my boy for that long!


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> Can I get added to the list? I'm so glad I found this site, it has helped a lot in regards to applying for a PMV. So my partner and I applied yesterday. Friday the 13 March. Let's hope it's not bad luck. My partner is in the USA & I am in Australia. We applied by paper. Does anyone know if you receive a confirmation email if you apply by paper? Also do they charge the visa fees immediately? Thanks again and hearing all the approved messages from everyone else gives me hope that it shouldn't take the estimated 12-15 months... I can't fathom being so far from my boy for that long!


Welcome! 

Unfortunately I applied online so I can't answer your question about applying via post. I would dare say you would be charged the visa fees as soon as they receive you application though.


----------



## Kika88

Thanks Canegirl


----------



## cec2725

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100! I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


Wow! So happy for you! Congrats! When are you going to Australia?


----------



## WendyB

cec2725 said:


> Wow! So happy for you! Congrats! When are you going to Australia?


Thanks C! We are planning on arriving the first week of June. We haven't booked tickets yet tho. Omg, there is so much to do between now and then!!


----------



## Gemini64

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100! I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


Congrats, WendyB 
We filed just after you, on Oct 24,'14, but still have a few extra things to submit. Looking forward to the day when we too get the good news. Enjoy!


----------



## MamaBear

Yayyyyyyyyy Wendy!!! And straight to the 100 which is awesome  Brilliant news, have you booked the flight out?

Welcome Kika, I swear nobody understands the visa wait process just like other 'visa waiters', I think I would have gone loopy without this forum waiting on my own lol.

Gemini we have the same lodge date 

Bluefiore I hope your email inbox brings a smile this week 

Come on DC let's have another stellar week filled with approvals!! Have a great week all


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100! I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


 Awesome news Wendy! Congrats. WA here we come lol. We booked just booked the flights the other day. Found the best price on Kayak.. All the way to perth (with only 1 stop - Sydney) for just about 975us a person.. Fly out mid June.


----------



## WendyB

MamaBear said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy Wendy!!! And straight to the 100 which is awesome  Brilliant news, have you booked the flight out?
> 
> Welcome Kika, I swear nobody understands the visa wait process just like other 'visa waiters', I think I would have gone loopy without this forum waiting on my own lol.
> 
> Gemini we have the same lodge date
> 
> Bluefiore I hope your email inbox brings a smile this week
> 
> Come on DC let's have another stellar week filled with approvals!! Have a great week all


Thanks MamaBear!! Nope, haven't booked a flight yet. Still waiting to hear about a severance package at work and want to get that information before booking. 
Hope everyone waiting hears something very soon!!!


----------



## WendyB

Heats said:


> Awesome news Wendy! Congrats. WA here we come lol. We booked just booked the flights the other day. Found the best price on Kayak.. All the way to perth (with only 1 stop - Sydney) for just about 975us a person.. Fly out mid June.


Thanks Heats!! . Indeed! WA here we come! 
We haven't booked tickets yet. That's a great price you got! I just looked on Kayak and to get a one-way one-stop for us is $1400 pp. that would be flying Emirates thru Dubai. We are tentatively planning for a mid-June arrival too! From summer back to winter! Ugh.


----------



## Heats

WendyB said:


> Thanks Heats!! . Indeed! WA here we come! We haven't booked tickets yet. That's a great price you got! I just looked on Kayak and to get a one-way one-stop for us is $1400 pp. that would be flying Emirates thru Dubai. We are tentatively planning for a mid-June arrival too! From summer back to winter! Ugh.


I know but winter is nothing compared to what we were just hit with. We are on qantas, with all our stuff wanted to make it as easy as we can. Found booking a flight on a wed was cheaper than the other days of the week. You do have the extra leg up to dfw but shouldn't add too much but prices may be on the rise as we get closer to that date. So much to do so little time... I really need to start looking or a job :/ ... It really is the wild card to our future and how our plans play out ..


----------



## MamaBear

Heats I'm sure you are aware but SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site is worth a search to see what's about. I suggest you play around with the keywords search and plug in all sorts of descriptors that appeal. Good luck


----------



## Heats

MamaBear said:


> Heats I'm sure you are aware but SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site is worth a search to see what's about. I suggest you play around with the keywords search and plug in all sorts of descriptors that appeal. Good luck


all over it!  there are a few sites that I have been checking all this time... I still have not found anyone willing to pay me millions to drink beer and hang out on the beach... such a bummer... oh well, I may not be able to find my dream job but I am sure I will find something (preferably before I get there  )


----------



## falcorkle

WE HAVE A CO! They sent me an email today requesting my FBI background check (still waiting for it 12 weeks and counting so we went ahead and went through a channeler last Thursday), so that should be back to me one day this week I think? We are crazy excited it's been 5 months and 2 days...Just thought I would share with everyone


----------



## IndyMama

falcorkle said:


> WE HAVE A CO! They sent me an email today requesting my FBI background check (still waiting for it 12 weeks and counting so we went ahead and went through a channeler last Thursday), so that should be back to me one day this week I think? We are crazy excited it's been 5 months and 2 days...Just thought I would share with everyone


Yay I'm happy for you and so impressed with DC processing times!


----------



## Canegirl

falcorkle said:


> WE HAVE A CO! They sent me an email today requesting my FBI background check (still waiting for it 12 weeks and counting so we went ahead and went through a channeler last Thursday), so that should be back to me one day this week I think? We are crazy excited it's been 5 months and 2 days...Just thought I would share with everyone


That's great to hear, fingers crossed!


----------



## Canegirl

Somewhat of a silly question but is there any need for the sponsor to let immi know of their travel plans?

The only reason I ask is if they ask for some more evidence and I am over in the US at the time, the timeframe of 28 days might not be enough for us to get the info depending on what they are asking for. It's just a hypothetical but I want to cover all bases.


----------



## Mish

Canegirl said:


> Somewhat of a silly question but is there any need for the sponsor to let immi know of their travel plans?
> 
> The only reason I ask is if they ask for some more evidence and I am over in the US at the time, the timeframe of 28 days might not be enough for us to get the info depending on what they are asking for. It's just a hypothetical but I want to cover all bases.


You don't have to but if you have a case officer just send them the itinerary as it shows you seeing each other and helps with the genuine relationship requirement.


----------



## Canegirl

Mish said:


> You don't have to but if you have a case officer just send them the itinerary as it shows you seeing each other and helps with the genuine relationship requirement.


Thanks Mish. We don't have a CO yet but we might soon, so that could be an option.

Would there be any point uploading it now even though we put in our application at the end of December?


----------



## Mish

Canegirl said:


> Thanks Mish. We don't have a CO yet but we might soon, so that could be an option.
> 
> Would there be any point uploading it now even though we put in our application at the end of December?


It can't hurt especially if you have plenty of upload slots available.


----------



## Canegirl

Mish said:


> It can't hurt especially if you have plenty of upload slots available.


Cool, thank you for the advice Mish!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Thanks Mish. We don't have a CO yet but we might soon, so that could be an option. Would there be any point uploading it now even though we put in our application at the end of December?


Hi Canegirl
I recently visited my husband in Florida and submitted my travel info and a few photos. I think showing proof of ongoing relationship/commitment is a good idea. It's nearly 5 months since we filed - hoping to hear something before Easter.


----------



## MamaBear

falcorkle said:


> WE HAVE A CO! They sent me an email today requesting my FBI background check (still waiting for it 12 weeks and counting so we went ahead and went through a channeler last Thursday), so that should be back to me one day this week I think? We are crazy excited it's been 5 months and 2 days...Just thought I would share with everyone


Noooiiiice!! Love that type of sharing Falc  Awesome news and looking forward to hearing the squeals of delight when it comes through


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

WendyB said:


> Just got my visa notification!! Went straight to 100!
> I'm so excited I could burst! Not going to be able to get much work done now, LOL!


Whoop whoop Wendy B! Congrats :-D


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

CollegeGirl said:


> Haven't finished reading the thread yet (I'm catching up) but in case no one has answered this for you - the questions in the text boxes take the place of those relationship statements. So as long as you each filled them out individually in the applicant's application and the sponsor's application, you're all set.


Really College Girl?

I was under the impression that additional statements were required? In our case we then supplied 3 relationship statements: the online form, our first additional statements we did cause we thought we had to and the second lot our CO asked for!

Hmmm. :-\


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Canegirl I recently visited my husband in Florida and submitted my travel info and a few photos. I think showing proof of ongoing relationship/commitment is a good idea. It's nearly 5 months since we filed - hoping to hear something before Easter.


Hi Gemini, yes I think your right. I think it's important for case workers to see even after the application has been submitted that the relationship is still going strong and that we are seeing each other again. Although I'm sure we all miss our partners like crazy being so far apart.

I'm heading to Florida again as that is where my fiancé lives  I last saw him in September, so very much looking forward to heading over again in May.


----------



## Canegirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Really College Girl? I was under the impression that additional statements were required? In our case we then supplied 3 relationship statements: the online form, our first additional statements we did cause we thought we had to and the second lot our CO asked for! Hmmm. :-\


Hey DC, we did the online form and an additional relationship statement with our application. We too thought we had to do it when reading through the booklet.


----------



## CollegeGirl

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Really College Girl?
> 
> I was under the impression that additional statements were required? In our case we then supplied 3 relationship statements: the online form, our first additional statements we did cause we thought we had to and the second lot our CO asked for!
> 
> Hmmm. :-\


Nope, those text boxes on the application are meant to take the place of the "relationship statement." Hubby and I definitely only used the boxes and we were fine, as have many other folks on the forum. No one's ever come back and said "the CO requested an additional relationship statement" except you, so that's very odd to me.


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

Well everyone's experience will be different and thank goodness the COs assess each individually. Maybe no one has said they've been asked for more info on here, but not everyone is on the forum. I know we're not the only ones that uploaded word doc statements (which we each signed and dated as per the instructions). Like I said, no idea why we were asked for another one but it did make it three if you include the online text boxes. Even if they thought we had written them together and wanted to check - we definitely wrote them separately, 15,000 km apart and didn't make changes to each others. I didn't even see what my hubby uploaded till after we'd uploaded/emailed. We have very different styles of writing/language and it's easy to see.

IMO, I think they are way overdue for an overhaul of their information for perspective applicants and website. We were even told on the phone in the early days about changes they had made which they hadn't updated anywhere... lucky hubby made phone call after phone call to clarify otherwise we would have torn our hair out. Not everyone finds and utilises this forum and have access to all the ad hoc info we share from our experiences. We each have to make decisions based on the info we have at hand at the time. 

... Grrr... not the first time I've had this grumble, and while our visa has arrived and we can breathe easy for a bit, I hate to think of others struggling through the minefield.


----------



## WendyB

DChubbyAUwife said:


> Well everyone's experience will be different and thank goodness the COs assess each individually. Maybe no one has said they've been asked for more info on here, but not everyone is on the forum. I know we're not the only ones that uploaded word doc statements (which we each signed and dated as per the instructions). Like I said, no idea why we were asked for another one but it did make it three if you include the online text boxes. Even if they thought we had written them together and wanted to check - we definitely wrote them separately, 15,000 km apart and didn't make changes to each others. I didn't even see what my hubby uploaded till after we'd uploaded/emailed. We have very different styles of writing/language and it's easy to see.
> 
> IMO, I think they are way overdue for an overhaul of their information for perspective applicants and website. We were even told on the phone in the early days about changes they had made which they hadn't updated anywhere... lucky hubby made phone call after phone call to clarify otherwise we would have torn our hair out. Not everyone finds and utilises this forum and have access to all the ad hoc info we share from our experiences. We each have to make decisions based on the info we have at hand at the time.
> 
> ... Grrr... not the first time I've had this grumble, and while our visa has arrived and we can breathe easy for a bit, I hate to think of others struggling through the minefield.


We only did the text boxes too. 
I guess we didn't find this application so onerous because we'd already gone thru the US version (paper) previously.
We also used an online forum for that too which helped immensely.


----------



## falcorkle

YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's official- got the call today...I am elated! Thanks for all of your support. CG- if you wanna add us to the list we are under 'fireatwill''s name on the PMV list


----------



## DChubbyAUwife

falcorkle said:


> YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's official- got the call today...I am elated! Thanks for all of your support. CG- if you wanna add us to the list we are under 'fireatwill''s name on the PMV list


Yaba daba doooo!!!! Congrats guys!
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## WendyB

falcorkle said:


> YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's official- got the call today...I am elated! Thanks for all of your support. CG- if you wanna add us to the list we are under 'fireatwill''s name on the PMV list


That's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mike2Aus

Got my email today.  309 Approved!! So Exciting!!!


----------



## sharyny

congrats!!!!! bet you are so relieved now!!


----------



## Gemini64

Mike2Aus said:


> Got my email today.  309 Approved!! So Exciting!!!


What great news Mike!


----------



## Canegirl

falcorkle said:


> YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's official- got the call today...I am elated! Thanks for all of your support. CG- if you wanna add us to the list we are under 'fireatwill''s name on the PMV list


Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## Canegirl

Mike2Aus said:


> Got my email today.  309 Approved!! So Exciting!!!


Awesome, fantastic news!


----------



## MamaBear

Yes yes yes!!! Falc that's awesome news  That is so quick after being assigned your CO. Wooooo Hoooooo

Mike I read yours and punched my man in the arm in excitement lol…. that's two today!!! Fantastic news 

Congrats to you both, my partner can't wait till we get our CO rolleyes, I get so excited when you guys get approved that he's a little worried I might bounce through the ceiling haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY for all the recent approvals! So happy for you guys! DC is really kicking arse and taking names right now, lol. 

Someone pinch me and remind me to update the timeline Monday if I haven't already - I've only been able to get on the forum around bedtime and I just haven't had the late-night energy to sift through posts to get people's info.


----------



## MamaBear

We got a request for more information today 

Need to get in state police checks for Arizona, we tried when the FBI was done but they don't do them and whilst we have a document to support that now we have to get a police check from the local county police station…. PITA!! But sooooooooo excited to have some communication!!!


----------



## falcorkle

MamaBear said:


> We got a request for more information today
> 
> Need to get in state police checks for Arizona, we tried when the FBI was done but they don't do them and whilst we have a document to support that now we have to get a police check from the local county police station&#8230;. PITA!! But sooooooooo excited to have some communication!!!


It's coming....


----------



## Gemini64

MamaBear said:


> We got a request for more information today  Need to get in state police checks for Arizona, we tried when the FBI was done but they don't do them and whilst we have a document to support that now we have to get a police check from the local county police station&#8230;. PITA!! But sooooooooo excited to have some communication!!!


Hey MamaBear
Since we filed at the same time, I hope this means we might be hearing something soon too. Good to know that they finally got to you


----------



## Gemini64

Got email today from agent. Time for my husband to get medical and FBI report done. After 5 months they are now looking into our application. Yay!!


----------



## ani89

Just got our FBI clearance back today, took about 14 weeks. Our CO said that was all she's waiting on, so now it's just a waiting game and hopefully good news very soon!


----------



## ani89

And just a couple of hours later, we have approval!!!!!!! Just under 7 months total waiting time. Pretty sure it would have been a lot sooner if we hadn't had to wait so long on the FBI clearance. So so so ecstatic right now. Now just have to wait out the 2.5 months till he gets here! 
Fingers crossed for all of you for approval ASAP!


----------



## MamaBear

That's brilliant ani89!!! Cannot believe how fast that was lol. Congratulations and wish you guys all the best, it's going to be one the the longest 2.5 months lol but at least you can say this will be the last time 

Great news Geminii  It feels so good to have some contact! Are you going through a channeller to speed up the FBI process?


----------



## Canegirl

ani89 said:


> And just a couple of hours later, we have approval!!!!!!! Just under 7 months total waiting time. Pretty sure it would have been a lot sooner if we hadn't had to wait so long on the FBI clearance. So so so ecstatic right now. Now just have to wait out the 2.5 months till he gets here! Fingers crossed for all of you for approval ASAP!


 That's great news!!!


----------



## Gemini64

MamaBear said:


> That's brilliant ani89!!! Cannot believe how fast that was lol. Congratulations and wish you guys all the best, it's going to be one the the longest 2.5 months lol but at least you can say this will be the last time  Great news Geminii  It feels so good to have some contact! Are you going through a channeller to speed up the FBI process?


Lucky you Ani89, always good to hear of approval. Now you can move forward with your life. Congrats. Yes, MamaBear will likely use a channeler, as 14 to 16 weeks extra wait is a loooong time.


----------



## MamaBear

All submitted!! Now we just wait…

Although I did just shoot off an email as the Arizona PC that I had to get through the local county police station is just a letter stating there is nothing on record as they don't have an official form when there is no history to show. Want to make sure that is ok and to let them know my partner is here in Aus visiting. Fingers crossed for next week or two


----------



## Hyperion

*Contact yay*

My fiance received an email yesterday. Just a letter saying his application will be allocated to someone for assessment soon with a checklist to make sure he's attached everything. Great to hear something though!


----------



## Kika88

So happy for everyone and looks like things are moving along quite quickly which is great to see. I got an email of acknowledgement of a valid application from co M. Also attached was the request for medical tests to be done. So I'm guessing that's good right? I'm assuming if it's signed off with M (a co's name) that's a good thing right? Omg I'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## Canegirl

Won't be long I bet MamaBear!



Hyperion said:


> My fiance received an email yesterday. Just a letter saying his application will be allocated to someone for assessment soon with a checklist to make sure he's attached everything. Great to hear something though!


Sounds like your application is moving along too!


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> So happy for everyone and looks like things are moving along quite quickly which is great to see. I got an email of acknowledgement of a valid application from co M. Also attached was the request for medical tests to be done. So I'm guessing that's good right? I'm assuming if it's signed off with M (a co's name) that's a good thing right? Omg I'm so nervous and excited!


Great news! When did you apply?


----------



## Kika88

We applied the end of January by paper


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> We applied the end of January by paper


So that must be like our acknowledgement email we get when we apply online maybe?


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> So that must be like our acknowledgement email we get when we apply online maybe?


Yes i would say so. Because it doesn't say we were assessed or that the information has been processed or anything like that. It was more of an acknowledgment but still I'm taking it as a good sign


----------



## Mellie

CollegeGirl said:


> Nope, those text boxes on the application are meant to take the place of the "relationship statement." Hubby and I definitely only used the boxes and we were fine, as have many other folks on the forum. No one's ever come back and said "the CO requested an additional relationship statement" except you, so that's very odd to me.


Hubby and I also needed to provide additional relationship statements, but probably because we'd only been in the same country as each other (and therefore officially "dating") for 4 months before we got married, and then applied for the visa like 2 weeks after the wedding?


----------



## MamaBear

PC's all complete and an email waiting in my inbox on Friday morning informing us that all is ready to be finalised and please start making travel plans for him to leave the country!!!

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Flights booked for next week (we have Counting Crows tickets for this weekend and his first easter with my kids cannot be missed!) Have to be out for a minimum of 3 USA business days, preferably 5.

We our coming out of limbo!! Soooooo exciting


----------



## Canegirl

That's great news MamaBear!!!!


----------



## Gemini64

MamaBear said:


> PC's all complete and an email waiting in my inbox on Friday morning informing us that all is ready to be finalised and please start making travel plans for him to leave the country!!! YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! Flights booked for next week (we have Counting Crows tickets for this weekend and his first easter with my kids cannot be missed!) Have to be out for a minimum of 3 USA business days, preferably 5. We our coming out of limbo!! Soooooo exciting


Hey MamaBear what excellent news. You must be feeling great - things are moving along. I'm envious you're going to see counting crows. Enjoy!


----------



## falcorkle

Firstly- congrats MamaBear! Woot woot! 

Next- just a question about the Partner 820 Visa:

We have received our PMV and I arrive in Melb in May and we plan to get married shortly after and apply for the 820. SO when we do- is the cost the AUD 1,450.00 or the AUD 6,865.00? I am trying to get my finances in order and am ASSUMING it is the $1450 but want to be sure!!! Also- any advice for applying for the 820 will be awesome.

Cheers
Marisa


----------



## Maggie-May24

Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder = $1145


----------



## MamaBear

falcorkle said:


> Firstly- congrats MamaBear! Woot woot!
> 
> Next- just a question about the Partner 820 Visa:
> 
> We have received our PMV and I arrive in Melb in May and we plan to get married shortly after and apply for the 820. SO when we do- is the cost the AUD 1,450.00 or the AUD 6,865.00? I am trying to get my finances in order and am ASSUMING it is the $1450 but want to be sure!!! Also- any advice for applying for the 820 will be awesome.
> 
> Cheers
> Marisa


Marisa the 820 is based on your application fee when you applied as it's considered the second phase of a two part application not a completely new application.

This page details the cost from a PMV visa
Fees and charges for visas Just click to the live visa and then partnership section.

Thanks for the well wishes all 

So excited!! It's amazing how much a piece of paper can mean


----------



## aakk

Ah, it's nice to come on this thread and see the positive messages from people getting their visas in 5-6 months.

I'm coming up on my 5 month mark but have applied through Ottawa, Canada. No contact from a CO  But it's nice to see the positive vibes on this thread.

Congratulations to everyone getting their visas approved


----------



## Kika88

aakk said:


> Ah, it's nice to come on this thread and see the positive messages from people getting their visas in 5-6 months.
> 
> I'm coming up on my 5 month mark but have applied through Ottawa, Canada. No contact from a CO  But it's nice to see the positive vibes on this thread.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone getting their visas approved


Hang in there...hope you'll get good news soon too


----------



## Gemini64

aakk said:


> Ah, it's nice to come on this thread and see the positive messages from people getting their visas in 5-6 months. I'm coming up on my 5 month mark but have applied through Ottawa, Canada. No contact from a CO  But it's nice to see the positive vibes on this thread. Congratulations to everyone getting their visas approved


We waited 5 months before we got any word, you should hear soon. Waiting is no fun that's for sure.


----------



## usaaus

My PMV was granted over a week ago, April 2nd, and I flew back to Australia the next day to be with my fiancé! That was a long wait and I'm so glad it's finally over!!! Hope everyone else who is suffering a long wait hears good news soon too. I think it would have taken longer to get the grant had my fiancé not phoned them over and over to plead our case.


----------



## Kika88

usaaus said:


> My PMV was granted over a week ago, April 2nd, and I flew back to Australia the next day to be with my fiancé! That was a long wait and I'm so glad it's finally over!!! Hope everyone else who is suffering a long wait hears good news soon too. I think it would have taken longer to get the grant had my fiancé not phoned them over and over to plead our case.


Congratulations! That's fantastic news!


----------



## Canegirl

usaaus said:


> My PMV was granted over a week ago, April 2nd, and I flew back to Australia the next day to be with my fiancé! That was a long wait and I'm so glad it's finally over!!! Hope everyone else who is suffering a long wait hears good news soon too. I think it would have taken longer to get the grant had my fiancé not phoned them over and over to plead our case.


Congrats! Was your wait about 9 months?


----------



## usaaus

Yes it was about 9 months, which felt like forever. I was afraid it would take much longer after seeing so many other people getting visas at 5-7 months...


----------



## Canegirl

usaaus said:


> Yes it was about 9 months, which felt like forever. I was afraid it would take much longer after seeing so many other people getting visas at 5-7 months...


I know what you mean.

Enjoy the new path in your journey


----------



## jnix

Are there any partner visa applicants who applied in November 2014?

Seems like we had a lot of October applicants approved in a flurry of activity in March to cover the 5 month goal, but haven't heard much since...


----------



## Shmiffy

Thanks for replying to my message, If you like I can be added to your list:
My name is Jenny.Z and partner Christian.T
We applied from the US but online. Application submitted 3/4/15 and all our docs submitted by the end of the month, so lets say th 30/04/15
We didn't go through the washington office though since we didn't go the paper version and we are now just waiting.


----------



## MamaBear

Shmiffy said:


> Thanks for replying to my message, If you like I can be added to your list:
> My name is Jenny.Z and partner Christian.T
> We applied from the US but online. Application submitted 3/4/15 and all our docs submitted by the end of the month, so lets say th 30/04/15
> We didn't go through the washington office though since we didn't go the paper version and we are now just waiting.


Shmiffy even when you apply online it's the Washington office that will approve your visa as they deal with all applications from from USA and I think parts of South America.

Hi all,

Dropping in to see how everyone's progressing and it seems quiet at the moment. Happy to say we headed out to New Zealand and we had the visa email within 48 hours, coming back into Australia was a breeze  Now we are onto finding work for my partner and planning our little celebration before are back online for the second part of the visa.

Quick processing wishes to all!


----------



## Gemini64

MamaBear said:


> Shmiffy even when you apply online it's the Washington office that will approve your visa as they deal with all applications from from USA and I think parts of South America. Hi all, Dropping in to see how everyone's progressing and it seems quiet at the moment. Happy to say we headed out to New Zealand and we had the visa email within 48 hours, coming back into Australia was a breeze  Now we are onto finding work for my partner and planning our little celebration before are back online for the second part of the visa. Quick processing wishes to all!


 hey Mamabear great news!!! Congrats. All the very best.


----------



## Canegirl

MamaBear said:


> Shmiffy even when you apply online it's the Washington office that will approve your visa as they deal with all applications from from USA and I think parts of South America. Hi all, Dropping in to see how everyone's progressing and it seems quiet at the moment. Happy to say we headed out to New Zealand and we had the visa email within 48 hours, coming back into Australia was a breeze  Now we are onto finding work for my partner and planning our little celebration before are back online for the second part of the visa. Quick processing wishes to all!


Great to hear MamaBear! Good luck with the job hunting!


----------



## Hyperion

jnix said:


> Are there any partner visa applicants who applied in November 2014?
> 
> Seems like we had a lot of October applicants approved in a flurry of activity in March to cover the 5 month goal, but haven't heard much since...


My fiance applied for his PMV on 29th November and got contacted a couple of days ago with a request for some more info. Very exciting!


----------



## mjnm12

*309 or 820 HELP*

I don't know where to start...

I am American, my partner is Australian. We have been together for 3 years in October. We have been in a de facto relationship since Dec 2014 as I went there on a WHV and we lived together. Then we both traveled back to USA for 3 months. Now she is back in Australia and we are doing long-distance, gathering everything for a partner visa.

Original plan was for me to go there on an ETA and for us to apply for the onshore 820 in May.

However due to the increased price of the onshore 820, I am now looking at applying for the 309 and then still flying there on the ETA. I know the processing time out of DC is 12-14 months, however I was hoping to apply within a few weeks here... Fly there on an ETA, extend my ETA to a 600... then in December fly back to America for Christmas and wait for my 309 to be processed.

In regards to police/medical, I figured we should wait to do medical for sure... but police checks aren't too pricey and could do now just in case since the wait time is 14 weeks or so.

Can I apply for 309 and do my medicals in Australia on an tourist visa?

Will I face any problems being in Australia for the duration of my processing times on an ETA or 600?

Should I just pay the extra cash for the 820 to be able to be there on a bridging visa and have work rights? That way I don't have to worry about leaving the country or anything?

SO MANY MORE QUESTIONS ... what do you think? Either way I am NOT keen to spend time apart during a 12 month processing window... so If it comes down to it we will pay the extra 2.5k to stay together.


----------



## Maggie-May24

For a partner visa, you will need to provide evidence that you have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months prior to application. You can waive this if you are able to register your relationship in the state where she lives, or by getting married.


----------



## JonJakJus

We have just received an email that our application will soon be assessed. Exciting times! Off to go do the health check in a couple of weeks.

Does anyone have an idea of the period time between receiving an email like this and being assessed?


Thanks


----------



## enduro8

I submitted my application back in Jan and got my assignment coming soon email today. So for me it was Jan 17 -> April 28 so 10 weeks to this point.

FBI has had had my request since Feb 17, so just over 7 weeks now with no movement (they have not charged my credit card).


----------



## Gemini64

enduro8 said:


> I submitted my application back in Jan and got my assignment coming soon email today. So for me it was Jan 17 -> April 28 so 10 weeks to this point. FBI has had had my request since Feb 17, so just over 7 weeks now with no movement (they have not charged my credit card).


I will be interested to see how long the FBI report takes, as we are in the same boat at the moment.


----------



## Canegirl

JonJakJus said:


> We have just received an email that our application will soon be assessed. Exciting times! Off to go do the health check in a couple of weeks. Does anyone have an idea of the period time between receiving an email like this and being assessed? Thanks





enduro8 said:


> I submitted my application back in Jan and got my assignment coming soon email today. So for me it was Jan 17 -> April 28 so 10 weeks to this point. FBI has had had my request since Feb 17, so just over 7 weeks now with no movement (they have not charged my credit card).


It seems as though we have all received the same email.

For others who have had their visa already approved, would this be the time to do FBI checks and medicals?


----------



## IndyMama

Canegirl said:


> It seems as though we have all received the same email. For others who have had their visa already approved, would this be the time to do FBI checks and medicals?


Yes, I would say it's time to get your medicals and FBI (and state) police checks done now. You can use an FBI channeler to get your FBI check so it won't take 4 months, but for most of the early 2015 grantees, the "about to be assessed" email came 3-4 months before the grant. In my case (Oregon) I had to book medicals 3 months out in order to avoid the higher costs of having them done in California (which would've meant airfare etc in addition to the dr cost). At the time there were no e-medical providers in Oregon, and only one in Seattle, the closest and cheapest option.


----------



## IndyMama

Also, just as an fyi on FBI timelines - I sent mine off (a second 'just in case' set) on Christmas Eve, and got them back the first week of April so it took the full 16 weeks +. I paid by money order.


----------



## JonJakJus

Canegirl said:


> It seems as though we have all received the same email.
> 
> For others who have had their visa already approved, would this be the time to do FBI checks and medicals?


We have our FBI check already, lucky since it took a while to get here. We have the medicals booked for next week.

Hopefully, all of us won't have long to wait!


----------



## Midcitybaby

Hi! 

My husband applied for his Partner Visa on April 30th 2015 online here in New Orleans.
Trying to determine how long is takes before we should expect to have a CO assigned to his case, any advice? 

Should we receive any letters of confirmation of applying or anything like that? I just want to be on top of things!

Thanks


----------



## Gemini64

Midcitybaby said:


> Hi! My husband applied for his Partner Visa on April 30th 2015 online here in New Orleans. Trying to determine how long is takes before we should expect to have a CO assigned to his case, any advice? Should we receive any letters of confirmation of applying or anything like that? I just want to be on top of things! Thanks


Hi,
We waited 5 months before hearing from a CO, but it may vary depending on your situation. You should receive acknowledgement of your application soon after filing. Others more experienced and qualified will most likely be able to give you a more definitive reply. All the best!


----------



## Canegirl

We've just been asked for more information, medicals and FBI checks! 

Woohoo! Let's hope things are moving along.


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> We've just been asked for more information, medicals and FBI checks! Woohoo! Let's hope things are moving along.


Hi Canegirl, that sounds good. When did you file?


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Canegirl, that sounds good. When did you file?


Hi Gemini!

We filed on the 31/12/14, just before the price increase


----------



## MaineSkip

Hi,
I just joined the forum today!
We just lodged a 309 over the weekend. My partner ad I own and operate a lobster boat in the summer in Maine and were driving tankers in the winter. We are hoping that our visa will be approved by Nov or Dec to get back to Oz for the Australian summer and work there (and out of the long Maine winter!)
Our only concern is when I contacted the DIBP to ask about getting the medical examination done before or after lodging they told me application from North America are currently taking 12-15 months to process.
If that is the case it will put us here next winter, which is okay, but my concern is if the visa comes through in May next year it will be right at the start of the 2016 lobster season. I understand that after you are granted the visa you are given an "arrival date" that you must enter Australia by. Can anyone tell me what kind of window the arrival date has? Do they give you a reasonable amount of time to get you affairs in order or is it only a few months?
Thanks so much


----------



## jnix

Just received an email saying it will soon be allocated for assessment. 

Checklist included mentions passport photographs. Do these need to be uploaded if we are doing an online application?


----------



## Canegirl

jnix said:


> Just received an email saying it will soon be allocated for assessment. Checklist included mentions passport photographs. Do these need to be uploaded if we are doing an online application?


We uploaded one passport photo for the applicant and one for the sponsor.


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> Just received an email saying it will soon be allocated for assessment. Checklist included mentions passport photographs. Do these need to be uploaded if we are doing an online application?


Yes, just a color scan of a single passport size photo for both applicant and sponsor (and dependents, if any).


----------



## Canegirl

MaineSkip said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum today! We just lodged a 309 over the weekend. My partner ad I own and operate a lobster boat in the summer in Maine and were driving tankers in the winter. We are hoping that our visa will be approved by Nov or Dec to get back to Oz for the Australian summer and work there (and out of the long Maine winter!) Our only concern is when I contacted the DIBP to ask about getting the medical examination done before or after lodging they told me application from North America are currently taking 12-15 months to process. If that is the case it will put us here next winter, which is okay, but my concern is if the visa comes through in May next year it will be right at the start of the 2016 lobster season. I understand that after you are granted the visa you are given an "arrival date" that you must enter Australia by. Can anyone tell me what kind of window the arrival date has? Do they give you a reasonable amount of time to get you affairs in order or is it only a few months? Thanks so much


Hi and welcome!

I can't help you with your question, but I'm sure someone who has been through the whole process will be able to answer it.


----------



## IndyMama

MaineSkip said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum today! We just lodged a 309 over the weekend. My partner ad I own and operate a lobster boat in the summer in Maine and were driving tankers in the winter. We are hoping that our visa will be approved by Nov or Dec to get back to Oz for the Australian summer and work there (and out of the long Maine winter!) Our only concern is when I contacted the DIBP to ask about getting the medical examination done before or after lodging they told me application from North America are currently taking 12-15 months to process. If that is the case it will put us here next winter, which is okay, but my concern is if the visa comes through in May next year it will be right at the start of the 2016 lobster season. I understand that after you are granted the visa you are given an "arrival date" that you must enter Australia by. Can anyone tell me what kind of window the arrival date has? Do they give you a reasonable amount of time to get you affairs in order or is it only a few months? Thanks so much


Applications are actually taking more like 6-9 months, though who knows they could start taking longer. Your entry date is tied to the 1-year anniversary/expiration of your local or FBI police check, or your medical exam, whichever of the three comes earliest.


----------



## MaineSkip

*Thank you!*



IndyMama said:


> Applications are actually taking more like 6-9 months, though who knows they could start taking longer. Your entry date is tied to the 1-year anniversary/expiration of your local or FBI police check, or your medical exam, whichever of the three comes earliest.


Thanks so much for the welcome Canegirl, and for the information IndyMama!
My partner had got his FBI check done in the beginning of April when we first started getting the paperwork together. If it does take them a while we may have to do those again, but we'll hold off on the medical exam until we hear more.


----------



## isingh87

*Finally...*

Hi All,

the wait is finally over! My app has been finalized and I am leaving Australia to go overseas for the grant to happen. Thanks to everyone and the creators of this forum who have been a good support.


----------



## Kika88

isingh87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the wait is finally over! My app has been finalized and I am leaving Australia to go overseas for the grant to happen. Thanks to everyone and the creators of this forum who have been a good support.


Wow congratulations so great to hear! Good luck with everything and all the best in your new life together


----------



## Canegirl

isingh87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the wait is finally over! My app has been finalized and I am leaving Australia to go overseas for the grant to happen. Thanks to everyone and the creators of this forum who have been a good support.


Great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Great news! Congratulations!!


Congrats on your success. 
Good to hear DC is working through the applications.


----------



## halyce

*Finally a CO!!!*

Hey guys,

We finally have a CO and she basically has said everything looks good as long as the medicals and FBI check comes back clear (which should only be a few weeks!!!!) We are on track and the plan is for a July 4th move! WOOHOO!


----------



## Canegirl

halyce said:


> Hey guys, We finally have a CO and she basically has said everything looks good as long as the medicals and FBI check comes back clear (which should only be a few weeks!!!!) We are on track and the plan is for a July 4th move! WOOHOO!


That sounds good!

What is the first initial of your CO?


----------



## halyce

Canegirl said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> What is the first initial of your CO?


Her first initial is M


----------



## Canegirl

halyce said:


> Her first initial is M


So is ours


----------



## halyce

Canegirl said:


> So is ours


Maybe the same one! Ours seems to want the case off her desk haha. Exciting times for both of us! Home stretch


----------



## Canegirl

halyce said:


> Maybe the same one! Ours seems to want the case off her desk haha. Exciting times for both of us! Home stretch


I think it would be the same.

Seems we are on the home stretch and it appears all our evidence is good too. We just have the police checks and the medicals too. It's exciting hey?!


----------



## Kika88

So excited for you both! Can't wait for it to be our turn


----------



## MaineSkip

Canegirl said:


> We've just been asked for more information, medicals and FBI checks!
> 
> Woohoo! Let's hope things are moving along.


Hey Canegirl,
It's great to hear things are on the move for you! 
I was just wondering when you were assigned a CO. I know I can't expect to get a CO for a while but it doesn't stop me from checking my email & immi account at least twice a day! Haha
They did charge my card for the application fee, I have never been so happy to part with so much cash. 
Cheers
MaineSkip


----------



## Gemini64

Hi Maineskip,
There will be a bit of a wait before you hear from a CO. Each case is probably different, but in our case, we lodged in October 2014 and had first contact from CO end of March - so it was 5 months. You might hear before that long. Waiting can be excruciating, but following others progress on the forum gives encouragement. All the best and keep posting.


----------



## Canegirl

MaineSkip said:


> Hey Canegirl, It's great to hear things are on the move for you! I was just wondering when you were assigned a CO. I know I can't expect to get a CO for a while but it doesn't stop me from checking my email & immi account at least twice a day! Haha They did charge my card for the application fee, I have never been so happy to part with so much cash. Cheers MaineSkip


Hi Maineskip!

I can see Gemini has answered your question above and our timing was actually the same. We heard from a case officer within 5 months.

The first email looked like a generic email just attaching the checklist to ensure we have uploaded all the documents we needed. Then a few days later another email requesting police checks and medicals and this email was signed off with a CO's name. I don't think you actually get 'allocated' a CO anymore as such but they will be in touch when they need more information. Some people get granted without having had any contact from a CO if all their documents and evidence are sufficient enough for a grant.

Hang in there! It's nice to see some movement though as it gives all of us some hope and something to look forward to


----------



## Canegirl

Oh and we kept checking emails regularly too! Lol!


----------



## jnix

halyce said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We finally have a CO and she basically has said everything looks good as long as the medicals and FBI check comes back clear (which should only be a few weeks!!!!) We are on track and the plan is for a July 4th move! WOOHOO!


when did you apply?


----------



## halyce

jnix said:


> when did you apply?


We applied the 17th of January, so we heard from our CO after 3 and a half months. It's definitely different for everyone, you just gotta hang in there!


----------



## halyce

Whoops, sorry! Thought MaineSkip asked that question!


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Maineskip,
> There will be a bit of a wait before you hear from a CO. Each case is probably different, but in our case, we lodged in October 2014 and had first contact from CO end of March - so it was 5 months. You might hear before that long. Waiting can be excruciating, but following others progress on the forum gives encouragement. All the best and keep posting.


Hey Gemini64!
Nice to meet you! Good to hear. We'd like to be back before Christmas so there is a chance of it. That's exciting. I love watching for other peoples progress. It's so encouraging.
This forum is fantastic. I wish I had found it before I applied. I realized after I had gone overboard on some of the stuff. Like my partner and I both wrote Stat Decs regarding our history/household etc and filled in the text boxes online. I hear a lot of people just did the text boxes. I also copied everything, got it notarized as a copy (57 documents), scanned it back in and uploaded it...again likely unnecessary. 
I think we have a pretty solid app. We've been together for 4 years and have had joint bank accounts and mail delivery at our home here for over 3 years. I have seen a few people post that they have gone right to 100....another thing I didn't realize could happen while you were still offshore.
Hope you hear more soon!
Cheers!


----------



## MaineSkip

halyce said:


> Whoops, sorry! Thought MaineSkip asked that question!


Haha...no...but only because I didn't get the chance! That's great! Super fast. It's also good to hear they are looking at some of the 2015 apps. I was concerned they may have a big backlog because of the Dec 31st price hike. I hear it's going to $6,800 July 1st.


----------



## MaineSkip

Canegirl said:


> Hi Maineskip!
> 
> I can see Gemini has answered your question above and our timing was actually the same. We heard from a case officer within 5 months.
> 
> The first email looked like a generic email just attaching the checklist to ensure we have uploaded all the documents we needed. Then a few days later another email requesting police checks and medicals and this email was signed off with a CO's name. I don't think you actually get 'allocated' a CO anymore as such but they will be in touch when they need more information. Some people get granted without having had any contact from a CO if all their documents and evidence are sufficient enough for a grant.
> 
> Hang in there! It's nice to see some movement though as it gives all of us some hope and something to look forward to


Thanks Canegirl,

That's amazing how close your app and Gemini's are! And that you have seen progress. I am so happy for both of you!

We are planning on it taking the year so we don't get discouraged if it takes a while, but it's been really exciting and encouraging to see a lot of people move through quicker than that.

Time to check email...again...haha


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> I hear it's going to $6,800 July 1st.


 wow that is insane. I remember last year there was a chance of a fee increase on September 1, but it never happened. Is it ever going to stop.


----------



## halyce

MaineSkip said:


> Haha...no...but only because I didn't get the chance! That's great! Super fast. It's also good to hear they are looking at some of the 2015 apps. I was concerned they may have a big backlog because of the Dec 31st price hike. I hear it's going to $6,800 July 1st.


WOW!!!! 
Thank goodness we all got in when we did!!!!!


----------



## Gemini64

halyce said:


> WOW!!!! Thank goodness we all got in when we did!!!!!


I was in such disbelief that I had to check the website and there it was July 1 now $6865 
Makes it hard for those who were possibly still trying to come up with the $4600 who haven't filed yet. And I thought paying $3050 was steep. A friend who migrated from US to AU in '89 reckons he barely paid more than a hundred or so bucks.


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> I was in such disbelief that I had to check the website and there it was July 1 now $6865 Makes it hard for those who were possibly still trying to come up with the $4600 who haven't filed yet. And I thought paying $3050 was steep. A friend who migrated from US to AU in '89 reckons he barely paid more than a hundred or so bucks.


The increase is crazy! We are so thankful we got our application in when we did.


----------



## Kika88

Omg omg omg!! I just got an email from our CO asking for more information! I'm so nervous and excited. She asked for his police clearance and for more information regarding our relationship, such as how we stayed in communication when we were apart. Problem is I don't have a lot of proof regarding phone calls because my phone died a few months ago and along with it.. Calls and texts  my fiancé is also terrible with his phone and has had to replace it various times. Because we used to speak on viber (a free calls & text app) EVERYTHING gets deleted when u get a new phone. I don't know what to do  anyone have any ideas? I have pics and statements but they need more


----------



## halyce

Kika88 said:


> Omg omg omg!! I just got an email from our CO asking for more information! I'm so nervous and excited. She asked for his police clearance and for more information regarding our relationship, such as how we stayed in communication when we were apart. Problem is I don't have a lot of proof regarding phone calls because my phone died a few months ago and along with it.. Calls and texts  my fiancé is also terrible with his phone and has had to replace it various times. Because we used to speak on viber (a free calls & text app) EVERYTHING gets deleted when u get a new phone. I don't know what to do  anyone have any ideas? I have pics and statements but they need more


Do you have any emails? Skype logs? Facebook messages? Anything on any other platform other than viber? All those logs should be available on the computer as well as your phone but unfortunately not with viber  
Did you iMessage? They may have possibly saved to the cloud and you could try to recover them.

Good luck!


----------



## Kika88

halyce said:


> Do you have any emails? Skype logs? Facebook messages? Anything on any other platform other than viber? All those logs should be available on the computer as well as your phone but unfortunately not with viber
> Did you iMessage? They may have possibly saved to the cloud and you could try to recover them.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for your help halyce. Yeah we mainly used viber which is frustrating. We did on rare occasions use Facebook and have been using iMessage since I got an iPhone in February. At least that's something. I'll try and put together what I do have and hope for the best.. They did ask for travel itineraries which I do have. Fingers crossed I have enough.


----------



## enduro8

I just received my FBI response today. 
Feb 17 -> May 15. 
12 weeks and 3 days.

Still waiting for my allocation of a person to my case. It has been since April 28 (18 days) since receiving the allocation coming soon letter.


----------



## halyce

enduro8 said:


> I just received my FBI response today.
> Feb 17 -> May 15.
> 12 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> Still waiting for my allocation of a person to my case. It has been since April 28 (18 days) since receiving the allocation coming soon letter.


You've received an email so it shouldn't be too long until they're in contact! Ours was only a couple of weeks after so I'm sure you'll hear very soon


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> Thanks for your help halyce. Yeah we mainly used viber which is frustrating. We did on rare occasions use Facebook and have been using iMessage since I got an iPhone in February. At least that's something. I'll try and put together what I do have and hope for the best.. They did ask for travel itineraries which I do have. Fingers crossed I have enough.


Do you have any cards or letters you have sent between you both like birthday cards, Christmas cards, Valentine's day extra?


----------



## Canegirl

enduro8 said:


> I just received my FBI response today.
> Feb 17 -> May 15.
> 12 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> Still waiting for my allocation of a person to my case. It has been since April 28 (18 days) since receiving the allocation coming soon letter.


You might have a little longer to wait depending on how many applications are ahead of you.


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> Do you have any cards or letters you have sent between you both like birthday cards, Christmas cards, Valentine's day extra?


Yes I do have a card he sent me for my birthday. I guess it all helps. Valentine's Day we usually spend together. I plan on showing my receipt of when I got my phone replaced too so they can see I'm telling the truth. Coz they couldn't fix my phone, they had to replace it. Omg stupid technology &#128547;


----------



## Gemini64

enduro8 said:


> I just received my FBI response today. Feb 17 -> May 15. 12 weeks and 3 days. Still waiting for my allocation of a person to my case. It has been since April 28 (18 days) since receiving the allocation coming soon letter.


 How long since you filed your application? unfortunately patience is the name of the game here. But you're in good company.


----------



## enduro8

Jan 17. I am not sweating it.


----------



## halyce

*Time to Enter*

Hey guys,

Can anybody tell me how long you have to enter Australia after the visa has been granted?

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

Your visa grant notice will advise the Must Entry By date, which is typically 12 months after you've completed your health/police checks, whichever is earlier.


----------



## AusIndo

halyce said:


> Hey guys, Can anybody tell me how long you have to enter Australia after the visa has been granted? Thanks!


In addition to Maggie's post above...you don't have to move completely you only need to enter to activate so worse case scenario enter Australia and leave immediately until such time you're ready to move (within the validity of your visa off course)


----------



## halyce

AusIndo said:


> In addition to Maggie's post above...you don't have to move completely you only need to enter to activate so worse case scenario enter Australia and leave immediately until such time you're ready to move (within the validity of your visa off course)


Thanks guys, very helpful!


----------



## jnix

MaineSkip said:


> Haha...no...but only because I didn't get the chance! That's great! Super fast. It's also good to hear they are looking at some of the 2015 apps. I was concerned they may have a big backlog because of the Dec 31st price hike. I hear it's going to $6,800 July 1st.


you're right ... offshore is being hiked up to the same rate as onshore and PMV is being hiked to the same rate as Partner

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf

Truly disgusting.


----------



## WendyB

So the packers/movers are coming this Friday, the closing on the house is in a week and we plan on entering AUS in about 4 weeks. I need a vacation!


----------



## Gemini64

WendyB said:


> So the packers/movers are coming this Friday, the closing on the house is in a week and we plan on entering AUS in about 4 weeks. I need a vacation!


 Congrats. Exciting times ahead. You got your visa in lightening quick time! Can I ask how long it took for your FBI check, and did you use a channeler?


----------



## WendyB

Gemini64 said:


> Congrats. Exciting times ahead. You got your visa in lightening quick time! Can I ask how long it took for your FBI check, and did you use a channeler?


I actually got my FBI check before I submitted my application (end July) thinking that I would get the statutory declarations fast. HA! That wasn't nearly as easy as I thought. The first couple of people who said they'd be glad to write one, never did. And of course, I waited to submit until I had everything in hand. 
I didn't use a channeler as at the time I submitted for the FBI check it was still a 4 week wait. Right after I got mine back it stretched out the the 12 weeks+ wait. 
The CO was gracious enough to grant me until October to enter the country.......tho we are going to be back mid-June.


----------



## Gemini64

Yeah there's quite a wait now for FBI reports - 4 months seems a stretch. My husband only submitted his around April 9 so will see how long it takes. I guess in a way it's good to have everything ready before filing. We filed using an agent, because I didn't feel like wading through the process unguided. And lucky for us the money to pay for the agent was a pleasant and unexpected windfall.


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> Yeah there's quite a wait now for FBI reports - 4 months seems a stretch. My husband only submitted his around April 9 so will see how long it takes. I guess in a way it's good to have everything ready before filing. We filed using an agent, because I didn't feel like wading through the process unguided. And lucky for us the money to pay for the agent was a pleasant and unexpected windfall.


Hey Gemini, 
I sent out for my FBI check using a channeler, National Credit reporting, recommended on the immigration website. I had my fingerprints taken on Monday last week and sent them out the same day, priority mail. I got an extra copy of the report so it cost me around $50.... I got the report back TODAY! Well worth it I thought. 7 days all up.
I just thought I'd let you know in case you end up waiting for the FBI report for a while.
Cheers
Skip


----------



## MaineSkip

WendyB said:


> I actually got my FBI check before I submitted my application (end July) thinking that I would get the statutory declarations fast. HA! That wasn't nearly as easy as I thought. The first couple of people who said they'd be glad to write one, never did. And of course, I waited to submit until I had everything in hand.
> I didn't use a channeler as at the time I submitted for the FBI check it was still a 4 week wait. Right after I got mine back it stretched out the the 12 weeks+ wait.
> The CO was gracious enough to grant me until October to enter the country.......tho we are going to be back mid-June.


Whoooohoooo! Congratulations! Nice to hear you are on your way!
One question. ..did you also get you medical exam done before submitting the app? My partner had completed the FBI check and was going to get his physical done but then we found out that the immigration department recommends you wait until instructed to do so. He had already completed the "My Health Declarations", so I am hoping that doesn't hold things up. We are still considering just getting it done so we feel like we are doing something to help the process along  It's hard to just wait...
All the best for the move!


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> Hey Gemini, I sent out for my FBI check using a channeler, National Credit reporting, recommended on the immigration website. I had my fingerprints taken on Monday last week and sent them out the same day, priority mail. I got an extra copy of the report so it cost me around $50.... I got the report back TODAY! Well worth it I thought. 7 days all up. I just thought I'd let you know in case you end up waiting for the FBI report for a while. Cheers Skip


 thanks for that info Skip, we're ok to wait, as it fits in with our plans. But that's great you got your report in 7 days. How are those lobsters doing?


----------



## WendyB

MaineSkip said:


> Whoooohoooo! Congratulations! Nice to hear you are on your way!
> One question. ..did you also get you medical exam done before submitting the app? My partner had completed the FBI check and was going to get his physical done but then we found out that the immigration department recommends you wait until instructed to do so. He had already completed the "My Health Declarations", so I am hoping that doesn't hold things up. We are still considering just getting it done so we feel like we are doing something to help the process along  It's hard to just wait...
> All the best for the move!


No, I submitted the application and then scheduled the medical right away.
I didn't wait for Immi to ask for it.


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> . How are those lobsters doing?


Hey Gemini! 
It's going to be another slow start to the season I think. The harbour was still iced over by the middle of last month. The cold winters usually make them come in later.
I am usually all in by now, boat, traps, everything. Last year we went backwards on fuel and bait waiting for the lobsters to show up so I am sitting in out for a another couple of weeks. 
We have 400 traps ready to go. ..but they are still in the yard!


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> Hey Gemini! It's going to be another slow start to the season I think. The harbour was still iced over by the middle of last month. The cold winters usually make them come in later. I am usually all in by now, boat, traps, everything. Last year we went backwards on fuel and bait waiting for the lobsters to show up so I am sitting in out for a another couple of weeks. We have 400 traps ready to go. ..but they are still in the yard!


 I've always wanted to see the Maine lighthouses and drive along the coast. Sounds like you also need loads of patience in your work. I'm hoping my husband will be in OZ for Christmas too!!


----------



## isingh87

*Grant Letter*

Hi everyone,

as posted last time, I got my approval. Today, my grant letter arrived in my e-mail since I am outside of Australia. It's finally happened.

We had applied back in September 2014 and with approval coming in May 2015. So about 8-9 months (which is quoted on their website).

Thank you


----------



## Gemini64

isingh87 said:


> Hi everyone, as posted last time, I got my approval. Today, my grant letter arrived in my e-mail since I am outside of Australia. It's finally happened. We had applied back in September 2014 and with approval coming in May 2015. So about 8-9 months (which is quoted on their website). Thank you


 Congrats on making it through the maze!!


----------



## Hyperion

So my fiance emailed asking if they'd received everything they required from him (they'd emailed 5 weeks ago requesting some info/clarification). He got this response:

_All the documents for your application has been received.

Your application is now in the finalisation stage and your visa will be
finalised in the New financial year (July 2015)_

Sounds good to me


----------



## Gemini64

Hyperion said:


> So my fiance emailed asking if they'd received everything they required from him (they'd emailed 5 weeks ago requesting some info/clarification). He got this response: All the documents for your application has been received. Your application is now in the finalisation stage and your visa will be finalised in the New financial year (July 2015) Sounds good to me


 Wow that's exciting!!! good stuff


----------



## jnix

Hyperion said:


> So my fiance emailed asking if they'd received everything they required from him (they'd emailed 5 weeks ago requesting some info/clarification). He got this response:
> 
> _All the documents for your application has been received.
> 
> Your application is now in the finalisation stage and your visa will be
> finalised in the New financial year (July 2015)_
> 
> Sounds good to me


hmm, interesting, I wonder why they would mention "new financial year" ... are they holding off on approvals until July to meet some sort of target / quota?


----------



## CCMS

jnix said:


> hmm, interesting, I wonder why they would mention "new financial year" ... are they holding off on approvals until July to meet some sort of target / quota?


Yes, that's what typically happens this time of year.


----------



## Hyperion

jnix said:


> hmm, interesting, I wonder why they would mention "new financial year" ... are they holding off on approvals until July to meet some sort of target / quota?


yeah I'd assume so from other threads I've read.


----------



## Canegirl

We uploaded the request info (state and fbi checks) last night and we are hoping that our next correspondence from them will be that the visa will be finalised/granted in July! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> We uploaded the request info (state and fbi checks) last night and we are hoping that our next correspondence from them will be that the visa will be finalised/granted in July! Fingers crossed!


Oh that's great. Sounds like you're very close. We're still waiting on info to submit and police/FBI check. Glad when it's over. Keep us posted!


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> Oh that's great. Sounds like you're very close. We're still waiting on info to submit and police/FBI check. Glad when it's over. Keep us posted!


We will be glad too! Will let you know!


----------



## ahudson

Hyperion said:


> So my fiance emailed asking if they'd received everything they required from him (they'd emailed 5 weeks ago requesting some info/clarification). He got this response:
> 
> _All the documents for your application has been received.
> 
> Your application is now in the finalisation stage and your visa will be
> finalised in the New financial year (July 2015)_
> 
> Sounds good to me


Wow congrats! That must be so exciting


----------



## ahudson

*Applied!*

Hi everyone, 
I'm a bit new to this site but the threads have been an enormous help. I hope that once mine gets approved I'll be able to help people with their questions when they apply. I applied for the PMV on April 18th 2015.
No word back from the department yet but I'm hoping to get something back maybe by August. Everything was submitted except for the medical exams. Wish us luck!


----------



## Gemini64

ahudson said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a bit new to this site but the threads have been an enormous help. I hope that once mine gets approved I'll be able to help people with their questions when they apply. I applied for the PMV on April 18th 2015. No word back from the department yet but I'm hoping to get something back maybe by August. Everything was submitted except for the medical exams. Wish us luck!


 Hi and welcome to the wait. This is a good site, you'll find it very helpful. Sounds like you're on top with all your required info. You may not hear from a case officer until there's something else they need. Stay in touch. Best luck to you!!


----------



## ahudson

Gemini64 said:


> Hi and welcome to the wait. This is a good site, you'll find it very helpful. Sounds like you're on top with all your required info. You may not hear from a case officer until there's something else they need. Stay in touch. Best luck to you!!


Hi Gemini64 and thank you!
My fiance and I spent a lot of time reading the forum threads before we applied and learned a lot. I certainly hope I'm on top with all the required info! My fiance and I submitted all of our evidence (relationship, nature of household, intention to marry, financial info etc.) as well as all of the police checks and ID stuff. Hopefully that's all the department needs; the wait time is so tedious. I keep checking my email every day lol Thanks again


----------



## Canegirl

ahudson said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a bit new to this site but the threads have been an enormous help. I hope that once mine gets approved I'll be able to help people with their questions when they apply. I applied for the PMV on April 18th 2015. No word back from the department yet but I'm hoping to get something back maybe by August. Everything was submitted except for the medical exams. Wish us luck!


Hi and welcome!


----------



## ahudson

Canegirl said:


> Hi and welcome!


Hello! And thank you


----------



## WendyB

Update: Arrived on 16 June thru Perth. I was expecting something more coming thru immigration but all they did was to stamp my passport. No muss, no fuss. 
I've now got an Aussie phone, already have a bank account. I still need to get my drivers license and sign up for medicare and presumably a tax number. We are in the process of car shopping.
Do I need to notify Immi of my new address here (it's the one we put on my application). 
I've got it easier than some, I think, because we kept my husband's house here and just moved right back in.  
Container is scheduled to arrived beginning of August. WHOOHOO!! I'm here!

edit: yes, still jet lagged.....see posting time. LOL


----------



## Gemini64

Congrats WendyB and welcome to Aussie! 
All the best with your new life in Perth.


----------



## cec2725

Update: On the 12th of March, my CO contacted me to let me know she was ready to grant my visa. As I was already in Australia on a tourist visa, I went back to France and got my visa granted during my trip there (went straight to permanent resident status). 

Now I am back here and need to get my driver license. Does anyone know if I have to start all over from scratch to get a license here (in Queensland) ie pass the written test and driving test; or If I can get some sort of equivalence for my US driver license and get a QLD driver license? Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

https://www.qld.gov.au/transport/licensing/driver-licensing/overseas/index.html


----------



## cec2725

Maggie-May24 said:


> https://www.qld.gov.au/transport/licensing/driver-licensing/overseas/index.html


Thanks a lot! Awesome that's all I need! Yay


----------



## Kika88

So we've handed in all the police reports, which was the last thing outstanding on our application. I find myself checking my emails constantly like a mad person. Any idea how long after you've handed in their last request to hear anything back from immigration ? I think I'm going mad with anticipation.


----------



## aussiesteve

Kika88 said:


> So we've handed in all the police reports, which was the last thing outstanding on our application. I find myself checking my emails constantly like a mad person. Any idea how long after you've handed in their last request to hear anything back from immigration ? I think I'm going mad with anticipation.


Hi
Once you have provided everything and had the medicals, then it is a waiting game. Some people never hear anything until they receive the email grant.
Washington has been a bit varied with waits of 12 months or more at one stage but recently times have improved. 
Your partner being from a high risk country may push the waiting time out further as the DIBP will be reliant on the turn around time of security checks (if any) in his home country.


----------



## Kika88

Yeah I'm afraid that's ok it is now. A waiting game.. Here's hoping it's not too much longer!


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> So we've handed in all the police reports, which was the last thing outstanding on our application. I find myself checking my emails constantly like a mad person. Any idea how long after you've handed in their last request to hear anything back from immigration ? I think I'm going mad with anticipation.


We are still waiting too! I'm hoping July will bring some good news


----------



## Gemini64

Hi all
Time marches on. It's now 8 months since we filed. Took a while to get required documents for various proof aspects. Medicals done, more stat decs done, as it's been a while since the last ones. Phoned FBI processing office and was told the report will be ready soon. 

All the best to those of you out there still waiting!


----------



## Midcitybaby

HI everyone, I posted this on another thread, but I think it might get more advice here.

My husband submitted his application on April 30th. Today he received an email from the Washington Embassy regarding his application and listing the documents to include, most of which we already uploaded. We have yet to do the FBI check, but will get onto that asap.

My questions are:

1) Do I as his sponsor also require an FBI check? I have lived here in New Orleans for the last 5 years.

2) it mentions for the sponsor (me) we must include: "an AFP National Police Check if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16", which I have. How do I go about this?

3) "Police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years". For me that is both Australia and the USA. What exactly do they mean by Police Certificates??

4) "evidence that the sponsor is a settled Australian citizen". While I am an Australian citizen, I haven't actually lived in Oz for 5 years. I am moving home in September. Will this affect the application any way?

ugh, I'm so stressed and overwhelmed! any advice will be appreciated! We've not got a CO yet, so I don't know who to ask


----------



## pandk213

Hi Everybody 

My Fiancee and I have just submitted her PMV online - 21st June (and beat the price increase!). We have attached everything we think we will need (hopefully!!) except the Medicals and Police clearance - which we were advised by DC to do a few months after applying. It was certainly a bit of a maze negotiating everything you have to pull together by way of evidence and documents and this forum has been a good help.

So I guess it is now just a waiting game - hopefully wont be too long until we can be together here in Perth.


----------



## jnix

Any approvals in June? Seems like after a flurry of activity in May there's been total silence in June. I guess they are really saving everything for the new fiscal year in July. July will be my five month mark.


----------



## Canegirl

jnix said:


> Any approvals in June? Seems like after a flurry of activity in May there's been total silence in June. I guess they are really saving everything for the new fiscal year in July. July will be my five month mark.


Looks that way doesn't it! 
July will be us going into our 7 month, we've already submitted everything they need though.


----------



## Canegirl

pandk213 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> My Fiancee and I have just submitted her PMV online - 21st June (and beat the price increase!). We have attached everything we think we will need (hopefully!!) except the Medicals and Police clearance - which we were advised by DC to do a few months after applying. It was certainly a bit of a maze negotiating everything you have to pull together by way of evidence and documents and this forum has been a good help.
> 
> So I guess it is now just a waiting game - hopefully wont be too long until we can be together here in Perth.


Welcome!


----------



## Lorelei

pandk213 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> My Fiancee and I have just submitted her PMV online - 21st June (and beat the price increase!). We have attached everything we think we will need (hopefully!!) except the Medicals and Police clearance - which we were advised by DC to do a few months after applying. It was certainly a bit of a maze negotiating everything you have to pull together by way of evidence and documents and this forum has been a good help.
> 
> So I guess it is now just a waiting game - hopefully wont be too long until we can be together here in Perth.


Hello there - do you know why DC told you to hold off on medicals and police when on that document checklist page it says otherwise? Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist[/url]

I am just trying to work out if we just submit what we have now or whether we really do have to get the medical etc done beforehand. What a mess!!!


----------



## Anna01

Hi! I am new to this site, but reading through some of your posts has already been really helpful. 
I applied for my partner visa on March 27 this year from the US, so it's been three months now. My husband and I have been together for 6 years (married for 2 of those) and have both been living in the US for the whole relationship, so I am hoping that our application will be pretty straight-forward. 
Last month we received an email saying that our application would be reviewed soon and the status changed to "Assessment in Progress". We are really hoping to get approved by September or we would have to wait until next year to move because of work complications, but I know it's just a waiting game now. 
I had a couple of questions: 
- I have gotten conflicting information from the embassy about whether or not to proceed with police/medical checks. I went ahead and started the FBI check, but wasn't sure how to begin with the medical check. From what I have read, it looks like I need to wait for them to send me information on some sort of online account. Is this correct? 
- Also, I was under the impression that my husband and I would actually have to visit the embassy for an interview before being approved. Is this part of the partner visa process, or will we be approved without having to go there? 

Thank you!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

USA & Australia. 
Medicals: 17 June 2015
Police Check: 17 June 2015
Applied PMV: 25 June 2015

Currently my application says "Application Received" and my medicals went through within a few days from the doctors office. The medical lady told me all was good on those (I'm healthy - can't imagine australian gov would require me to do more tests)

Hoping this process doesn't take TOO long... our wedding is 20 March 2016!


----------



## Gemini64

Hi there,
We were told to wait for medicals and police check, I guess because if they expire before your visa is approved you'd have to repeat them. But it probably doesn't hurt to have all that ready upfront - not sure it makes the process any quicker. We filed in Oct '14 and just did medical in May and police check in April. FBI reports, unless using a channeler, are taking 3+ months to process. Hoping we have everything ready for a decision in the next 4 weeks, and approval by September!! Best of luck to you all


----------



## Canegirl

Lorelei said:


> Hello there - do you know why DC told you to hold off on medicals and police when on that document checklist page it says otherwise? Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist[/url] I am just trying to work out if we just submit what we have now or whether we really do have to get the medical etc done beforehand. What a mess!!!


As Gemini mentioned it's because they have expiry dates. So if you do them now and the bias process takes more than 12 months there is a chance you will need to do them both again.

We submitted everything and wanted for a CO to tell us when to do the police checks and medicals. The process is not that long with regards to the FBI check now as you can use a channeler and have your record back within a week. If I was you I would just sit tight and wait for the request.


----------



## Canegirl

Anna01 said:


> Hi! I am new to this site, but reading through some of your posts has already been really helpful. I applied for my partner visa on March 27 this year from the US, so it's been three months now. My husband and I have been together for 6 years (married for 2 of those) and have both been living in the US for the whole relationship, so I am hoping that our application will be pretty straight-forward. Last month we received an email saying that our application would be reviewed soon and the status changed to "Assessment in Progress". We are really hoping to get approved by September or we would have to wait until next year to move because of work complications, but I know it's just a waiting game now. I had a couple of questions: - I have gotten conflicting information from the embassy about whether or not to proceed with police/medical checks. I went ahead and started the FBI check, but wasn't sure how to begin with the medical check. From what I have read, it looks like I need to wait for them to send me information on some sort of online account. Is this correct? - Also, I was under the impression that my husband and I would actually have to visit the embassy for an interview before being approved. Is this part of the partner visa process, or will we be approved without having to go there? Thank you!


I haven't heard of interviews lately in this thread unless perhaps if people are from high risks countries?


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> USA & Australia. Medicals: 17 June 2015 Police Check: 17 June 2015 Applied PMV: 25 June 2015 Currently my application says "Application Received" and my medicals went through within a few days from the doctors office. The medical lady told me all was good on those (I'm healthy - can't imagine australian gov would require me to do more tests) Hoping this process doesn't take TOO long... our wedding is 20 March 2016!


Hi and welcome!

Applications in this thread seem to be taking anywhere from 5-7months to be approved. Unfortunately it's just a waiting game once you have submitted everything. I'm not even sure what the current estimated wait times are on the website right now,


----------



## Shmiffy

I just wanted to leave a little update for anyone else in the same boat as me:
Partner: USA
Myself: Australia
Applied: early April 2015
Medicals: submitted
Police: in progress and the office have been informed as such

We heard nothing at all since the start and as of the 25th of June 2015 (almost 3 months after submitting the application) we got an email from the office. It was a standard letter, but it did say that we should be gathering all evidence (which we have) we took that to mean that it is now our place in the line for our case to be looked at.
The only thing that bothers me is the standard print out said the subclass 300 visa's processing time is between 12~15 months whereas from what i can tell people's cases have been getting granted around the 5~6 months mark from the US. 
Is anyone else in the same boat as me or can shed some light on this?


----------



## Shmiffy

We applied at the start of April and got an auto email back just this past week. It seems like they are getting to the cases filed around that time, keep an eye out for it, you might get it too.
just the standard stuff, telling us to get things sorted and submit what's needed but if you're on top of it then there's nothing to worry about. it's just good to hear SOMETHING back.


----------



## Jccb2015

Is this just for people from America? I'm waiting on a pmv but am
In England!

Thanks


----------



## Shmiffy

I don't know the timeline in the UK, but on the immi site they have a list of priorities listed from 1 to 5 i think. myself and my partner fall into number 1 because we fit the bill, i think you would too, but go check and see. it had factors like if you have kids or if you are from a ETA country.


----------



## Hyperion

Shmiffy said:


> The only thing that bothers me is the standard print out said the subclass 300 visa's processing time is between 12~15 months whereas from what i can tell people's cases have been getting granted around the 5~6 months mark from the US.
> Is anyone else in the same boat as me or can shed some light on this?


The official processing time at the Washington Embassy went up to 12-15 months but judging by this thread and as you pointed out most applicants have been approved quicker than that. Hopefully it stays that way...


----------



## pandk213

Hyperion said:


> The official processing time at the Washington Embassy went up to 12-15 months but judging by this thread and as you pointed out most applicants have been approved quicker than that. Hopefully it stays that way...


Yes I hope so too. 12 -15 months just seems too long!!


----------



## pandk213

Canegirl said:


> Welcome!


Thanks Canegirl and hope you get your grant soon!


----------



## Mimarin

Hi all~

I just got the email that our PMV was granted. It was just a little over 6 months. We are so excited! Now we just need to move to organizing the wedding~


----------



## Canegirl

We got our approval today!!! 

It was awesome to wake up to the text from my finace that he got it and then reading the grant notification! 

We are so excited!!! 😊


----------



## MaineSkip

Mimarin said:


> Hi all~
> 
> I just got the email that our PMV was granted. It was just a little over 6 months. We are so excited! Now we just need to move to organizing the wedding~


Congratulations! So happy for you! !!


----------



## Gizmonic

Mimarin said:


> Hi all~
> 
> I just got the email that our PMV was granted. It was just a little over 6 months. We are so excited! Now we just need to move to organizing the wedding~


Congratulations That is great news  I'm glad to see they are processing our applications now w0000

Good luck with the wedding


----------



## MaineSkip

Canegirl said:


> We got our approval today!!!
> 
> It was awesome to wake up to the text from my finace that he got it and then reading the grant notification!
> 
> We are so excited!!! &#128522;


Whhhooohoooo! Yeeeeehaaa!! Congratulations! !


----------



## Canegirl

Mimarin said:


> Hi all~ I just got the email that our PMV was granted. It was just a little over 6 months. We are so excited! Now we just need to move to organizing the wedding~


Congratulations!


----------



## Canegirl

MaineSkip said:


> Whhhooohoooo! Yeeeeehaaa!! Congratulations! !


Thank you!! Very excited!


----------



## Mimarin

Canegirl said:


> We got our approval today!!!
> 
> It was awesome to wake up to the text from my finace that he got it and then reading the grant notification!
> 
> We are so excited!!! &#128522;


Congratulations to you as well! I never knew my energy level could be this high lol


----------



## Mimarin

MaineSkip said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you! !!


Thank you~ Yay!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> We got our approval today!!! It was awesome to wake up to the text from my finace that he got it and then reading the grant notification! We are so excited!!! dde0a


 congrats that's great news!!


----------



## Gizmonic

I just got told my fiancee received her's as well w000000 I'm so happy I can't wait to start planing the wedding


----------



## Mimarin

Gizmonic said:


> I just got told my fiancee received her's as well w000000 I'm so happy I can't wait to start planing the wedding


Congratulations! I know the feeling~ I'm glad to see that approvals are coming through.


----------



## Hyperion

My Fiance also got his granted last night. Washington must've had a little pile sitting there waiting for the 1st to roll around. SO HAPPY!


----------



## pandk213

Canegirl said:


> Thank you!! Very excited!


Congratulation great news!

........and looks like processing time is still around the 6 - 7 months which is good to know.


----------



## pandk213

Hyperion said:


> My Fiance also got his granted last night. Washington must've had a little pile sitting there waiting for the 1st to roll around. SO HAPPY! [/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic News!!


----------



## Canegirl

Hyperion said:


> My Fiance also got his granted last night. Washington must've had a little pile sitting there waiting for the 1st to roll around. SO HAPPY!


Happy days Hyperion!


----------



## Canegirl

pandk213 said:


> Congratulation great news!
> 
> ........and looks like processing time is still around the 6 - 7 months which is good to know.


Thank you pandk!

It does look like that is the average processing time, lets hope it stays like that.


----------



## Kika88

Congratulations to you all for your approvals. So great to hear. Hopefully ours won't be too far behind! So happy for you all


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> Congratulations to you all for your approvals. So great to hear. Hopefully ours won't be too far behind! So happy for you all


Thank you Kika! When did you apply again?


----------



## Gemini64

Great to see so many approvals from DC, congrats to everyone who just got approved!!!

I'm sure if we'd had our police checks already submitted, we too might be the bearer of good news. But still waiting - hope to have news within the next month, as we're coming into our 9th month of waiting.


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> Great to see so many approvals from DC, congrats to everyone who just got approved!!!
> 
> I'm sure if we'd had our police checks already submitted, we too might be the bearer of good news. But still waiting - hope to have news within the next month, as we're coming into our 9th month of waiting.


When are your police checks due back Gemini?


----------



## Gemini64

Hi Canegirl, I was advised by FBI that they should be ready in a few weeks, hopefully middle of July. But the State (Florida) ones haven't come back yet. Guess I just need to be patient. 
You must be celebrating right now!! What a relief it must be 😀


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Canegirl, I was advised by FBI that they should be ready in a few weeks, hopefully middle of July. But the State (Florida) ones haven't come back yet. Guess I just need to be patient.
> You must be celebrating right now!! What a relief it must be


Fingers crossed for the FBI check. My fiancé is in Florida. When did you send the state check in?

We are very happy and glad that it has been approved. There is always a little voice in your mind thinking what if there wasn't enough evidence or what if we don't get approved, so it is a big relief right now!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Fingers crossed for the FBI check. My fiancé is in Florida. When did you send the state check in? We are very happy and glad that it has been approved. There is always a little voice in your mind thinking what if there wasn't enough evidence or what if we don't get approved, so it is a big relief right now!


 not sure exactly when he submitted the state request. Do you know how long yours took?


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> not sure exactly when he submitted the state request. Do you know how long yours took?


From memory I think it took longer than the FBI channeler so maybe it was about 2 weeks? My finace is sleeping at the moment otherwise I'd ask him!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> From memory I think it took longer than the FBI channeler so maybe it was about 2 weeks? My finace is sleeping at the moment otherwise I'd ask him!


 thanks for that. Like my husband says it will get here when it arrives lol, and of course it will, but I'd still like to know when.


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> Thank you Kika! When did you apply again?


Honestly Canegirl so happy for you! It must be such an amazing feeling & relief  we applied end of February by paper but didn't get the acceptance of a application until beginning of March. So haven't waited too long I guess, every day feels like an eternity without my fiancé. Got all the reports in but just a few bits and pieces needed to be updated. Hope to hear from them within the next month or so. Would love to have him here for my birthday (September). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> thanks for that. Like my husband says it will get here when it arrives lol, and of course it will, but I'd still like to know when.


It will but still I can be quite impatient! Lol.


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> Honestly Canegirl so happy for you! It must be such an amazing feeling & relief  we applied end of February by paper but didn't get the acceptance of a application until beginning of March. So haven't waited too long I guess, every day feels like an eternity without my fiancé. Got all the reports in but just a few bits and pieces needed to be updated. Hope to hear from them within the next month or so. Would love to have him here for my birthday (September). Fingers crossed!


Thank you! 

September could very well be a possibility with the way some of the visa's are being approved. If not, I am sure he will spoil you when he does get here! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> September could very well be a possibility with the way some of the visa's are being approved. If not, I am sure he will spoil you when he does get here! Whereabouts are you?


I'm in Brisbane and he's in San Francisco. I would love him to be here for September! Best present ever! But if not, then hopefully Christmas


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> I'm in Brisbane and he's in San Francisco. I would love him to be here for September! Best present ever! But if not, then hopefully Christmas


Fingers crossed!

I'm in Sydney


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm in Sydney


Cool.. I love Sydney..! My fiancé wants to go there for our honeymoon


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> Cool.. I love Sydney..! My fiancé wants to go there for our honeymoon


It's a beautiful city, you should!


----------



## Kika88

Canegirl said:


> It's a beautiful city, you should!


Well if all goes well hopefully!!


----------



## ketchie

Hi everyone !

My partner and i applied for the partner visa 309 on January 16, 2015. 
I had my medicals done within that week and had almost all info uploaded that week as well . 

On April 30, 2015 i got the "application soon to be allocated for assessment e-mail" and that's when i submitted my police checks, etc.. 

Next week puts us at 6 months and I was curious to see if any of the other January applicants have heard anything ...


----------



## Gemini64

Finally got the FBI report back, took about 12 weeks. Definitely use a channeler if you don't want to wait that long. Just need state police check and hopefully that's it.


----------



## Blissian

Hi everyone! My fiance (aussie) and I just applied for our PMV on July 1. Now the waiting begins I guess. So nervous!

Blissian


----------



## pandk213

Blissian said:


> Hi everyone! My fiance (aussie) and I just applied for our PMV on July 1. Now the waiting begins I guess. So nervous!
> 
> Blissian


Welcome Blissian, My fiancee (US) just applied for her PMV mid June so I guess we are in the same boat. Lots of waiting but and hopefully DC will keep the 6-7 month turnaround period that seems to be happening currently.

When are you planning Medicals and Police Checks? I think we are going to do in couple of months and just get them out of the way and not wait to be asked by CO.


----------



## Blissian

pandk213 said:


> Welcome Blissian, My fiancee (US) just applied for her PMV mid June so I guess we are in the same boat. Lots of waiting but and hopefully DC will keep the 6-7 month turnaround period that seems to be happening currently.
> 
> When are you planning Medicals and Police Checks? I think we are going to do in couple of months and just get them out of the way and not wait to be asked by CO.


Hey Pandk! I've already done the police checks and was going to do the medicals in a couple of months as well. I'm hoping the turnaround is that short too! I see there's someone here that's apparently still waiting who applied in October  Honestly though, I don't care when I get my visa as long as I eventually do and can get back to my fiance. Being so far apart is not the most fun as I'm sure most here can relate to.

Blissian


----------



## enduro8

Still no co for me. Just hit the 6 month since submitting mark. Got the "co assignment coming soon" email over two months ago


----------



## ketchie

enduro8 said:


> Still no co for me. Just hit the 6 month since submitting mark. Got the "co assignment coming soon" email over two months ago


i believe applicants don't always hear from a CO unless additional documents are needed... we should be hearing back in the next two weeks...


----------



## Canegirl

Blissian said:


> Hi everyone! My fiance (aussie) and I just applied for our PMV on July 1. Now the waiting begins I guess. So nervous! Blissian


Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Canegirl

enduro8 said:


> Still no co for me. Just hit the 6 month since submitting mark. Got the "co assignment coming soon" email over two months ago


We weren't assigned a CO, just an email sent after 5 months asking for the police checks and medicals.

Sit tight, hopefully you will something soon!


----------



## ketchie

Just got the grant e-mail less than an hour ago !!!!! 

Feeling so blessed .. 

309 Application date: January 16, 2015 (Online)

1 contact about the "soon to be allocated e-mail" on April 30, 2015

And Grant date: July 13, 2015

Took 5 months and 27 days .


----------



## enduro8

True statement. Just got my approval letter this morning via email without actually having anyone assigned or reach out to me.

Here is my final timeline
Jan 17 - Submitted Application
Feb 17 - Sent in FBI Check (old school prints mailed directly to FBI method)
Apr 28 - Got allotment coming soon letter (14 weeks, 3 days from App submit)
May 15 - Got FBI response via snail mail (12 weeks, 3 days from FBI submit)
Jul 13 - Approved letter arrived (25 weeks, 2 days or 5 months, 26 days)


----------



## Lorelei

So this is weird. We just got my husband's report back from the FBI. We used a channeler. Now he just has to do his NYS background check.

I just happened to stumble upon a page on the Australian Washington embassy website. It is the infosheet for partner visas. 

It says - 

"Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report. Police checks from channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes."

There is so much misinformation between the department and the embassy and what is actual practice.... we'll see what happens I guess but can't they just have one document and stick to it?! LOL


----------



## jnix

Looks like January applicants are now being approved... as a Feb applicant looks like it'll be August for me... hopefully.


----------



## ketchie

Lorelei said:


> So this is weird. We just got my husband's report back from the FBI. We used a channeler. Now he just has to do his NYS background check.
> 
> I just happened to stumble upon a page on the Australian Washington embassy website. It is the infosheet for partner visas.
> 
> It says -
> 
> "Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report. Police checks from channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes."
> 
> There is so much misinformation between the department and the embassy and what is actual practice.... we'll see what happens I guess but can't they just have one document and stick to it?! LOL


Hi Lorelei,

I believe they mean that Police checks thru channelers are not acceptable.

FBI checks on the other hand can be thru channelers as that's how i did mine .

For the police checks you need to google "police state records" and enter which state your partner is from .. there will be a certain process ... for example, the california website and process is *oag.ca.gov/fingerprints/security*


----------



## Lorelei

Thank you! The channeler thing was so quick for the FBI one and no worries on his New York one - will be doing that on Wednesday afternoon. Phew!


----------



## jnix

Lorelei said:


> Thank you! The channeler thing was so quick for the FBI one and no worries on his New York one - will be doing that on Wednesday afternoon. Phew!


I've done New York twice, it's much faster than FBI - you get the results in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Canegirl

ketchie said:


> Just got the grant e-mail less than an hour ago !!!!!
> 
> Feeling so blessed ..
> 
> 309 Application date: January 16, 2015 (Online)
> 
> 1 contact about the "soon to be allocated e-mail" on April 30, 2015
> 
> And Grant date: July 13, 2015
> 
> Took 5 months and 27 days .


Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Canegirl

enduro8 said:


> True statement. Just got my approval letter this morning via email without actually having anyone assigned or reach out to me.
> 
> Here is my final timeline
> Jan 17 - Submitted Application
> Feb 17 - Sent in FBI Check (old school prints mailed directly to FBI method)
> Apr 28 - Got allotment coming soon letter (14 weeks, 3 days from App submit)
> May 15 - Got FBI response via snail mail (12 weeks, 3 days from FBI submit)
> Jul 13 - Approved letter arrived (25 weeks, 2 days or 5 months, 26 days)


Yay!!! Perfect timing for you!


----------



## Canegirl

jnix said:


> I've done New York twice, it's much faster than FBI - you get the results in 1-2 weeks.


We used the channeler for my fiancé FBI check which came back faster than his state check! Weird hey?!


----------



## Hyperion

The Washington embassy never used to accept the FBI report from channelers but they began accepting them a while ago from some channelers after the FBI started taking more than 3 months to process (after a system upgrade). 
They probably haven't updated all fact sheets to reflect this.



Lorelei said:


> So this is weird. We just got my husband's report back from the FBI. We used a channeler. Now he just has to do his NYS background check.
> 
> I just happened to stumble upon a page on the Australian Washington embassy website. It is the infosheet for partner visas.
> 
> It says -
> 
> "Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report. Police checks from channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes."
> 
> There is so much misinformation between the department and the embassy and what is actual practice.... we'll see what happens I guess but can't they just have one document and stick to it?! LOL


----------



## Blissian

Lorelei said:


> "Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report. Police checks from channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes."
> 
> There is so much misinformation between the department and the embassy and what is actual practice.... we'll see what happens I guess but can't they just have one document and stick to it?! LOL


Yeah, that's been extremely frustrating for me as well. I went off of what the website said and had to wait 5 months for my FBI background check, then found out here that others were getting theirs from channelers with no issue.


----------



## Blissian

ketchie said:


> Just got the grant e-mail less than an hour ago !!!!!
> 
> Feeling so blessed ..
> 
> 309 Application date: January 16, 2015 (Online)
> 
> 1 contact about the "soon to be allocated e-mail" on April 30, 2015
> 
> And Grant date: July 13, 2015
> 
> Took 5 months and 27 days .


Congratulations!!


----------



## mshaz

Hi everyone! First off, I want to thank you all for being a great help and being very informative! Been reading on the forum for quite a while now and just recently lodged our application for PMV. I just have a question. Does the state and FBI check need to have an apostille? I got my CA state check in the mail today so I was wondering if I should just upload it or get an apostille for it first? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## enduro8

I just scanned my CA state check to PDF format and uploaded it to the immi site. I actually did not get an apostille for anything at all and I got approved with no questions asked.


----------



## Canegirl

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone! First off, I want to thank you all for being a great help and being very informative! Been reading on the forum for quite a while now and just recently lodged our application for PMV. I just have a question. Does the state and FBI check need to have an apostille? I got my CA state check in the mail today so I was wondering if I should just upload it or get an apostille for it first?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Welcome to the forum!

I had to Google what an apostille was!! 

Just upload both your state and FBI checks as you received them and they will be fine. Make sure you colour scan them though.


----------



## ketchie

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone! First off, I want to thank you all for being a great help and being very informative! Been reading on the forum for quite a while now and just recently lodged our application for PMV. I just have a question. Does the state and FBI check need to have an apostille? I got my CA state check in the mail today so I was wondering if I should just upload it or get an apostille for it first?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi mshaz,

As enduro8 said, I also just scanned both my CA state check and FBI check to pdf and submitted them. no issues there


----------



## US2AUS

pandk213 said:


> Welcome Blissian, My fiancee (US) just applied for her PMV mid June so I guess we are in the same boat. Lots of waiting but and hopefully DC will keep the 6-7 month turnaround period that seems to be happening currently.
> 
> When are you planning Medicals and Police Checks? I think we are going to do in couple of months and just get them out of the way and not wait to be asked by CO.


Hi there PandK and Blissian! I am on a similar time frame too! I applied for the partner visa on June 9th so only about a month into the waiting game. I did my medicals and police checks soon after that at the end of June so really praying the turn around time is truly 5-7 months as those will expire after a year I believe.

Last night I was granted a Visitor Visa (subclass 600) so I will be joining my fiance in Oz in the beginning of October. At that point 4 months will have passed and hopefully I will only have 2 months or so before I can start working (I'll probably go crazy I'm a busy body). I understand that I will have to let my case officer know that I will be out of the country so they can alert me to leave Oz when my visa is granted. Hopefully this all works out as planned there are so many unknowns with this process despite the research that I (we) do! 

Best of luck to you two and keep me updated with your progress!


----------



## Blissian

US2AUS said:


> Hi there PandK and Blissian! I am on a similar time frame too! I applied for the partner visa on June 9th so only about a month into the waiting game. I did my medicals and police checks soon after that at the end of June so really praying the turn around time is truly 5-7 months as those will expire after a year I believe.
> 
> Last night I was granted a Visitor Visa (subclass 600) so I will be joining my fiance in Oz in the beginning of October. At that point 4 months will have passed and hopefully I will only have 2 months or so before I can start working (I'll probably go crazy I'm a busy body). I understand that I will have to let my case officer know that I will be out of the country so they can alert me to leave Oz when my visa is granted. Hopefully this all works out as planned there are so many unknowns with this process despite the research that I (we) do!
> 
> Best of luck to you two and keep me updated with your progress!


The best of luck to you as well and everyone still waiting 

Yeah, conflicting or outdated info on many of the immigration and consulate website pages drives me crazy! I've just asked as many questions as possible, read as much as I could, and hope that I've covered as many bases as possible. I'd like to think I'm just overthinking and worrying too much, though, and everything will actually go nice and smoothly!


----------



## mshaz

Thank you enduro, canegirl and ketchie 
When my fiance saw the state check result he said it looked so plain lol. That's why we wondered if it needed an apostille. Thanks again everyone for the quick response! 


Oh P.S. I just back tracked the thread and saw that all 3 of you guys got your grants! Awesome and congrats!  Happy for you guys!


----------



## mshaz

pandk213 said:


> Welcome Blissian, My fiancee (US) just applied for her PMV mid June so I guess we are in the same boat. Lots of waiting but and hopefully DC will keep the 6-7 month turnaround period that seems to be happening currently.
> 
> When are you planning Medicals and Police Checks? I think we are going to do in couple of months and just get them out of the way and not wait to be asked by CO.


HI Pandk213! Also applied mid June!

With regards to Medicals and Police Checks, I have already done them. I did my state check last week and got my result yesterday already. I know they expire in a year, but my fiance and I just wanted to get things done and out of the way.

Anyway, good luck!  and it's nice to meet people who applied in the same time frame as me.


----------



## Canegirl

mshaz said:


> Thank you enduro, canegirl and ketchie  When my fiance saw the state check result he said it looked so plain lol. That's why we wondered if it needed an apostille. Thanks again everyone for the quick response!  Oh P.S. I just back tracked the thread and saw that all 3 of you guys got your grants! Awesome and congrats!  Happy for you guys!


Thank you!


----------



## pandk213

mshaz said:


> HI Pandk213! Also applied mid June!
> 
> With regards to Medicals and Police Checks, I have already done them. I did my state check last week and got my result yesterday already. I know they expire in a year, but my fiance and I just wanted to get things done and out of the way.
> 
> Anyway, good luck!  and it's nice to meet people who applied in the same time frame as me.


Thanks mshaz. Yes we have now decided just to get everything done now and get it all out of the way.

It is really good to meet people who have applied at the same time ( US2AUS, Blissian and you) - hopefully we will all be on track for grant in November! Good luck everyone!

My fiancee and I are hoping to spend Christmas togther here in the sun and then be married in February


----------



## pandk213

mshaz said:


> Thank you enduro, canegirl and ketchie
> When my fiance saw the state check result he said it looked so plain lol. That's why we wondered if it needed an apostille. Thanks again everyone for the quick response!
> 
> Oh P.S. I just back tracked the thread and saw that all 3 of you guys got your grants! Awesome and congrats!  Happy for you guys!


Yes congratulations canegirl, ketchie and enduro - great news guys!

One question you may be able to help with - were any of you required to submit form 80? and do you know if this currently a standard requirement through DC?


----------



## Canegirl

pandk213 said:


> Yes congratulations canegirl, ketchie and enduro - great news guys! One question you may be able to help with - were any of you required to submit form 80? and do you know if this currently a standard requirement through DC?


What is form 80?


----------



## IndyMama

Form 80 is a very thorough background check form. We've never seen any Americans asked to provide it (that I'm aware of).


----------



## pandk213

IndyMama said:


> Form 80 is a very thorough background check form. We've never seen any Americans asked to provide it (that I'm aware of).


Thanks IM and CG - it was on the checklist after we applied but sounds like its one that we won't be needing


----------



## CollegeGirl

I submitted Form 80 at my agent's behest to prevent potential delays. I wasn't asked for it, though, and I haven't heard of anyone from the US needing it.


----------



## MaineSkip

ketchie said:


> Just got the grant e-mail less than an hour ago !!!!!
> 
> Feeling so blessed ..
> 
> 309 Application date: January 16, 2015 (Online)
> 
> 1 contact about the "soon to be allocated e-mail" on April 30, 2015
> 
> And Grant date: July 13, 2015
> 
> Took 5 months and 27 days .


Congratulations! That's great! Interesting to hear you didn't get much contact and it went through so fast. We applied in May. Still a wait ahead.


----------



## MaineSkip

Lorelei said:


> So this is weird. We just got my husband's report back from the FBI. We used a channeler. Now he just has to do his NYS background check.
> 
> I just happened to stumble upon a page on the Australian Washington embassy website. It is thue infosheet for partner visas.
> 
> It says -
> 
> "Please note that you will need to provide both a U.S. State penal clearance from the state in which you currently reside AND an FBI police report. Police checks from channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes."
> 
> There is so much misinformation between the department and the embassy and what is actual practice.... we'll see what happens I guess but can't they just have one document and stick to it?! LOL


Thanks for the information. I didn't know we needed a State Police check. We already got the FBI checks (through a channeler, lol). We'll get right on it.


----------



## MaineSkip

That's great enduo8! Congratulations! I haven't been on the thread for a while so it's exciting to get back on and see all these happy stories! Congratulations!


----------



## Lorelei

Ok so we are in the situation where we are now waiting. 

Just for some background - 

Me - Born in Australia. Won the US Green Card lottery, moved to the United States in 2008, got married in 2010, became a US Citizen in 2013.

Husband - Born in the United States. Have now started the process for his Partner visa so we can move to Australia.

29th June 2015 - Application submitted online - got in before the price rise.. WOOHOO!

13th July 2015 - FBI clearance received (took 4 business days)

24th July 2015 - New York State Police clearance received (took 8 business days)

24th July 2015 - Medical check completed

Our dream would be to be able to leave the country on May 1, 2016. That is all we are hoping for... bring it on!


----------



## Canegirl

Welcome Lorelei! I hope you are granted by the time you want to leave!


----------



## pandk213

I just logged onto our Immi Account and on the "add documents/ view application" page was surprised to see that it now says "Processing" against Applicant and Sponsor. 

It's only been just over a month since we applied, so based on what I have read on this forum a bit quicker than we were expecting. 

Is this what others have experienced or are experiencing .....and in similar timeframes? 

Exciting to see a change anyway!!!


----------



## Fjmaffia

pandk213 said:


> I just logged onto our Immi Account and on the "add documents/ view application" page was surprised to see that it now says "Processing" against Applicant and Sponsor. It's only been just over a month since we applied, so based on what I have read on this forum a bit quicker than we were expecting. Is this what others have experienced or are experiencing .....and in similar timeframes? Exciting to see a change anyway!!!


 Just logged into my account and I'm seeing the same, I never paid it too much attention before my overall application status still states that it was received. Wonder if it always says processing once you complete the application. I applied 1 month ago to the day.


----------



## Gemini64

9 months since applying for 309, my husband has submitted what I can only hope, will be the last document needed before a final decision is made! We filed prior to having everything ready, so it's been a long road - 1.5 years married and nearly 3 years apart. Now for the nail biting - lol


----------



## pandk213

Fjmaffia said:


> Just logged into my account and I'm seeing the same, I never paid it too much attention before my overall application status still states that it was received. Wonder if it always says processing once you complete the application. I applied 1 month ago to the day.


It has definately changed since we logged in last week when my fiancee did the health questionnaire and got her HAP ID and medical referal letter. But maybe this was the trigger?

Like yours our overall application status is still 'recieved' - so maybe you are right and it always says 'processing' once you complete the application.

Anybody else had any experience with this?


----------



## pandk213

Gemini64 said:


> 9 months since applying for 309, my husband has submitted what I can only hope, will be the last document needed before a final decision is made! We filed prior to having everything ready, so it's been a long road - 1.5 years married and nearly 3 years apart. Now for the nail biting - lol


Good luck Gemini64 and hope you get good news soon - that is a long time!!


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> 9 months since applying for 309, my husband has submitted what I can only hope, will be the last document needed before a final decision is made! We filed prior to having everything ready, so it's been a long road - 1.5 years married and nearly 3 years apart. Now for the nail biting - lol


Hoping it will be soon for you!


----------



## MaineSkip

Fjmaffia said:


> Just logged into my account and I'm seeing the same, I never paid it too much attention before my overall application status still states that it was received. Wonder if it always says processing once you complete the application. I applied 1 month ago to the day.


I hadn't paid any attention to it either. We have the same, but I don't know when it changed. Overall it says "application received". But we did get an email notification that our application "will soon be allocated for assessment" yesterday! I have no idea what "soon" means, lol, but we were overjoyed to get the email. We lodged our application just over 12 weeks ago. It seems to be going quickly. 
And just a word of advice ...make sure you have at least 2 email addresses for them to send letters too. For some reason it never showed up in my partners email, and he is the applicant. We checked the spam folders, trash, everything. Then we double checked the Immi-account to be sure his email had been entered correctly, which it was. He is not getting the correspondence, but at least I am.


----------



## pandk213

MaineSkip said:


> I hadn't paid any attention to it either. We have the same, but I don't know when it changed. Overall it says "application received". But we did get an email notification that our application "will soon be allocated for assessment" yesterday! I have no idea what "soon" means, lol, but we were overjoyed to get the email. We lodged our application just over 12 weeks ago. It seems to be going quickly.
> And just a word of advice ...make sure you have at least 2 email addresses for them to send letters too. For some reason it never showed up in my partners email, and he is the applicant. We checked the spam folders, trash, everything. Then we double checked the Immi-account to be sure his email had been entered correctly, which it was. He is not getting the correspondence, but at least I am.


Thanks for the heads up on the email MaineSkip.

I am sure we just set up email for my partner as the Applicant. Is there an easy way that you can add another email address after you have applied?
Also I am assuming you can view all the Correspondence via the Immi- account?

You must be excited with the "soon allocated for assessment" email! Good luck and you will have to keep us all updated once you know what "soon" means.


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> 9 months since applying for 309, my husband has submitted what I can only hope, will be the last document needed before a final decision is made! We filed prior to having everything ready, so it's been a long road - 1.5 years married and nearly 3 years apart. Now for the nail biting - lol


Surely it has to be soon Gemini! Fingers still crossed here for you!


----------



## MaineSkip

pandk213 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the email MaineSkip.
> 
> I am sure we just set up email for my partner as the Applicant. Is there an easy way that you can add another email address after you have applied?
> Also I am assuming you can view all the Correspondence via the Immi- account?
> 
> You must be excited with the "soon allocated for assessment" email! Good luck and you will have to keep us all updated once you know what "soon" means.


Good idea...
I hadn't thought of that, so I just logged on to check to see on the "view correspondence" tab....nothing...that's a bit unnerving. I did see that you can add/withdraw authorized recipient. It might be worth doing. Both our emails are gmail accounts, I don't know why he is not getting the emails and I am.
Every time I log into his Immi account on the iPad he gets an email notification about that. I just tried "updating email address" to see if, within the application itself there may have been a issue.


----------



## Fjmaffia

MaineSkip said:


> Good idea... I hadn't thought of that, so I just logged on to check to see on the "view correspondence" tab....nothing...that's a bit unnerving. I did see that you can add/withdraw authorized recipient. It might be worth doing. Both our emails are gmail accounts, I don't know why he is not getting the emails and I am. Every time I log into his Immi account on the iPad he gets an email notification about that. I just tried "updating email address" to see if, within the application itself there may have been a issue.


From what I saw the correspondence are of the immi account is for anything to do with the account not the specific application info, it will show the confirmation that the application was submitted through the account, not when it's being reviewed or approved. I'm not expecting any updates for my application to come through there. It's a bit more involved to add/change the email accounts you want to receive application updates.

I'm only 1 month + 2 days into my wait, I could be wrong, but that's why we have the past applicants on here to help,


----------



## Midcitybaby

HI all

I have a quick question about the medical. How do you do it before you are allocated a case officer or a HAP ID? 
We applied on April 31st, and have been waiting, but we'd really like to get this step out of the way.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Canegirl

Midcitybaby said:


> HI all  I have a quick question about the medical. How do you do it before you are allocated a case officer or a HAP ID? We applied on April 31st, and have been waiting, but we'd really like to get this step out of the way. Thanks for your advice!


Can you complete the medical questionnaire on your application, that should help.

Are you sure you want to do the medical now even though you only applied a month ago?


----------



## Midcitybaby

Canegirl said:


> Can you complete the medical questionnaire on your application, that should help.
> 
> Are you sure you want to do the medical now even though you only applied a month ago?


Thanks Canegirl

Is it best to wait for a Case Officer to be allocated before doing the medical? What are the advantages of waiting?
My husband will need to travel for the medical, so we will need to organise time from work, flights etc. and wanted to get onto it. We applied 3 months ago, so we are hoping to hear from someone soon!

If he fills out the questionnaire and gets a HAP ID, does it expire or can we complete the questionnaire and then wait for the CO to just us the green light?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## pandk213

Midcitybaby said:


> Thanks Canegirl
> 
> Is it best to wait for a Case Officer to be allocated before doing the medical? What are the advantages of waiting?
> My husband will need to travel for the medical, so we will need to organise time from work, flights etc. and wanted to get onto it. We applied 3 months ago, so we are hoping to hear from someone soon!
> 
> If he fills out the questionnaire and gets a HAP ID, does it expire or can we complete the questionnaire and then wait for the CO to just us the green light?
> 
> I appreciate your help!


Hi Midcitybaby,
My Fiancee applied PMV mid June and recently did the online questionnaire and got the HAP ID and has booked the medical for end of August. I am not aware of anything that suggests that the HAP ID can expire.

When we contacted Washington a few months ago they advised us to wait a 3-4 months after applying for PMV before doing the Medical and Police Checks (as they are only valid for 12 months). However like your Husband my fiancee has to travel and we just wanted to get everything organised and planned rather than wait for a CO.

We made the desicion to go ahead based on what we have read on this forum. Wait time currently seem to be 6-7 months if no complications, and if all documents have been submitted many visas appear to have been issued very quickly after CO .

I also note that many people seem to have got all the Medicals and PC done before applying.

So do you get done now or wait for CO? I think that you just have to make the call based on how confident you are that you have a straightforward case and that DC will maintain current processing times. I think the only benefit in waiting for CO is that you eliminate any risk of them expiring.

Good luck!


----------



## Kika88

OMGGGGGG we just got our visa grant letter!!! Yeasssssss omg I'm literally jumping for joy!!! Thank you all for all your advice and reassurances. I honestly would've gone crazy without you all.. Specially Canegirl and collegegirl.. Thank you!! I'm off to start planning my wedding and my fiancé's flight


----------



## Gemini64

Kika88 said:


> OMGGGGGG we just got our visa grant letter!!! Yeasssssss omg I'm literally jumping for joy!!! Thank you all for all your advice and reassurances. I honestly would've gone crazy without you all.. Specially Canegirl and collegegirl.. Thank you!! I'm off to start planning my wedding and my fiancé's flight


Kika that's great news, you must be elated. Were you notified by email or actual posted letter?


----------



## Kika88

Gemini64 said:


> Kika that's great news, you must be elated. Were you notified by email or actual posted letter?


Thanks Gemini64!! Yes you have no idea how excited I've been all day! My fiancé and I are over the moon!!! We were notified by email


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG CONGRATS, Kika! Isn't it just an amazing feeling?! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Kika88

CollegeGirl said:


> BIG CONGRATS, Kika! Isn't it just an amazing feeling?! So happy for you!!!


Yes it's such an amazing feeling! We can't wait to start our new life together


----------



## Canegirl

Kika88 said:


> OMGGGGGG we just got our visa grant letter!!! Yeasssssss omg I'm literally jumping for joy!!! Thank you all for all your advice and reassurances. I honestly would've gone crazy without you all.. Specially Canegirl and collegegirl.. Thank you!! I'm off to start planning my wedding and my fiancé's flight


Yay Kika! That's great news!


----------



## Lorelei

Congratulations! I can feel the joy and excitement in your post!

Update on us - 

We submitted my husband's application on June 29. He did his medical on July 24. 

On August 3 we got an email from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth asking for a letter from his cardiologist (he was born with a congenital heart defect - all is ok with him now though) Funny thing, we had already got a letter from the cardio and gave it to the doctor at the appointment. So he rang the doctor yesterday to check if they missed it before we ran around getting another letter and they explained that they cannot upload any other documents until the Commonwealth request it. So lucky we didn't go running around for another one. They were able to do it straight away.

So no other updates from here. Our online app still says 'submitted' - nothing under processing etc.


----------



## pandk213

Fantastic news Kika - congratulations!

Also good to meet others in same timeframe as us Lorelei. 

By way of an update on my earlier post on the "processing" status in the immmi account. I think I was getting myself excited over nothing!! The apparant "change" seems to have been from viewing our immi account using an old internet browser at work. With the old browser the application page look quite different and it highlights and expands the words "processing". However when I logged back on on my Mac at home - it was back to normal and no change at all!!! 
It is funny what we grasp onto and read into when waiting for something important like this!!!


----------



## jnix

Just got the grant! 100 partner. Applied 20 Feb, so that's 5 months 18 days.


----------



## Canegirl

jnix said:


> Just got the grant! 100 partner. Applied 20 Feb, so that's 5 months 18 days.


Congrats Jinx!


----------



## Gemini64

jnix said:


> Just got the grant! 100 partner. Applied 20 Feb, so that's 5 months 18 days.


 Congrats! well done


----------



## Kika88

jnix said:


> Just got the grant! 100 partner. Applied 20 Feb, so that's 5 months 18 days.


Congratulations Jnix  that's fantastic news!


----------



## Anna01

*Grant Received!*

Hello! I am excited to say that I received my grant notification yesterday after waiting just over four months! We finished out application on March 27 and received the grant notification on August 7. 
So just a note of encouragement to everyone waiting- it looks like things are moving along quickly now in Washington! Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Gemini64

Anna01 said:


> Hello! I am excited to say that I received my grant notification yesterday after waiting just over four months! We finished out application on March 27 and received the grant notification on August 7. So just a note of encouragement to everyone waiting- it looks like things are moving along quickly now in Washington! Best of luck to everyone


 WOW congrats, that's exceedingly fast. You must've been well organized prior to filing.


----------



## Canegirl

Anna01 said:


> Hello! I am excited to say that I received my grant notification yesterday after waiting just over four months! We finished out application on March 27 and received the grant notification on August 7. So just a note of encouragement to everyone waiting- it looks like things are moving along quickly now in Washington! Best of luck to everyone


Wow, congrats! That was fast. Was that for a PMV?


----------



## Anna01

Canegirl said:


> Wow, congrats! That was fast. Was that for a PMV?


Thanks! Yes, it was for the PMV. We were definitely surprised at how quickly it was approved. We never heard from a CO or had any correspondence other than the email saying that our application would be assessed soon. 
They never directly asked for my police and medical checks, but I saw that a 'Get Health Details' button had shown up on my IMMI account, so I went ahead and completed them. About a month or less later we were approved.


----------



## Canegirl

Anna01 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it was for the PMV. We were definitely surprised at how quickly it was approved. We never heard from a CO or had any correspondence other than the email saying that our application would be assessed soon. They never directly asked for my police and medical checks, but I saw that a 'Get Health Details' button had shown up on my IMMI account, so I went ahead and completed them. About a month or less later we were approved.


That's really good! 

Let's hope everyone else waiting gets some good timing like that!


----------



## pandk213

Anna01 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it was for the PMV. We were definitely surprised at how quickly it was approved. We never heard from a CO or had any correspondence other than the email saying that our application would be assessed soon.
> They never directly asked for my police and medical checks, but I saw that a 'Get Health Details' button had shown up on my IMMI account, so I went ahead and completed them. About a month or less later we were approved.


Yay congratulations that is great .....and really quick.


----------



## BaliLove

*309 Visa Grant*

Hi everyone!

I have been following this forum since before lodging our application and wanted to let everyone know that my wife's (US Citizen) partner visa was just granted today! We were expecting it to take a few more months as we applied April 16th 2015 (so only 3 months and 27 days).

Here's the timeline and details:


309 Subclass (Married last year)
We front loaded our application with the Medical, FBI and State Police checks before applying.
We did our application online
Submitted my sponsor application April 21st 2015 on the same Immi account
Received "soon to be allocated" e-mail June 26th 2015
Granted August 12th

It looks like DC is going fast now we're in a new financial year, good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Gemini64

Balilove
Congrats on your visa! I'm gobsmacked at how fast they processed your case. 
Wonder what the trick is.


----------



## Kika88

BaliLove said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this forum since before lodging our application and wanted to let everyone know that my wife's (US Citizen) partner visa was just granted today! We were expecting it to take a few more months as we applied April 16th 2015 (so only 3 months and 27 days).
> 
> Here's the timeline and details:
> 
> 
> 309 Subclass (Married last year)
> We front loaded our application with the Medical, FBI and State Police checks before applying.
> We did our application online
> Submitted my sponsor application April 21st 2015 on the same Immi account
> Received "soon to be allocated" e-mail June 26th 2015
> Granted August 12th
> 
> It looks like DC is going fast now we're in a new financial year, good luck to everyone waiting!


Wow!! Congratulations that's amazing


----------



## Lorelei

BaliLove said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been following this forum since before lodging our application and wanted to let everyone know that my wife's (US Citizen) partner visa was just granted today! We were expecting it to take a few more months as we applied April 16th 2015 (so only 3 months and 27 days).
> 
> Here's the timeline and details:
> 
> 
> 309 Subclass (Married last year)
> We front loaded our application with the Medical, FBI and State Police checks before applying.
> We did our application online
> Submitted my sponsor application April 21st 2015 on the same Immi account
> Received "soon to be allocated" e-mail June 26th 2015
> Granted August 12th
> 
> It looks like DC is going fast now we're in a new financial year, good luck to everyone waiting!


WOW! That is amazing!! Congratulations!! We are pretty similar (apart from wait times and we've been married nearly 5 years) so I hope we have a similar time frame!!  

I think it is time they updated their wait time on the website........ LOL


----------



## lesidhe

We are applying for a 309 through Washington but getting told all different processing times. I called the embassy and they say it will be 12 - 15 months. Yet on here, people are saying they got theirs much sooner. Is there any accurate way to predict how long it will take?


----------



## Gemini64

lesidhe said:


> We are applying for a 309 through Washington but getting told all different processing times. I called the embassy and they say it will be 12 - 15 months. Yet on here, people are saying they got theirs much sooner. Is there any accurate way to predict how long it will take?


 Hi & welcome. Expect 12 months but hope for less. Shortest I've seen on here was 4 months, I'm at 10 months. My guess is some cases are more straight forward. Apply now for FBI and state clearances or use a channeler. Probably wait a month or so before doing medical. Other than that, sit back and enjoy the ride. This is a very beneficial forum. Again welcome and all the best.


----------



## lesidhe

Gemini64 said:


> Hi & welcome. Expect 12 months but hope for less. Shortest I've seen on here was 4 months, I'm at 10 months. My guess is some cases are more straight forward. Apply now for FBI and state clearances or use a channeler. Probably wait a month or so before doing medical. Other than that, sit back and enjoy the ride. This is a very beneficial forum. Again welcome and all the best.


Thanks Gemini. I am very excited for you as yours must be very close now. We are planning on doing a holiday visa for him to wait out his time here in Australia however we were worried with the 12 - 15 month time frame. We wondered what to do if he was here for 12 months and the application took 15. It should be a pretty straight forward application as we have been married for 11 years and have two children together. Fingers are crossed. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## jphilsousa48

Thought I might as well throw my hat into the waiting ring. My timeline so far:

Applied for PMV through agent June 23, 2015
Sent off for state police and FBI on July 8
Received state police in about 2 weeks and waiting for FBI. Will mail them both to D.C. after FBI responds
Medicals scheduled for August 28

Have a couple of questions for the group. First of all, how long has it been a requirement for a state police check? My agent first told me that it wasn't required and then told me that it must have been a change on July 1 along with some other changes. I'm not sure I'm getting the right scoop there.

Second, I understand that shipping by boat is the most effective way for heavy stuff. I have a rolling tool chest and then just some clothes and miscellaneous items. I think they ship in 1 cubic meter increments. Anybody have experience shipping 1 or 2 cubic meters and the price for that? I will be shipping from Michigan to Adelaide. Where do I go for shipping like that?

Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## manlag

My timeline so far:
Filipino citizen living in California
Applied for Offshore partner visa by paper: July 15, 2015
Medicals sent to DIBP: August 4, 2015
Just applied for my police clearance and FBI. Will mail them both to D.C. after I receive both docs.

Quick question: How long does it usually take for a CO to email/contact us? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Canegirl

jphilsousa48 said:


> Thought I might as well throw my hat into the waiting ring. My timeline so far: [*]Applied for PMV through agent June 23, 2015 [*]Sent off for state police and FBI on July 8 [*]Received state police in about 2 weeks and waiting for FBI. Will mail them both to D.C. after FBI responds [*]Medicals scheduled for August 28 Have a couple of questions for the group. First of all, how long has it been a requirement for a state police check? My agent first told me that it wasn't required and then told me that it must have been a change on July 1 along with some other changes. I'm not sure I'm getting the right scoop there. Second, I understand that shipping by boat is the most effective way for heavy stuff. I have a rolling tool chest and then just some clothes and miscellaneous items. I think they ship in 1 cubic meter increments. Anybody have experience shipping 1 or 2 cubic meters and the price for that? I will be shipping from Michigan to Adelaide. Where do I go for shipping like that? Good luck to all waiting!


Hi and welcome! 

I'd be a little concerned with your agent telling you that the state check has only been a requirement since the 1st of July, as far as I know it's seems to have been a requirement for a while. With regards to your FBI check, did you go through the FBI or a channeler?

I can't help you with the shipping sorry, but I am sure someone will be able to here who has already shipped their belongings.


----------



## Canegirl

manlag said:


> My timeline so far: Filipino citizen living in California Applied for Offshore partner visa by paper: July 15, 2015 Medicals sent to DIBP: August 4, 2015 Just applied for my police clearance and FBI. Will mail them both to D.C. after I receive both docs. Quick question: How long does it usually take for a CO to email/contact us? Thanks everyone!


Hi and welcome to you too!

Sometimes with regards to contact from your CO you may not hear from them until your visa is granted. A CO contacted us about 4-5 months in and requested my fiancé police checks and medicals. After we uploaded these we didn't hear from a CO again until the grant email.


----------



## jphilsousa48

Canegirl said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'd be a little concerned with your agent telling you that the state check has only been a requirement since the 1st of July, as far as I know it's seems to have been a requirement for a while. With regards to your FBI check, did you go through the FBI or a channeler?


That was my thought regarding the state police check. Hope the rest of their work/advice is good. They have been very responsive to questions and filing of documents so far.

I figured that I would have enough time to go directly to FBI by sending in prints in early July, given the 11-13 week wait time. Should put me into early October for a reply and I don't expect the Department will be ready for me quite that soon.


----------



## Canegirl

jphilsousa48 said:


> That was my thought regarding the state police check. Hope the rest of their work/advice is good. They have been very responsive to questions and filing of documents so far. I figured that I would have enough time to go directly to FBI by sending in prints in early July, given the 11-13 week wait time. Should put me into early October for a reply and I don't expect the Department will be ready for me quite that soon.


Fair enough, just giving you the heads up that you are able to use a channeler too


----------



## manlag

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Canegirl, I was advised by FBI that they should be ready in a few weeks, hopefully middle of July. But the State (Florida) ones haven't come back yet. Guess I just need to be patient.
> You must be celebrating right now!! What a relief it must be &#128512;


Hi Ms. Gemini,

I was wondering how you got in contact with regards to the wait time for your FBI clearance? They received my application last Aug 21st so if the wait time is about 12 weeks, I should be hearing back from them around November? Is that right? Thanks!


----------



## Gemini64

Hi Manlag, I believe the FBI processing time is taking up to 16 weeks. Ours submitted April 14 and back in hand July 8. Others have used Channelers and got result quicker. But not sure if that makes overall processing time any better. As far as calling, I think I phoned their processing centre in Virginia and they were quite helpful. 
All the best!!


----------



## Canegirl

manlag said:


> Hi Ms. Gemini, I was wondering how you got in contact with regards to the wait time for your FBI clearance? They received my application last Aug 21st so if the wait time is about 12 weeks, I should be hearing back from them around November? Is that right? Thanks!


Use a channeler!


----------



## BaliLove

I also strongly suggest using a channeler as it only took 1 week to get ours back. However, you can only use one of the three recommended channelers if you are a US Citizen or permanent resident, otherwise you'll need to go directly through the FBI.

Here is an excerpt from the "soon to be allocated" e-mail we received:

**Please note that obtaining an Identity History Summary Check from the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) is currently taking 12 weeks or more. As such, we strongly encourage you to apply for an FBI check immediately.

Police checks for everyone included in the visa application who is 16 years of age or older:
• an AFP Check for anyone who has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
• police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.

• FBI clearance (US citizens and US permanent residents only): please obtain an “Identity History Summary Check” issued by one of the following Department-approved FBI channelers:
National Background Check, Inc.
National Credit Reporting
Telos Identity Management Solutions, LLC

NOTE: We DO NOT accept FBI clearances from any other channelers other than the ones listed above.
FBI clearance (non-US citizens or permanent residents): please obtain an “Identity History Summary Check” issued by the FBI. The current processing time is 14-16 weeks.

NOTE: Channelers CANNOT process Identity History Summary Checks for applicants that are not US Citizens or Permanent Residents

AND
• State police records for any state in which you have lived for 3 months or more in the last 12 months.


----------



## jphilsousa48

I'm a little over 2 months into my application and I did my medical exam today without waiting to be asked. Will someone from the Department let my agent know the results of the exam or does that not happen until I have a CO assigned?


----------



## Gemini64

jphilsousa48 said:


> I'm a little over 2 months into my application and I did my medical exam today without waiting to be asked. Will someone from the Department let my agent know the results of the exam or does that not happen until I have a CO assigned?


 I don't think our agent was informed of the results, they are filed directly by the doctor. 
Hopefully your visa will be approved before they expire.


----------



## AusIndo

jphilsousa48 said:


> I'm a little over 2 months into my application and I did my medical exam today without waiting to be asked. Will someone from the Department let my agent know the results of the exam or does that not happen until I have a CO assigned?


Exam results are highly confidential, the examinee is not even privy to the results unless you ask for it.

The result will be readily available for the processing case officer.


----------



## syd

jphilsousa48 said:


> I'm a little over 2 months into my application and I did my medical exam today without waiting to be asked. Will someone from the Department let my agent know the results of the exam or does that not happen until I have a CO assigned?


I was told by the medical examiner that no news is good news. They will only contact me if something is wrong. He also told me the results of some my tests like the X-ray.

Also, a few days after the medical was done, I clicked 'get medical' via my immiaccount and it stated that all medical checks were cleared and my application will be processed in line with current processing times.


----------



## Gemini64

*Are we nearly there yet!!*

5 weeks since submitting last of the required documents and still no word. I'm really beginning to think that the DC office has lost our file - it's drifting off in cyberspace, hanging in limbo, last seen 400 nautical miles ago.
It's been really good to see so many visa grantees come and go, both DC and other locations, but it's hard not to feel "stuck on the shelf" now that we are beyond the 10 month mark. I couldn't wait any longer for our CO (whoever that is - we're using an agent and don't get to see the communication directly), so I'm flying over to US in December for 2 months. It is my hope that I will return to Australia in Feb with my husband.

I heard the new wait time is now 12 to 15 months, in which case we're on the home stretch, but it baffles me that so many that filed after us, i.e. in 2015, have already been granted their 309 visas. 
Most days I don't really think about it, but when I do think about it, I worry that the delay is a bad sign. I just want to ask why is it taking you guys so bloody long to come back with a reply. Isn't it just a simple yes or no


----------



## Kika88

Gemini64 said:


> 5 weeks since submitting last of the required documents and still no word. I'm really beginning to think that the DC office has lost our file - it's drifting off in cyberspace, hanging in limbo, last seen 400 nautical miles ago.
> It's been really good to see so many visa grantees come and go, both DC and other locations, but it's hard not to feel "stuck on the shelf" now that we are beyond the 10 month mark. I couldn't wait any longer for our CO (whoever that is - we're using an agent and don't get to see the communication directly), so I'm flying over to US in December for 2 months. It is my hope that I will return to Australia in Feb with my husband.
> 
> I heard the new wait time is now 12 to 15 months, in which case we're on the home stretch, but it baffles me that so many that filed after us, i.e. in 2015, have already been granted their 309 visas.
> Most days I don't really think about it, but when I do think about it, I worry that the delay is a bad sign. I just want to ask why is it taking you guys so bloody long to come back with a reply. Isn't it just a simple yes or no


Hey Gemini64 don't lose hope. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon. If you're using an agent, I highly doubt it will be refused as they would have told you the prospects of success before you applied. If you don't hear from them by the next few weeks, I'd email them a friendly reminder and asking if they need any further information. Hopefully you'll hear before December and you can start the new year with your hubby in Aus


----------



## Gemini64

Kika88 said:


> Hey Gemini64 don't lose hope. Hopefully you'll get some good news soon. If you're using an agent, I highly doubt it will be refused as they would have told you the prospects of success before you applied. If you don't hear from them by the next few weeks, I'd email them a friendly reminder and asking if they need any further information. Hopefully you'll hear before December and you can start the new year with your hubby in Aus


 Thanks Kika88 for your encouragement. I'm sure it will happen eventually &#128522;


----------



## jreaton55

Gemini64 said:


> 5 weeks since submitting last of the required documents and still no word. I'm really beginning to think that the DC office has lost our file - it's drifting off in cyberspace, hanging in limbo, last seen 400 nautical miles ago.
> It's been really good to see so many visa grantees come and go, both DC and other locations, but it's hard not to feel "stuck on the shelf" now that we are beyond the 10 month mark. I couldn't wait any longer for our CO (whoever that is - we're using an agent and don't get to see the communication directly), so I'm flying over to US in December for 2 months. It is my hope that I will return to Australia in Feb with my husband.
> 
> I heard the new wait time is now 12 to 15 months, in which case we're on the home stretch, but it baffles me that so many that filed after us, i.e. in 2015, have already been granted their 309 visas.
> Most days I don't really think about it, but when I do think about it, I worry that the delay is a bad sign. I just want to ask why is it taking you guys so bloody long to come back with a reply. Isn't it just a simple yes or no


Gemini- I am in the waiting game as well. I have not done the medical check per the recommendation of someone in the visa office. I applied on June 25th and have not heard any info regarding my visa app. Hoping to at least spot some sign of movement soon.


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> 5 weeks since submitting last of the required documents and still no word. I'm really beginning to think that the DC office has lost our file - it's drifting off in cyberspace, hanging in limbo, last seen 400 nautical miles ago. It's been really good to see so many visa grantees come and go, both DC and other locations, but it's hard not to feel "stuck on the shelf" now that we are beyond the 10 month mark. I couldn't wait any longer for our CO (whoever that is - we're using an agent and don't get to see the communication directly), so I'm flying over to US in December for 2 months. It is my hope that I will return to Australia in Feb with my husband. I heard the new wait time is now 12 to 15 months, in which case we're on the home stretch, but it baffles me that so many that filed after us, i.e. in 2015, have already been granted their 309 visas. Most days I don't really think about it, but when I do think about it, I worry that the delay is a bad sign. I just want to ask why is it taking you guys so bloody long to come back with a reply. Isn't it just a simple yes or no


Hi Gemini.

Has your agent been in contact with them to see how much longer it might be. It's crazy to think you are at 10 months now when people have been getting approved within 6 months.

Does your agent share all the contact they have had made or had with you?

I hope your fiancé visa is approved soon.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

How are offshore PMV people handling planning their weddings with this 6-15 month visa gap time? We have to be married within 9 months of approval but if we book all of the wedding info but aren't accepted until after the wedding would have to change to partner. Or if accepted we have to enter Australia once before getting married overseas. If I don't book wedding venues now they will all be taken for next fall in the US. Beyond frustrated with planning.


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Hi Gemini. Has your agent been in contact with them to see how much longer it might be. It's crazy to think you are at 10 months now when people have been getting approved within 6 months. Does your agent share all the contact they have had made or had with you? I hope your fiancé visa is approved soon.


 hi Canegirl, no our agent hasn't shared any info from immigration with us other than what docs have been required. We haven't seen anything written, but maybe there hasn't been anything. But also we are waiting on a 309 and are already married - so maybe that's why it's taking longer. If I don't hear anything this month I will have him call and find out the delay. Oct 24 marks 1 year since filing!!


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> How are offshore PMV people handling planning their weddings with this 6-15 month visa gap time? We have to be married within 9 months of approval but if we book all of the wedding info but aren't accepted until after the wedding would have to change to partner. Or if accepted we have to enter Australia once before getting married overseas. If I don't book wedding venues now they will all be taken for next fall in the US. Beyond frustrated with planning.


Unfortunately that is the hardest thing!

We currently have a date booked but nothing else, although we are having a very small wedding.

The only thing I could suggest to you is to book a date next year and hopefully it falls into place, with you being approved and married within the 9 months. You need to sit down and look at the dates. Most PMV's on this forum recently have been granted within about 6 months or so but we all know that the processing times vary. Sorry I am not much help!


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> hi Canegirl, no our agent hasn't shared any info from immigration with us other than what docs have been required. We haven't seen anything written, but maybe there hasn't been anything. But also we are waiting on a 309 and are already married - so maybe that's why it's taking longer. If I don't hear anything this month I will have him call and find out the delay. Oct 24 marks 1 year since filing!!


Oh yes I forgot about the 309.

I am looking forward to the day you post to say your visa has been approved


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Oh yes I forgot about the 309. I am looking forward to the day you post to say your visa has been approved


 LOL yeah me too. Looking back on old posts for DC, it has taken up to 11 or so months for some, and that was in 2013 - so I won't lose hope just yet.


----------



## pandk213

Gemini64 said:


> LOL yeah me too. Looking back on old posts for DC, it has taken up to 11 or so months for some, and that was in 2013 - so I won't lose hope just yet.


Hang on in there Gemini.

It is really tough waiting - I think the lack of certainty is the hardest thing.

Hopefuly things are on the home straight for you and you will get good news soon.


----------



## Gemini64

pandk213 said:


> Hang on in there Gemini. It is really tough waiting - I think the lack of certainty is the hardest thing. Hopefuly things are on the home straight for you and you will get good news soon.


 Thanks pandk, you're right, the not knowing is tough. Keeping distracted is good. I'm hoping to see some more approvals on here soon!


----------



## delmlund

Hi, my fiancee and I are in the middle of working on our PMV Visa and have a question about the medical and background check.(I'm a U.S.A citizen, Oregon to be exact)

I first thought the background check was a simple local police background check, but after reading this thread I have questions. What are all the background checks I need to receive to fulfill background part? Local Police, State, and FBI? If so how do I acquire a State and FBI background search?


And for the medical what tests do I need and where do I find the paper/info to give to hospital to know what I need done?

Oh, and one last random question. Are all the U.S. applications logged through Washington D.C.? Even online? Basically, if I submit a online PMV application is it processed through the Washington D.C. embassy? 

Thanks for the help. I'm sure you'll see me and my lovely fiancee on here a lot more.


----------



## Canegirl

delmlund said:


> Hi, my fiancee and I are in the middle of working on our PMV Visa and have a question about the medical and background check.(I'm a U.S.A citizen, Oregon to be exact) I first thought the background check was a simple local police background check, but after reading this thread I have questions. What are all the background checks I need to receive to fulfill background part? Local Police, State, and FBI? If so how do I acquire a State and FBI background search? And for the medical what tests do I need and where do I find the paper/info to give to hospital to know what I need done? Oh, and one last random question. Are all the U.S. applications logged through Washington D.C.? Even online? Basically, if I submit a online PMV application is it processed through the Washington D.C. embassy? Thanks for the help. I'm sure you'll see me and my lovely fiancee on here a lot more.


Hi and welcome!

You will need to do a state police check and the FBI check. The state police check you will just send a form and payment in and with your FBI check you will need to get fingerprints done, fill in a form and send your payment in. My fiancé state check took about a week and a half and his FBI check took about a week through a FBI channeler. We waited until they requested the police checks and medicals. When they request the police checks they will give you the channeler that have been approved by immi. If you choose to get the checks through the FBI themselves there is a long wait time.

With the medicals you can generate a HAP ID on your application. I can't actually remember where we found the information on the approved immi doctors ... I think it was by doing a search on the immi site you will be able to find the list in the various U.S. states.

Yes it will be processed through the Washington DC embassy.


----------



## misspharmacist

Hello! I am delmlund's fiancee

Thank you so much for your help Canegirl.

I think I found the website you were talking about: United States of America

Where it says Panel Physicians, are they the doctor's approved to do the medical examinations? 
We are a bit concerned, because there is not one listed for Oregon.


----------



## Canegirl

misspharmacist said:


> Hello! I am delmlund's fiancee Thank you so much for your help Canegirl. I think I found the website you were talking about: United States of America Where it says Panel Physicians, are they the doctor's approved to do the medical examinations? We are a bit concerned, because there is not one listed for Oregon.


Hi there!

That's the info you are looking for yes. Unfortunately some people have to travel for their medical examinations, it looks like your fiancé might have to. I'm not great at geography haha but how far would be the closest one for your fiancé?


----------



## Gemini64

misspharmacist said:


> Hello! I am delmlund's fiancee Thank you so much for your help Canegirl. I think I found the website you were talking about: United States of America Where it says Panel Physicians, are they the doctor's approved to do the medical examinations? We are a bit concerned, because there is not one listed for Oregon.


 Hi, welcome - looks like Seattle might be the place depending on where you are in Oregon, or else one of the Californian sites. You'll get some good feedback on this forum. All the best!


----------



## delmlund

Thanks for quick reply. Looks like a trip up to Seattle is in my future.


----------



## Gemini64

delmlund said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Looks like a trip up to Seattle is in my future.


 Canegirl might have some advice on when to apply for the medical and police checks, as I believe hers was a PMV also. 
By the way, I've been to Oregon once - lovely place, so green and fresh. And crater lake - wow!


----------



## pandk213

Canegirl said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> You will need to do a state police check and the FBI check. The state police check you will just send a form and payment in and with your FBI check you will need to get fingerprints done, fill in a form and send your payment in. My fiancé state check took about a week and a half and his FBI check took about a week through a FBI channeler. We waited until they requested the police checks and medicals. When they request the police checks they will give you the channeler that have been approved by immi. If you choose to get the checks through the FBI themselves there is a long wait time.
> 
> With the medicals you can generate a HAP ID on your application. I can't actually remember where we found the information on the approved immi doctors ... I think it was by doing a search on the immi site you will be able to find the list in the various U.S. states.
> 
> Yes it will be processed through the Washington DC embassy.


Hi delmund

As CaneGirl says you need to do State and FBI checks for Police clearance. My Fianceee is from Wisconsin and it took about 10 days to get the back both the State Check and the FBI Check. She had to get a fingerprint card done for each check (which was done at the local police department) and she used a Channeler for the FBI check. If you can use a Channeler it is much quicker as I understand the wait time is something like12-14 weeks if you go directly to the FBI! However I think you can only use a Channeler if you are a US Citizen or PR - so you should check this. I think the info is on the Australian Mission, Washington DC website.

I see from other posts you have found the Panel Physicians. Like Oregon there are non on the list in Wisconsin so my Fiancee needs to travel to Chicago to get hers done and needed to book the appointment a couple of weeks prior. You need your HAP ID to make the appointment which you generate through the "Get Heath Details" button in your Immi account.

Regarding the timing of Medical and PC my Fiancee contacted DC before applying and was advised to wait approx 3-4 months after applying before arranging these. However I note from on this forum that many people for PMV are front loading and taking risk that visa will be granted before they expire. In the end we submitted PCs 2 months after applying and have arranged medical for beginning Oct (which will be about 3 1/2 months in).

Hope this all helps and good luck with your application.


----------



## misspharmacist

Would you be able to give us a head's up on how much the medical costs? I know each doctor would probably charge different amounts, but we would like to have a ball-park figure so we can plan


----------



## Canegirl

misspharmacist said:


> Would you be able to give us a head's up on how much the medical costs? I know each doctor would probably charge different amounts, but we would like to have a ball-park figure so we can plan


 I think from memory we paid just over 400 US for my fiancés medical. I think the prices vary too because I've seen people pay a little less. I should be able to contact which ever doctor you're looking at and ask them how much they charge. I guess you have to factor in the travel too.


----------



## jphilsousa48

I just had my medicals done a couple of weeks ago. I'm from Michigan but Windsor, ON is right across the Detroit River so not far to go.

Sounds like I got a veritable bargain. It was $200 Cdn for the exam and $100 Cdn for the chest X-ray. Working in the exchange rate, it really only amounted to about $225 U.S.

Funny thing was, the X-ray was at another facility. When I walked up to the registration window to register and pay, the gal said "$55, please". And then one of her cohorts corrected her and I paid the $100 when they found out it was for an Australian visa. They must think that people moving to Oz must have money. Guess they didn't know what the visa application cost.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

My medical was about $350 in Dallas, Tx


----------



## Midcitybaby

HI everyone

I just checked my online application for sponsorship of my husband's visa, and noticed it says "approved" next to my name under the Supporting documents section. (I'm an AU citizen, he's US, been married 5.5 years)

I never noticed this before, but I think it used to say "processing". Does this mean I've been approved as the sponsor? My husband hasn't had his medical yet (doing it in 2 weeks) so the visa certainly isn't approved yet.

Has anyone seen this too? What does it mean?


----------



## Canegirl

Midcitybaby said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I just checked my online application for sponsorship of my husband's visa, and noticed it says "approved" next to my name under the Supporting documents section. (I'm an AU citizen, he's US, been married 5.5 years)
> 
> I never noticed this before, but I think it used to say "processing". Does this mean I've been approved as the sponsor? My husband hasn't had his medical yet (doing it in 2 weeks) so the visa certainly isn't approved yet.
> 
> Has anyone seen this too? What does it mean?


I had that too being the sponsor. I think that just means that you have filled in your part of the application and that all the documents you uploaded are sufficient.


----------



## pandk213

It seems to have gone pretty quiet from DC since a batch of visas were granted back at the beginning of July. 

It has been 3 months since we lodged PMV application and we havent heard anything yet. 

Is anyone having any progress? Would be particularly keen to hear from those who applied in April/May - have you been contacted and C/O assigned yet?


----------



## Midcitybaby

pandk213 said:


> It seems to have gone pretty quiet from DC since a batch of visas were granted back at the beginning of July.
> 
> It has been 3 months since we lodged PMV application and we havent heard anything yet.
> 
> Is anyone having any progress? Would be particularly keen to hear from those who applied in April/May - have you been contacted and C/O assigned yet?


We applied April 30th. On Sept 1st we got a letter asking for more information, eg a copy of my US Permanent Residency card and requesting my husband's medical documents. It was signed "Irene". I assume she is our CO?

My husband's medical is booked for October (He had to allow for time off to travel etc). Hopefully it progresses once that is completed


----------



## pandk213

Midcitybaby said:


> We applied April 30th. On Sept 1st we got a letter asking for more information, eg a copy of my US Permanent Residency card and requesting my husband's medical documents. It was signed "Irene". I assume she is our CO?
> 
> My husband's medical is booked for October (He had to allow for time off to travel etc). Hopefully it progresses once that is completed


Good luck Midcitybaby - it is reassuring to hear that things are still moving ....and hopefully they will get to ours soon


----------



## JenniMorgs

pandk213 said:


> It seems to have gone pretty quiet from DC since a batch of visas were granted back at the beginning of July.
> 
> It has been 3 months since we lodged PMV application and we havent heard anything yet.
> 
> Is anyone having any progress? Would be particularly keen to hear from those who applied in April/May - have you been contacted and C/O assigned yet?


Hi PandK213, I applied online in the US in June and have heard nothing yet, status still says 'application received'. Sounds like you're a little ahead of me, keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

pandk213 said:


> It seems to have gone pretty quiet from DC since a batch of visas were granted back at the beginning of July. It has been 3 months since we lodged PMV application and we havent heard anything yet. Is anyone having any progress? Would be particularly keen to hear from those who applied in April/May - have you been contacted and C/O assigned yet?


I applied June 2015 and have yet to hear anything. I sent police checks & Medicals with the original application. It says "application received" still, no changes.


----------



## Gemini64

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I applied June 2015 and have yet to hear anything. I sent police checks & Medicals with the original application. It says "application received" still, no changes.


 They seem to be moving slowly, maybe they're all out on summer vacation still. It's not unusual to wait several months before hearing anything. I dare say they have a massive volume of applications to sift through. But as you've front loaded, you may not be waiting too too long.


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I applied June 2015 and have yet to hear anything. I sent police checks & Medicals with the original application. It says "application received" still, no changes.


If you have uploaded all your supporting evidence, police and medical checks, I dare say you will not here from anyone until your application is approved.

It seems that the only time people hear from their CO is if the CO needs more evidence or is requesting the police and medical checks.

Hopefully you will hear something before the end of the year


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> They seem to be moving slowly, maybe they're all out on summer vacation still. It's not unusual to wait several months before hearing anything. I dare say they have a massive volume of applications to sift through. But as you've front loaded, you may not be waiting too too long.


Gemini, you had me all exciting thinking that you might have had your visa approved!!


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Gemini, you had me all exciting thinking that you might have had your visa approved!!


 still here, next Thursday is 11 months. Maybe in a week or so!!


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> still here, next Thursday is 11 months. Maybe in a week or so!!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## mshaz

Hi everyone!

This thread is feeling so silent. Anyone with any news???

We just got an email from IMMI requesting information regarding my fiance's Aus citizenship from "Irene" (assume CO?).

Just uploaded and it now says "Assessment in Progress". We applied in mid-june so hopefully start seeing more movement from Washington for everyone!


----------



## Gemini64

BIG EXHALE!!!! After 1 year of waiting I found out earlier today my husband's 309 has been approved. I'm relieved of course, but mildly irritated that immigration kept us on tender hooks so long. I think it might've been due to our sluggishness in uploading our documents. Now to move ahead as planned. I do hope others waiting on DC for visas don't have to wait a whole year. Thanks to those of you who encouraged me when I felt all was lost. 

And I wasn't expecting it today, and there it was. 

(Now for part two 2017).


----------



## Gemini64

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone! This thread is feeling so silent. Anyone with any news??? We just got an email from IMMI requesting information regarding my fiance's Aus citizenship from "Irene" (assume CO?). Just uploaded and it now says "Assessment in Progress". We applied in mid-june so hopefully start seeing more movement from Washington for everyone!


 Hi mshaz, DC seemed quiet for a while but we got the good news today, that our 309 is approved, mind you it did take a while. Best of luck for your visa!


----------



## mshaz

Gemini64 said:


> Hi mshaz, DC seemed quiet for a while but we got the good news today, that our 309 is approved, mind you it did take a while. Best of luck for your visa!


Congratulations!!! So glad you got it!

Yeah it seems some movement is happening in DC so hoping for the best!


----------



## Gemini64

mshaz said:


> Congratulations!!! So glad you got it! Yeah it seems some movement is happening in DC so hoping for the best!


 Thanks - your PMV hopefully won't take too long


----------



## Canegirl

Gemini64 said:


> BIG EXHALE!!!! After 1 year of waiting I found out earlier today my husband's 309 has been approved. I'm relieved of course, but mildly irritated that immigration kept us on tender hooks so long. I think it might've been due to our sluggishness in uploading our documents. Now to move ahead as planned. I do hope others waiting on DC for visas don't have to wait a whole year. Thanks to those of you who encouraged me when I felt all was lost. And I wasn't expecting it today, and there it was. (Now for part two 2017).


Yay!!!! So happy for you!!

Now what are your plans?


----------



## Gemini64

Canegirl said:


> Yay!!!! So happy for you!! Now what are your plans?


 Finally eh! and just about given up hope. I'm going over to the States in Dec and we come back to Sydney in February. Wow, still reeling from the news


----------



## Lorelei

mshaz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This thread is feeling so silent. Anyone with any news???
> 
> We just got an email from IMMI requesting information regarding my fiance's Aus citizenship from "Irene" (assume CO?).
> 
> Just uploaded and it now says "Assessment in Progress". We applied in mid-june so hopefully start seeing more movement from Washington for everyone!


Oh yay yay yay!

We applied on June 28 so I hope we hear something soon!!


----------



## Lorelei

Gemini64 said:


> BIG EXHALE!!!! After 1 year of waiting I found out earlier today my husband's 309 has been approved. I'm relieved of course, but mildly irritated that immigration kept us on tender hooks so long. I think it might've been due to our sluggishness in uploading our documents. Now to move ahead as planned. I do hope others waiting on DC for visas don't have to wait a whole year. Thanks to those of you who encouraged me when I felt all was lost.
> 
> And I wasn't expecting it today, and there it was.
> 
> (Now for part two 2017).


Congratulations to you both! In all honesty, I don't know how you did it! Hooray!


----------



## Gemini64

Lorelei said:


> Congratulations to you both! In all honesty, I don't know how you did it! Hooray!


 Yes it certainly does the old head in, all the waiting. Thanks for your well wishes and speedy visa to you!


----------



## syd

Gemini64 said:


> Finally eh! and just about given up hope. I'm going over to the States in Dec and we come back to Sydney in February. Wow, still reeling from the news


Time for celebration!! SO happy for you and your husband!


----------



## Gemini64

syd said:


> Time for celebration!! SO happy for you and your husband!


 Hi syd, will be going to Jamaica early 2016 for last goodbyes before coming down to OZ


----------



## syd

Gemini64 said:


> Hi syd, will be going to Jamaica early 2016 for last goodbyes before coming down to OZ


That's awesome! Enjoy some jerk chicken, ackee and codfish & steamed fish with bammy for me LOL. Can you tell that I miss the food?

I'm really happy that your wait is over . I'm just over 5 months into mine...but I'm just enjoying life with my hubby and trying not to let thoughts of the visa process consume me.


----------



## Gemini64

syd said:


> That's awesome! Enjoy some jerk chicken, ackee and codfish & steamed fish with bammy for me LOL. Can you tell that I miss the food? I'm really happy that your wait is over . I'm just over 5 months into mine...but I'm just enjoying life with my hubby and trying not to let thoughts of the visa process consume me.


 I'll be sure to do that. Cheers!


----------



## mshaz

Lorelei said:


> Oh yay yay yay!
> 
> We applied on June 28 so I hope we hear something soon!!


Exciting times!!! Just to hear something from them! Lol. I hope you hear something soon as well!  did you front load everything with your application or not?


----------



## pandk213

Gemini64 said:


> I'll be sure to do that. Cheers!


Congratulations Gemini thats fantastic news!


----------



## pandk213

mshaz said:


> Exciting times!!! Just to hear something from them! Lol. I hope you hear something soon as well!  did you front load everything with your application or not?


We applied PMV on 21 June and just got letter requesting more info and the medical examination on Friday.

Feels exciting that things are moving!


----------



## Gemini64

All the best to you all who are still waiting on visas! it's tough going, but your day will come! 
For me, the more convinced I was it was never going to arrive, the greater my surprise and joy when it finally did arrive.


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> All the best to you all who are still waiting on visas! it's tough going, but your day will come!
> For me, the more convinced I was it was never going to arrive, the greater my surprise and joy when it finally did arrive.


CONGRATULATIONS GEMINI! Wow...what a wait. I am so happy for you both! It's fantastic news!


----------



## MaineSkip

We have seen some things happen which is good news. We applied on May 9th. At the end of August they requested a few more documents and for my partner to get his medical. And that is now our hold up. When he went for the medical on Sept 21. The Doctor wanted some follow up tests. We got them done and all was clear....now we are waiting for the medical to be submitted. I was wondering how long it took others from getting the medical to seeing it updated on the Immi account?


----------



## manlag

MaineSkip said:


> We have seen some things happen which is good news. We applied on May 9th. At the end of August they requested a few more documents and for my partner to get his medical. And that is now our hold up. When he went for the medical on Sept 21. The Doctor wanted some follow up tests. We got them done and all was clear....now we are waiting for the medical to be submitted. I was wondering how long it took others from getting the medical to seeing it updated on the Immi account?


Got my medicals done July 30th and was sent by August 4th (according to the emedical site).


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Gemini64 said:


> All the best to you all who are still waiting on visas! it's tough going, but your day will come! For me, the more convinced I was it was never going to arrive, the greater my surprise and joy when it finally did arrive.


 congratulations!!


----------



## MaineSkip

manlag said:


> Got my medicals done July 30th and was sent by August 4th (according to the emedical site).


Thanks! Thursday to Tuesday...that's gives me hope! We got the last of the follow ups back to him on Thursday last week, but it seems like the office is a bit disorganized. We had to call twice because the Dr.s. office here had faxed the papers, as requested by the Immi doc, and they kept saying they hadn't got it, but it was apparently sitting on the fax machine all morning.
It is a agonizing wait right now because it's the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Canegirl

MaineSkip said:


> We have seen some things happen which is good news. We applied on May 9th. At the end of August they requested a few more documents and for my partner to get his medical. And that is now our hold up. When he went for the medical on Sept 21. The Doctor wanted some follow up tests. We got them done and all was clear....now we are waiting for the medical to be submitted. I was wondering how long it took others from getting the medical to seeing it updated on the Immi account?


I think ours took just under a week from memory with a weekend in between.


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> CONGRATULATIONS GEMINI! Wow...what a wait. I am so happy for you both! It's fantastic news!


 Thanks. I hope your visa comes along soon. All the very best!!


----------



## Lorelei

mshaz said:


> Exciting times!!! Just to hear something from them! Lol. I hope you hear something soon as well!  did you front load everything with your application or not?


Yes - we front loaded everythhing.

Our timeline has been -

Applicant - US Citizen husband
29th June 2015 - Application submitted online
9th July 2015 - FBI clearance received
24th July 2015 - New York State Police clearance received
24th July 2015 - Medical check completed
3rd August 2015 - Had a request for further medical information. This was expected and we provided it. Have heard nothing since.


----------



## delmlund

Good to see movement and people are there or getting closer. 

We are getting close to submitting, and have a couple questions(and sure more before month's end, be nice to me haha). 

1. It asks for I believe 4 passport size photos. Does this apply to the online submission as well? I went and got official passport photos taken at post office but they only printed two. Do I just scan it and have one? two? four? All diffrent pictures? Same? A little clarification on this part would be nice. 

2. Been trying to hunt down this allusive Single Status Certificate. Do you folks have a hint on where to look in USA to find this certificate? Tried the local clerk's office, they had no idea. They suggested the Court Office, but my local on closed at 2pm(yeah that early), and I work 5-6 days a week and want my time off to be used effectively. 

Thanks again folks. Exciting times ahead. Can't wait to submit and then watch this topic and help back when I know what to do haha.


----------



## Canegirl

delmlund said:


> Good to see movement and people are there or getting closer. We are getting close to submitting, and have a couple questions(and sure more before month's end, be nice to me haha). 1. It asks for I believe 4 passport size photos. Does this apply to the online submission as well? I went and got official passport photos taken at post office but they only printed two. Do I just scan it and have one? two? four? All diffrent pictures? Same? A little clarification on this part would be nice. 2. Been trying to hunt down this allusive Single Status Certificate. Do you folks have a hint on where to look in USA to find this certificate? Tried the local clerk's office, they had no idea. They suggested the Court Office, but my local on closed at 2pm(yeah that early), and I work 5-6 days a week and want my time off to be used effectively. Thanks again folks. Exciting times ahead. Can't wait to submit and then watch this topic and help back when I know what to do haha.


Hi!

1. We just included one new passport size photo with our online application.

2. I have no idea on the single status certificate, sorry!


----------



## Gemini64

Hi Delmund
I think for the single status thing you or your partner (the applicant) writes a short statement to the effect that you are free to marry, or were free to marry if you are already, and then get that notarized. If in the US it would be an affidavit. My husband had to do a similar thing. 
I'm guessing this is what is required, but hopefully you may get some more input. Let us know how you go with that. Best wishes.


----------



## Gemini64

Ps - sorry I misspelled your name


----------



## delmlund

Thanks. Yeah was thinking an affidavit was what I would need to do. Just wanted to make sure/get someone's experience.


----------



## MaineSkip

Canegirl said:


> I think ours took just under a week from memory with a weekend in between.


Fantastic! It's been a week today since we got there all clear. So hopefully it will be today or tomorrow.


----------



## MaineSkip

Lorelei said:


> Yes - we front loaded everythhing.
> 
> Our timeline has been -
> 
> Applicant - US Citizen husband
> 29th June 2015 - Application submitted online
> 9th July 2015 - FBI clearance received
> 24th July 2015 - New York State Police clearance received
> 24th July 2015 - Medical check completed
> 3rd August 2015 - Had a request for further medical information. This was expected and we provided it. Have heard nothing since.


That's pretty quick Lorelei! We applied May 9th and didn't get a request for the medical until Aug 30th. I was hoping we'll hear something right after that is finalized but it might be another "hurry up and wait"...


----------



## Lorelei

MaineSkip said:


> That's pretty quick Lorelei! We applied May 9th and didn't get a request for the medical until Aug 30th. I was hoping we'll hear something right after that is finalized but it might be another "hurry up and wait"...


We front loaded everything - didn't want to wait as we want to get out of here (NYC) as soon as possible. It is a risk to do but the cost of doing the medical again if it expired was minimal to being stuck here.


----------



## Lorelei

Just to let you know - we just got an email from Washington DC with two attachments. A letter and a checklist. 

We have provided everything already so we just need to ignore it, but it says that we will soon be allocated for assessment.

Here we go!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Lorelei said:


> Just to let you know - we just got an email from Washington DC with two attachments. A letter and a checklist. We have provided everything already so we just need to ignore it, but it says that we will soon be allocated for assessment. Here we go!


I just received that email this morning as well! So excited! I applied June 25, 2015. I wonder how long assessment will take now.


----------



## jphilsousa48

June 23rd application date. Agent told me last week that we had been assigned a CO so maybe they got the same email. Our application is now complete with all police and medical, so now I guess it's just wait. But for those of us with applications in late June, I'm guessing we're jumping the gun a little as we're only 3 1/2 months to 4 months into it.


----------



## GoingBackDownUnder

I know it may be a silly question but where do u find the list of approved Dr's foe the medical checks in the US? I live in Alabama but didn't see anyone on the list I found online that does it.


----------



## misspharmacist

United States of America - The List

Sorry, there isn't any in Alabama


----------



## GoingBackDownUnder

Thanks so much I just needed someone else to tell me there wasn't one in AL lol no problem Georgia isn't far from us do I just call and tell then I need medical check for aus visa?


----------



## pandk213

GoingBackDownUnder said:


> Thanks so much I just needed someone else to tell me there wasn't one in AL lol no problem Georgia isn't far from us do I just call and tell then I need medical check for aus visa?


You need to get your referal letter and HAP ID from the "Get Health Details" button in your immi account.

After you first press the button you are asked to fill in a health questionaire and once you complete that the HAP ID and referal letter are generated.

The medical centre then uses the HAP ID to communicate results directly back to the department ( provided they are set up with eMedical) and you will need this when you make your appointment.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

If anyone wants to follow on Facebook... I have a blog called Living Texstralian (I'm from Texas in the USA). I post about PMV, differences in countries, and travel. Just if anyone wants to stay in touch that way  www.livingtexstralian.com


----------



## jphilsousa48

I received my original state police and FBI reports back from the D.C. embassy today. I'm assuming that it's standard operating procedure to mail them back, but I was wondering if anyone knew if that signified anything as far as where the visa was in the process at this point.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I received an email from Irene - she requested a state police check I forgot to get! I just did the FBI check. Does this mean she is my case officer? She said she will be accessing my application and I have 28 days to reply.


----------



## Canegirl

jphilsousa48 said:


> I received my original state police and FBI reports back from the D.C. embassy today. I'm assuming that it's standard operating procedure to mail them back, but I was wondering if anyone knew if that signified anything as far as where the visa was in the process at this point.


I'm not sure with regards to paper applications but when we were approved the police and medical checks are all we had to provide for extra information and then our visa was approved. Although we did have to wait as this was in June, but we were approved at the beginning of July.

I would dare say you could be close to having your visa approved, how much longer is anyone's guess though. It could be a few weeks or it could be another month. When did you apply?


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I received an email from Irene - she requested a state police check I forgot to get! I just did the FBI check. Does this mean she is my case officer? She said she will be accessing my application and I have 28 days to reply.


Apparently there isn't a specific assigned CO, as they all can look at your application now, not just one CO.

Just make sure you reply straight away and say that you will apply for you state check and upload it to your application as soon as you receive it.


----------



## jphilsousa48

Canegirl said:


> I'm not sure with regards to paper applications but when we were approved the police and medical checks are all we had to provide for extra information and then our visa was approved. Although we did have to wait as this was in June, but we were approved at the beginning of July.
> 
> I would dare say you could be close to having your visa approved, how much longer is anyone's guess though. It could be a few weeks or it could be another month. When did you apply?


My application was entered online on June 23. But they requested the original police checks even though my agent emailed them the scanned copies that I had forwarded to them. I figured they probably just looked at the police checks, saw they were ok, and mailed them back.

Maybe it has something to do with the status of the application and maybe not. Was just wondering what others experience with this timing.


----------



## Canegirl

jphilsousa48 said:


> My application was entered online on June 23. But they requested the original police checks even though my agent emailed them the scanned copies that I had forwarded to them. I figured they probably just looked at the police checks, saw they were ok, and mailed them back. Maybe it has something to do with the status of the application and maybe not. Was just wondering what others experience with this timing.


Oh, that's a little odd that they asked for the originals to be sent to them when you applied online. Do you know if your agent has uploaded them to your applications?

Most grants I've seen are happening at about 6 months for the U.S. so I would say you would be very close.


----------



## jphilsousa48

Canegirl said:


> Oh, that's a little odd that they asked for the originals to be sent to them when you applied online. Do you know if your agent has uploaded them to your applications?
> 
> Most grants I've seen are happening at about 6 months for the U.S. so I would say you would be very close.


My agent told me that they wanted the originals so it was no big deal mailing them to D.C. I had already scanned them and forwarded them to the agent who in turn forwarded them to D.C.

Are you saying that usually they don't ask for the originals? The agent told me that the police checks were the only documents where they wanted to see the originals.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Canegirl said:


> Apparently there isn't a specific assigned CO, as they all can look at your application now, not just one CO. Just make sure you reply straight away and say that you will apply for you state check and upload it to your application as soon as you receive it.


 thanks! Is a police check just a background check? What is the quickest way to get it?


----------



## Canegirl

jphilsousa48 said:


> My agent told me that they wanted the originals so it was no big deal mailing them to D.C. I had already scanned them and forwarded them to the agent who in turn forwarded them to D.C. Are you saying that usually they don't ask for the originals? The agent told me that the police checks were the only documents where they wanted to see the originals.


We just uploaded my fiancé FBI check online, never had to send in the originals.


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> thanks! Is a police check just a background check? What is the quickest way to get it?


Yes, it's just a state background check. My fiancé just filed an application in online, paid and then he received his background check within two weeks. We just googled and found the application, sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## Lorelei

Okily dokes - update from us!

We just got an email from Irene to ask my husband for to do his medical check. As noted earlier, we risked it and did ours earlier, so we just wrote back to say we had already done it. Logged in and clicked on 'My Health Details' and it says - 

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have
been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional
health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed
or additional information is provided to the case officer."

So I guess we are in the home straight...?!?! Eeeekkk!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Canegirl said:


> Yes, it's just a state background check. My fiancé just filed an application in online, paid and then he received his background check within two weeks. We just googled and found the application, sorry I'm not much help!


Do you know what website? Looks like Texas makes it where you have to go into a location and get fingerprinted again for state check.


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> Do you know what website? Looks like Texas makes it where you have to go into a location and get fingerprinted again for state check.


I don't remember sorry and he lives in Florida.


----------



## jphilsousa48

This thread has been very quiet so I thought I would wake it up with a question.

Why does immigration require that the applicant leave the country so that a visa can be finalized? The only thing I could come up with is so that in case the visa application is not approved, they don't have to go hunt down that dejected applicant to boot them out. Is there a better explanation?


----------



## Midcitybaby

*We got approved!!*

Happy Melbourne Cup Day!!

Woke up to this lovely message from my husband this morning!:

_"You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to travel to and remain in Australia indefinitely."_ 

He almost called me at 3am when he got the notice, but after being married for 5 years, he knew the perils in that.

We applied April 30th, so just over 6 months to approval 

He got 2 emails, one saying the "partner provisional" visa has been granted, and then another saying "partner visa subclass 100" has been granted.

does this mean he doesn't have to wait for the 2 year decision? (sorry still half asleep here!)

Yay!


----------



## aussiesteve

jphilsousa48 said:


> This thread has been very quiet so I thought I would wake it up with a question.
> 
> Why does immigration require that the applicant leave the country so that a visa can be finalized? The only thing I could come up with is so that in case the visa application is not approved, they don't have to go hunt down that dejected applicant to boot them out. Is there a better explanation?


Its to do with the class of visa applied for,some class of visas are only available to applicants residing outside Australia. I presume the visa you are referring to is some sort of partner or PMV.


----------



## Gemini64

Midcitybaby said:


> Happy Melbourne Cup Day!! Woke up to this lovely message from my husband this morning!: "You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to travel to and remain in Australia indefinitely."
> Congrats on your visa and going straight to 100.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Congratulations! 6 months is great!


----------



## mshaz

Great morning everyone!

So.... we woke up this morning to an email reading... PMV VISA GRANTED!

So excited! Thank you everyone here for your help and for keeping us sane, hopeful and informed and I know for those who are waiting your time will come soon!

Movement from Washington is always a good thing so hopefully we start seeing some more grants!

YAY!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

mshaz said:


> Great morning everyone! So.... we woke up this morning to an email reading... PMV VISA GRANTED! So excited! Thank you everyone here for your help and for keeping us sane, hopeful and informed and I know for those who are waiting your time will come soon! Movement from Washington is always a good thing so hopefully we start seeing some more grants! YAY!


 congratulations! When did you apply?


----------



## mshaz

TexstraliaCouple said:


> congratulations! When did you apply?


Thank you!!  We applied 16th of June so it has only been 4 months and 18 days!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

mshaz said:


> Thank you!!  We applied 16th of June so it has only been 4 months and 18 days!


 how exciting! I applied June 25th and send in my last information this week (state background check). How long after they requested info did it take to get this? (If they requested info)


----------



## mshaz

TexstraliaCouple said:


> how exciting! I applied June 25th and send in my last information this week (state background check). How long after they requested info did it take to get this? (If they requested info)


My fiancé and I are still in a bit of shock! It's very exciting and at the same emotional!! They sent us an email on Oct 3rd for additional info and we sent them the same day so exactly a month after we sent all requested infos.


----------



## Canegirl

Midcitybaby said:


> Happy Melbourne Cup Day!! Woke up to this lovely message from my husband this morning!: "You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to travel to and remain in Australia indefinitely."  He almost called me at 3am when he got the notice, but after being married for 5 years, he knew the perils in that. We applied April 30th, so just over 6 months to approval  He got 2 emails, one saying the "partner provisional" visa has been granted, and then another saying "partner visa subclass 100" has been granted. does this mean he doesn't have to wait for the 2 year decision? (sorry still half asleep here!) Yay!


Congrats, great news to wake up to I bet!!


----------



## Canegirl

mshaz said:


> Great morning everyone! So.... we woke up this morning to an email reading... PMV VISA GRANTED! So excited! Thank you everyone here for your help and for keeping us sane, hopeful and informed and I know for those who are waiting your time will come soon!  Movement from Washington is always a good thing so hopefully we start seeing some more grants! YAY!


Awesome!! And a nice fast grant too!


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

Has anyone had two weddings? Im waiting for my PMV but our first wedding (for some Aussie family - not our big wedding) is in April 2016. Our second and formal/big wedding is October 2016. Once I apply for my bridging visa in April... would I be granted the visa that enables me to fly to the USA for my main wedding?


----------



## Mish

A friend of mine did but the second wedding but the second wasn't a wedding because they were already married. It was like a renewal of vows. It was for her family and friends since she got married overseas.

Just remember if your Australian one is official and the PMV is not approved you will need to change it to a 309 as soon as you are married.

If the PMV has been granted the PMV to 820 is very fast like weeks or days. The marriage certificate takes the longest.


----------



## GoingBackDownUnder

mshaz said:


> Thank you!!  We applied 16th of June so it has only been 4 months and 18 days!


That's awesome!!! I can only hope the process goes quickly for us! Am dying to get back for the birth of my sisters 1st baby but doubt will make it in time. Congrats to you!!


----------



## cookiem

Hi all, I've been lurking for a little bit and this seems like a really useful forum that I'd like to use and contribute to. However, seeing that, for now, I don't have enough info to be too helpful answering questions, I'll start off with my own question:

Me - Aussie (Living in Australia atm)
Husband - American (Living in the U.S. atm)
July 8th, 2015 - Married in the U.S. 
July 21st 2015 - Applied for 309 visa online from the U.S 
November 16th - Request for additional information (Police and medical checks) sent by Irene

So everything seems like it's going well, however we have a slightly unusual situation that I want to ask about:

So, because we were quoted 12-15 months for a visa to be completed, we have organised to go to Japan for a year in the mean time (husband's job can send him, I can teach on a dependent visa) as we can be together there, in the meantime. The idea being to head to Australia after his year commitment is up (Ideally, he wouldn't break that commitment). However, we were expecting to have gone to Japan in September, but it is taking longer that we thought to organise a work visa for him. Now, it's looking like Jan 2016, but even that is not guaranteed.

Now, things are happening with the Australian visa, and I'm worried that if he gets the police and medical checks now, they'll be expired by the time we want to move to Australia (sometime in 2017). There's a chance that we'd ditch the Japan idea if we thought that the Oz visa would come through in the next few months - but ugh, if it doesn't, we're apart for even longer.

So:
1) Does anyone know if you can redo the the checks if they're going to expire before you can enter Australia?
2) Could he do a short hop to Australia to "activate" (I don't know what the right word is for this) his visa then go back to Japan to finish his commitment there? Is there a minimum time he'd have to stay in Australia immediately after entering?
3) Does anyone have any other solutions I haven't thought of?

At the moment, the plan is to apply for the checks as close to before him leaving for Japan as possible, or even from Japan after we get there, but even that seems to be cutting the timeline a bit short, seeing he'll have to return to the U.S. after Japan to tie up loose ends.

He's going to email the embassy and ask them, but I thought that I'd see if anyone on here has any knowledge about this issue. I'm super excited that this is happening now, but various factors are making this more stressful than it should be!

Sorry for the long question and TIA for any answers


----------



## Canegirl

Hi Cookiem! 

Welcome! 

I can't really answer your questions, sorry! 

Although I did want to say that if your additional information was only the police checks and medicals then you are getting close to having your visa approved. Usually once you have submitted those the approval comes soon after. 

If I was you I would hold off on Japan if the reason you are doing that is to be together sooner than the visa approval and get the additional information requested in ASAP.


----------



## cookiem

Canegirl said:


> If I was you I would hold off on Japan if the reason you are doing that is to be together sooner than the visa approval and get the additional information requested in ASAP.


Thanks for your reply Canegirl. I've been mulling this all day and that's what I've been starting to think too.

If anyone else knows anything else, I'd still love to hear it


----------



## cookiem

Edited with updated information in case anyone else has similar questions:

We got a reply from the D.C. embassy and they confirmed that my husband can travel to Australia when his visa is granted to "activate" it, then return to Japan to complete his commitment there. There's no requirement to spend a certain amount of time in Australia after the visa is granted.


----------



## MaineSkip

Midcitybaby said:


> Happy Melbourne Cup Day!!
> 
> He got 2 emails, one saying the "partner provisional" visa has been granted, and then another saying "partner visa subclass 100" has


Congratulations! That's great news and super fast!


----------



## MaineSkip

mshaz said:


> Great morning everyone!
> 
> So.... we woke up this morning to an email reading... PMV VISA GRANTED
> 
> YAY!


That's great news! Congrats! Wow so fast too, good for you guys!


----------



## MaineSkip

I haven't been on the forum much lately but got on to see if anyone else has had news from Washington? I have been looking back on the posts and seem to notice the the visas are often granted in the first few days of the month, has anyone else noticed this trend? Or I am just wishful thinking being that we are on the 2nd of the month today. Next week it will be 7 months for us and we've been hoping for an early Christmas gift!


----------



## halyce

We got approved on the 1st of July, so there could possibly be some truth to that! Good luck, I hope you get a lovely present!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> I haven't been on the forum much lately but got on to see if anyone else has had news from Washington? I have been looking back on the posts and seem to notice the the visas are often granted in the first few days of the month, has anyone else noticed this trend? Or I am just wishful thinking being that we are on the 2nd of the month today. Next week it will be 7 months for us and we've been hoping for an early Christmas gift!


 hey MaineSkip we got ours on 2nd of the month. Here's hoping you hear soon. I'm flying to US on Tuesday and will return in February with my husband. The wait is finally over for us. Best wishes to you, and those still waiting.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I got an email saying my application is on track for finalization in January 2016. What exactly does this mean?

Thanks! 😀


----------



## MaineSkip

halyce said:


> We got approved on the 1st of July, so there could possibly be some truth to that! Good luck, I hope you get a lovely present!!!!!!!!!!


Oh that's great Halyce! It does look like the beginning of July had a lot of people celebrating! The lead up to that way pretty quiet in May and June. I am guessing we might be waiting until January for the next round of approvals.


----------



## MaineSkip

Gemini64 said:


> hey MaineSkip we got ours on 2nd of the month. Here's hoping you hear soon. I'm flying to US on Tuesday and will return in February with my husband. The wait is finally over for us. Best wishes to you, and those still waiting.


That's so exciting for you Gemini! Wow Tuesday, after such a long wait you much be beside yourself with Joy! It will be a very HAPPY Holidays for you two! Best wishes to you and your Hubby!
I think you had to wait for longer than anyone else I had seen on the forum applying for a partner visa through Washington. It much have been especially difficult being that you two were apart. It's very encouraging to see it was worth it!


----------



## MaineSkip

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I got an email saying my application is on track for finalization in January 2016. What exactly does this mean?
> 
> Thanks! &#128512;


Whoooohooooo TexstraliaCouple! That's great news! I noticed this happened to a few people in May and June then July 1st or 2nd they got their visas! Technically they don't have a "quota" system but they do have a "settlement plan" limiting the number of visas & type issued in a 6 month period. Looks like you guys are top of the list for 2016!
I have actually been hoping to see that kind of email in my inbox, but nothing yet. When did you apply? Had you send them an inquiry of some sort? Or was the email out of the blue?
I was thinking of popping them off an email next week if we hadn't heard anything.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

MaineSkip said:


> Whoooohooooo TexstraliaCouple! That's great news! I noticed this happened to a few people in May and June then July 1st or 2nd they got their visas! Technically they don't have a "quota" system but they do have a "settlement plan" limiting the number of visas & type issued in a 6 month period. Looks like you guys are top of the list for 2016! I have actually been hoping to see that kind of email in my inbox, but nothing yet. When did you apply? Had you send them an inquiry of some sort? Or was the email out of the blue? I was thinking of popping them off an email next week if we hadn't heard anything.


 I sent in my last piece of requested info the day before (my police check) and the morning after they sent me that email! We applied June 25th, 2015. &#128522;


----------



## MaineSkip

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I sent in my last piece of requested info the day before (my police check) and the morning after they sent me that email! We applied June 25th, 2015. &#128522;


That's fantastic!  Really fast. It's nice you have a time frame to work with. We were originally planning to be there for the holidays (even if he came over on a tourist visa) but now we have moved things back until around Australia Day. Hoping we see something by then.


----------



## Fjmaffia

Got my approval letter for my 309 visa this morning in my email! We front loaded everything, and didn't hear anything about it until the grant letter today! Super excited!!


----------



## Lorelei

We just got our grant letter a few minutes ago - we got two emails - one with the 309 and one with the PMV!

We front loaded everything and submitted online on the 29th of June. We had two emails from them because my husband had to submit a few more health details but other than that.. no worries and straight forward!

In anticipation, I had already booked our flights so we are out of here on May 8th! Hurry up time!!!!!!!

Thank you all for your advice and shared experiences. It really made this a smooth process and we could not have done it without you!


----------



## jphilsousa48

D.C. musta got their email machine fixed today and were extremely busy sending out those emails.

I got my PMV300 grant letter today through my agent in Oz. 5 months and 15 days. Not too shabby. Even though I went through an agent, when I look back at my earliest posts on this forum before I contacted an agent, I can see what a noob I was and how much I learned from the forum. I feel the agent put my mind at ease making sure I didn't make a colossal mistake, but I absorbed a lot through this forum and now think that I have a good feeling about doing it myself for the 820 to come.

Thanks to the agents and those other tireless, well informed posters that have helped me and so many others to understand the nuances of this immigration process. Now I have to start shifting my concentration from the offshore threads to the onshore ones!


----------



## MaineSkip

Congratulations Fjmaffia Lorelei and jphilsousa48!!! It must have been a busy day in Washington for sure!!!
I had finally sent them an email Monday night since we were closing in on the 7 month mark and I was feeling a bit discouraged. Then yesterday afternoon (right around the same time as Lorelei) we got an email with the 309 followed immediately by an email with the 100 grant! Whoooohooo!
A Happy Holidays to everyone and hoping the for a very Happy New Year for those still waiting!
Cheers!


----------



## Gemini64

MaineSkip said:


> Congratulations Fjmaffia Lorelei and jphilsousa48!!! It must have been a busy day in Washington for sure!!! I had finally sent them an email Monday night since we were closing in on the 7 month mark and I was feeling a bit discouraged. Then yesterday afternoon (right around the same time as Lorelei) we got an email with the 309 followed immediately by an email with the 100 grant! Whoooohooo! A Happy Holidays to everyone and hoping the for a very Happy New Year for those still waiting! Cheers!


 That's great news! good to see so many grants coming through. Happy holidays.


----------



## Nomorea

jphilsousa48 said:


> I got my PMV300 grant letter today through my agent in Oz. 5 months and 15 days.


I am new here and could not figure out how to send you a private message. 5 1/2 months is amazing! I would like to find an agent. Who did you use? Or how do I know that an agent I find will be good? Thank you.


----------



## jphilsousa48

Nomorea said:


> I am new here and could not figure out how to send you a private message. 5 1/2 months is amazing! I would like to find an agent. Who did you use? Or how do I know that an agent I find will be good? Thank you.


I used an agent in Adelaide and they were helpful but I'm sure there are others that are good as well. Several post here on this forum and the widely accepted rule is to make sure they are registered agents.


----------



## cookiem

Me - Aussie (Living in Australia atm)
Husband - American (Living in the U.S. atm)
July 8th, 2015 - Married in the U.S. 
July 21st 2015 - Applied for 309 visa online from the U.S 
**{heard nothing for nearly four months}**
November 16th - Request for additional information (Police and medical checks) sent by Irene
December 9th - All extra information submitted
December 10th - Visa granted!

To those wondering about movement at the DC embassy, we got a (wonderful) shock today (Thursday US time), when my husband got his grant notification. This was only *one day* after we submitted the balance of his medical and police checks!

So after being quoted 12-15 months originally, it was done in less than five! That included the three weeks that it took him to get his medical and police checks together because he'd been holding off until they asked for them.

I had already planned to see him Hawaii over Christmas/NY, so with a bit of luck, he'll be able to clear up his business Stateside and join me out here in late January or early Feb!

Good luck to everyone still waiting. I hope you all get such awesome early Christmas presents!


----------



## ozus309

Greetings 
Totally new to the forum yet gives me great hope as we prepare to submit our application - I'm Aussie, He's American and we'll most submit by end of January 2016 in the hope he'll be here by June 2016 - fingers crossed. Thanks for sharing your good news and tips etc - gives me hope in the process & system.


----------



## jphilsousa48

ozus309 said:


> Greetings
> Totally new to the forum yet gives me great hope as we prepare to submit our application - I'm Aussie, He's American and we'll most submit by end of January 2016 in the hope he'll be here by June 2016 - fingers crossed. Thanks for sharing your good news and tips etc - gives me hope in the process & system.


There's rumors that the fees for visa applications will increase again on January 1. If you can get the application in with at least the minimum requirements before then, you might save some money. I got mine in just before the July 1 increase and saved about $2300 AUD.


----------



## ozus309

*Eeek! Hope not.....*



jphilsousa48 said:


> There's rumors that the fees for visa applications will increase again on January 1. If you can get the application in with at least the minimum requirements before then, you might save some money. I got mine in just before the July 1 increase and saved about $2300 AUD.


Usually they don't raise fees here in oz until July 1 as per normal financial year increase. Thanks for the possible heads up though - guess it won't matter how much if we really want them here - it's currently $6865 up from the $4K price


----------



## linlanae

*Visa payment*

Hello all!
I'm applying for the PMV online in 2 days through Washington DC and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the payment will show up as in your account? I'v been trying to organize with my bank to be sure there are no problems. Anyone know what to expect? Thanks!


----------



## jphilsousa48

ozus309 said:


> Usually they don't raise fees here in oz until July 1 as per normal financial year increase. Thanks for the possible heads up though - guess it won't matter how much if we really want them here - it's currently $6865 up from the $4K price


I knew I saw it somewhere. This was on the Aussie U.S. Embassy website:

Changes to Visa Application Charges from 1 January 2016

Effective from 1 January 2016 a number of Visa Application Charges (VACs) will increase.


----------



## Alikiwi

Bugger, this was what I was afraid off, more fee increases grrrh...


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I applied before July 1, 2015 as well to save money. They keep raising it like 50% of the current amounts. Pretty ridiculous... I'm glad I applied before it got any higher.


----------



## ozus309

*Don't Panic...*



jphilsousa48 said:


> I knew I saw it somewhere. This was on the Aussie U.S. Embassy website:
> 
> Changes to Visa Application Charges from 1 January 2016
> 
> Effective from 1 January 2016 a number of Visa Application Charges (VACs) will increase.


The increase is referring to Citizenship Fees & VISA 457 - Partner visas are not affected - see Australia Parliament House website and immigration site regarding joint review of fees - no more panic phew


----------



## jphilsousa48

*shipping*

Anybody here have experience with shipping from U.S.? I got quoted $3050 for a 54"x54"x 56" container from Michigan to S.A. This included them packing it (said I couldn't do it cuz they had to make sure of contents), door to door delivery, and all customs paperwork.

I wasn't planning on nearly this much and if this is the case, am rethinking taking as much stuff. It's $200/ea for additional items on the plane up to 50#, so it seems like that might be a better route.

Who has already done this and can maybe shed some light on their experiences?

(if there's a better place to post this, I'm all ears)


----------



## bigapplekanga

jphilsousa48 said:


> Anybody here have experience with shipping from U.S.? I got quoted $3050 for a 54"x54"x 56" container from Michigan to S.A. This included them packing it (said I couldn't do it cuz they had to make sure of contents), door to door delivery, and all customs paperwork. I wasn't planning on nearly this much and if this is the case, am rethinking taking as much stuff. It's $200/ea for additional items on the plane up to 50#, so it seems like that might be a better route. Who has already done this and can maybe shed some light on their experiences? (if there's a better place to post this, I'm all ears)


We moved from NY to Adelaide. Instead of the container route, we downsized, and arranged with a shipping company (International Shipping USA) to send a pallet of boxes (18 large ones). It was only around $800. We had to pack and manifest everything according to Aus customs requirements, deliver to the port, arrange for pick up in Adelaide and customs clearance. It was a lot more work on our end but we saved a lot. Shipping company was very easy to deal with as was customs in Adelaide. Customs requirements are quite strict so read them carefully. The other thing to do is check airline luggage requirements. We are Qantas Club members so we were able to bring extra baggage through free of charge, and we pre-purchased extra luggage prior to flight on the Qantas website and it was cheaper. I think we paid $700 in extra baggage. So for $1500 we got a lot of our things here with us, just a bit more manual labor on our part. Now that we have been here a while we realised we still brought many items we could do without or haven't used, so downsizing and valuing what you really need is important. We didn't bring any furniture and we also did not have children to move.


----------



## jphilsousa48

bigapplekanga said:


> We moved from NY to Adelaide. Instead of the container route, we downsized, and arranged with a shipping company (International Shipping USA) to send a pallet of boxes (18 large ones). It was only around $800. We had to pack and manifest everything according to Aus customs requirements, deliver to the port, arrange for pick up in Adelaide and customs clearance. It was a lot more work on our end but we saved a lot. Shipping company was very easy to deal with as was customs in Adelaide. Customs requirements are quite strict so read them carefully. The other thing to do is check airline luggage requirements. We are Qantas Club members so we were able to bring extra baggage through free of charge, and we pre-purchased extra luggage prior to flight on the Qantas website and it was cheaper. I think we paid $700 in extra baggage. So for $1500 we got a lot of our things here with us, just a bit more manual labor on our part. Now that we have been here a while we realised we still brought many items we could do without or haven't used, so downsizing and valuing what you really need is important. We didn't bring any furniture and we also did not have children to move.


Thanks for the info. I will check out International Shipping USA. I'm just now leaning toward packing a few extra boxes and take them with me on the plane.


----------



## TexstraliaCouple

I was just granted my PMV on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day (in australia)! What a nice Christmas gift!! One day short of 6 months


----------



## Canegirl

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I was just granted my PMV on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day (in australia)! What a nice Christmas gift!! One day short of 6 months


Congratulations!! What a great Christmas present!


----------



## linlanae

Hello everyone!

My fiance and I have just applied for our PMV on 15 Dec, 2015 (finally!), and we are now discussing the possibility of me coming to Aus in a couple months to stay with him until the visa is granted. We're hoping to have me there by the end of Feb. or the beginning of March which would be about 2.5 months since applying.

Before we get too far into plans for this I'm hoping some of you may have some experience and/or advise for us. I have a few questions that I'll list but we're just this past week researching this possibility so if I've left anything out please let me know!

1. Is it better to travel on an ETA and make a short trip to NZ around the 90 day mark? Or should I apply for a 6 month tourist visa? 

2. I've also read it's possible to travel to AUS on an ETA and then apply for the tourist visa onshore? I'd like to avoid causing any issues with Customs by continually resetting the ETA but I'm not sure it matters?

3. Can we just buy a one way ticket for me or would I need to prove further travel plans?

I know it sounds silly to most everyone that we can't stand to wait the several months for our visa to be approved, but we've been waiting over 3 years already and we're so tired of Skype! lol  I figured if anyone would understand it would be you guys.

Thanks for all your help already!


----------



## chickensgirl76

jphilsousa48 said:


> Anybody here have experience with shipping from U.S.? I got quoted $3050 for a 54"x54"x 56" container from Michigan to S.A. This included them packing it (said I couldn't do it cuz they had to make sure of contents), door to door delivery, and all customs paperwork.
> 
> I wasn't planning on nearly this much and if this is the case, am rethinking taking as much stuff. It's $200/ea for additional items on the plane up to 50#, so it seems like that might be a better route.
> 
> Who has already done this and can maybe shed some light on their experiences?
> 
> (if there's a better place to post this, I'm all ears)


So I am qurious to find out who you went with for your shipping? I too am trying to work out the best way to send stuff.


----------



## chickensgirl76

Canegirl said:


> Congratulations!! What a great Christmas present!


Canegirl I see you are Australian/US citizen.. Did you get your USA citizenship and have you had an issues coming back to Australia with dual citizenship??? I am in the mids of getting my USA citizenship too


----------



## jphilsousa48

chickensgirl76 said:


> So I am qurious to find out who you went with for your shipping? I too am trying to work out the best way to send stuff.


I haven't made the move yet. I have, however, gone to the website that bigapplekanga recommended above. It certainly is much less expensive. I did talk to the local freight depot where I have to drop off my stuff and they cleared up a couple of things about how to pack things. I'll post back in a few weeks when the move is complete and give my assessment of how it went.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

jphilsousa48 said:


> Anybody here have experience with shipping from U.S.? I got quoted $3050 for a 54"x54"x 56" container from Michigan to S.A. This included them packing it (said I couldn't do it cuz they had to make sure of contents), door to door delivery, and all customs paperwork.
> 
> I wasn't planning on nearly this much and if this is the case, am rethinking taking as much stuff. It's $200/ea for additional items on the plane up to 50#, so it seems like that might be a better route.
> 
> Who has already done this and can maybe shed some light on their experiences?
> 
> (if there's a better place to post this, I'm all ears)


I'm in the U.S., my fiancé in Australia. With all we're spending on the application, plane tickets to visit each other (about every 3 months), and importing the dog, I basically decided I didn't want to spend another several grand on shipping my stuff. I'm in the process of downsizing... I'm selling almost all of it bits at a time online in my area, so I'm making money and saving money at the same time. My fiancé is flying back with us (my son and I), so we're going to take whatever we can take on the plane with us and be done with it. My fiancé has a lot of the same items in Australia, so it doesn't bother me to leave most of mine behind.

It would probably be cheaper to repurchase some items new in Oz rather than ship them!


----------



## Blissian

After about 7.5 months my fiance (AUS) and I (US) have just gotten the notice that our PMV visa has been granted! Woot! It hasn't completely sunk in yet I don't think lol. I had gotten to the point where it seemed like it would never be granted xD Big thanks to everyone here on the forums that has cheered us on and helped us out! We couldn't have done it without you guys!

Blissian


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Blissian said:


> After about 7.5 months my fiance (AUS) and I (US) have just gotten the notice that our PMV visa has been granted! Woot! It hasn't completely sunk in yet I don't think lol. I had gotten to the point where it seemed like it would never be granted xD Big thanks to everyone here on the forums that has cheered us on and helped us out! We couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> Blissian


That's awesome! Congratulations! Did you submit a complete application when you applied with the exception of the medical?


----------



## Blissian

Skybluebrewer said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations! Did you submit a complete application when you applied with the exception of the medical?


Thank you so much! Yes, we submitted online and waited for the medical. We made a couple mistakes with the medical (misread and used the My Health Declarations HAP ID instead of the correct one the online application indicated) so it took a little longer to get the visa granted, but it wasn't _too_ much longer thankfully. If we could do it over I would have done the medical 2-3 months after we applied instead of waiting to be asked for it, also.

Blissian


----------



## linlanae

Hello all!

First of all, Conrats Blissian! What a great Valentine's gift! 

Second, I'm just looking for a bit of advise. My fiance and I applied for our PMV on 15 Dec. 2015. I (from USA) applied for and was granted a 12 month Visitor Visa (subclass 600) in January. I've booked travel to AUS for 2 March 2016 and am planning to stay until the PMV grant. I uploaded a statement to our online PMV application regarding my plans to travel to AUS as well as our plans while I'm there. I also requested very politely  , to be notified of when our visa is to be granted so that I may leave the country in order to activate it. My question is...Is all of this sufficient? I haven't been contacted by a CO to notify them directly and assume from what i've seen here that I may not be. Should I be sending an email, making a phone call, etc. to anyone or will the inclusion of this info with our application be ok? I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row before I take off. Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

linlanae said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First of all, Conrats Blissian! What a great Valentine's gift!
> 
> Second, I'm just looking for a bit of advise. My fiance and I applied for our PMV on 15 Dec. 2015. I (from USA) applied for and was granted a 12 month Visitor Visa (subclass 600) in January. I've booked travel to AUS for 2 March 2016 and am planning to stay until the PMV grant. I uploaded a statement to our online PMV application regarding my plans to travel to AUS as well as our plans while I'm there. I also requested very politely  , to be notified of when our visa is to be granted so that I may leave the country in order to activate it. My question is...Is all of this sufficient? I haven't been contacted by a CO to notify them directly and assume from what i've seen here that I may not be. Should I be sending an email, making a phone call, etc. to anyone or will the inclusion of this info with our application be ok? I'm just trying to get all my ducks in a row before I take off. Thanks!


Yes, that's fine. If/when you hear from your CO, you can also mention to them that you're in Australia visiting your fiance until your PMV is granted. They know it can't be granted while you're in Australia, so they'll notify you to leave for a few days so they can grant it.


----------



## misspharmacist

Dave and I have received notice that our PMV 300 has been granted!
109 days from application on the 4th November 2015.


----------



## Blissian

misspharmacist said:


> Dave and I have received notice that our PMV 300 has been granted!
> 109 days from application on the 4th November 2015.


Big congrats!


----------



## GoingBackDownUnder

Our was just approved too got notice on March 1st That out 100 was approved!!! Applied 22nd of Oct 2015


----------



## Indy

Hi! Hoping someone can give me an idea how long after you have turned in all requested information from case officer does it take to get an answer? Applied for Pmv visa, I'm in US and fiancé is in AUS. We just turned in all of our info and I don't want to be too anxious but I'm ready to be there!!


----------



## Blissian

Indy said:


> Hi! Hoping someone can give me an idea how long after you have turned in all requested information from case officer does it take to get an answer? Applied for Pmv visa, I'm in US and fiancé is in AUS. We just turned in all of our info and I don't want to be too anxious but I'm ready to be there!!


Hey Indy! It was about 5 weeks after I turned in my medical check (requested by CO) before we got the grant notification, but I don't know if that's typical or not. While I was waiting I tried to find the same info as you and didn't have much luck.

You could choose to head down there to wait with your fiance as long as you notify the department so they can let you know when to leave the country again to get your grant notification. Money was real tight for us so we didn't choose this option so I don't know the ins and outs of it personally.

Hope that helps  Best of luck to you and your fiance!

Bliss


----------



## misspharmacist

Indy said:


> Hi! Hoping someone can give me an idea how long after you have turned in all requested information from case officer does it take to get an answer? Applied for Pmv visa, I'm in US and fiancé is in AUS. We just turned in all of our info and I don't want to be too anxious but I'm ready to be there!!


It took them 3 days to grant Dave's visa after we submitted his FBI and Police checks. They seem to be very fast at the moment!


----------



## linlanae

Congrats to all who received your visas! It's great to see that things are moving along in DC! I'm crossing my fingers that my fiance and I aren't far behind since we applied December 15.


----------



## Indy

linlanae said:


> Congrats to all who received your visas! It's great to see that things are moving along in DC! I'm crossing my fingers that my fiance and I aren't far behind since we applied December 15.


Wishing you the best of luck. I applied in mid October. Heard from case manager in February. Turned in last of documents needed on March 10. System shows medicals have been approved and visa is in assessment process. I am now anxiously checking my email daily hoping for an answer. After looking back through this thread, it looks like a lot of the Visa are approved around the 1st of the month. So I am guessing I may have another 11 days or so to wait.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Indy said:


> Wishing you the best of luck. I applied in mid October. Heard from case manager in February. Turned in last of documents needed on March 10. System shows medicals have been approved and visa is in assessment process. I am now anxiously checking my email daily hoping for an answer. After looking back through this thread, it looks like a lot of the Visa are approved around the 1st of the month. So I am guessing I may have another 11 days or so to wait.


How do you know medical has been approved? What does it say? I submitted medical after applying but haven't heard anything from a case officer yet, and it just says "no further action required" when I look at the medical submission. Not sure if that means it was received or if I passed!

And best of luck! Hope you hear back soon with great news!


----------



## Australia2USA

Do any of you know if medicals can be put in with the initial application? I've asked my fiancè to call Washington to find out, but if anyone knows, maybe that might save him some time.

Thanksssss


----------



## Blissian

Australia2USA said:


> Do any of you know if medicals can be put in with the initial application? I've asked my fiancè to call Washington to find out, but if anyone knows, maybe that might save him some time.
> 
> Thanksssss


They definitely can and it can make the process go faster I believe.

Blissian


----------



## Australia2USA

Blissian said:


> They definitely can and it can make the process go faster I believe.
> 
> Blissian


Thank you.

Any idea where I can find the info on what exams need to be undertaken and where he can get it done? I went to the aussie embassy Washington DC website and clicked on the medical requirements but it took me back to the Australian immigration website which then gave me nothing at all other than the medical requirements changed from November 2015... ? Or maybe I can't view what exams and where theyre to be taken because I'm not in America? (Idk)

Also, I'm sorry if I'm annoying but I've been looking around this forum and have noticed a form 80 being mentioned, is it needed to be filled out because it isn't in the checklist? Anyone know anything? Thank you..


----------



## chickensgirl76

Hey Austraia2USA, are you coming to the USA, or going to Australia???


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Australia2USA said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Any idea where I can find the info on what exams need to be undertaken and where he can get it done? I went to the aussie embassy Washington DC website and clicked on the medical requirements but it took me back to the Australian immigration website which then gave me nothing at all other than the medical requirements changed from November 2015... ? Or maybe I can't view what exams and where theyre to be taken because I'm not in America? (Idk)
> 
> Also, I'm sorry if I'm annoying but I've been looking around this forum and have noticed a form 80 being mentioned, is it needed to be filled out because it isn't in the checklist? Anyone know anything? Thank you..


I got this info from immi after applying. On the online app, it asked me to do a health questionnaire, and after that it generated a form with my HAP ID that I take to the doc. On there it shows what exams I needed for the visa. There was a link to approved doctors to use and I made my appointment.

What visa are you applying? It should tell you under the visa requirements on the DIBP website.


----------



## Australia2USA

chickensgirl76 said:


> Hey Austraia2USA, are you coming to the USA, or going to Australia???


I'm from Australia (Mel) my fiancè (Chris) is coming from the states


----------



## Australia2USA

Skybluebrewer said:


> I got this info from immi after applying. On the online app, it asked me to do a health questionnaire, and after that it generated a form with my HAP ID that I take to the doc. On there it shows what exams I needed for the visa. There was a link to approved doctors to use and I made my appointment.
> 
> What visa are you applying? It should tell you under the visa requirements on the DIBP website.


Okay, thank you that is very helpful, we are still saving but will be applying for the PMV. Is it too personal of me to ask around how much the medicals cost? Just ignore if it is.

-Mel


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Australia2USA said:


> Okay, thank you that is very helpful, we are still saving but will be applying for the PMV. Is it too personal of me to ask around how much the medicals cost? Just ignore if it is.
> 
> -Mel


In Florida, it cost me $350 for the immigration exam, bloodwork, and urinalysis, plus another $70 for the chest x-ray. There was a $50 deposit just for the appointment but they took it off the total price.


----------



## linlanae

Hi all! I'm so excited to say we got our PMV letter today after only 3 months and 3 weeks! However, I'm hoping you guys may be able to help me out with something I believe may be a typo but I'm not sure since I've not been in this situation before. I'm currently in Australia on a visitor visa and will need to leave the country, which we were aware of, but the email I received this morning from Irene said this...

"As we have received all the required documents, your application is now
ready to be finalised. Our movement records indicate that you are currently in Australia. Since you lodged outside Australia, you need to be outside Australia for the grant of the visa. Please make arrangements to depart Australia in December. You need to remain outside Australia for at least 3 full business days , however I strongly recommend 5 full business days.
Please note that we are closed feom December 25 to December 29. This is to allow for any operational delays such as embassy closures due to weather conditions, systems upgrades etc. You are able to travel to any country closer to Australia if you wish. Please ensure that your travel is by plane and not by cruise ships."

The confusing part for me is that it says to leave Australia IN December. I believe it is meant to say BY December? Should I wait until Monday to phone them and ask? I'm dying to go ahead and book my travel and get this wait over with lol. I'm wondering what you guys think? 

Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Wow, that was fast!! Congratulations! I hope as we applied two days after you that we will receive some good news as well soon. As for your question, I have no idea, lol. I'd definitely check that.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, double check with your CO. My guess is she actually meant they want you to leave this month. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't give you 8 months to get your visa at this point.


----------



## linlanae

Hello there!
I just wanted to say CollegeGirl was right of course. They meant for me to leave this month and so I'll be doing the Auckland Shuffle at the beginning of next week. I'm so excited to have this part come to an end but now to finalize a wedding and then on to the 820...lol this process seems to last forever! 

I thought I would post a section of the email I got for those wanting to put the wait into prospective. 

"Thank you for your e-mail. Apologies for my previous e-mail I actually
meant that you should depart Australia in April. If you think it is too
soon to make arrangements, maybe plan departing within the next month. I
just want to make sure we can grant your visa ASAP as the visas that are
not granted by the end of May might need to be granted in the next
financial year which would significantly delay the process."

Anyway, hopefully that is good news for some still waiting! Good luck to all!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

linlanae said:


> "I
> just want to make sure we can grant your visa ASAP as the visas that are
> not granted by the end of May might need to be granted in the next
> financial year which would significantly delay the process."


Thanks for sharing that info. If it means what I think it means, then I hope they look at our app before May!


----------



## jphilsousa48

Back in the beginning of this year when I was planning my move to Oz, I asked for comments on shipping personal effects. I had gotten a quote of $3200 from a local shipping company in MIchigan for door to door service for about 500 lb of tools and clothes etc. No furniture. I was given the advice on this forum of trying U.S. International Shipping Company. I just wanted to pass on my experience for those planning the move from the U.S.

I booked through that service. I took my stuff to a local warehouse on February 22 with an ETA of 37 days. It took about 70 days instead. The shipment went from Michigan>Long Beach, CA>Hong Kong>Singapore>Brisbane>Sydney>Melbourne>Adelaide.

That's the only negative I have to say about using this service. They were very responsive to emails and with a little work on my part, easy to track the shipment. I picked up the shipment in Port Adelaide this week. Total cost? $801USD. Aussie Dept of Agriculture hit me for another $130AUD for an inspection but I assume that would have been added to the other mover as well.

I'm sure the other way would have been easier but packing the stuff myself and picking it up was no big deal. I can't recommend this service enough as the savings were substantial. Their website has a plethora of information about the steps to take for successful shipping and it does require some time to read and heed all of their instructions. But I'll hang on to the money if I ever have to do it again.


----------



## ozus309

Australia2USA said:


> Okay, thank you that is very helpful, we are still saving but will be applying for the PMV. Is it too personal of me to ask around how much the medicals cost? Just ignore if it is.
> 
> -Mel


If applying in US - the cost at the moment is $485US and they make you pay a deposit yet be sure to go to the recommended doctor from the immigration site too. My fiance has his medical booked for 2 June 2016 so hopefully after that we get a response fingers crossed


----------



## ozus309

*And the wait begins...*


So we finally uploaded all our relevant docs etc having made application online offshore a month ago - all police checks etc were submitted at the same time. My fiance has to complete a medical which is booked in for June 2 and then fingers crossed we get a response to our visa. The waiting is killing me yet we remain positive - all the blessings to everyone else waiting and applying - stay positive & be thorough!


----------



## ozus309

Medical done - now more waiting - fingers crossed this is toward the end yay


----------



## mliw90

Anyone know current estimated wait times for the US? I was hearing from other places it was taking 9-12 months frequently now but have seen some people who seem to still be getting granted in 5-6.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

mliw90 said:


> Anyone know current estimated wait times for the US? I was hearing from other places it was taking 9-12 months frequently now but have seen some people who seem to still be getting granted in 5-6.


Not exactly current, but applied for my 300 mid Dec 2015 and actually was approved in 3 1/2 months and granted when we left the country in May this year. CO did mention at the time if we didn't leave by May for activation that it would have to wait until July, so there may have been a couple months of delay during June/July. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## mliw90

Skybluebrewer said:


> Not exactly current, but applied for my 300 mid Dec 2015 and actually was approved in 3 1/2 months and granted when we left the country in May this year. CO did mention at the time if we didn't leave by May for activation that it would have to wait until July, so there may have been a couple months of delay during June/July. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


That's good to hear. I hope I have as good of luck as you haha. Did you submit online? I'm wondering if online applications are processed any faster. I suppose it probably is impossible to say. Either way that's what I'll be doing. Going to get my police checks and the NOIM + all other important documents ready to go and submitted right away. Then I will get medicals done after submission I think (this is what you're supposed to do correct cause I believe you need a HAP ID or something?) and also my fiancee's divorce certificate once that arrives (we are gonna submit the day her divorce should be officiated in Oct).


----------



## cutex

Skybluebrewer said:


> Not exactly current, but applied for my 300 mid Dec 2015 and actually was approved in 3 1/2 months and granted when we left the country in May this year. CO did mention at the time if we didn't leave by May for activation that it would have to wait until July, so there may have been a couple months of delay during June/July. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


Can you explain/elaborate on having to leave by a certain date?

I just submitted my application a couple weeks ago and was under the impression that you could leave anytime within the 9 month window after the visa was approved.

In my situation, I have a lease for my apartment that doesn't end until June 1st 2017 - so I can't exactly pick up and leave early


----------



## Skybluebrewer

mliw90 said:


> That's good to hear. I hope I have as good of luck as you haha. Did you submit online? I'm wondering if online applications are processed any faster. I suppose it probably is impossible to say. Either way that's what I'll be doing. Going to get my police checks and the NOIM + all other important documents ready to go and submitted right away. Then I will get medicals done after submission I think (this is what you're supposed to do correct cause I believe you need a HAP ID or something?) and also my fiancee's divorce certificate once that arrives (we are gonna submit the day her divorce should be officiated in Oct).


Yes we submitted online but I don't know if that way is any faster than paper applications, but it was certainly easier as we could continue to upload docs right away and not worry about things getting lost in the mail or having to get certified copies of docs (color scans don't need to be certified).

And I did medicals after submission. Once submitted, there was a link for a medical questionnaire in my immi account. After completing that, I was given a HAP ID and the form needed for the medical plus instructions on booking an approved doc.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cutex said:


> Can you explain/elaborate on having to leave by a certain date?
> 
> I just submitted my application a couple weeks ago and was under the impression that you could leave anytime within the 9 month window after the visa was approved.
> 
> In my situation, I have a lease for my apartment that doesn't end until June 1st 2017 - so I can't exactly pick up and leave early


Are you currently outside of Australia? I applied from the US but went to Australia on an ETA in Feb and so I had to go offshore from Oz for the 300 to be granted... hence why I was asked to leave. If you're already offshore, you'll get the visa grant notification when it's granted and must enter Oz before the 9 months are up. I wouldn't wait until the last minute though as you also have to apply for the next stage (820/801) after you marry and before your 300 expires if you're onshore or you'll technically overstay when the 300 expires, I think.


----------



## cutex

Skybluebrewer said:


> Are you currently outside of Australia? I applied from the US but went to Australia on an ETA in Feb and so I had to go offshore from Oz for the 300 to be granted... hence why I was asked to leave. If you're already offshore, you'll get the visa grant notification when it's granted and must enter Oz before the 9 months are up. I wouldn't wait until the last minute though as you also have to apply for the next stage (820/801) after you marry and before your 300 expires if you're onshore or you'll technically overstay when the 300 expires, I think.


Ah, got it. Yes I'm currently outside of Australia (California).

We're planning for me to move at the end of May 2017 and have a tentative wedding date in September 2017 - so I'm vacillating between stressing that our visa won't be granted in time vs. it'll be granted too early


----------



## Skybluebrewer

cutex said:


> Ah, got it. Yes I'm currently outside of Australia (California).
> 
> We're planning for me to move at the end of May 2017 and have a tentative wedding date in September 2017 - so I'm vacillating between stressing that our visa won't be granted in time vs. it'll be granted too early


We got around that by setting a reasonable date in the NOIM (which is changeable at the registry office anyway). We're getting married at the registry office in a few days but the big wedding isn't until March so plenty of time to plan and for overseas friends to make preparations.


----------



## Australia2USA

Has anyone's fiancè's state police check not came back clean and they have still been approved? He's had DUI, driving unlicensed, speeding, drugs and weapon charges :/


----------



## hisbooboo

Was wondering if anyone knows the current wait time and if giving a date of marriage of being a year away is sufficient enough time frame?
Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer

hisbooboo said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows the current wait time and if giving a date of marriage of being a year away is sufficient enough time frame?
> Thanks


I applied PMV in Dec 2015 and was granted in May 2016 (though notified of approval in April). Haven't heard much on more recent wait times.

One year ahead is fine. You can always change the date of your NOIM.


----------



## hisbooboo

Thank you for replying, also with the police checks, did you just scan the documents or physically send them?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

hisbooboo said:


> Thank you for replying, also with the police checks, did you just scan the documents or physically send them?


I applied online so I color scanned the police checks and uploaded as a pdf.


----------



## Carlito86

*Current Visa Processing times*

Hi all
I have read most replies on this thread and are of great help. 
A quick question however.
My wife and I lodged her partner visa on the 26th of August 2016
I am her sponsor Aussie Citizen
She lives in New Orleans but has a El Salvadorean passport is a temp resident in the US.
I am wondering will the visa go to the Washington DC embassy or the High commission in Ottawa? 
Also am if anyone has any recent experience dealing with the DC office?
How long is the current processing times?
We have completed the medical in November and also FBI check was recieved in November we are just waiting on her State Background check which I hope won't take much longer has been 4 weeks already.


----------



## hisbooboo

Carlito86 said:


> Hi all
> I have read most replies on this thread and are of great help.
> A quick question however.
> My wife and I lodged her partner visa on the 26th of August 2016
> I am her sponsor Aussie Citizen
> She lives in New Orleans but has a El Salvadorean passport is a temp resident in the US.
> I am wondering will the visa go to the Washington DC embassy or the High commission in Ottawa?
> Also am if anyone has any recent experience dealing with the DC office?
> How long is the current processing times?
> We have completed the medical in November and also FBI check was recieved in November we are just waiting on her State Background check which I hope won't take much longer has been 4 weeks already.


Have you received a CO yet?


----------



## Carlito86

hisbooboo said:


> Have you received a CO yet?


Hi no have not received any communication from them at all.. 
I knew it would take a while but have been seeing some people get communication quickly. But yeah 4 months now haven't heard anything.


----------



## hisbooboo

Carlito86 said:


> Hi no have not received any communication from them at all..
> I knew it would take a while but have been seeing some people get communication quickly. But yeah 4 months now haven't heard anything.


Thanks for the reply. Could you let me know when you hear anything? We applied on the 11th of December. So assuming we won't here anything until the new year.


----------



## Carlito86

hisbooboo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Could you let me know when you hear anything? We applied on the 11th of December. So assuming we won't here anything until the new year.


Hey not a problem. I've read of some people getting the visa approved really quick in some of these forums one was 2.5 months from the HC in Ottawa.. they applied 1 month after us, that's why I'm getting anxious that we haven't heard anything. But yeah I'll post back when I hear something, also you too if you hear something in the meantime let me know.


----------



## Snowball

Our application received in Washington nov 21st, have not heard anything. Credit card not charged either.


----------



## hisbooboo

Snowball said:


> Our application received in Washington nov 21st, have not heard anything. Credit card not charged either.


Thanks for your update.. seems like we all might be in for a long wait. Hopefully they might pull their fingers out in the new year...


----------



## Snowball

hisbooboo said:


> Thanks for your update.. seems like we all might be in for a long wait. Hopefully they might pull their fingers out in the new year...


I called the americas service center today just to make sure that my application had arrived. I kept imagining it fell out of a box, UPS was wrong, or it fell behind a desk somewhere. I was relieved they were able to confirm that they had it and did say they had quite a few applications right now and that was why fee processing was taking longer. They have all been really kind and thorough at answering questions. I imagine that they are swamped with visitor visas this time of year and also processing student visas for those students starting in January. My stress level was greatly alleviated and was well worth the wait on the phone. Even though I loved seeing the paper application altogether there have been quite a few times these past few weeks I wish I had done it electronically for the peace of mind. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Carlito86

Snowball said:


> I called the americas service center today just to make sure that my application had arrived. I kept imagining it fell out of a box, UPS was wrong, or it fell behind a desk somewhere. I was relieved they were able to confirm that they had it and did say they had quite a few applications right now and that was why fee processing was taking longer. They have all been really kind and thorough at answering questions. I imagine that they are swamped with visitor visas this time of year and also processing student visas for those students starting in January. My stress level was greatly alleviated and was well worth the wait on the phone. Even though I loved seeing the paper application altogether there have been quite a few times these past few weeks I wish I had done it electronically for the peace of mind. Best of luck to you!


Hi I was wondering do you have the contact number to the processing centre? I might give them a call..
I am right to say they do all the visa processing for north, central and South America??


----------



## Snowball

Carlito86 said:


> Hi I was wondering do you have the contact number to the processing centre? I might give them a call..
> I am right to say they do all the visa processing for north, central and South America??


I think that is correct, but not sure, I don't want to give you wrong information. The number is on the USA Australian embassy website on the contact us page a little ways down the page. The number is Canadian, our phone bill was much higher last month from us calling to ask questions about how to fill out a few questions on the application we couldn't find an answer to anywhere else. If you are calling about processing times they can only state I think what it says online. It can be a long Que, so I have only called if I couldnt find out information anywhere else. Everyone I have talked to has been very professional and knowledgeable there. Good luck!


----------



## cutex

Has anyone else that applied in 2016 had any communication?

We applied end of July 2016 and haven't heard anything


----------



## Cris

cutex said:


> Has anyone else that applied in 2016 had any communication?
> 
> We applied end of July 2016 and haven't heard anything


We applied 8th of April 2016 and haven't heard a thing.


----------



## hisbooboo

Cris said:


> We applied 8th of April 2016 and haven't heard a thing.


That's disheartening


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hi, I'm applied end of Nov 2016 for a partner visa (309) from the US. I'm a Swedish national. I think the Department of Immigration has updated the standard processing times for the 309 - end of last year it said 5 months for low-risk countries on their website. For the 309 they seem to have bumped it up to 9 months (low risk countries) and 12 months (high-risk countries). 
Haven't received any communication yet aside form the case being "received". Submitted medical and police check with my application so now I'm crossing my fingers the application goes by processing time set by the Department of Immigration rather than the one set by Washington (12-15 months! Yikes!). 
Will be interesting to read about the current timelines for cases that are being processed in Washington DC.


----------



## Yongjian

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hi, I'm applied end of Nov 2016 for a partner visa (309) from the US. I'm a Swedish national. I think the Department of Immigration has updated the standard processing times for the 309 - end of last year it said 5 months for low-risk countries on their website. For the 309 they seem to have bumped it up to 9 months (low risk countries) and 12 months (high-risk countries).
> Haven't received any communication yet aside form the case being "received". Submitted medical and police check with my application so now I'm crossing my fingers the application goes by processing time set by the Department of Immigration rather than the one set by Washington (12-15 months! Yikes!).
> Will be interesting to read about the current timelines for cases that are being processed in Washington DC.


We submitted the application on 13 September 2016, and submitted everything we have including medical and police check. But we do not receive anything except an acknowledgement email. Such a long wait. Sigh.


----------



## Mangocrush

Hi Everyone,

Sorry in advance if my questions have already been answered elsewhere.

When applying offshore in the U.S., does Washington deal with all visa applications? Is it based on where you reside in the U.S. as to where you are processed?

Also, does there seem to be a difference between the wait on a 300 compared to a 309? Not sure if I have my visa categories correct, but basically if you are defacto compared to married, does it take longer for approval?

I gather from the posts above the wait time is around 9-12 months?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nervous Sausage

Mangocrush said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry in advance if my questions have already been answered elsewhere.
> 
> When applying offshore in the U.S., does Washington deal with all visa applications? Is it based on where you reside in the U.S. as to where you are processed?
> 
> Also, does there seem to be a difference between the wait on a 300 compared to a 309? Not sure if I have my visa categories correct, but basically if you are defacto compared to married, does it take longer for approval?
> 
> I gather from the posts above the wait time is around 9-12 months?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I'm not entirely sure if it's the same for everyone but my partner applied for PMV 300 from New Jersey on August 1st and we haven't heard anything yet since then. I called the Ottawa American Service Centre who I was told deal with our application and they told me it's likely being processed in Washington and will take an astounding 12-15 months which shocked me as i believed it'd be around 6 months. I don't know what to believe anymore but it's definitely not looking like the visa's going to be finalized any time soon. It seems to me like anyone who applied in 2016 has had little to no luck so far.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Fingers crossed for all of us. I basically submitted by medical and police check along with uploading the application documents, which was maybe 2 weeks after submission. Thought it would be beneficial to have everything done, but of course that only helps if the application is being processed in time and within 12 months :/ Will keep you posted if I hear anything.


----------



## Mangocrush

Nervous Sausage said:


> I'm not entirely sure if it's the same for everyone but my partner applied for PMV 300 from New Jersey on August 1st and we haven't heard anything yet since then. I called the Ottawa American Service Centre who I was told deal with our application and they told me it's likely being processed in Washington and will take an astounding 12-15 months which shocked me as i believed it'd be around 6 months. I don't know what to believe anymore but it's definitely not looking like the visa's going to be finalized any time soon. It seems to me like anyone who applied in 2016 has had little to no luck so far.


Hi Nervous Sausage,

Thank you for your reply. Sorry to hear that you, along with others are having quite a long wait and without contact at all. I really hope things do get moving. I look forward to reading some positive posts on here in the future with good news! Hang in there!


----------



## venugopal4466

*Pls advise*



Lorelei said:


> Okily dokes - update from us!
> 
> We just got an email from Irene to ask my husband for to do his medical check. As noted earlier, we risked it and did ours earlier, so we just wrote back to say we had already done it. Logged in and clicked on 'My Health Details' and it says -
> 
> "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have
> been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional
> health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed
> or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> So I guess we are in the home straight...?!?! Eeeekkk!


I got similar health declaration. What exactly you were asked to do,after application got lodged with them?


----------



## Jace

I have been reading another forum out of curiosity. Apparently it is sitting around the 12 month mark  Hopefully, it will eventually change back down to the 5-7mth mark. But at the moment, it is taking a while to process these visas


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Any updates on people waiting on their 300? If you haven't had a recent grant, how long have you been waiting now?


----------



## Nervous Sausage

Nope, nothing yet. Been waiting since 1st of August 2016. Will keep you posted though.


----------



## cutex

We got our grant a couple days ago! 

In total it was a 8.5 month wait.

I thought our case was extremely simple and straight-forward (no kids, no previous marriages, perfect health, no police records, lots of evidence, etc.) and everything was front-loaded.


----------



## hisbooboo

cutex said:


> We got our grant a couple days ago!
> 
> In total it was a 8.5 month wait.
> 
> I thought our case was extremely simple and straight-forward (no kids, no previous marriages, perfect health, no police records, lots of evidence, etc.) and everything was front-loaded.


Congratulations!  PMV or 309?


----------



## Jace

Congratulations!!! 
How long have u guys known each other? How many times had u met?


----------



## SwedeInNYC

cutex said:


> We got our grant a couple days ago!
> 
> In total it was a 8.5 month wait.
> 
> I thought our case was extremely simple and straight-forward (no kids, no previous marriages, perfect health, no police records, lots of evidence, etc.) and everything was front-loaded.


Congrats!  That's very hopeful news. Maybe this means that the Washington embassy is slowly working off the pile... 
Were you assigned a case officer at any point or did you just get the grant email without previous contact?

I haven't heard anything yet (applied 30 Nov 2016), but will share updates when I get any.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Does anyone have any updates?
None from me unfortunately ...


----------



## Nervous Sausage

Yes I actually have a slight update. A case officer finally got in contact with us a couple days ago after we first applied back in August 1st 2016. They asked for one more piece of evidence - the local state police check which we somehow didn't know about having to get. At least this tells us the ball is slowly moving now, even if it's stalled for a few weeks while we work on getting the out of state fingerprints package delivered to us.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Nervous Sausage said:


> Yes I actually have a slight update. A case officer finally got in contact with us a couple days ago after we first applied back in August 1st 2016. They asked for one more piece of evidence - the local state police check which we somehow didn't know about having to get. At least this tells us the ball is slowly moving now, even if it's stalled for a few weeks while we work on getting the out of state fingerprints package delivered to us.


I guess any communication is a sign that they are assessing the case, even if it means submitting more evidence. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Res12345

Nervous Sausage said:


> Yes I actually have a slight update. A case officer finally got in contact with us a couple days ago after we first applied back in August 1st 2016. They asked for one more piece of evidence - the local state police check which we somehow didn't know about having to get. At least this tells us the ball is slowly moving now, even if it's stalled for a few weeks while we work on getting the out of state fingerprints package delivered to us.


Hi Nervous Sausage,

I also applied mid August, 2016 and just heard from my CO who requested similar background information as yours did. This happened mid May. It looks like we are right on track. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Res12345 said:


> Hi Nervous Sausage,
> 
> I also applied mid August, 2016 and just heard from my CO who requested similar background information as yours did. This happened mid May. It looks like we are right on track. Hopefully not too much longer.


Applied for what? 300 or 309?


----------



## Res12345

I believe I applied for the offshore partner visa (309/100). My sponsor (wife) and I have been married 5+ years therefore I qualify for permanent residency (100). 

The new database lumps 300, 309/100, 820/801 together--according to my ImmiAccount. I didn't necessarily have to apply for one or the other. They figure it out--I think.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Res12345 said:


> I believe I applied for the offshore partner visa (309/100). My sponsor (wife) and I have been married 5+ years therefore I qualify for permanent residency (100).
> 
> The new database lumps 300, 309/100, 820/801 together--according to my ImmiAccount. I didn't necessarily have to apply for one or the other. They figure it out--I think.


Ummm... you SHOULD know what you applied for. And no, they won't figure it out for you... If I remember correctly, one of the first questions in the application asks which visa you are applying for.

DIBP is unforgiving. If you submitted the wrong app, you're out that application fee. If you accidentally selected 300 instead of 309 and you're married already, you've just wasted a bunch of money. No refunds given.

I suggest you get on to immi, review your application, and make sure you applied for the correct visa.


----------



## Carlito86

Hi all

Just thought I'd share my update on my application. We applied late August 2016... 
Medicals and FBI check both mid November 2016 and State Police check (Louisiana) late Jan 2017 after waiting nearly 3 months for it!! 
We have been together 3 years and have a son. Applied for 309. Had some complex circumstances. Didn't hear from CO until we got issued grant. 
Would like to thank everyone on here for advice over last year and embassy in Washington and CO
Got grant 28th March 2017.

My wife arrived in Australia 1st of April. Finally all together.


----------



## Yongjian

Thanks for the update. Good to know they are moving. My partner is living in the US. We applied for 309 on 13 Sep 2016, had the health assessment in Oct, and submitted FBI and state police check in early Dec. But we do not hear anything yet.


----------



## Res12345

Skybluebrewer said:


> Ummm... you SHOULD know what you applied for. And no, they won't figure it out for you... If I remember correctly, one of the first questions in the application asks which visa you are applying for.
> 
> DIBP is unforgiving. If you submitted the wrong app, you're out that application fee. If you accidentally selected 300 instead of 309 and you're married already, you've just wasted a bunch of money. No refunds given.
> 
> I suggest you get on to immi, review your application, and make sure you applied for the correct visa.


The online program starts with a number of automated questions, then based on your inputs, it assigns you to a particular category. For example 1) are you already married to your sponsor? 2) How long have you been married to your sponsor? 3) Are you applying for this application outside of Australia?.. It is fool proof, and there was no way possible to apply to the wrong visa--one of my initial worries.

So to answer your question, I applied for the 309/100. Per my recent reply and my ImmiAccount listed category, I applied for the 300, 309/100, 820, 801.

I got my wife her US green card 8 years ago... It is not as bad and as cold hearted as you are making it out to seem. The immigration office denies potentially dangerous people and/or couples who aren't in a committed relationship. They're not looking to screw people over for honest mistakes or negligence. If they need more information and/or corrections to your application, they request it. If you can't provide what they're looking for, then they reject you.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Res12345 said:


> The online program starts with a number of automated questions, then based on your inputs, it assigns you to a particular category. For example 1) are you already married to your sponsor? 2) How long have you been married to your sponsor? 3) Are you applying for this application outside of Australia?.. It is fool proof, and there was no way possible to apply to the wrong visa--one of my initial worries.
> 
> So to answer your question, I applied for the 309/100. Per my recent reply and my ImmiAccount listed category, I applied for the 300, 309/100, 820, 801.
> 
> I got my wife her US green card 8 years ago... It is not as bad and as cold hearted as you are making it out to seem. The immigration office denies potentially dangerous people and/or couples who aren't in a committed relationship. They're not looking to screw people over for honest mistakes or negligence. If they need more information and/or corrections to your application, they request it. If you can't provide what they're looking for, then they reject you.


If you have a decent read through this forum, you'd see just how hard Australian immigration can be. People have had visitor visas denied unless they left a kid behind in their home country, they've been banned for accidentally overstaying (even seen a story about a stolen paasport on the way to the airport to leave), and visa application wasted because they applied for the wrong visa. Oh, and they deny PLENTY of couples in committed relationships, often because those couples made mistakes on their applications. DIBP can make a decision at any time on someone's application, and one would be lucky if a CO gave them a chance to fix a major mistake, especially considering how backed up the pipeline is on partner visas and the pressure to reduce wait times.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Res12345 said:


> The online program starts with a number of automated questions, then based on your inputs, it assigns you to a particular category. For example 1) are you already married to your sponsor? 2) How long have you been married to your sponsor? 3) Are you applying for this application outside of Australia?.. It is fool proof, and there was no way possible to apply to the wrong visa--one of my initial worries.
> 
> So to answer your question, I applied for the 309/100. Per my recent reply and my ImmiAccount listed category, I applied for the 300, 309/100, 820, 801.
> 
> I got my wife her US green card 8 years ago... It is not as bad and as cold hearted as you are making it out to seem. The immigration office denies potentially dangerous people and/or couples who aren't in a committed relationship. They're not looking to screw people over for honest mistakes or negligence. If they need more information and/or corrections to your application, they request it. If you can't provide what they're looking for, then they reject you.


I wish it worked as easily and nicely as you think it does.  I genuinely do. I've been on this forum for several years now, and here are just a few of the reasons I've seen people with rejected partner visas:

1) Back when you could apply in person, an applicant took all her evidence to a DIBP office. They took her application forms, and she tried to give them her evidence - but the woman at the window told her they didn't want her evidence yet, and they'd contact her when they were ready for it. A short period of time later (less than a month), *without ever contacting her,* they refused her application because she didn't provide enough evidence. She was out the application fee, no refund, no recourse, and had to apply all over again, this time with a visa refusal on her record.

2) There was very recently someone on this forum who applied on paper and had their partner visa application refused because they were already married and ticked the PMV box. They were married, so weren't eligible for the PMV - too bad, so sad. Nothing they could do.

3) There was one couple who applied for a de facto visa exactly one day short of meeting the one-year relationship requirement. Their visa was refused.

There's a reason we're so cautious on this forum. It's because we've seen examples like this over time. Are they few and far between? Sure. But they happen, and they can be truly disastrous for people when they do. There have been so many applicants here given wrong advice by DIBP who end up in bad situations or with visa refusals as a result. If something goes wrong, they have no recourse, and DIBP is not held accountable. There's a reason only MARA-registered agents are permitted in Australia to give official migration advice and DIBP officers are not. It's really sad.


----------



## Res12345

Thanks for clearing that up college girl. All those stories are very unfortunate . I do think the automated system was designed so those types of problems or refusals don't happen. We will see I guess. 

The timing is very important. My wife and I had to get married at least 30 days after her arrival, because in the US she did not come on the prospective marriage visa. If we had gotten married any earlier, she would have been denied the US partner visa. 

As for the 309/100, does anyone know how that works? I have been married 8 years now, which qualifies me right away for the 100. Could this make approval of my 309/100 take longer? I have seen that processing times for the 100 are generally longer, which is why I ask.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You wait the normal wait times for the 309, then ideally the 100 is granted simultaneously. This also doesn't always happen even when people meet the requirement, which then becomes a battle. Welcome to Australian immigration.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Carlito86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just thought I'd share my update on my application. We applied late August 2016...
> Medicals and FBI check both mid November 2016 and State Police check (Louisiana) late Jan 2017 after waiting nearly 3 months for it!!
> We have been together 3 years and have a son. Applied for 309. Had some complex circumstances. Didn't hear from CO until we got issued grant.
> Would like to thank everyone on here for advice over last year and embassy in Washington and CO
> Got grant 28th March 2017.
> 
> My wife arrived in Australia 1st of April. Finally all together.


Great to hear some hopeful news regarding the processing in Washington DC and big congrats on the grant! August to March sounds like it took about 7 months? Fingers crossed that that is a indication things are moving forward with the 2016 applications . 
All the best for your life together in Australia.


----------



## Yongjian

Yongjian said:


> Thanks for the update. Good to know they are moving. My partner is living in the US. We applied for 309 on 13 Sep 2016, had the health assessment in Oct, and submitted FBI and state police check in early Dec. But we do not hear anything yet.


Finally, we received an email from a CO saying that "I am currently assessing your Partner Visa Application. I am pleased to advise, pending final checks the application will be finalised in the new financial year (July 2017). Please do not make any travel plans to Australia. If you should travel to Australia, please advise so." It is not a grant notice but does cheer us up so much.


----------



## 292905

uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Yongjian

TGNY said:


> I'm unclear how or why a visa subclass 100 is sometimes granted simultaneously with the 309. I thought one had to wait two years before the 100 is granted.


After you applied for 309/100, they may directly grant you a 100 visa.


----------



## 292905

yyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Yongjian

TGNY said:


> On what basis do they decide to do this?


Who knows. But in the two cases I knew of obtaining a 100 visa directly, they are married for several years and have children.


----------



## 292905

uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Skybluebrewer

TGNY said:


> On what basis do they decide to do this?


You must *at time of application* for a partner visa be in a de facto and/or married relationship for three or more years, or at least two years if there is a child of the relationship. This means you may qualify to go straight to PR, but only if the CO decides your relationship qualifies, and you still have to wait the normal wait time for the first stage.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

From the DIBP website:

"We consider you have been in a long term relationship, at the time you lodged your application, if you had been with your partner for either:

-three years or more
-two years or more and you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship.

You will need to provide documents that show you have been in your relationship for this length of time and if applicable, that you have a dependent child."

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)


----------



## 292905

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Yongjian said:


> Finally, we received an email from a CO saying that "I am currently assessing your Partner Visa Application. I am pleased to advise, pending final checks the application will be finalised in the new financial year (July 2017). Please do not make any travel plans to Australia. If you should travel to Australia, please advise so." It is not a grant notice but does cheer us up so much.


It's nice of them to provide an update like that, never read of that before in this forum. Good to see that things are moving along. You've been waiting for about 9 months now right? Let us know if your hear any update.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hi everyone, quick question for those of you who submitted a FBI background check and state police check. Did you get these notarized or certified in any form before uploading it to the application?
Thanks!


----------



## Res12345

I did not. I don't think any documents need to be notarized for online submissions.

Just make sure you follow their directions and use one of the department-approved FBI channelers:

National Background Check, Inc.
National Credit Reporting
Telos Identity Management Solutions, LLC
Accurate Biometrics

State Police checks are fairly straightforward. FBI background checks can be obtained immediately. It took about two weeks for my State Police report.


----------



## Res12345

After nine years marriage and living in the States, my wife (sponsor) just moved back to Australia yesterday. We intended to wait until my visa was granted before either of us moved to Oz, but after 6 months of unemployment and no (US) job offers, my wife applies to one job in Australia and gets a 6 figure salary and asked to start in two weeks lol. It has been quite a whirlwind since. I hope I have the same luck as her when I start looking for work in Oz.

I just hit the 10 month wait mark. I sure hope I get the visa soon


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Res12345 said:


> I did not. I don't think any documents need to be notarized for online submissions.
> 
> Just make sure you follow their directions and use one of the department-approved FBI channelers:
> 
> National Background Check, Inc.
> National Credit Reporting
> Telos Identity Management Solutions, LLC
> Accurate Biometrics
> 
> State Police checks are fairly straightforward. FBI background checks can be obtained immediately. It took about two weeks for my State Police report.


Thanks for your reply. I applied for both of them just in case. Picking up my NY police check on Friday, so that was quick compared to the FBI one which will take another 8-10 weeks according to current estimates. At the time of application, back on Nov 2016, I had only been living in the US for 5 months. By now it's been a little over a year and I just want to be prepared in case they ask for it.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Res12345 said:


> After nine years marriage and living in the States, my wife (sponsor) just moved back to Australia yesterday. We intended to wait until my visa was granted before either of us moved to Oz, but after 6 months of unemployment and no (US) job offers, my wife applies to one job in Australia and gets a 6 figure salary and asked to start in two weeks lol. It has been quite a whirlwind since. I hope I have the same luck as her when I start looking for work in Oz.
> 
> I just hit the 10 month wait mark. I sure hope I get the visa soon


Hope you hear something soon. Do you have US nationality?


----------



## Res12345

SwedeInNYC,

Yes, I am American. I think that is why I could get the fast turnover of FBI finger prints. 

They will require a local/state police background check as well. It is good you're getting that done early.


----------



## 292905

Res12345 said:


> I did not. I don't think any documents need to be notarized for online submissions.
> 
> Just make sure you follow their directions and use one of the department-approved FBI channelers:
> 
> National Background Check, Inc.
> National Credit Reporting
> Telos Identity Management Solutions, LLC
> Accurate Biometrics
> 
> State Police checks are fairly straightforward. FBI background checks can be obtained immediately. It took about two weeks for my State Police report.


Where does one find State Police records. I searched for NY state and it seemed that the form was for specific incidents as opposed to a general overview.


----------



## Res12345

TGNY,

Pennsylvania is pretty straight forward. I got my police background check directly from their website. It appears NY isn't as easy. Check to see if there are any department approved FBI channelers close to you. They can probably run the state police check as well--they can in PA, not sure about NY.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

TGNY said:


> Where does one find State Police records. I searched for NY state and it seemed that the form was for specific incidents as opposed to a general overview.


Each state is different. In Florida I just needed to print the application and send it in with a check. No fingerprints needed.

Here's what I found for you in NY: Criminal History Records, Background Checks - NY DCJS


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hi everyone, quick question for those of you who submitted a FBI background check and state police check. Did you get these notarized or certified in any form before uploading it to the application?
> Thanks!


Nope. If you're applying online, original colour scans are acceptable without certification. If applying via post, original police checks need to be sent so still no certification needed.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks for your replies Skyblewbrewer and Res12345 - it's helpful to know how others have done it. I'm picking up my Certificate of (Good) Conduct from the NYPD office tomorrow. 
Thanks for the link, to be on the safe side I will look into what's required for the criminal history record check for the NY state.
(Additional note: Was actually able to order a criminal records check online from the New York State Office Court of Administration, it cost 65 $ and they send the report electronically right away - so that was easy and quick in case anyone else is looking into that living in NY)

The FBI check will take another 8-10 weeks.

No CO has requested this information yet I just want to be prepared in case they do.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Res12345 said:


> TGNY,
> 
> Pennsylvania is pretty straight forward. I got my police background check directly from their website. It appears NY isn't as easy. Check to see if there are any department approved FBI channelers close to you. They can probably run the state police check as well--they can in PA, not sure about NY.


I got mine via this page via direct access ( first paragraph under "Procedures"). You create an account and pay 65 $ for a criminal record search. I received an email right away that they had completed the search, so it was very quick.
Hoping it was the right kind of check...I'm getting used to things taking several weeks and months to get, so when something is quick and easy I always get suspicious, haha.


----------



## panda2017

Res12345,
We applied the day before you for a partner visa for my husband, on August 8, 2016. Married 21 years. We received an additional information request on May 20 for a copy of my drivers license, and now the sponsor part of our application shows as approved. No word since. We submitted everything upfront including medical and police clearance. No caseworker has been assigned. Fingers crossed we hear something soon.


----------



## Res12345

Panda,

My wife and I have been married for 9 years. We should both be on the 100 fast track visa. 

They asked that I provide my sponsor's birth certificate and proof of US residency. This was weird because I am positive I uploaded her birth certificate, passport, AU drivers license etc... Anyhow, where does it show your sponsor was approved? Is this on your ImmiAccount?

I wish they would get their butts in gear. My wife/sponsor just moved to Sydney and starts her new job today.


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> Panda,
> 
> My wife and I have been married for 9 years. We should both be on the 100 fast track visa.
> 
> They asked that I provide my sponsor's birth certificate and proof of US residency. This was weird because I am positive I uploaded her birth certificate, passport, AU drivers license etc... Anyhow, where does it show your sponsor was approved? Is this on your ImmiAccount?
> 
> I wish they would get their butts in gear. My wife/sponsor just moved to Sydney and starts her new job today.


That was exactly our reaction. They asked for proof of my US naturalization. I'm certain I uploaded my US passport too but we quickly loaded the naturalization certificate the same day, on May 20 and haven't heard anything since. Yep, the sponsor approval shows on the immi account.


----------



## panda2017

We are planning to apply for a tourist visa for my husband so we can travel to Australia at end of July even if his partner visa hasn't come through. Are there any complicating factors to doing that? We know he can't work and will have to leave Australia and return again to activate the partner visa when it comes through, but want to be sure it doesn't switch him to an onshore visa track or anything odd like that. When I spoke to the Service Center, they said there were no issues with him being there on a tourist visa for a few months.

Res12345 - the sponsor approval shows on the immi account when you log in as the sponsor, not as the applicant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

panda2017 said:


> We are planning to apply for a tourist visa for my husband so we can travel to Australia at end of July even if his partner visa hasn't come through. Are there any complicating factors to doing that? We know he can't work and will have to leave Australia and return again to activate the partner visa when it comes through, but want to be sure it doesn't switch him to an onshore visa track or anything odd like that. When I spoke to the Service Center, they said there were no issues with him being there on a tourist visa for a few months.


No, it doesn't change anything about your visa application. Just give them a heads up about your plans. It's very common to visit while waiting for an offshore partner visa.



> Res12345 - the sponsor approval shows on the immi account when you log in as the sponsor, not as the applicant.


Not everyone has separate logins. My husband and I used the same login/account and just filled out both the sponsor and the applicant applications. 

Res - When you login to ImmiAccount, you'll see "List of Applications" - next to the "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)" (presuming that you completed it and you're on the same account where you completed it) you'll see "Status" and that will say approved, finalised, etc.


----------



## Res12345

CollegeGirl said:


> Res - When you login to ImmiAccount, you'll see "List of Applications" - next to the "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)" (presuming that you completed it and you're on the same account where you completed it) you'll see "Status" and that will say approved, finalised, etc.


That would explain it. No we did not fill out an online application as you describe. I wasn't aware that this existed. However, it is just the Form 40SP.

I was recently contacted by my CO and they requested the Form 40SP. So my wife filled this form out and we uploaded a scanned and signed copy to my application where my wife/sponsor has an option to upload documents.

I think this is ok. Any thoughts?


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> We are planning to apply for a tourist visa for my husband so we can travel to Australia at end of July even if his partner visa hasn't come through. Are there any complicating factors to doing that?


I plan to do the same thing, because my wife/sponsor just moved to Sydney. I was going to contact the office by e-mail in a week or two... I think you do need to inform them about your travel plans during assessment. Please let me know what you find out and I will do the same.


----------



## panda2017

Thanks everyone. I'll give the nice ladies in Ottawa a call tomorrow and check how we go about letting them know. We don't have an email address to write back to (the one email we received was "no-reply"). The status update buttons on the online portal make it sound like the world is ending no matter which one you click. 

Res12345 we submitted our 40SP form at the same time as our original application last year. Trying to give them every reason to process us quickly, but doesn't seem to have made a difference.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Res12345 said:


> That would explain it. No we did not fill out an online application as you describe. I wasn't aware that this existed. However, it is just the Form 40SP.
> 
> I was recently contacted by my CO and they requested the Form 40SP. So my wife filled this form out and we uploaded a scanned and signed copy to my application where my wife/sponsor has an option to upload documents.
> 
> I think this is ok. Any thoughts?


Yep, it's just the online version of the 40SP. It does have its advantages - gives you more evidence upload slots if you need them, etc. - but they do usually just send you the 40SP if you don't find and fill out that separate sponsor application on your own. It's fine. Still more or less the same info.


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll give the nice ladies in Ottawa a call tomorrow and check how we go about letting them know. We don't have an email address to write back to (the one email we received was "no-reply").


Panda,

I wrote my CO about traveling to Australia on a visitor visa while a decision is being made. I received an automated e-mail about how the office doesn't accept e-mail communication... The original e-mail clearly states that the office "prefers all correspondence be by e-mail" lol.

I then called the Ottawa office and they said that I can apply for the visitor visa and should just update my immi account with a form 1022. I then received another automated e-mail from immigration saying that my previous e-mail will be forwarded to my CO. Talk about a lack of clarity!

How about you? Any luck on your end? I am hoping this "new financial year" hype works out in our favor and we receive our visas beginning of July.

It's pretty frustrating to look at our straightforward cases and well established marriages but are being processed in 75%+ times, smh.


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> Panda,
> 
> I wrote my CO about traveling to Australia on a visitor visa while a decision is being made. I received an automated e-mail about how the office doesn't accept e-mail communication... The original e-mail clearly states that the office "prefers all correspondence be by e-mail" lol.
> 
> I then called the Ottawa office and they said that I can apply for the visitor visa and should just update my immi account with a form 1022. I then received another automated e-mail from immigration saying that my previous e-mail will be forwarded to my CO. Talk about a lack of clarity!
> 
> How about you? Any luck on your end? I am hoping this "new financial year" hype works out in our favor and we receive our visas beginning of July.
> 
> It's pretty frustrating to look at our straightforward cases and well established marriages but are being processed in 75%+ times, smh.


Res12345 - I could almost cut and paste your description as the sequence of events we went through in the last week! The only addition I have is that we also applied for the ETA (Electronic Travel Authority) for my husband last Sunday. We received an email on Monday that it was "not granted". We called Ottawa to see if they had any ideas and they were so sweet and helpful, but they were really surprised and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't have been granted. They were extremely reassuring and said to go ahead with the e600 visa application asap if my husband wanted to travel to Australia before the 309/100 is granted. It takes 20-36 days to process an e600. They said the ETA is not in anyway connected to the 309 application and it is extremely common for people to travel as tourists to Australia while their 309/100s are in process. We are considering our options now as we don't want to do anything to jeopardize the partner visa but would like for my husband to come visit when we go to see my family at the end of July. Have you applied for your ETA? Fingers crossed for you that it goes smoothly. They didn't mention the form 1022. We also emailed Irene who is our CO, got the bounce-back, and the follow-up that said the email had been forwarded to her. No contact since. Trying to decide what to do now...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Has your husband applied for an ETA before?


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> The only addition I have is that we also applied for the ETA (Electronic Travel Authority) for my husband last Sunday. We received an email on Monday that it was "not granted". We called Ottawa to see if they had any ideas and they were so sweet and helpful, but they were really surprised and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't have been granted.


I was reading on another thread/forum that this was happening to a lot of people in a similar boat as us. They figured that the partner visa was capped and it may be because their 309/100 is being processed and they will have it very soon--beginning of July. Most of these individuals were from India so I wasn't sure if it would work out the same way for those of us who applied in DC. I guess it is the same. I will try applying for the ETA myself just to see what happens


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> The only addition I have is that we also applied for the ETA (Electronic Travel Authority) for my husband last Sunday. We received an email on Monday that it was "not granted".


Just applied for the ETA and was granted it immediately. This is weird. Has your husband applied for the ETA in the past?


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> Just applied for the ETA and was granted it immediately. This is weird. Has your husband applied for the ETA in the past?


Yes, he has been to Australia every couple of years for the past 21 years on ETAs. So odd. Glad yours came through straight away. Assuming no response from your CO?


----------



## Res12345

Yes, no response. I'll keep you updated if I hear anything... I hope something works out soon for you. Even this ETA option isn't a great alternative. I turned down two engineering jobs and am just sitting here (unemployed) waiting for my grant lol. It is very frustrating... At least now I can visit once I get my cat shipped out. Hoping our 309/100s are granted soon.


----------



## panda2017

That must be so frustrating to be turning down jobs when you aren't currently working! We are both still working in the US for now. Really hoping the partner visa comes through in the next month. It's felt like we are so close for months now.


----------



## panda2017

We went ahead and applied for the e600 tourist visa yesterday. Hopefully that goes smoothly, or the partner visa comes through soon.


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> We went ahead and applied for the e600 tourist visa yesterday. Hopefully that goes smoothly, or the partner visa comes through soon.


I hope that works out for you... Does your husband have a fairly new passport? I just got a new (US) passport and it is very different then the old one. It feels like there is some sort of electronic technology inside... Maybe your husband has an outdated passport that doesn't support the ETA? It may be a stretch but it's just a thought I had.


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> I hope that works out for you... Does your husband have a fairly new passport? I just got a new (US) passport and it is very different then the old one. It feels like there is some sort of electronic technology inside... Maybe your husband has an outdated passport that doesn't support the ETA? It may be a stretch but it's just a thought I had.


Thanks Res12345. His passport was issued mid-2015, so not very old.


----------



## panda2017

The e600 visitors visa was granted this afternoon, after filing last Thursday evening. Insanely fast since they said it could be 36 days, and we are so grateful that my husband can at least visit Australia while we wait for the 309/100 to come through. The granted him 6-month visitor visa with in/out privileges.


----------



## Yongjian

Yongjian said:


> Finally, we received an email from a CO saying that "I am currently assessing your Partner Visa Application. I am pleased to advise, pending final checks the application will be finalised in the new financial year (July 2017). Please do not make any travel plans to Australia. If you should travel to Australia, please advise so." It is not a grant notice but does cheer us up so much.


We received the grant letter on 03 July, finally. To sum up, we applied on 13 Sep 2016, uploaded all the supporting documents in the following month, had the police checks and medical check in Oct/Nov (forgot the exact time) without a request from CO, contacted by a CO for the first time on 7 June saying that do not make any travel plans to AU and the case would be finalised in the new financial year (but no further information requested), and finally, received our visa on 03 July.


----------



## panda2017

Yongjian said:


> We received the grant letter on 03 July, finally. To sum up, we applied on 13 Sep 2016, uploaded all the supporting documents in the following month, had the police checks and medical check in Oct/Nov (forgot the exact time) without a request from CO, contacted by a CO for the first time on 7 June saying that do not make any travel plans to AU and the case would be finalised in the new financial year (but no further information requested), and finally, received our visa on 03 July.


Thanks Yongiian. So excited to see someone get processed through Washington for the first time in ages! Congrats on the approval and best of luck with the move. Res12345 and I both applied early August 2016. Fingers crossed this means things are moving again in Washington!

Do you know who your CO was? I'm wondering if different officers are at different stages in their piles of applications.


----------



## Yongjian

panda2017 said:


> Thanks Yongiian. So excited to see someone get processed through Washington for the first time in ages! Congrats on the approval and best of luck with the move. Res12345 and I both applied early August 2016. Fingers crossed this means things are moving again in Washington!
> 
> Do you know who your CO was? I'm wondering if different officers are at different stages in their piles of applications.


Good luck. My CO is Marie.


----------



## Res12345

My CO is Rita.


----------



## panda2017

Mine is Irene.


----------



## panda2017

We just received the email with the 309/100 approval! So excited. Thanks everyone for the kindness and support during this long process. We have to enter the country by August 12 and we are ready so that is perfect.


----------



## hisbooboo

Congratulations. Now, i just need to hear about some PMV's being granted to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Res12345

Great news!! So happy for you! Did you get the 100?


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> Great news!! So happy for you! Did you get the 100?


Yes we did get the 100 as well! So happy. Fingers crossed yours comes through tomorrow since you are a day behind us.


----------



## Res12345

You were right panda, my 309/100 just came through... Visa granted!!!


----------



## panda2017

Res12345 said:


> You were right panda, my 309/100 just came through... Visa granted!!!


That's such great news!! I'm so happy for you. Is your cat already on it's way? We have the movers coming July 21 and we fly out on July 23 with a stop in Singapore on the way through. When are you thinking of heading over?


----------



## Res12345

panda2017 said:


> When are you thinking of heading over?


My wife/sponsor moved to Sydney mid June. She received a really awesome job offer. So she is all set up with an apartment, job, and car etc.

My cat is scheduled to fly out July 24th and should exit quarantine less than 2 weeks later. I plan to wrap things up here in the US and immigrate first week of August. At least with this visa I can start applying for jobs.

I wish I could go sooner 

What city do you plan to immigrate too? My wife grew up in Melbourne, so Sydney is new to us both--will be quite the adventure.


----------



## panda2017

I grew up in Perth and we are headed back there to be close to family. My husband is from the US and this will be his first time living in Australia although we have visited many times over the years. We've been in the US for 21 years so it's going to be a bit of culture shock for both of us. Best of luck with the move!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Like we said, new fiscal year brings good things!


----------



## hisbooboo

Skybluebrewer said:


> Like we said, new fiscal year brings good things!


Im glad they appear to be moving again. I'm hoping to hear of some PMV grants soon.


----------



## Res12345

Quick question:

As a holder of the subclass 100 visa am I technically considered a _permanent resident_?

I am applying for jobs in Australia and was just asked if I hold an unrestricted partner visa or if I am a permanent resident. I am just curious what the correct response would be.

Thanks.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Res12345 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> As a holder of the subclass 100 visa am I technically considered a _permanent resident_?
> 
> I am applying for jobs in Australia and was just asked if I hold an unrestricted partner visa or if I am a permanent resident. I am just curious what the correct response would be.
> 
> Thanks.


If you have a 100 grant, yes you are a Permanent Resident.


----------



## Res12345

Skybluebrewer said:


> If you have a 100 grant, yes you are a Permanent Resident.


That is what I thought. Thank you!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Any updates on PMV 300 from the States? If you're still waiting, how long have you been? I feel like 300 grants from the US have been quiet for a long time. Hopefully they're all just sitting around to be approved soon.


----------



## hisbooboo

Next week will be 8 months for us...


----------



## gaiej

waiting for the 309/100 for ~11 months

309/100 applied from USA: 26 Aug 2016
Medicals submitted: 2 Sep 2016
Request for additional information: 5 Jun 2017
Police background check submitted: 19 Jun 2017
309/100 granted:


----------



## Snowball

Waiting over 8 months 309/100. Married 12 years and two kids. Getting nervous as we have to be over there for a family event early November and my sponsor (husband) has to help his dad with his work and may have to go over sooner. Really don't want to have to leave the country without my kids if I go on an ETA. Medical and police clearances submitted.


----------



## 292905

jjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## 292905

*Updated list of processing times*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gaiej

TGNY said:


> Just curious if there is an updated list of processing times for 309/100 out of Washington DC (from forum users here). I believe I saw an earlier one from a few years back.


hi, since March 2017, they've been advising people to look at the global processing times found at www[dot]border[dot]gov[dot]au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times (sorry, cant post links yet)

100 Partner: 75% of applications processed in 21 months, 90% of applications processed in 37 months
309 Partner (Provisional): 75% of applications processed in 13 months, 90% of applications processed in 19 months


----------



## gaiej

Snowball said:


> Waiting over 8 months 309/100. Married 12 years and two kids. Getting nervous as we have to be over there for a family event early November and my sponsor (husband) has to help his dad with his work and may have to go over sooner. Really don't want to have to leave the country without my kids if I go on an ETA. Medical and police clearances submitted.


Best of luck! Hopefully things will move along quickly given their new fiscal yr.

Married for nine years and have two kids. My wife (sponsor) and kids have taken off for Australia already, so our eldest daughter could participate in the second half of kindergarten out there. Looking forward to being out the with them asap.


----------



## Snowball

TGNY said:


> Hi, how long after your initial lodgement did you submit medicals & police ? I lodged my 309/100 end of June 2017 and just finished all uploads. Wondering if I should go ahead and get the medical/police checks now, or wait until requested. I reside in the USA so assume my visa will be processed through DC.
> Thanks


We did medical and police checks in January 2017. We thought we were being asked to do medicals, but it is the same hap id paper everyone gets. We did paper application as we have always had trouble submitting stuff through the computer. Guess we are all in the same boat. Good luck!


----------



## Snowball

gaiej said:


> Best of luck! Hopefully things will move along quickly given their new fiscal yr.
> 
> Married for nine years and have two kids. My wife (sponsor) and kids have taken off for Australia already, so our eldest daughter could participate in the second half of kindergarten out there. Looking forward to being out the with them asap.


My daughter just finished kindergarten here and will start first grade here and I guess go back to prep (US kindergarten) when she gets there. Our kids are not happy about it, but they will adjust. Good luck as well!


----------



## 292905

wwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gaiej

Snowball said:


> My daughter just finished kindergarten here and will start first grade here and I guess go back to prep (US kindergarten) when she gets there. Our kids are not happy about it, but they will adjust. Good luck as well!


is your daughter going back to prep because of her age?

they def will adjust.

we had our daughter start prep (US kindergarten as I understand kindergarten can mean pre-school in Aus) at an Australian school online in Jan/Feb, with the intention of her doing the second half physically there. she seems to be adjusting fine...slowly making new friends.


----------



## gaiej

TGNY said:


> Curious why you got your medicals done shortly after your lodgement, but waited 10 months before getting police checks. I thought both expired after 12 months...


if I remember correctly, 1) the processing times of visas were less than now, and 2) i believe i had to get the health assessment done within a certain amount of time; displayed in the immigration portal

it may have been us being proactive given the processing times we knew of at the time, were shorter. so one less thing on the list


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Snowball said:


> My daughter just finished kindergarten here and will start first grade here and I guess go back to prep (US kindergarten) when she gets there. Our kids are not happy about it, but they will adjust. Good luck as well!


I'm in WA and the kindy kids here can start at 3.5 years old getting the same education as a kid in VPK or kindergarten in the US at 4-5 years old. So it sounds like they are repeating a grade but in my experience, my son's school and kids are actually ahead because they start so young. So US Kindergarten and Pre-Primary are the same age group, and US 1st grade is the same age group as Year 1 here, but it's almost like they're a year apart in education.

Then again I'm from Florida so that doesn't say much about American education as an example &#128514;


----------



## Skybluebrewer

The school year's obviously go by the calendar year and not like the Aug-June of the US, and the birthday requirements are different as well if you haven't already, check to see if she really will even drop back half a year when you move over. 

My kid would have started Kindergarten in the states at the end of last year, but he was finishing PP here and was half way through Year 1 when he would have been finishing Kindergarten. So depending on her birthday she might skip ahead half a year.


----------



## Snowball

Skybluebrewer said:


> I'm in WA and the kindy kids here can start at 3.5 years old getting the same education as a kid in VPK or kindergarten in the US at 4-5 years old. So it sounds like they are repeating a grade but in my experience, my son's school and kids are actually ahead because they start so young. So US Kindergarten and Pre-Primary are the same age group, and US 1st grade is the same age group as Year 1 here, but it's almost like they're a year apart in education.
> 
> Then again I'm from Florida so that doesn't say much about American education as an example &#128514;


Yeah, I taught middle school in Florida for 5 years before we moved to ny. Standards seem much higher here in NY. My daughters birthday places her in prep when she gets there, but the school they are going to go to said they will test them and see where they are.


----------



## Nervous Sausage

Hey guys, just letting everyone know that my US girlfriend's prospective marriage visa was granted on July 31st, almost one year to the day since applying back in August 1st, 2016. It probably could've been granted even earlier back in May when we were requested to obtain a local police clearance (something I forgot about) which took almost 2 months to get due to my girlfriend being out of the US at the time. Anyone who applied around when we did who is still waiting shouldn't have to wait much longer hopefully.


----------



## Res12345

Nervous Sausage said:


> Hey guys, just letting everyone know that my US girlfriend's prospective marriage visa was granted on July 31st, almost one year to the day since applying back in August 1st, 2016.


Congratulations!!! Have you picked a date to move yet? I leave in two days


----------



## Nervous Sausage

Res12345 said:


> Congratulations!!! Have you picked a date to move yet? I leave in two days


Thanks, and yeah in just under two weeks, very relieved. Good luck with your move too .


----------



## hisbooboo

Nervous Sausage said:


> Hey guys, just letting everyone know that my US girlfriend's prospective marriage visa was granted on July 31st, almost one year to the day since applying back in August 1st, 2016. It probably could've been granted even earlier back in May when we were requested to obtain a local police clearance (something I forgot about) which took almost 2 months to get due to my girlfriend being out of the US at the time. Anyone who applied around when we did who is still waiting shouldn't have to wait much longer hopefully.


Did you get requested/submit form 80? Just wondering if ppl are still getting asked for them.


----------



## bcandm

*Our Story So Far*

Hey everyone, my wife (American) and I (Australian) applied for the 309/100 visa back in early December 2016 and haven't heard ANYTHING yet. The Family - Stage 1 application has been "received" and the Family - Sponsorship sits sadly as merely "submitted". I check for updates to those statuses more than I care to admit (I'm probably not alone in that!)

I may have been imagining it but when we applied I feel like you could see the embassy specific wait times and it said 5-7 months. Almost 8 months later the global processing times are up to 13 months for 75% of applications - what a drag...

I'm mostly joining for a bit of moral support in this journey together. It seems like this thread is pretty active so will be checking in regularly to see how everyone is going!


----------



## Snowball

hisbooboo said:


> Did you get requested/submit form 80? Just wondering if ppl are still getting asked for them.


 I am also curious about this too. We didn't do them because it was not listed in paper application.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I passed the 8 month mark a few days ago, still nothing to report here and no contact with a CO since applying. We try to upload new proof somewhat regularly through my husbands document folder on the ImmiAccount.


----------



## 292905

uuuuuuuuujjjj


----------



## SwedeInNYC

TGNY said:


> From what I can gather looking at the other posts it is currently taking about 11 months through Washington. I guess I shouldn't expect to see anything until next summer....
> 
> On a side note, my Swedish cousin is visiting NYC this week. My mom was Swedish / Polish. Was in Sweden in 2011


It's hard to say but at this point also expecting around 11 months. The way the processing times have been increasing I'm really hoping it will not be over 12 months...

Oh nice, hope your cousin has a great time in NYC.


----------



## Snowball

*Grant 309/100*

Just got my 100 and 309 grant letter today! We are so excited, we were worried because we never had any contact for anything from a CO. My husband texted me before I even saw it and I like many of you I check my email multiple times a day. So those of you worrying because you haven't heard anything keep your hopes up. This reduces our stress immensely with the transition and knowing our family will not have to be apart. Applied nov 21, so just over 8 1/2 months. Good luck to you all!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Snowball said:


> Just got my 100 and 309 grant letter today! We are so excited, we were worried because we never had any contact for anything from a CO. My husband texted me before I even saw it and I like many of you I check my email multiple times a day. So those of you worrying because you haven't heard anything keep your hopes up. This reduces our stress immensely with the transition and knowing our family will not have to be apart. Applied nov 21, so just over 8 1/2 months. Good luck to you all!


Big congrats! It's great to read some good news about the end of year applications in Washington DC


----------



## bcandm

Snowball said:


> Just got my 100 and 309 grant letter today! We are so excited, we were worried because we never had any contact for anything from a CO. My husband texted me before I even saw it and I like many of you I check my email multiple times a day. So those of you worrying because you haven't heard anything keep your hopes up. This reduces our stress immensely with the transition and knowing our family will not have to be apart. Applied nov 21, so just over 8 1/2 months. Good luck to you all!


Hey Snowball first of all CONGRATS! What a relief it must be to be able to continue planning your life in Aus. I'm guessing you submitted a medical check and police check without being prompted? My wife (American) has completed the medical check but it seems worthwhile to front-load the police check too huh?

I am sorry if this is a basic question for the rest of the group but in the last 10 years, my wife has lived nowhere for more than 12 months aside from the U.S. - therefore she should get a U.S. police check. Right?

As the Australian sponsor, in the last 10 years I have lived nowhere for more than 12 months aside from the U.S. (damn I've been here a while!!). Do I need to get a U.S. Police check as well?

Thanks for everyone's help - it's really encouraging to see a few applications be approved recently!


----------



## ROGERS

Hi guys! Just joining this feed too!  My husband (American) is here in Australia on a 3 month Visitor visa (601) while we wait it out. 

Our Timeline:
Submitted application online: Dec 27, 2016
Submitted police checks: Feb & March 2017
Submitted medicals: April 2017
Husband entered Australia: August 10, 2017

Craig called Ottawa before he left NY for peace of mind as we were worried about not hearing anything for months lol! We asked whether we had a case officer assigned to us, and we were told that we had one but they hadn't made their contact information known to us.

Right now we are just waiting it out. Hopefully we all hear something soon! Xxx


----------



## SwedeInNYC

No news yet. Does anyone have any updates from applications processed by Washington DC?


----------



## gaiej

no updates from DC since submitting police background checks in June

-------------------------------------------------------
309/100 applied from USA: 26 Aug 2016
Medicals submitted: 2 Sep 2016 (not requested by CO)
Request for additional information: 5 Jun 2017
Police background check submitted: 19 Jun 2017
309/100 granted:


----------



## SwedeInNYC

ROGERS said:


> Hi guys! Just joining this feed too!  My husband (American) is here in Australia on a 3 month Visitor visa (601) while we wait it out.
> 
> Our Timeline:
> Submitted application online: Dec 27, 2016
> Submitted police checks: Feb & March 2017
> Submitted medicals: April 2017
> Husband entered Australia: August 10, 2017
> 
> Craig called Ottawa before he left NY for peace of mind as we were worried about not hearing anything for months lol! We asked whether we had a case officer assigned to us, and we were told that we had one but they hadn't made their contact information known to us.
> 
> Right now we are just waiting it out. Hopefully we all hear something soon! Xxx


That's great that they were able to give you some information. Did you apply through Ottawa or Washington DC?


----------



## hisbooboo

We applied PMV 11th Dec 2016. 
Haven't heard anything yet, but we checked my fiancè's immi account last night and his status has gone from submitted to received. So we are taking that as a positive. Hopefully we hear more updates soon. I seen another thread yesterday where the posters fiancè was from the states and they had recently received a CO. I think they applied in November 2016.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

My small update is that my ImmiAccount now says that the sponsor (my husband) is "approved"  My status is still "received".


----------



## nyctoaus

*brooklyn waiting*

hey everyone. I have Been reading this forum for ages and its been very helpful to me, so I decided to finally join and contribute.

Applied for our off shore Partner Visa (300,309/100,820/801)
in late april 2017. 
hes in australia already, doing the back and forth visiting thing.

All my evidence has been submitted with the exception of my medical, and FBI. 
I figure i have a bit more time before i need to do my medical based on the wait times im seeing on the forum from washington.

thanks for all the help everyone. just playing the waiting game currently.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Although the app is the same for all three partner visas, which one did you actually apply under? Since you applied in the states, it's either de facto 309/100 or the prospective marriage visa 300.

Also, don't forget you'll need state police checks as well as the FBI one.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> Although the app is the same for all three partner visas, which one did you actually apply under? Since you applied in the states, it's either de facto 309/100 or the prospective marriage visa 300.
> 
> Also, don't forget you'll need state police checks as well as the FBI one.


I applied for 309. I was a couple months short of being able to apply directly for permanent. but we didnt want to delay the application.
completed AFP check already.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You'll need a US state police check for any state you've lived in for 3 months in the 12 months prior to applying. That is in addition to your FBI check.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> You'll need a US state police check for any state you've lived in for 3 months in the 12 months prior to applying. That is in addition to your FBI check.


thanks! i thought the FBI included the state one!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

Go down to the "Police Check" section, and click the link for "United States of America" to see info on police checks. It also gives info on approved channelers you can use that gets you results in a week or two rather than 3-4+ months directly through the FBI. I used Accurate Biometrics and paid 60 USD for an email copy and original via post. Had results within a week of sending app.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

SwedeInNYC said:


> My small update is that my ImmiAccount now says that the sponsor (my husband) is "approved"  My status is still "received".


Does anyone know what happens once the sponsor is approved?
Could this mean that there is a CO assigned but he/she has not made contact?


----------



## ROGERS

SwedeInNYC said:


> ROGERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Just joining this feed too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband (American) is here in Australia on a 3 month Visitor visa (601) while we wait it out.
> 
> Our Timeline:
> Submitted application online: Dec 27, 2016
> Submitted police checks: Feb & March 2017
> Submitted medicals: April 2017
> Husband entered Australia: August 10, 2017
> 
> Craig called Ottawa before he left NY for peace of mind as we were worried about not hearing anything for months lol! We asked whether we had a case officer assigned to us, and we were told that we had one but they hadn't made their contact information known to us.
> 
> Right now we are just waiting it out. Hopefully we all hear something soon! Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that they were able to give you some information. Did you apply through Ottawa or Washington DC?
Click to expand...

Hi swede!

We were told to contact Ottawa for visa queries  we applied from NY (so through Washinton DC.) When did you apply? 

Question about the 100 visa? We applied for the 309 visa (off shore) and ive been reading this thread and i have seen a few people automatically get the 309 and 100 - how is this possible? Xxx


----------



## SwedeInNYC

ROGERS said:


> Hi swede!
> 
> We were told to contact Ottawa for visa queries  we applied from NY (so through Washinton DC.) When did you apply?
> 
> Question about the 100 visa? We applied for the 309 visa (off shore) and ive been reading this thread and i have seen a few people automatically get the 309 and 100 - how is this possible? Xxx


That's good to know  Maybe they are working on the cases without making contact - I applied 30 Nov 2016.

I think some get the 100 visa granted right away because they fulfil the requirement of having been in a longterm relationship at the time of application. Longterm means that you have to have been in a defacto relationship for three years or more. Two years or more if you have a child/children together.

_I've been wondering myself if they count in the waiting time at all...At the time of application we had been defacto for 2 years (of which one 1 year married). After this waiting period we will reach 3 years in mid- September, of which 2 years as married._


----------



## Skybluebrewer

They do not count the waiting period time at all. It is an at time of application requirement.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Skybluebrewer said:


> They do not count the waiting period time at all. It is an at time of application requirement.


OK thanks, after all they do specify pretty clearly that the relationship needs to be long term at the time of applications. Was just a thought that had crossed my mind


----------



## Skybluebrewer

With as long as applications tend to take, just about everyone would go straight to PR if they counted wait times after applying!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Does anyone know what happens once the sponsor is approved?
Any experiences on how long it takes to hear anything further?


----------



## hisbooboo

SwedeInNYC said:


> Does anyone know what happens once the sponsor is approved?
> Any experiences on how long it takes to hear anything further?


Hey Swede, i found this other thread. Not too much info on it but hopefully you'll hear something soon 

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/202793-820-online-application-sponsor-approved.html


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks a lot hisbooboo, I'll have a look.


----------



## hisbooboo

You're welcome. Quick question. Did your husband provide a police check?


----------



## N&S

Still waiting ?
Hi all I'm new to this forum 
Still waiting patiently to get my 309 visa approved ?


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hisbooboo: 
No, he was never asked to submit a police check.

Welcome N&S - when did you apply?


----------



## bcandm

My wife and I both got FBI and State police checks yesterday. Not sure if we both need them but damned if I am going to be held up any longer than is already the case!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

bcandm said:


> My wife and I both got FBI and State police checks yesterday. Not sure if we both need them but damned if I am going to be held up any longer than is already the case!


Better to be safe than delayed  I also applied for a FBI check just in case they'll request it. Still waiting for that one, sent in the fingerprints in the beginning of June. How many weeks did it take for you guys to get the FBI check back?


----------



## bcandm

We paid one of the FBI approved channelers which gets you an official report in like 10 days as opposed to 10-12 weeks. Our thinking was that given we are almost 9 month in for our application wait, if we were to get the request tomorrow it would be better to have it ready soon as opposed to almost 3 more months from now!


----------



## ROGERS

SwedeInNYC said:


> bcandm said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I both got FBI and State police checks yesterday. Not sure if we both need them but damned if I am going to be held up any longer than is already the case!
> 
> 
> 
> Better to be safe than delayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also applied for a FBI check just in case they'll request it. Still waiting for that one, sent in the fingerprints in the beginning of June. How many weeks did it take for you guys to get the FBI check back?
Click to expand...

Hi swede!









My husband applied from NY, his state police check was pretty quick - like a week. The FBI check took around 3 months for him to receive them in the mail. It was definitely a longer wait than the state check xx


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks bcandm and Rogers - Yeah the state check is pretty quick *. As a non-american/non green card holder I couldn't apply through a channeller so that's why I have to wait longer, like you Rogers. Hopefully it will be done in the coming weeks. Would be good to be able to submit it quickly as possible in case they request it.

*In New York: 10 days to receive Certificate of Good Conduct from the NYPD. Instantly received the Criminal Record Search file by the NY State Office of Court via email after payment of the fee (68$).


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Florida state police check took me over a month so not all state police checks are quick. Then again, FL isn't much good at anything except as a tourist spot!


----------



## bcandm

A lot has happened in the last week!

I knew as soon as my wife and I got our FBI and California state police checks in motion the immigration department would get in touch. Applied on Tuesday - got an email on Friday! 

As it turns out, they DO want FBI and state police checks for my wife AND me. I've been in the country since the start of 2008. They also want an Australian Federal Police check for me. That has been applied for and a physical copy is on the way via snail male.

The other questions they asked was about our newborn son. He was born after we applied but before a decision was made and I thought that meant he would be automatically included in the application (after sending through one of those "change in circumstance" forms). I think I was right about him being included in the application via that way but what I didn't expect is for our newborn to need a medical check just like his mum. We're taking care of that next week.

Once all that stuff is submitted I think they'll be able to make a decision pretty quickly!

As a recap, we applied early December and didn't hear a single word until last Friday. Assuming we get approved in the next week or so, that's 9 months total wait for the DC office.


----------



## hisbooboo

Yeah, we heard something this morning too. We applied PMV 11th Dec. They are requesting a police check for me (sponsor). Did they request them things off you? Im wondering if all they want is my police check or if they are just 'approving' me first then moving onto the PMV. 

I'm curious to see if anyone has had several different requests with things for sponsor and applicant or if its all been on the same email.


----------



## bcandm

It seems like they wanted FBI and State police checks from both of us and were going to review without regard for the order. We applied for the 309 not PMV as we've been married 2.5 years.

I think the email we got was pretty customized to our situation. It was an email Friday and we sent an email back with a bit of an update and a question and then received a call this morning. Our case officer was super friendly, which was cool.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

bcandm said:


> It seems like they wanted FBI and State police checks from both of us and were going to review without regard for the order. We applied for the 309 not PMV as we've been married 2.5 years.
> 
> I think the email we got was pretty customized to our situation. It was an email Friday and we sent an email back with a bit of an update and a question and then received a call this morning. Our case officer was super friendly, which was cool.


Great that things are moving along  Quick question, did they tell you they were going to call when they sent the email?


----------



## N&S

Hi All just a quick update:
Finally got our 309 visa approved 
applied online through an agent on ( offshore) 25.3.2017
got approved on 23/8/2017
but a question it doesn't say from where we get the visa??? do we get it from the airport or Aus. Embassy in LA. USA ??? please help


----------



## N&S

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hisbooboo:
> No, he was never asked to submit a police check.
> 
> Welcome N&S - when did you apply?


Hello Hisbooboo
applied on 25.3.2017 & got approved on the same date i posted here for the first time


----------



## Skybluebrewer

N&S said:


> Hi All just a quick update:
> Finally got our 309 visa approved
> applied online through an agent on ( offshore) 25.3.2017
> got approved on 23/8/2017
> but a question it doesn't say from where we get the visa??? do we get it from the airport or Aus. Embassy in LA. USA ??? please help


You can print a copy of it via your immi account or check your email for the grant letter. I suppose if you applied by paper they would mail it to you? Either way it's automatically attached to the passport.


----------



## N&S

Skybluebrewer said:


> You can print a copy of it via your immi account or check your email for the grant letter. I suppose if you applied by paper they would mail it to you? Either way it's automatically attached to the passport.


Yeh they did email us the grand letter
so will just print the letter and use in the airport just in case we get questioned!!!
So if they scan the passport will it show a visa is granted? or it will be physically stamped on the passport ( flying from LA, CA airport to Melb. Aus. 
Btw thanks for the quick reply


----------



## bcandm

SwedeInNYC: Nope, we sent an email on Friday after they contacted us by email the same day. The call came unannounced Monday morning.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

N&S said:


> Hi All just a quick update:
> Finally got our 309 visa approved
> applied online through an agent on ( offshore) 25.3.2017
> got approved on 23/8/2017
> but a question it doesn't say from where we get the visa??? do we get it from the airport or Aus. Embassy in LA. USA ??? please help


Congrats! Wow, I think that might the quickest grant I've ever read about in this US forum. Did you submit a "decision ready" application? Also, did I understand that correctly that your visa got processed by the consulate in LA?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

N&S said:


> Yeh they did email us the grand letter
> so will just print the letter and use in the airport just in case we get questioned!!!
> So if they scan the passport will it show a visa is granted? or it will be physically stamped on the passport ( flying from LA, CA airport to Melb. Aus.
> Btw thanks for the quick reply


It is electronically linked to your passport. The DIBP specifies:

"On 1 September 2015, Australia ceased issuing visa labels to holders of Australian visas. Australian visas are issued and recorded electronically. ... Your visa is linked to your passport or ImmiCard through its unique identification number. You and other parties need this number when checking your visa online."


----------



## N&S

SwedeInNYC said:


> Congrats! Wow, I think that might the quickest grant I've ever read about in this US forum. Did you submit a "decision ready" application? Also, did I understand that correctly that your visa got processed by the consulate in LA?


Thank You 
the application was done through an agent in Australia 
lodged online through the Washington D.C 
our application wasn't decision ready as 2 months after lodging they requested to do Medical & police check
and some other documents then we didn't hear anything from co for nearly 2 months...
then we got the good news  good luck to u too


----------



## N&S

Skybluebrewer said:


> It is electronically linked to your passport. The DIBP specifies:
> 
> "On 1 September 2015, Australia ceased issuing visa labels to holders of Australian visas. Australian visas are issued and recorded electronically. ... Your visa is linked to your passport or ImmiCard through its unique identification number. You and other parties need this number when checking your visa online."


oh great 
thank you for the reply


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I wonder what makes them jump so many months ahead in the processing. It seemed like they were mostly looking at second half/end of 2016 in the past weeks. 

Nothing new here - reached 9 months this week.


----------



## hisbooboo

SwedeInNYC said:


> I wonder what makes them jump so many months ahead in the processing. It seemed like they were mostly looking at second half/end of 2016 in the past weeks.
> 
> Nothing new here - reached 9 months this week.


Yeah, i wonder the same thing. It's unfair. 
I had an email saying you replied to the thread and was REALLY hoping you were gonna say you had been approved


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I wish that was the case hisboo but nothing new has happened since my husband got approved as a sponsor about 3 weeks ago.
Does anyone else have any updates?


----------



## hisbooboo

Yeah, mate. We actually heard from our CO last week, we got requested my police check and then she has been corresponding with us for my fiancè to leave Australia. We replied to her last night and she asked for my fiancè updated phone number so she could call to discuss the application. We are hoping to hear tonight from her, so will let you know.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

hisbooboo said:


> Yeah, mate. We actually heard from our CO last week, we got requested my police check and then she has been corresponding with us for my fiancè to leave Australia. We replied to her last night and she asked for my fiancè updated phone number so she could call to discuss the application. We are hoping to hear tonight from her, so will let you know.


Oh great, that sounds like they might have the visa ready for you soon then. Good luck, hope you'll get the good news soon  I'm curious, has your status changed on the ImmiAccount at all?


----------



## hisbooboo

SwedeInNYC said:


> Oh great, that sounds like they might have the visa ready for you soon then. Good luck, hope you'll get the good news soon  I'm curious, has your status changed on the ImmiAccount at all?


My sponsor status still shows as only submitted but my fiancè's now says assessment in progress. We didn't hear from our CO so are hoping maybe tonight.

Hopefully you guys hear something soon.


----------



## hisbooboo

Just heard from our CO. We were given the option to marry before our grant and be considered for the 309, which we are going to do.


----------



## bcandm

My AFP police check arrived in the mail today and we just submitted everything needed according to the "information requested" form. I'm hoping a decision will come really soon, but am mentally prepared for more waiting


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I have a question about the 60 document upload allowance if anyone knows.... Say if you have uploaded 60 documents already and they request something else, would you then be allowed to go over 60?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> I have a question about the 60 document upload allowance if anyone knows.... Say if you have uploaded 60 documents already and they request something else, would you then be allowed to go over 60?


You get 60 for you and 60 for your partner so you technically have 120. If you fill those up, you don't get more.

Honestly, a well organized app even with a ton of evidence shouldn't hit 60 upload slots.


----------



## ROGERS

Just heard from our CO - information requested:

- form 40sp for sponsor (myself)
- AFP check for sponsor (myself)

Oh mannnnnn. In all the checks online, i didnt know i had to do either of those. Ughhhh. Do we just get them done and upload into our immi account? I guess it's a good thing to hear from a CO, at least I know they're looking at our application. So annoying that it's something I should've done months ago grrrr xxx hope everyones doing well! X


----------



## ROGERS

Just wondering - when you did your AFP check for the sponsor, did you get your finger prints done too? Or just got the generic one done? Hmmm.


----------



## hisbooboo

ROGERS said:


> Just wondering - when you did your AFP check for the sponsor, did you get your finger prints done too? Or just got the generic one done? Hmmm.


No fingerprints. You just go to their website and make sure you tick its for immigration.


----------



## gaiej

I received my 309 and 100 grants today from the Washington DC office. 

It took ~13 months. Good luck everyone!

It could be coincidence, since I did fall into the 75% of applicants that could be processed in 13 months, but the following had taken place this week if interested: 

1) I had gotten in touch my CO on Tuesday, 11 Sep 2017, in regards to my health clearance that was due to expire (I had submitted it in Sep 2016 without request). She informed me the following day that she had pushed the expiration to March 2018.

2) In her response to the above, she asked about the status of my FBI clearance. That request along with my State clearance were submitted using the immi portal on 19 June 2017. I responded to her email with the information and attached the files for her.

Checked emails this morning and was very please to see that my application was finalized and I had received the grant letters.


----------



## bcandm

Visa granted! 10 months almost to the day.

It seems that my wife has qualified for the 100 visa already since we have been together so long. I THINK it's related to what you write down for the "committed relationship" date questioning, so not necessarily when you got married. Anyway, a nice bonus when we thought we were going for the 309 only.

My AFP check did NOT require fingerprints but the key is following the code that the CO gives you for the type of check required. Mine was "33" which just checks your name in a database I guess.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Congrats you two!!
When did you apply bcandm?

No update here. It's been a month since my husband got approved as the Australian sponsor but since then no communication, requests or changes. Crossing my fingers that this will be the lucky month


----------



## bcandm

We applied on the 10th of December 2016

Best of luck!


----------



## nyctoaus

Ive been seeing some threads here about temporary permanent 309 to permanent 100. 
My partner and i had been together for 2 1/2 years at our lodge date (april 2017). its likely our visa wont be approved until after our 3 year mark.
will my visa change to a 100 at the 3 year mark or do i need to apply again?
tried doing a search but wasnt able to find anything. 
sorry if this has been covered


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctoaus said:


> Ive been seeing some threads here about temporary permanent 309 to permanent 100.
> My partner and i had been together for 2 1/2 years at our lodge date (april 2017). its likely our visa wont be approved until after our 3 year mark.
> will my visa change to a 100 at the 3 year mark or do i need to apply again?
> tried doing a search but wasnt able to find anything.
> sorry if this has been covered


It is a time at application requirement so unless you have evidence of being de facto for 3 or more years when you actually applied, you are not eligible.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> It is a time at application requirement so unless you have evidence of being de facto for 3 or more years when you actually applied, you are not eligible.


Thanks. i kind of figured based on my reading, but figured id ask anyway.


----------



## barbara

Hey guys! 
Though I am not american, Yesterday I received the first email from my CO requesting a document (certified copy of drivers license from my fiancee), which made me both excited/nervous so I figured it would be okay to come here and ask for advice 

Do you guys know if I need to reply to the CO's email? Or if attaching the requested document to my IMMI account is enough?
It states in the email that I need to respond within 28 days and I am just a bit confused as to what that means! 
Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

barbara said:


> Hey guys!
> Though I am not american, Yesterday I received the first email from my CO requesting a document (certified copy of drivers license from my fiancee), which made me both excited/nervous so I figured it would be okay to come here and ask for advice
> 
> Do you guys know if I need to reply to the CO's email? Or if attaching the requested document to my IMMI account is enough?
> It states in the email that I need to respond within 28 days and I am just a bit confused as to what that means!
> Thanks!


You should attach it via your immi account and be sure to do it within those 28 days.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Does anyone have any updates?
I reached 10 months waiting yesterday, nothing new to report.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Nothing for my friend's 300 which is at 8 months tomorrow.


----------



## nyctoaus

SwedeInNYC said:


> Does anyone have any updates?
> I reached 10 months waiting yesterday, nothing new to report.


Nope, Im only at 6 months though.
just completed my FBI check (i havent heard from CO yet, was just holding off till the application had been in for a while so I could worry less about it expiring)


----------



## rnnomad

Hey all,

Just reached 9 months of waiting with no news or information from the Department of Immi. Applied for PMV 309/100 22 Jan 2017. Has anyone else uploaded updated evidence to their online application to prove the relationship still meets criteria (i.e. new bank statements, more recent photos, etc.)?

*PMV 300 applied from USA: 22 Jan 2017
Medicals submitted: 
Police checks submitted: 
Asked to leave Oz for grant: 
300 granted:*


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rnnomad said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just reached 9 months of waiting with no news or information from the Department of Immi. Applied for PMV 309/100 22 Jan 2017. Has anyone else uploaded updated evidence to their online application to prove the relationship still meets criteria (i.e. new bank statements, more recent photos, etc.)?
> 
> *PMV 300 applied from USA: 22 Jan 2017
> Medicals submitted:
> Police checks submitted:
> Asked to leave Oz for grant:
> 300 granted:*


1. Which visa did you apply for? "PMV" stands for Prospective Marriage Visa, NOT partner migration visa as most new members think. The PMV is the subclass 300 visa. The 309/100 is the marriage/de facto visa.

Many people choose to upload extra info long after applying, even though the visa is based on info provided at time of grant.


----------



## nyctoaus

SwedeInNYC said:


> Does anyone have any updates?
> I reached 10 months waiting yesterday, nothing new to report.


Also, the processing times have been changed on the IMMI page as of sept 17. the 309 is now 75% 13 months and 90% 16 months

so a significant increase in processing times


----------



## rnnomad

Skybluebrewer said:


> 1. Which visa did you apply for? "PMV" stands for Prospective Marriage Visa, NOT partner migration visa as most new members think. The PMV is the subclass 300 visa. The 309/100 is the marriage/de facto visa.
> 
> Many people choose to upload extra info long after applying, even though the visa is based on info provided at time of grant.


Thanks for the clarification Skybluebrewer, I applied for the partner migration visa 309/100. I'm not sure uploading new evidence will change the outcome of the visa. I have just heard of others doing it.


----------



## Res12345

SwedeInNYC said:


> Does anyone have any updates?
> I reached 10 months waiting yesterday, nothing new to report.


Hi SwedeInNYC,

I hope yours comes very soon--fingers crossed. The wait is absolutely horrible but well worth it.

I have been here two months now and absolutely love it here. I had a job interview/offer my second day in the country.

My cat arrived shortly after I did. He is loving it here as well. In particular, he enjoys watching all the birds that share our property.

We have been exploring all the local beaches, pubs, and parks. It is like vacation all year round.

Once your visa is granted, things will start looking way up from way down under  Just got to play the waiting game like the rest of us.

Any plans on which city you'll be immigrating to?


----------



## mrob8538

SwedeInNYC said:


> Does anyone have any updates?
> I reached 10 months waiting yesterday, nothing new to report.


Hi SwedeInNYC I can't help much since we applied July 2017 so no doubt you will be approved long before we are! I'm curious how did you know that your sponsor was approved? Did your sponsor apply via the same Immi account or a different one?


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks for sharing your updates and the encouraging words. All we can do is wait, that's one things that's for sure  

@nyctoaus: Yeah, I've checked those processing times eagerly around the 20th every month, that's usually when they update the website. I guess these forums always give the hope of one being part of the 50-75 % that are processed earlier than 13 months ... it's just a hopeful wish of course and one should always be practically and mentally prepared for the full waiting period. 

@Res12345: Thanks - it's worth it for sure  Great to hear you've settled in well in Australia. Our plan is to move to Melbourne.

@mrrob8538: We each created an ImmiAccount but also uploaded the same sponsor related documents in the sponsor section of my ImmiAccount. This summer we used the sponsor section of my ImmiAccount to upload some additional evidence we had gathered since applying (join travel, family events etc). When I checked my ImmiAccount around 18th August the status of the sponsor section had changed to "Approved" and the button to upload additional documents was gone. My husband then also checked his ImmiAccount and the status there had also changed to "Approved". 
In my section, and the application as a whole, it still says "Received".


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hey everyone,
I have a question about the state police check. I'm worried I did the wrong one... Did mine through the NY court system page and got the record instantly and getting it so quickly felt a bit too good to be true. It cost 65$ to get so I thought it was the right one... Now I found this page which also says criminal police check by NY State. This one involves fingerprints etc.

Do the state police checks usually involve fingerprints? What's your experience?(especially those from NY state)


----------



## nyctoaus

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a question about the state police check. I'm worried I did the wrong one... Did mine through the NY court system page and got the record instantly and getting it so quickly felt a bit too good to be true. It cost 65$ to get so I thought it was the right one... Now I found this page which also says criminal police check by NY State. This one involves fingerprints etc.
> 
> Do the state police checks usually involve fingerprints? What's your experience?(especially those from NY state)


I have my appt thursday with accurate biometrics for the state check. it was the same cost as your state check. I know thats probably not much help. but if you wait till thursday i can give you a more clear answer as to whether or not you got the right one.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a question about the state police check. I'm worried I did the wrong one... Did mine through the NY court system page and got the record instantly and getting it so quickly felt a bit too good to be true. It cost 65$ to get so I thought it was the right one... Now I found this page which also says criminal police check by NY State. This one involves fingerprints etc.
> 
> Do the state police checks usually involve fingerprints? What's your experience?(especially those from NY state)


I didn't need to do fingerprints for Florida... just mailed the form and a check.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctoaus said:


> I have my appt thursday with accurate biometrics for the state check. it was the same cost as your state check. I know thats probably not much help. but if you wait till thursday i can give you a more clear answer as to whether or not you got the right one.


Accurate Biometrics for your state check? I only used them for my FBI check and went directly through my state for the state check. Wasn't aware AB did state checks as well.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> Accurate Biometrics for your state check? I only used them for my FBI check and went directly through my state for the state check. Wasn't aware AB did state checks as well.


when i applied for my FBI they told me they do state as well, but you have to make an appt before, and for FBI they accept walk-ins. I went to their lower manhattan office.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks for the replies guys. It's confusing because both checks cost the same and check the same thing but one is deceivingly simple and quick to get so I bet I got the wrong one. It's never that instant and easy..


----------



## ROGERS

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a question about the state police check. I'm worried I did the wrong one... Did mine through the NY court system page and got the record instantly and getting it so quickly felt a bit too good to be true. It cost 65$ to get so I thought it was the right one... Now I found this page which also says criminal police check by NY State. This one involves fingerprints etc.
> 
> Do the state police checks usually involve fingerprints? What's your experience?(especially those from NY state)


Hey Swede - my husband did his New York State background check through a company called Morphotrust. He said he got the "unsurpressed" check. Craig said he did two rounds of fingerprints - one for the New York State check (Morphotrust) and one set for the FBI check (through the DCJIS). They each took about 3 weeks to get to him by mail.

Pls let me know if you need to know anything else x


----------



## SwedeInNYC

ROGERS said:


> Hey Swede - my husband did his New York State background check through a company called Morphotrust. He said he got the "unsurpressed" check. Craig said he did two rounds of fingerprints - one for the New York State check (Morphotrust) and one set for the FBI check (through the DCJIS). They each took about 3 weeks to get to him by mail.
> 
> Pls let me know if you need to know anything else x


Thanks a lot for sharing this. I'll go ahead and do the same for the NY State check - no time to waste on getting it wrong  I've received my FBI check, so that's done.


----------



## hisbooboo

My fiancè is from Kentucky, he did fingerprints for both and for the state check he had to fill out a form which was specifically for immigration to another country.


----------



## ROGERS

Hey Team! 

Just a quick update 

I am so happy to report that we heard from our case officer asking my husband to leave Australia as they were ready to make a decision  so so happy!!! We were pretty bummed to receive a REF for me - I hadn't completed my version of the online 40sp, and they asked for it as well as my police check. We waited nearly 28 days before the check came in and we attached it to our immi account and waited. I expected we would have to wait another few months, but we were ecstatic to receive an email from our case officer Marie asking that Craig leave the country for 3 business days and then reenter. OH HAPPY DAYS!!! We are currently looking for cheap tickets to NZ - it doesn't help we are already booked up from here until half way through Nov. Craig came to Australia on a Tourist visa (600) for 3 months and it expires on Nov 10th. We were planning on renewing his tourist visa - thank goodness we don't have to!! 

Stay strong guys! Never forget that with each passing day we are one day closer to receiving that visa!!!!! LOVELOVE XXX

Ps. We applied on Dec 27, 2016 xx


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Congrats ROGERS, that's great news. Wishing you a good start for your life together in Australia 
Quick question, and sorry if you've already written this, did you as the aussie sponsor have to supply any US police checks ( FBI, state check etc) or just AFP?


----------



## ROGERS

SwedeInNYC said:


> Congrats ROGERS, that's great news. Wishing you a good start for your life together in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, and sorry if you've already written this, did you as the aussie sponsor have to supply any US police checks ( FBI, state check etc) or just AFP?


Thanks Swede!! 

I didn't have to supply a US police check - I've only visited the US 3 times for a max of 3 months, so I don't think i needed to. I read somewhere if the Aus sponsor lived in a foreign country for over a year, then they would need to provide a check from that country (someone correct me if I'm wrong!) As for me, I only provided an AFP after I was asked for it by my CO. It took over 3 weeks to get, but she was quick to process it and ask for Craig to leave the country. I'm more than happy to answer your questions - please feel free to ask, I will try to help in any way I can xxx hoping yours is close behind ours! Xxxx


----------



## nyctoaus

ROGERS said:


> Hey Team!
> 
> Just a quick update
> 
> I am so happy to report that we heard from our case officer asking my husband to leave Australia as they were ready to make a decision  so so happy!!! We were pretty bummed to receive a REF for me - I hadn't completed my version of the online 40sp, and they asked for it as well as my police check. We waited nearly 28 days before the check came in and we attached it to our immi account and waited. I expected we would have to wait another few months, but we were ecstatic to receive an email from our case officer Marie asking that Craig leave the country for 3 business days and then reenter. OH HAPPY DAYS!!! We are currently looking for cheap tickets to NZ - it doesn't help we are already booked up from here until half way through Nov. Craig came to Australia on a Tourist visa (600) for 3 months and it expires on Nov 10th. We were planning on renewing his tourist visa - thank goodness we don't have to!!
> 
> Stay strong guys! Never forget that with each passing day we are one day closer to receiving that visa!!!!! LOVELOVE XXX
> 
> Ps. We applied on Dec 27, 2016 xx


Congrats!!!
Happy to see some more movement on visas! Giving me hope and a little bit of a timeline.


----------



## nyctoaus

So i am visiting my from dec-feb. I have a tourist visa with time left over from my june trip. At the time of my visit i will be at 8-9 months into my PR application. I am not planning on staying. should i bring an employment letter from my current job? has anyone ever heard of them being strict with entry if you have an open application?

I didnt get any trouble for my 3 week trip in june....
Just dont want to get turned away when i actually intend to come back.

sorry if this is the wrong thread, but i think ive seen it in here before 
Thanks!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

nyctoaus said:


> So i am visiting my from dec-feb. I have a tourist visa with time left over from my june trip. At the time of my visit i will be at 8-9 months into my PR application. I am not planning on staying. should i bring an employment letter from my current job? has anyone ever heard of them being strict with entry if you have an open application?
> 
> I didnt get any trouble for my 3 week trip in june....
> Just dont want to get turned away when i actually intend to come back.
> 
> sorry if this is the wrong thread, but i think ive seen it in here before
> Thanks!


I think the most important thing to have, especially if you're worried they'll ask you, is a return ticket or any flight out of Australia.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I have the update that we now have a case officer and have been asked to provide additional documents. The slightly surprising thing is that my husband was approved as the sponsor in the ImmiAccount back i August without having done any police checks so we thought we were OK, however now the US checks were requested about 2 weeks ago which puts us out by a few months since the FBI check takes 12-14 weeks to get. 
I hope they have a look at our case before we are able to send the FBI results that so that it goes quickly once it's submitted  

My advice to non-american/non PR applicants and Aussie sponsors: Do your FBI check as soon as you can if you think there is even a remote chance you might be asked for it


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> I have the update that we now have a case officer and have been asked to provide additional documents. The slightly surprising thing is that my husband was approved as the sponsor in the ImmiAccount back i August without having done any police checks so we thought we were OK, however now the US checks were requested about 2 weeks ago which puts us out by a few months since the FBI check takes 12-14 weeks to get.
> I hope they have a look at our case before we are able to send the FBI results that so that it goes quickly once it's submitted
> 
> My advice to applicants and Aussie sponsors: Do your FBI check as soon as you can if you think there is even a remote chance you might be asked for it


Unless you're a US citizen or PR holder as you can get results within a week or two through an approved channeler. Obviously not the case for you two but just throwing it out there for other perusers .


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Skybluebrewer said:


> Unless you're a US citizen or PR holder as you can get results within a week or two through an approved channeler. Obviously not the case for you two but just throwing it out there for other perusers .


Yeah right, sorry I mean for anyone who has no citizen or PR status in the US it's good to get it well in time.


----------



## hisbooboo

Another update...

Applied PMV 11th December 2016.

Switched from PMV to 309 this month.

Husband has now been asked to leave Australia for his grant, can't believe we finally did it    

So happy!


----------



## 292905

Skybluebrewer said:


> Unless you're a US citizen or PR holder as you can get results within a week or two through an approved channeler. Obviously not the case for you two but just throwing it out there for other perusers .


I did mine recently in NYC and it was emailed to me within an hour...


----------



## SwedeInNYC

hisbooboo said:


> Another update...
> 
> Applied PMV 11th December 2016.
> 
> Switched from PMV to 309 this month.
> 
> Husband has now been asked to leave Australia for his grant, can't believe we finally did it
> 
> So happy!


Congrats hisbooboo! That's great news


----------



## rnnomad

SwedeInNYC said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this. I'll go ahead and do the same for the NY State check - no time to waste on getting it wrong  I've received my FBI check, so that's done.


Hey SwedeInNYC, how long did it take the FBI to process your background check? They are quoting 12-14 weeks on their website now. My Aussie sponsor lives here in the US so will need to go through them to get his FBI check done. Hoping it doesn't actually take that long.


----------



## rnnomad

Also, just wanted to update that we were assigned a case officer on Nov. 2 and asked for further evidence (background checks and medicals). We applied from the US for our 309/100 on Jan. 20th. So happy to see movement on our visa! Good luck to everyone else out there!


----------



## hisbooboo

When my husband got his fbi check done, it did indeed take three plus months to receive it in the mail.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

rnnomad said:


> Also, just wanted to update that we were assigned a case officer on Nov. 2 and asked for further evidence (background checks and medicals). We applied from the US for our 309/100 on Jan. 20th. So happy to see movement on our visa! Good luck to everyone else out there!


I did my FBI check a few months back when it was around 10-12 weeks of processing time, and that took about 12 weeks to get. We're not expecting to get the one for my husband before the 12-14 weeks. Should hopefully be done by end of January or beginning of February, plus mailing time.


----------



## rmbnv

Hi all, I just joined this forum today...

was hoping you could give me an advice regarding the sponsorship form 40sp...

Is there a difference between the paper form and the online form? I have already filled out the paper form and attached it to my husband's 309 visa application (we lodged online). I was just wondering if I still need to do the online form?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 292905

You can do either paper or online. The online form is easier and more efficient.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rmbnv said:


> Hi all, I just joined this forum today...
> 
> was hoping you could give me an advice regarding the sponsorship form 40sp...
> 
> Is there a difference between the paper form and the online form? I have already filled out the paper form and attached it to my husband's 309 visa application (we lodged online). I was just wondering if I still need to do the online form?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


DIBP prefer that if you apply online, the sponsor form is done online. Read it here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ubclass-300)-document-checklist#tab-content-1


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A friend from the US applied for the 300 on 2/2/17 and was just asked to leave Oz for the grant.


----------



## rmbnv

Thanks for the response  we applied for the 309 though. Sorry did not include this in my original post. I was just wondering if I should ?re-submit? the sponsorship form meaning i fill out an online now even though I have already filled out the paper and have attached it to my husband?s application. Sorry for asking this! I just don?t want to overdo it to the point that a CO will be annoyed 



Skybluebrewer said:


> rmbnv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just joined this forum today...
> 
> was hoping you could give me an advice regarding the sponsorship form 40sp...
> 
> Is there a difference between the paper form and the online form? I have already filled out the paper form and attached it to my husband's 309 visa application (we lodged online). I was just wondering if I still need to do the online form?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP prefer that if you apply online, the sponsor form is done online. Read it here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ubclass-300)-document-checklist#tab-content-1
Click to expand...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rmbnv said:


> Thanks for the response  we applied for the 309 though. Sorry did not include this in my original post. I was just wondering if I should ?re-submit? the sponsorship form meaning i fill out an online now even though I have already filled out the paper and have attached it to my husband?s application. Sorry for asking this! I just don?t want to overdo it to the point that a CO will be annoyed


it says the same thing under each so here's the 309 link if you want to read it. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ubclass-100)-document-checklist#tab-content-1

I only keep saying it because it seems recently people have been doing the paper app for sponsors instead of applying online which makes me think they're reading others have done it and following along. It really is not the preferred method by DIBP and there has been word they are trying to change it so that you must do the online sponsor app (so it must be getting annoying).

So until they say otherwise, you should be fine. But think about the extra work on the CO to now have to open and read through a pdf instead of having all the information provided through an online form with easy access to what they need.


----------



## rmbnv

Skybluebrewer said:


> I only keep saying it because it seems recently people have been doing the paper app for sponsors instead of applying online which makes me think they're reading others have done it and following along. It really is not the preferred method by DIBP and there has been word they are trying to change it so that you must do the online sponsor app (so it must be getting annoying).
> 
> So until they say otherwise, you should be fine. But think about the extra work on the CO to now have to open and read through a pdf instead of having all the information provided through an online form with easy access to what they need.


Thanks very much for your response  I will just submit an online sponsorship form too. Should contain the same information anyway


----------



## rdtrp

Hi all! Been watching and reading through this thread since I found it, glad to find other patiently waiting applicants! My first post here... I'm in the US, engaged to an Aussie..We applied for the PMV 300 in early Aug 2017, frontloaded everything except the medical which I flew to Dallas for in early November. Hoping to hear something by next Spring ...the wait is dang painful !


----------



## Dannygolucky

Just curious if anyone's had any movement on their applications out of Washington lately? 

I've never heard a peep out of them. Applied July 2017. I know its not a long time, but i would have at least expected some contact asking for further info, or whatever.


----------



## hisbooboo

Dannygolucky said:


> Just curious if anyone's had any movement on their applications out of Washington lately?
> 
> I've never heard a peep out of them. Applied July 2017. I know its not a long time, but i would have at least expected some contact asking for further info, or whatever.


The wait time atm is around 9-12 months.


----------



## nyctoaus

Dannygolucky said:


> Just curious if anyone's had any movement on their applications out of Washington lately?
> 
> I've never heard a peep out of them. Applied July 2017. I know its not a long time, but i would have at least expected some contact asking for further info, or whatever.


Applied at the end of april and ive heard nothing yet.
CO's typically contact via email correct?

Im in australia on holiday and my american phone is not in service at the moment.
Hopefully this shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Dannygolucky

nyctoaus said:


> Applied at the end of april and ive heard nothing yet.
> CO's typically contact via email correct?
> 
> Im in australia on holiday and my american phone is not in service at the moment.
> Hopefully this shouldnt be a problem


I check immiaccount daily. they've contacted me on that regarding my son's citizenship by decent, but not my wife's PR. You should be safe checking Immiaccount regularly.


----------



## rnnomad

Does anyone know....if my 309/100 visa is still pending approval, can I still go to Australia on another visa in the meantime? If so, which one?


----------



## AussieNYank

Sigh...this whole process is tough!

Anyone else nearing the 12 month wait mark with their account only saying Application Submitted? No CO assigned, no additional information requested, nothing  We submitted 17 February 2017 and submitted police check and medical soon after...still waiting.

My partner has now moved to Australia but submitted offshore so now we're anxious about her having to fly out of Australia twice in a short period due to tourist visa rules and then partner visa rules.

Anyone out there who submitted in the US had theirs approved lately? Need to hear some good stories!


----------



## hisbooboo

AussieNYank said:


> Sigh...this whole process is tough!
> 
> Anyone else nearing the 12 month wait mark with their account only saying Application Submitted? No CO assigned, no additional information requested, nothing  We submitted 17 February 2017 and submitted police check and medical soon after...still waiting.
> 
> My partner has now moved to Australia but submitted offshore so now we're anxious about her having to fly out of Australia twice in a short period due to tourist visa rules and then partner visa rules.
> 
> Anyone out there who submitted in the US had theirs approved lately? Need to hear some good stories!


Yes. Signature has our time line.


----------



## AussieNYank

hisbooboo said:


> Yes. Signature has our time line.


Ohhhh thank you! That really helps! I hope ours does not go over the 12 months! Congratulations to you


----------



## hisbooboo

They've probably slowed down over Christmas and New Years.


----------



## hisbooboo

What visa did your partner apply for? My husband was here on a tourist visa when we were first contacted from our CO and they said if our marriage date was set in stone then we could apply for the 309 after we marry, he had to fly out to reset his tourist visa and then once we got married on the date we wanted we then switched our PMV to a 309, then we had fly to get the 309 grant. This was all within two months, him flying out twice.


----------



## AussieNYank

hisbooboo said:


> What visa did your partner apply for? My husband was here on a tourist visa when we were first contacted from our CO and they said if our marriage date was set in stone then we could apply for the 309 after we marry, he had to fly out to reset his tourist visa and then once we got married on the date we wanted we then switched our PMV to a 309, then we had fly to get the 309 grant. This was all within two months, him flying out twice.


Yeah I figured things would be slow over the holidays, hopefully they speed up again soon!

My partner applied for the 309/100...she is currently here on a tourist visa. I assume if the partner visa comes through before her tourist visa passes the 3 months mark (beginning of March), then that will cancel out her tourist visa and she will only have to fly out once for the visa to be approved. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mattsfoot

Hey guys been watching this thread for a while now too. April 2017 filer through Washington DC. Supplied the medical and police clearances. Had no contact yet from a CO. Almost at 9 months now. We’ve been married almost 5 years and applied for the 309/100.


----------



## nyctoaus

rnnomad said:


> Does anyone know....if my 309/100 visa is still pending approval, can I still go to Australia on another visa in the meantime? If so, which one?


yes you can on a tourist visa. I am currently in sydney on a tourist visa, and it is the second visit ive made since my application has been submitted. just make sure you have a return flight


----------



## Mattsfoot

Has anyone had any contact from a CO or movement out of the DC office lately?


----------



## Dannygolucky

Mattsfoot said:


> Has anyone had any contact from a CO or movement out of the DC office lately?


Nope... meanwhile people are getting approved out of London with a three month wait... read into that what you will.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Yeah I saw that on the other thread. Someone got theirs in 2 months and 10 days or something like that. Crazy. My wife hit 9 months waiting yesterday, so hoping to hear something soon. Hope it speeds up for us DC filers.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Mattsfoot said:


> Yeah I saw that on the other thread. Someone got theirs in 2 months and 10 days or something like that. Crazy. My wife hit 9 months waiting yesterday, so hoping to hear something soon. Hope it speeds up for us DC filers.


Our partner visa was approved in 2 months and 9 days. While I am over the moon, at the same time I am still in utter shock, and cannot believe other countries like Canada are waiting about 5 times as long.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Savage Flame, congrats! I wish DC was that fast 







good luck with your move to Aus!


----------



## MJAus!2018

I'm confused. I'm American and my spouse in Australian. I applied online through the Australian DIBP website. You mean that my application has to go through DC to be approved or is this for paper applications? This living on different continents is driving me insane.


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> I'm confused. I'm American and my spouse in Australian. I applied online through the Australian DIBP website. You mean that my application has to go through DC to be approved or is this for paper applications? This living on different continents is driving me insane.


I believe your application is processed in the country in which your passport is issued? I could be miles off on that, but I think I've read that.

For example - I'm Canadian, I'm applying offshore in Canada, therefore my application will be processed in Ottawa. If you are American and living in the U.S, your application _could_ go through D.C.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Now I'm thinking we have made the wrong decision in applying for a 309/100 versus a 820/801. We decided to apply offshore because we were concerned that we (me and my kids) may be rejected because I have a 20 year-old that is mildly intellectually disabled (he does get a social security death benefit that he will keep the rest of his life even in Australia that he got from my late husband). We felt it would be catastrophic if we were denied while living on Australian soil and was sent home. Right now I have a good job and can financially take care of me and my kids. I was really hoping to get to Australia by July so that my daughter could start school at the half year mark. This thread is making me give up hope of that happening.


----------



## Mattsfoot

As far as I’m aware (stand to be corrected), if the applicant is a US citizen and living in the US, their application is through the DC office even though you they apply online through the main DIBP system... anyway, wherever you’re from, or whichever office or system the application goes through, the global wait times for the 309/100 is currently 11 to 15 months so chances are most people are in for a lengthy wait time


----------



## Mattsfoot

We also thought about applying onshore vs offshore and after speaking with the Ottawa service center, you can’t “choose” if you want to apply for the 309/100 or the 801/820. You have to apply for the one that matches your current situation. Some of the more experienced members can probably provide clarification...


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Now I'm thinking we have made the wrong decision in applying for a 309/100 versus a 820/801. We decided to apply offshore because we were concerned that we (me and my kids) may be rejected because I have a 20 year-old that is mildly intellectually disabled (he does get a social security death benefit that he will keep the rest of his life even in Australia that he got from my late husband). We felt it would be catastrophic if we were denied while living on Australian soil and was sent home. Right now I have a good job and can financially take care of me and my kids. I was really hoping to get to Australia by July so that my daughter could start school at the half year mark. This thread is making me give up hope of that happening.


Don't give up. This process at the best of times is still very stressful and daunting. The important thing is to make sure you have all your basis covered.


----------



## taco

Eh? said:


> I believe your application is processed in the country in which your passport is issued? I could be miles off on that, but I think I've read that.


It's country of residence. So although I am Dutch my application would go through D.C. since I live in the USA.


----------



## Eh?

taco said:


> It's country of residence. So although I am Dutch my application would go through D.C. since I live in the USA.


Ah, makes sense. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Mattsfoot said:


> We also thought about applying onshore vs offshore and after speaking with the Ottawa service center, you can't "choose" if you want to apply for the 309/100 or the 801/820. You have to apply for the one that matches your current situation. Some of the more experienced members can probably provide clarification...


I would have moved there with my kids on tourist visas and then applied for a 820/801. We actually got advice from an immigration attorney and an immigration agent before we applied to see if, in their professional opinions, we had a good chance of being approved. They both thought we had a good chance of approval. I guess we both felt it was safer to go the 309/100 route and we were being told that US 309 visa applications go through in 6-9 months. I sure wish I had found this forum sooner because that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Eh? said:


> Ah, makes sense. Thanks for the correction.





taco said:


> It's country of residence. So although I am Dutch my application would go through D.C. since I live in the USA.


Hmmm, does that mean a US government worker handles my application?


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hmmm, does that mean a US government worker handles my application?


Would that be a problem if they did?


----------



## MJAus!2018

Eh? said:


> Would that be a problem if they did?


Not if our government can stay open....threatening a shutdown again. I'm just not confident that anything happens fast with the US government.


----------



## #62Aussie

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hmmm, does that mean a US government worker handles my application?


I think it's the Australian Embassy in Washington DC that processes them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Not if our government can stay open....threatening a shutdown again. I'm just not confident that anything happens fast with the US government.


The processing time for the s/c 309/100 is currently at 11-15 months. Though we've seen some pretty quick grants lately, it's always best to assume you're going to be waiting for a while.

As #62Aussie said, it's likely done through the Australian Embassy in D.C.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Eh? said:


> The processing time for the s/c 309/100 is currently at 11-15 months. Though we've seen some pretty quick grants lately, it's always best to assume you're going to be waiting for a while.
> 
> As #62Aussie said, it's likely done through the Australian Embassy in D.C.


Yes, I saw the update on processing times on my immi account. I don't see a lot of US citizens immigrating to Australia, so it's hard to tell how long we will have to wait....although, it looks like I shouldn't be surprised by a year long wait. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Yes, I saw the update on processing times on my immi account. I don't see a lot of US citizens immigrating to Australia, so it's hard to tell how long we will have to wait....although, it looks like I shouldn't be surprised by a year long wait. Thanks so much for your input.


Have you already lodged your application?


----------



## MJAus!2018

Eh? said:


> Have you already lodged your application?


Yes, on November 6, 2017. My medical and police checks were submitted at that time too.


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Yes, on November 6, 2017. My medical and police checks were submitted at that time too.


Medical checks for your children as well?

If you've lodged already, then it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Eh? said:


> Medical checks for your children as well?
> 
> If you've lodged already, then it's just a matter of waiting.


Yes. We all passed our medical checks.


----------



## Eh?

MJAus!2018 said:


> Yes. We all passed our medical checks.


Perfect! No use in stressing then, you just need to sit and wait for that golden email!


----------



## rdtrp

I was wondering the same question, a search of the Australian Embassy in DC website confirms that US residents Australian family visas are indeed processed there. Not sure whether our govn shutdown affects them, I sure hope not. But at least it explains for me why applications from some countries seem to get faster processing that others...


----------



## Dannygolucky

rdtrp said:


> I was wondering the same question, a search of the Australian Embassy in DC website confirms that US residents Australian family visas are indeed processed there. Not sure whether our govn shutdown affects them, I sure hope not. But at least it explains for me why applications from some countries seem to get faster processing that others...


I don't mean to sound condescending to anyone, but Australian visas are processed through the Australian Embassy in Washington, which in no way, shape or form has any connection to the U.S. Federal Government. Visas are not processed by "U.S. government workers", they are processed by Australian government workers. the only affect i could see the U.S. government shutdown having on Australian visa approvals is maybe FBI security checks taking longer (or maybe grinding to a halt if the people processing those get furloughed).


----------



## Mattsfoot

Well said Dannygolucky, I agree with everything you mentioned. Didn’t come across as condescending.


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Who from USA has most recently heard back on their visa application?
We applied March 2017, so just trying to see if our turn will be coming up soon!
Thanks


----------



## Dannygolucky

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Who from USA has most recently heard back on their visa application?
> We applied March 2017, so just trying to see if our turn will be coming up soon!
> Thanks


July 2017 here. Not a peep...

People over at the London thread are getting approved within three months! What gives???


----------



## Mattsfoot

April 2017, and haven’t heard a thing... haven’t heard of anything happening through DC since last year.


----------



## rdtrp

August 2017 here. This is torture lol!!


----------



## MJAus!2018

Mine is Nov. 6, 2017. I did my medical checks in October, so I would have everything ready when I lodged my application. At this rate I'm going to have to pay another $1,000 for health checks again (2 children and me). They're only good for a year, right?


----------



## cardude151

I applied in March 2017 for my 309. Not a word yet.


----------



## Ella77

I also applied in April 2017 from the U.S. and have not heard anything. I submitted police and medical checks soon after, so am hoping I don't have to redo them.


----------



## soccerplr

Hello Everyone, just joined the forum. I have also applied for the 309 partner visa, Wife is Australian and I am an American. Applied July 2017, did the police check in November, and medicals just done last week except they have not been uploaded yet on the immi website.


----------



## AussieNYank

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Who from USA has most recently heard back on their visa application?
> We applied March 2017, so just trying to see if our turn will be coming up soon!
> Thanks


February 2017 here and not a peep  Approaching the time to arrange new medical and police checks...sigh...


----------



## Dannygolucky

I don't want to make this political, but maybe the Washington office got swamped with applications following the 2016 election? Maybe a bunch of Aussies and their partners all decided en masse Australia was looking good and the Washington office didn't have the manpower to handle the influx? just my thoughts. It just seems like there's a huge discrepancy in the processing times for the US and the UK for instance, or even Germany, and i can't figure out why.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Mattsfoot said:


> We also thought about applying onshore vs offshore and after speaking with the Ottawa service center, you can't "choose" if you want to apply for the 309/100 or the 801/820. You have to apply for the one that matches your current situation. Some of the more experienced members can probably provide clarification...


We were advised by an Australian immigration attorney to get me and my kids to Australia on a tourist visa and apply for the 820/801 once we got there. Then a bridging visa would be granted after the 90 day tourist visa expired which would make it so I could work and my daughter could attend school. We were also told at the time that US 309 visa applications were taking 6-9 months to be granted by both the Australian immigration attorney and an Australian immigration agent which appears to be wrong. We felt we would get an answer more quickly with a 309 and went that route instead. It doesn't appear that we will hear anything any quicker after what I see here on this forum. We've even thought of canceling the 309 and moving to a 820....another $10,000. I think we are just going to try and be patient and ride this out. Lots of praying too.


----------



## AZ to OZ

*Future filer.*

Hello all.

I plan on filing for a PMV in about 2-3 months and joined this forum a while back to get some indication as to what I should be prepared for. I found this thread and have read through it in it's entirety since posts starting in Dec. 2014. (I plan to go back and read it from the beginning, about another years worth of posts!)

I have found a lot of useful and pertinent information some of which I would never have thought of considering. It was great reading the stories of the people who have been granted their visas and daunting reading the stressful and time consuming situations of others.

Given that over time the rules, laws and procedures change for filing and acceptance I plan to compile a list of information that I gleaned useful or worthy from this thread and will post it here to save others time. I still have questions myself which I will be asking here soon or finding elsewhere.

Good luck to everyone in their process!

FYI, I'm a US citizen (Arizona), fiance AU (Perth)


----------



## rdtrp

The discrepancy certainly is disheartening and frustrating. At least having a general idea and you all to share the wait with is helpful. I agree that there might be something to the possibility of a mass exodus; perhaps wouldn't have considered Australia as most peoples first option! Sure hope it speeds up soon...Anyone considered a tourist visa at this point? Is there still a 6 month and 1 year option?


----------



## nyctoaus

Ella77 said:


> I also applied in April 2017 from the U.S. and have not heard anything. I submitted police and medical checks soon after, so am hoping I don't have to redo them.


Ive seen threads here about medical and police checks expiring. id go through old threads. I believe its something you can contact the immi office about, or put a complaint (?) through or something. its unreasonable to make someone do it twice.


----------



## hisbooboo

It's recommended to not doing police or medical upon submission because of the long wait periods.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Out of curiosity, has anyone on this thread called the Ottawa service center number recently to enquire if they have a CO assigned to their pending application?


----------



## Dannygolucky

Mattsfoot said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone on this thread called the Ottawa service center number recently to enquire if they have a CO assigned to their pending application?


Yes I've called a couple of times. Basically, you spend 40 minutes to an hour on hold to have them tell you there's nothing they can do or tell you, and that you have to wait for a CO to contact you.

They were helpful giving general advise on visas such as the 600, for instance. But don't expect them to be some sort of magic bullet to your 309 application.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Dannygolucky said:


> Mattsfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone on this thread called the Ottawa service center number recently to enquire if they have a CO assigned to their pending application?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've called a couple of times. Basically, you spend 40 minutes to an hour on hold to have them tell you there's nothing they can do or tell you, and that you have to wait for a CO to contact you.
> 
> They were helpful giving general advise on visas such as the 600, for instance. But don't expect them to be some sort of magic bullet to your 309 application.
Click to expand...

Yeah I just called. Luckily only waited 10 minutes. Lady put me on hold then came back a few mins later and said she couldn't tell me anything because I'm the sponsor (even though I'm listed as an authorized rep). Might get my wife to call later and see what response they give her as the applicant. She did give me the generic response and say applications are taking 16 months and a CO will contact us if any further info is needed.


----------



## Eh?

Mattsfoot said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone on this thread called the Ottawa service center number recently to enquire if they have a CO assigned to their pending application?


I spoke with an immigration lawyer in Canada (who happens to be Australian not an Australian based RMA) a ways back and he said Ottawa was relatively fast at processing s/c 309 as of late. He did his father in-laws application (Canadian wife) and it took 6 weeks to get a grant.

It's honestly luck of the draw it seems, but anything you can do to make your application stand out, in a good way, like having a decision ready application, it probably helps.


----------



## Eh?

Eh? said:


> I spoke with an immigration lawyer in Canada (who happens to be Australian not an Australian based RMA) a ways back and he said Ottawa was relatively fast at processing s/c 309 as of late. He did his father in-laws application (Canadian wife) and it took 6 weeks to get a grant.
> 
> It's honestly luck of the draw it seems, but anything you can do to make your application stand out, in a good way, like having a decision ready application, it probably helps.


I should also mention that I was speaking with a former CO (DIBP employee) as well and he said decision ready is great, but can be luck of the draw. So, take this all for what its worth.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Just curious....of those of you applying from America, did you apply for a 309 or a 300?


----------



## Mattsfoot

MJAus!2018 said:


> Just curious....of those of you applying from America, did you apply for a 309 or a 300?


309, but hoping to get 100 as we've been married and living together over 5 years


----------



## Ella77

309 for me


----------



## rdtrp

300 for us


----------



## rnnomad

Just got FBI clearance back for my sponsor and uploaded to immi account. Anyone sure of how long it takes after this for a decision? This was the last piece of evidence we needed to provide per our case officer. Also anyone know of how to notify the department that we've added new evidence? The button on the online application is already grey-ed out from pushing it earlier when we submitted docs.


----------



## rdtrp

We uploaded everything for both us within a week of our initial application last August, including his clearances. I believe when our number is up, they'll look at the application all at once. From what Ive read, junior workers review stuff as it comes in and make requests over time for what might be missing. Other than that, its no communicado until that golden email. I haven't seen any movement or approvals for the folks on here form the US for quite a long time. Would love to know why and what are average appoval times are for just this country. So much to plan, so hard when you haven't a clue.


----------



## Dannygolucky

rdtrp said:


> We uploaded everything for both us within a week of our initial application last August, including his clearances. I believe when our number is up, they'll look at the application all at once. From what Ive read, junior workers review stuff as it comes in and make requests over time for what might be missing. Other than that, its no communicado until that golden email. I haven't seen any movement or approvals for the folks on here form the US for quite a long time. Would love to know why and what are average appoval times are for just this country. So much to plan, so hard when you haven't a clue.


I've struggled with the slow pace of the Washington embassy... the DIBP actually rolled into the new super Department of Home Affairs just last month, so this could also be a reason for the slow pace, as the departments merge. But it doesn't make sense why London can approve people in weeks and the US takes months to a year... I just don't get it.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Dannygolucky said:


> rdtrp said:
> 
> 
> 
> We uploaded everything for both us within a week of our initial application last August, including his clearances. I believe when our number is up, they'll look at the application all at once. From what Ive read, junior workers review stuff as it comes in and make requests over time for what might be missing. Other than that, its no communicado until that golden email. I haven't seen any movement or approvals for the folks on here form the US for quite a long time. Would love to know why and what are average appoval times are for just this country. So much to plan, so hard when you haven't a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> I've struggled with the slow pace of the Washington embassy... the DIBP actually rolled into the new super Department of Home Affairs just last month, so this could also be a reason for the slow pace, as the departments merge. But it doesn't make sense why London can approve people in weeks and the US takes months to a year... I just don't get it.
Click to expand...

Thus waiting sucks. So ready to get on with our lives. It's tough to plan things like relocating dogs etc. when we have no idea about timelines. They should publish timelines for each embassy and not this global mambo-jambo. Looking back through this thread, it does seem like dec/jan are slower months, but I don't recall any approvals or even contact from the embassy since late November. Maybe there are people viewing this thread who aren't members in the forum, who have heard?? Anyone out there?? Haha. All in due course I guess


----------



## MJAus!2018

Mattsfoot said:


> It sucks. So ready to get on with our lives. It's tough to plan things like relocating dogs etc. when we have no idea about timelines. They should publish timelines for each embassy and not this global mambo-jambo. Looking back through this thread, it does seem like dec/jan are slower months, but I don't recall any approvals or even contact from the embassy since late November. Maybe there are people viewing this thread who aren't members in the forum, who have heard?? Anyone out there?? Haha


I agree completely with "They should publish timelines for each embassy and not this global mambo-jambo". There's just too much guessing involved. I REALLY wish I had news to add to help fill people with some hope.


----------



## Mattsfoot

I was looking through the Aus Embassy website. It looks like there are currently two open positions for visa processing officers which close on Feb 26. Maybe this could explain the slower visa movement as of late through DC..? At least we have the 11-15 months current wait time to go off of


----------



## hisbooboo

My husband's was approved in December. They may have reached the unofficial number of approvals for this financial year. When we applied in Dec 2016, absolutely no communication was coming from Washington D.C. for anyone until the new financial year, remembering the Australian financial year runs from July to end of June.


----------



## Mattsfoot

hisbooboo said:


> My husband's was approved in December. They may have reached the unofficial number of approvals for this financial year. When we applied in Dec 2016, absolutely no communication was coming from Washington D.C. for anyone until the new financial year, remembering the Australian financial year runs from July to end of June.


Thanks for the info hisbooboo. I know there are limits on certain visas, however there isn't supposed to be a limit on 309/100 or 820/801 partner visas according to the website - I guess that's why you used the word 'unofficial'. There potentially can be though for prospective marriage visa 300. Whenever it's meant to be I guess.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hi everyone,
I haven’t posted in a while because there was not much to report. We’re still waiting for the partner visa 309 (submitted Nov 2016), and it’s being processed through Washington DC. A few additional documents were requested in October, including a FBI check for the sponsor. Since my husband is not a US citizen nor a permanent resident this added a few months to our wait. Finally, it looks like we’ll get the FBI check within the next 2 weeks. This will be the last requested document we have to submit.

Does anyone have any experience how long it takes to get the visa granted once all requested documents have been submitted?


----------



## hisbooboo

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't posted in a while because there was not much to report. We're still waiting for the partner visa 309 (submitted Nov 2016), and it's being processed through Washington DC. A few additional documents were requested in October, including a FBI check for the sponsor. Since my husband is not a US citizen nor a permanent resident this added a few months to our wait. Finally, it looks like we'll get the FBI check within the next 2 weeks. This will be the last requested document we have to submit.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience how long it takes to get the visa granted once all requested documents have been submitted?


Hey mate, I was wondering how you were getting on. I'm sorry you have had more delays, hopefully the end is near.

They contacted us within a week of uploading requested info to tell my husband to leave Australia for the grant, but this was also when Washington D.C. was being a little more active, it appears they have quietened down again.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks for your response hisbooboo. I’m hoping it will take a week once we’ve submitted the FBI check but we’ll see how it goes. I’ve told the case officer that I’m already outside of the country so that the visa can be granted as soon as possible. I’ll post an update as soon as I have one.


----------



## nyctoaus

Hey everyone,
Also no new info here. 
Applied 309 april 30
I was just in australia on a tourist visa for 2 months. was nervous a CO might try and contact me while i was only on an australian sim card. When you guys get contact is it via email always? has anyone ever experienced it going to spam folder? just making myself nervous for probably no reason.

Still yet to do my medical, however everything else is front loaded. 

My partner, the sponsor, did his AFP check and it will soon expire. I know it was recently discussed, but does anyone have any info about requirements soon expiring? anything positive other than "just do it again"


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hi nyctoaus,
my experience was that once I received the first communication (after 11 months) it was pretty clear it had arrived in my email. In my case they send a request for additional documents for the sponsor in Oct last year. The request was sent via email and also showed in my Immiaccount. For that Immiaccount update I also got a email notification. It’s probably good to regularly keep an eye on the junk mail folder and to keep the phone number up to date, just in case. 

Regarding the a new AFP it’s difficult to say and totally up to you. If you want to get a new one, just to have it up your sleeve just in case they ask for it, then do it since it’s so easy. I can only share the positive experience that my CO didn’t request a new medical check when mine ”expired” in Dec 2017 but those kind of descisions are at the discretion of each CO.

Good luck!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

We got our first correspondence from Washington DC today!!!
They requested more info. 

Our timeline for PMV 300
Lodged from USA 19th March 2017
Medical clearance November 2017
Police clearance (applicant) January 2018
Request for more info 20th February 2018

Information requested
-applicant FBI clearance
-sponsor police check
-certified copy of applicant birth certificate
-NOIM

Best of luck to everyone else waiting on Washington DC too 
Nicole


----------



## MJAus!2018

I'm so excited for you nicole-PMV300. I hope everything goes through smoothly and fast for you.
Can someone please answer this question:
I did an FBI clearance for the police check. Do I have to do something on a state level too?


----------



## nicole-PMV300

MJAus!2018 said:


> I'm so excited for you nicole-PMV300. I hope everything goes through smoothly and fast for you.
> Can someone please answer this question:
> I did an FBI clearance for the police check. Do I have to do something on a state level too?


Thanks so much MJAus!2018 
In one of the documents I received from immigration today, there's a sentence that says "Applicants currently living in the United States must obtain both a State-wide police clearance AND an FBI clearance in their current name and any other name they are, or have previously been known by." ...hope that helps!
Hope everything goes quickly and smoothly for you too!


----------



## Mattsfoot

Congrats Nicole! Awesome to hear of movement through DC! Good luck with the rest of it and thanks for the quick update on here 

MJAus- we submitted an FBI and state police clearance. We are currently living in the states.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

The state clearance is required for any state lived in for 3 months in the last 12 months.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Here's the link for info on US police checks.


----------



## rdtrp

Thanks for that info Skyblue and Nicole. I submitted FBI and local police checks, went ahead and just applied for the state one as well. Congrats Nicole! So glad they're actually alive at the embassy lol!


----------



## nyctoaus

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hi nyctoaus,
> my experience was that once I received the first communication (after 11 months) it was pretty clear it had arrived in my email. In my case they send a request for additional documents for the sponsor in Oct last year. The request was sent via email and also showed in my Immiaccount. For that Immiaccount update I also got a email notification. It's probably good to regularly keep an eye on the junk mail folder and to keep the phone number up to date, just in case.
> 
> Regarding the a new AFP it's difficult to say and totally up to you. If you want to get a new one, just to have it up your sleeve just in case they ask for it, then do it since it's so easy. I can only share the positive experience that my CO didn't request a new medical check when mine "expired" in Dec 2017 but those kind of descisions are at the discretion of each CO.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks so much SWEDE! ya we will most likely cave and just do the check again. all the stuff i see on here i always just assume the worst like i lost an email and everything will go wrong. ha

CONGRATS NICOLE! and now that i see there is a march contact i think i should organize my medical soon.

And i see the link about state police checks, but before my holiday i went to the police station and they kept telling me they only organized fbi ones?!?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctoaus said:


> thanks so much SWEDE! ya we will most likely cave and just do the check again. all the stuff i see on here i always just assume the worst like i lost an email and everything will go wrong. ha
> 
> CONGRATS NICOLE! and now that i see there is a march contact i think i should organize my medical soon.
> 
> And i see the link about state police checks, but before my holiday i went to the police station and they kept telling me they only organized fbi ones?!?


You need to look up the process for your state. For FL, it was as simple as printing a one page app and mailing it with a check. No prints required and no need to go to a police station (they prob wouldn't know how it's done anyway and even if they did, they wouldn't do it anyway because I just mail a form in).

Assuming you're in NY: Criminal History Records, Background Checks - NY DCJS


----------



## SwedeInNYC

My husbands and I sent our NY State Police check requests from Australia. We had our finger prints done at a police station in Victoria on the FBI finger print form which we printed out and brought to the police station.


----------



## Ozbound3

Hello everyone, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm in Florida and my husband is in Perth. We lodged our 309 visa on January 29, 2018. My husband was denied a US visa a little over a year ago and we have been apart now for nearly 10 months. I was on a forum like this while we waited for the US visa and it helped to see others going through the same journey. Good luck to everyone still waiting! I'm really hoping this process does not take the full 11-15 months currently estimated but I am not really optimistic  Does anyone know what the current time frame is in Washington? I've seen 12-15 months on here.. not sure how up to date that is.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ozbound3 said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm in Florida and my husband is in Perth. We lodged our 309 visa on January 29, 2018. My husband was denied a US visa a little over a year ago and we have been apart now for nearly 10 months. I was on a forum like this while we waited for the US visa and it helped to see others going through the same journey. Good luck to everyone still waiting! I'm really hoping this process does not take the full 11-15 months currently estimated but I am not really optimistic  Does anyone know what the current time frame is in Washington? I've seen 12-15 months on here.. not sure how up to date that is.


It really depends on a lot of factors... for example, we tend to see a ton of grants just before the fiscal year ends (and then things go quiet for a few months before really picking back up. I would say 9-12 months for a 309 from the US would be a reasonable guess lately.

Expect the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## rdtrp

nyctoaus said:


> thanks so much SWEDE! ya we will most likely cave and just do the check again. all the stuff i see on here i always just assume the worst like i lost an email and everything will go wrong. ha
> 
> CONGRATS NICOLE! and now that i see there is a march contact i think i should organize my medical soon.
> 
> And i see the link about state police checks, but before my holiday i went to the police station and they kept telling me they only organized fbi ones?!?


I was told by our local police station that I only needed, and they only do, theirs and the FBI as well which is why I hadn't done the state one. After following the link from Sky, I found the online state one as well.


----------



## Ozbound3

Skybluebrewer said:


> It really depends on a lot of factors... for example, we tend to see a ton of grants just before the fiscal year ends (and then things go quiet for a few months before really picking back up. I would say 9-12 months for a 309 from the US would be a reasonable guess lately.
> 
> Expect the worst and hope for the best!


Thanks! I guess we will see. Definitely not getting my hopes up too much though.


----------



## wazza100

Hi All, 

I had a few questions on this and thanks in advance for the help. I am currently living in NYC with my girlfriend (I am an Aus citizen and she is American). Is there a checklist available on the forums of tips and tricks for what to include to make the process more seamless. I know there is something official on the homeaffairs website but something more unofficial. 

Additionally police reports. When should we collate these is it better to submit this when the application is submitted. Have anyone used :> Approved FBI channelers (US citizens and permanent residents only) seems like it is quicker doing it via this route? And do we also need a local police report also in addition to the FBI and is it as simple as going to a police station in Manhattan to do this part? 

Furthermore, for things like passports etc do we need a laywer to provide some sort of affidavit stating that all the scanned documents being provided are original? And what is the process to get documents certified?

Many thanks


----------



## nyctoaus

wazza100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a few questions on this and thanks in advance for the help. I am currently living in NYC with my girlfriend (I am an Aus citizen and she is American). Is there a checklist available on the forums of tips and tricks for what to include to make the process more seamless. I know there is something official on the homeaffairs website but something more unofficial.
> 
> Additionally police reports. When should we collate these is it better to submit this when the application is submitted. Have anyone used :> Approved FBI channelers (US citizens and permanent residents only) seems like it is quicker doing it via this route? And do we also need a local police report also in addition to the FBI and is it as simple as going to a police station in Manhattan to do this part?
> 
> Furthermore, for things like passports etc do we need a laywer to provide some sort of affidavit stating that all the scanned documents being provided are original? And what is the process to get documents certified?
> 
> Many thanks


Hey, 
Also NYC here. 
I used accurate biometrics for my FBI check, they have an office by city hall. they are an approved channel from the list. It only took 2 days for the whole thing to be processed and receive the email.
NY state check is harder. i went to 1 police plaza as well as a local precinct but you cant do it in person. someone thankfully posted how to get it here about 2 pages ago in the blog.
If you scroll through a lot of the backposting of this thread there are lists of the documents people posted, how many witness statements, phone logs, texts, pics, etc.
I used color copies for my documents and brought them to a notary of the public here in the states (which isnt required for some of them but it was minimal cost so i did it anyway). if you plan to visit australia at all during your wait period i suggest holding off on certifying your documents until you are there as it is free or very inexpensive compared to the cost of the consulate here in nyc (its like 50$ per document?!?! what?!?!!)


----------



## wazza100

nyctoaus said:


> Hey,
> Also NYC here.
> I used accurate biometrics for my FBI check, they have an office by city hall. they are an approved channel from the list. It only took 2 days for the whole thing to be processed and receive the email.
> NY state check is harder. i went to 1 police plaza as well as a local precinct but you cant do it in person. someone thankfully posted how to get it here about 2 pages ago in the blog.
> If you scroll through a lot of the backposting of this thread there are lists of the documents people posted, how many witness statements, phone logs, texts, pics, etc.
> I used color copies for my documents and brought them to a notary of the public here in the states (which isnt required for some of them but it was minimal cost so i did it anyway). if you plan to visit australia at all during your wait period i suggest holding off on certifying your documents until you are there as it is free or very inexpensive compared to the cost of the consulate here in nyc (its like 50$ per document?!?! what?!?!!)


Thanks so much :> criminaljustice.ny.gov was the one you used right? And I guess all of these are only valid for 12 months so probably doesn't make sense to do it till later. I can't use the non-FBI one as I am not a greencard/US citizen but my girlfriend is. Am surprised they make me do the same as the sponsor.

At what point do they usually ask to see a certified copy? And assume the notary public you sued here in the states didn't charge you $50 ha. The consulate charging that per document is completely insane. I guess it is just a way for them to make more $$.

It is disappointing that it seems to take so long right now for the partner visa. And looks like you have been waiting for a long time also.

Thanks again


----------



## Skybluebrewer

wazza100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a few questions on this and thanks in advance for the help. I am currently living in NYC with my girlfriend (I am an Aus citizen and she is American). Is there a checklist available on the forums of tips and tricks for what to include to make the process more seamless. I know there is something official on the homeaffairs website but something more unofficial.
> 
> Additionally police reports. When should we collate these is it better to submit this when the application is submitted. Have anyone used :> Approved FBI channelers (US citizens and permanent residents only) seems like it is quicker doing it via this route? And do we also need a local police report also in addition to the FBI and is it as simple as going to a police station in Manhattan to do this part?
> 
> Furthermore, for things like passports etc do we need a laywer to provide some sort of affidavit stating that all the scanned documents being provided are original? And what is the process to get documents certified?
> 
> Many thanks


 The applicant will need a state check and an FBI check. I used Accurate Biometrics as a channeler and had results in a week. I went to my local police station to do the prints and then mailed them in. If you as the sponsor have been in the US more than 12 months cumulatively in the last 10 years, you'll need an FBI check as well but you can only use a channeler if you're a permanent resident or citizen of the US. If you're neither, then you'll need to apply straight through the FBI which can take much longer. Even if you haven't been in the US 12 months in total, you will likely still be asked for one because you are living there.

Police checks are only valid for 12 months and US processing times are taking about that long. I would hold off and wait a few months after applying. Like I said, Accurate Biometrics was very quick.

If you apply online, there is absolutely no need to get certified copies of any documents. Certified copies are for mailed applications (which I'm not sure is even an option to apply anymore) because you clearly would not send in original documents so you'd send in copies of those documents instead. When applying online, all you need to do is upload good color scans.

Only the Form 888s need to be certified and even that is not a certified copy. The person who writes the form gets their signature certified (in other words, witnessed) to prove it was they that did the form. You'd still upload color scans of these originals.


----------



## Ella77

I hit 11 months today with no communication. Hoping to hear something in April 

Good luck to everyone else waiting from the US!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

Just a little update from us....
Our application status now says "Assessment in Progress" as of today

PMV300
Lodged from USA 19th March 2017
Medical clearance November 2017
Police clearance (applicant) January 2018
Request for more info 20th February 2018
FBI clearance February 2018
Police clearance (sponsor) March 2018

Best of luck to everyone else as well!


----------



## rdtrp

Yea Nicole, almost there!


----------



## redleg33

nicole-PMV300 said:


> Just a little update from us....
> Our application status now says "Assessment in Progress" as of today
> 
> PMV300
> Lodged from USA 19th March 2017
> Medical clearance November 2017
> Police clearance (applicant) January 2018
> Request for more info 20th February 2018
> FBI clearance February 2018
> Police clearance (sponsor) March 2018
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else as well!


Awesome, absolutely stoked for you. Hopefully that means we will have some contact soon as we applied 2 weeks before you.


----------



## RobCyn1965

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum. I've read thru a lot of the pages in this thread and I'm so relieved to have people to talk to about this visa process.

We used an immigration agent to apply for our 309, my wife (US citizen) got a 3 year exclusion back in May 2017 for a 49 day overstay on a tourist visa, which gutted us as we had been so cautious to not break any visa rules but we misread the date of expiry on her tourist visa after we applied for a 12 month extension and were only granted a 3 month extension.

Our application was submitted in early October 2017. I just got back from a visit to the USA on Tuesday and the week prior we were asked to provide a local police check for my wife. Does this mean we have been assigned a case officer? 

Any help with this would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

RobCyn1965 said:


> Our application was submitted in early October 2017. I just got back from a visit to the USA on Tuesday and the week prior we were asked to provide a local police check for my wife. Does this mean we have been assigned a case officer?
> 
> Any help with this would be great. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to this patient little club! I would say that it is definitely a sign that someone is having a look at your case, although I don't know if it's a CO doing that or just someone pre-assessing the cases to see if important documents are missing.

In my case I found that any sign or communication was a good one. Personally, it's the zero communication that is the most grueling.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RobCyn1965

Thanks so much SwedeInNYC. OMG, the zero communication is doing my head in and I'm sure our immigration agent is sick of hearing from me! This visa thing is all consuming.... I literally can't even focus on life.


----------



## nicole-PMV300

WE JUST RECEIVED OUR PMV 300 GRANT!!!!
Still in shock 
All the best to everyone else on here too!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

nicole-PMV300 said:


> WE JUST RECEIVED OUR PMV 300 GRANT!!!!
> Still in shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone else on here too!


Big congrats, that's awesome!! 
If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take from submitting the last police clearance to getting the grant?


----------



## minesapint

nicole-PMV300 said:


> WE JUST RECEIVED OUR PMV 300 GRANT!!!!
> Still in shock
> All the best to everyone else on here too!


Congratulations!! Hoping for some communication on mine soon!


----------



## nicole-PMV300

SwedeInNYC said:


> Big congrats, that's awesome!!
> If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take from submitting the last police clearance to getting the grant?


We finished submitting the requested documents on Thursday, and I followed up by sending a friendly email to our case officer letting her know that we appreciate her taking the time to look into our case and hoped to hear something back soon  .... then a few minutes after noon today, the grant notice came thru in my email!!
So, only 4 days after we finished submitting the requested docs!


----------



## Mattsfoot

nicole-PMV300 said:


> WE JUST RECEIVED OUR PMV 300 GRANT!!!!
> Still in shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone else on here too!


Congrats Nicole!! Awesome!!

Hope you hear back soon SwedeinNYC - been a while for you guys!


----------



## SwedeInNYC

How great, that’s quick! I’m waiting for the FBI clearance (sponsor) to arrive in the mail. That will be he last requested document we submit and I’m hoping the grant happens as quickly as yours once it’s submitted. 

All the best for you and your life in Australia!


----------



## JTeam

SwedeInNYC said:


> How great, that's quick! I'm waiting for the FBI clearance (sponsor) to arrive in the mail. That will be he last requested document we submit and I'm hoping the grant happens as quickly as yours once it's submitted.
> 
> All the best for you and your life in Australia!


Am I right in seeing you're coming up on 18 months since application?

And second, what do you mean by 'sponsor approved'?


----------



## SwedeInNYC

JTeam said:


> SwedeInNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in seeing you're coming up on 18 months since application?
> 
> And second, what do you mean by 'sponsor approved'?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah almost, we're in the 16th month now.
> 
> The "sponsor approved" status was something that changed in my ImmiAccount, as well as my husbands sponsor account, back in August. We took it as a good sign that my husband was approved as a sponsor and that we wouldn't have to submit an FBI or further police checks, but a couple of months later they still asked for those. Since my husband is no US citizen or permanent resident, the long wait for the FBI check is mainly what brought us to 16 months. The other checks and documents only took a few weeks to sort out.
Click to expand...


----------



## findoutmore

RobCyn1965 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I've read thru a lot of the pages in this thread and I'm so relieved to have people to talk to about this visa process.
> 
> We used an immigration agent to apply for our 309, my wife (US citizen) got a 3 year exclusion back in May 2017 for a 49 day overstay on a tourist visa, which gutted us as we had been so cautious to not break any visa rules but we misread the date of expiry on her tourist visa after we applied for a 12 month extension and were only granted a 3 month extension.
> 
> Our application was submitted in early October 2017. I just got back from a visit to the USA on Tuesday and the week prior we were asked to provide a local police check for my wife. Does this mean we have been assigned a case officer?
> 
> Any help with this would be great. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

My husband and I are in a very similar situation (US spouse w/ 3 year ban). What migration agent did you use? I am anxious to find someone who has experience in partner visas with a ban.

Thanks!


----------



## ronniedee

SwedeInNYC said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah almost, we're in the 16th month now.
> 
> The "sponsor approved" status was something that changed in my ImmiAccount, as well as my husbands sponsor account, back in August. We took it as a good sign that my husband was approved as a sponsor and that we wouldn't have to submit an FBI or further police checks, but a couple of months later they still asked for those. Since my husband is no US citizen or permanent resident, the long wait for the FBI check is mainly what brought us to 16 months. The other checks and documents only took a few weeks to sort out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, firstly really finding this forum useful to hear other people's experiences of waiting for this 309 visa to come!
> 
> For our situation, we applied in April 2017 via a paper application to Washington DC and besides getting a medical request a month later, we have not heard anything since. Radio silence and no request for police clearance etc. So as of today, its been 11 months, and whilst the website says 11-15 months, we are just waiting atleast to hear from a CO to tell us to get a police clearance sorted in the US which takes 3 months for the FBI.
> 
> Anyway, very useful to hear other people's status too to know that we are not alone in this situation of painfully waiting for an update.
> 
> @SwedeInNYC - you have been waiting 16 months to date? When were you asked to get FBI /police clearance? Was that 3 months ago?
Click to expand...


----------



## ronniedee

Mattsfoot said:


> Congrats Nicole!! Awesome!!
> 
> Hope you hear back soon SwedeinNYC - been a while for you guys!


How long has it been for you @Mattsfoot ? When did you apply and get meds / police clearance? or has it been radio silence on your end too? We haven't got assigned a CO as yet either. Literally only communications were asking for medical to be done in May 2017 after we applied in April 2017. Then no communications or requests at all since then. When we've called up, they've just said to wait 11-16 months and its still being processed.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ronniedee said:


> SwedeInNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, firstly really finding this forum useful to hear other people's experiences of waiting for this 309 visa to come!
> 
> For our situation, we applied in April 2017 via a paper application to Washington DC and besides getting a medical request a month later, we have not heard anything since. Radio silence and no request for police clearance etc. So as of today, its been 11 months, and whilst the website says 11-15 months, we are just waiting atleast to hear from a CO to tell us to get a police clearance sorted in the US which takes 3 months for the FBI.
> 
> Anyway, very useful to hear other people's status too to know that we are not alone in this situation of painfully waiting for an update.
> 
> @SwedeInNYC - you have been waiting 16 months to date? When were you asked to get FBI /police clearance? Was that 3 months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> A US citizen or permanent resident can use an approved FBI channeler. I used Accurate Biometrics and had my FBI clearance within one week.
> 
> Don't forget that you'd also need a state check for any state lived in for 3 of the previous 12 months.
> 
> If the sponsor is living in the states, I would go ahead and get the FBI check now if you can't use a channeler. Sponsor living in the states would need a state check too.
> 
> Click here for channeler and police clearance info. Scroll to the bottom.
Click to expand...


----------



## RobCyn1965

findoutmore said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are in a very similar situation (US spouse w/ 3 year ban). What migration agent did you use? I am anxious to find someone who has experience in partner visas with a ban.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Findoutmore,

We are using 'Immigration Western Sydney'

Goodluck with your application


----------



## JTeam

*sponsor approval?*



SwedeInNYC said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah almost, we're in the 16th month now.
> 
> The "sponsor approved" status was something that changed in my ImmiAccount, as well as my husbands sponsor account, back in August. We took it as a good sign that my husband was approved as a sponsor and that we wouldn't have to submit an FBI or further police checks, but a couple of months later they still asked for those. Since my husband is no US citizen or permanent resident, the long wait for the FBI check is mainly what brought us to 16 months. The other checks and documents only took a few weeks to sort out.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I just didn't think that sponsor had to be approved for applications made prior to legislation amendments in
> November 2016
> 
> I thought that was a separate process that was not retrospective legislation
> Would any MARA's like to clarify this point?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Brin/sponsor-requirements
Click to expand...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A sponsor always had to apply and be approved. The 40SP is not new.

The requirement to require a police check is. Prior to that date, it was only required for apps with minor dependent children. That being said, it seems cases can be handled on a case by case basis, so a CO can request things that may not necessarily be required. I suppose you could argue it but is it worth it?

Form 80s are a requirement now according to the website and I have had two visas submitted without being requested one whereas someone from the US applying within days of me for the same visa was asked for one. Then when we went to apply for the next visa around the same time, that person was requested an AFP check and I wasn't. We had spent only a few weeks difference in Australia having arrived nearly the same time, from the same country, on the same visas. That person had been in Oz for about 7 months.

So I'm sure some people still waiting that applied prior to Nov 2016 have not needed to do the sponsor police check while others have been asked for it.


----------



## Ozbound3

Hi everyone, I just had a quick question. I applied with a migrant agent as my situation is too complicated and I have already had set backs with a US visa for my husband. I notice that a lot of people get emails from their CO's when they are assigned. If I am applying with an agent, will I ever actually hear from a Case Officer or will all the communication go directly to my agent?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ozbound3 said:


> Hi everyone, I just had a quick question. I applied with a migrant agent as my situation is too complicated and I have already had set backs with a US visa for my husband. I notice that a lot of people get emails from their CO's when they are assigned. If I am applying with an agent, will I ever actually hear from a Case Officer or will all the communication go directly to my agent?


No one gets an email stating a CO has been assigned. They only get an email because their applications are missing something and so they know someone is looking at it. If your application was done well and included everything, and a CO doesn't require anything further, you'll just get a grant one day without knowing someone was even looking at your case.

I believe the communication is all done through the agent. They'll notify you if anything more is requested and forward the grant email to you as well.


----------



## JTeam

Skybluebrewer said:


> A sponsor always had to apply and be approved. The 40SP is not new.
> 
> The requirement to require a police check is. Prior to that date, it was only required for apps with minor dependent children. That being said, it seems cases can be handled on a case by case basis, so a CO can request things that may not necessarily be required. I suppose you could argue it but is it worth it?
> 
> Form 80s are a requirement now according to the website and I have had two visas submitted without being requested one whereas someone from the US applying within days of me for the same visa was asked for one. Then when we went to apply for the next visa around the same time, that person was requested an AFP check and I wasn't. We had spent only a few weeks difference in Australia having arrived nearly the same time, from the same country, on the same visas. That person had been in Oz for about 7 months.
> 
> So I'm sure some people still waiting that applied prior to Nov 2016 have not needed to do the sponsor police check while others have been asked for it.


Thank you for this clarification. I'll feedback on what additional requests are made in our case. Have already provided afp checks, 40sp (and 80 for partner)
Cheers

4th Hank


----------



## Mattsfoot

ronniedee said:


> Mattsfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Nicole!! Awesome!!
> 
> Hope you hear back soon SwedeinNYC - been a while for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been for you @Mattsfoot ? When did you apply and get meds / police clearance? or has it been radio silence on your end too? We haven't got assigned a CO as yet either. Literally only communications were asking for medical to be done in May 2017 after we applied in April 2017. Then no communications or requests at all since then. When we've called up, they've just said to wait 11-16 months and its still being processed.
Click to expand...

Hey Ronniedee, we applied April 2017 too. The medical and police checks were completed and added towards the end of 2017/early 2018. We have not had any contact to date. Hopefully soon for us all.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

We finally received the FBI check for my husband (sponsor)  That is the last document they requested so we're hoping the grant comes through soon.


----------



## AussieNYank

Hi all...so we finally have some movement I on our submission after nearly 13 months, and they are asking for further information to be attached, including the 40SP sponsor form and several other generic items they ask for originally such as relationship registration, birth certificates, character references etc etc etc...now of course this seems odd as the 40SP has been done and all the documents they state as examples were attached right from the start. So we’re confused as to why they wouldn’t have these attachments already. We of course will ring and talk to our case officer (it does finally have a name of a case officer), but can’t ring now until Tuesday due to time difference. In the meantime just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with attachments?!?!?

We are still very glad to have some movement after so long!!!

Also - has anyone had their visa approved after 12 months from the medical and FBI checks and they haven’t asked you to redo these?

Cheers!
Aussie


----------



## nyctoaus

AussieNYank said:


> Hi all...so we finally have some movement I on our submission after nearly 13 months, and they are asking for further information to be attached, including the 40SP sponsor form and several other generic items they ask for originally such as relationship registration, birth certificates, character references etc etc etc...now of course this seems odd as the 40SP has been done and all the documents they state as examples were attached right from the start. So we're confused as to why they wouldn't have these attachments already. We of course will ring and talk to our case officer (it does finally have a name of a case officer), but can't ring now until Tuesday due to time difference. In the meantime just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with attachments?!?!?
> 
> We are still very glad to have some movement after so long!!!
> 
> Also - has anyone had their visa approved after 12 months from the medical and FBI checks and they haven't asked you to redo these?
> 
> Cheers!
> Aussie


So weird. that is sort of happening with us as well. my husband(the sponsor) finished uploading all his documents months and months ago to his profile and recently logged back in to find they were missing. 
we havent had any CO contact yet but i was planning on calling the office in DC next week to see inquire if there are system issues and he should try and upload everything again. im curious what they will tell you,


----------



## rnnomad

SwedeInNYC said:


> We finally received the FBI check for my husband (sponsor)  That is the last document they requested so we're hoping the grant comes through soon.


Hi SwedeInNYC, we were in a similar situation to you. My sponsor's FBI check came in on 10 Feb and we uploaded it that day. There has been no communication since and that was the last bit of evidence they requested. I have heard from other users on here that once they upload the last requested evidence their visa grant comes through quite quickly afterwards. Does not look like that will be the case for us. Let me know what you hear and good luck!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rnnomad said:


> Hi SwedeInNYC, we were in a similar situation to you. My sponsor's FBI check came in on 10 Feb and we uploaded it that day. There has been no communication since and that was the last bit of evidence they requested. I have heard from other users on here that once they upload the last requested evidence their visa grant comes through quite quickly afterwards. Does not look like that will be the case for us. Let me know what you hear and good luck!


It varies quite a bit. The lucky ones get grants shortly after supplying the requested info... within days or weeks. I've seen some people wait closer to the 12 month mark after submitting requested docs.

I'm sure it'll come soon for though. Things seem to be moving a lot lately.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

One of the benefits of front loading an app with everything... if they have what they need, they'd give you a visa grant rather than request more info. Kind of a gamble though if they take a while to look at your app and the medical or police checks pass their validity dates. I was willing to redo them if necessary and took the chance.


----------



## rnnomad

Skybluebrewer said:


> It varies quite a bit. The lucky ones get grants shortly after supplying the requested info... within days or weeks. I've seen some people wait closer to the 12 month mark after submitting requested docs.
> 
> I'm sure it'll come soon for though. Things seem to be moving a lot lately.


We sure hope so. Thanks for the insight. We applied Jan 2017 so we are almost to the 14 month mark. They requested our police and health checks in November which we provided except for my sponsor's FBI check.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

rnnomad said:


> Hi SwedeInNYC, we were in a similar situation to you. My sponsor's FBI check came in on 10 Feb and we uploaded it that day. There has been no communication since and that was the last bit of evidence they requested. I have heard from other users on here that once they upload the last requested evidence their visa grant comes through quite quickly afterwards. Does not look like that will be the case for us. Let me know what you hear and good luck!


Thank you for sharing this rnnomad, that's helpful to know especially as a reminder to stay prepared for anything even when the end seems so close. I'm curious, what status does it say in your ImmiAccount?

I hope you hear something very soon.


----------



## rnnomad

SwedeInNYC said:


> Thank you for sharing this rnnomad, that's helpful to know especially as a reminder to stay prepared for anything even when the end seems so close. I'm curious, what status does it say in your ImmiAccount?
> 
> I hope you hear something very soon.


Thanks SwedeInNYC, same to you. When I log in it says "further assessment" and it says "approved" next to my sponsor's name. When my sponsor logs in it just says "submitted" for a status. How about for you?


----------



## SwedeInNYC

rnnomad said:


> Thanks SwedeInNYC, same to you. When I log in it says "further assessment" and it says "approved" next to my sponsor's name. When my sponsor logs in it just says "submitted" for a status. How about for you?


Thank you. It still says "initial assessment" on mine and "approved" next to my husbands name who is the sponsor. I'll update if I hear anything new - good luck.


----------



## ronniedee

AussieNYank said:


> Hi all...so we finally have some movement I on our submission after nearly 13 months, and they are asking for further information to be attached, including the 40SP sponsor form and several other generic items they ask for originally such as relationship registration, birth certificates, character references etc etc etc...now of course this seems odd as the 40SP has been done and all the documents they state as examples were attached right from the start. So we're confused as to why they wouldn't have these attachments already. We of course will ring and talk to our case officer (it does finally have a name of a case officer), but can't ring now until Tuesday due to time difference. In the meantime just wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with attachments?!?!?
> 
> We are still very glad to have some movement after so long!!!
> 
> Also - has anyone had their visa approved after 12 months from the medical and FBI checks and they haven't asked you to redo these?
> 
> Cheers!
> Aussie


Hi @AussieNYank, this exact same thing happened to us today after 12 months of no response too (we applied April 2017). They have asked for Form 40SP, 47SP, Evidence of continuing relationship etc. Which seems bizzare given this is exactly what we submitted to Washington a year ago? Did you have any luck contacting the CO? We too got a name. But when we call the number they gave us, we get call centre operators who are reading from a script and giving us information that is completely irrelevant. Could it be that they are asking for this information because they have lost our original applications? We applied via a paper application. Did you as well? Keen to hear if you had any contact with your CO as this would be the easiest way to address this.


----------



## ronniedee

Hi All, has anyone else submitted a paper application to Washington last year and waiting to hear back? We applied through a paper application in April 2017. We would have preferred online but had no choice at the time but to do paper application. Now today, after 12 months of no response they have asked for Form 40SP, 47SP, Evidence of continuing relationship etc. Which seems bizzare given this is exactly what we submitted to Washington a year ago? 

Worst yet, they are asking us to upload to ImmiAccount but we can’t “import” the application because it’s a paper based application and 309 visa paper applications specifically are not able to be imported (other paper based visas are). And so all we get is an error message coming up saying “this type of application is not available for import” . 

We’ve had no choice but to try and reply to a CO that I think we’ve been assigned but not sure if we’ll get a response. The general call number they tell you to dial unfortunately leads you to a call center which isn’t helpful at all even though they do try their best I guess. Anyway - quite anxious and frustrated and if anyone else has gone through this or is also waiting on a paper application would love to know if you also got asked to resubmit forms 40SP, 47Sp and other supporting docs? I’m just hoping they haven’t lost the original paper application and as such are now asking us to submit all of it again online.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ronniedee said:


> Hi All, has anyone else submitted a paper application to Washington last year and waiting to hear back? We applied through a paper application in April 2017. We would have preferred online but had no choice at the time but to do paper application. Now today, after 12 months of no response they have asked for Form 40SP, 47SP, Evidence of continuing relationship etc. Which seems bizzare given this is exactly what we submitted to Washington a year ago?
> 
> Worst yet, they are asking us to upload to ImmiAccount but we can't "import" the application because it's a paper based application and 309 visa paper applications specifically are not able to be imported (other paper based visas are). And so all we get is an error message coming up saying "this type of application is not available for import" .
> 
> We've had no choice but to try and reply to a CO that I think we've been assigned but not sure if we'll get a response. The general call number they tell you to dial unfortunately leads you to a call center which isn't helpful at all even though they do try their best I guess. Anyway - quite anxious and frustrated and if anyone else has gone through this or is also waiting on a paper application would love to know if you also got asked to resubmit forms 40SP, 47Sp and other supporting docs? I'm just hoping they haven't lost the original paper application and as such are now asking us to submit all of it again online.


That's unfortunate. I haven't heard of them asking for everything all over again. You certainly need to get in contact with someone though, even if it takes several hours of queuing on the phone before you get through.

Do you have proof of payment still that you paid for the application? I suppose if you get through the online app, there may be a section asking for it so you can get through the payment page and submit.

Did they give you a time limit like 28 days to comply, for example?


----------



## ronniedee

Skybluebrewer said:


> ronniedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, has anyone else submitted a paper application to Washington last year and waiting to hear back? We applied through a paper application in April 2017. We would have preferred online but had no choice at the time but to do paper application. Now today, after 12 months of no response they have asked for Form 40SP, 47SP, Evidence of continuing relationship etc. Which seems bizzare given this is exactly what we submitted to Washington a year ago?
> 
> Worst yet, they are asking us to upload to ImmiAccount but we can't "import" the application because it's a paper based application and 309 visa paper applications specifically are not able to be imported (other paper based visas are). And so all we get is an error message coming up saying "this type of application is not available for import" .
> 
> We've had no choice but to try and reply to a CO that I think we've been assigned but not sure if we'll get a response. The general call number they tell you to dial unfortunately leads you to a call center which isn't helpful at all even though they do try their best I guess. Anyway - quite anxious and frustrated and if anyone else has gone through this or is also waiting on a paper application would love to know if you also got asked to resubmit forms 40SP, 47Sp and other supporting docs? I'm just hoping they haven't lost the original paper application and as such are now asking us to submit all of it again online.
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate. I haven't heard of them asking for everything all over again. You certainly need to get in contact with someone though, even if it takes several hours of queuing on the phone before you get through.
> 
> Do you have proof of payment still that you paid for the application? I suppose if you get through the online app, there may be a section asking for it so you can get through the payment page and submit.
> 
> Did they give you a time limit like 28 days to comply, for example?
Click to expand...

Hi @Skybluebrewer , yes they gave us 28 days to comply. Said respond by 28 days from today and upload docs to ImmiAccount (which we can't do because of the error message I mentioned above saying this app is not able to be imported).

So we have replied to the generic email which we think came from a CO and will now just hope they respond to us. We've asked them directly whether we need to re-submit all docs again including stat decs, written statements, proof of relationship etc And also asked them if we can just email them everything again or mail it to them in Washington as we can't upload to Immi.

Just hoping we don't have to restart the entire process again and wait all over again.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ronniedee said:


> Hi @Skybluebrewer , yes they gave us 28 days to comply. Said respond by 28 days from today and upload docs to ImmiAccount (which we can't do because of the error message I mentioned above saying this app is not able to be imported).
> 
> So we have replied to the generic email which we think came from a CO and will now just hope they respond to us. We've asked them directly whether we need to re-submit all docs again including stat decs, written statements, proof of relationship etc And also asked them if we can just email them everything again or mail it to them in Washington as we can't upload to Immi.
> 
> Just hoping we don't have to restart the entire process again and wait all over again.


I seriously doubt you'd move back into the queue as they already have contacted you.

If you can't resolve the issue within the next week or two and you don't have an email address to send the stuff to, I would just go ahead and create a new application in immi and submit it. You'll then have access to the upload screen and can add eveything else there. I'm not sure but that sounds like what they requested you to do?

I certainly wouldn't allow that 28 days to pass without having given them something though as I wouldn't want to risk refusal over such a thing. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## ronniedee

Skybluebrewer said:


> ronniedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @Skybluebrewer , yes they gave us 28 days to comply. Said respond by 28 days from today and upload docs to ImmiAccount (which we can't do because of the error message I mentioned above saying this app is not able to be imported).
> 
> So we have replied to the generic email which we think came from a CO and will now just hope they respond to us. We've asked them directly whether we need to re-submit all docs again including stat decs, written statements, proof of relationship etc And also asked them if we can just email them everything again or mail it to them in Washington as we can't upload to Immi.
> 
> Just hoping we don't have to restart the entire process again and wait all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you'd move back into the queue as they already have contacted you.
> 
> If you can't resolve the issue within the next week or two, I would just go ahead and create a new application in immi and submit it. You'll then have access to the upload screen and can add eveything else there.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't allow that 28 days to pass without having given them something though as I wouldn't want to risk refusal over such a thing. Better to be safe than sorry.
Click to expand...

I agree with you and thank you for your advice. Problem is to create a new online application on Immi these days you have to pay the fee - so I don't want to have to pay the fee again. What I'll look to do is both reply via email with the entire application in pdf and will also post to Washington again and address it to the CO with a cover letter. That way they can see I've made every effort in the 28 days allotted timeframe.

Hoping they reply in the next few days or in the next week to give some guidelines as to what to do.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ronniedee said:


> I agree with you and thank you for your advice. Problem is to create a new online application on Immi these days you have to pay the fee - so I don't want to have to pay the fee again. What I'll look to do is both reply via email with the entire application in pdf and will also post to Washington again and address it to the CO with a cover letter. That way they can see I've made every effort in the 28 days allotted timeframe.
> 
> Hoping they reply in the next few days or in the next week to give some guidelines as to what to do.


That's why I asked you if you have a payment receipt for the paper application. When I did the application, I thought I remembered it asking if we had a payment receipt, but I can't be sure. Either way, they've updated the immi account process so it's not the same as it was when I applied previously and I don't think it would be worth it to get through the entire app and not be able to enter receipt details. Maybe you can ask someone who has recently submitted or is about to if there was a question asking if the application had already been paid for?

Sounds like you should just call and if the person is not helpful, ask to speak to someone else.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Hi everyone, I sent the last requested document (FBI check for sponsor) via email on Thursday last week and got a standard reply on Friday saying that this had been forwarded to our CO. Previously the CO has always replied with a confirmation that the communication or documents had been received but this time the CO has not responded at all. I sent a follow up email yesterday to kindly ask for a confirmation that the FBI check had been received, but still no response.

I wonder if our CO is away this week, maybe on leave or sick. If so, I wish they'd say that this was the case as an "out of office" notice  I'm not sure if I should call the service centre in Ottawa at the end of the week, but at the same time I'm not sure of what use it would really be and what kind of information they have on what goes on at the Embassy in Washington DC. Has the service centre been useful to any of you?

This last stretch across the finish line is definitely the hardest so far


----------



## Mattsfoot

Hi SwedeinNYC, it’s really tough waiting to hear from them. We at 11 months and have had no contact yet. I’m sure you will hear soon - They have had bad weather up that way too, not that that’s a factor but you never know. We have called Ottawa twice and got the generic response each time. You however may get a different response seeing as you have a CO? Is it an option to call the embassy or CO directly if you have a CO? Hope you guys hear soon!


----------



## salmon1411

Hello all,

I submitted my 309 application at the beginning of January this year. I am Canadian/British and my husband is Australian. Both our kids are Australian citizens. We live in the US right now, so our application will be processed in Washington I think.

From what I am reading it seems like Washington is either at or longer than the posted processing time of 11-15 months, would you agree? I have already submitted all police checks and completed my medical. 

I have other questions but will follow up later  Thanks and I look forward to waiting with you!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

salmon1411 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted my 309 application at the beginning of January this year. I am Canadian/British and my husband is Australian. Both our kids are Australian citizens. We live in the US right now, so our application will be processed in Washington I think.
> 
> From what I am reading it seems like Washington is either at or longer than the posted processing time of 11-15 months, would you agree? I have already submitted all police checks and completed my medical.
> 
> I have other questions but will follow up later  Thanks and I look forward to waiting with you!


I disagree. Generally from here it was looking at about 9-10 months processing time but I think there have been some much faster than that more recently.

Of course, there are always those unlucky ones that wait longer.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Out of curiosity, did you submit FBI and state police checks for you and for your sponsor? Plus any other countries that apply.


----------



## Mattsfoot

They were processing 309/100 in 9-10 months last year, but I haven’t seen one approved through DC on this forum since the end of 2017. I did see one person get a 300 approval in 11 months a couple weeks ago. There a bunch of us waiting from feb/mar/April 2017. And a couple from dec 2016 still. 

I’m sure there Could be other people out there who aren’t on this forum that may have had theirs processed faster that we don’t hear of.

Oh and good luck @salmon1411 and everyone else waiting!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Maybe that was who I was thinking of. DC seems to go through waves based on posts on the forum. It feels like they'll go through a bunch of grants and then disappear for a few months before doing another wave of grants again. Guess it's luck and good timing.

I'm guessing the next wave will be April-May just before the fiscal year ends. It'll be interesting to see if it happens.


----------



## Ozbound3

salmon1411 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted my 309 application at the beginning of January this year. I am Canadian/British and my husband is Australian. Both our kids are Australian citizens. We live in the US right now, so our application will be processed in Washington I think.
> 
> From what I am reading it seems like Washington is either at or longer than the posted processing time of 11-15 months, would you agree? I have already submitted all police checks and completed my medical.
> 
> I have other questions but will follow up later  Thanks and I look forward to waiting with you!


I also applied in January so it will be interesting to watch your progress on here. I really hope it's a bit shorter than 11-15 months.

I recently read through this whole forum and noticed the visa grants came in groups as well. Hopefully they grant a bunch of people soon and continue the trend. The processing time definitely seems to have slowed down significantly from a couple years ago unfortunately.


----------



## salmon1411

Skybluebrewer said:


> Out of curiosity, did you submit FBI and state police checks for you and for your sponsor? Plus any other countries that apply.


Thanks for your response - I hope it is shorter!

I have submitted all police checks and medicals for me. According to the sponsor application police checks are not required, only to be provided upon request. So I haven't done any for my husband.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

salmon1411 said:


> Thanks for your response - I hope it is shorter!
> 
> I have submitted all police checks and medicals for me. According to the sponsor application police checks are not required, only to be provided upon request. So I haven't done any for my husband.


Only asking because a lot of US applicants seem to not realize that they needed state checks as well.

Interesting that it says they aren't required for the sponsor as the immigration website states otherwise. Let us know if he gets the request or not so we know for future reference, please!


----------



## cegor

salmon1411 said:


> Thanks for your response - I hope it is shorter!
> 
> I have submitted all police checks and medicals for me. According to the sponsor application police checks are not required, only to be provided upon request. So I haven't done any for my husband.


we submitted both mine and hubby (sponsor) just in case as we didn't want to have more delays per se. We were trying to front load them when I was contacted to submit my police check.

He contacted Ottawa to find out if he needed one and was told if he couldn't get one from Australia it was best to get it with the RCMP here in Canada.

But let me explain that hubby though dual citizen (Aus/Can) has not lived in Australia since child. Hence Ottawa telling him he would be required to submit one from RCMP.

hope this helps.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Mattsfoot said:


> Hi SwedeinNYC, it's really tough waiting to hear from them. We at 11 months and have had no contact yet. I'm sure you will hear soon - They have had bad weather up that way too, not that that's a factor but you never know. We have called Ottawa twice and got the generic response each time. You however may get a different response seeing as you have a CO? Is it an option to call the embassy or CO directly if you have a CO? Hope you guys hear soon!


Thanks Mattsfoot, I think many factors can affect things, if it's weather or if people get sick. Unfortunately it's impossible to know. I'll try to stay patient and hope for the best 

The communication via email has worked well so far and I don't think there is a way of calling them directly. The email is not sent directly the CO either. Emails are sent to a general email address and are then forwarded to the respective CO.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Thanks SwedeinNYC, good to know!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

According to the website,

"Police certificates:
*
Australian National Police Certificate*

Sponsors must provide an Australian Police Certificate or proof (email confirmation or receipt) that they have applied for a National Police Check if the sponsor has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16.

We accept only a Complete Disclosure National Police Certificate issued by the Australian Federal Police. We will not accept Standard Disclosure certificates or National Police Certificates issued by your state's police.

*Overseas police certificates*

If the sponsor has spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since turning 16, they must also provide a police certificate from any country, including their home country, that they spent a total of 12 or more months in the last 10 years."

So that would explain why your sponsor didn't need an AFP, cegor.


----------



## salmon1411

Skybluebrewer said:


> According to the website,
> 
> "Police certificates:
> *
> Australian National Police Certificate*
> 
> Sponsors must provide an Australian Police Certificate or proof (email confirmation or receipt) that they have applied for a National Police Check if the sponsor has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16.
> 
> We accept only a Complete Disclosure National Police Certificate issued by the Australian Federal Police. We will not accept Standard Disclosure certificates or National Police Certificates issued by your state's police.
> 
> *Overseas police certificates*
> 
> If the sponsor has spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since turning 16, they must also provide a police certificate from any country, including their home country, that they spent a total of 12 or more months in the last 10 years."
> 
> So that would explain why your sponsor didn't need an AFP, cegor.


Thanks once again @skybluebrewer. Thank goodness I signed on here to learn about this. We are going to go ahead and do all the police checks for my husband and probably re-do mine since some are already pushing 6 months old.

Question for anyone about the AFP check - there is a fingerprint option and a non-fingerprint option. It's not totally clear but I don't think I need the fingerprint option. Any experience with this?


----------



## cegor

salmon1411 said:


> Question for anyone about the AFP check - there is a fingerprint option and a non-fingerprint option. It's not totally clear but I don't think I need the fingerprint option. Any experience with this?


I hope someone with AFP experience gives you feedback.

As for us....we were told both sponsor and myself had to have fingerprints done by the RCMP here in Canada.


----------



## salmon1411

Thanks @cegor. I was at university in Canada so I had to get my RCMP clearance as well, and I remember doing fingerprints. The AFP one looks a little different......

BTW congrats on your visa - just saw your signature!!!!


----------



## Mattsfoot

salmon1411 said:


> Thanks @cegor. I was at university in Canada so I had to get my RCMP clearance as well, and I remember doing fingerprints. The AFP one looks a little different......
> 
> BTW congrats on your visa - just saw your signature!!!!


@salmon1411 - this is off the home affairs website: "For instructions on obtaining a certificate from an overseas government or law enforcement authority, refer to the relevant country information.
If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available from the AFP website:
AFP National Police Checks
You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.
If an AFP certificate is provided based on incorrect information, we might request another certificate. State and Territory issued police certificates are not accepted.
Note: Fingerprints are not required for AFP National Police Checks."

You usually just submit your information online and pay the fee. They processed mine in about a day, but it took about 3 weeks to arrive in the mail. Hope this helps.


----------



## salmon1411

@mattsfoot that is a huge help, thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Here's the link to that info that also links to the AFP: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...100)-document-checklist?modal=/trav/visa/char


----------



## Mattsfoot

Skybluebrewer said:


> Here's the link to that info that also links to the AFP: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...100)-document-checklist?modal=/trav/visa/char


Thanks for adding it Sky. Wasn't sure we could add links


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Ozbound3 said:


> I recently read through this whole forum and noticed the visa grants came in groups as well. Hopefully they grant a bunch of people soon and continue the trend.


Hi Ozbound3,
reading through the whole forum sounds like a great effort  I'm just curious if you could share in more detail what pattern you recognised?


----------



## Ozbound3

SwedeInNYC said:


> Hi Ozbound3,
> reading through the whole forum sounds like a great effort  I'm just curious if you could share in more detail what pattern you recognised?


Haha yes I have to do something to cope with the anxiety of waiting. I noticed that for a while there in 2015-2016 the visa processing times were 12-15 months but people seemed to be getting approved in waves and there were a lot of approvals between 5 - 7 months. But it seems like things started slowing down in 2017 and the 11-15 month processing times may be a bit more accurate these days


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Yeah right, during the time I’ve been part of the forum it as definitely feels like it takes around 11-12 months, if not more in many cases, and that there we’re only a few getting approvals earlier.

A general question:
How much time does one get to leave the country once the CO notifies to do so? Are we talking days or a couple of weeks time to get out of Australia?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> Yeah right, during the time I've been part of the forum it as definitely feels like it takes around 11-12 months, if not more in many cases, and that there we're only a few getting approvals earlier.
> 
> A general question:
> How much time does one get to leave the country once the CO notifies to do so? Are we talking days or a couple of weeks time to get out of Australia?


Varies and likely depends on the validity of the health or police checks.

I was contacted and asked to leave by the end of May or I'd be waiting until the new fiscal year in July. My first to expire was police check in November. We could have waited until the new fiscal year if we wanted as May wasn't a deadline for us but a suggestion to avoid delays.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Skybluebrewer said:


> Varies and likely depends on the validity of the health or police checks.
> 
> I was contacted and asked to leave by the end of May or I'd be waiting until the new fiscal year in July. My first to expire was police check in November. We could have waited until the new fiscal year if we wanted as May wasn't a deadline for us but a suggestion to avoid delays.


Thanks skybluebrewer, and how long was it until the end of May when you got that message?

I'm basically trying to find out for myself how far ahead they usually know if the grant will be ready. For example, do they know if something will be finalized in the coming 2 weeks?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> Thanks skybluebrewer, and how long was it until the end of May when you got that message?
> 
> I'm basically trying to find out for myself how far ahead they usually know if the grant will be ready. For example, do they know if something will be finalized in the coming 2 weeks?


Initial contact in March. It didn't sound like they were intending to do any grants in June as the fiscal year came to a close, so that's why I was given the option to leave for the grant anytime before the end of May, otherwise not to make plans to leave for the grant until after the new fiscal year in July.

BUT, if that police check were to expire in April, let's say, I likely would have been given until that date to exit for finalization and reenter before the expiry.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A mutual acquaintance was asked to leave in November and not given a deadline. Expiry of check/medical (not sure which) wasn't until end of Feb. They made plans to leave in February and when they notified the CO of that, then they were given the deadline of a specific date in February as that was the must make first entry by date. 

But initial communication in November had no deadline. They could have left then but chose to wait several more months for whatever reason (even though the previous 9 months were full of complaining about why immigration was taking so long and forcing them to put their lives on hold and blah blah blah).

So I'm fairly certain those validity dates have a lot to do with how much time you're given. Not sure what will happen with your medical as it looks like it's over the 12 month period. If they don't require you to do another one, then maybe it'll be based on the police checks you submitted in Oct. I would like to hear back from you when you do find out just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

Thanks again for your reply Skybluebrewer, that's helpful to know. I haven't received any further communication or anything, but it was just something I was curious about. I'm currently still outside Australia but since it's all taking so much time I'm currently considering to maybe go back to Australia on a tourist visa next week to wait it out from there. 

The CO told me back in December that she'd extend the validity of my medical to June 2018, so that one I will hopefully not have to do that one again.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

I just got the best email of the year from our CO. Our 309 visa was just finalized and granted!  
It’s has taken 15.5 months for us.


----------



## Ella77

Congrats Swede!! Very happy to see you finally got your grant.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Awesome!! Congrats Swede!!


----------



## Ella77

I received my first contact from the department today after 11.5 months. It was a request for additional information and the only item needed is my health exam, however I already completed this and the results were submitted by the panel doctor in May 2017. When I log into eMedical it says my exam has been completed and all results submitted. Has this happened to anyone else before? Are they asking me to retake the exam for some reason? I have 28 days to provide the requested information. I really don't want to pay $500 for another exam, especially since it wouldn't have expired by now!


----------



## Mattsfoot

@Ella - Great to see movement on your application! I can’t provide an answer to your question, but ours says the medical has been processed and no further info needed as well (can’t remember exact wording). We did upload the lab report etc that was emailed to us from the panel physician just as an ‘addition’.


----------



## Ozbound3

Congrats SwedeinNYC!! That's great news. Hopefully this is the start of one of those waves haha


----------



## Skybluebrewer

SwedeInNYC said:


> I just got the best email of the year from our CO. Our 309 visa was just finalized and granted!
> It's has taken 15.5 months for us.


 About time! Congrats.

Mind filling us in? When would your police and medical hit 12 months and what's your entry by date?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ella77 said:


> I received my first contact from the department today after 11.5 months. It was a request for additional information and the only item needed is my health exam, however I already completed this and the results were submitted by the panel doctor in May 2017. When I log into eMedical it says my exam has been completed and all results submitted. Has this happened to anyone else before? Are they asking me to retake the exam for some reason? I have 28 days to provide the requested information. I really don't want to pay $500 for another exam, especially since it wouldn't have expired by now!


Unfortunately it sounds like you may need to wait on the phone for quite awhile to ask the question! At the very least, if they say you need to do it again, you'll need to find out how to get another form if you can't do it through immi.


----------



## Ozbound3

Kind of a random question, but does it really mean anything if your case has been assigned to a CO? I’m wondering if they all get assigned right away and just sit there in a pile for months on end, or if they only get assigned when someone is ready to start looking at it....


----------



## rnnomad

SwedeInNYC said:


> I just got the best email of the year from our CO. Our 309 visa was just finalized and granted!
> It's has taken 15.5 months for us.


Congrats SwedeInNYC! You have been waiting for so long. The waiting at the end is the absolute worst. I relocated to Oz on an ETA a couple of weeks ago as I thought my partner visa would be granted by now and I had to come to oz to activate my nursing license by March. We just hit the 14 month mark of waiting. I'm not sure if coming to oz before the visa grant was a good move or not but from the sounds of it I'm not the first one to do it so that makes me feel better.


----------



## salmon1411

SwedeInNYC said:


> I just got the best email of the year from our CO. Our 309 visa was just finalized and granted!
> It's has taken 15.5 months for us.


Congrats @SwedeinNYC! Do you mind if I ask what additional documents were requested in October? We have front loaded our application but if there are other things they are likely to request I'd like to get those uploaded early too. Thanks!


----------



## redleg33

Things must be moving in DC. We received a request for additional information: My (sponsor) FBI and State Police checks and also further proof that we had been living together for 3 years at the time of application. Does anyone know why it can't be three years at date of request? We've only waited 12 months and 1 week. The additional proof is for longevity of relationship and to presumably skip to the next stage.

A big relief when the email came through.

The cover page asked us to write back at the address below. Naturally there is no address below aside from the DC embassy. I have submitted the additional information to immi. Any advice?

What sort of turnaround should we expect once our documents are in place?


----------



## cbr2011

Congrats Swede! I have been following along to see about your progress - I was hoping it was around the bend as nearly 16 months is really pushing it!
All the best with next steps


----------



## Ella77

Just a brief update from me. I was asked to submit my medical exam even though I already did this in May 2017. When I called the Americas Service Centre in Ottawa they told me that the case officer likely requested this because we are coming up on the time when my health exam would expire and perhaps they do not plan to grant my visa before that time. So I am repeating my health and police checks and hoping once I do that I will be good to go.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Removed comment as I saw the answer to my question above  May 2017


----------



## Skybluebrewer

redleg33 said:


> Things must be moving in DC. We received a request for additional information: My (sponsor) FBI and State Police checks and also further proof that we had been living together for 3 years at the time of application. Does anyone know why it can't be three years at date of request? We've only waited 12 months and 1 week. The additional proof is for longevity of relationship and to presumably skip to the next stage.
> 
> A big relief when the email came through.
> 
> The cover page asked us to write back at the address below. Naturally there is no address below aside from the DC embassy. I have submitted the additional information to immi. Any advice?
> 
> What sort of turnaround should we expect once our documents are in place?


The long term relationship to waive the two year waiting period from application to PR eligibility is an at time of application requirement that must be met. That's just how it is and is written in the migration regulations. Time spent waiting after applying just doesn't count.

Did you request to be considered as a long term relationship or is the CO offering you the opportunity on their own?


----------



## salmon1411

Small morning rant: wouldn't it be nice if, rather than "processing times" the department told us where we were in line? I mean if it's truly first-come-first served, then I would like to log in to my immiaccount and see "there are 547 people in front of you". That way I'd have some kind of ballpark idea of when the grant might possibly happen. Would lessen the frustration of limbo.

Rant over.


----------



## rdtrp

salmon1411 said:


> Small morning rant: wouldn't it be nice if, rather than "processing times" the department told us where we were in line? I mean if it's truly first-come-first served, then I would like to log in to my immiaccount and see "there are 547 people in front of you". That way I'd have some kind of ballpark idea of when the grant might possibly happen. Would lessen the frustration of limbo.
> 
> Rant over.


I agree, the unknown and vague processing times that are a "global" average is painful. At least a country based processing time would be way more helpful...a progress report would be great but don't think that'll ever happen lol. Rant fondly acknowledged!


----------



## salmon1411

rdtrp said:


> I agree, the unknown and vague processing times that are a "global" average is painful. At least a country based processing time would be way more helpful...a progress report would be great but don't think that'll ever happen lol. Rant fondly acknowledged!


No I don't think would happen either. But a girl can dream!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

salmon1411 said:


> Small morning rant: wouldn't it be nice if, rather than "processing times" the department told us where we were in line? I mean if it's truly first-come-first served, then I would like to log in to my immiaccount and see "there are 547 people in front of you". That way I'd have some kind of ballpark idea of when the grant might possibly happen. Would lessen the frustration of limbo.
> 
> Rant over.


In a prefect world... unfortunately I don't think apps get done as soon as they get picked up so it's not really a realistic thing to have a number queue. An app might get picked up and finished right then or may need to go somewhere else for background checks which if done by a 3rd party and there are delays could cause it to sit for awhile while others go through. Maybe they pass it along to someone else for interview or to go out and talk to neighbors (happens) or verify witness statements. Some apps aren't actually front loaded (though people claim they are... front loaded means you've supplied everything required so it wasn't front loaded or decision ready if they have to request something from you in my opinion) so the CO requests, puts it aside and comes back to it after 28 days (which who knows, may not be for months) and then what was supplied was wrong or something is still pending like a long wait time for s police check so they put the app aside and come back to it later.

I have no idea and that's all speculation. But I don't see a number queue ever working as it's not as simple as handling a case and finalizing it everytime they pick one up.

And imagine how long processing times would be then if they had to spend half their time updating applicants on the progress of the app!

Ah well.


----------



## redleg33

Skybluebrewer said:


> The long term relationship to waive the two year waiting period from application to PR eligibility is an at time of application requirement that must be met. That's just how it is and is written in the migration regulations. Time spent waiting after applying just doesn't count.
> 
> Did you request to be considered as a long term relationship or is the CO offering you the opportunity on their own?


It's the case officer offering. However I explicitly stated this duration of the relationship, however mainly to prove it is a genuine relationship. We weren't both on the lease and unfortunately have minimal records only so certainly not holding out hope


----------



## Skybluebrewer

redleg33 said:


> It's the case officer offering. However I explicitly stated this duration of the relationship, however mainly to prove it is a genuine relationship. We weren't both on the lease and unfortunately have minimal records only so certainly not holding out hope


You never know. Someone just posted about only being in a relationship with the partner for a year and a half and somehow went straight to PR when they clearly didn't qualify or ask for it. Meanwhile a married couple that had been in a relationship for many years prior and married for 2 years at time of app didn't go straight to PR.

Truly is luck of the draw in this game.


----------



## wazza100

Couple of questions and any help would be greatly appreciated . 

1) Written statement from two Australian citizens/permanent residents: I didn't see this as a requirement in the online application when going through the applicant form. However I remember this being required in the partner migration booklet. So is this a more good to have or a requirement still and is it beneficial to have a few more. 

2) Statutory declaration in addition to the questions raised in the online form (similarly is this required once again). I don't know if some of these come up after payment that a few of these are requested. 

3) Up to when is it possible to upload documents - seems to take a while so if it is worth submitting, then paying and then doing the sponsor part. and keep uploading documents as it seems no one reads anything for a few months at least till after it is submitted?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

wazza100 said:


> Couple of questions and any help would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> 1) Written statement from two Australian citizens/permanent residents: I didn't see this as a requirement in the online application when going through the applicant form. However I remember this being required in the partner migration booklet. So is this a more good to have or a requirement still and is it beneficial to have a few more.
> 
> 2) Statutory declaration in addition to the questions raised in the online form (similarly is this required once again). I don't know if some of these come up after payment that a few of these are requested.
> 
> 3) Up to when is it possible to upload documents - seems to take a while so if it is worth submitting, then paying and then doing the sponsor part. and keep uploading documents as it seems no one reads anything for a few months at least till after it is submitted?


1. The list of requirements are listed on the immigration website, not the application. A minmum of two Form 888s are required.

2. The narrative sections where you type in the boxes IS the personal statement. They need to be typed in the applicant's own words and in the sponsor's application they need to be answered in the sponsor's own words. Alternatively, you can type "See statement" and upload a statement separately (one for each of you in your own words) but it must answer the 5 questions asked in the online application's narrative section. Do either boxes or separate statements; you don't need to do both.

3. Not true that no one looks at it for a few months. Some people have had their apps looked at within days of submitting and paying, so it is in your best interest to have all your required documents and relationship evidence uploaded within a few days. The exception is police checks and medicals which you can choose to hold off on and wait until requested as they have only a 12 month validity period.

The sponso can complete the online sponsorship form in immi after the applicant's application has been paid for.

Edit: The partner migration booklet is very outdated. Do not rely on it too much. It's good to reference but the most current information is listed on the immigration website.


----------



## minesapint

I just received the golden email from DC - my visa is ready!!

Since I'm currently in Oz on a tourist visa I'll need to leave for a few days to get it finalised. The irony (and minor frustration) here is that I just returned yesterday from an overnight trip to Auckland to comply with the 3 month maximum stay on my tourist visa! What unbelievable timing!

That puts me at just over a year to get the visa. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.

Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## rnnomad

Got my visa grant today! 14.5 months. Cannot believe it. I keep having to look at it over and over to make sure it's real.


----------



## salmon1411

@minesapint and @rnnomad, congrats!

Do you mind sharing a couple of more details? Was your application front loaded? Did you receive any communication or requests for further info before your golden email? Encounter any hiccups we can learn from?

Thanks


----------



## Mattsfoot

Congrats @rnnomad and @minesapint! Awesome!


----------



## Ella77

I got mine today too!!! Just under 12 months for me.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Congrats @ella! 😄


----------



## minesapint

salmon1411 said:


> @minesapint and @rnnomad, congrats!
> 
> Do you mind sharing a couple of more details? Was your application front loaded? Did you receive any communication or requests for further info before your golden email? Encounter any hiccups we can learn from?
> 
> Thanks


Wow, lots of visas being approved today!

My application was front loaded - I waited for a bit before getting police clearances and medicals but I didn't wait to be told to do it. I received no communication of any kind!


----------



## rnnomad

@salmon1411 did not front load our app. Everything but police checks and medical was submitted. We got 3 communications total from the DIBP. One for receipt of payment, one requesting police and medical checks, and one for the visa grant. The wait was torture. Just try to keep yourself occupied with other things. This was hard for me.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

minesapint said:


> I just received the golden email from DC - my visa is ready!!
> 
> Since I'm currently in Oz on a tourist visa I'll need to leave for a few days to get it finalised. The irony (and minor frustration) here is that I just returned yesterday from an overnight trip to Auckland to comply with the 3 month maximum stay on my tourist visa! What unbelievable timing!
> 
> That puts me at just over a year to get the visa. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ian.


Make sure when you upload the itinerary of when you'll leave for the grant, that you give them plenty of time to get around to seeing it. We already had flights to leave the following week when we sent our itinerary and when they didn't acknowledge receiving it, I called and the person said that the CO may not see it in time to grant the visa while we were out of the country.

Ended up not being an issue but give them a few weeks notice is my recommendation.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

minesapint said:


> Wow, lots of visas being approved today!
> 
> My application was front loaded - I waited for a bit before getting police clearances and medicals but I didn't wait to be told to do it. I received no communication of any kind!


This is what I meant by US grants coming in waves! A bunch will get them all at once and things will go silent for several months again.

And no communication is a good thing as it means you submitted a good application. Same for me for both visas, except the first I had communication asking me to go offshore for grant. Never requests for more info and I also did police and medical on my own.

Congrats everyone!


----------



## minesapint

Skybluebrewer said:


> Make sure when you upload the itinerary of when you'll leave for the grant, that you give them plenty of time to get around to seeing it. We already had flights to leave the following week when we sent our itinerary and when they didn't acknowledge receiving it, I called and the person said that the CO may not see it in time to grant the visa while we were out of the country.
> 
> Ended up not being an issue but give them a few weeks notice is my recommendation.


Thank you! Currently planning for a trip in two weeks time.


----------



## rdtrp

Congrats as well @rnnonad and @minesapint! Excited for you !!


----------



## Ella77

A bit more info from me if it's at all helpful:

-April 2017: Applied from the US for the 309/100 as engaged (online app). Fiance was born in NZ to Aus parents, was raised in Aus, and had been living in the US for the past 13 years. At time of application, we had been living together for 1 year and dating since 2012. Submitted my police checks (FBI and state) a week later in April.
-May 2017: Did health exam and doctor submitted results to the dept 8 days later
-Aug 2017: Got married and uploaded our marriage record and photos from the wedding
-Sept 2017: Realized that my sponsor probably should have filled out his sponsor app online instead of the PDF version of the 40SP that we attached to our app initially, so he did so in Sept 2017 (for what it's worth, his sponsor application still says "Submitted" whereas mine says "Finalised" in Immi)
-Jan 2018: Submitted sponsor's FBI/state police check, as well as AFP check
-March 2018: Uploaded an "update" document to Immi with updated evidence of our continued relationship since applying (joint bank statements, photos, travel documents, etc. from 2017-18)
-One day later: Contacted with request for more information -- they requested my medical exam. I responded by uploading a letter to Immi indicating that I already completed this in May 2017 (with confirmation letter from eHealth attached) but also indicated I would reschedule a second exam.
-One week later: Received my visa grant letter via email with the stipulation that I enter the country before my medical exam expires on May 11, 2018 (approx. 6 weeks from now). I will cancel the second health exam.

All in all, this took 51 weeks from date of application to visa grant. It took us about 6 weeks beforehand to gather all the requested documents and submit in a logical order on Immi. 

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their grant or just beginning the process!


----------



## salmon1411

Ella77 said:


> -Sept 2017: Realized that my sponsor probably should have filled out his sponsor app online instead of the PDF version of the 40SP that we attached to our app initially, so he did so in Sept 2017 (for what it's worth, his sponsor application still says "Submitted" whereas mine says "Finalised" in Immi)


I just realized this yesterday! SO frustrating but hopefully it doesn't hold things up too much.


----------



## Ozbound3

Congrats to all of you! So exciting to see approvals coming in. And thank you for the extra info. It gives me a sense of hope at least.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

salmon1411 said:


> I just realized this yesterday! SO frustrating but hopefully it doesn't hold things up too much.


I told you! No need to do an online version as well. One or the other. It won't delay your application at all.

If they didn't allow paper 40SPs, you wouldn't have been able to access one. Don't stress


----------



## akx

Hello! Long time reader, first time poster. Thanks all who have shared insight into this (long) process. I have a question on the supporting documentation requirements: It looks like they are different than when we submitted our application in May 2017. Has anyone else amended their application to include the newest documents? Was this always required but not clear from the online from?

Here's a bit more detail about us: 
We applied online from the US for a 309 visa in May 2017 (Australian wife, American husband, married 6.5 years, 1 kid who is Australian by descent). I (husband) completed health checks and police a few months after. Our goal was a complete application and a "quick" approval.

We have not received any correspondence other than "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" so we assumed no other information was needed. Our "Application Status" is "Received".

When I log on now to our account, the "Attach Documents" section of our online application has different categories. When we applied, we included all required info, such as Supporting Witness contact information. But the current application lists "Form 888'" as recommended (not required?). Is it worth asking our references to complete this document now? 

Phew - sorry for the long question. Thanks for all those who post up here - it's been great to know we're not alone in waiting and worrying about the visa process.


----------



## Pyrite

Hey All,

I've been watching this thread for a bit over a year now and happy to say I am now officially joining you guys in the wait. Applied today online. Waiting for payment to through and I'll begin uploading everything needed. 

Hopefully the visa will be processed in 13 months so that my fiance and I can get married on our desired date! 

Best of luck to everyone else currently waiting to be approved!

Pyrite


----------



## JTeam

rnnomad said:


> @salmon1411 did not front load our app. Everything but police checks and medical was submitted. We got 3 communications total from the DIBP. One for receipt of payment, one requesting police and medical checks, and one for the visa grant. The wait was torture. Just try to keep yourself occupied with other things. This was hard for me.


The wait is hard but the harder part is being apart from my wife and seeing so many other applications being processed way ahead of ours and being told that it's all within standard service delivery time.... They've effectively taxed Australian partners 10k net extra and I can't see how it is acceptable In any way


----------



## Eh?

JTeam said:


> The wait is hard but the harder part is being apart from my wife and seeing so many other applications being processed way ahead of ours and being told that it's all within standard service delivery time.... They've effectively taxed Australian partners 10k net extra and I can't see how it is acceptable In any way


You could write to the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection and let him know.


----------



## SwedeInNYC

salmon1411 said:


> Congrats @SwedeinNYC! Do you mind if I ask what additional documents were requested in October? We have front loaded our application but if there are other things they are likely to request I'd like to get those uploaded early too. Thanks!


Thank you! Sorry for the late reply on your question.
We were asked for all possible police clearances for my husband/sponsor (FBI/AFP/NY State) as well as my FBI check and NY Police check. At the time I was still waiting for the result of my FBI check so I was expecting to submit that. The requests for the sponsor documents were a little bit unexpected because the ImmiAccount sponsor status for my husband changed to "approved" and was locked for submitting further documents a couple of months earlier. Back then, we took it as a sign that they had everything they needed for the sponsor and thought they weren't requesting anything further ... that was wrong to assume and lost us a lot of time. So it's better to assume they will want everything there is to submit for both applicant and sponsor when it comes to police clearances.


----------



## Ozbound3

Is there any particular reason why filers in the UK get approved so much faster than in Washington? I've seen so may 6 week approvals there and it just doesn't make much sense, 6 weeks to 12 months is a huge gap in waiting times. Are there more filers in America? or less employees? I just don't get it.... Are we being punished for being American? lol


----------



## salmon1411

Ozbound3 said:


> Is there any particular reason why filers in the UK get approved so much faster than in Washington? I've seen so may 6 week approvals there and it just doesn't make much sense, 6 weeks to 12 months is a huge gap in waiting times. Are there more filers in America? or less employees? I just don't get it.... Are we being punished for being American? lol


Wish I knew. Especially because even though I live in the US, I am Canadian, so it would be extra unfair if I am being punished for being American lololol.


----------



## salmon1411

JTeam said:


> The wait is hard but the harder part is being apart from my wife and seeing so many other applications being processed way ahead of ours and being told that it's all within standard service delivery time.... They've effectively taxed Australian partners 10k net extra and I can't see how it is acceptable In any way


Agreed. It feels like they have chosen the visa category that they know people will pay almost anything to obtain, and made it as expensive as possible. Such is life. But the previous poster is correct - get involved in the process and engage your local government representative!


----------



## nyctoaus

Just received an email from IMMI requesting more info!!!!!
even though its not a grant I'm just happy after 12 months to get some sort of reply.
IMMI requested
Other: AFP criminal background check 
medical: still haven't done it yet

I have already submitted my AFP check and passed. should I upload this document again to immi and send it in an email as well? the letter says upload to your account but i can see the link to it already there. i haven't organized my medical yet, should i submit my police check at the same time as i inform them of a medical appointment. the medical doesn't need to be submitted in 28 days, just proof of intention to get the medical right?
Thanks!


----------



## link2moinul

Dear, Can you please help me by providing DIBP Contact email address?

I got invitation for 489 visa and unfortunately made some mistakes during my EOI lodgement. I would like to apologise and would like to update information and ask for a solution.

Please help.
I'm from Bangladesh.
Is there an direct phone number to reach?

Thanks
Moinul


----------



## Eh?

link2moinul said:


> Dear, Can you please help me by providing DIBP Contact email address?
> 
> I got invitation for 489 visa and unfortunately made some mistakes during my EOI lodgement. I would like to apologise and would like to update information and ask for a solution.
> 
> Please help.
> I'm from Bangladesh.
> Is there an direct phone number to reach?
> 
> Thanks
> Moinul


Your question has nothing to do with the thread you're posting in.

Try the main forum and ask, you're likely to get more answers.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Right at 12 months now. Still no contact. Med and pcc’s have been submitted. Hopefully we hear soon... any April 2017 DC filers on the forum who haven’t heard back yet?

Estimated processing time in my immi says 10-13 months while the immi website says 11-15 months.. weird.


----------



## ronniedee

Mattsfoot said:


> Right at 12 months now. Still no contact. Med and pcc's have been submitted. Hopefully we hear soon... any April 2017 DC filers on the forum who haven't heard back yet?
> 
> Estimated processing time in my immi says 10-13 months while the immi website says 11-15 months.. weird.


Hi @Mattsfoot, we too applied April 2017 and we had heard back for Request for more info to get Police checks done. So i'm hoping you will hear back soon ? Perhaps your application does not require more info and you will simply hear that your application has been successful?

Meanwhile we've encountered a slight problem where a set of fingerprints has been rejected twice by the FBI because they said the prints were not clear. Unfortunately that is due to my fingerprints always being too faint to register. Luckily my State police check went through fine which was also fingerprints - but FBI is an issue. We've communicated this to our CO - so just hoping they don't make us keep doing FBI fingerprints as I fear we will never get a good set of prints.

Has anyone else gone through this issue at all?


----------



## ronniedee

minesapint said:


> I just received the golden email from DC - my visa is ready!!
> 
> Since I'm currently in Oz on a tourist visa I'll need to leave for a few days to get it finalised. The irony (and minor frustration) here is that I just returned yesterday from an overnight trip to Auckland to comply with the 3 month maximum stay on my tourist visa! What unbelievable timing!
> 
> That puts me at just over a year to get the visa. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ian.


Congrats to all who have got their visa's granted after waiting so long!  I know a few of us are at the 12 month stage and beyond, so hoping for more good news to come! Just looking at this forum it seemed that end of March was a good week for many to get favourable responses!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ronniedee said:


> Hi @Mattsfoot, we too applied April 2017 and we had heard back for Request for more info to get Police checks done. So i'm hoping you will hear back soon ? Perhaps your application does not require more info and you will simply hear that your application has been successful?
> 
> Meanwhile we've encountered a slight problem where a set of fingerprints has been rejected twice by the FBI because they said the prints were not clear. Unfortunately that is due to my fingerprints always being too faint to register. Luckily my State police check went through fine which was also fingerprints - but FBI is an issue. We've communicated this to our CO - so just hoping they don't make us keep doing FBI fingerprints as I fear we will never get a good set of prints.
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this issue at all?


That doesn't sound like a reasonable reason to not get a required police check done. The FBI recommends sending multiple sets of prints in case one or more are not readable. Why not try getting prints from more than one source and then an extra set on top you do yourself (just youtube how to do it). Then you'll have a couple professional prints and your own set done that they can use.


----------



## MJAus!2018

ronniedee said:


> Hi @Mattsfoot, we too applied April 2017 and we had heard back for Request for more info to get Police checks done. So i'm hoping you will hear back soon ? Perhaps your application does not require more info and you will simply hear that your application has been successful?
> 
> Meanwhile we've encountered a slight problem where a set of fingerprints has been rejected twice by the FBI because they said the prints were not clear. Unfortunately that is due to my fingerprints always being too faint to register. Luckily my State police check went through fine which was also fingerprints - but FBI is an issue. We've communicated this to our CO - so just hoping they don't make us keep doing FBI fingerprints as I fear we will never get a good set of prints.
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this issue at all?


I had the same thing happen to me. The first time I submitted fingerprints for my FBI check I sent a set of two (2) cards that were done by a law enforcement officer at my local police department. Both sets were rejected. My 20 year-old son was fingerprinted at the same time and I had noticed at the time that his were better than mine. There is a recommendation on the FBI website that you use lotion and wipe off any excess before you are fingerprinted. That is what I did and my second set of two (2) cards were accepted. I also used the same police department - mostly because I was hoping I wouldn't be charged again for fingerprinting.


----------



## MJAus!2018

I don't know about you all, but I get excited when I see that one of you have posted on this thread. I was in Australia when we had the last wave of activity from DC. It's been quiet for a bit now. I sure would like to share in the joy of your updates or visa grants, if you have any. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Dannygolucky

MJAus!2018 said:


> I don't know about you all, but I get excited when I see that one of you have posted on this thread. I was in Australia when we had the last wave of activity from DC. It's been quiet for a bit now. I sure would like to share in the joy of your updates or visa grants, if you have any. Best wishes to everyone.


Not 309/100 related, but my son just got granted his citizenship (after a 6 month wait!!!). So at least that department in Washington is moving (slowly...)


----------



## MJAus!2018

Dannygolucky said:


> Not 309/100 related, but my son just got granted his citizenship (after a 6 month wait!!!). So at least that department in Washington is moving (slowly...)


That is good to know. My husband works for the Australian Government and he has a colleague that is moving this month to DC to work in the Australian Embassy for two years. My husband asked him when he gets settled if he could find out why things are moving so slowly compared to other embassies in the immigration section. I will let you know if I hear anything. I know that we are all (mostly) still within the published processing times. With that being said, we all can see that there is faster movement in other countries.


----------



## Ozbound3

Dannygolucky said:


> Not 309/100 related, but my son just got granted his citizenship (after a 6 month wait!!!). So at least that department in Washington is moving (slowly...)


Good to hear! Congrats! I'm still waiting on my daughters citizenship. 6 months and 1 day today. It really would be great to find out why Washington seems to be so much slower than other embassies.... MJAus keep us posted please!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MJAus!2018 said:


> That is good to know. My husband works for the Australian Government and he has a colleague that is moving this month to DC to work in the Australian Embassy for two years. My husband asked him when he gets settled if he could find out why things are moving so slowing compared to other embassies in the immigration section. I will let you know if I hear anything. I know that we are all (mostly) still within the published processing times. With that being said, we all can see that there is faster movement in other countries.


Before the Global processing times roll out, which basically combined high and low risk into one general processing time estimation, the wait time for low risk was 5 months for a 300, and the US is low risk. It was around the same time they changed to GPTs that I noticed a rise in wait times for the US. There really can't be as many US applicants so maybe the slow down was intentional? Or maybe there are like only 2 people doing all of them and they're overloaded. Who knows... Nothing we can do will hurry things along though. Just got to play the game.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Glad your son’s citizenship was approved Dannygolucky. 

We still haven’t had any contact and are in our 13th month now. When we log in, the applicant section still says received; however in the sponsor’s section it says submitted but when I click on details it has my name and birth date, and then says - approved. So I guess someone has at least been looking at our application. I just found it strange that it says approved there but still says submitted.


----------



## al_ghazal

Mattsfoot said:


> Glad your son's citizenship was approved Dannygolucky.
> 
> We still haven't had any contact and are in our 13th month now. When we log in, the applicant section still says received; however in the sponsor's section it says submitted but when I click on details it has my name and birth date, and then says - approved. So I guess someone has at least been looking at our application. I just found it strange that it says approved there but still says submitted.


I've been approved twice as a sponsor now and both times my immiaccount shows the same thing ..submitted on main screen then approved once you click into it. I think it's normal.


----------



## Mattsfoot

al_ghazal said:


> I've been approved twice as a sponsor now and both times my immiaccount shows the same thing ..submitted on main screen then approved once you click into it. I think it's normal.


Thanks al_ghazal. Good to know.


----------



## Dannygolucky

Mattsfoot said:


> Glad your son's citizenship was approved Dannygolucky.
> 
> We still haven't had any contact and are in our 13th month now. When we log in, the applicant section still says received; however in the sponsor's section it says submitted but when I click on details it has my name and birth date, and then says - approved. So I guess someone has at least been looking at our application. I just found it strange that it says approved there but still says submitted.


I had a very interesting conversation with a consulate official the other day. It had nothing to do with my wife's 309/100 application, but at the end of the conversation, i asked the official if there was something going on in Washington that was causing delays, such as a staffing issue? the official said, while the partner visas were not in his/her department and she/he was not based in Washington, she/he had heard along the grapevine that ever since Trump was elected the Washington embassy had been inundated with fresh applications. they had also started sending Washington applications to Australia to process there also. he/she added that i should expect a wait up to 18 months. Now, keep in mind this was from an official connected to a consulate and not working for the Home Affairs department, but i would say the information was pretty interesting. from reading the posts here on this message board, I'm still pretty confident that I'll get the approval in and it won't take 18 months, but i highly doubt i'll see anything before 12 months though.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Really interesting Dannygolucky. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdtrp

Dannygolucky said:


> I had a very interesting conversation with a consulate official the other day. It had nothing to do with my wife's 309/100 application, but at the end of the conversation, i asked the official if there was something going on in Washington that was causing delays, such as a staffing issue? the official said, while the partner visas were not in his/her department and she/he was not based in Washington, she/he had heard along the grapevine that ever since Trump was elected the Washington embassy had been inundated with fresh applications. they had also started sending Washington applications to Australia to process there also. he/she added that i should expect a wait up to 18 months. Now, keep in mind this was from an official connected to a consulate and not working for the Home Affairs department, but i would say the information was pretty interesting. from reading the posts here on this message board, I'm still pretty confident that I'll get the approval in and it won't take 18 months, but i highly doubt i'll see anything before 12 months though.


Thanks for sharing! It did seem like everything changed soon after the election, so that does make a bit of sense. Still hopeful that they indeed are trying to get approvals done by the 12 month mark, based on recent approval dates of folks here.


----------



## YankeeAussie

First and foremost, a huge thanks to the community and a special shoutout to Skybluebrewer. As the Aussies tend to say, "You're a legend!"

I have FINALLY submitted my PMV/300 application from Connecticut! Will keep tabs on this thread. Here's hoping it's approved in 11 months but I'm mentally preparing myself for 16, lol!


Edit: I still need to do the Sponsor AFP check, FBI check, CT State check, and the health check. I plan to start all of them late July to early August unless notified by DIBP beforehand.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

YankeeAussie said:


> First and foremost, a huge thanks to the community and a special shoutout to Skybluebrewer. As the Aussies tend to say, "You're a legend!"
> 
> I have FINALLY submitted my PMV/300 application from Connecticut! Will keep tabs on this thread. Here's hoping it's approved in 11 months but I'm mentally preparing myself for 16, lol!
> 
> Edit: I still need to do the Sponsor AFP check, FBI check, CT State check, and the health check. I plan to start all of them late July to early August unless notified by DIBP beforehand.


Maybe they'll start speeding things up again in the new fiscal year. Best of luck on a speedy decision!


----------



## aussiegrrl

Hello, we are just about to submit my husbands application for partner visa offshore from the USA. We were wondering how long are the FBI and health check valid for? Asking because apparently you have to move before these checks expire. We want to understand how much time we'd have to move after we receive an approval.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussiegrrl said:


> Hello, we are just about to submit my husbands application for partner visa offshore from the USA. We were wondering how long are the FBI and health check valid for? Asking because apparently you have to move before these checks expire. We want to understand how much time we'd have to move after we receive an approval.


Medicals and police checks are valid for 12 months from the date they were done. Best to wait awhile before doing them or wait until they're requested if you want ample time to enter Oz after the visa grant. Police checks and Medicals are the two things that you don't need to supply at time of application and immigration suggests waiting until a CO requests them because of the long processing times and limited 12 month validity.

And you don't have to move before these checks expire. An offshore partner visa, once granted, has a must make first entry by date that you must enter Oz before to validate the visa (dependent on medical and police check validity, date is first to expire). All you need to do is enter to validate before that date or the visa will be cancelled. You can enter for a day then go back and live in the US another year if you wanted to.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> Medicals and police checks are valid for 12 months from the date they were done. Best to wait awhile before doing them or wait until they're requested if you want ample time to enter Oz after the visa grant. Police checks and Medicals are the two things that you don't need to supply at time of application and immigration suggests waiting until a CO requests them because of the long processing times and limited 12 month validity.
> 
> And you don't have to move before these checks expire. An offshore partner visa, once granted, has a must make first entry by date that you must enter Oz before to validate the visa (dependent on medical and police check validity, date is first to expire). All you need to do is enter to validate before that date or the visa will be cancelled. You can enter for a day then go back and live in the US another year if you wanted to.


yes, definitely hold off. im currently arguing to try and NOT apply for a 2nd AFP. submitted mine in late july, and was requested to submit my medical and state check.
i called them and asked why i needed to submit the form again, and they said it had something to do with the entrance date, but i told them im prepared to leave as soon as the grant is offered. whether that be 1 or 2 days notice. so they asked me to submit a statement on my immi page stating that.


----------



## aussiegrrl

Thanks! Also, does anyone know if its OK for my husband to travel to Australia whilst his Visa is processing? We are expecting a child and we want to visit home shortly after baby arrives even if his visa isn't ready yet.


----------



## aussiegrrl

Also. We are applying direct for my husbands partner visa and we are not attaching any health checks or police checks - are we right to just wait until they ask for these checks, or are we better off applying with these checks completed and attached? Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussiegrrl said:


> Thanks! Also, does anyone know if its OK for my husband to travel to Australia whilst his Visa is processing? We are expecting a child and we want to visit home shortly after baby arrives even if his visa isn't ready yet.


Yes. I came over to Oz to visit on an ETA while waiting. Just upload a letter in immi stating he'll be in Oz with the dates and be sure to uodate contact information (address and phone number while here) in case they need to contact him. If he's onshore when they want to finalize the visa, they'll ask him to leave.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussiegrrl said:


> Also. We are applying direct for my husbands partner visa and we are not attaching any health checks or police checks - are we right to just wait until they ask for these checks, or are we better off applying with these checks completed and attached? Thanks!


With current length of wait times from the US, I would not submit medicals or police checks at time of application. Either wait until requested or do them yourself 6+ months into waiting.


----------



## aussiegrrl

Ok - have officially submitted the application and submitted payment! Received an acknowledgement of application received. On that acknowledgement, there must be a system glitch because even though we specified that my husband is a US citizen on the application, in the confirmation email it says his citizenship is his country of birth and his country of residence is the USA! Even though he hasn't lived in his country of birth for 17years. Hopefully this doesn't cause issue.

Let the waiting begin!


----------



## aussiegrrl

Skybluebrewer said:


> Medicals and police checks are valid for 12 months from the date they were done. Best to wait awhile before doing them or wait until they're requested if you want ample time to enter Oz after the visa grant. Police checks and Medicals are the two things that you don't need to supply at time of application and immigration suggests waiting until a CO requests them because of the long processing times and limited 12 month validity.
> 
> And you don't have to move before these checks expire. An offshore partner visa, once granted, has a must make first entry by date that you must enter Oz before to validate the visa (dependent on medical and police check validity, date is first to expire). All you need to do is enter to validate before that date or the visa will be cancelled. You can enter for a day then go back and live in the US another year if you wanted to.


quick clarification - if we enter the country to validate the visa as described above, then go back to the US to live for a while, any idea how long we have before we have to go back? Trying to gage time limits after activation. Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussiegrrl said:


> quick clarification - if we enter the country to validate the visa as described above, then go back to the US to live for a while, any idea how long we have before we have to go back? Trying to gage time limits after activation. Thanks!


There is no requirement as to when you have to move, but keep in mind you're going the PMV 300 route which means within 9 months of grant, you'll need to apply for the onshore 820/801 (after entering Australia at least once and marrying anywhere in the world). If you don't get an 820 grant before the 300 ends, you'll need to be onshore when the 300 expires so the BVA will go into effect and that BVA has no travel rights. You'll need to apply for a BVB to go offshore and be allowed to reenter Australia and these are usually only granted for short periods (say 3 months). Once the 820 is granted (need to be onshore for grant) you have full travel again but if you continue to live outside of Australia, they may question why you're applying for a partner visa which purpose is for living in Australia with your partner.


----------



## Aussie83

which passport was used when you applied?



aussiegrrl said:


> Ok - have officially submitted the application and submitted payment! Received an acknowledgement of application received. On that acknowledgement, there must be a system glitch because even though we specified that my husband is a US citizen on the application, in the confirmation email it says his citizenship is his country of birth and his country of residence is the USA! Even though he hasn't lived in his country of birth for 17years. Hopefully this doesn't cause issue.
> 
> Let the waiting begin!


----------



## Finethink786

Hello everyone 

need a suggestion 

a day ago I have been granted 309 partner offshore visa. 

My relationship with my partner nearly 3 years so I was expecting I’ll get 100 ( permanent resident visa)

should I ask my case officer who grant me the visa? 

Is that a good idea to ask case officer?

thsnks regards


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Finethink786 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> need a suggestion
> 
> a day ago I have been granted 309 partner offshore visa.
> 
> My relationship with my partner nearly 3 years so I was expecting I'll get 100 ( permanent resident visa)
> 
> should I ask my case officer who grant me the visa?
> 
> Is that a good idea to ask case officer?
> 
> thsnks regards


Was it de facto for at least 3 years with strong evidence proving it for the 3 years prior to application? If so, you can email the CO and ask for consideration but it's up to them if you met the requirements or not. It's an at time of application requirement so time after applying does not count.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Really hoping to get some grants through DC soon. Over 12 months with no contact feels like a lifetime 😄


----------



## deebs

*Waiting in dc*

About to hit the 15 month mark. Applied offshore thru washignton in feb 2017. Recieved a request for sponsor immigration status in us and FBI and state clearnce in feb 2018. Uploaded march 2018 and waiting. Anyone else?


----------



## Anna in NYC

*Interviews?*

Hello All,

I have a question I wondered if someone could help with. I applied for the 300 Visa in June 2017 from the United States. I have yet to hear anything. I believe I have submitted all the required documentation (and even did my criminal background checks and medical already - perhaps way too early).

I am planning to be in Washington, D.C. in June 2018. Should I update my application to let Home Affairs know that I will be coming to D.C. in case that would be a good time to be interviewed? I don't know how many people they are requiring be interviewed. It seems here that many people are granted Visas without an interview. I also don't want them to think that I'm trying to push my own timeline.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Dannygolucky

Anna in NYC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question I wondered if someone could help with. I applied for the 300 Visa in June 2017 from the United States. I have yet to hear anything. I believe I have submitted all the required documentation (and even did my criminal background checks and medical already - perhaps way too early).
> 
> I am planning to be in Washington, D.C. in June 2018. Should I update my application to let Home Affairs know that I will be coming to D.C. in case that would be a good time to be interviewed? I don't know how many people they are requiring be interviewed. It seems here that many people are granted Visas without an interview. I also don't want them to think that I'm trying to push my own timeline.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


You can try, i wouldn't hold my breath for a response though. If you're application is fairly straight forward and you've got a lot of evidence uploaded, i don't think they'll require an interview.


----------



## rdtrp

They keep decreasing the processing times globally, but it doesn't seem to have affected our processing times . Very painful.


----------



## Mattsfoot

rdtrp said:


> They keep decreasing the processing times globally, but it doesn't seem to have affected our processing times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very painful.


Yeah every time we see the global times decrease it gives us hope. False hope I guess &#128514; At what point can we contact our local rep/ immi department and try get some movement? After 13 months stated on the higher end of global processing times? Or is it more of a 'just wait it out however long it may take' scenario? Just curious how that works if anyone has input?


----------



## AussieNYank

Mattsfoot said:


> Really hoping to get some grants through DC soon. Over 12 months with no contact feels like a lifetime &#128516;


Yep still waiting here too  It's now over 14 months for us...we got some movement after 13 months asking for more info which we provided straight away, but that was a month ago and heard nothing since. It's so frustrating..

It now looks like my partner will have to head back to the US to work and wait...more time apart which is just heartbreaking...

I hope the long timers get some movement very, very soon!


----------



## Dannygolucky

Mattsfoot said:


> Yeah every time we see the global times decrease it gives us hope. False hope I guess &#128514; At what point can we contact our local rep/ immi department and try get some movement? After 13 months stated on the higher end of global processing times? Or is it more of a 'just wait it out however long it may take' scenario? Just curious how that works if anyone has input?


I've tried calling the customer service centre a number of times. Plus i've also tried calling the department in Canberra.

I also emailed my local member of Parliament, Shadow minister of immigration, and thought about emailing my senator... but kind of got disillusioned at the end and i've now just settled into waiting mode.

No one could help.

I've got my wife a 12 month, multiple entry 600 visa, so we'll be able to keep the family together when we move in June. Plus, fairly certain she's eligible for medicare and the PBS, as she's applied for the partner visa (just need to show Medicare a receipt that the application has been paid for, and a grant letter for the 600 visa), so really its just her right to work that we're waiting on.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Thanks for the info Danny. Good luck with the move in June. I guess we may start contacting the department soon, especially if we pass the 13 month mark here soon with no contact.


----------



## YankeeAussie

These stories are freaking me out. What's the hold up for the US? I don't understand...I don't want to wait till 2019 US Autumn by the time I'm approved, ugh


----------



## Dannygolucky

YankeeAussie said:


> These stories are freaking me out. What's the hold up for the US? I don't understand...I don't want to wait till 2019 US Autumn by the time I'm approved, ugh


You should probably just settle in for at least a 12 month wait and accept it. Nothing anyone can do about it, short of challenging Peter Dutton at the next election...


----------



## MJAus!2018

AussieNYank said:


> Yep still waiting here too  It's now over 14 months for us...we got some movement after 13 months asking for more info which we provided straight away, but that was a month ago and heard nothing since. It's so frustrating..
> 
> It now looks like my partner will have to head back to the US to work and wait...more time apart which is just heartbreaking...
> 
> I hope the long timers get some movement very, very soon!


Did you lodge a 309 or PMV300? In February or March? I've been keeping a little list (and it's getting longer) in my office at work of the posts I read of those of us that have applied from the US for a 309 or PMV300. I've only crossed off 5 since I started it a few months ago. I have 14 that are still waiting starting from February 2017 through October 2017 - you would be number 15. I applied the first week in November, so I figure I might as well sit back and try not to stress about this. I'm trying to get accustomed to being in limbo!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Dannygolucky said:


> I've tried calling the customer service centre a number of times. Plus i've also tried calling the department in Canberra.
> 
> I also emailed my local member of Parliament, Shadow minister of immigration, and thought about emailing my senator... but kind of got disillusioned at the end and i've now just settled into waiting mode.
> 
> No one could help.
> 
> I've got my wife a 12 month, multiple entry 600 visa, so we'll be able to keep the family together when we move in June. Plus, fairly certain she's eligible for medicare and the PBS, as she's applied for the partner visa (just need to show Medicare a receipt that the application has been paid for, and a grant letter for the 600 visa), so really its just her right to work that we're waiting on.


Just to clarify for others because this is a 309/100 and 300 waiting room, Medicare is only available for permanent partner visa applications (so the 309/100 and 820/801) which means 300 applicants are not eligible.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

YankeeAussie said:


> These stories are freaking me out. What's the hold up for the US? I don't understand...I don't want to wait till 2019 US Autumn by the time I'm approved, ugh


Just a guess but I would think there would be some movement (grants) in May before the fiscal year ends in June. I doubt there will be much movement then until after July.


----------



## nyctoaus

Dannygolucky said:


> I've tried calling the customer service centre a number of times. Plus i've also tried calling the department in Canberra.
> 
> I also emailed my local member of Parliament, Shadow minister of immigration, and thought about emailing my senator... but kind of got disillusioned at the end and i've now just settled into waiting mode.
> 
> No one could help.
> 
> I've got my wife a 12 month, multiple entry 600 visa, so we'll be able to keep the family together when we move in June. Plus, fairly certain she's eligible for medicare and the PBS, as she's applied for the partner visa (just need to show Medicare a receipt that the application has been paid for, and a grant letter for the 600 visa), so really its just her right to work that we're waiting on.


now im getting nervous i may have to actually apply for another AFP if some people here have been waiting over a month since supplying the information to the department.


----------



## AussieNYank

I am thrilled...absolutely thrilled...to be able to say we got the golden email at 3:55am this morning!!!

My partner must leave by 17 May (offshore app, and she is in Oz at the moment) and then she can return for good! Timeline below...it has been a long, stressful road full of unknowns, time apart, time together but never knowing how long, financial stress, never really feeling like we can make future plans etc etc...all things I'm sure you all understand...today is going to be a great day 

DOL: 17 February 2017
Medical: March 2017
More Info Required: March 2018 (supplied within days)
Instruction to leave: 27 April 2018

I sincerely hope you all get some news soon and don't have to wait so damn long!


----------



## Mattsfoot

Congrats AussieNYank!! That is great news. Good luck!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

AussieNYank said:


> I am thrilled...absolutely thrilled...to be able to say we got the golden email at 3:55am this morning!!!
> 
> My partner must leave by 17 May (offshore app, and she is in Oz at the moment) and then she can return for good! Timeline below...it has been a long, stressful road full of unknowns, time apart, time together but never knowing how long, financial stress, never really feeling like we can make future plans etc etc...all things I'm sure you all understand...today is going to be a great day
> 
> DOL: 17 February 2017
> Medical: March 2017
> More Info Required: March 2018 (supplied within days)
> Instruction to leave: 27 April 2018
> 
> I sincerely hope you all get some news soon and don't have to wait so damn long!


Congrats! But leave by 17 May or return to activate by 17 May?


----------



## AussieNYank

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats! But leave by 17 May or return to activate by 17 May?


Thanks so much Mattsfoot and Skybluebrewer!

She must leave Australia no later than 17 May...and remain outside for at least 5 working days to activate the Visa...


----------



## MJAus!2018

Congratulations AussieNYank! Maybe after a few more months of waiting, I will express my frustrations and have a grant within hours...lol. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## AussieNYank

MJAus!2018 said:


> AussieNYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep still waiting here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now over 14 months for us...we got some movement after 13 months asking for more info which we provided straight away, but that was a month ago and heard nothing since. It's so frustrating..
> 
> It now looks like my partner will have to head back to the US to work and wait...more time apart which is just heartbreaking...
> 
> I hope the long timers get some movement very, very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge a 309 or PMV300? In February or March? I've been keeping a little list (and it's getting longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in my office at work of the posts I read of those of us that have applied from the US for a 309 or PMV300. I've only crossed off 5 since I started it a few months ago. I have 14 that are still waiting starting from February 2017 through October 2017 - you would be number 15. I applied the first week in November, so I figure I might as well sit back and try not to stress about this. I'm trying to get accustomed to being in limbo!
Click to expand...

Hi there...we applied for the 309 &#128578;


----------



## redleg33

AussieNYank said:


> I am thrilled...absolutely thrilled...to be able to say we got the golden email at 3:55am this morning!!!
> 
> My partner must leave by 17 May (offshore app, and she is in Oz at the moment) and then she can return for good! Timeline below...it has been a long, stressful road full of unknowns, time apart, time together but never knowing how long, financial stress, never really feeling like we can make future plans etc etc...all things I'm sure you all understand...today is going to be a great day
> 
> DOL: 17 February 2017
> Medical: March 2017
> More Info Required: March 2018 (supplied within days)
> Instruction to leave: 27 April 2018
> 
> I sincerely hope you all get some news soon and don't have to wait so damn long!


Heck Yeah this is awesome!! I can only hope we are right behind you

DOL: 7 March 2017
Medical: May 17
More Info: 14 Mar 18
Instruction to leave....

The next one for us is my wife's nursing license. We have just been told by APHRA that her degree is not recognized (short 200 clinical work experience hours) and that her years of experience don't count for anything. another 20k for a bridging course to get her license recognized.


----------



## redleg33

Dannygolucky;1878473Plus said:


> Is this confirmed?
> 
> Show medicare submitted 309, valid 600 and voila?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

redleg33 said:


> Is this confirmed?
> 
> Show medicare submitted 309, valid 600 and voila?


No, show a submitted 309/*100* application. The 100 part is what makes one Medicare eligible and you should refer to it as a combined 309/100 app or most likely the person at the office won't sign a person up because a 309 is not a permanent visa. Too often people refer to it as a 309 application but you actually pay for and apply for both.

Medicare website on eligibility and how to enroll.


----------



## rdtrp

Had anyone applied for the e600 visa from the US lately and know the processing time for it? Is it slow too?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Probably not too many as most people prob just do the ETA. GPT says 90% in under 29 days though.


----------



## Dannygolucky

rdtrp said:


> Had anyone applied for the e600 visa from the US lately and know the processing time for it? Is it slow too?


I applied for the 600 from the USA. It was actually processed in Australia and was approved very quickly. In about two weeks from memory.


----------



## Ozbound3

I applied for a 600 last year and it was approved in 22 days. Not sure if that's still accurate but it was pretty straightforward.


----------



## Ozbound3

"We consider you have been in a long term relationship, at the time you lodged your application, if you had been with your partner for either:

three years or more
two years or more and you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship."

I was just wondering, based on this information from Dept of Home Affairs site, do they mean 2 years from when you started dating or 2 years since you've been married? 

The reason I ask is my husband and I have been married for a little over a year, but at the time of lodging we had been dating for 2.5 years and have a child together. Unfortunately we have been separated for a large portion of that time due to immigration issues and I doubt we would qualify for the 100 right away, but just out of curiosity. Does anyone know?


----------



## MzSkeptica

Skybluebrewer said:


> Just to clarify for others because this is a 309/100 and 300 waiting room, Medicare is only available for permanent partner visa applications (so the 309/100 and 820/801) which means 300 applicants are not eligible.


The website says you can become Medicare eligible once you get married on the 300 and have applied for the next visa 820/801.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MzSkeptica said:


> The website says you can become Medicare eligible once you get married on the 300 and have applied for the next visa 820/801.


You're only eligible when the 820/801 or 309/100 has been made. Hence why I said 300 applicants aren't eligible. If you've made an application for the 820/801 from a 300, you're considered an 820/801 applicant not a 300 applicant.

It's the permanent residency application that makes one eligible, so the 801 and 100 part of those applications. Hence why a 300 does not make someone medicare eligible.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ozbound3 said:


> "We consider you have been in a long term relationship, at the time you lodged your application, if you had been with your partner for either:
> 
> three years or more
> two years or more and you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship."
> 
> I was just wondering, based on this information from Dept of Home Affairs site, do they mean 2 years from when you started dating or 2 years since you've been married?
> 
> The reason I ask is my husband and I have been married for a little over a year, but at the time of lodging we had been dating for 2.5 years and have a child together. Unfortunately we have been separated for a large portion of that time due to immigration issues and I doubt we would qualify for the 100 right away, but just out of curiosity. Does anyone know?


Dating doesn't count. Needs to be de facto or married or combination of with proof to support the time before application.

That being said, sometimes COs don't deem the evidence enough and in one case they didn't count the combination of de facto and spouse and wanted them to be married for the 2 or 3 years prior to applying.


----------



## rdtrp

Dannygolucky said:


> I applied for the 600 from the USA. It was actually processed in Australia and was approved very quickly. In about two weeks from memory.


Okay great, thanks!


----------



## Ozbound3

Skybluebrewer said:


> Dating doesn't count. Needs to be de facto or married or combination of with proof to support the time before application.
> 
> That being said, sometimes COs don't deem the evidence enough and in one case they didn't count the combination of de facto and spouse and wanted them to be married for the 2 or 3 years prior to applying.


Ohhh ok that makes sense. I really wouldn't expect to go straight to 100 either way but I was curious. Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You never know. One chick from the US applied for the 820/801 and had only been with her partner for 1.5 years and no kids. Don't even think she knew her partner for 3 years and somehow they granted both the 820 and 801 at the same time. 

Maybe you'll get lucky and the same CO will hand your PR out like candy too lol.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Well Washington seems to have gone quiet again. Hopefully there a few grants in May! We hit 14 months this week. Is there a process to follow if we haven’t heard anything within the current 13 months for 90% of 309/100 applications?

Redleg, Ronniedee, NYCtoaus, Cardude151 - you guys have any updates since being initially contacted in early March/April?


----------



## soccerplr

So Frustrating as you cannot plan your future like this. We are just about to hit the 10 month mark with no contact at all. We have already front loaded all the required docs. Last week My wife called in the DC office, I believe my wife was connected to an Admin person as she was put on hold for every question. This admin person mentioned we already had a CO reviewing our application but none of this information is updated on our Immi account. When asked why the immi account didn't show this information or how long it would take from here, she put my wife on hold for 20 minutes and came back with I don't know. It was not helpful really and will just have to continue waiting but I just wanted to share our experience.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

For both my 300 and 820, my status never changed until it went to finalized. Others have had it change like progress is being made then sit there for ages with no grant or further contact. I wouldn't be concerned about that at all as it seems to be to be irrelevant.

Unfortunately, especially with the PMV route when people are trying to plan a wedding around when the visa *may* be granted, it's just the nature of the beast. Calling isn't likely to do anything as the COs aren't very well going to answer, are they? Places with these long wait times like DC are the reason so many people apply onshore where it doesn't matter how long it takes.


----------



## nyctoaus

Mattsfoot said:


> Well Washington seems to have gone quiet again. Hopefully there a few grants in May! We hit 14 months this week. Is there a process to follow if we haven't heard anything within the current 13 months for 90% of 309/100 applications?
> 
> Redleg, Ronniedee, NYCtoaus, Cardude151 - you guys have any updates since being initially contacted in early March/April?


Unfortunately not. Replied to the requests. Submitted my documents. Waiting for a reply.

I think there are some back posts about being able to lodge a complaint related to process times if its outside of the standards. Im at work thought so I wont be able to adequately search for the thread until later today.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You make a formal complaint to immigration, give them ample tine to respond, then write to ombudsman. Only works if you exceed the 90% and even then doesn't necessarily lead to an immediate grant as the above takes time. Try skipping straight to ombudsman and they'll tell you to go to immigration first. Try complaining before exceeding the 90% and they'll tell you you're still within Global Processing Times as listed at that moment. They don't care what it was at the time you applied.


----------



## rdtrp

soccplr Did she call DC directly or the Ottawa service center? Wondering if a few phone calls might not be a bad idea...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Phone calls won't get you anywhere.


----------



## ronniedee

Mattsfoot said:


> Well Washington seems to have gone quiet again. Hopefully there a few grants in May! We hit 14 months this week. Is there a process to follow if we haven't heard anything within the current 13 months for 90% of 309/100 applications?
> 
> Redleg, Ronniedee, NYCtoaus, Cardude151 - you guys have any updates since being initially contacted in early March/April?


Hi @Mattsfood, unfortunately no update still. Submitted all necessary info towards end of April, so just waiting for the decision. We submitted in March 2017, so its now 14 months for us. Hoping for a decision soon. I know there was a flurry of activity in late April, so hoping something similar late May.

How long has it been for you Matt? Did you say you had a list of the group of us who had applied early last year to see progress? Would be useful to keep tracking the progress of those applications on this thread so others can see too which may be helpful to gauge the approximate approval time


----------



## MJAus!2018

This is the list I've been making. If you see a mistake, let me know.

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*

January 2017
Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 *granted 26 April 2018* 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018* 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309)
Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
Ronniedee(309)
NYCtoAus(309)

June 2017
AnnainNYC June 1 (300)

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr
Space_Dog

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

October 2017
JTeam (309)- Did you apply in Sept or Oct?

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)

January 2018 
Salmon1411
Ozbound3

April 2018
YankeeAussie


----------



## Ozbound3

Thanks for sharing MJAus! it's helpful to see it all organized like that.


----------



## ronniedee

This is excellent MJAus! Thanks for sharing! Think will be good to keep this going and then update as results come in.


----------



## MJAus!2018

ronniedee said:


> This is excellent MJAus! Thanks for sharing! Think will be good to keep this going and then update as results come in.


I'm a bit obsessed. I realized awhile ago that since they process pretty much in order, that this was something I could do to help with this waiting period. I am sitting back sooooooo impatient and excited for those of you who lodged in March/April (especially) to get your visas granted. I'm a bit of a cheerleader for you all!! I think I might get just as excited as all of you when you get your visas!! When the next wave of grants come through, I will send an update to this thread. If you want to be added or I made a mistake, please let me know.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Looks great MJAus! Thanks. I was keeping a paper list but this is way more detailed haha


----------



## JaneoOz

We applied in March 2018 too. Hoping for speedy approvals!


----------



## MJAus!2018

JaneoOz said:


> We applied in March 2018 too. Hoping for speedy approvals!


March 2018 and not 2017, right? Did you applied from the USA?


----------



## JaneoOz

Yes to both of those 😊 
We just had our kids citizenship by decent finalized on Friday and applied beginning of March for those too.


----------



## MJAus!2018

JaneoOz said:


> Yes to both of those &#128522;
> We just had our kids citizenship by decent finalized on Friday and applied beginning of March for those too.


Okay, I will add you to the list.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Nice to see myself on the list. Thanks MJAus!

I'll be at 1 month by next week. Still planning on doing my Health, State & FBI, and AFP Check end of July/early August.

In other news, USD seems to be climbing up against AUD which makes me happy. I need to bring money over by next year, lol!


----------



## Pyrite

We applied in April 2018 if you are keeping a list together MJAus.

We've done the AFP for me, plan on doing his Health & police check in October-ish.

Just noticed that the 300 processing times has increased again which is frustrating.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Pyrite said:


> We applied in April 2018 if you are keeping a list together MJAus.
> 
> We've done the AFP for me, plan on doing his Health & police check in October-ish.
> 
> Just noticed that the 300 processing times has increased again which is frustrating.


Okay, I will add you. 
The 300, 309/100, and 820/801 are all lumped together into one global processing time...12 to 16 months is so disheartening. I think we are all depressed now.


----------



## dms

I was applied from bangladesh for patner 309/100, application submitted 28oct, 2017 and still now 6 month over and now showing status "further assessment". 
How long does it take to get visa? please tell about this situation.


----------



## ronniedee

MJAus!2018 said:


> I'm a bit obsessed. I realized awhile ago that since they process pretty much in order, that this was something I could do to help with this waiting period. I am sitting back sooooooo impatient and excited for those of you who lodged in March/April (especially) to get your visas granted. I'm a bit of a cheerleader for you all!! I think I might get just as excited as all of you when you get your visas!! When the next wave of grants come through, I will send an update to this thread. If you want to be added or I made a mistake, please let me know.


haha love it MJAus! I actually feel exactly the same way when I see successful visa's being granted! So definitely cheering everyone on also! But seriously it's great that you put this together, so thank you on behalf of everyone on here! Looking forward to the next wave of visa's..I think the last set all came around the 24th of April? so maybe 24th of May is the day we can all celebrate haha


----------



## MJAus!2018

ronniedee said:


> haha love it MJAus! I actually feel exactly the same way when I see successful visa's being granted! So definitely cheering everyone on also! But seriously it's great that you put this together, so thank you on behalf of everyone on here! Looking forward to the next wave of visa's..I think the last set all came around the 24th of April? so maybe 24th of May is the day we can all celebrate haha


I was thinking the same thing. The last two months had visa grants the last week of the month.


----------



## Pyrite

MJAus!2018 said:


> Okay, I will add you.
> The 300, 309/100, and 820/801 are all lumped together into one global processing time...12 to 16 months is so disheartening. I think we are all depressed now.


It's extremely frustrating to see so many others being processed so much faster than people who have applied via the US and to not even have separate processing times anymore.


----------



## MzSkeptica

MJAus!2018 said:


> This is the list I've been making. If you see a mistake, let me know.
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 *granted 26 April 2018*
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
> Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309)
> Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
> Ronniedee(309)
> NYCtoAus(309)
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC June 1 (300)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr
> Space_Dog
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)- Did you apply in Sept or Oct?
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411
> Ozbound3
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie


We applied for a 300 from the US in December 2017.


----------



## soccerplr

rdtrp said:


> soccplr Did she call DC directly or the Ottawa service center? Wondering if a few phone calls might not be a bad idea...


Yes she did call the Washington DC office. I also agree phone call prob will not help as the person she spoke to was not helpful at all in providing any information.

Good list MJAus!2018 as this will give us a clearer picture.


----------



## A+K_OZ

I've followed this forum for awhile now, but thought I would finally add my information as well. It seems like many of us are so close (Hopefully!) The wait is so hard...

309/100
DOL: 25 May 2017
Medical & FBI & State Police Reports: November 2017 (unasked)
More info requested: 11 April 2018- asked for police reports from my husband (sponsor) 
Uploaded: 20 April 2018 - AFP (Australian resident)
14 May 2018 - Fiji police report (Fiji citizen)
No further contact


----------



## MJAus!2018

MzSkeptica said:


> We applied for a 300 from the US in December 2017.


I will add you to the list!


----------



## MJAus!2018

If you want to make it on the list I posted previously, please specifically state that you applied from the USA. Sometimes people from other countries post on this thread (which is totally fine). I just don't want to make any assumptions. I also like it when y'all display your home country flags!

Random thoughts:
Just a little funny comment....my daughter teases my husband about some of the phrases he uses and some of the things she has heard in Australia. This is one of her phrases..."I reckon it will be heaps of fun!" Is "reckon" and "heaps" universal for Australia or is that just my Aussie family and friends? I definitely know that "no worries" is VERY common. 

It's been fun seeing the differences in our countries. For instance, Rice Krispies are Rice Bubbles, Lay's potato chips (well crisps) are Smith's (we had to research that because Lay's are my favorite), fries are hot chips, torches are flashlights, shopping carts are trolleys, I love that exit signs are way out signs (duh) - and who would have thought you would spell tire with a "y" (tyre), although y's are prettier than i's to write. I'm still trying to figure out what exactly a jumper is because it seems like any warm, long-sleeved shirt is a jumper. Also, accents...my Utah American accent seems so boring. I just love that Aussie accent. Hopefully, one day soon I can enjoy Australia every day!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I'm from Florida and everyone here thinks I'm Canadian. Reckon would be used in southern slang but definitely an all around thing here from what I've seen. We used no worries back home too but not as cool as the Aussie accent way, haha. Everyone seems to like to add "hey" to the end of their sentences too.

Yeah, I thought the same about jumpers and was corrected by my partner when I called a hoodie a jumper. Basically a pullover sweater is a jumper lol. 

It's funny how some name brands are the same but the name is different (Streets here is Good Humor in the US) but what throws me even more is when something is labeled the same but tastes and looks completely different (Froot Loops are different colors and don't taste the same). Funny how the ingredients in most of the same products differ so much. 

I still crack up when I see a speed hump sign. Looks like a hat to me. And crosswalk signs... where's the rest of the body?


----------



## rmbnv

Hi! 🙂 we also applied from the USA. We lodged Oct 26 2017. Please include us in the list. 

Been following this forum for awhile now. Really hoping all of our visa grants come soon.


----------



## A+K_OZ

I have applied from the US (Michigan). Sorry I didn't actually state that. Since I'm a new member, I can't display a flag yet.
___
DOL: 25 May 2017
Location: USA
Medical & Police Reports: November 2017 (unasked)
More info requested: 11 April 2018- asked for police reports from my husband (sponsor) 
Uploaded more info: 14 May 2018
No further contact


----------



## Ozbound3

My husband and his family say "reckon" and "heaps" ALL the time. My favorite word though is knickers instead of underwear lol. Also footpath instead of sidewalk is strange to me. I miss hearing the aussie slang every day. It's been over a year now since I left Australia


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ozbound3 said:


> My husband and his family say "reckon" and "heaps" ALL the time. My favorite word though is knickers instead of underwear lol. Also footpath instead of sidewalk is strange to me. I miss hearing the aussie slang every day. It's been over a year now since I left Australia


Agreed on footpath! Sidewalk is one word I won't give up though, lol. I do use car park instead of parking lot now, but still think it sounds like I'm dropping the car off to have a play with all the other cars at the playground &#128514;. Aussies seem to get a kick out of my calling them tomAtoes instead of tomAHtoes. I just ask why they call them potAtoes instead of potAHtoes.


----------



## ronniedee

MJAus!2018 said:


> If you want to make it on the list I posted previously, please specifically state that you applied from the USA. Sometimes people from other countries post on this thread (which is totally fine). I just don't want to make any assumptions. I also like it when y'all display your home country flags!
> 
> Random thoughts:
> Just a little funny comment....my daughter teases my husband about some of the phrases he uses and some of the things she has heard in Australia. This is one of her phrases..."I reckon it will be heaps of fun!" Is "reckon" and "heaps" universal for Australia or is that just my Aussie family and friends? I definitely know that "no worries" is VERY common.
> 
> It's been fun seeing the differences in our countries. For instance, Rice Krispies are Rice Bubbles, Lay's potato chips (well crisps) are Smith's (we had to research that because Lay's are my favorite), fries are hot chips, torches are flashlights, shopping carts are trolleys, I love that exit signs are way out signs (duh) - and who would have thought you would spell tire with a "y" (tyre), although y's are prettier than i's to write. I'm still trying to figure out what exactly a jumper is because it seems like any warm, long-sleeved shirt is a jumper. Also, accents...my Utah American accent seems so boring. I just love that Aussie accent. Hopefully, one day soon I can enjoy Australia every day!!


hahaha "reckon" and "heaps" are Australian-isms for sure! Also "arvo" means "afternoon". I've used that word heaps over here in the US and i've got the inevitable reply sometimes on "what's an arvo?" haha

Other sayings "devo" (devastated), "drongo" (fool), "cab sav" (cabernet sauvignon), "servo" (service station / gas station) hahaha


----------



## Ozbound3

Pretty much just ad an "O" to the end of any word and its australianized lol. Try pronouncing Carbonara the american way and see what reaction you get haha.


----------



## MJAus!2018

I love all your comments. I haven't added any comments of my own since my last post because about an hour after I sent it, I had a call with a migration agent (recommended to me from this forum) and it wasn't good news. Proving dependency for my adult son is becoming quite a nightmare for various reasons. Leaving him here in the US is not possible. He simply can't do it alone. I have guardianship of him and I couldn't live with myself if I left. With that being said, we have not given up. The agency is digging deeper, getting the advice from a migration attorney with more expertise, and giving me some homework to do. There is a possibility we will pull our 309 application (and take that financial loss), go over to Australia on our ETA's and lodge a new 820 application. At least, I may get a couple of years with my husband if they decide to deny our visas. If that happens then we will have to work on getting him to the US instead. (I can't quit crying!!)

I will update the list for this thread and if I delete my 309, somebody can take the list over. I hope you all have successful outcomes and soon. I really do!!!


----------



## Pyrite

My US fiance is a writer and he adores learning new Aussie slang. My Dad is English so he has had to also learn a bunch of English slang (thankfully there is overlap). He has started the 'x as' term now. Like "That is cool as!". Even after over four years of knowing each other, it seems like he is still discovering new slang!



MJAus!2018 said:


> I love all your comments. I haven't added any comments of my own since my last post because about an hour after I sent it, I had a call with a migration agent (recommended to me from this forum) and it wasn't good news.


I am sorry to hear that MJAus! I hope that you can find a way around it all and get your son to Australia. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## NYCSYD18

Hi!

My partner and I submitted on June 5th from the US. No contact yet. I've been following for awhile and figured I should add myself to the list- fingers crossed for everyone!


DOL: 5 June 2017
Location: USA
Medical & Police Reports: September 2017 (unasked)
More info requested: No contact


----------



## MJAus!2018

I will add you too NYCSYD18


----------



## rmbnv

Hi all, i just wanted to get your opinion if you think my partner’s US status will be an issue to our 309 application.

My partner is currently under DACA and since there is no way that my partner can get me to live in the USA, living in Australia is the only way for us to be able to start a family hence we applied for the 309.

I know that there is somehow a ‘negative’ connotation about someone who has DACA but i hope it doesn’t affect my partner’s eligibility to live here in Australia with me.


----------



## Dannygolucky

rmbnv said:


> Hi all, i just wanted to get your opinion if you think my partner's US status will be an issue to our 309 application.
> 
> My partner is currently under DACA and since there is no way that my partner can get me to live in the USA, living in Australia is the only way for us to be able to start a family hence we applied for the 309.
> 
> I know that there is somehow a 'negative' connotation about someone who has DACA but i hope it doesn't affect my partner's eligibility to live here in Australia with me.


that's a really good question. My gut tells me in the long run it might not matter, but then in the document upload screen it does ask for evidence of visas for the country your applying from (i think, from memory...) so.... who knows!? that's probably a good question for an agent. I think if you can prove the relationship is real, it may not matter in the long run... Good luck.


----------



## rmbnv

Dannygolucky said:


> that's a really good question. My gut tells me in the long run it might not matter, but then in the document upload screen it does ask for evidence of visas for the country your applying from (i think, from memory...) so.... who knows!? that's probably a good question for an agent. I think if you can prove the relationship is real, it may not matter in the long run... Good luck.


Thanks for your input Danny! We provided my partner's DACA authorization notice for that category. It's basically a letter from homeland stating that my spouse can stay in the USA until expiry which is 2019. Thanks again. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

That document upload screen is incredibly generic. Just stick to the document checklist on the website as not everything listed in the generic upload page is relevant to your visa application anyway.

There is a question regarding overstays, visa cancellations, etc. But other than answering truthfully, I don't think you'd have to submit any actual visa information.


----------



## rmbnv

Skybluebrewer said:


> That document upload screen is incredibly generic. Just stick to the document checklist on the website as not everything listed in the generic upload page is relevant to your visa application anyway.
> 
> There is a question regarding overstays, visa cancellations, etc. But other than answering truthfully, I don't think you'd have to submit any actual visa information.


Thank you Sky! For those questions we answered yes to Visa overstays and explained further on the box provided for reasons. We just wanted to give as accurate info as possible. We didn't want immigration to think that we're hiding anything.


----------



## ronniedee

MJAus!2018 said:


> I love all your comments. I haven't added any comments of my own since my last post because about an hour after I sent it, I had a call with a migration agent (recommended to me from this forum) and it wasn't good news. Proving dependency for my adult son is becoming quite a nightmare for various reasons. Leaving him here in the US is not possible. He simply can't do it alone. I have guardianship of him and I couldn't live with myself if I left. With that being said, we have not given up. The agency is digging deeper, getting the advice from a migration attorney with more expertise, and giving me some homework to do. There is a possibility we will pull our 309 application (and take that financial loss), go over to Australia on our ETA's and lodge a new 820 application. At least, I may get a couple of years with my husband if they decide to deny our visas. If that happens then we will have to work on getting him to the US instead. (I can't quit crying!!)
> 
> I will update the list for this thread and if I delete my 309, somebody can take the list over. I hope you all have successful outcomes and soon. I really do!!!


very sorry to hear this MJAus  , do you need to speak to an immigration attorney to help sort this issue out? Let me know - I know an excellent one who I'm very good friends with that I have used in the past and also have recommended highly to my friends. Based in NYC but services clients all over the country and overseas too I believe.

Hopefully you can find a resolution to this. Sorry to see you upset .


----------



## MJAus!2018

ronniedee said:


> very sorry to hear this MJAus  , do you need to speak to an immigration attorney to help sort this issue out? Let me know - I know an excellent one who I'm very good friends with that I have used in the past and also have recommended highly to my friends. Based in NYC but services clients all over the country and overseas too I believe.
> 
> Hopefully you can find a resolution to this. Sorry to see you upset .


Interesting that you posted just now, because I am currently looking over form 1446, so I can withdraw my application.  I was going to ask in a separate thread if anyone has had experience with filling out this form because I have a few questions. Feel free to send your friend's information though. We need all the help we can get.

Update on our situation:
We have been in a very dark place over the last week. I think (with the help of the migration agency) we have come to the conclusion that our only chance for a grant is to get me and my kids onshore and lodge again. Even with that, it seems to be a slim chance. I still have this nagging in the back of my mind that maybe we should get another opinion, but even if we do, that will be the fourth opinion (1 favorable, 2 unfavorable at the moment and then who do we believe???? - keep reading, I explain this). At this point, I'm not sure if my 309 is salvageable. The frustrating thing is that we laid out all this information to a migration attorney (paid him $1000 too) before we lodged last year and he felt we had a good chance for a visa grant. With that information, we lodged on our own. Now with this second opinion, Australian law is being quoted to us that seems to indicate we are not proving dependency in my adult son which seems to be contradictory to what is posted on the Home Affairs website, specifically the Child Migration booklet that was updated in July 2017. To make sure they were interpreting the law correctly, this migration agency decided to asked someone with more experience with this and they came to the same conclusion that we would most likely not be granted our visas due to not proving dependency. We thought that because he was mildly intellectually disabled that he was not subject to being "wholly" or "substantially" financially dependent on me (see below). Apparently, that is not the case. I won't get into too many specifics here, but the problem is that he does get a survivor's benefit monthly due to his disability that I am appointed to administer.--(By the way, he passed his medical check although he may still have to get a health waiver)-- I think we have a very rare case and I doubt that any case officer has seen a situation like ours. That means we will most likely get to appeal to the AAT if we ever get that far.

This is the paragraph we read in the Child Migration booklet (see the last sentence I underlined).

Child 18 years of age or over at time of lodgement of application
If 18 years of age or over the child must be:
• a natural (biological) child of the Australian parent; or
• an adopted child or a step-child of the Australian parent within the meaning of the Migration
Act 1958; or
• a child conceived through an artificial conception procedure (ACP) as provided for in the Family Law
Act 1975; or
• a child born under surrogacy arrangements, where parentage has been transferred by court order
under a prescribed state or territory law.
The above requirements are the same as those for a child under 18 years of age. However, because
a child 18 years of age or over is considered to be an adult under Australian law, there are additional
requirements. These are that the child must be:
• under 25 years of age (not yet turned 25);
• financially dependent on the sponsoring parent (see page 16);
• a full-time student (see page 16); and
• unmarried, not engaged to be married and not in a de facto partnership relationship.
Where the child has a disability that prevents them from working, the above requirements relating to age,
financial dependency and study do not apply, but the child must not be in a relationship.

My husband pointed out last night that the wording that I just quoted is referring to the sponsor or Australian parent and never to me, the biological parent...meaning it's a lot harder to be financially dependent on someone if you aren't living in the same country, so we should have pursued an 820 all along assuming that was what the Australian government intended by that verbage.

I have put my children through so much with this. This yo-yo and waiting period has been so hard on them, especially my daughter. I'm not sure if I can convince them to go now. My heart is breaking because my husband needs to spend the next 4 years in Australia so he can collect an early pension before he attempts to come to the US and stay (a horrible alternate plan if we have to live apart in the interim); otherwise, he collects nothing until he is 60 if he moves now. Love does not cut through the red tape of our governments unfortunately. The older you get the more complicated your life becomes. I am envious of you young couples that have simple applications. Be grateful that you aren't in our position and be patient.

Well, I guess I've droned on long enough and congrats if you read my whole post. Now I want to go in the corner and cry my eyes out.

Molly


----------



## Ozbound3

Hi MJAus, I'm really sorry about your situation.I can only imagine how difficult it must be. I'm not sure if I understand the circumstances completely, but the sentence you highlighted states that if the child has a disability that prevents them from working then you don't need to prove any financial dependency on the sponsoring parent, they just cannot be in a relationship... I hope you can find some solution. Good luck to you.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Ozbound3, what you just stated is why we thought we would be fine lodging the 309, but we are being told that Australian law says we still need to prove his financial dependency despite his disability. This sentence should not be in the Child Migration booklet if it is not true. There should be some sort of warning statement that says when dealing with disabled children, the laws are complicated and have a recommendation for a registered migration agent/lawyer.


----------



## Ozbound3

Ohhhh ok. Wow that is incredibly frustrating. It's all just BS bureaucracy and what this whole process puts so many families through is just awful.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Personally, I would not withdraw your application. Let the CO decide whether or not to grant the visa. At the moment, you don't know if they will or won't. Most likely, they will contact you if they don't plan to grant the child's visa and you can withdraw then if that's the case but don't give up hope when you don't know what the outcome may be! COs can be very unpredictable.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Molly, you applied in November and we're nearly in June. A decision could only be a few months away. I hope you hold out and see what happens rather than throw in the towel. It's not always bad luck and horror stories with immigration and there is still a chance that yours will have a happy ending. No matter who you are, random person on the internet, RMA, or lawyer, no one can predict what a CO will do in the end.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Skybluebrewer said:


> Molly, you applied in November and we're nearly in June. A decision could only be a few months away. I hope you hold out and see what happens rather than throw in the towel. It's not always bad luck and horror stories with immigration and there is still a chance that yours will have a happy ending. No matter who you are, random person on the internet, RMA, or lawyer, no one can predict what a CO will do in the end.


Skybluebrewer, thank you so much for your supportive messages. I read them earlier and they actually made me cry. I respect your opinion so much and I think you may be right. I think this migration agency has convinced us that we don't have a chance and more than likely we will have to go through an appeals process that will keep us apart for years. By the way, my husband was touched when I read your messages to him tonight that you wrote to me. It nice having someone to cheer you on, even when you feel like giving up.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MJAus!2018 said:


> Skybluebrewer, thank you so much for your supportive messages. I read them earlier and they actually made me cry. I respect your opinion so much and I think you may be right. I think this migration agency has convinced us that we don't have a chance and more than likely we will have to go through an appeals process that will keep us apart for years. By the way, my husband was touched when I read your messages to him tonight that you wrote to me. It nice having someone to cheer you on, even when you feel like giving up.


People make mistakes and they may be right or they may be wrong. You've already paid. Why not wait and see what immigration's decision is first? If you don't get the grant for the child, then move on to your other options from there. But you can be so close to a decision... it's worth the wait to see!


----------



## Space_Dog

Hey hey! Thanks for including me in the list. I am listed as July 2017 but it was actually right at the end of June, would you mind updating?

Visa: 309/100
Application Lodged: 29 Jun 2017 
Location: California, USA
Medical/Police Submitted: April-May 2018 (unasked)
No contact/requests from CO to date.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Space_Dog said:


> Hey hey! Thanks for including me in the list. I am listed as July 2017 but it was actually right at the end of June, would you mind updating?
> 
> Visa: 309/100
> Application Lodged: 29 Jun 2017
> Location: California, USA
> Medical/Police Submitted: April-May 2018 (unasked)
> No contact/requests from CO to date.


Done. I guess I will keep the list going since I've decided not to give up on mine.

Updated List:

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*

January 2017
Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?) *granted 26 April 2018* 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018* 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309)
Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
Ronniedee(309)
NYCtoAus(309)

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309)

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300)
NYCSYD18 
Space_Dog (309)

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

October 2017
JTeam (309)- Did you apply in Sept or Oct?

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411
Ozbound3 (309)

March 2018
JaneoOz

April 2018
YankeeAussie
Pyrite


----------



## Space_Dog

MJAus!2018 said:


> Done. I guess I will keep the list going since I've decided not to give up on mine.


Thank you! Sorry to hear about the ordeal you're going through. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## redleg33

Has anyone hear anything lately?


----------



## Mattsfoot

redleg33 said:


> Has anyone hear anything lately?


Not a peep in 14 months since applying


----------



## Ozbound3

I was hoping we might hear about a few approvals at the end of this month as someone suggested before seems to be the pattern. I guess it will be a while now until we get more good news.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Hi All, I thought I would post again today as it is the one year anniversary of my application. I've still heard nothing.

We are getting married on July 12th and that is a firm date. For better or worse (that's my wedding joke), we planned our wedding around the Victoria, New York and California school schedules, rather than the Visa application, so our nieces, nephews and family who are teachers would be able to attend the wedding without any trouble. It is seeming more and more likely that we will have to ask for my 300 application to be converted to a 309. 

Does anyone have any information or experience with converting an application? The Partner Migration Booklet seemed to suggest that we just have to request the change in my original application and include our marriage certificate (and possibly some wedding photos). We're getting married in the US (Hawaii - middle ground). 

As always, thanks for all the advice and information.


----------



## rdtrp

Hi all, I need some advice. In preparation for the impending pmv 300 approval, and because I would have sold it anyway since the kid is gone and its too big, I have sold my home. My daughter moved out when she went to college and is staying and now employed in that town. I am in a short term apartment awaiting the visa approval. We have decided to go ahead and apply for the e600 tourist visa so I can wait over there. I am unsure whether to update the pmv visa app with the temporary address since all of my documentation is the house address. And what address to use for the e600? Eventually my legal address will change to my daughters address, but she is also in a short term apartment until she buys a condo. Recommendations?? Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

If that is where you are currently residing, then yes, update your address in your immi account. When you get to Australia, you'll do it again.


----------



## rdtrp

Okay, has anyone recently applied for the 600 tourist visa? It doesn't say "long stay" but "short stay" visa...the only other option was repeat traveler visa. So, I have completed all the info, and the only documentation required is passport and police clearances, and evidence of health exam (which Ive already done for the pmv). There isn't any other category for uploads such as statement from my fiancee, or an financials documentation. Would appreciate any advice before I click the submit button 

Update: okay I clicked submit, and once it was received, a longer list of required documents and a place to put them appeared!


----------



## sheilae

Anna in NYC said:


> Hi All, I thought I would post again today as it is the one year anniversary of my application. I've still heard nothing.
> 
> We are getting married on July 12th and that is a firm date. For better or worse (that's my wedding joke), we planned our wedding around the Victoria, New York and California school schedules, rather than the Visa application, so our nieces, nephews and family who are teachers would be able to attend the wedding without any trouble. It is seeming more and more likely that we will have to ask for my 300 application to be converted to a 309.
> 
> Does anyone have any information or experience with converting an application? The Partner Migration Booklet seemed to suggest that we just have to request the change in my original application and include our marriage certificate (and possibly some wedding photos). We're getting married in the US (Hawaii - middle ground).
> 
> As always, thanks for all the advice and information.


July 12th is an excellent date! (my bday lol)

Might be worth getting touch with a migration agent to make sure you do everything perfectly.

If, hypothetically, your visa was granted between now and then, will you be able to get to Australia before your wedding date to activate your visa?


----------



## Mattsfoot

If my partner enters Australia on an ETA while waiting for their 309/100, are they eligible to apply for Medicare? Or will they need to enter on a tourist visa? If tourist, which is the best option? I see there are multiple types. By the time we leave the US later this year it will have been 17 months since applying for our partner visa, so hoping we don’t need the tourist visa/eta by that time. Just trying to plan ahead. 

Thanks in advance. Here’s to hoping our, and a lot of other peoples partner visas are approved soon.


----------



## foreverwaitingg

*Same problem*

Hi,

I was based out in Maryland and applied for the visa in May 17 and still awaiting the approval. Meanwhile, i got married and uploaded my marriage certificate to the immi account. Now, i don't know if i have to withdraw my application and what's the process around it. Should i wait for the CO to be assigned and they can direct me to withdraw the application and the main point i am after is do i have to wait another 16 months with this. This will seriously kill me from inside.



Anna in NYC said:


> Hi All, I thought I would post again today as it is the one year anniversary of my application. I've still heard nothing.
> 
> We are getting married on July 12th and that is a firm date. For better or worse (that's my wedding joke), we planned our wedding around the Victoria, New York and California school schedules, rather than the Visa application, so our nieces, nephews and family who are teachers would be able to attend the wedding without any trouble. It is seeming more and more likely that we will have to ask for my 300 application to be converted to a 309.
> 
> Does anyone have any information or experience with converting an application? The Partner Migration Booklet seemed to suggest that we just have to request the change in my original application and include our marriage certificate (and possibly some wedding photos). We're getting married in the US (Hawaii - middle ground).
> 
> As always, thanks for all the advice and information.


----------



## Anna in NYC

sheilae said:


> July 12th is an excellent date! (my bday lol)
> 
> Might be worth getting touch with a migration agent to make sure you do everything perfectly.
> 
> If, hypothetically, your visa was granted between now and then, will you be able to get to Australia before your wedding date to activate your visa?


Happy almost birthday! If my visa is granted before my wedding, I will go to Australia. It seems like the best course of action even if the timing, cost of the plane ticket, etc. aren't the best. I wouldn't want to see what happened if I was granted the visa and then had to tell home affairs that it wasn't a good time for me to get to Australia.

I was really torn about working with a migration agent. I originally thought, "I'm smart enough to do this, I can figure this all out myself." All our documentation and paperwork has already been submitted. I frankly could not even begin to image what other paperwork they could want from us (except maybe getting a new medical as my medical will soon be over a year old). I am really hoping I was right.


----------



## MJAus!2018

They just closed a job posting for another visa processing officer position at the DC Australian Embassy on June 4th. Hmm, they just posted for a couple of these positions in February. Hopefully, this latest position is to add to their current staff and not because they can't keep people. It would be so nice to see some movement in DC. I'm feeling for those of you that applied in February-June 2017.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Not much movement from London on PMVs either. Everything appears to have ground to a halt :-( Either that or no one's telling us their good news!


----------



## Turbozak10

Hey all, new to this forum... 

So I applied December 31, 2017 for the PMV. I applied online, from Montana. Does that mean that this will be processing in DC I guess. Not in Australia? And if I were to contact someone to try to “speed up the process”, would I contact someone in Australia, or in America? 

And don’t say “there’s no point” in trying to contact people! I know some people that may be able to make something happen, just maybe!


----------



## sheilae

So it's almost the end of the financial year, which usually means a slow down in grants. I don't imagine we'll see much movement between now and the beginning of July. 

@Turbozak10... likely your visa is being processed in Washington (although I think they're moving to global processing, rather than processing in individual countries). Likely an email will do no good because you're still well within the global processing times (75% within 12 months, 15 months for 90%).


----------



## Ggil25

Hello! new to this forum - here is my timeline: 
applied for PMV on the 7th of July 2017 (11 months yesterday) 
still no contact from the department at all, I have contacted them several times but never get any information. 
hoping to hear something soon, has anyone who applied around the same time been granted yet?


----------



## Mattsfoot

Ggil25 said:


> Hello! new to this forum - here is my timeline:
> applied for PMV on the 7th of July 2017 (11 months yesterday)
> still no contact from the department at all, I have contacted them several times but never get any information.
> hoping to hear something soon, has anyone who applied around the same time been granted yet?


Hey Ggil25, if you scroll back a few pages on this thread there is a current list of offshore partner visa applicants from the USA, including the month and year they applied. There are a few people still waiting from February/March/April...2017. I don't think there's any point in trying to contact the department - you will get a generic response at best, especially if you're still within the global processing times. It's tough, but I guess we all have to just wait it out.


----------



## soccerplr

We also applied in July 2017 and have not heard anything yet. We have uploaded all the required documents so now its just a waiting game. I wonder if the people who've applied in Feb/March have complex apps or if they're missing info. Or they're just having bad luck with the timing. With the past trends it seems like grant emails begin to come in with the start of the new financial year.


----------



## nyctoaus

Mattsfoot said:


> Hey Ggil25, if you scroll back a few pages on this thread there is a current list of offshore partner visa applicants from the USA, including the month and year they applied. There are a few people still waiting from February/March/April...2017. I don't think there's any point in trying to contact the department - you will get a generic response at best, especially if you're still within the global processing times. It's tough, but I guess we all have to just wait it out.


Have you been able to contact anyone recently?
I never received a response on my reply for more info, 
I called the new number during US business hours and it says "call back during working hours"
And then i call back during office hours and it says "the office is closed, please try again"

quite frustrating as I need information related to a question they asked me....


----------



## rdtrp

It recently was suggested to me to contact my local congressman regarding the change in visa processing, citing the possibility of a political connection since the processing has blown out since the last presidential election. Was worth a try, so sent an inquiry and request for assistance in understanding the issue. After about two weeks, I did receive a call from their office. On the down side, they have no jurisdiction over any foreign embassies and cannot even make an inquiry. But, they were helpful in at least trying to make a guess. The visa processing in the US embassy for marriage visas blew out at the same time, from about 6 months to 15 now. The reason? Volume. Those coming in trying to beat the potential change in immigration laws with our new president, and she's guessing the same volume increase for those deciding now was a good time to make that long term relationship jump into a PMV with their foreign partner and exit stage right. Departmental budgets don't allow for sudden increases in staffing to accommodate huge increases in volume, and like most jobs, only so many hours in the day. Interesting that the new job posting recently on the Aus Embassy website in DC coincides with the start of the new financial year. So in her words, hang tough, be patient, and access the tourist visa options to wait or be together. Of course I was hoping for something more helpful like a knock on their door to say, hey whats going on over here lol. But apparently that's not good foreign relations! But at least this seems to be a somewhat understandable issue, however frustrating.


----------



## kierangood

Hi all,

Firstly, apologies if these questions has already been raised in earlier posts.

Like a few of us on here, l am currently waiting for my partner's 309 visa to process (Applied Oct'17).
We are both based in NY while we play this waiting game.

Two questions.

1 - Can you utilize the health check attached to a 309 visa application to help apply for a working holiday visa application? I know you can now use your immi account to apply for a working holiday if you're an american citizen. We are going to apply for a WH visa while we wait for the 309 visa to process.

2 - Will you be asked to complete another health exam if the process time exceeds 12 months from the date of the original health exam? We are wondering if my partner should complete the exam again prior to arriving in Australia on a WH visa. 

Thanks!


----------



## ladypilot

Hi everyone,

I've been following this forum for a while and have a quick question. Does anyone know if there is any way to get a bridging visa if I lodged my 300 visa application from the US? I have the opportunity to transfer to Australia with my company but they can't sponsor me right now. My Aussie partner and I are living apart and it is becoming unbearable. It's so hard to plan for the future with this BIG unknown in our lives.

We lodged our application November 30, 2017 - everything is uploaded, and we're received no contact. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aussie83

short answer is no bridging visas for offshore applications.



ladypilot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and have a quick question. Does anyone know if there is any way to get a bridging visa if I lodged my 300 visa application from the US? I have the opportunity to transfer to Australia with my company but they can't sponsor me right now. My Aussie partner and I are living apart and it is becoming unbearable. It's so hard to plan for the future with this BIG unknown in our lives.
> 
> We lodged our application November 30, 2017 - everything is uploaded, and we're received no contact. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and have a quick question. Does anyone know if there is any way to get a bridging visa if I lodged my 300 visa application from the US? I have the opportunity to transfer to Australia with my company but they can't sponsor me right now. My Aussie partner and I are living apart and it is becoming unbearable. It's so hard to plan for the future with this BIG unknown in our lives.
> 
> We lodged our application November 30, 2017 - everything is uploaded, and we're received no contact. Thanks for your help!


Could do a 462 and hope the 300 is granted before you work the 6 months with the employer.


----------



## wazza100

Submitted payment online and have then uploaded the documents (form 80, 888 etc). It is now just a waiting game till we get contacted by case officer ie: won't get any email confirming receipt of the documents uploaded etc. 

And good luck to all those waiting - hopefully after the new financial year that things will speed up.

Also I am still a little confused as to what police certificate I need if I am living in NY. The federal one makes sense- either via FBI or FBI approved outsourced agencies. But local police certificate am a bit confused how to go about doing this.


----------



## Ozbound3

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but we got married last year in Australia and I planned to change my name once I got back to the States. Well life got busy and long story short, I never got around to it. Now I've actually got a little bit of spare time and would like to take my husbands last name. Problem is we've already lodged our 309 application in my maiden name and am not sure if it will complicate the whole thing or how I should go about informing immigration... any advice?


----------



## rdtrp

wazza100 said:


> Submitted payment online and have then uploaded the documents (form 80, 888 etc). It is now just a waiting game till we get contacted by case officer ie: won't get any email confirming receipt of the documents uploaded etc.
> 
> And good luck to all those waiting - hopefully after the new financial year that things will speed up.
> 
> Also I am still a little confused as to what police certificate I need if I am living in NY. The federal one makes sense- either via FBI or FBI approved outsourced agencies. But local police certificate am a bit confused how to go about doing this.


I applied from Tennessee, and did the FBI check, then local police station. Then I read a post on here I think from Skybrewer regarding state checks. There was a link provided, but if you google NY state background check, they'll tell you how to go about it. Tennessee was online, and they mailed to me.


----------



## carcrashearts

Good Morning All!

New member here. My wife is an AUS citizen and we have been married 2 years as of March 2018 and living on the East Coast here in the States. We began dating in June 2014 and did long distance for about a year or so though we've known each other since 2012. We have submitted and paid for the Partner Visa as of May 25, 2018 and now have an action requirement to arrange my health examinations. I have my exam appointment scheduled for July 16 in New York as it's the closest location to us. Has anyone else also received notice to arrange health examinations so quickly after lodging the application? I've seen a few posts going around and noticed a lot of folks didn't have any updates for quite a while and/or didn't do their health examinations until a few months after submitting the application as they hadn't received notice to arrange the exam. Just curious if this was normal or if receiving notification to arrange the exam so soon after submitting was out of the ordinary. I have a lot of our evidence and proof of relationship already gathered as we also had to compile similar documentations when we had applied for a K1 Visa here in the states prior to us getting married but I've been holding off uploading any documents to my IMMI Account in the event that I shouldn't just yet be doing that. Any suggestions or advice anyone can provide? We're both ready to be living in Australia and starting this next phase of our lives together so we're hoping the next few months fly by quickly and it's as smooth of a process as possible. We've already gone through a Visa Approval Process (K1 Visa) before here so we're very familiar with the long waiting game though we got somewhat lucky that time and everything was completed, from lodging to approval, in 6.5 months.

Good luck to everyone else also waiting on their Visa grant!

-Figs


----------



## Skybluebrewer

carcrashearts said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> New member here. My wife is an AUS citizen and we have been married 2 years as of March 2018 and living on the East Coast here in the States. We began dating in June 2014 and did long distance for about a year or so though we've known each other since 2012. We have submitted and paid for the Partner Visa as of May 25, 2018 and now have an action requirement to arrange my health examinations. I have my exam appointment scheduled for July 16 in New York as it's the closest location to us. Has anyone else also received notice to arrange health examinations so quickly after lodging the application? I've seen a few posts going around and noticed a lot of folks didn't have any updates for quite a while and/or didn't do their health examinations until a few months after submitting the application as they hadn't received notice to arrange the exam. Just curious if this was normal or if receiving notification to arrange the exam so soon after submitting was out of the ordinary. I have a lot of our evidence and proof of relationship already gathered as we also had to compile similar documentations when we had applied for a K1 Visa here in the states prior to us getting married but I've been holding off uploading any documents to my IMMI Account in the event that I shouldn't just yet be doing that. Any suggestions or advice anyone can provide? We're both ready to be living in Australia and starting this next phase of our lives together so we're hoping the next few months fly by quickly and it's as smooth of a process as possible. We've already gone through a Visa Approval Process (K1 Visa) before here so we're very familiar with the long waiting game though we got somewhat lucky that time and everything was completed, from lodging to approval, in 6.5 months.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else also waiting on their Visa grant!
> 
> -Figs


Was it an email request by a CO to do the medical with a 28 day deadline?

Everyone gets the online notice that the medical needs to be done. That notice tells you to do the questionnaire in immi that leads to the pdf with the HAPID. This isn't a formal request for the medical but rather an automatic thing. If this is what you're referring, doing your medical this early on may mean you'll need to complete one again as US times are likely to take over 12 months or if you get your grant in under 12 months, you may not have much time to enter (enter by date based on either police check or medical expiring, whichever is first).


----------



## carcrashearts

Skybluebrewer said:


> Was it an email request by a CO to do the medical with a 28 day deadline?
> 
> Everyone gets the online notice that the medical needs to be done. That notice tells you to do the questionnaire in immi that leads to the pdf with the HAPID. This isn't a formal request for the medical but rather an automatic thing. If this is what you're referring, doing your medical this early on may mean you'll need to complete one again as US times are likely to take over 12 months or if you get your grant in under 12 months, you may not have much time to enter (enter by date based on either police check or medical expiring, whichever is first).


Thank you so much for the clarification! I was having trouble finding a straightforward answer so this was incredibly helpful. I'll go ahead and wait until the CO has been assigned and a medical is requested before going forward with one. In the meantime, are there any issues with uploading our documented evidence to our account or should that be held off as well until a CO gets in contact and requests specific information?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

carcrashearts said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification! I was having trouble finding a straightforward answer so this was incredibly helpful. I'll go ahead and wait until the CO has been assigned and a medical is requested before going forward with one. In the meantime, are there any issues with uploading our documented evidence to our account or should that be held off as well until a CO gets in contact and requests specific information?


No, you definitely need to upload all the required documents and evidence when you apply bar the police checks and medical. If you don't submit anything, they could just refuse the visa. Immigration only recommends waiting for a request on police checks and medicals because processing times may exceed their validity of 12 months. Technically that's all they have to request from you so make sure you follow the checklist on their website and upload everything required.


----------



## soccerplr

Hey guys, wanted to see if this update was just on my account or does everyone have the same message. Under the messages section in the immi account it now states "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address" and it shows my email address. I have not received any correspondence or messages so just wanted to check with everyone. Thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

soccerplr said:


> Hey guys, wanted to see if this update was just on my account or does everyone have the same message. Under the messages section in the immi account it now states "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address" and it shows my email address. I have not received any correspondence or messages so just wanted to check with everyone. Thanks


Check your IMMI account correspondence. See if there's anything listed there. Sometimes the emails don't go through for whatever reason...but IMMI doesn't take responsibility for that. If there's nothing there, contact them to ask about the correspondence they say they emailed. You have to be proactive on it, because as I said, they do not take responsibility for non-received notifications/requests. Best of luck!


----------



## ladypilot

soccerplr said:


> Hey guys, wanted to see if this update was just on my account or does everyone have the same message. Under the messages section in the immi account it now states "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address" and it shows my email address. I have not received any correspondence or messages so just wanted to check with everyone. Thanks


I'm pretty sure my account has always said that under "Messages." If there is nothing new in the "List of Correspondence" then I don't think you missed a message in your email inbox.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> I'm pretty sure my account has always said that under "Messages." If there is nothing new in the "List of Correspondence" then I don't think you missed a message in your email inbox.


Not necessarily true. Some people get the same email correspondence in their immi account but I never did for either partner visa. Only things that ever showed in immi were acknowledgment of app received and grant letters.

I missed an email from the department because they put ".cm" instead of ".com" in my and my partner's email addresses. Fortunately got another email a month later from a different CO forwarding the original email. Neither of those showed in my immi account.


----------



## soccerplr

ladypilot said:


> I'm pretty sure my account has always said that under "Messages." If there is nothing new in the "List of Correspondence" then I don't think you missed a message in your email inbox.


Does your immi account currently show the same message? We tried reaching out to the Washington DC office and were told that they do not handle Visas anymore, we have to call the Aussie number to enquire about visas.


----------



## Mattsfoot

soccerplr said:


> ladypilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my account has always said that under "Messages." If there is nothing new in the "List of Correspondence" then I don't think you missed a message in your email inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account currently show the same message? We tried reaching out to the Washington DC office and were told that they do not handle Visas anymore, we have to call the Aussie number to enquire about visas.
Click to expand...

Our immiaccount shows the same under messages. It's said that ever since we can remember and we applied April 2017.


----------



## soccerplr

Mattsfoot said:


> soccerplr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladypilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my account has always said that under "Messages." If there is nothing new in the "List of Correspondence" then I don't think you missed a message in your email inbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your immi account currently show the same message? We tried reaching out to the Washington DC office and were told that they do not handle Visas anymore, we have to call the Aussie number to enquire about visas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our immiaccount shows the same under messages. It's said that ever since we can remember and we applied April 2017.
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming Mattsfoot. I was getting excited for a second. Weird though as we applied in July 17 and ours never said that. Hmm oh well. Thanks again


----------



## brownbear2

soccerplr said:


> Thanks for confirming Mattsfoot. I was getting excited for a second. Weird though as we applied in July 17 and ours never said that. Hmm oh well. Thanks again


Hey Everyone!

I've spent quite a bit of time reviewing this thread - fantastic information and great community.

My wife and I applied in September 2017. No communication yet.

Words can't properly illustrate how excited we are for a response. We've missed out on a plethora of life events enjoyed by our Oz fam. As it approaches 1 year from when the 309 was lodged (currently 9 months) the days seem to go by much slower. I've never wanted pods more! And of course i'm referring to the snickers variety - not tide!

Has anyone made an interim trip back to straya while waiting for their 309 to come through? It seems that could help massage the wait time. At the same time, I wouldn't want to be over there when the visa's granted


----------



## Skybluebrewer

brownbear2 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I've spent quite a bit of time reviewing this thread - fantastic information and great community.
> 
> My wife and I applied in September 2017. No communication yet.
> 
> Words can't properly illustrate how excited we are for a response. We've missed out on a plethora of life events enjoyed by our Oz fam. As it approaches 1 year from when the 309 was lodged (currently 9 months) the days seem to go by much slower. I've never wanted pods more! And of course i'm referring to the snickers variety - not tide!
> 
> Has anyone made an interim trip back to straya while waiting for their 309 to come through? It seems that could help massage the wait time. At the same time, I wouldn't want to be over there when the visa's granted


The visa won't be granted while you're onshore. If you are onshore when they're ready to finalize it, they simply send you an email asking you to go offshore so they can do so. You don't have to go back to the US either.

I was onshore on an ETA while waiting and was asked to leave for finalization. We already had a trip to Asia planned so we just sent that itinerary so they knew when I'd be leaving Oz. They granted the visa the day I left, though they recommend being out for 3-5 days to give time for delays.


----------



## redleg33

So is the consensus that the DC office has "shut down" till the new financial year? A brief flurry of activity and we seem to be back to the status quo. We are nearly at 16 months now... like a lot of others this has been a long wait, and approaching double what we expected (boldly assumed that with our clean non-crinimal history we would be approved inside 9 months i.e. 75% of applicants at time of application)

The inconsistencies from country to country, sporadicalness of responses and complete lack of accountability are still staggering to me. If I had our time again there would be no hesitation in completing an onshore application- fortunately there willl not be a next time. I strongly advise anyone and everyone that an onshore application will allow you to live and contribute to society in Australia much sooner than the 309 offshore application.


----------



## nyctoaus

redleg33 said:


> So is the consensus that the DC office has "shut down" till the new financial year? A brief flurry of activity and we seem to be back to the status quo. We are nearly at 16 months now... like a lot of others this has been a long wait, and approaching double what we expected (boldly assumed that with our clean non-crinimal history we would be approved inside 9 months i.e. 75% of applicants at time of application)
> 
> The inconsistencies from country to country, sporadicalness of responses and complete lack of accountability are still staggering to me. If I had our time again there would be no hesitation in completing an onshore application- fortunately there willl not be a next time. I strongly advise anyone and everyone that an onshore application will allow you to live and contribute to society in Australia much sooner than the 309 offshore application.


my partner and I are completely gutted after the new times posted as well. we also have zero criminal history, have lived together for over a year and a half collectively and are legally married in the US for 2 years now. and when we applied it was the same time frame as you.

13-18 months means we now have to change more plans and flights and work schedules...

hopefully some good news comes from somewhere soon.

does anyone know the last person to be granted a visa here? how long ago


----------



## Ash22

Does anyone know if it's likely/possibly that these times will decrease over the next 6 months? I thought we were half way there but I guess not 😞


----------



## Mattsfoot

Ash22 said:


> Does anyone know if it's likely/possibly that these times will decrease over the next 6 months? I thought we were half way there but I guess not &#128542;


Nyctoaus and Redleg, we also have no crim history etc. It sucks but we're at the stage where we don't even really check immiaccount as much as we used to. I think the last person we saw a grant for through DC was Aussienyank back on or about April 26.

Ash22 - the wait times have been all over the place since we applied in April 2017. It's gone from ~9-13 months to 13-18 months and back down and back up again. The wait times really don't help much as they change every month. Wait times listed are actually useless. The only way they would be useful is if the times were set and DIPB had to stick to a certain timeframe which sadly isn't the case.

Hopefully we all hear/get grants in July...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

They're useless because it's a general timeframe for the world and not country specific. There's really no point in looking at them or worrying about them as the DC times are their own. 

Doesn't matter how straight forward your case is, everyone out of DC seems to be waiting just as long. It's not like Canada or the UK where someone is waiting a year and a half and 3 others are getting grants in a month or two. DC generally seems to take them in order.


----------



## Ash22

Mattsfoot said:


> Ash22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's likely/possibly that these times will decrease over the next 6 months? I thought we were half way there but I guess not &#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> Nyctoaus and Redleg, we also have no crim history etc. It sucks but we're at the stage where we don't even really check immiaccount as much as we used to. I think the last person we saw a grant for through DC was Aussienyank back on or about April 26.
> 
> Ash22 - the wait times have been all over the place since we applied in April 2017. It's gone from ~9-13 months to 13-18 months and back down and back up again. The wait times really don't help much as they change every month. Wait times listed are actually useless. The only way they would be useful is if the times were set and DIPB had to stick to a certain timeframe which sadly isn't the case.
> 
> Hopefully we all hear/get grants in July...
Click to expand...

We didn't apply until jan 5 2018 so I know we still have a long wait ahead. It was just a shock to see it could be another year! I guess we'll wait and see. I hope a bunch of y'all get approved very soon and we move up in the line. Crossing my fingers for everyone in the waiting room cause this is rough &#128542;


----------



## redleg33

All- more my last post was more of a rant/warning for others considering their options. 

Frankly- at this point the wait times aren't worth anything- they can be changed to suit the whatever the poor level of productivity the department is achieving..


----------



## wazza100

Hopefully we see some movement in the coming months.

And when did most people on the forum do the medical examination and how long is it valid for? Would hate to have to spend $500 more than once - is unfortunate that there is only one doctor in NY and also doesn't accept insurance.


----------



## Mattsfoot

wazza100 said:


> Hopefully we see some movement in the coming months.
> 
> And when did most people on the forum do the medical examination and how long is it valid for? Would hate to have to spend $500 more than once - is unfortunate that there is only one doctor in NY and also doesn't accept insurance.


Wazza100 - we waited about 5 months after applying for my spouse to do the medical. Medicals and police checks are valid for 12 months.


----------



## wazza100

okay that is good to know (and what I thought). on the immi website under our application it now shows health assessment required but we only applied a few weeks ago and the partner timeframe has since lengthened. 

I suspect this is automated but given the timeframes they shouldn't request it so early as medical exams are definitely not cheap to redo if the process slips into the 12-18 month timeline.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

wazza100 said:


> okay that is good to know (and what I thought). on the immi website under our application it now shows health assessment required but we only applied a few weeks ago and the partner timeframe has since lengthened.
> 
> I suspect this is automated but given the timeframes they shouldn't request it so early as medical exams are definitely not cheap to redo if the process slips into the 12-18 month timeline.


Yes, that's what it shows for everyone who applies. A true request comes from a CO via email. I would definitely wait awhile or wait until requested.


----------



## Ash22

wazza100 said:


> Hopefully we see some movement in the coming months.
> 
> And when did most people on the forum do the medical examination and how long is it valid for? Would hate to have to spend $500 more than once - is unfortunate that there is only one doctor in NY and also doesn't accept insurance.


We also waited 5 months on the medical. Thought that would be an adequate buffer but perhaps not!


----------



## brownbear2

I see some references to the DC office slowdown. Evidently there is no "DC Office". Attorney indicated that the US applications are processed in Canada. Not sure if the "DC Office" is comprised of one or more (consulate?) in Canada - anyone know?

Pickup in processing in July with the new fiscal year makes sense.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

brownbear2 said:


> I see some references to the DC office slowdown. Evidently there is no "DC Office". Attorney indicated that the US applications are processed in Canada. Not sure if the "DC Office" is comprised of one or more (consulate?) in Canada - anyone know?
> 
> Pickup in processing in July with the new fiscal year makes sense.


My 300 was processed in DC. Maybe things have changed since then. This was on my grant letter for processing location:

Australian Embassy, Washington
POSTAL:1601 Massachusetts Ave NW Washington DC 20036-2273


----------



## rdtrp

Wondering if anyone has used short term travel health insurance when they went over on an ETA? Recommendations?


----------



## Ash22

rdtrp said:


> Wondering if anyone has used short term travel health insurance when they went over on an ETA? Recommendations?


Do you mean purchase insurance or make a claim?


----------



## rdtrp

Ash22 said:


> Do you mean purchase insurance or make a claim?


Purchasing insurance for while there on ETA. Current coverage wont cover international. So many options and companies, helpful if anyone has had a good experience with one.


----------



## Ash22

rdtrp said:


> Ash22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean purchase insurance or make a claim?
> 
> 
> 
> Purchasing insurance for while there on ETA. Current coverage wont cover international. So many options and companies, helpful if anyone has had a good experience with one.
Click to expand...

I never travel without insurance especially to the US. I used citibank last time. They were slightly less expensive than alliance which I used previously. I've never had to make a claim so I can't recommend based on that. I did do pretty thorough research at the time though so I wouldn't have used them if I'd read any bad reviews. Make sure you read your PDSs!


----------



## A+K_OZ

Did anyone else get an email this morning?
Mine starts..."Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing. Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs..."

I'm wondering if it's just due to their system upgrade, rather than anything specifically to do with my case?


309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
Police & Medical: November 2017
RFI: 11 April 2018
No contact since then


----------



## Space_Dog

A+K_OZ said:


> Did anyone else get an email this morning?
> Mine starts..."Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing. Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs..."
> 
> I'm wondering if it's just due to their system upgrade, rather than anything specifically to do with my case?
> 
> 309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
> Police & Medical: November 2017
> RFI: 11 April 2018
> No contact since then


We also received an email saying our visa is progressing / in progress. Anyone else?

Edit: I posted this question in the waiting room thread a while back but since I'm here, wondering if someone might be able to help: my partner and I visited Australia and stayed with my family this past Christmas, after our application was lodged. Should I update the application somehow? I remember there were questions about countries the applicant had visited, but am not sure if the actual online application form can be updated (and if so, whether this is advisable) or just new attachments added. Thanks!


----------



## Ash22

A+K_OZ said:


> Did anyone else get an email this morning?
> Mine starts..."Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing. Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs..."
> 
> I'm wondering if it's just due to their system upgrade, rather than anything specifically to do with my case?
> 
> 309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
> Police & Medical: November 2017
> RFI: 11 April 2018
> No contact since then


Nope, no email here!


----------



## Mattsfoot

We also received that email this morning that our application is in progress👍🏻


----------



## A+K_OZ

Hmm.. Maybe the email was only sent to those of us who have been waiting over a year, or some such time frame?


309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
Police & Medical: November 2017
RFI: 11 April 2018
Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Just curious, is there a similar notice in the message box of your immi accounts?


----------



## Mattsfoot

Skybluebrewer said:


> Just curious, is there a similar notice in the message box of your immi accounts?


Yep it is in immiaccount


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ash22 said:


> Nope, no email here!


 Have you checked your immi account for a message?


----------



## A+K_OZ

Skybluebrewer said:


> Have you checked your immi account for a message?


Yes, there is a message in my immiaccount as well.

309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
Police & Medical: November 2017
RFI: 11 April 2018
Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018


----------



## Ash22

Skybluebrewer said:


> Ash22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no email here!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked your immi account for a message?
Click to expand...

Just checked and no message there either aside from the original acknowledgment of application. Applied Jan 5 2018


----------



## rdtrp

Nope, none for me either, must mean theyre working on the May apps, maybe this week for you all!


----------



## Ash22

rdtrp said:


> Nope, none for me either, must mean theyre working on the May apps, maybe this week for you all!


When did you apply?


----------



## rdtrp

Ash22 said:


> When did you apply?


August 4, 2017


----------



## Ash22

rdtrp said:


> Ash22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> 
> 
> August 4, 2017
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see if you recieve the email in a couple month then! Fingers crossed it's a good sign.


----------



## ronniedee

A+K_OZ said:


> Did anyone else get an email this morning?
> Mine starts..."Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing. Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs..."
> 
> I'm wondering if it's just due to their system upgrade, rather than anything specifically to do with my case?
> 
> 309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
> Police & Medical: November 2017
> RFI: 11 April 2018
> No contact since then


Hi All, yes we received the same email too that application is progressing. We applied in April 2017. Fingers crossed it means some positive results soon! For all of us in April 2017, it's been 14 months - I think original timeline was 11 months (70% done) and 16 months (90% done) so hoping the next month or so we seem some positive results! Good luck all!


----------



## redleg33

Like others we had the faint flurry of hope seeing the email sitting in the inbox. A sign that the wheel has been greased with the funds of a new financial year. Hopefully it isn't long until the approvals start rolling in for everyone.

EDIT below:
To add, in 5 days we tick over to 16 months waiting which is currently the 90% timeframe, so either the timeframe will be adjusted, or we have a right to approach the ombudsman- a procedure I recall reading about- does anyone know more about this?

Alternatively my wife visa is approved in the next 5 days...


----------



## Mattsfoot

WIFE’S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


----------



## A+K_OZ

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


Congratulations!! That's wonderful news! So happy for you guys


----------



## Ozbound3

Congrats! Such a relief to finally hear some good news.


----------



## redleg33

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


That is 2 that I have heard off tonight so far.


----------



## brownbear2

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


Congrats Matt!!!! Thanks for sharing that info - great news.


----------



## mrob8538

Hi all - wanted to let you know we applied on July 25, 2017 for 309 in the USA. No word yet and we did not receive the progress email that others have mentioned they have gotten. Thought this might be helpful for those tracking timelines like we are. Good luck to all!!


----------



## rdtrp

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


yayyy! Congratulations! So glad things are moving again!!! SO happy for you all!


----------



## A+K_OZ

I JUST RECEIVED MY 309 GRANT TOO! I am so excited. Already looking at booking my ticket for the end of the week. Best wishes for everyone waiting. The wait is so hard, but things are moving at last!


309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
Police & Medical: November 2017
RFI: 11 April 2018
Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018
Visa Grant: 2 July 2018


----------



## A+K_OZ

I JUST RECEIVED MY 309 GRANT TOO! I am so excited. Already looking at booking my ticket for the end of the week. Best wishes for everyone waiting. The wait is so hard, but things are moving at last!


309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
Police & Medical: November 2017
RFI: 11 April 2018
Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018
Visa Grant: 2 July 2018


----------



## Space_Dog

A+K_OZ said:


> I JUST RECEIVED MY 309 GRANT TOO! I am so excited. Already looking at booking my ticket for the end of the week. Best wishes for everyone waiting. The wait is so hard, but things are moving at last!
> 
> 309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
> Police & Medical: November 2017
> RFI: 11 April 2018
> Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2018


Oh my goodness congratulations! I am so vicariously excited for you and user Mattsfoot. What a great day!!


----------



## Ash22

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.





A+K_OZ said:


> I JUST RECEIVED MY 309 GRANT TOO! I am so excited. Already looking at booking my ticket for the end of the week. Best wishes for everyone waiting. The wait is so hard, but things are moving at last!
> 
> 309 Applied: 25 May 2017, USA
> Police & Medical: November 2017
> RFI: 11 April 2018
> Email: 'Application is progressing', 1 July 2018
> Visa Grant: 2 July 2018


HELL YEAH!!!!! Congratulations!!! So happy and excited for you both.


----------



## Aztec

Hi,

Applied June 30, 2017 received letter July 1, 2018 stating application in process. First contact from immi.


----------



## rdtrp

A+K_OZ said:


> Congratulations!! That's wonderful news! So happy for you guys


Congrats!! Just curious as to how theyre processing, does it say where it was processed and approved from??


----------



## foreverwaitingg

*Still Pending for us*

That's a great news. For us no contact has been made.
We applied on 13-May-2017. Partner in Australia with me. She is freaking out. Congratulations to you all. May god bless America and Australia and i don't know what (maybe us)



Aztec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied June 30, 2017 received letter July 1, 2018 stating application in process. First contact from immi.


----------



## redleg33

We got the letter last night. My wife is currently in Australia so they have asked her to leave the country for 5 days for processing. Unfortunately her FBI check expires nearly August so we must do it by then. We already have a tripped planned back to the states in Sept... Or we just get out of the country so to prevent any further delays...


----------



## Ash22

redleg33 said:


> We got the letter last night. My wife is currently in Australia so they have asked her to leave the country for 5 days for processing. Unfortunately her FBI check expires nearly August so we must do it by then. We already have a tripped planned back to the states in Sept... Or we just get out of the country so to prevent any further delays...


Can she just go to NZ or something?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

She can go anywhere... just grab some cheap flights to wherever and take a 5 day holiday.


----------



## Space_Dog

redleg33 said:


> We got the letter last night. My wife is currently in Australia so they have asked her to leave the country for 5 days for processing. Unfortunately her FBI check expires nearly August so we must do it by then. We already have a tripped planned back to the states in Sept... Or we just get out of the country so to prevent any further delays...


Wow, congrats! That's three people in two days? How exciting. Fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## Noone

Hi! I also received the "Application in progress" last July 1, and still no update to this day. I lodged my application on May 2017. I am very hopeful that the grant will come soon seeing the May and April 2017 was already granted. 

Btw, CONGRATULATIONS to all who was granted the Visa this July.


----------



## redleg33

Skybluebrewer said:


> She can go anywhere... just grab some cheap flights to wherever and take a 5 day holiday.


Exactly what we are planning. short flight to SE Asia.


----------



## A+K_OZ

rdtrp said:


> Congrats!! Just curious as to how theyre processing, does it say where it was processed and approved from??


I just rechecked my grant letter to make sure, but there is no indication of where or how it was processed.
The request for more information letter that I got in April, clearly listed Washington. The grant only says Department of Home Affairs- no real place indication.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

A+K_OZ said:


> I just rechecked my grant letter to make sure, but there is no indication of where or how it was processed.
> The request for more information letter that I got in April, clearly listed Washington. The grant only says Department of Home Affairs- no real place indication.


No footnote? That's where it is on my grant letter. Doesn't say it anywhere else, just tiny print at the bottom.


----------



## ronniedee

Mattsfoot said:


> WIFE'S VISA JUST GOT APPROVED!! 309 and 100! We are ecstatic! Good luck to all waiting! We applied April 2017, and had no contact.


CONGRATS!!!

We just got ours APPROVED TOO!!! 

Also applied April 2017!!


----------



## Space_Dog

ronniedee said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> We just got ours APPROVED TOO!!!
> 
> Also applied April 2017!!


Wow, congratulations! Woo hoo, this is the most good news I have seen online in months! I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## salmon1411

Morning all! Haven't been here in a while as I have been trying to not go crazy with the waiting, and just put it out of my mind.

But this morning I got the GOLDEN EMAIL!!! Straight to 100 

Thanks to everyone who answered my questions and calmed my nerves over the last months. Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Ozbound3

salmon1411 said:


> Morning all! Haven't been here in a while as I have been trying to not go crazy with the waiting, and just put it out of my mind.
> 
> But this morning I got the GOLDEN EMAIL!!! Straight to 100
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered my questions and calmed my nerves over the last months. Best of luck to those still waiting!


Wow that's just 6 months!! Congrats!! It's great to see so many grants coming through at once. Hopefully the trend continues.


----------



## esiyah

WoW! Congratulations, that's amazing to hear! Did you receive any communication from a CO or anything in those 6 months of waiting?



salmon1411 said:


> Morning all! Haven't been here in a while as I have been trying to not go crazy with the waiting, and just put it out of my mind.
> 
> But this morning I got the GOLDEN EMAIL!!! Straight to 100
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered my questions and calmed my nerves over the last months. Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## redleg33

salmon1411 said:


> Morning all! Haven't been here in a while as I have been trying to not go crazy with the waiting, and just put it out of my mind.
> 
> But this morning I got the GOLDEN EMAIL!!! Straight to 100
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered my questions and calmed my nerves over the last months. Best of luck to those still waiting!


What did the letter say re: the 100? Our case officer was asking for my evidence for the 100. We got the letter asking us to leave the country for processing but not sure if it would be for the 100 too.


----------



## ladypilot

Unbelievable! That is so great to hear. Do you have any idea how you were processed so fast? Any tips?



salmon1411 said:


> Morning all! Haven't been here in a while as I have been trying to not go crazy with the waiting, and just put it out of my mind.
> 
> But this morning I got the GOLDEN EMAIL!!! Straight to 100
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered my questions and calmed my nerves over the last months. Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## salmon1411

esiyah said:


> WoW! Congratulations, that's amazing to hear! Did you receive any communication from a CO or anything in those 6 months of waiting?


No, I didn't have any communication before the grant email.


----------



## salmon1411

redleg33 said:


> What did the letter say re: the 100? Our case officer was asking for my evidence for the 100. We got the letter asking us to leave the country for processing but not sure if it would be for the 100 too.


I received two emails/letters. First I was granted the 309, then 20 mins later I was granted the 100. Does that answer your question? I am still in the US so I didn't get a request to leave the country for processing.


----------



## salmon1411

ladypilot said:


> Unbelievable! That is so great to hear. Do you have any idea how you were processed so fast? Any tips?


Not sure to be honest. Lots of prayers?

ETA: My application was decision ready (all police and medical checks) and we are an "open and shut case" - married several years with kids who are Australian citizens, but as far as I know it's meant to be first come first served, so I don't think those factors should have made my process faster.


----------



## BeeBee2

Hi Everyone, 

Is there anyone who has recently lodged their 309 application or people from 2017 who still haven't had their applications finalised?

Would you mind sharing your Stories? did you submit police clearances and medical before they asked for them? how strong was your case? have you lived together? are you married? 

My app was lodged April 2018, I understand that the processing time for decision at the moment is 75% 12 Months and 90% 16 months. But as you could all feel and imagine the wait is driving me crazy. 

Ive been with my Husband almost 6 years and Married for 3 and a half years. I may of overstayed my USA visa by 3 years because i didn't want to leave him. We did have a lease together and many other joint documents. we have 4 statements from our families plus the 888's. a million photos socially, with our pets, with family, wedding photos and personal ones. we have our marriage cert, the venue receipt, a letter from our officiant, Guest book, Post codes, cards, Phone bills, letters, email, Superfund documents and i have so much stuff roughly 80 out of the 100 possible attachments. we have done the medical and Police checks including my FBI check from the 3 years i was in USA. we have had nothing from immigration. just wondering if anyone has that lodged around my time?

I seriously wish everyone the best of luck with their applications and hope everyone has quick stress free grants.


----------



## rdtrp

I'm sensing crickets in the visa department :/


----------



## Space_Dog

rdtrp said:


> I'm sensing crickets in the visa department :/


I keep telling myself it's naturally going to ebb and flow a bit. 
....and that I'll be next ;D


----------



## nyctoaus

rdtrp said:


> I'm sensing crickets in the visa department :/


i know. i called recently about something they asked me and they wouldnt even look up my case, said they were only allowed to quote whats from the website...


----------



## rdtrp

So disheartening  . Wish there was some sort of explanation. Reorganization? Processing changes? Anticipated improvement? Ugh.


----------



## YankeeAussie

So, I'm right around the time frame where I need to start thinking about the police checks. I have fingerprints from my local police department but from my understanding, I'll need another set of fingerprints to submit to the FBI, correct? Also, is it worth using one of the approved channels for a faster return date? I want my fingerprints to coincide as much as possible with my Medical Check which is scheduled to be early August.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi all,

I received email today from the Department of Home Affairs:
Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing.

I have submitted final documents on 6 June 2018 and since then I have not heard of anything. Please advise if anyone (applied in June 2017) received a similar email.
What is the purpose of this email

Visa: 309
Application Lodged: 28 June 2017
Location: KSA
Contact from CO for medical & PCC: 07 May 2018
Medical & police Checks: 30 May 2018
Final email to CO with all required documents: 06 June 2018


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi all,

I received email today from the Department of Home Affairs:
Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing.

I have submitted final documents on 6 June 2018 and since then I have not heard of anything. Please advise if anyone (applied in June 2017) received a similar email.
What is the purpose of this email

Visa: 309
Application Lodged: 28 June 2017
Location: KSA
Contact from CO for medical & PCC: 07 May 2018
Medical & police Checks: 30 May 2018
Final email to CO with all required documents: 06 June 2018


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Received same email today.

Application lodged:28 June 2017
Final email (PCC & medical): 06 June 2018
No contact after that


----------



## Dannygolucky

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received email today from the Department of Home Affairs:
> Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing.
> 
> I have submitted final documents on 6 June 2018 and since then I have not heard of anything. Please advise if anyone (applied in June 2017) received a similar email.
> What is the purpose of this email
> 
> Visa: 309
> Application Lodged: 28 June 2017
> Location: KSA
> Contact from CO for medical & PCC: 07 May 2018
> Medical & police Checks: 30 May 2018
> Final email to CO with all required documents: 06 June 2018


Hi, we lodged 309/100 in July and also recently received the same application in progress email last week. Will let you know how we go!


----------



## nyctoaus

Congrats guys! the people who got those a few weeks ago got grants shorts after. 
i applied in april. wish i knew why they were skipping around applications and not going in order.


----------



## Julzy

MJAus!2018 said:


> Space_Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey! Thanks for including me in the list. I am listed as July 2017 but it was actually right at the end of June, would you mind updating?
> 
> Visa: 309/100
> Application Lodged: 29 Jun 2017
> Location: California, USA
> Medical/Police Submitted: April-May 2018 (unasked)
> No contact/requests from CO to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Done. I guess I will keep the list going since I've decided not to give up on mine.
> 
> Updated List:
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?) *granted 26 April 2018*
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
> Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309)
> Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
> Ronniedee(309)
> NYCtoAus(309)
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309)
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)- Did you apply in Sept or Oct?
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411
> Ozbound3 (309)
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie
> 
> Pyrite
Click to expand...

Please add me to this inspirational list. We applied for the 300 in November 2017.


----------



## rdtrp

Anyone with 300's seeing any progress? So inspired by you all 309's, but haven't seen any 300 approvals?


----------



## Space_Dog

Not the original list keeper, but I'm trying to avoid my work on this lovely Monday morning, so:

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*

January 2017
Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?) *granted 26 April 2018* 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018* 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33 (309) *granted July 2 2018*
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309) *granted July 2, 2018*
Ella77 (309): *granted 26 March 2018*
Ronniedee (309) *granted July 5 2018*
NYCtoAus (309)

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309) *granted July 2 2018*

June 2017
chnaveedakhtar (309)
AnnainNYC (300)
NYCSYD18 
Space_Dog (309)

July 2017
Dannygolucky (309)
Soccerplr

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

October 2017
JTeam (309)

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Julzy (300)
Ladypilot (309)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309) *granted July 6 2018*
Ozbound3 (309)

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)


----------



## Julzy

Thanks for collating all the updates Space_Dog! I'll be printing this list out to keep a better eye on today. 
Is there somewhere which shows the number of places per year allocated to each country for each visa? My guy is from the US (PMV).


----------



## GJAussie

Hi all, 

Thank you for sharing all the news and tips. I have a question regarding a recent email from immi account with "Application in progress" in title. Do you think this email is an indication of case officer allocated, or a general notification for case with 1+ year waiting time?

I lodged my application in June 2017 with all known documents uploaded, but haven't heard any feedback from the department except that email.

Best luck to everyone!


----------



## rdtrp

GJAussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for sharing all the news and tips. I have a question regarding a recent email from immi account with "Application in progress" in title. Do you think this email is an indication of case officer allocated, or a general notification for case with 1+ year waiting time?
> 
> I lodged my application in June 2017 with all known documents uploaded, but haven't heard any feedback from the department except that email.
> 
> Best luck to everyone!


Looks Like thats the magic email all the folks have been getting right prior to approval! Good for you!


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

Please update if anyone (who received "Application in progress" email) has got the visa grant.


----------



## Space_Dog

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update if anyone (who received "Application in progress" email) has got the visa grant.


Users Redleg33 (Applied March 2017), Mattsfoot (applied April 2017), Ronniedee (applied April 2017), A+K_OZ (applied May 2017), Aztec (applied June 2017) and me (Applied June 2017) all received the "application in progress" email on July 1st or 2nd.

Of those, everyone but me and Aztec has posted that their visa is granted. Aztec only has one post on these forums so who knows if they have any update or not.

So, it seems like the email is a good sign and maybe it means they are looking at your application? Who knows.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Space_Dog said:


> Users Redleg33 (Applied March 2017), Mattsfoot (applied April 2017), Ronniedee (applied April 2017), A+K_OZ (applied May 2017), Aztec (applied June 2017) and me (Applied June 2017) all received the "application in progress" email on July 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Of those, everyone but me and Aztec has posted that their visa is granted. Aztec only has one post on these forums so who knows if they have any update or not.
> 
> So, it seems like the email is a good sign and maybe it means they are looking at your application? Who knows.


Your are still waiting for your visa grant???


----------



## Space_Dog

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Your are still waiting for your visa grant???


Yes, I am still waiting. Did you apply from the USA? I believe that timelines can be different if you applied from a different country. This thread is specifically for people who applied from the USA. If you applied from somewhere else then you may have a different experience from what you read here.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Space_Dog said:


> Yes, I am still waiting. Did you apply from the USA? I believe that timelines can be different if you applied from a different country. This thread is specifically for people who applied from the USA. If you applied from somewhere else then you may have a different experience from what you read here.


I applied from Saudi Arabia and received "Application in progress" email on 15.07.2018. I am also waiting.


----------



## ladypilot

Can you add me to this list as well? We applied for 309 in Nov '17. Thanks!



Space_Dog said:


> Not the original list keeper, but I'm trying to avoid my work on this lovely Monday morning, so:
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?) *granted 26 April 2018*
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
> Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33 (309) *granted July 2 2018*
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309) *granted July 2, 2018*
> Ella77 (309): *granted 26 March 2018*
> Ronniedee (309) *granted July 5 2018*
> NYCtoAus (309)
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309) *granted July 2 2018*
> 
> June 2017
> chnaveedakhtar (309)
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky (309)
> Soccerplr
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) *granted July 6 2018*
> Ozbound3 (309)
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)


----------



## rdtrp

Anyone seen the new processing times just released? Sigh. I'm so depressed.


----------



## Ash22

rdtrp said:


> Anyone seen the new processing times just released? Sigh. I'm so depressed.


I kinda expected that. The times realised are for June which is the end of the financial year. I'm thinking next month they will probably decrease. Hopefully.


----------



## Space_Dog

rdtrp said:


> Anyone seen the new processing times just released? Sigh. I'm so depressed.


What a bummer. I've never found anything official saying if the wait times are for people lodging now vs an updated estimate for applications already received. 
The processing time in my immi account still says 12-16mo even though the site says 21-26 (!) for the 309. So I'm hopeful for my sake that the new numbers are for people applying now and not those of us waiting. What's the ETA in your immi account, rdtrp?

Man. I am becoming way too active on these forums, haha.


----------



## rdtrp

Space_Dog said:


> What a bummer. I've never found anything official saying if the wait times are for people lodging now vs an updated estimate for applications already received.
> The processing time in my immi account still says 12-16mo even though the site says 21-26 (!) for the 309. So I'm hopeful for my sake that the new numbers are for people applying now and not those of us waiting. What's the ETA in your immi account, rdtrp?
> 
> Man. I am becoming way too active on these forums, haha.


Oh good thinking, mine says 12-15. Maybe it just hasn't updated yet? I'm hoping too that the increased processing times are for new apps. Lets hope ours stays this way. Haven't seen any movement on 300's yet though since like April...


----------



## Julzy

Mine says 12-15 months also... *fingers crossed


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Space_Dog said:


> What a bummer. I've never found anything official saying if the wait times are for people lodging now vs an updated estimate for applications already received.
> The processing time in my immi account still says 12-16mo even though the site says 21-26 (!) for the 309. So I'm hopeful for my sake that the new numbers are for people applying now and not those of us waiting. What's the ETA in your immi account, rdtrp?
> 
> Man. I am becoming way too active on these forums, haha.


It's a right now thing. Because processing times change, it doesn't matter what it says really when you apply as they don't freeze that processing time for applications. So if it says 10 months when you apply, it could be longer than that once you get to 10 months waiting.

But none of that matters as it's not a window. With 75% processed in the time or less, 90% processed in the second time listed, and 10% can take longer, this means that your processing time can be anywhere from 1 day or more (years even). So no matter how long or short the times take, they will always fall within processing times. Not to mention it's a "global" thing so one generic time frame even though we know certain locations process differently, not like every application goes into the same pool.

So basically what I'm getting at is it's absolutely pointless to track the GPTs and all it's doing is creating unnecessary stress for all of you. Just ignore them and try to distract yourselves with better things in life until the day the golden email arrives.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Skybluebrewer said:


> It's a right now thing. Because processing times change, it doesn't matter what it says really when you apply as they don't freeze that processing time for applications. So if it says 10 months when you apply, it could be longer than that once you get to 10 months waiting.
> 
> But none of that matters as it's not a window. With 75% processed in the time or less, 90% processed in the second time listed, and 10% can take longer, this means that your processing time can be anywhere from 1 day or more (years even). So no matter how long or short the times take, they will always fall within processing times. Not to mention it's a "global" thing so one generic time frame even though we know certain locations process differently, not like every application goes into the same pool.
> 
> So basically what I'm getting at is it's absolutely pointless to track the GPTs and all it's doing is creating unnecessary stress for all of you. Just ignore them and try to distract yourselves with better things in life until the day the golden email arrives.


Very well said! That's actually a very stabilising reply. And it's pointless getting excited about something we can't change or influence. Better to use the energy to do something proactive in the meantime


----------



## Space_Dog

Skybluebrewer said:


> But none of that matters as it's not a window. With 75% processed in the time or less, 90% processed in the second time listed, and 10% can take longer, this means that your processing time can be anywhere from 1 day or more (years even). So no matter how long or short the times take, they will always fall within processing times. Not to mention it's a "global" thing so one generic time frame even though we know certain locations process differently, not like every application goes into the same pool.


Yes, sorry I realize that. I was lazilly using the shorthand of X-Z as it's laborious to type "75% in X and 90% in Z", and also because I presumed anyone hanging around in here has seen the processing time format a million times. But may have been misleading for anyone new, sorry.

I feel that the processing times are still interesting even though they're only a rough guide. Even without distinguishing between countries, someone has looked at the figurative pile of applications and come up with these new numbers which are a big leap from the last ones. Although it seems that's an ongoing trend, so maybe not so surprising to forum veterans.



Skybluebrewer said:


> So basically what I'm getting at is it's absolutely pointless to track the GPTs and all it's doing is creating unnecessary stress for all of you. Just ignore them and try to distract yourselves with better things in life until the day the golden email arrives.


But elaborate over-analyis of the data we have and wild speculation ARE my distraction! &#128540;


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Wasn't correcting the 75% - 90% thing. Just pointing out that an app processed in one day or an app processed in 10 years would still fall into the GPTs lol. And even though they _say_ 75% are done in under whatever time, I'm not sure there's a way to even check so it's kind of a trust thing. For all we know, they roll some die and put random numbers each month just to mess with us :'-D I doubt it but it makes me feel better lol. And this forum is useless as an idea because it's such an insanely small sample size that it can't be an accurate estimation of applicants overall.


----------



## stateson

My husband's 309 partner visa got approved this morning!!!

Applied: March 27, 2017 (offshore from USA)

Request for further information: 14 March, 2018 (husband's Aussie police check, since he was visiting on an ETA at the time and had just passed the 365 day threshold)

Application in progress email: 2 July, 2018

Grant notification: 18 July, 2018

We are so glad that after all this waiting we finally have an outcome. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## rdtrp

While I understand that the processing times are global estimates, for those of us waiting almost a year and have had to make major life changes in preparation for the impending move, its very hard not to follow progress, both negative and positive. Home sales, car arrangements, wedding plans, financial planning are all very hard to time with a complete unknown. For me, regardless of what it is, I'll naturally get excited when the timeline moves, and a bit sad when it stalls. Its all part of the process, and the journey, and yes life goes on, even if its a rollercoaster ride! At least we have virtual waiting room friends to ride it with!


----------



## KTE711

Hello All! I have read more than I probably should have because now I really know we'll be waiting until atleast next summer for a decision. 
I (US citizen) and my husband (Aus citizen) have been married over 10 years with 3 children (all duel citizens). We applied April 15 2018. I saw the request for medical checks right away and got excited so immediately got them done. Now I wish I would have waited. I'm happy to be apart of this chatroom now so I have people who understand how frustrating this is to wait! 
Has anyone heard anymore about if DC is still not processing visas?
Thanks!


----------



## nyctoaus

Does anyone know what it means when your immi account says 12-16 still but the global times are increasing? people have talked about it before, but is that a glitch in the code on the website or are we actually meant to follow a different shorter time?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Last time they were just late on updating immi and it changed a few days later.


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> Last time they were just late on updating immi and it changed a few days later.


Nevermind, Mine updated


----------



## KTE711

ladypilot said:


> Can you add me to this list as well? We applied for 309 in Nov '17. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Space_Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the original list keeper, but I'm trying to avoid my work on this lovely Monday morning, so:
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018*
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?) *granted 26 April 2018*
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
> Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33 (309) *granted July 2 2018*
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309) *granted July 2, 2018*
> Ella77 (309): *granted 26 March 2018*
> Ronniedee (309) *granted July 5 2018*
> NYCtoAus (309)
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309) *granted July 2 2018*
> 
> June 2017
> chnaveedakhtar (309)
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky (309)
> Soccerplr
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) *granted July 6 2018*
> Ozbound3 (309)
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
Click to expand...

Hi, could I please be added to the list.
KTE711 applied April 2018

Thanks!


----------



## KTE711

Hello All, I have added a couple names, hopefully it is all correct.

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

January 2017
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?) granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33 (309) granted July 2 2018
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309) granted July 2, 2018
Ella77 (309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee (309) granted July 5 2018
NYCtoAus (309)

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309) granted July 2 2018

June 2017
chnaveedakhtar (309)
AnnainNYC (300)
NYCSYD18 
Space_Dog (309)

July 2017
Dannygolucky (309)
Soccerplr

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

October 2017
JTeam (309)

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Julzy (300)
ladypilot (309)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)

March 2018
JaneoOz

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)


----------



## Space_Dog

Cheers, I have been keeping my earlier list updated as well.


----------



## soccerplr

Hi All,

We just received our Application in progress email today July 20th 2018 exactly one year since we applied. Lets hope this is good news.


----------



## KTE711

soccerplr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just received our Application in progress email today July 20th 2018 exactly one year since we applied. Lets hope this is good news.


Fantastic!


----------



## Julzy

That's great news! Did you apply for the 300 or 309?


soccerplr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just received our Application in progress email today July 20th 2018 exactly one year since we applied. Lets hope this is good news.


----------



## rdtrp

Julzy said:


> That's great news! Did you apply for the 300 or 309?


Yippee!! That's awesome!


----------



## soccerplr

Julzy said:


> That's great news! Did you apply for the 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> soccerplr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We just received our Application in progress email today July 20th 2018 exactly one year since we applied. Lets hope this is good news.
Click to expand...

We applied for the 309


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Space_Dog said:


> What a bummer. I've never found anything official saying if the wait times are for people lodging now vs an updated estimate for applications already received.
> The processing time in my immi account still says 12-16mo even though the site says 21-26 (!) for the 309. So I'm hopeful for my sake that the new numbers are for people applying now and not those of us waiting. What's the ETA in your immi account, rdtrp?
> 
> Man. I am becoming way too active on these forums, haha.


My immi account was also updated with 21-26 months. Earlier, it was only 12-16 months regardless of GPT. I am shocked.
Received application in progress email on 15 July but no response yet.

Applied: June 2017


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

Is it mandatory for sponsor (with valid PR granted in 2016) to live in Australia.

We have applied for spouse visa in June 2017 from Suadi Arabia when my wife was with me on visit visa. She left for Pakistan since October 2017.

Currently, I am in Saudi Arabia and my wife is in Pakistan. 
Is it really mandatory for sponsor with valid PR to be in AUSTRALIA.

Please share experience suggestions....


----------



## Savage_Flame

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia.
> We have applied for spouse visa in June 2017 for Suadi Arabia when my wife was with me on visit visa. She left for Pakistan since October 2017.
> 
> Currently, I am in Saudi Arabia and my wife is in Pakistan.
> Is it really mandatory for sponsor to be in AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Please share experience suggestions....


No, it is not mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia. I was the sponsor for my fiance and had been living overseas in Canada for almost 3 years at the time of application.

If you are a sponsor and not a citizen (PR), then there may be some issues regarding RRV's if not taken care of, but thats kind of a different thing altogether.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia.
> We have applied for spouse visa in June 2017 for Suadi Arabia when my wife was with me on visit visa. She left for Pakistan since October 2017.
> 
> Currently, I am in Saudi Arabia and my wife is in Pakistan.
> Is it really mandatory for sponsor to be in AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Please share experience suggestions....


Is the sponsor an Australian citizen?

If they are only a PR holder, then the following would apply:

_"Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen sponsors must usually live in Australia."_


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Skybluebrewer said:


> Is the sponsor an Australian citizen?
> 
> If they are only a PR holder, then the following would apply:
> 
> _"Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen sponsors must usually live in Australia."_


I am a PR holder which is valid till 2021.I only visited once in 2017 to make my PR mature.

Applied for offshore visa for my wife in 2017 from Saudi Arabia. Since then I am doing job in Saudi Arabia. My wife is in Pakistan since October 2017.

Is it really necessary for sponsor to be in Australia because CO has not asked for anything during entire process.

Members, please support with your experience.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Savage_Flame said:


> No, it is not mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia. I was the sponsor for my fiance and had been living overseas in Canada for almost 3 years at the time of application.
> 
> If you are a sponsor and not a citizen (PR), then there may be some issues regarding RRV's if not taken care of, but thats kind of a different thing altogether.


I am not a citizen but my PR is valid for 2021 and I only visited once in 2017 to make my PR mature. 
I am doing job in Saudi Arabia and applied for spouse visa from here.

During entire process, CO or nobody has asked me about it.
Please suggest or share your experience.


----------



## Savage_Flame

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia. I was the sponsor for my fiance and had been living overseas in Canada for almost 3 years at the time of application.
> 
> If you are a sponsor and not a citizen (PR), then there may be some issues regarding RRV's if not taken care of, but thats kind of a different thing altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a citizen but my PR is valid for 2021 and I only visited once in 2017 to make my PR mature.
> I am doing job in Saudi Arabia and applied for spouse visa from here.
> 
> During entire process, CO or nobody has asked me about it.
> Please suggest or share your experience.
Click to expand...

As a PR holder but not a citizen, then as Sky has mentioned and hits the nail on the head in the post (I forgot about the "must usually live in Australia" part and did not mention this.

I cant help unfortunately as I am a citizen not a PR holder. Hopefully a senior member or RMA can chime in to answer your question.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Savage_Flame said:


> As a PR holder but not a citizen, then as Sky has mentioned and hits the nail on the head in the post (I forgot about the "must usually live in Australia" part and did not mention this.
> 
> I cant help unfortunately as I am a citizen not a PR holder. Hopefully a senior member or RMA can chime in to answer your question.


It states that PR holder usually live in Australia but it is not mandatory.
Has anyone else holding valid PR living offshore has applied spouse visa offshore and granted.
I applied in June 2017 and CO has not asked me about anything.


----------



## brownbear2

Question - 309 PMV - are you able to get the health examination before a case officer contacts you?

My wife and I applied last September. We're going on a trip through Europe while we wait for the visa process to be completed. I got updated criminal checks last week. 

Curious if I am able to get the health now too and upload before we leave vs. having to obtain while we're in Europe.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

chnaveedakhtar said:


> It states that PR holder usually live in Australia but it is not mandatory.
> Has anyone else holding valid PR living offshore has applied spouse visa offshore and granted.
> I applied in June 2017 and CO has not asked me about anything.


"Usually resident

_The place that a person is 'usually resident' is decided taking into account their physical residence (where the person eats, sleeps, has a home) and the person's intention to make that place their home._"

Source


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



Skybluebrewer said:


> "Usually resident
> 
> _The place that a person is 'usually resident' is decided taking into account their physical residence (where the person eats, sleeps, has a home) and the person's intention to make that place their home._"
> 
> Source


Does anyone having valid PR has applied offshore spouse visa while living offshore and visa got granted.


----------



## Tony121

Hi all

Add me to the list as well. Applied March 2018 and been together for 5 years.

Quick question - did everyone get a state police check done as well as the FBI check? My agent only told me to do the FBI one and we have lived in NYC for over 2 years?


----------



## KTE711

Tony121 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Add me to the list as well. Applied March 2018 and been together for 5 years.
> 
> Quick question - did everyone get a state police check done as well as the FBI check? My agent only told me to do the FBI one and we have lived in NYC for over 2 years?


Applied April 2018. I've only done my medical so far. Thinking I will do my security check in October. Since visas are taking well over 1 year I'll probably have to do my medical again.. Ugh... So I'm waiting to do my security so it will last a bit longer! From what I've read in this thread. They ask for both FBI and state. That's what I'll be doing.


----------



## Aztec

Space_Dog said:


> Users Redleg33 (Applied March 2017), Mattsfoot (applied April 2017), Ronniedee (applied April 2017), A+K_OZ (applied May 2017), Aztec (applied June 2017) and me (Applied June 2017) all received the "application in progress" email on July 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Of those, everyone but me and Aztec has posted that their visa is granted. Aztec only has one post on these forums so who knows if they have any update or not.
> 
> So, it seems like the email is a good sign and maybe it means they are looking at your application? Who knows.


Hi, I rarely check this forum, but in regards to your list, I have not received the grant or any further correspondence. The global processing time on my immi-account has been changed to 21-26 months also.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Tony121 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Add me to the list as well. Applied March 2018 and been together for 5 years.
> 
> Quick question - did everyone get a state police check done as well as the FBI check? My agent only told me to do the FBI one and we have lived in NYC for over 2 years?


Not sure why you were told only FBI when state checks are also required for any state lived in for at least 3 months in the last 12 months at time of application.

Scroll down to "Police Checks" and click the USA link for the drop down info: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa


----------



## Dannygolucky

After seeing the processing times blow out to 21 months for 309/100s, I've contacted my local member of Federal Parliament. Will update if this makes a difference. 

this kind of delay is just completely unacceptable. There is an election coming up very soon. I would advise anyone not happy with their partner's visa processing time to call and email their local member RIGHT NOW and make their voice heard. It's our only mechanism to voice our displeasure. Get your relatives to do the same. This is literally tearing families apart, and families are supposedly always very important to this government...


----------



## Dannygolucky

Dannygolucky said:


> After seeing the processing times blow out to 21 months for 309/100s, I've contacted my local member of Federal Parliament. Will update if this makes a difference.
> 
> this kind of delay is just completely unacceptable. There is an election coming up very soon. I would advise anyone not happy with their partner's visa processing time to call and email their local member RIGHT NOW and make their voice heard. It's our only mechanism to voice our displeasure. Get your relatives to do the same. This is literally tearing families apart, and families are supposedly always very important to this government...


Just an update, my local member just called personally to discuss our situation. i only sent the email about an hour ago. I'm not holding my breath as to it making much difference, but at this point i feel like its better than not doing anything at all.


----------



## nyctoaus

Dannygolucky said:


> Just an update, my local member just called personally to discuss our situation. i only sent the email about an hour ago. I'm not holding my breath as to it making much difference, but at this point i feel like its better than not doing anything at all.


My partner and I met with our local who said they would enquire about it and call us back, but that was 2 weeks ago and we have heard nothing. Will follow up this week.


----------



## Patient Job

nyctoaus said:


> My partner and I met with our local who said they would enquire about it and call us back, but that was 2 weeks ago and we have heard nothing. Will follow up this week.


I also am incensed that this process is taking so long. I wonder how many relationships can survive a 2-year separation. I've been considering contacting my member too, although I'd hate for it to get me a black mark on our application.

I'm very interested in the outcome of your contact with your local member.


----------



## Pyrite

I just saw the new processing times. I know they can change and likely will but 18 to 23 months is devastating and ridiculous. $7000+ per application and they cannot process them any faster? 

We had plans of getting a W&H visa in a few months and wait out the time together, but now we aren't so sure. There is a chance his W&H visa would expire before the PMV is processed despite applying in April!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Only an estimated 15% will take between 18-23 months. It's also a global processing time so not indicative of times out of the US, though they are taking longer and longer. US applicants are fortunate in having several easy options to visit Oz and be together. As for the W&HV, there's always the option for a second year. 

Many applicants don't have the option to be together at all and processing times from their countries can be even longer.


----------



## Patient Job

Why not apply for a bridging visa?


----------



## KTE711

Pyrite said:


> I just saw the new processing times. I know they can change and likely will but 18 to 23 months is devastating and ridiculous. $7000+ per application and they cannot process them any faster?
> 
> We had plans of getting a W&H visa in a few months and wait out the time together, but now we aren't so sure. There is a chance his W&H visa would expire before the PMV is processed despite applying in April!


It is so very frustrating. Our 3 children's citizenship by decent paperwork was approved in 2 weeks!!! There just seems no rhyme or reason why they can have spouse visas processed in under 6 months tops!!!! We are also considering for myself just to obtain a tourist visa and then would have to leave once it finally is approved to finalize it up. Just feel so in limbo!


----------



## aussiegrrl

*Just logged in and almost had a heart attack..*

I can't believe processing times are up to 21 to 26 months now - WHAT THE? I am 8 months pregnant and living in the US and REALLY want to move home after the baby arrives and now I have to wait 1.5 YEARS? This is an outrage. Any ideas what I can do to expedite? My husband is a US citizen and has lived in Oz before for 2 years on a working visa so I don't understand why it has to take so long.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*

Hi,

Has anybody applied in June 2017, got the email from Home affairs that "Your partner application is progressing" and has got a visa grant or has heard anything further.

I have received the email on 15 July and still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Noone

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody applied in June 2017, got the email from Home affairs that "Your partner application is progressing" and has got a visa grant or has heard anything further.
> 
> I have received the email on 15 July and still waiting for the grant.


Received the "application is progressing"last July 01 l, and still no update today. Lodged my app on May 22.


----------



## Aztec

Space_Dog said:


> Users Redleg33 (Applied March 2017), Mattsfoot (applied April 2017), Ronniedee (applied April 2017), A+K_OZ (applied May 2017), Aztec (applied June 2017) and me (Applied June 2017) all received the "application in progress" email on July 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Of those, everyone but me and Aztec has posted that their visa is granted. Aztec only has one post on these forums so who knows if they have any update or not.
> 
> So, it seems like the email is a good sign and maybe it means they are looking at your application? Who knows.


Hi,
I have not had any more updates from immi, so still waiting.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Hello All,
I haven't been watching the forum for a few weeks. My hubby is visiting me here in the US and I've been enjoying our time together. It seems I've missed out on some developments. The new processing times are quite a shock. I have updated my list. I have a few questions for those that have posted on this thread but I am unclear if they applied from the US or not (I have heard grumblings that processing from the nearest embassy may be a thing of the past, so that might not matter). If you can help me update the list, that would be great. I'm curious about our February and March people from 2017. If you are reading this, will you please comment? Anyway, my husband and I are tired of living apart, so I am going to Australia to live with him in October. Also, JTeam was a bit frustrated by this process back in April. I haven't checked to see if he's logged in lately, but I hope all is well with him and his wife - I think they were living apart. Also Aussiegrrl, when did you apply? I don't think you are on the list. I'm feeling for you. Best wishes for you and the baby.

It sure would be nice if the timelines worked on this website. It worked very well back in January. I've reported it and I haven't had any luck. I miss it! Hopefully, someone can work on it and bring it back.

Just a side note: I looked into transporting my Shih Tzu/Poodle mix (about 10 lbs) to Adelaide. Because of the strict laws, I contacted a transporting agency. It was $11,000 ($4,000 for ground transport because he is a snubbed nose breed and $7,000 for the flight from LA to Adelaide plus quarantine). Ugh! I guess he's going to be staying with my parents. Luckily, they love him.

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018
*
January 2017
Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17* granted 26 April 2018 *
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018* 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: *granted 3 July 2018*
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309): *granted 2 July 2018*
Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
Ronniedee(309): *granted 5 July 2018*
NYCtoAus(309)

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309): *granted 2 July 2018*
Noone: did you apply in the US?
Foreverwaitingg: did you apply in the US?

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300)
NYCSYD18 
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec: did you apply in the US?
Chnaveedakhtar (309)

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309)

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

September 2017
Brownbear2 (309)

October 2017
JTeam (309)- has not been online since April
Keirangood

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (300)
Julzy (300)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309) *granted July 6 2018*
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

May 2018
Carcrashearts (309)

June 2018
Wazza100


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Unfortunate news from JTeam: https://www.australiaforum.com/immigration-timelines/273618-309-seven-months-waiting.html


----------



## aussiegrrl

Thanks MJAus!2018. We submitted the application in April 2018, submitted medical checks May 2018. Currently no movement. I called Immigration in Australia and they couldn't offer an explanation for the increase in waiting times. They said one option would be if my husband got sponsored by a company for work in Australia, and then he could work there while the application is processing, but he'd have to leave the country for when the decision is made. 
Super frustrating and depressing. I did want to be back in Australia with my little one and husband by mid next year.


----------



## Dannygolucky

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hello All,
> I haven't been watching the forum for a few weeks. My hubby is visiting me here in the US and I've been enjoying our time together. It seems I've missed out on some developments. The new processing times are quite a shock. I have updated my list. I have a few questions for those that have posted on this thread but I am unclear if they applied from the US or not (I have heard grumblings that processing from the nearest embassy may be a thing of the past, so that might not matter). If you can help me update the list, that would be great. I'm curious about our February and March people from 2017. If you are reading this, will you please comment? Anyway, my husband and I are tired of living apart, so I am going to Australia to live with him in October. Also, JTeam was a bit frustrated by this process back in April. I haven't checked to see if he's logged in lately, but I hope all is well with him and his wife - I think they were living apart. Also Aussiegrrl, when did you apply? I don't think you are on the list. I'm feeling for you. Best wishes for you and the baby.
> 
> It sure would be nice if the timelines worked on this website. It worked very well back in January. I've reported it and I haven't had any luck. I miss it! Hopefully, someone can work on it and bring it back.
> 
> Just a side note: I looked into transporting my Shih Tzu/Poodle mix (about 10 lbs) to Adelaide. Because of the strict laws, I contacted a transporting agency. It was $11,000 ($4,000 for ground transport because he is a snubbed nose breed and $7,000 for the flight from LA to Adelaide plus quarantine). Ugh! I guess he's going to be staying with my parents. Luckily, they love him.
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: *granted March 2018
> *
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: *granted 26 March 2018*
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17* granted 26 April 2018 *
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: *granted March 2018*
> Minesapint: *granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: *granted 3 July 2018*
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): *granted 2 July 2018*
> Ella77(309): *granted 26 March 2018*
> Ronniedee(309): *granted 5 July 2018*
> NYCtoAus(309)
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): *granted 2 July 2018*
> Noone: did you apply in the US?
> Foreverwaitingg: did you apply in the US?
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec: did you apply in the US?
> Chnaveedakhtar (309)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)- has not been online since April
> Keirangood
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (300)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) *granted July 6 2018*
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018
> Wazza100


Hi, I just took our Shih tzu from New York to Sydney. I did it all myself. it was a long process, and you have to be very organised to do it with an eye for detail. You can't just trust the vet will remember every step, or to fill out the paper work exactly right every time (especially if they've not done Australia before), so you have to be on it and pushy. Anyway, it is more than possible to import the dog yourself and save a TON of money. it just requires planning. and you have to be prepared for at least one stuff-up. (the vet incorrectly filled out the final document that the USDA needed to endorse, literally two days before export! i had to drive all the way to Albany and back to resubmit the paper work in a rented car (we had already sold our car at the time....)). anyway, doing it yourself will save you A LOT of money. all i paid for was the airfare (about USD1000 with Qantas i think, LA to Melbourne), the quarantine stay (AUD1500) the import cert (about AUD500 from memory) and various tests and shots throughout the process which i would estimate came to about USD2000 all up.


----------



## Patient Job

Can you add me to the waiting list timeline, please?

I'm an Australian engaged to a Chinese girl whom I met on fb in late 2013.

We have had 2 holidays together in Thailand and Vietnam, then she came to live with me for a year on a WHV. We applied for an offshore PMV (300) in March and since then, I've been to China to stay with her for a wonderful fortnight.

We are finding this delay so cruel and I wish I had ignored the advice of the migration lawyer to apply offshore.
If we had applied onshore, at least we would have been able to be together while waiting.

We're planning to apply for a visitor visa so that she can come to stay for as long as possible and hope we get a long one granted to make it worthwhile to give up her job in China.


----------



## Dannygolucky

Patient Job said:


> Can you add me to the waiting list timeline, please?
> 
> I'm an Australian engaged to a Chinese girl whom I met on fb in late 2013.
> 
> We have had 2 holidays together in Thailand and Vietnam, then she came to live with me for a year on a WHV. We applied for an offshore PMV (300) in March and since then, I've been to China to stay with her for a wonderful fortnight.
> 
> We are finding this delay so cruel and I wish I had ignored the advice of the migration lawyer to apply offshore.
> If we had applied onshore, at least we would have been able to be together while waiting.
> 
> We're planning to apply for a visitor visa so that she can come to stay for as long as possible and hope we get a long one granted to make it worthwhile to give up her job in China.


I think the timeline is specifically for offshore applications lodged in Washington.


----------



## Patient Job

Oops! Sorry, I must belong elsewhere.


----------



## jetlag

We are in the same position. Applied for PMV June 2017, police checks Jan 2018, medical done April 2018. Not a word from immi. The only email we have received is acknowledgment of our application the day we lodged it. Not even the “application is processing” email a lot of others have received. 13 months, 7K later and nothing... It’s so disheartening


----------



## Aztec

MJAus!2018 said:


> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec: did you apply in the US?
> Chnaveedakhtar (309)


Yes, applied from the USA.


----------



## Ozbound3

Patient Job said:


> Oops! Sorry, I must belong elsewhere.


I'm sure I've seen a thread for applicants from China. Do a quick search and you'll find it. It's really helpful to be able to follow other peoples journeys through the same embassy. It helps with the anxiety of waiting at least.


----------



## Patient Job

Ozbound3 said:


> I'm sure I've seen a thread for applicants from China. Do a quick search and you'll find it. It's really helpful to be able to follow other peoples journeys through the same embassy. It helps with the anxiety of waiting at least.


Yes, thank you, I'll do that.


----------



## Space_Dog

I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere (sorry for being a bad searcher) but: 
For the 309, if you didn't supply enough evidence that the sponsor can support the applicant or something like that, is a case worker likely to contact you and ask for more info, or just deny the application?


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Space_Dog said:


> I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere (sorry for being a bad searcher) but:
> For the 309, if you didn't supply enough evidence that the sponsor can support the applicant or something like that, is a case worker likely to contact you and ask for more info, or just deny the application?


I think department should ask if they need additional information or if they have any query.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Space_Dog said:


> I'm sure this has been answered elsewhere (sorry for being a bad searcher) but:
> For the 309, if you didn't supply enough evidence that the sponsor can support the applicant or something like that, is a case worker likely to contact you and ask for more info, or just deny the application?


Please keep me posted if you receive any news from department about visa grant.


----------



## Anna in NYC

KTE711 said:


> Hello All, I have added a couple names, hopefully it is all correct.
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?) granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33 (309) granted July 2 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309) granted July 2, 2018
> Ella77 (309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee (309) granted July 5 2018
> NYCtoAus (309)
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309) granted July 2 2018
> 
> June 2017
> chnaveedakhtar (309)
> AnnainNYC (300)
> NYCSYD18
> Space_Dog (309)
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky (309)
> Soccerplr
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> October 2017
> JTeam (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Julzy (300)
> ladypilot (309)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)


Hi All, 
Just an update on me. I still have received no word for immigration after the initial automated email the day I applied (June 1, 2017). My fiance and I got married a couple of weeks ago (yay!) so I've now requested that my application be changed from a 300 to a 309. I am hoping that the request doesn't put us back at square one as we originally applied almost 14 months ago. The timeline change was a real shock. I was planning on moving to Australia on a tourist visa in a couple of months, thinking that my visa would have to come through soon, but with the timeline changes, not knowing how they'll count my time with the visa change, etc., I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. 
The wait continues...
Anna


----------



## Anna in NYC

Anna in NYC said:


> Hi All,
> Just an update on me. I still have received no word for immigration after the initial automated email the day I applied (June 1, 2017). My fiance and I got married a couple of weeks ago (yay!) so I've now requested that my application be changed from a 300 to a 309. I am hoping that the request doesn't put us back at square one as we originally applied almost 14 months ago. The timeline change was a real shock. I was planning on moving to Australia on a tourist visa in a couple of months, thinking that my visa would have to come through soon, but with the timeline changes, not knowing how they'll count my time with the visa change, etc., I'm not sure what I'm going to do now.
> The wait continues...
> Anna


Sorry, I did also want to say congratulations to everyone who received their visas. I can only imagine how exciting it is to finally get word.


----------



## sfernando

Pls sign this petition on unfair processing time for partner visas

https://www.change.org/p/department-of-home-affairs-unjust-processing-time-for-partner-visas


----------



## Anna in NYC

Anna in NYC said:


> Sorry, I did also want to say congratulations to everyone who received their visas. I can only imagine how exciting it is to finally get word.


And just like that, I got an email from Home Affairs yesterday. When I posted my "Notice of Changes in Circumstances" to my ImmiAccount about getting married, I had requested in it that my visa application be changed from prospective spouse to spouse. Five days later, Home Affairs emailed me saying that I could not be granted a prospective spouse visa because we had gotten married. It suggested that I request my visa be changed. It also said that the change would not affect my current timeline (whatever that may be).

It was amazing to finally hear from them after 14 months. On the other hand, the letter I received was a bit confusing about what exactly they needed from me (since I thought I had already made the request) and how to properly get it to them. I wrote a separate letter that I attached to my ImmiAccount and emailed back to Home Affairs making the request again. Hopefully, that will do the trick.

I don't know if I heard from them because our situation needed to be addressed or because they're moving into reviews of June 2017 applications. Hopefully more applicants will hear from them soon. Continued good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jkbs

*Working while on 309......*



aussiegrrl said:


> Thanks MJAus!2018. We submitted the application in April 2018, submitted medical checks May 2018. Currently no movement. I called Immigration in Australia and they couldn't offer an explanation for the increase in waiting times. They said one option would be if my husband got sponsored by a company for work in Australia, and then he could work there while the application is processing, but he'd have to leave the country for when the decision is made.
> Super frustrating and depressing. I did want to be back in Australia with my little one and husband by mid next year.


Hey, I have been watching this website for about 3 months. My husband is Aussie, and I am American. We have been married for 16 years with 2 children both Aussie citizen by descent. We applied Sept 2017 and we have heard not a thing. I have supplied all the clearances and medical which are going to expire come Oct. Anyhow, I just wanted to say that we also contacted immigration and we were told that if I (USA citizen) wanted to come and be sponsored on a work visa while waiting we would be forced to withdraw our 309 app. We contacted a migration agent as well for clarification, and he stated the same. Just thought you should double check that information you received before you have to withdraw and lose your app fee.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Jkbs said:


> Hey, I have been watching this website for about 3 months. My husband is Aussie, and I am American. We have been married for 16 years with 2 children both Aussie citizen by descent. We applied Sept 2017 and we have heard not a thing. I have supplied all the clearances and medical which are going to expire come Oct. Anyhow, I just wanted to say that we also contacted immigration and we were told that if I (USA citizen) wanted to come and be sponsored on a work visa while waiting we would be forced to withdraw our 309 app. We contacted a migration agent as well for clarification, and he stated the same. Just thought you should double check that information you received before you have to withdraw and lose your app fee.


Never heard of that before. Did you get that in writing?


----------



## Jkbs

*never heard that before...*



Skybluebrewer said:


> Never heard of that before. Did you get that in writing?


SKybluebrewer... I spoke with immigration and then I contacted a migration agent with an office in the states. He stated when i asked about the waiting times "you would be better withdrawing your 309 visa and reapplying as skilled migrant worker" I asked why and he stated "you can not have two visas processing at the same time with the except of an ETA visa or a 600 visa".

To be honest we are actually considering this option. My husbands mom is ill and she wants us to come home, and we are wasting precious time. IF you have heard differently or know where they got it wrong...please let me know I really don't want to lose 7000.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Jkbs said:


> SKybluebrewer... I spoke with immigration and then I contacted a migration agent with an office in the states. He stated when i asked about the waiting times "you would be better withdrawing your 309 visa and reapplying as skilled migrant worker" I asked why and he stated "you can not have two visas processing at the same time with the except of an ETA visa or a 600 visa".
> 
> To be honest we are actually considering this option. My husbands mom is ill and she wants us to come home, and we are wasting precious time. IF you have heard differently or know where they got it wrong...please let me know I really don't want to lose 7000.


Calling immigration isn't ever a good idea. They very often give incorrect answers, often directly contradicted by their own website. And they're not responsible for what you do with the information they give you either.

I already know that information from that agent is incorrect because I know plenty of people (and one personally) that have applied for and been granted WHVs after partner visa applications with no issues, then had the partner visa granted later on, and that's not an ETA or 600.

I've never read about anyone being forced to withdraw a partner visa app because they applied for another visa, but I could be wrong.

Personally, I would have asked an Australian based RMA for immigration matter relating to Australia. Why not create your own thread and see the responses you get?


----------



## KTE711

Jkbs,
I'm so discouraged and sad to see your timeline. We have been married 10 years and 3 children all Australian citizens by decent. We applied April 2018 and was hoping to move June 2019. The more and more I read the more I don't know if we will be even close to that. It's so frustrating. I hope you hear soon. Looking forward to seeing your updates.


----------



## ladypilot

Jkbs said:


> Hey, I have been watching this website for about 3 months. My husband is Aussie, and I am American. We have been married for 16 years with 2 children both Aussie citizen by descent. We applied Sept 2017 and we have heard not a thing. I have supplied all the clearances and medical which are going to expire come Oct. Anyhow, I just wanted to say that we also contacted immigration and we were told that if I (USA citizen) wanted to come and be sponsored on a work visa while waiting we would be forced to withdraw our 309 app. We contacted a migration agent as well for clarification, and he stated the same. Just thought you should double check that information you received before you have to withdraw and lose your app fee.


Hi there - just wanted to chime in and strongly encourage you to double check this with someone in Australia. I spoke with my company's immigration team, DHA help line, and a lawyer in Australia, all who told me I could be sponsored on a 457 (now TSS) visa as long as it was completely processed by the time my 309 visa was "in progress." It's true you can't have two visas in progress at the same time, so it really depends on when you submitted and where you think you are in the timeline. With this new 21-26 month timeline, I'm likely going to get a WHV in the next month or two then transition onto a TSS when I get to Australia.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

The thing to realize is that if the 309 is granted, you need to immediately withdraw any other application still pending a decision or risk that visa being granted and overriding the partner visa.


----------



## KTE711

Looking for Advice on Temp Visas while waiting for 309 to be approved.

What type of tourist visa is most likely to be approved for us while we are waiting for the 309 to be approved.
Looking into the 601 or maybe the 600 so I don't have to leave every 3 months. 
For the 600 Visa, would I apply as a sponsored family or tourist? 
Does the tourist visa hurt any chances of being approved sooner?
Do I have to update my immi account somewhere saying I am applying for a tourist visa?
I am just concerned it would void the 309 or something? Just being paranoid! 
Any tips or prior experience is appreciated!
Thanks, Katie

lodged April 2018
Medical Exam done May 2018 (should have waited)
Need to do police checks.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I chose the ETA as it's cheap and took a couple minutes to apply and get an instant approval. There are other options that others can give you personal experience on.

Tourist visa will not delay the processing of the partner visa and holding a tourist visa won't void a 309/100 application. Just be sure to withdraw any applications you have still pending if the 309 is granted first.


----------



## KTE711

Skybluebrewer said:


> I chose the ETA as it's cheap and took a couple minutes to apply and get an instant approval. There are other options that others can give you personal experience on.
> 
> Tourist visa will not delay the processing of the partner visa and holding a tourist visa won't void a 309/100 application. Just be sure to withdraw any applications you have still pending if the 309 is granted first.


Thank you!
When you say withdraw any applications, do you mean I would have to withdraw the tourist ETA visa? Would I just do that online? I have had ETA's in the past just never had to withdraw one. 
Just so I am clear, I could not have my 309 approved if I have an open ETA visa. 
Also, do I have to update my immi account anywhere advising that I am entering Australia on the ETA?
I soooo appreciate your help on this.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KTE711 said:


> Thank you!
> When you say withdraw any applications, do you mean I would have to withdraw the tourist ETA visa? Would I just do that online? I have had ETA's in the past just never had to withdraw one.
> Just so I am clear, I could not have my 309 approved if I have an open ETA visa.
> Also, do I have to update my immi account anywhere advising that I am entering Australia on the ETA?
> I soooo appreciate your help on this.


You don't withdraw a visa already granted; you withdraw any pending applications. You shouldn't be able to withdraw an ETA app anyway as it has instant approval, and there's no need to have it canceled. That statement was in reference to any other visas you may apply for that take time to process, like 600 tourist visas or say, a work and holiday visa.

The 309 or 100, once granted, would take precedence over the ETA and yes the 309 can be approved while you hold an ETA.

You would have to update your contact information in immi account (phone number you can be reached at in Oz and address you'll be living at) and you can also just upload a typed statement saying you're in Oz from these dates with your partner then upload it to your immi account documents.

If you qualify for the 462 Work and Holiday Visa, that would probably be a great option. Allows you to stay up to a year and gives you work rights (with some conditions). Plus you're free to enter and leave as often as you like during that year, and can even do specific work to qualify for a second year W&HV if you want to stay and are still waiting for the partner visa to process.

I wasn't eligible for the W&HV so I took the ETA route. A friend of mine was eligible and came to Oz on the W&HV while waiting for the offshore partner visa.


----------



## Julzy

Is it possible (although expensive) to do back to back tourist visas? If so, how much time should be spent out of the country between visit?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Depends what visa you're looking at and how long you plan to stay, really. Some come with conditions that say you can't spend more than a certain amount of time in Australia within a certain amount of time, some are multiple entry with a variation of stay period lengths, some are single entry meaning you can only enter on it once and stay whatever the allotted stay period is.

Most commonly from what I've read on this forum, the visitor visas come with the same as the ETA... valid for a year, multiple entry with 3 month stay periods. You can apply to extend some from onshore if there's not a NFS condition, or apply for another one after that one ends though there's never a guarantee it'll be granted.

Again, 462 is probably the most ideal option allowing someone to live and work for a year with no hassle of having to buy flights to leave the country every 3 months or whatever the stay period is, and as a 309/100 applicant in Australia on a visa that allows work, you'd be eligible to get Medicare as well. Of course, not everyone is eligible for the 462 but those who are should consider that as an option, in my opinion.


----------



## KTE711

Skybluebrewer said:


> KTE711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> When you say withdraw any applications, do you mean I would have to withdraw the tourist ETA visa? Would I just do that online? I have had ETA's in the past just never had to withdraw one.
> Just so I am clear, I could not have my 309 approved if I have an open ETA visa.
> Also, do I have to update my immi account anywhere advising that I am entering Australia on the ETA?
> I soooo appreciate your help on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't withdraw a visa already granted; you withdraw any pending applications. You shouldn't be able to withdraw an ETA app anyway as it has instant approval, and there's no need to have it canceled. That statement was in reference to any other visas you may apply for that take time to process, like 600 tourist visas or say, a work and holiday visa.
> 
> The 309 or 100, once granted, would take precedence over the ETA and yes the 309 can be approved while you hold an ETA.
> 
> You would have to update your contact information in immi account (phone number you can be reached at in Oz and address you'll be living at) and you can also just upload a typed statement saying you're in Oz from these dates with your partner then upload it to your immi account documents.
> 
> If you qualify for the 462 Work and Holiday Visa, that would probably be a great option. Allows you to stay up to a year and gives you work rights (with some conditions). Plus you're free to enter and leave as often as you like during that year, and can even do specific work to qualify for a second year W&HV if you want to stay and are still waiting for the partner visa to process.
> 
> I wasn't eligible for the W&HV so I took the ETA route. A friend of mine was eligible and came to Oz on the W&HV while waiting for the offshore partner visa.
Click to expand...

Gosh, your advice is so very helpful and clear! Thank you.
No, unfortunately I don't qualify for the work visa as I am 35. But that visa would have been great back in 2006 when I lived there but back then Americans didn't have the work holiday visa option!! 
If it comes to it and my visa isn't approved before next June, I will be going the ETA route.
Much appreciated! 
Katie


----------



## rdtrp

KTE711 said:


> Looking for Advice on Temp Visas while waiting for 309 to be approved.
> 
> What type of tourist visa is most likely to be approved for us while we are waiting for the 309 to be approved.
> Looking into the 601 or maybe the 600 so I don't have to leave every 3 months.
> For the 600 Visa, would I apply as a sponsored family or tourist?
> Does the tourist visa hurt any chances of being approved sooner?
> Do I have to update my immi account somewhere saying I am applying for a tourist visa?
> I am just concerned it would void the 309 or something? Just being paranoid!
> Any tips or prior experience is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, Katie
> 
> lodged April 2018
> Medical Exam done May 2018 (should have waited)
> Need to do police checks.


Hi Katie, I don't qualify for any of the work visas either due to age, but have just arrived in Aus on a 3 month ETA, with multiple entry option for up to a year. We're at over a year now after our lodgement, so was really hoping it would be approved while I was here, especially since our wedding is scheduled for Nov 9. Unsure what to do when we approach that date, but if we're not approved by mid October I'll likely reschedule the wedding, go home for a bit, then return at a later time. I did apply for the e600 visa for a longer stay, but unfortunately, and sadly, was denied for no clear reason except that I did mention we had a PMV lodged and the denial stated the e600 was not to be used as a reason for a visit waiting on a PMV. 
At least the ETA gives us time together during this torturous wait!


----------



## foreverwaitingg

I did the same a few days back so i think i can answer the questions.

I applied for my wife (I am the sponsor) and we loged the visa 600 for 6 months and were asked to do medical exam. The visa got approved after submitting the doc. 
I sponsored her visa and clearly stated that i will cover her expenses in a letter that was asked.

No, you're fine as tourist when they want to approve you they will. You'll have to leave the country for approval to be granted.
Tourist visa will not void 309 as long as you abide by the tourist visa grant you'll get. They are aware that people need to live together to keep relantionships going.

My Tip is definetly apply for at least 6 months visa maybe an year is fine too. Make sure you put finanical details and sponsor puts doucments like license, gas/elec bills etc. Be prepared to travel soon because they approve the visa from when you applied and not when you wish to travel.



KTE711 said:


> Looking for Advice on Temp Visas while waiting for 309 to be approved.
> 
> What type of tourist visa is most likely to be approved for us while we are waiting for the 309 to be approved.
> Looking into the 601 or maybe the 600 so I don't have to leave every 3 months.
> For the 600 Visa, would I apply as a sponsored family or tourist?
> Does the tourist visa hurt any chances of being approved sooner?
> Do I have to update my immi account somewhere saying I am applying for a tourist visa?
> I am just concerned it would void the 309 or something? Just being paranoid!
> Any tips or prior experience is appreciated!
> Thanks, Katie
> 
> lodged April 2018
> Medical Exam done May 2018 (should have waited)
> Need to do police checks.


----------



## foreverwaitingg

Hello Everyone,

Thank you everyone for the help. I have been a silent reader of the forum from last few months and it is an incredible place where all of us are collaborating with each other and fighting the timelines. I wish everyone a good luck for their approvals soon.

So we finally received the grant last week: 
Applied for 300 prospective partner visa and we got married while the application was still in progress. The department moved our visa to 309 without any issues. The only caveat was this was done after 5 months of us updating the status on the immi account. For that long they were totally silent. We called department and informed them about the change in circumstance, they told us to *withdraw the application which we did not do.* . We instead just waited for them to move the application to 309 and they finally did.

They moved the application to 309 and thereafter asked us to supply Sponsor's birth certificate which we supplied in two weeks and since the applicant was still in Australia she was asked to leave the country.

The visa was approved immediately afterwards.

I also found the partner processing enquiry form (Search google, for some reason i can't put the link) , to be helpful . If you can't get a decent answer after calling immigration phonelines, try the form. They take sometime to answer the question but they do come back if your enquiry is genuine. For example: When we married and did not recieve any reply from department we submitted the enquiry about this and the reply we got back was that they will move us to 309 in future while the call center was always unsure and they are unreliable in my opinion. They however will not reply to you for things like processing times etc because it has been published everywhere.

Our TimeLine:

Applied : May 2017
First communcation: 1st week of July 2018 asking for documents.
Documents submitted: 3rd week of July 2018
Applicat asked to go out the next day after the docs got submitted.
Visa approved : Last week of July (3 days later)


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Skybluebrewer said:


> "Usually resident
> 
> _The place that a person is 'usually resident' is decided taking into account their physical residence (where the person eats, sleeps, has a home) and the person's intention to make that place their home._"
> 
> Source


Hi,

I have seen some friends who sponsored spouse visa while staying/working (offshore) in gulf countries and have been granted the offshore spouse visa.

Do you have any experience about it or you are just explaining from Web.
The main intention is to stay in Australia that's why a person is applying for spouse visa by spending huge money.

Please share if you have heard/experienced anything.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

The reasoning behind it is to keep PR holders with no ties to Australia from daisy chain sponsoring people. 

If you've never lived in Oz and have no significant ties, I doubt your chances will be good. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Anna in NYC

foreverwaitingg said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help. I have been a silent reader of the forum from last few months and it is an incredible place where all of us are collaborating with each other and fighting the timelines. I wish everyone a good luck for their approvals soon.
> 
> So we finally received the grant last week:
> Applied for 300 prospective partner visa and we got married while the application was still in progress. The department moved our visa to 309 without any issues. The only caveat was this was done after 5 months of us updating the status on the immi account. For that long they were totally silent. We called department and informed them about the change in circumstance, they told us to *withdraw the application which we did not do.* . We instead just waited for them to move the application to 309 and they finally did.
> 
> They moved the application to 309 and thereafter asked us to supply Sponsor's birth certificate which we supplied in two weeks and since the applicant was still in Australia she was asked to leave the country.
> 
> The visa was approved immediately afterwards.
> 
> I also found the partner processing enquiry form (Search google, for some reason i can't put the link) , to be helpful . If you can't get a decent answer after calling immigration phonelines, try the form. They take sometime to answer the question but they do come back if your enquiry is genuine. For example: When we married and did not recieve any reply from department we submitted the enquiry about this and the reply we got back was that they will move us to 309 in future while the call center was always unsure and they are unreliable in my opinion. They however will not reply to you for things like processing times etc because it has been published everywhere.
> 
> Our TimeLine:
> 
> Applied : May 2017
> First communcation: 1st week of July 2018 asking for documents.
> Documents submitted: 3rd week of July 2018
> Applicat asked to go out the next day after the docs got submitted.
> Visa approved : Last week of July (3 days later)


Congratulations! It is really nice to hear that someone with a similar story to ours got visa approval. Best of luck!


----------



## KTE711

Rdtrp and foreverwaiting,
Thank you for your advice!! Congrats to you foreverwaiting on the approval!!
We have lived in the US for 10 years now. So as far as documents to show sponsor support for a possible 600 temp visa...would I just be submitting our bank statements showing we have enough to survive? Or should I be submitting a statement from our friends with who we will staying with when we all arrive to Aus. We have 3 small children all Aus citizens and I just want to get them enrolled in school when it starts in January. I'd like to try to get the 6 month or longer visa but I just need to make sure I'm submitting the correct sponsor info since my husband has been in the states for over 10 years. 

Long story. Short question...lol
For supporting sponsor docs on the 600 temp visa, should I be using our own US bank statements for financial proof or do I need our friends to proof their support as a sponsor? 

Phew. Lol
Thanks, Katie


----------



## nyctoaus

Happy to see one new grant....
Has anyone else waiting been on holiday with their partner?
We are currently in australia while I wait my 309, and we have a 3 week euro holiday planned. I have told immi of my intention to travel.
Did you/do you update your location as each hotel address you stay at? or should I update my location back to my home address in the USA and list a family member as a phone contact while away?
thanks. i figured someone in here waiting has had to deal with this


----------



## rdtrp

I second the last question...I recently relocated on the US and updated my legal/postal address in immi. But I am currently in Aus for a few months, and unsure where to update that information, or if it is even needed if my email address hasn't changed?


----------



## rmbnv

hello all, just wondering if anyone has tried applying for a California state police check and FBI clearance in Australia? how about medical? Can it be done here in Sydney?

My husband applied for his 309 in Oct 2017 and we are also still in line, waiting. We have decided for him to come here on Dec 2018 so we could wait for it together. However, his police checks and medical is only valid until Nov 2018 so we're already anticipating that he would need to redo these. Hope he doesn't need to fly all the way back to CA to do it? 

Appreciate any insights. Thanks as always


----------



## KTE711

nyctoaus said:


> Happy to see one new grant....
> Has anyone else waiting been on holiday with their partner?
> We are currently in australia while I wait my 309, and we have a 3 week euro holiday planned. I have told immi of my intention to travel.
> Did you/do you update your location as each hotel address you stay at? or should I update my location back to my home address in the USA and list a family member as a phone contact while away?
> thanks. i figured someone in here waiting has had to deal with this


I would say if you have advised them of your travels that would be sufficient. I don't think updating each hotel is necessary since they are short stays. They have your email so that is their main communication preference.
Of course this is just my view on the matter! &#128578;
Gosh I'm waiting so impatiently for the latest processing times to be posted!!!


----------



## KTE711

rmbnv said:


> hello all, just wondering if anyone has tried applying for a California state police check and FBI clearance in Australia? how about medical? Can it be done here in Sydney?
> 
> My husband applied for his 309 in Oct 2017 and we are also still in line, waiting. We have decided for him to come here on Dec 2018 so we could wait for it together. However, his police checks and medical is only valid until Nov 2018 so we're already anticipating that he would need to redo these. Hope he doesn't need to fly all the way back to CA to do it?
> 
> Appreciate any insights. Thanks as always


Maybe to be safe just have him redo both before he leaves for Aus. 
What temp visa is he travelling on? I'm going to have to do that too because we need to get our kids in school there. I applied April 2018 so I know we have a long wait... Ugh!


----------



## nyctoaus

KTE711 said:


> Gosh I'm waiting so impatiently for the latest processing times to be posted!!!


Oh me too, Im so nervous its going to go up again and not down. 
so hard to plan anything


----------



## rmbnv

KTE711 said:


> Maybe to be safe just have him redo both before he leaves for Aus.
> What temp visa is he travelling on? I'm going to have to do that too because we need to get our kids in school there. I applied April 2018 so I know we have a long wait... Ugh!


Thanks KTE711!... we are going to try to apply for a 600. Hopefully with no NFS condition so we he can stay up to 6months. Hope everything goes well for all of us. =)


----------



## KTE711

Let us know the outcome of applying for the 600 visa! Are you applying as a tourist or sponsored family?


----------



## rmbnv

KTE711 said:


> Let us know the outcome of applying for the 600 visa! Are you applying as a tourist or sponsored family?


I will, really hoping we get it.. just tourist because normally they only give one month stay for sponsored family if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## MJAus!2018

There's a few that I think I'm going to take off our DC waiting list because I have not seen any activity from them on this forum for months. I'm going to take the following off our list: Deebs, Cardude151, #62Aussie, and Oyetoba. If you are one of these and want to remain on the list, let me know. 

That means that the oldest one on the list with no grant is nyctoaus (from April 2017). I'm rooting for you.

Also, thank you Dannygolucky for sharing your experience of sending your furry friend to Oz. I may have to get some more information from you if or when I decide to do the same.


----------



## KTE711

Rmbnv, 
Oh ok I didn't know that! Tourist it is then! 

Can anyone lend experience on sending money to Aus?
When we were in Aus for Easter we tried to open a bank account however they wouldn't allow us. Which I umderstand. But now we are just trying to figure out how to get our money there!? 
I know there are international 3rd party companies that don't charge as much as banks. But where do we deposit it if we have no account? Do we have to transfer to a family members account then back to us? I'd like to avoid that! If possible!


----------



## Savage_Flame

KTE711 said:


> Can anyone lend experience on sending money to Aus?
> When we were in Aus for Easter we tried to open a bank account however they wouldn't allow us. Which I umderstand. But now we are just trying to figure out how to get our money there!?
> I know there are international 3rd party companies that don't charge as much as banks. But where do we deposit it if we have no account? Do we have to transfer to a family members account then back to us? I'd like to avoid that! If possible!


Highly recommend Transferwise. Have used this several times over the last few years and its super easy and secure. My partner and I recently moved about $30,000 from her German account into our Oz account. Takes 1-2 days maximum, and out of that massive chunk the only fee was like €40 euros (would hate to think what the banks would charge).

You will need an Oz account obviously to transfer it into over here, but as you said maybe you can put it into a trusted family members account for the time being if you cant open your own.


----------



## KTE711

Thank you! Transferwise was also recommended from a friend, good to hear you also agree. Looks like we will just have to transfer to another persons account! All good. Thanks!


----------



## CCP

KTE711 said:


> Thank you! Transferwise was also recommended from a friend, good to hear you also agree. Looks like we will just have to transfer to another persons account! All good. Thanks!


We got a good rate using Currency Fair if you wanted to check that out too.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MJAus!2018 said:


> There's a few that I think I'm going to take off our DC waiting list because I have not seen any activity from them on this forum for months. I'm going to take the following off our list: Deebs, Cardude151, #62Aussie, and Oyetoba. If you are one of these and want to remain on the list, let me know.
> 
> That means that the oldest one on the list with no grant is nyctoaus (from April 2017). I'm rooting for you.
> 
> Also, thank you Dannygolucky for sharing your experience of sending your furry friend to Oz. I may have to get some more information from you if or when I decide to do the same.


Ah, "rooting". One word I stopped using when I moved to Oz because I kept getting laughed at lol. Cheering for you too nyctoaus!


----------



## GJAussie

Hi All,

Just a update for my visa. I got my visa granted on 2nd July, 2018 from DC office. 

Application Date: 1st June 2017
Application in progress email received: 2nd July 2018
Request Sponsor's Document: 24th July 2018
Document submitted: 1st August 2018
Visa granted: 2nd August 2018


----------



## nyctoaus

MJAus!2018 said:


> That means that the oldest one on the list with no grant is nyctoaus (from April 2017). I'm rooting for you.
> .


thanks!! trying to stay hopeful, but starting to plan heading back to the USA soon to do more waiting.
really wondering why mine is taking so long...


----------



## rmbnv

GJAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a update for my visa. I got my visa granted on 2nd July, 2018 from DC office.
> 
> Application Date: 1st June 2017
> Application in progress email received: 2nd July 2018
> Request Sponsor's Document: 24th July 2018
> Document submitted: 1st August 2018
> Visa granted: 2nd August 2018


Congratulations!! And things are now moving again guys! there's hope =)


----------



## rmbnv

nyctoaus said:


> thanks!! trying to stay hopeful, but starting to plan heading back to the USA soon to do more waiting.
> really wondering why mine is taking so long...


Hi nyctoaus, may i know what period did immi gave you for your tourist visa? When did you apply for your tourist visa? and sorry last question how was the processing, any issues whatsoever?

Sorry for the many questions

Hoping you get your visa grant this month.


----------



## nyctoaus

rmbnv said:


> Hi nyctoaus, may i know what period did immi gave you for your tourist visa? When did you apply for your tourist visa? and sorry last question how was the processing, any issues whatsoever?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions
> 
> Hoping you get your visa grant this month.


I was asked to supply a 2nd AFP which i provided almost 3 months ago.
Applied for tourist visa and its the basic 3 month visa.

no problems. waited to be asked for my medical as I was hoping to not have to double up on documents, but had to apply and pay for AFP again anyway.. oh well.

hoping when I leave on holiday it goes through and I can come back to oz.


----------



## rmbnv

nyctoaus said:


> I was asked to supply a 2nd AFP which i provided almost 3 months ago.
> Applied for tourist visa and its the basic 3 month visa.
> 
> no problems. waited to be asked for my medical as I was hoping to not have to double up on documents, but had to apply and pay for AFP again anyway.. oh well.
> 
> hoping when I leave on holiday it goes through and I can come back to oz.


I see... did you have a no further stay condition on the 600?

My husband and I are hoping to get him on a 600 so he could join me here in sydney while waiting for the visa. We applied Oct 2017. Front loaded everything. It looks like we need to redo both police checks and medical since it's expiring on Nov. oh wells....


----------



## nyctoaus

rmbnv said:


> I see... did you have a no further stay condition on the 600?
> 
> My husband and I are hoping to get him on a 600 so he could join me here in sydney while waiting for the visa. We applied Oct 2017. Front loaded everything. It looks like we need to redo both police checks and medical since it's expiring on Nov. oh wells....


well even if he gets on the 600 he needs to leave before the visa can be granted. off shore visas cant be granted while you are on shore. i dont know if you need to leave before applying for a new visitor visa?


----------



## rmbnv

nyctoaus said:


> well even if he gets on the 600 he needs to leave before the visa can be granted. off shore visas cant be granted while you are on shore. i dont know if you need to leave before applying for a new visitor visa?


Ah yup, we're aware of that offshore thing. We'll just wait for immi to advise when they are ready to grant the visa....

I think you can apply for a new visitor visa while inside Australia if your existing tourist visa doesn't have the "no further stay" condition (extension). If it does, then you need to leave Aus first and apply offshore.


----------



## Aztec

GJAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a update for my visa. I got my visa granted on 2nd July, 2018 from DC office.
> 
> Application Date: 1st June 2017
> Application in progress email received: 2nd July 2018
> Request Sponsor's Document: 24th July 2018
> Document submitted: 1st August 2018
> Visa granted: 2nd August 2018


Good to see June 2017 applicants are now being processed. Hopefully mine is in the near future as I also applied then. My sponsor did contact our local MP's office and they replied immediately, asked for details and said they would look into it. Not sure if it will make a difference at this point.


----------



## Ozbound3

Can someone please explain the whole "contacting our local MP" thing? We've only been waiting about 7 months which is nothing compared to others and well within the current processing times... But I'm curious how do we know who our MP is? How do we contact them and what does everyone say? I doubt it will make very much difference, and I don't think we're in a position to contact them just yet. But I keep seeing it mentioned so I thought it might be good to know..


----------



## Dannygolucky

Ozbound3 said:


> Can someone please explain the whole "contacting our local MP" thing? We've only been waiting about 7 months which is nothing compared to others and well within the current processing times... But I'm curious how do we know who our MP is? How do we contact them and what does everyone say? I doubt it will make very much difference, and I don't think we're in a position to contact them just yet. But I keep seeing it mentioned so I thought it might be good to know..


I'm guessing your partner is the sponsor? if so, he/she is registered to vote in an Australian electorate, likely the last place they lived in Australia. Whoever the federal member of that electorate is, is your partner's local member. Just like in the US with the House of Representatives in Congress.

Technically, when you have a problem with the federal government, your local member is meant to represent you on your behalf, that's why we send them to Canberra. Will it change the government's immigration policy going into an election year? I doubt it, but it can't hurt to voice your opinion. That's how Australia's democracy is meant to work anyway. And if enough people contact enough local members, then maybe something might change... squeaky wheel gets the grease.

In reality, immigration and "big Australia" are political footballs this year (an election is due by May 2019, but will more than likely be called after the Banking Royal Commission wraps up in November), thanks to the housing crisis by and large. and it doesn't help that you have an immigration minister who doesn't actually seem to like/ or see the economic benefits, of immigrants. But, really, it's just our tough luck that we choose to immigrate to Australia at the same moment a conservative government decides to crack down on immigration... you can't win them all.


----------



## rmbnv

Dannygolucky said:


> And if enough people contact enough local members, then maybe something might change... squeaky wheel gets the grease.


I'll contact my local MP then too. Wouldn't hurt to try. Really hoping the processing times for partner visas improve. I understand they are doing their job re checks and stuff but I don't think it should take this long. How do they expect couples to live separately for a long time.


----------



## NYCSYD18

Hi!

I just got the email for me to leave for my visa to be processed!!

Applied for 309 June 5th 2017
Submitted fbi/police checks in September
Medical in November 
They never asked for anything and had no contact until today.

🙂


----------



## Ozbound3

Dannygolucky said:


> I'm guessing your partner is the sponsor? if so, he/she is registered to vote in an Australian electorate, likely the last place they lived in Australia. Whoever the federal member of that electorate is, is your partner's local member. Just like in the US with the House of Representatives in Congress.


He lives in Butler, WA... I guess I'll have him look into it and find out how he can send a message. Thanks!


----------



## KTE711

NYCSYD18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got the email for me to leave for my visa to be processed!!
> 
> Applied for 309 June 5th 2017
> Submitted fbi/police checks in September
> Medical in November
> They never asked for anything and had no contact until today.
> 
> &#128578;


FANTASTIC!! 
What temp visa are you in Oz with? How long have you been there?
So exciting!!!!!


----------



## soccerplr

NYCSYD18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got the email for me to leave for my visa to be processed!!
> 
> Applied for 309 June 5th 2017
> Submitted fbi/police checks in September
> Medical in November
> They never asked for anything and had no contact until today.
> 
> &#128578;


congrats!! did you get the visa in progress email?


----------



## NYCSYD18

I’ve been in Australia on a working holiday visa since October.

We did receive the application in progress email at the beginning of July but our lawyer said it was automatic and not really a response. 

Good luck to everyone! 🙂


----------



## KTE711

NYCSYD18 said:


> I've been in Australia on a working holiday visa since October.
> 
> We did receive the application in progress email at the beginning of July but our lawyer said it was automatic and not really a response.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! &#128578;


Very lucky you can be there on working holiday!! I'm too old to apply for that! Lol


----------



## rdtrp

NYCSYD18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got the email for me to leave for my visa to be processed!!
> 
> Applied for 309 June 5th 2017
> Submitted fbi/police checks in September
> Medical in November
> They never asked for anything and had no contact until today.
> 
> &#128578;[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations! Always good to see movement and someone get some relief!!


----------



## KTE711

So I've been reading alot about starting a bank account to start transferring money to OZ. I found on a migrant bank account that you can open without an OZ address! You just have to enter within a year of opening the account and then change to a normal account! Very glad to find this! Westpac and Commonwealth. It's nice that it's all done online!


----------



## ladypilot

*Evidence Forms*

Hi everyone - I'm just hanging out, biding my time and wondering what I can do to make this as seamless as possible. It's been about a year since I gathered and uploaded the bulk of my evidence. Just curious - who did the Form 80 and Form 40SP? At the time, I concluded we didn't need them, but now I'm wondering. Thanks!


----------



## MJAus!2018

ladypilot said:


> Hi everyone - I'm just hanging out, biding my time and wondering what I can do to make this as seamless as possible. It's been about a year since I gathered and uploaded the bulk of my evidence. Just curious - who did the Form 80 and Form 40SP? At the time, I concluded we didn't need them, but now I'm wondering. Thanks!


I did the 80...not sure if it's required or not. I also have my adult son migrating and did an 80 on him as well.

We originally did the 40SP for my husband, but after following this forum and realizing he had to answer the 5 questions about aspects of our relationship as well as me, we thought we had better have my husband/sponsor start his own immi account application as the sponsor. A sponsor application covers the questions on the 40SP (although the 40SP asks about the details of the sponsor's home which may or may not be applicable) as well as the relationship questions...so I don't believe you have to have a 40SP attached to your application if your sponsor has an immi account and his/her own application. I think it's either...attach 40SP and the 5 relationship questions to your application or have the sponsor open an immi account and fill out the sponsor application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> Hi everyone - I'm just hanging out, biding my time and wondering what I can do to make this as seamless as possible. It's been about a year since I gathered and uploaded the bulk of my evidence. Just curious - who did the Form 80 and Form 40SP? At the time, I concluded we didn't need them, but now I'm wondering. Thanks!


Did the sponsor do the online form? If not, then s/he should do it as it's required. There's no need to do the paper 40SP (hence why it's not on the online checklist) and they prefer the online sponsorship form.

As already mentioned, the online sponsorship form contains the 5 narrative questions, and those count as the sponsor's statement. A statement from the sponsor is also a requirement so the online form kills two birds with one stone.

The sponsor can either do the sponsor form from your immi account or create their own, it really does not matter which.

Form 80 is listed as a requirement on the website (and has been since Nov 2017 I believe) so if you didn't do it, you'll likely be asked for it.


----------



## MJAus!2018

When I applied in November 2017, the only recommended online form attached to my sponsor section was an online 40SP form (no other forms). We filled that out, but no where in that section does it give you the opportunity to fill out those 5 relationship questions like it did when I filled out my application. That's why I was confused as well. That is why we went ahead and created an immi account for my sponsor and filled out a sponsor application. It covered it all.


----------



## jetlag

A question for those still waiting or who have recently had applications approved... When did you receive the email/status change to “application progressing”? 

We applied June 30th 2017 and have heard nothing since. Our application still has “received” for the status, as it has since the day we submitted. 

I’ve seen applications from earlier in June being approved and thought ours could come through at any moment, however I’m starting to get a little nervous. Especially when applications lodged later than ours have something to indicate it might be progressing. Any insight is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ladypilot

Yep, he did the online form right after I did mine, including the 5 narrative questions. 40SP still shows as an optional document to upload, which is why I was confused. I didn't realize they were the same thing.

Form 80 isn't included in the online form, though? I will have him do it if not.



Skybluebrewer said:


> Did the sponsor do the online form? If not, then s/he should do it as it's required. There's no need to do the paper 40SP (hence why it's not on the online checklist) and they prefer the online sponsorship form.
> 
> As already mentioned, the online sponsorship form contains the 5 narrative questions, and those count as the sponsor's statement. A statement from the sponsor is also a requirement so the online form kills two birds with one stone.
> 
> The sponsor can either do the sponsor form from your immi account or create their own, it really does not matter which.
> 
> Form 80 is listed as a requirement on the website (and has been since Nov 2017 I believe) so if you didn't do it, you'll likely be asked for it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

No form 80 is a separate form to be done by the applicant.


----------



## Space_Dog

Question about this actually: we did the 47SP (applicant's application) online and later realized we needed to do the 40SP as well. So we filled out the 40SP online using the same immi account. 

Now they're both listed in the account, but the 47SP (applicant's) says "Received" and the 40SP (sponsor's) has been stuck at "Submitted". Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Space_Dog said:


> Question about this actually: we did the 47SP (applicant's application) online and later realized we needed to do the 40SP as well. So we filled out the 40SP online using the same immi account.
> 
> Now they're both listed in the account, but the 47SP (applicant's) says "Received" and the 40SP (sponsor's) has been stuck at "Submitted". Should I be concerned about that?


No, that's nothing unusual.


----------



## KTE711

Exciting news! No not my approval. But we have booked for the family to start our new adventure in Aus! I will be travelling on my ETA that is still valid from our trip this Easter. We leave beginning of Dec!

I think I will get my police check done soon just to have it while I'm here. 

Question, where do I advise on the immi account that I will be travelling to Aus? Any other advice anyone has on travelling on an ETA to wait for the approval is APPRECIATED!
Thanks!


----------



## nyctombe

Hello! I'm new here.

My husband and I are just beginning the process for my 309/100 from NYC. We both live here in the States and we're ready to go back to Australia for good.

Really hoping for some lowered processing estimates this week, but at this point, we know not to make any plans - it happens when it happens!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KTE711 said:


> Exciting news! No not my approval. But we have booked for the family to start our new adventure in Aus! I will be travelling on my ETA that is still valid from our trip this Easter. We leave beginning of Dec!
> 
> I think I will get my police check done soon just to have it while I'm here.
> 
> Question, where do I advise on the immi account that I will be travelling to Aus? Any other advice anyone has on travelling on an ETA to wait for the approval is APPRECIATED!
> Thanks!


I just uploaded my itinerary and a statement saying I would be there from this date to this date and my contact information. I also did the electronic "Update Us" within immi and changed my phone number and address to where I could be reached and where I was staying.


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> I just uploaded my itinerary and a statement saying I would be there from this date to this date and my contact information. I also did the electronic "Update Us" within immi and changed my phone number and address to where I could be reached and where I was staying.


Just curious where did you upload your itinerary to?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rdtrp said:


> Just curious where did you upload your itinerary to?


Just in my immi account where I uploaded my evidences.


----------



## KTE711

nyctombe said:


> Hello! I'm new here.
> 
> My husband and I are just beginning the process for my 309/100 from NYC. We both live here in the States and we're ready to go back to Australia for good.
> 
> Really hoping for some lowered processing estimates this week, but at this point, we know not to make any plans - it happens when it happens!


Hi! Welcome to the virtual waiting room! Lol 
Gosh I can't wait either for the new processing times!! 
Have you already applied?


----------



## nyctombe

KTE711 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the virtual waiting room! Lol
> Gosh I can't wait either for the new processing times!!
> Have you already applied?


They say patience is a virtue ...

We just locked in our lawyer, we've got a good grasp of what is required of us (and a ton of organized evidence as we filed for a Green Card recently) so I dont expect our filing to be too far off.


----------



## nyctoaus

jetlag said:


> A question for those still waiting or who have recently had applications approved... When did you receive the email/status change to "application progressing"?
> 
> I've seen applications from earlier in June being approved and thought ours could come through at any moment, however I'm starting to get a little nervous. Especially when applications lodged later than ours have something to indicate it might be progressing. Any insight is greatly appreciated!!


im actually curious about this too. 
I got them email about application processing, and now i need to decide if I need to go back to the states to work or if its likely to process quickly after


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



Space_Dog said:


> Question about this actually: we did the 47SP (applicant's application) online and later realized we needed to do the 40SP as well. So we filled out the 40SP online using the same immi account.
> 
> Now they're both listed in the account, but the 47SP (applicant's) says "Received" and the 40SP (sponsor's) has been stuck at "Submitted". Should I be concerned about that?


I filled 40SP on paper manually and uploaded the scanned copy on immi account under sponsor documents. CO has not asked for anything additional.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



jetlag said:


> A question for those still waiting or who have recently had applications approved... When did you receive the email/status change to "application progressing"?
> 
> We applied June 30th 2017 and have heard nothing since. Our application still has "received" for the status, as it has since the day we submitted.
> 
> I've seen applications from earlier in June being approved and thought ours could come through at any moment, however I'm starting to get a little nervous. Especially when applications lodged later than ours have something to indicate it might be progressing. Any insight is greatly appreciated!!


I applied on 28th June 2017. Submitted final documents on 6th June 2018.
Received email" Application progressing" on 15 July 2018 and since then no response from department. Waiting for approval of my visa.


----------



## ladypilot

I'm going to be applying for a Work & Holiday visa very soon!! Does anyone have any advice or experiences?

It's been about 9 months since application of my 309, so I want to get this 462 secured before there is any chance of processing overlap. Assuming that the new processing times are legit (which we sadly are), this should give me the year until 309 approval.


----------



## Luvv72

Hi all!!!! New to forum. Just a quick question. I've seen people ask if visa was lodged in the US. Me and my partner have an immigration agent in Sydney that lodged our visa app. So I'm confused as to where it was filed. I was pretty excited before i stumbled onto this forum as I've seen on other forums a wait of 6-10 months on approvals for subclass 300 visas, yet on this forum people have been waiting over 12 to 16 months for app to even be seen by an immigration officer. Is this actually the norm?


----------



## Dannygolucky

Luvv72 said:


> Hi all!!!! New to forum. Just a quick question. I've seen people ask if visa was lodged in the US. Me and my partner have an immigration agent in Sydney that lodged our visa app. So I'm confused as to where it was filed. I was pretty excited before i stumbled onto this forum as I've seen on other forums a wait of 6-10 months on approvals for subclass 300 visas, yet on this forum people have been waiting over 12 to 16 months for app to even be seen by an immigration officer. Is this actually the norm?


It was "filed" via the embassy in Washington. But, from what i understand, all visa processing is now being done in Australia. However, your embassy of contact will be Washington. You'll likely not hear anything from them, unless they want more docs from you. processing times for 300s are currently 75% processed in 18 months. this doesn't mean you'll wait the full 18 months (could be longer!). just sit tight and settle in for a lengthy wait. Things could change. they could also get a lot worse if the political situation changes. Welcome to Australia.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Luvv72 said:


> Hi all!!!! New to forum. Just a quick question. I've seen people ask if visa was lodged in the US. Me and my partner have an immigration agent in Sydney that lodged our visa app. So I'm confused as to where it was filed. I was pretty excited before i stumbled onto this forum as I've seen on other forums a wait of 6-10 months on approvals for subclass 300 visas, yet on this forum people have been waiting over 12 to 16 months for app to even be seen by an immigration officer. Is this actually the norm?


Where is your usual country of residence?


----------



## Luvv72

I'm from the U.S. I'm living in San Diego right now. I figured it was going to be awhile. Me and my partner have been together for 5 1/2 years. Lived together for 4 of those years. Agent says there's no doubt about genuine and ongoing relationship, so thank god for having enough proof on that end. She told us we submitted a "decision ready" application, but in no way does that mean a speedy approval. Just a little disheartened to hear about long processing times.


----------



## mrob8538

We submitted our application on July 23, 2017 and just received the "application progressing" email this past Sunday (August 19). Fingers crossed this means we are close!



jetlag said:


> A question for those still waiting or who have recently had an applications approved... When did you receive the email/status change to "application progressing"?
> 
> We applied June 30th 2017 and have heard nothing since. Our application still has "received" for the status, as it has since the day we submitted.
> 
> I've seen applications from earlier in June being approved and thought ours could come through at any moment, however I'm starting to get a little nervous. Especially when applications lodged later than ours have something to indicate it might be progressing. Any insight is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Julzy

New processing time 14-17 months. What a relief to see this go down for the 300!


----------



## jetlag

I’ve seen on other partner threads people positing that their application went from “received” straight to “finalised” and others that changed to “further assessment” almost immediately after they submitted. Now I’m not sure that the status on each application is any indication of its progress...

In good news, the processing time has decreased from last month to 14-17 months. There’s quite a few of us from around June 2017 (14 months) waiting. Hopefully approvals will start rolling in very soon!!


----------



## KTE711

Yay for new processing times!!!


----------



## Ozbound3

It’s gone quiet again. Anyone heard of grants coming from Washington lately? I’ve seen a handful come through on Facebook but no Americans that I’ve noticed...


----------



## BMHansen

Forgive my ignorance.... I thought PMV was sent in directly and not through Washington? What am I missing here? I am just starting the process and dont want to get anything wrong. I have an IMMI account and been uploading.


----------



## Space_Dog

Ozbound3 said:


> It's gone quiet again. Anyone heard of grants coming from Washington lately? I've seen a handful come through on Facebook but no Americans that I've noticed...


We just got our first contact from immi this morning (other than the seemingly automated "progressing" email). They want my (sponsor's) US state background check. I had submitted federal but hadn't read anything saying they'd want the state level too. I guess it's probably since I've been in the US so long.

I'm really mad at myself for not submitting it earlier "just in case", and also worried that we've been put back on the bottom of a pile now. I've seen a lot of people waiting a good 2 months or more after they submit additional information. My work contract expires in two months...

But I guess it's good news for the bunch of us overall as it means the US 309s are being worked on!

P.S. The letterhead does say Australian Embassy, Washington.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Space_Dog said:


> We just got our first contact from immi this morning (other than the seemingly automated "progressing" email). They want my (sponsor's) US state background check. I had submitted federal but hadn't read anything saying they'd want the state level too. I guess it's probably since I've been in the US so long.
> 
> I'm really mad at myself for not submitting it earlier "just in case", and also worried that we've been put back on the bottom of a pile now. I've seen a lot of people waiting a good 2 months or more after they submit additional information. My work contract expires in two months...
> 
> But I guess it's good news for the bunch of us overall as it means the US 309s are being worked on!
> 
> P.S. The letterhead does say Australian Embassy, Washington.


On the website, you can look up police clearance information and requirements for each country. The US one explains how to get the appropriate FBI one (such as approved channelers) and that a state one is required.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

Scroll down to Police Check and click United States of America.

"'_FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeler and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months._"

You certainly don't go to the back of the queue. Some people get grants within hours of submitting required info.


----------



## Space_Dog

Skybluebrewer said:


> On the website, you can look up police clearance information and requirements for each country. The US one explains how to get the appropriate FBI one (such as approved channelers) and that a state one is required.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> 
> Scroll down to Police Check and click United States of America.
> 
> "'_FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeler and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months._"
> 
> You certainly don't go to the back of the queue. Some people get grants within hours of submitting required info.


I thought that was for the applicant though? On the 309 visa page, the sponsor documents police clearance section just says "If the sponsor has spent a total of 12 months or more outside Australia since turning 16, they must also provide a police certificate from any country, including their home country, that they spent a total of 12 or more months in the last 10 years." Since that said nothing about state I thought I was fine. But I guess the police clearances section you linked overrides mine? It'd be nice if the page I linked would _direct _to the page you linked. Oh, well.

Thanks for the reassurance regarding the queue after info is requested. I guess it's a mixed bag, like so much else!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Yeah, it's for anyone that requires a police clearance from the USA, sponsor included. They expect you to go to the police clearance section of that country for information on what clearances you need. 

The website is terrible.


----------



## ladypilot

BMHansen said:


> Forgive my ignorance.... I thought PMV was sent in directly and not through Washington? What am I missing here? I am just starting the process and dont want to get anything wrong. I have an IMMI account and been uploading.


What do you mean by "directly?" You application will be processed where you lodged it from. Did you lodge onshore or offshore?


----------



## Kjmag

mrob8538 said:


> Hi all - wanted to let you know we applied on July 25, 2017 for 309 in the USA. No word yet and we did not receive the progress email that others have mentioned they have gotten. Thought this might be helpful for those tracking timelines like we are. Good luck to all!!


Hi! I also applied the exact same date as you in the US. We got our progress email on July 25th 2018 (exactly one year after submission) but haven't heard anything else. I called the immigration office to get a better understanding about what the email meant and they wouldn't give me a straight answer. Basically all they said is that it is a new auto email they set up to inform applicants that the application was still processing since the processing times have increased so drastically. So I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I'm not sure the email is actually signifiying any real progress. Anyway, I was wondering if you have since received the automated email and, if so, what date? And if you have received any good news yet? Fingers crossed!


----------



## KTE711

Gosh, I didn't realize my husband as the sponsor has to do police/fbi checks too! I'll get right on that!


----------



## BMHansen

ladypilot said:


> What do you mean by "directly?" You application will be processed where you lodged it from. Did you lodge onshore or offshore?


I am lodging offshore


----------



## jetlag

Space_Dog said:


> Ozbound3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gone quiet again. Anyone heard of grants coming from Washington lately? I've seen a handful come through on Facebook but no Americans that I've noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> We just got our first contact from immi this morning (other than the seemingly automated "progressing" email). They want my (sponsor's) US state background check. I had submitted federal but hadn't read anything saying they'd want the state level too. I guess it's probably since I've been in the US so long.
> 
> I'm really mad at myself for not submitting it earlier "just in case", and also worried that we've been put back on the bottom of a pile now. I've seen a lot of people waiting a good 2 months or more after they submit additional information. My work contract expires in two months...
> 
> But I guess it's good news for the bunch of us overall as it means the US 309s are being worked on!
> 
> P.S. The letterhead does say Australian Embassy, Washington.
Click to expand...

We had our first contact yesterday. 14 months and 1 day since we lodged our application. Status has now changed from "received" to "initial assessment".

We are in the same situation as they asked for my partners state police check. We had provided FBI but must've missed the state check of which we annoyingly need 2 states.

Question. My partner is currently with me in Australia. We are traveling around on holiday and he is on an ESTA visa. He is booked to go home at the start of October. Does anyone know if it's possible to get a US police check done in Australia, it requires fingerprints? We'd love to apply for it ASAP. We don't want to have to wait another month to apply or be forced to change his flight and cut our holiday short just for this one requirement.

Huge relief to finally receive anything from IMMI. I almost cried when I saw the email!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

jetlag said:


> We had our first contact yesterday. 14 months and 1 day since we lodged our application. Status has now changed from "received" to "initial assessment".
> 
> We are in the same situation as they asked for my partners state police check. We had provided FBI but must've missed the state check of which we annoyingly need 2 states.
> 
> Question. My partner is currently with me in Australia. We are traveling around on holiday and he is on an ESTA visa. He is booked to go home at the start of October. Does anyone know if it's possible to get a US police check done in Australia, it requires fingerprints? We'd love to apply for it ASAP. We don't want to have to wait another month to apply or be forced to change his flight and cut our holiday short just for this one requirement.
> 
> Huge relief to finally receive anything from IMMI. I almost cried when I saw the email!!


Are you asking about the state checks being done from Oz? Most states shouldn't require fingerprints so start there by researching it. Mine just required a form and a check mailed in.

Prob best to get it sent to a friend or family member in the US as mail can take a long time to get across. Just have them scan in color and email you the PDF then upload from here.


----------



## jetlag

Are you asking about the state checks being done from Oz? Most states shouldn't require fingerprints so start there by researching it. Mine just required a form and a check mailed in.

Prob best to get it sent to a friend or family member in the US as mail can take a long time to get across. Just have them scan in color and email you the PDF then upload from here.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. Yes the state police checks. I'm not sure what states don't require fingerprints but we need checks for California and Kentucky and they both do unfortunately. Thankfully I've managed to book an appointment to have fingerprints taken by the police here on Monday.

He needs to have 2 sets taken and we need to mail each to that states police department. They need to be originals. They will then mail the clearance back. Seems we can do it from Australia but not electronically. With all this snail mail it's not going to be quick but hopefully he will have his visa and be able to come back to Australia for good very soon. Relieved that this was all we had to provide and this last check is really just a formality!!


----------



## Aztec

Hi,
I received an email from immi requesting more information. It seems most of the information requested has already been uploaded some time ago. Most pertains to a dependant who is 18 now, but was 17 when the application was lodged. The one thing that was not uploaded was a police report, which wasn't required at the time of lodgement i believe. The attached forms with the email says not to upload more than once, but also not to respond stating the documents have been uploaded. So what does one do in this situation?

Hopefully this email is good news in terms of the application being close to being granted (fingers crossed),but there is a timing issue which may be problematic. The dependant is in college and has surgery scheduled over the Christmas holidays so they would not be able to enter the country until next spring until school is finished. Is it possible to request this extension in the event they ask for entry to be sooner. Has anyone been in a similar situation. Can i communicate directly with the case officer on this matter. There is a first name and it's from the Australian Embassy in Washington DC.

Thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> Hi,
> I received an email from immi requesting more information. It seems most of the information requested has already been uploaded some time ago. Most pertains to a dependant who is 18 now, but was 17 when the application was lodged. The one thing that was not uploaded was a police report, which wasn't required at the time of lodgement i believe. The attached forms with the email says not to upload more than once, but also not to respond stating the documents have been uploaded. So what does one do in this situation?
> 
> Hopefully this email is good news in terms of the application being close to being granted (fingers crossed),but there is a timing issue which may be problematic. The dependant is in college and has surgery scheduled over the Christmas holidays so they would not be able to enter the country until next spring until school is finished. Is it possible to request this extension in the event they ask for entry to be sooner. Has anyone been in a similar situation. Can i communicate directly with the case officer on this matter. There is a first name and it's from the Australian Embassy in Washington DC.
> 
> Thanks


I would upload exactly what they requested into my immi account, and leave it at that. Hopefully with the police check the entry date would be 12 months from then but you'll have to wait for the grant to find out. You can always write a statement and upload to immi and hope for the best.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Hi All,

Just thought I'd give a quick (or actually quite long) update on my status in case it helps anyone else. When I last left off, I had updated Home Affairs about getting married in July and made a request to change my 300 application to a 309. They then sent me an email at the end of July asking me to make a request to change my application. I did that again immediately. On August 10th, they then sent me an email saying my prospective spouse visa application had been withdrawn and about 45 minutes later sent a second email saying that I now had a spouse visa application. 

On the same day, they sent a request for more information. For us, they were asking for a new AFP for my sponsor because his was more than a year old and also more evidence that our relationship was genuine and continuing with plans to live together. They wanted more evidence on our joint household, joint finances, etc. I felt a bit like we were in a Catch-22 situation because we have been in a long distance relationship since we met. We can't live together because we don't have proper visas but it seems like I can't get a proper visa because we don't live together. I responded two days later with a letter asking for more information as to what we should do because we can't provide evidence of a joint household or finances. I also offered more description about how we met, when we've seen each other, our plans for the future, etc. I offered to send many, many statutory declarations and statements from Americans about our relationship. I received a response that "couples who are currently not living together may be
required to demonstrate a 'high level of proof' that they are not living
separately and apart on a permanent basis."

We put together as much evidence as we could possible gather: more photos of our time together in Australia, the United States and at the wedding (all previously sent), more emails and cards sent between me and my husband, his parents to me, my parents to him, our parents to each other, wedding cards, engagement cards, etc. I sent them the receipt for my engagement ring, our wedding rings, our wedding, other purchases we've made for each other, explained again our plans for when we live together in Australia, updated and new statutory declarations (since our first three we done for June 2017 and I've been to Australia twice more since then and spent more time with the people who wrote the original ones we decided to update them), new notarized statements from lots of Americans, etc. I sent it all off to them on August 25th (it took that long to get the AFP check back) and now we wait again.

While I haven't necessarily gotten the answers I was hoping for, Home Affairs or the Embassy has been quite responsive once we moved into the category of my application being processed. I had a problem sending them some of my evidence and asked them to confirm receipt and got an extra email from them (in addition to automated emails) saying that got it - which I thought was really nice since I was anxious about it. 

I did think it strange that they didn't ask me to update my medical or my FBI or New York State checks because all are over a year old. Maybe they were waiting to see if they'll decide our relationship is genuine and continuing with plans to live together?

I'm trying to remain optimistic. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting and congratulations to all whose visas have been approved of late.

Anna

I need to figure out how to put something here that always pops up:
I applied for a perspective spouse visa on June 1, 2017. 
We added my medical checks and both our police checks (AFP, FBI and NYS) all before August 8, 2017.
We got married on July 12, 2018.
My visa application was changed from 300 to 309 on August 10, 2018. 
I got a request for more information on August 10, 2018. 
I submitted more information on August 25, 2018...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Anna in NYC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd give a quick (or actually quite long) update on my status in case it helps anyone else. When I last left off, I had updated Home Affairs about getting married in July and made a request to change my 300 application to a 309. They then sent me an email at the end of July asking me to make a request to change my application. I did that again immediately. On August 10th, they then sent me an email saying my prospective spouse visa application had been withdrawn and about 45 minutes later sent a second email saying that I now had a spouse visa application.
> 
> On the same day, they sent a request for more information. For us, they were asking for a new AFP for my sponsor because his was more than a year old and also more evidence that our relationship was genuine and continuing with plans to live together. They wanted more evidence on our joint household, joint finances, etc. I felt a bit like we were in a Catch-22 situation because we have been in a long distance relationship since we met. We can't live together because we don't have proper visas but it seems like I can't get a proper visa because we don't live together. I responded two days later with a letter asking for more information as to what we should do because we can't provide evidence of a joint household or finances. I also offered more description about how we met, when we've seen each other, our plans for the future, etc. I offered to send many, many statutory declarations and statements from Americans about our relationship. I received a response that "couples who are currently not living together may be
> required to demonstrate a 'high level of proof' that they are not living
> separately and apart on a permanent basis."
> 
> We put together as much evidence as we could possible gather: more photos of our time together in Australia, the United States and at the wedding (all previously sent), more emails and cards sent between me and my husband, his parents to me, my parents to him, our parents to each other, wedding cards, engagement cards, etc. I sent them the receipt for my engagement ring, our wedding rings, our wedding, other purchases we've made for each other, explained again our plans for when we live together in Australia, updated and new statutory declarations (since our first three we done for June 2017 and I've been to Australia twice more since then and spent more time with the people who wrote the original ones we decided to update them), new notarized statements from lots of Americans, etc. I sent it all off to them on August 25th (it took that long to get the AFP check back) and now we wait again.
> 
> While I haven't necessarily gotten the answers I was hoping for, Home Affairs or the Embassy has been quite responsive once we moved into the category of my application being processed. I had a problem sending them some of my evidence and asked them to confirm receipt and got an extra email from them (in addition to automated emails) saying that got it - which I thought was really nice since I was anxious about it.
> 
> I did think it strange that they didn't ask me to update my medical or my FBI or New York State checks because all are over a year old. Maybe they were waiting to see if they'll decide our relationship is genuine and continuing with plans to live together?
> 
> I'm trying to remain optimistic.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting and congratulations to all whose visas have been approved of late.
> 
> Anna
> 
> I need to figure out how to put something here that always pops up:
> I applied for a perspective spouse visa on June 1, 2017.
> We added my medical checks and both our police checks (AFP, FBI and NYS) all before August 8, 2017.
> We got married on July 12, 2018.
> My visa application was changed from 300 to 309 on August 10, 2018.
> I got a request for more information on August 10, 2018.
> I submitted more information on August 25, 2018...


Unfortunately, once you married and changed your application from a 300 to a 309/100, you then have to be able to meet the criteria requirements for that 309/100. So they'll now be assessing your application based on the criteria for it. If you don't meet it, they won't grant it. Usually people take the 300 route because they don't meet those requirements for the de facto/spouse visa as the 300 requirements do not require having lived together or been de facto at any point.

Hopefully it all works out and you get your grant soon. Best of luck.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Skybluebrewer said:


> Unfortunately, once you married and changed your application from a 300 to a 309/100, you then have to be able to meet the criteria requirements for that 309/100. So they'll now be assessing your application based on the criteria for it. If you don't meet it, they won't grant it. Usually people take the 300 route because they don't meet those requirements for the de facto/spouse visa as the 300 requirements do not require having lived together or been de facto at any point.
> 
> Hopefully it all works out and you get your grant soon. Best of luck.


Thank you. Hopefully we haven't made a terrible mistake by making decisions based on what felt right for us rather than what made sense for the visa.


----------



## nyctoaus

Hi all,
After 17 months of waiting my visa has finally come through!!!
We couldnt be happier. 
Mine 309 came through, but not my 100 like many other people. 
Cant complain, so happy to finally have this after such a long time waiting.
now we are looking through back entries about requirements for updating IMMI for the 100 part of the application.

stay hopeful everyone. 17 months had me almost broken but then it came through


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctoaus said:


> Hi all,
> After 17 months of waiting my visa has finally come through!!!
> We couldnt be happier.
> Mine 309 came through, but not my 100 like many other people.
> Cant complain, so happy to finally have this after such a long time waiting.
> now we are looking through back entries about requirements for updating IMMI for the 100 part of the application.
> 
> stay hopeful everyone. 17 months had me almost broken but then it came through


Congrats! Can always ask to be considered. Some have been successful in getting the 100 after such a request when only the 309 came through.

But even if that's not successful, not too much longer until you get to supply for the 100 anyway!


----------



## nyctoaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats! Can always ask to be considered. Some have been successful in getting the 100 after such a request when only the 309 came through.
> 
> But even if that's not successful, not too much longer until you get to supply for the 100 anyway!


Sky, thanks! 
Do you know how I would go about requesting that? All the other people Ive seen just go straight to 100 after waiting this long.
Ive never seen that in the forums before. Is it an email? form?

Thanks!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctoaus said:


> Sky, thanks!
> Do you know how I would go about requesting that? All the other people Ive seen just go straight to 100 after waiting this long.
> Ive never seen that in the forums before. Is it an email? form?
> 
> Thanks!!


I have no idea, but I've seen it several times on here. Most recently the grant came the next day before they even contacted them about it. I would contact them any way you can... An email should be on the footnote of the grant letter for wherever it was processed. Also you can try a contact us form somewhere on the website.


----------



## KTE711

nyctoaus said:


> Hi all,
> After 17 months of waiting my visa has finally come through!!!
> We couldnt be happier.
> Mine 309 came through, but not my 100 like many other people.
> Cant complain, so happy to finally have this after such a long time waiting.
> now we are looking through back entries about requirements for updating IMMI for the 100 part of the application.
> 
> stay hopeful everyone. 17 months had me almost broken but then it came through


Congrats!!!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## rdtrp

nyctoaus said:


> Hi all,
> After 17 months of waiting my visa has finally come through!!!
> We couldnt be happier.
> Mine 309 came through, but not my 100 like many other people.
> Cant complain, so happy to finally have this after such a long time waiting.
> now we are looking through back entries about requirements for updating IMMI for the 100 part of the application.
> 
> stay hopeful everyone. 17 months had me almost broken but then it came through


So exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## avevbv

*Medical Question*

Hello, I'm new to this forum and applied for my husband's 309 in April 2018. First I want to say what an amazing place this is for people to come and share their experiences in this long, and sometimes difficult, journey. I have a quick question in regards to completing the medical after applying for the visa. Can he just click on "Organise Health Examinations" in his immi account then complete the eMedical "record medical history" online form to get his referral letter and HAP ID then go for his appointment? Or does he have to wait to be contact by a CO?

I just get a little confused reading the instructions on the Government website where it says "We provide you a HAP ID and ask that you undergo health examinations" does "we" mean a CO? or does "we" mean the automatic button in the immi account that says this person requires a health examination?

Also, "My Health Declarations" is different to eMedical, yes? because it says "Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application" and I would hate for this to delay the application.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to share the good news that I got my 309 visa yesterday! There was a bit more drama to get there - after getting an email last week that my evidence had been received, I got a second email on Tuesday from my case officer saying she hadn't received anything. But I sent everything again yesterday and heard back that I got the visa in less than four hours. I'm still in a bit of shock that I actually have a visa. I've looked at the email about twenty times just to make sure it's real.

Things that may be of interest to some of you who are still waiting (although who knows if what applies to one will apply to all):
1. My visa was granted even though my medical and criminal background checks (FBI and New York State) were over a year old. They asked for an updated AFP check for my husband - his was also over a year old - but did not request updates for me.
2. They gave me 64 days to enter Australia - which was more time than I expected.

Good luck to everyone still waiting. I know how hard these past 15 months have been for us so I definitely empathize with everyone still waiting. 

All the best, 
Anna

____________________
I applied for a prospective spouse visa on June 1, 2017. 
We added my medical checks and both our police checks (AFP, FBI and NYS) all before August 8, 2017.
We got married on July 12, 2018.
My visa application was changed from 300 to 309 on August 10, 2018. 
I got a request for more information on August 10, 2018. 
I submitted more information on August 25, 2018...and again on September 5th.
I got the 309 visa on September 5th!!!


----------



## soccerplr

Wow big congrats! That's awesome!
Just two quick questions
1.What time did you get your 309 approved? Reason I ask is because I'm trying to determine if visas are being processed in Aus or the US? If odd timing -I'm assuming it's in Aus
2. We received the in progress email but no case officer mentioned ? How do you know you've been assigned a case officer ?

Thanks in advance and congrats again !



Anna in NYC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share the good news that I got my 309 visa yesterday! There was a bit more drama to get there - after getting an email last week that my evidence had been received, I got a second email on Tuesday from my case officer saying she hadn't received anything. But I sent everything
> again yesterday and heard back that I got the visa in less than four hours. I'm still in a bit of shock that I actually have a visa. I've looked at the email about twenty times just to make sure it's real.
> 
> Things that may be of interest to some of you who are still waiting (although who knows if what applies to one will apply to all):
> 1. My visa was granted even though my medical and criminal background checks (FBI and New York State) were over a year old. They asked for an updated AFP check for my husband - his was also over a year old - but did not request updates for me.
> 2. They gave me 64 days to enter Australia - which was more time than I expected.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. I know how hard these past 15 months have been for us so I definitely empathize with everyone still waiting.
> 
> All the best,
> Anna
> 
> ____________________
> I applied for a prospective spouse visa on June 1, 2017.
> We added my medical checks and both our police checks (AFP, FBI and NYS) all before August 8, 2017.
> We got married on July 12, 2018.
> My visa application was changed from 300 to 309 on August 10, 2018.
> I got a request for more information on August 10, 2018.
> I submitted more information on August 25, 2018...and again on September 5th.
> I got the 309 visa on September 5th!!!


----------



## jetlag

Anna in NYC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share the good news that I got my 309 visa yesterday! There was a bit more drama to get there - after getting an email last week that my evidence had been received, I got a second email on Tuesday from my case officer saying she hadn't received anything. But I sent everything again yesterday and heard back that I got the visa in less than four hours. I'm still in a bit of shock that I actually have a visa. I've looked at the email about twenty times just to make sure it's real.
> 
> Things that may be of interest to some of you who are still waiting (although who knows if what applies to one will apply to all):
> 1. My visa was granted even though my medical and criminal background checks (FBI and New York State) were over a year old. They asked for an updated AFP check for my husband - his was also over a year old - but did not request updates for me.
> 2. They gave me 64 days to enter Australia - which was more time than I expected.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. I know how hard these past 15 months have been for us so I definitely empathize with everyone still waiting.
> 
> All the best,
> Anna
> 
> ____________________
> I applied for a prospective spouse visa on June 1, 2017.
> We added my medical checks and both our police checks (AFP, FBI and NYS) all before August 8, 2017.
> We got married on July 12, 2018.
> My visa application was changed from 300 to 309 on August 10, 2018.
> I got a request for more information on August 10, 2018.
> I submitted more information on August 25, 2018...and again on September 5th.
> I got the 309 visa on September 5th!!!


Congratulations that's amazing news!!

Our timeline is very similar. We applied June 30th 2017 for a PMV but were married April 7th 2018. A week ago we were asked for a state police check and are just waiting for it to come back. We supplied a lot of the same additional information you did and are hoping to have our Partner Visa approved very soon as well!!


----------



## jetlag

soccerplr said:


> Wow big congrats! That's awesome!
> Just two quick questions
> 1.What time did you get your 309 approved? Reason I ask is because I'm trying to determine if visas are being processed in Aus or the US? If odd timing -I'm assuming it's in Aus
> 2. We received the in progress email but no case officer mentioned ? How do you know you've been assigned a case officer ?
> 
> 1. I believe they are being processed in the US. The paperwork we have received so far has US Embassy Washington on the bottom and also judging by the time of day we received the emails (middle of the night in Australia).
> 
> 2. We never even received the progress email. Our application changed from "received" to "further assessment". We only knew we had been assigned a case officer by the first email asking for an additional police check. It had the CO's name on the email and the attachment for the request.


----------



## benddd

Hello guys, just submitted my 309 on Sep 6th through the online portal, please add me to the wait list and hopefully the wait time continue to drop as I wait.

Front loaded with police certificates, but still compiling all the relationship documents (photos, chat records etc).

One question: what is the best way to submit our online chat records? We mainly communicate through WhatsApp (nobody makes phone call or email anymore) and we have years of chat history - they wouldn't expect me to screenshot every single one of them would they. How long should I go back for online chat?


----------



## rdtrp

benddd said:


> Hello guys, just submitted my 309 on Sep 6th through the online portal, please add me to the wait list and hopefully the wait time continue to drop as I wait.
> 
> Front loaded with police certificates, but still compiling all the relationship documents (photos, chat records etc).
> 
> One question: what is the best way to submit our online chat records? We mainly communicate through WhatsApp (nobody makes phone call or email anymore) and we have years of chat history - they wouldn't expect me to screenshot every single one of them would they. How long should I go back for online chat?


We use kik and whatsapp, and I did screenshots of a weeks worth every month, to show consistency and frequency, then dragged them into a document 3 across. I then updated it every 4 months or so with a new upload.


----------



## BMHansen

rdtrp said:


> We use kik and whatsapp, and I did screenshots of a weeks worth every month, to show consistency and frequency, then dragged them into a document 3 across. I then updated it every 4 months or so with a new upload.


Good idea!!


----------



## avevbv

Hello. My husband applied for his 309 through DC in April this year and I have a question regarding the medical. 

Firstly, let me say this is a great forum for everyone going through the immigration process. It helps out with information but also lets us know we aren’t alone in this long, and sometimes difficult, process. 

Regarding the medical, can my husband go for his medical before being asked by a CO? or does a CO have to give him a HAP ID? 

The website says “We provide you a HAP ID” is “we” a CO or is it the Arrange Health Examination button on his immi account? If it is the latter then I’m guessing we can fill out the eMedical online form and get his medical when we are ready. 

Also, are My Health Declarations and eMedical different? I just get a tad confused because the website says “Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application.”,and I want to make sure clicking the Arrange Health Examination button on his immi account and getting eMedical Referral letter won’t slow the visa process down.

Has anyone arranged their medical after submitting the visa application and before being contacted by a CO?

Thanks again, &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gelaaa

Congrats!! Cheers!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

avevbv said:


> Hello. My husband applied for his 309 through DC in April this year and I have a question regarding the medical.
> 
> Firstly, let me say this is a great forum for everyone going through the immigration process. It helps out with information but also lets us know we aren't alone in this long, and sometimes difficult, process.
> 
> Regarding the medical, can my husband go for his medical before being asked by a CO? or does a CO have to give him a HAP ID?
> 
> The website says "We provide you a HAP ID" is "we" a CO or is it the Arrange Health Examination button on his immi account? If it is the latter then I'm guessing we can fill out the eMedical online form and get his medical when we are ready.
> 
> Also, are My Health Declarations and eMedical different? I just get a tad confused because the website says "Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application.",and I want to make sure clicking the Arrange Health Examination button on his immi account and getting eMedical Referral letter won't slow the visa process down.
> 
> Has anyone arranged their medical after submitting the visa application and before being contacted by a CO?
> 
> Thanks again, ��


Everyone gets the action required immi notification. A request comes from a CO.

You can do it before being requested, but with it only being valid 12 months, it's recommended to wait. If you want to do it anyway, just click the link in immi and do the questionnaire. It'll then give you the form you need with the HAPID.


----------



## Space_Dog

Anna in NYC said:


> after getting an email last week that my evidence had been received, I got a second email on Tuesday from my case officer saying she hadn't received anything. But I sent everything again yesterday and heard back that I got the visa in less than four hours.


Do you know what happened there? Was that first email automated or from your CO? We attached requested info early last week but haven't received any emails. The request letter said like 5 times just to upload the info and not to contact them directly but now I'm anxious...


----------



## Dannygolucky

Just got an email this morning requesting further docs and the status changed to "initial assessment". not long now i hope.


----------



## rdtrp

Dannygolucky said:


> Just got an email this morning requesting further docs and the status changed to "initial assessment". not long now i hope.


Oh that's good news! Was your app early or late July? I'm starting to get concerned as my current visa here in Oz is up October 19, and our wedding is planned for Nov 9 in Queensland (we're living in Victoria). At the time we scheduled it of course, it seemed 15 months was more than enough time for an approval, but now the venue needs 30 days notice if we need to change it. So disheartening, only a few weeks to make alot of decisions while waiting with baited breath for a visa


----------



## Dannygolucky

rdtrp said:


> Oh that's good news! Was your app early or late July? I'm starting to get concerned as my current visa here in Oz is up October 19, and our wedding is planned for Nov 9 in Queensland (we're living in Victoria). At the time we scheduled it of course, it seemed 15 months was more than enough time for an approval, but now the venue needs 30 days notice if we need to change it. So disheartening, only a few weeks to make alot of decisions while waiting with baited breath for a visa


Mid July.

If i were you, I'd start calling everyone. Make a stink. Call your local MP, email the immigration minister, email the prime minister! and get your family to do the same. Get everyone you know to call their local MP and complain. At this point, it can't hurt your case.


----------



## rdtrp

Dannygolucky said:


> Mid July.
> 
> If i were you, I'd start calling everyone. Make a stink. Call your local MP, email the immigration minister, email the prime minister! and get your family to do the same. Get everyone you know to call their local MP and complain. At this point, it can't hurt your case.


Good idea, we're on it!


----------



## Anna in NYC

soccerplr said:


> Wow big congrats! That's awesome!
> Just two quick questions
> 1.What time did you get your 309 approved? Reason I ask is because I'm trying to determine if visas are being processed in Aus or the US? If odd timing -I'm assuming it's in Aus
> 2. We received the in progress email but no case officer mentioned ? How do you know you've been assigned a case officer ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and congrats again !


Thank you. My visa was approved at 3:42 p.m. Eastern Standard Time. I have gotten some emails with no people listed but you could tell that they were not just automated replies and others signed with a first name and a position number. I believe the visa was processed through the Australian Embassy in Washington, D.C. I hope that helps.


----------



## Anna in NYC

Space_Dog said:


> Do you know what happened there? Was that first email automated or from your CO? We attached requested info early last week but haven't received any emails. The request letter said like 5 times just to upload the info and not to contact them directly but now I'm anxious...


I honestly don't know what happened. When I initially tried to send the evidence - which had been requested by my case officer, I tried to upload it into my immiaccount. But my account said it was finalised and I wasn't able to add any documents. So I then tried to respond to the email requesting the information. The attachments were too large so I sent six different emails with attachments. Because of this, I asked for confirmation that they had received all the materials. I got all the automated email responses that the emails had been received immediately and also got an unsigned email that stated that all of my correspondence had been received five days later. It seemed directly responsive and not just an automatic email. The following week I got the signed email from my case officer stating that she had not received the evidence. So, I broke down the attachments into even smaller files and emailed back to her from a different email account in case there was a problem with the email account itself (sending eight different emails). Then, as I said, I heard back less than four hours later. All the emails I sent were to the same email address.

Going back to an earlier discussion on the forum, after I got my 309 visa, I emailed my case officer to thank her and also ask if there were any next steps I should take at this point to ensure that I was doing everything I was supposed to do for my 100 visa. I got an automated email that said to call the Canada phone number or go to the website. So, no help on that front.

Hope this information helps...


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Anna in NYC said:


> I honestly don't know what happened. When I initially tried to send the evidence - which had been requested by my case officer, I tried to upload it into my immiaccount. But my account said it was finalised and I wasn't able to add any documents. So I then tried to respond to the email requesting the information. The attachments were too large so I sent six different emails with attachments. Because of this, I asked for confirmation that they had received all the materials. I got all the automated email responses that the emails had been received immediately and also got an unsigned email that stated that all of my correspondence had been received five days later. It seemed directly responsive and not just an automatic email. The following week I got the signed email from my case officer stating that she had not received the evidence. So, I broke down the attachments into even smaller files and emailed back to her from a different email account in case there was a problem with the email account itself (sending eight different emails). Then, as I said, I heard back less than four hours later. All the emails I sent were to the same email address.
> 
> Going back to an earlier discussion on the forum, after I got my 309 visa, I emailed my case officer to thank her and also ask if there were any next steps I should take at this point to ensure that I was doing everything I was supposed to do for my 100 visa. I got an automated email that said to call the Canada phone number or go to the website. So, no help on that front.
> 
> Hope this information helps...


That's interesting because that status changes to finalised when a decision has been made. Mine only changed to that after I got the grant each time. Sounds like they may have stuffed up and closed it early?


----------



## Space_Dog

Anna in NYC said:


> Hope this information helps...


Yes absolutely, thank you very much! And congrats again


----------



## MrsL-D

*Federal and State PCC*

Hello everyone,

I applied for partner visa 309/100 in Dec 2017 along with my Federal and State police checks. Since I am not a US citizen and not living in the USA anymore, the Federal police check takes about 14-16 weeks (no kidding!)

My current police check will expire in Jan 2019, however, if they asked me to re-submit anything at that time, it will take me 14-16 weeks to get a new one --> leading to unnecessary delay.

Any advice on whether they ask for a repeat police check after the current one passes the 12-month mark?

Also, I haven't heard a word from the AHC since Dec and its been more than 9 months now. Anyone else here who applied in that time frame? Would you like to share any updates/status?

Thanks!


----------



## nyctombe

It's official, i've filed and taken my place in the queue. Add me to the list!

Details:
Frontloaded application via migration lawyer, Married two years to an Australian born-citizen, currently living in NYC, no kids.


----------



## Ozbound3

Hi all, congrats to those who have received their grants recently. I thought I would take the initiative and update our timeline. Hopefully it's all accurate. The only one I'm unsure of is nycsyd18 who was asked to leave in order to grant the visa but not sure if they were granted yet or not.

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

January 2017
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309) granted 3 September 2018

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300) granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18 granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec: 
Chnaveedakhtar (309)
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309)

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

September 2017
Brownbear2 (309)

October 2017
JTeam (309)- has not been online since April
Keirangood

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (300)
Julzy (300)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

May 2018
Carcrashearts (309)

June 2018
Wazza100


----------



## Space_Dog

Thanks for updating the list! I recommend taking Chnaveedakhtar off the list, they applied from from Saudi Arabia not US as per their post here: https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...-timeline-washington-d-c-279.html#post1898351


----------



## nyctombe

Looks like ~14 months is a good average for us Americans!


----------



## MJAus!2018

JTeam withdrew his application. He had applied in October 2017.


----------



## Ozbound3

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

January 2017
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309) granted 3 September 2018

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300) granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18 granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec: 
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309)

August 2017
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

September 2017
Brownbear2 (309)

October 2017
Keirangood

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (300)
Julzy (300)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

May 2018
Carcrashearts (309)

June 2018
Wazza100

Ok I removed Chnaveedakhtar and JTeam. Hopefully we can update this again soon with more grants.


----------



## ladypilot

Not that it matters much, but I applied for a 309 not 300!



Ozbound3 said:


> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309) granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300) granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18 granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec:
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (300)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018
> Wazza100
> 
> Ok I removed Chnaveedakhtar and JTeam. Hopefully we can update this again soon with more grants.


----------



## Aztec

I applied for a 309. Received a letter from immi asking for more info (which was already uploaded last year), so hopefully a grant is around the corner....


----------



## Ash22

So exciting that we're all getting closer! Thankfully this year is going fast. Crossing our fingers for a March 2019 approval 😄


----------



## Jkbs

Can you please add me to the list. Submitted 9/6/17. Front loaded all documents including med, th I and state check. Only notification has been the automated email on year anniversary. Thanks


----------



## Dannygolucky

MrsL-D said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for partner visa 309/100 in Dec 2017 along with my Federal and State police checks. Since I am not a US citizen and not living in the USA anymore, the Federal police check takes about 14-16 weeks (no kidding!)
> 
> My current police check will expire in Jan 2019, however, if they asked me to re-submit anything at that time, it will take me 14-16 weeks to get a new one --> leading to unnecessary delay.
> 
> Any advice on whether they ask for a repeat police check after the current one passes the 12-month mark?
> 
> Also, I haven't heard a word from the AHC since Dec and its been more than 9 months now. Anyone else here who applied in that time frame? Would you like to share any updates/status?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes they'll ask for a renewed police check. (just had to redo my AFP check, as they asked for a new one) I would keep an eye on the processing times, and just make sure 14 weeks before you reach that date you apply for another one.


----------



## MrsL-D

Dannygolucky said:


> Yes they'll ask for a renewed police check. (just had to redo my AFP check, as they asked for a new one) I would keep an eye on the processing times, and just make sure 14 weeks before you reach that date you apply for another one.


Thank you, will apply for a new one then


----------



## Australia2019

Hi everyone! First time poster, long time lurker  My partner (Mexican citizen) applied for a 309 visa in may 2017, we had been living together in NYC for 2 years at the time of application, and got married in March this year. We didn't hear back at all except for the automated email on 1 July this year, then a request for medicals and a couple of other items in mid July. We submitted straight away and didn't hear back. 

We called the call center yesterday and they confirmed docs had been received but couldn't confirm timing for approval. Next morning, we get the email that the 309 visa was approved!! 

So for all those waiting out there, a polite call might help accelerate the process!!


----------



## Tony121

Hey all, I know I read this a while back but has anyone applied for a 6-12 month tourist visa for australia to wait out the approval process? If so what reason do you give for the visa? Is it simply you are there to visit your husband? 
Thanks!


----------



## Space_Dog

Australia2019 said:


> So for all those waiting out there, a polite call might help accelerate the process!!


Thanks! Did you call the Washington embassy directly, or the Department of Home Affairs in Aus?


----------



## Dannygolucky

Tony121 said:


> Hey all, I know I read this a while back but has anyone applied for a 6-12 month tourist visa for australia to wait out the approval process? If so what reason do you give for the visa? Is it simply you are there to visit your husband?
> Thanks!


Hi, we applied for the 600. Got my wife a 12 month multi entry visa. I stated the reason was to simply keep the family together as we waited for the approval of her 309/100, as i had to start a new job in Sydney and we couldn't wait in the US any longer.

they only came back with one question, which was why we needed a multi entry, to which i replied if my wife needed to go back to the US for a sick family member or christmas etc etc that she had that option. It was approved in about three weeks all up.


----------



## rdtrp

Tony121 said:


> Hey all, I know I read this a while back but has anyone applied for a 6-12 month tourist visa for australia to wait out the approval process? If so what reason do you give for the visa? Is it simply you are there to visit your husband?
> Thanks!


I applied for it and got denied...I was honest and said waiting for pmv, spend time with partner and make wedding plans. Others apparently have said the same and gotten 6 or 12 month. Seems to totally depend on who processes it, and what kind of ties you still have to the states to give you reason to return. Although I don;t know why anyone would risk their pmv overstaying their tourist visa! I came over on 3 month ETA.


----------



## Australia2019

Space_Dog said:


> Thanks! Did you call the Washington embassy directly, or the Department of Home Affairs in Aus?


The Australian number (Home Affairs call center)


----------



## rdtrp

New timelines are in... 13-17 months. While I appreciate the apparent improvement... what 75% are getting approved in 13 months?? Most of us that are due soon are at 14-15 months.  . Time for some phone calls?


----------



## nyctombe

rdtrp said:


> New timelines are in... 13-17 months. While I appreciate the apparent improvement... what 75% are getting approved in 13 months?? Most of us that are due soon are at 14-15 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Time for some phone calls?


In other forums, it's not uncommon to see 6-8 month processing times. Recent ones I can recall came from Brazil, UK, India and Malaysia.


----------



## global6

Hi, 

I came across this site as I was searching for answers on the back of what you all know to be a very frustrating process. It's a great forum and it's great to see visa's are coming through. 

We applied at the end of July 2017, received a standard "application in progress" email on our one year anniversary but no contact since. It was good to see this is a US thing because it was definitely frustrating seeing posts from others about their visa's being approved in 2 months in some cases. 

From this site for Washington DC it looks like all the May and June 2017 applicants have either been granted or at least contacted by immi for more information (except user noone?). Soccerplr, Kjmag, mrob8538 I'm keen to know if you've heard anything. Dannygolucky good to see you seem to be moving forward. I put the data from this site over the last few months into a spreadsheet which suggests average time for contact is 14 months, the range is 13.5-15 months. The average time for grant is 14.5 months, range of 12-17 months. 

Cheers


----------



## mrob8538

global6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this site as I was searching for answers on the back of what you all know to be a very frustrating process. It's a great forum and it's great to see visa's are coming through.
> 
> We applied at the end of July 2017, received a standard "application in progress" email on our one year anniversary but no contact since. It was good to see this is a US thing because it was definitely frustrating seeing posts from others about their visa's being approved in 2 months in some cases.
> 
> From this site for Washington DC it looks like all the May and June 2017 applicants have either been granted or at least contacted by immi for more information (except user noone?). Soccerplr, Kjmag, mrob8538 I'm keen to know if you've heard anything. Dannygolucky good to see you seem to be moving forward. I put the data from this site over the last few months into a spreadsheet which suggests average time for contact is 14 months, the range is 13.5-15 months. The average time for grant is 14.5 months, range of 12-17 months.
> 
> Cheers


I am right there with you with the frustration!! We applied July 23 and haven't heard a word than the "application is progressing" email on August 19 (so a bit later than the 1 year mark). Application status is still listed as "Received" is that the same for you as well?


----------



## global6

Yup. Mine still says “Received”


----------



## soccerplr

global6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this site as I was searching for answers on the back of what you all know to be a very frustrating process. It's a great forum and it's great to see visa's are coming through.
> 
> We applied at the end of July 2017, received a standard "application in progress" email on our one year anniversary but no contact since. It was good to see this is a US thing because it was definitely frustrating seeing posts from others about their visa's being approved in 2 months in some cases.
> 
> From this site for Washington DC it looks like all the May and June 2017 applicants have either been granted or at least contacted by immi for more information (except user noone?). Soccerplr, Kjmag, mrob8538 I'm keen to know if you've heard anything. Dannygolucky good to see you seem to be moving forward. I put the data from this site over the last few months into a spreadsheet which suggests average time for contact is 14 months, the range is 13.5-15 months. The average time for grant is 14.5 months, range of 12-17 months.
> 
> Cheers


We just passed our 14 months from the date of the application and have not heard anything. We also received "application in progress" on the anniversary of our application, and our immi account still shows as received. It is extremely frustrating as by next month they'll probably change the processing times again so if you try to ask questions, they'll just give you the " you are within the processing times".


----------



## Aztec

soccerplr said:


> We just passed our 14 months from the date of the application and have not heard anything. We also received "application in progress" on the anniversary of our application, and our immi account still shows as received. It is extremely frustrating as by next month they'll probably change the processing times again so if you try to ask questions, they'll just give you the " you are within the processing times".


Also passed 14 months, soon will be 15 months. Received a notification for more info 3 weeks ago. Uploaded this week, awaiting one more document to upload and then we'll see. But it does seem that most who applied in June of last year are seeing some movement, if not grants by now. Be patient, it'll come...

Maybe someone should ask the astrologer who just posted 20 times if they have any inkling...


----------



## Kjmag

We still haven't heard anything. Applied for the 309/100 July 25th. And for a little background info, my partner and I have been dating for over 6 years and recently got engaged. We have tons of evidence about contact while apart and we lived in the same city for about 4 years. However, we have limited evidence about shared finances and household management. I feel like that can't be a dealbreaker though.
I'm mostly worried that my FBI and health checks have now expired and I don't know if I should get those done again (I was very optimistic at the beginning of this process...). I read that one applicant received their visa with expired health/FBI checks but I don't want to extend this process longer than it has to be if they ask me to redo them. 
I'm becoming increasingly frustrated with this process. I've basically put my life on hold waiting for this visa and I feel like I'm at the complete whim of the government. My partner and I did contact the local parliament member for our area about 6 months ago. His exec secratary was pretty responsive and we asked her to shed more light on how this process works and if we could get an idea of where our visa stood in the line of applicants. Unsurprisingly, she dug around and wasn't told any more info than we have been given on their website. However, she did say this, which I thought was mildly helpful:
"...there's not really a queue because many are processed at once and take varying amounts of time depending on the information provided, particular assessments required for different people and so on. The Department does begin processing applications in the order they are received."
Anyway, I'm driving myself nuts thinking about it, but it is helpful to look through this forum. It gives me a little hope that it will be approved soon! Good luck to all of you and hang in there!



global6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this site as I was searching for answers on the back of what you all know to be a very frustrating process. It's a great forum and it's great to see visa's are coming through.
> 
> We applied at the end of July 2017, received a standard "application in progress" email on our one year anniversary but no contact since. It was good to see this is a US thing because it was definitely frustrating seeing posts from others about their visa's being approved in 2 months in some cases.
> 
> From this site for Washington DC it looks like all the May and June 2017 applicants have either been granted or at least contacted by immi for more information (except user noone?). Soccerplr, Kjmag, mrob8538 I'm keen to know if you've heard anything. Dannygolucky good to see you seem to be moving forward. I put the data from this site over the last few months into a spreadsheet which suggests average time for contact is 14 months, the range is 13.5-15 months. The average time for grant is 14.5 months, range of 12-17 months.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## global6

Aztec you must be really close. There generally isn't a lot of time between being contacted / getting the information they need back to them and a final response. 2-3 weeks maybe based on data from this forum. 

Kymag I don't think the quality of your application has anything to do with the wait time. I don't think they even open them until about 14 months in. Earlier in some cases but at the moment for DC applications seems to be about 14 months. 

From the information from this blog, 80% of grants came in the first and last week of the month (45% in the last week and 35% in the first week). So next week might bring good news, if not the following week  good luck to all. keep us posted.


----------



## nyctombe

Has it been clarified why the DC office takes so much longer to process than other countries?

Recent data points from the forum have grants coming inside of 6 months for countries like Canada, Malaysia and India - all countries with multiple embassies. 

Is the DC embassy just incredibly short staffed?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctombe said:


> Has it been clarified why the DC office takes so much longer to process than other countries?
> 
> Recent data points from the forum have grants coming inside of 6 months for countries like Canada, Malaysia and India - all countries with multiple embassies.
> 
> Is the DC embassy just incredibly short staffed?


Not really sure what happened but somewhere between 2016 and 2017, wait times shot up for U.S. applicants. Prior to that, it was very common to see grants in less than 5 months (according to posts on this forum, which as we all know is probably an incredibly small percentage of total applicants). At least that's what I noticed when I started reading the forums in 2015.


----------



## global6

I doubt it’s a coincidence that that is when President Trump was elected....likely many Australians living in the US promptly hit the eject button taking their US partners with them...the issue may well be a large increase in the volume of US applicants and DC staffing that hasn’t kept up. Not for nothing the guy the moved our dogs and does a lot of US to Australia import work said he saw a big spike in transports post Trump. Still not entirely clear why processing can’t be sent to Ottowa which seems to be efficient. The US contact number has already been rerouted there....


----------



## nyctombe

global6 said:


> I doubt it's a coincidence that that is when President Trump was elected....likely many Australians living in the US promptly hit the eject button taking their US partners with them...the issue may well be a large increase in the volume of US applicants and DC staffing that hasn't kept up. Not for nothing the guy the moved our dogs and does a lot of US to Australia import work said he saw a big spike in transports post Trump. Still not entirely clear why processing can't be sent to Ottowa which seems to be efficient. The US contact number has already been rerouted there....


This makes sense - especially with the decent relationship Obama and previous presidents had with Prime Ministers.

I previously found an archived job posting from the Australian Embassy in DC for a visa processing agent - they were paying a$42k/yr. With that kind of compensation for DC, I don't see anyone having any urgency.


----------



## Dannygolucky

https://www.ato.gov.au/uploadedFiles/Content/CAS/downloads/IND-TFN- NAT2628.pdf

Completely unrelated to visas, but thought this link might save some people a 20 minute wait on hold with the ATO or Centrelink. You can use this form to apply for a TFN if your partner is an Australian citizen applying for childcare subsidies, regardless of if you are onshore or not.


----------



## rdtrp

global6 said:


> I doubt it's a coincidence that that is when President Trump was elected....likely many Australians living in the US promptly hit the eject button taking their US partners with them...the issue may well be a large increase in the volume of US applicants and DC staffing that hasn't kept up. Not for nothing the guy the moved our dogs and does a lot of US to Australia import work said he saw a big spike in transports post Trump. Still not entirely clear why processing can't be sent to Ottowa which seems to be efficient. The US contact number has already been rerouted there....


I think you're right about volume. I had called my local US constituent a few months back, and although they said they can't interfere, nor question, processing in a foreign embassy, she did say that around the time of the new president, partner applicant volume into the US almost quadrupled. Those fearful that new immigration policies might impede their future. She said and as with any budget, you can't process any faster, nor hire new staff until the new fiscal year, so their processing times have blown out as well. 
Really wish they would localize processing times by country so we have a better idea, add more Aus assistance to catch up!

My fiancee and I did call home affairs last week in Aus, and again, although very nice, they confirmed US processing is still done in the embassy in Washington, and had no other information to provide in terms of timelines. So sad for us, we've had to cancel our Queensland wedding for November this week. I am heartbroken.


----------



## global6

Oh no Rdtrp! I’m sorry to hear that. Why did you have to cancel? Could your fiance not be here under a bridging visa? Ugh.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

global6 said:


> Oh no Rdtrp! I'm sorry to hear that. Why did you have to cancel? Could your fiance not be here under a bridging visa? Ugh.


Offshore partner visa applications don't come with bridging visas.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rdtrp said:


> I think you're right about volume. I had called my local US constituent a few months back, and although they said they can't interfere, nor question, processing in a foreign embassy, she did say that around the time of the new president, partner applicant volume into the US almost quadrupled. Those fearful that new immigration policies might impede their future. She said and as with any budget, you can't process any faster, nor hire new staff until the new fiscal year, so their processing times have blown out as well.
> Really wish they would localize processing times by country so we have a better idea, add more Aus assistance to catch up!
> 
> My fiancee and I did call home affairs last week in Aus, and again, although very nice, they confirmed US processing is still done in the embassy in Washington, and had no other information to provide in terms of timelines. So sad for us, we've had to cancel our Queensland wedding for November this week. I am heartbroken.


You could have still married then changed the 300 to a 309. Or do the wedding without the legal marriage part then legally marry at the registry office later when on the 300.


----------



## global6

That’s funny, I just spoke with immigration last week and they said the bridging visa would kick in automatically once the visa applicant stayed over the 90 day ETA threshold. If it didn’t they said call back but it should. I heard the same from a different immigration officer about 6 weeks ago when I called.


----------



## global6

Though we are a 309 not a 300 so maybe that’s the difference.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

global6 said:


> That's funny, I just spoke with immigration last week and they said the bridging visa would kick in automatically once the visa applicant stayed over the 90 day ETA threshold. If it didn't they said call back but it should. I heard the same from a different immigration officer about 6 weeks ago when I called.


So you've applied for the 309/100 and have been granted a bridging visa from that? That's very interesting. An 820/801 applicant gets a bridging visa but you're the first 309/100 applicant I've heard of to be granted one.

Not in anyone's best interest to take advice from them over the phone. Often conflicting information depending on who you speak to and even what's in black and white on their own website.


----------



## global6

No, we haven’t got one yet. We haven’t needed it as for other reasons have had to travel back out of Oz before the 90 day ETA tourist visa is up. I’ll repost once we test it but that won’t be until the end of January now. Hoping we have the 309 before then as that would be 18 months of waiting.....we were told on the phone that the bridging visa applied to the 309 but I hear you. The information often isn’t right and often you find that out the hard way....


----------



## Skybluebrewer

global6 said:


> No, we haven't got one yet. We haven't needed it as for other reasons have had to travel back out of Oz before the 90 day ETA tourist visa is up. I'll repost once we test it but that won't be until the end of January now. Hoping we have the 309 before then as that would be 18 months of waiting.....we were told on the phone that the bridging visa applied to the 309 but I hear you. The information often isn't right and often you find that out the hard way....


But you are aware that you need a bridging visa grant for it to go into effect? Definitely don't overstay without an actual bridging visa.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

And let us know how you go with getting one because as far as I'm aware, there's no way to just apply for a BVA separately unless you already held a BVA.

But if you know otherwise, feel free to share the process here for others.

More info.


----------



## Jkbs

Hello all!!! I received the golden email this morning. I was granted both the 309 and 100 together. Overall time 12 months 20 days. My mother in law has been contacting her local MP for the last month begging them to get us processed sooner since my med was due to expire next month. I don't know if it helped but it couldn't have hurt either. 

I wish you all luck and know it will be approved soon. Don't give up!


----------



## KTE711

Congrats!!! So exciting!!!

We are leaving for Oz Dec 6th. We want to get the kids settled before school starts in Jan. I will be entering on an ETA. Where do I update on the immi account? Just my address change? Or uploading our travel details on the "attach documents" link? If so, which heading should I upload the documents to? 
Any help with prior experience on travelling on ETA while waiting for 309/100 is appreciated!!


----------



## global6

Good for you JKBS! I reached out to our local MP when the processing times blew out to 21-26 months but given your experience will stay on them. Probably makes sense for us all to do that or they’ll never have the impetus to improve staffing in DC or work through cases in the order they were revived regardless of the citizenship of the applicant ie allocate cases to alternative offices. 

Thanks Skybluebrewer. That’s helpful. We won’t overstay without confirmation of the bridging visa and will let this forum know if we learn more about the process.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

KTE711 said:


> Congrats!!! So exciting!!!
> 
> We are leaving for Oz Dec 6th. We want to get the kids settled before school starts in Jan. I will be entering on an ETA. Where do I update on the immi account? Just my address change? Or uploading our travel details on the "attach documents" link? If so, which heading should I upload the documents to?
> Any help with prior experience on travelling on ETA while waiting for 309/100 is appreciated!!


I clicked the "Update details" link located in the "List of Applications" section in immi then changed my address and phone number there for while I was in Oz (my U.S. phone wouldn't work in Oz so updated my number in case they needed to contact me). Then just upload your itinerary to the application. Heading doesn't matter... just choose "Other" if you want. Make sure the file name on your computer is named clearly.


----------



## KTE711

Skybluebrewer said:


> KTE711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! So exciting!!!
> 
> We are leaving for Oz Dec 6th. We want to get the kids settled before school starts in Jan. I will be entering on an ETA. Where do I update on the immi account? Just my address change? Or uploading our travel details on the "attach documents" link? If so, which heading should I upload the documents to?
> Any help with prior experience on travelling on ETA while waiting for 309/100 is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked the "Update details" link located in the "List of Applications" section in immi then changed my address and phone number there for while I was in Oz (my U.S. phone wouldn't work in Oz so updated my number in case they needed to contact me). Then just upload your itinerary to the application. Heading doesn't matter... just choose "Other" if you want. Make sure the file name on your computer is named clearly.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## rdtrp

global6 said:


> Oh no Rdtrp! I'm sorry to hear that. Why did you have to cancel? Could your fiance not be here under a bridging visa? Ugh.


We scheduled it last year when we filed the NOIM never thinking processing would blow out this long. The venue needed a month notice if we were cancelling, and since we haven't even received a "processing" email , it won't happen in time. I came on a tourist visa hoping it would be approved before I had to leave...sadly, no. No bridging visa for an offshore 300


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> You could have still married then changed the 300 to a 309. Or do the wedding without the legal marriage part then legally marry at the registry office later when on the 300.


Thanks Sky. We did think about doing the ceremony as make believe lol. But I'd need to go home and come back at this point anyway due to the 90 day visa.... If we marry then apply as a 309 we'd need alot more evidence I don't think we have since our time together in one place has been limited to short term tourist visas...we have tons of combined expenses when together but I didn't think enough.


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> But you are aware that you need a bridging visa grant for it to go into effect? Definitely don't overstay without an actual bridging visa.


How long do you think it's acceptable to return after leaving on the first 90 day ETA? A few weeks? I can't seem to find any concrete info on that...


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

rdtrp said:


> How long do you think it's acceptable to return after leaving on the first 90 day ETA? A few weeks? I can't seem to find any concrete info on that...


That's not an easy answer. I left 3 times and came back. I wasn't stopped until the 3rd time and told I wouldn't be able to come back again unless I had a different visa. I was honest each time, stating that I planned to apply for a 189 visa...though things happened and we ended up applying for the 820 visa instead. The first two times, I came into Perth. The third time, it was Sydney. So it's really hard to say.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rdtrp said:


> How long do you think it's acceptable to return after leaving on the first 90 day ETA? A few weeks? I can't seem to find any concrete info on that...


Like LRR said, it's hard to say. It's not meant for long term use.


----------



## ladypilot

I received my Working Holiday (462) last week and I'll be moving over in 2 weeks. Does anyone have experience or advice for updating my account with this info? I don't really know where to declare I now have a visa, but I'll obviously update my contact info.


----------



## soccerplr

Hi all, 
Update on our end - we received a request to provide further info (applied July 2017). 
1. Birth Certificate for Applicant - we can't obtain this, any recommendations for what people have provided that's worked?
2. Birth Certificate for Sponsor (already attached in Sponsor application)
3. State Police Check (already attached and not expired - but told we needed to get a new one because it expired..when it only expires in Nov 2018)
4. FBI Check (as it expired) - does anyone know if we can get fingerprinted in Australia as we're currently visiting. We were hoping to get fingerprinted and send this to the approved partner Accurate Biometrics?

Also, for the files that have already been attached and aren't expired - how should we communicate this to our CO? Do we just re-attach?

Appreciate any help !

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

soccerplr said:


> Hi all,
> Update on our end - we received a request to provide further info (applied July 2017).
> 1. Birth Certificate for Applicant - we can't obtain this, any recommendations for what people have provided that's worked?
> 2. Birth Certificate for Sponsor (already attached in Sponsor application)
> 3. State Police Check (already attached and not expired - but told we needed to get a new one because it expired..when it only expires in Nov 2018)
> 4. FBI Check (as it expired) - does anyone know if we can get fingerprinted in Australia as we're currently visiting. We were hoping to get fingerprinted and send this to the approved partner Accurate Biometrics?
> 
> Also, for the files that have already been attached and aren't expired - how should we communicate this to our CO? Do we just re-attach?
> 
> Appreciate any help !
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Why can't you provide a birth certificate for the applicant? If you're from the US, then you can order one online from any state and get it fairly quickly. I had to get a new copy of mine and was able to do so quickly and easily. Not sure what you should do if you can't produce it, as it's a required document.

Yes, you can get fingerprinted here in Australia and send your FBI police check request to a channeler. Will still take a few weeks, but it's not difficult to do. As for the state police check, if they are requesting a new one, get a new one.

As for the submitted files, just a statement saying where they've been uploaded. Or, for peace of mind, attach them again making them clear.


----------



## BMHansen

LadyRogueRayne said:


> That's not an easy answer. I left 3 times and came back. I wasn't stopped until the 3rd time and told I wouldn't be able to come back again unless I had a different visa. I was honest each time, stating that I planned to apply for a 189 visa...though things happened and we ended up applying for the 820 visa instead. The first two times, I came into Perth. The third time, it was Sydney. So it's really hard to say.


How long did you stay away for each time? My plan was to fly from perth to Bali for a day and return! Stay away for 24 hours!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

BMHansen said:


> How long did you stay away for each time? My plan was to fly from perth to Bali for a day and return! Stay away for 24 hours!


Went from Perth to Bali for 4 days each for 2 trips. The first trip was with my husband about 2 weeks before Christmas, the second was just me for my birthday. The third trip, I went to the US for 3 weeks with my husband for a vacation and to bring my sons to Australia to see if they'd like it. We flew in and out of Sydney. If it were me, I would NOT do a one day thing. It might set off a LOT of red flags, particularly with all the drug trafficking.


----------



## nyctombe

BMHansen said:


> LadyRogueRayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not an easy answer. I left 3 times and came back. I wasn't stopped until the 3rd time and told I wouldn't be able to come back again unless I had a different visa. I was honest each time, stating that I planned to apply for a 189 visa...though things happened and we ended up applying for the 820 visa instead. The first two times, I came into Perth. The third time, it was Sydney. So it's really hard to say.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you stay away for each time? My plan was to fly from perth to Bali for a day and return! Stay away for 24 hours!
Click to expand...




LadyRogueRayne said:


> BMHansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you stay away for each time? My plan was to fly from perth to Bali for a day and return! Stay away for 24 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> Went from Perth to Bali for 4 days each for 2 trips. The first trip was with my husband about 2 weeks before Christmas, the second was just me for my birthday. The third trip, I went to the US for 3 weeks with my husband for a vacation and to bring my sons to Australia to see if they'd like it. We flew in and out of Sydney. If it were me, I would NOT do a one day thing. It might set off a LOT of red flags, particularly with all the drug trafficking.
Click to expand...

I went to NZ for a weekend, and it got me grilled and a denied entry upon attempting to return to Australia. From everything we've had to deal with since, I'd have stayed out of Australia for MUCH longer.


----------



## BMHansen

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Went from Perth to Bali for 4 days each for 2 trips. The first trip was with my husband about 2 weeks before Christmas, the second was just me for my birthday. The third trip, I went to the US for 3 weeks with my husband for a vacation and to bring my sons to Australia to see if they'd like it. We flew in and out of Sydney. If it were me, I would NOT do a one day thing. It might set off a LOT of red flags, particularly with all the drug trafficking.


Really good advice!! Maybe 1 single trip to Bali for a long weekend and another to NZ!


----------



## BMHansen

nyctombe said:


> I went to NZ for a weekend, and it got me grilled and a denied entry upon attempting to return to Australia. From everything we've had to deal with since, I'd have stayed out of Australia for MUCH longer.


Whats your home country? Do you have the 90 day with unlimited entry ETA?


----------



## nyctombe

BMHansen said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to NZ for a weekend, and it got me grilled and a denied entry upon attempting to return to Australia. From everything we've had to deal with since, I'd have stayed out of Australia for MUCH longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your home country? Do you have the 90 day with unlimited entry ETA?
Click to expand...

I'm an American, I had the ETA.

Lawyers have advised that as it was my third entry in the same calendar year, that coincided with meeting year-end goals during a time of increased scrutiny of Americans, and my time out of Australia was so short, that's what caused it.


----------



## BMHansen

nyctombe said:


> I'm an American, I had the ETA.
> 
> Lawyers have advised that as it was my third entry in the same calendar year, that coincided with meeting year-end goals during a time of increased scrutiny of Americans, and my time out of Australia was so short, that's what caused it.


I did 2 entries in a short period, zero issues but I did not do the 90 day ordeal yet. I was also out of the country for 3 weeks between visits!


----------



## BMHansen

nyctombe said:


> I'm an American, I had the ETA.
> 
> Lawyers have advised that as it was my third entry in the same calendar year, that coincided with meeting year-end goals during a time of increased scrutiny of Americans, and my time out of Australia was so short, that's what caused it.


Also did they make you leave the 3rd time?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

BMHansen said:


> Whats your home country? Do you have the 90 day with unlimited entry ETA?


_
"An Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) provides authorisation to travel to and enter Australia and is electronically linked to your passport.
*
It is for short term stays* for tourism or business visitor activities such as attending a conference, making business enquiries, or for contractual negotiations."_

Just because it's multiple entry and 90 day stays doesn't mean it's meant to be used to stay full time like that. It's common for them to stop people from doing it.


----------



## nyctombe

BMHansen said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American, I had the ETA.
> 
> Lawyers have advised that as it was my third entry in the same calendar year, that coincided with meeting year-end goals during a time of increased scrutiny of Americans, and my time out of Australia was so short, that's what caused it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also did they make you leave the 3rd time?
Click to expand...

Yes, they cancelled it and denied me entry. In hindsight, I should have stayed out of the country longer and did more in depth-research rather than taking the policy at face value. I got hit with a 3 year ban on temporary visas, but the 309/100 doesn't count for that. So, my husband moved to the states in a matter of weeks and now we're just waiting for my grant to get back!


----------



## BMHansen

nyctombe said:


> Yes, they cancelled it and denied me entry. In hindsight, I should have stayed out of the country longer and did more in depth-research rather than taking the policy at face value. I got hit with a 3 year ban on temporary visas, but the 309/100 doesn't count for that. So, my husband moved to the states in a matter of weeks and now we're just waiting for my grant to get back!


ouch! I am sorry to hear that! Thank you for telling it so others may avoid the same problem! Looks like I will be spending a month back in the states between visits


----------



## jetlag

Has anybody recently had experience with a state police check from California?

This was the only request from our CO so I believe our visa is just pending this check. We did fingerprints and sent it off immediately. I put tracking on the documents and it was received 21 days ago. The DOJ website states checks should take 2-3 days and up to 10 if something is found on it. This certainly won’t be the case, the check will be clear but I am worried why it hasn’t been returned. We have tried calling but the department is ridiculous. Every menu option just refers to their website. The only time we could actually get a real person, they said the same thing and then just hung up!!

After more than 15 months since our submission, this is incredibly frustrating. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## BeeBee2

jetlag said:


> Has anybody recently had experience with a state police check from California?
> 
> This was the only request from our CO so I believe our visa is just pending this check. We did fingerprints and sent it off immediately. I put tracking on the documents and it was received 21 days ago. The DOJ website states checks should take 2-3 days and up to 10 if something is found on it. This certainly won't be the case, the check will be clear but I am worried why it hasn't been returned. We have tried calling but the department is ridiculous. Every menu option just refers to their website. The only time we could actually get a real person, they said the same thing and then just hung up!!
> 
> After more than 15 months since our submission, this is incredibly frustrating. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


we did one for my husband from North Carolina, it say 3-5 days but it ended up taking almost 4 weeks! It was over labor day weekend and the North Carolina hurricane but none the less it took much longer then expected. There may be some delay in the processing for the state clearance. my husband gave them a call about 2 weeks into the processing and they told him it was due to technical problems and will be sent out once it is resolved. if you worried about the 28 days to supply as long as you upload evidence that you applied for the police clearance they will wait for it. but hopefully it comes soon so you can get your visa.


----------



## Lyndiz87

*309 processing time*

Hi there, sorry new to this so not sure if this will come up as a new post or if its in a reply to a previous post. I came across this forum and found it helpful to see timelines of 309 visas processed specifically from Washington DC. I noticed that so far, those that submitted their applications in April 2017 seem to have been granted visas by now and only one application who submitted in May 2017. Has anyone else from this forum had their 309 or 100 granted yet after having submitted in May 2017 or later? Hubby and I have been waiting for 16 months now after having submitted in May 2017 & our immiaccount says we are at "Further Assessment". From anyone else's previous experience, how much longer did it take to progress from "Further Assessment" to having your visa granted? Hubby and I have our first bub on the way and it absolutely impossible to plan life just waiting and not knowing &#128553;


----------



## jetlag

Thankyou for the reply, it’s a little reassuring. I don’t know why they advertise those times if in fact they are much longer. Not to mention that it’s a paid service!!

Yes, I had done exactly as you suggested. I uploaded the delivery receipt to show that it was applied for and the date it was received by the Department of Justice CA. I also updated our change of circumstances to reflect that we are just waiting for the clearance to be returned to us and will upload immediately. Hopefully it’s on it’s way and we can finally move forward with this entire process...


----------



## soccerplr

LadyRogueRayne said:


> soccerplr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Update on our end - we received a request to provide further info (applied July 2017).
> 1. Birth Certificate for Applicant - we can't obtain this, any recommendations for what people have provided that's worked?
> 2. Birth Certificate for Sponsor (already attached in Sponsor application)
> 3. State Police Check (already attached and not expired - but told we needed to get a new one because it expired..when it only expires in Nov 2018)
> 4. FBI Check (as it expired) - does anyone know if we can get fingerprinted in Australia as we're currently visiting. We were hoping to get fingerprinted and send this to the approved partner Accurate Biometrics?
> 
> Also, for the files that have already been attached and aren't expired - how should we communicate this to our CO? Do we just re-attach?
> 
> Appreciate any help !
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you provide a birth certificate for the applicant? If you're from the US, then you can order one online from any state and get it fairly quickly. I had to get a new copy of mine and was able to do so quickly and easily. Not sure what you should do if you can't produce it, as it's a required document.
> 
> Yes, you can get fingerprinted here in Australia and send your FBI police check request to a channeler. Will still take a few weeks, but it's not difficult to do. As for the state police check, if they are requesting a new one, get a new one.
> 
> As for the submitted files, just a statement saying where they've been uploaded. Or, for peace of mind, attach them again making them clear.
Click to expand...

Thank you for responding but unfortunately I moved to the US 25+ years ago from an under developed country and it's extremely difficult to retrieve this info when you don't live there. Thankfully we managed to get a copy of it.

As for the FBI checks, we will be returning back to the US in 2 weeks and will re submit.

For the police checks we re attached it and had sent an email out asking if this was an error (not sure if we will receive a response)If they confirm this is needed then I will resubmit as well. The only issue is it takes a little longer as they send a hard copy by mail.

Fingers crossed it's not much longer once we submit the requested documents.


----------



## Aztec

jetlag said:


> Has anybody recently had experience with a state police check from California?
> 
> This was the only request from our CO so I believe our visa is just pending this check. We did fingerprints and sent it off immediately. I put tracking on the documents and it was received 21 days ago. The DOJ website states checks should take 2-3 days and up to 10 if something is found on it. This certainly won't be the case, the check will be clear but I am worried why it hasn't been returned. We have tried calling but the department is ridiculous. Every menu option just refers to their website. The only time we could actually get a real person, they said the same thing and then just hung up!!
> 
> After more than 15 months since our submission, this is incredibly frustrating. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


My dependant needed a Calif. State police check, took 2+ weeks to get a notification that they could not read the fingerprints. Have to go back to do it again. Now we'll be past the 28 days. I uploaded the letter so at least immi knows we attempted. FBI police check came back same day. Went to alivescan in San Diego


----------



## Space_Dog

My partner and I both did CA background check this year no problem, my results came back in 1 week exactly and I think my partner's was about 10 days. If you are in SF I highly recommend ID solutions on Noriega st, the guy there is very knowledgeable!


----------



## Australia2019

Lyndiz87 said:


> Hi there, sorry new to this so not sure if this will come up as a new post or if its in a reply to a previous post. I came across this forum and found it helpful to see timelines of 309 visas processed specifically from Washington DC. I noticed that so far, those that submitted their applications in April 2017 seem to have been granted visas by now and only one application who submitted in May 2017. Has anyone else from this forum had their 309 or 100 granted yet after having submitted in May 2017 or later? Hubby and I have been waiting for 16 months now after having submitted in May 2017 & our immiaccount says we are at "Further Assessment". From anyone else's previous experience, how much longer did it take to progress from "Further Assessment" to having your visa granted? Hubby and I have our first bub on the way and it absolutely impossible to plan life just waiting and not knowing &#128553;


Hi Lyndiz,
We submitted in May 2017 and were approved last week- so fingers crossed! Have you heard anything from the department? A polite phone call can't hurt..

Good luck!!


----------



## Lyndiz87

Australia2019 said:


> Hi Lyndiz,
> We submitted in May 2017 and were approved last week- so fingers crossed! Have you heard anything from the department? A polite phone call can't hurt..
> 
> Good luck!!


Ohhh that's amazing news!!!! Congrats, you must be so happy! No unfortunately, we haven't heard anything further other than our request for info which I uploaded straight away and have had radio silence for months since then. Called Dep. Of Immigration a few times, but they just say to wait until we are contacted. Hopefully ours gets granted sometime this year. Thanks for letting me know yours got approved and congrats!!!!


----------



## nyctombe

Australia2019 said:


> Lyndiz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, sorry new to this so not sure if this will come up as a new post or if its in a reply to a previous post. I came across this forum and found it helpful to see timelines of 309 visas processed specifically from Washington DC. I noticed that so far, those that submitted their applications in April 2017 seem to have been granted visas by now and only one application who submitted in May 2017. Has anyone else from this forum had their 309 or 100 granted yet after having submitted in May 2017 or later? Hubby and I have been waiting for 16 months now after having submitted in May 2017 & our immiaccount says we are at "Further Assessment". From anyone else's previous experience, how much longer did it take to progress from "Further Assessment" to having your visa granted? Hubby and I have our first bub on the way and it absolutely impossible to plan life just waiting and not knowing &#128553;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lyndiz,
> We submitted in May 2017 and were approved last week- so fingers crossed! Have you heard anything from the department? A polite phone call can't hurt..
> 
> Good luck!!
Click to expand...

Huge congrats! Did your enter by date correspond with your background/health checks? Would love to know more about that aspect of it.


----------



## global6

Hi all, we applied July 2017 and have just received a request for additional information including an AFP check. Does anyone know whether they need an AFP check with fingerprints or the standard AFP check? Thanks!


----------



## Savage_Flame

global6 said:


> Hi all, we applied July 2017 and have just received a request for additional information including an AFP check. Does anyone know whether they need an AFP check with fingerprints or the standard AFP check? Thanks!


Just the standard one you order online. Costs about $42 off the top of my head.

Edit: Assuming from what you have posted, you only need just the Australian check right? If you need one from the states also, then I believe that one requires digital prints.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

global6 said:


> Hi all, we applied July 2017 and have just received a request for additional information including an AFP check. Does anyone know whether they need an AFP check with fingerprints or the standard AFP check? Thanks!


_How do I obtain a police certificate?

For instructions on obtaining a certificate from an overseas government or law enforcement authority, refer to the relevant country information.

If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available at the AFP National Police Checks page on the AFP website.

*You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.
*
If an AFP certificate is provided based on incorrect information, we might request another certificate. State and Territory issued police certificates are not accepted.

*Note: Fingerprints are not required for AFP National Police Checks.*_

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## Luvv72

Just out of curiosity how many of you have used an agent? Just curious if it really makes a difference in wait times.


----------



## nyctombe

Luvv72 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you have used an agent? Just curious if it really makes a difference in wait times.


We chose to use a lawyer - not an agent - as we wanted to put forward the best possible application, as well as have someone who knows the system in and out in Australia working for us.

It was one of the smartest choices we've made - they made the process so easy and completed all forms and did the application for us. They even handled booking medical exams and obtaining police/FBI checks. It's been completely invaluable and I'm so glad we did. For the cost, and importance of this, I was happy to hire a professional to handle it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Luvv72 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you have used an agent? Just curious if it really makes a difference in wait times.


I don't think it makes a difference in wait times.


----------



## nyctombe

Skybluebrewer said:


> Luvv72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity how many of you have used an agent? Just curious if it really makes a difference in wait times.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it makes a difference in wait times.
Click to expand...

It can prevent incomplete applications, which could save time. It's no guarantee and no reputable agent or lawyer would ever claim they can speed things up.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctombe said:


> It can prevent incomplete applications, which could save time. It's no guarantee and no reputable agent or lawyer would ever claim they can speed things up.


Maybe, but not all agents or lawyers are created equal. Some have caused such delays and others may have prevented them. I've been reading these forums daily for 3.5 years and have seen people use agents/lawyers that got grants faster than most and also much slower. Same goes for DIY applications, some faster and some slower than average.

That's not to say that agents aren't worth using. But whether or not they make a difference in processing time? If that question refers to COs looking at an app faster than DIYs, then no, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Australia2019

nyctombe said:


> Huge congrats! Did your enter by date correspond with your background/health checks? Would love to know more about that aspect of it.


We got April 2019.. i think that was about one year after my (sponsor's) police check was obtained, but otherwise it was a fairly random date!


----------



## nyctombe

Australia2019 said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats! Did your enter by date correspond with your background/health checks? Would love to know more about that aspect of it.
> 
> 
> 
> We got April 2019.. i think that was about one year after my (sponsor's) police check was obtained, but otherwise it was a fairly random date!
Click to expand...

Thanks, for some it seems that way but others don't follow that. Appreciate it!


----------



## global6

Skybluebrewer said:


> _How do I obtain a police certificate?
> 
> For instructions on obtaining a certificate from an overseas government or law enforcement authority, refer to the relevant country information.
> 
> If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available at the AFP National Police Checks page on the AFP website.
> 
> *You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.
> *
> If an AFP certificate is provided based on incorrect information, we might request another certificate. State and Territory issued police certificates are not accepted.
> 
> *Note: Fingerprints are not required for AFP National Police Checks.*_
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


Thanks very much!


----------



## Lyndiz87

Hi all,

Just wanted to give an update and so admin can add our details to the list of processed applications. Our 309 got granted end of last week after 17 months of waiting and we are absolutely wrapped!
Submitted May 16th 2017
Granted October 4th 2018
As agonising and devastating as it is to just sit and wait with your life on hold, you will get there in the end with patience!!! We'd almost completely given up hope, but it was THE best automated email I have ever received in my life. Hang in there, we all know what everyone has had to go through to share a life with their partner. Good luck to everyone and hope yours gets granted soon!!!



Australia2019 said:


> Hi Lyndiz,
> We submitted in May 2017 and were approved last week- so fingers crossed! Have you heard anything from the department? A polite phone call can't hurt..
> 
> Good luck!!


----------



## global6

Lyndiz87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to give an update and so admin can add our details to the list of processed applications. Our 309 got granted end of last week after 17 months of waiting and we are absolutely wrapped!
> Submitted May 16th 2017
> Granted October 4th 2018
> As agonising and devastating as it is to just sit and wait with your life on hold, you will get there in the end with patience!!! We'd almost completely given up hope, but it was THE best automated email I have ever received in my life. Hang in there, we all know what everyone has had to go through to share a life with their partner. Good luck to everyone and hope yours gets granted soon!!!


That's great Lyndiz87! You must be so relieved. That means all the May 2017's that have posted here have their visas and all of June and half of the July 2017's have at least heard from immigration. Processing is moving even if it is taking forever....


----------



## Noodlejaffa

It's great seeing all the US grants coming through now ...just wish there were some coming through via London. I can't remember the last time we saw a 300 or 309 from there


----------



## jon the hat

Noodlejaffa said:


> It's great seeing all the US grants coming through now ...just wish there were some coming through via London. I can't remember the last time we saw a 300 or 309 from there


Yes indeed. I am looking at Business sponsorship now because my Company wants me in Sydney in January and I have been waiting since March. Painful.


----------



## nyctombe

Noodlejaffa said:


> It's great seeing all the US grants coming through now ...just wish there were some coming through via London. I can't remember the last time we saw a 300 or 309 from there


In a facebook group for the Partner Visa (a very young/naive crowd, generally) there have been several recent grants from London - they seem to be moving much faster than DC, with grants around 6-8 months.


----------



## mrob8538

Great news!! We just got the email, both 309 and 100 have been approved! We applied in the US on July 23, 2017. We were never contacted for additional information. Good luck to all, it’s a slow painful wait but there is light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

nyctombe said:


> In a facebook group for the Partner Visa (a very young/naive crowd, generally) there have been several recent grants from London - they seem to be moving much faster than DC, with grants around 6-8 months.


Well here's hoping. I'm into month 7 of waiting (via London) to hear about a decision on my 300. Flying over to Oz for a few weeks in November. My RMA was hoping we might hear something before I travel but I'm certainly not getting any hopes up!


----------



## global6

That’s great mrob8538! Congratulations!!


----------



## global6

Noodlejaffa said:


> Well here's hoping. I'm into month 7 of waiting (via London) to hear about a decision on my 300. Flying over to Oz for a few weeks in November. My RMA was hoping we might hear something before I travel but I'm certainly not getting any hopes up!


Hi Noodlejaffa, I thought I'd put some context around the visa's you've seen coming through out of the DC office. We have seen 15 users that have been contacted by immigration either for visa approval or request for more information. No one has waited less than 13 months for contact. The average is 14.3. lyndiz87 who was approved the other day heard nothing for almost 17 months. What's worse, each month the processing time is blowing out by 0.3 months. i.e if the current average is 14.3 in 3 months time it will be 15.3. I know all too well how frustrating this process can be and I hope you're not being processed through DC and that your visa comes through soon. The canada or dubai threads are probably better places to vent 7 months of frustration. Those guys seem to move much faster.


----------



## Kjmag

*Request for info*

Hello all. We just received a request for more info today! They wanted an FBI background check and AFP check for my Aussie partner and a state background check for me! Let's hope they get back to us soon. We applied July 25, 2017.


----------



## Noodlejaffa

global6 said:


> Hi Noodlejaffa, I thought I'd put some context around the visa's you've seen coming through out of the DC office. We have seen 15 users that have been contacted by immigration either for visa approval or request for more information. No one has waited less than 13 months for contact. The average is 14.3. lyndiz87 who was approved the other day heard nothing for almost 17 months. What's worse, each month the processing time is blowing out by 0.3 months. i.e if the current average is 14.3 in 3 months time it will be 15.3. I know all too well how frustrating this process can be and I hope you're not being processed through DC and that your visa comes through soon. The canada or dubai threads are probably better places to vent 7 months of frustration. Those guys seem to move much faster.


I was genuinely congratulating those lucky to enough to have heard about their visa, not intending to 'vent 7 months of frustration'. As stated in my post, my application is going through London, not Dubai or Canada. I'm not worrying myself about hard facts, figures and statistics. What will be will be...I don't see the point in getting over excited about something we can't control.


----------



## global6

That’s great news kjmag!


----------



## katemdf

*Please add us to the list*



Ozbound3 said:


> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309) granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300) granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18 granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec:
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (300)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309) granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018
> Wazza100
> 
> Ok I removed Chnaveedakhtar and JTeam. Hopefully we can update this again soon with more grants.


My husband and I lodged his 309/100 in March 2018. Please add me to your list, thank you


----------



## ladypilot

Can anyone give me advice on waiting for the 309 while onshore in Australia? I recently arrived on my WHV and called into DHA to ask about updating my Immi account. The woman I spoke to insisted that being here on this WH will negate my 309 application, but I know I've read that many of you have come over and been notified of the grant while herein Australia. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> Can anyone give me advice on waiting for the 309 while onshore in Australia? I recently arrived on my WHV and called into DHA to ask about updating my Immi account. The woman I spoke to insisted that being here on this WH will negate my 309 application, but I know I've read that many of you have come over and been notified of the grant while herein Australia. Thanks for your help!


Not sure if people realize but you don't speak to an actual CO when you call. It's just a call centre and they nearly always give wrong information that often contradicts what's in black and white on their own website.

It won't negate your application. Now if you had applied for the 309/100 and were waiting on a decision then applied for the 462 and were waiting on a decision, that's where you would want to be careful. If the 309 grant came through first, you'd want to immediately withdraw the 462 app because in most cases, a visa granted after will take over and replace the 309. So a 462 granted when you hold a 309 would mean you now have a 462 and no 309.

But that's not the case here as you clearly already hold the 462 with a 309/100 app in the system. So nothing to worry about there.

I know of someone personally who applied for an offshore partner visa then applied and was granted a 462. Came to Oz and worked on the 462 until notified to leave as they were ready to finalize the partner visa.

Also, you only need to update your contact details in immi (phone and address).


----------



## Pyrite

I figured since it has been about a month since the list was updated, that I would add the recent approvals and additions people have posted.

*December 2016*
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

*January 2017*
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

*February 2017*
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

*March 2017*
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

*April 2017*
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

*May 2017*
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

*June 2017*
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

*July 2017*
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018 
Global6
Kjmag (309)

*August 2017*
Rdtrip (300)
CBR2011

*September 2017*
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

*October 2017*
Keirangood

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (309)
Julzy (300)

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300)
MrsL-D (309)

*January 2018 *
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

*March 2018*
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)

*April 2018*
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

*May 2018*
Carcrashearts (309)

*June 2018*
Wazza100

*September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## YankeeAussie

Pyrite said:


> I figured since it has been about a month since the list was updated, that I would add the recent approvals and additions people have posted.
> 
> *December 2016*
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> *January 2017*
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> *February 2017*
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> *March 2017*
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> *April 2017*
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> *May 2017*
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> *June 2017*
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> *July 2017*
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> *August 2017*
> Rdtrip (300)
> CBR2011
> 
> *September 2017*
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> *October 2017*
> Keirangood
> 
> *November 2017*
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> *December 2017*
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> *January 2018 *
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> *March 2018*
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> *April 2018*
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> *May 2018*
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> *June 2018*
> Wazza100
> 
> *September 2018*
> Nyctombe (309)


Seems like we both applied in April for the 300! Majority of the posts here seem to be about the 309/100, so, it's nice to see that a few of us exist and are relatively active in posting here. I am about to submit my medical/background checks by early next month so it'll be right after 6 months from my lodging date. Earlier the better but I'm expecting a July/early August grant. Let's see how it turns out!


----------



## Pyrite

YankeeAussie said:


> Seems like we both applied in April for the 300! Majority of the posts here seem to be about the 309/100, so, it's nice to see that a few of us exist and are relatively active in posting here. I am about to submit my medical/background checks by early next month so it'll be right after 6 months from my lodging date. Earlier the better but I'm expecting a July/early August grant. Let's see how it turns out!


It is nice to see others in our situation! It will be interesting to see if we end up getting approved around the same time. We are expecting a July/August grant as well. We haven't submitted our medical/background yet, but will likely do it in Jan/Feb. We are planning to apply for a 462 visa in the next few weeks so that is our current focus. We will also have to update our NOIM at some point because we naively put May when we submitted.


----------



## global6

Hi All, I’m wondering if anyone has any experience with getting NY state police checks completed and how long it took. I know they say up to 30 days but I’d love to hear from others in terms of what they found the actual processing time to be. Thanks!


----------



## nyctombe

global6 said:


> Hi All, I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with getting NY state police checks completed and how long it took. I know they say up to 30 days but I'd love to hear from others in terms of what they found the actual processing time to be. Thanks!


It was so easy, and we had them in a matter of days.

We used a channeler - the same for FBI - and simply went to their office, got prints there, and paid the fees. The FBI checks came that night via email and the NYS checks came a few days later.


----------



## nyctombe

Updated processing times came out: 309 average stayed at 13 -17 months.


----------



## rdtrp

VISA GRANTED!!! WOOHOOO! With our wedding date approaching on Nov 9, and reservations made in 2017 that we stood to loose alot of money on (we naively thought when we applied that they seriously wanted us to make actual wedding plans, and had no idea how long the processing would blow out to), in early October we started the email/phone call brigade. Politely asking for processing updates, will we make the wedding date? Should we just go get married anyway and change to a 309? Emailed home affairs, the immigration minister, call our local Parliament members, and after a month we had heard nothing. So, we went ahead and cancelled and lost alot. Literally 4 hours later we received a call from the immigration ministers office, saying we were close enough to the outside processing timelines to see if they could get us an update. Really all we asked for was whether they thought we would process in time. 3 days later we received a letter from immi saying our visa was being finalized (nothing ever changed on immi account), and to make travel plans to leave Aus and upload them. No guarantees just make the plans. We hoped for the best and salvaged our plans, got most of the money back except for Air bnb's, and my tourist visa ended this week so I headed back to the states this morning. I landed in LA at 615am, scanned my passport in at 630. And we had a approved grant at 639! It is unbelievable how long I had been holding my breath, and the immediate relief, and tears (in the middle of the airport lol). What a painstaking process that had me continually saying, you really really have to love someone that much to make this much change, turn your life upside down, and endure this process! If anyone wants to come to a wedding in Queensland Nov 9! This group has been our lifeline! Now to quick sell everything thats left including the car, and head back for a wedding. Hugs all around!!


----------



## rmbnv

rdtrp said:


> VISA GRANTED!!! WOOHOOO!


Congratulations rdtrp! Really happy for you! Oct2017 applicant here... hoping my husband's visa gets processed soon!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Congrats, rdtrp! Now you know how long it can take, you know to get that 820/801 app in as soon as possible after you marry 

I'd take you up on the wedding offer but it's cheaper to fly to Bali from WA, haha. Have an awesome time though!


----------



## rmbnv

Updated list. &#128515;

*December 2016*
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

*January 2017*
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

*February 2017*
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

*March 2017*
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

*April 2017*
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

*May 2017*
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

*June 2017*
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

*July 2017*
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018 
Global6
Kjmag (309)

*August 2017*
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

*September 2017*
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

*October 2017*
Keirangood
rmbnv (309)

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (309)
Julzy (300)

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300)
MrsL-D (309)

*January 2018 *
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

*March 2018*
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)

*April 2018*
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

*May 2018*
Carcrashearts (309)

*June 2018*
Wazza100

*September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Aww congratualtions rdtrp!! That was a lovely story to wake up to! Hope you have an amazing wedding and enjoy life together in Australia


----------



## global6

That’s awesome rdtrp! So happy for you!


----------



## nyctombe

Massive congrats, what a relief!


----------



## YankeeAussie

rdtrp said:


> VISA GRANTED!!! WOOHOOO! With our wedding date approaching on Nov 9, and reservations made in 2017 that we stood to loose alot of money on (we naively thought when we applied that they seriously wanted us to make actual wedding plans, and had no idea how long the processing would blow out to), in early October we started the email/phone call brigade. Politely asking for processing updates, will we make the wedding date? Should we just go get married anyway and change to a 309? Emailed home affairs, the immigration minister, call our local Parliament members, and after a month we had heard nothing. So, we went ahead and cancelled and lost alot. Literally 4 hours later we received a call from the immigration ministers office, saying we were close enough to the outside processing timelines to see if they could get us an update. Really all we asked for was whether they thought we would process in time. 3 days later we received a letter from immi saying our visa was being finalized (nothing ever changed on immi account), and to make travel plans to leave Aus and upload them. No guarantdees just make the plans. We hoped for the best and salvaged our plans, got most of the money back except for Air bnb's, and my tourist visa ended this week so I headed back to the states this morning. I landed in LA at 615am, scanned my passport in at 630. And we had a approved grant at 639! It is unbelievable how long I had been holding my breath, and the immediate relief, and tears (in the middle of the airport lol). What a painstaking process that had me continually saying, you really really have to love someone that much to make this much change, turn your life upsidfe down, and endure this process! If anyone wants to come to a wedding in Queensland Nov 9! This group has been our lifeline! Now to quick sell everything thats left including the car, and head back for a wedding. Hugs all around!!


Congrats! Sucks that you canceled a few plans for the wedding only to realize that the visa was granted soon after, but, I hope it wasn't too significant! Nonetheless, you win some battles and you lose some but you won the most important one!


----------



## Space_Dog

Congrats, rdtrp! I know it's been a long journey for you and your partner, and I'm really happy to see that things worked out. I'm sure the wedding will be amazing, mazel tov! I hope you have many happy years ahead!


----------



## rdtrp

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats, rdtrp! Now you know how long it can take, you know to get that 820/801 app in as soon as possible after you marry
> 
> I'd take you up on the wedding offer but it's cheaper to fly to Bali from WA, haha. Have an awesome time though!


Thanks Sky! And thanks for all of your endless information and support on this site! All our documents ready to go electronically as soon as we get back. Hope it doesn't take as long as this one did ergh. Didn't I see somewhere that it's faster after you have the 300?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rdtrp said:


> Thanks Sky! And thanks for all of your endless information and support on this site! All our documents ready to go electronically as soon as we get back. Hope it doesn't take as long as this one did ergh. Didn't I see somewhere that it's faster after you have the 300?


It should be. But of course, that's not always the case :/ Definitely keep us posted on the new timeline though. Good luck and hoping you get it quick!


----------



## Kjmag

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone had any tips or suggestions on how to obtain a verified copy of a document? As requested by our immgration officer, I filed for 2 state background checks. The request didn’t state that it needed to be a fingerprint background check so I filed for a name based check. One was sent to me in electronic form and the other via mail. Do I need to obtain a certified copy of a PDF original? Also, I cannot find anyone to certify a copy of the paper background check, every notary I talked to said it is a liability issue...not sure if we should just submit it as is or continue searching. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone had any tips or suggestions on how to obtain a verified copy of a document? As requested by our immgration officer, I filed for 2 state background checks. The request didn't state that it needed to be a fingerprint background check so I filed for a name based check. One was sent to me in electronic form and the other via mail. Do I need to obtain a certified copy of a PDF original? Also, I cannot find anyone to certify a copy of the paper background check, every notary I talked to said it is a liability issue...not sure if we should just submit it as is or continue searching. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


Did they say specifically they wanted you to upload certified copies of the background checks?

I did a name check (no prints) from my state and that was sent via mail. The FBI one was done through a channeler and email. The former I color scanned and uploaded, the latter just uploaded the PDF. Had no issues. Didn't do certified copies.


----------



## Jkbs

Hey all, it's great to see others being approved. We are moving next Friday to Auz but wondered if anyone had any experience with transferring money. What company or did you use a bank. We have done some research but have yet to find one that has not had really bad reviews in the last few months. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## global6

Jkbs said:


> Hey all, it's great to see others being approved. We are moving next Friday to Auz but wondered if anyone had any experience with transferring money. What company or did you use a bank. We have done some research but have yet to find one that has not had really bad reviews in the last few months. Any suggestions would be awesome.


I use Worldfirst but I think they focus on small / medium sized businesses. I don't know what the minimum transaction size is. A family member worked there so I was able to open an account. It is worth checking and see if you can. I've had a good experience with them with good FX rates.


----------



## Kjmag

Skybluebrewer said:


> Did they say specifically they wanted you to upload certified copies of the background checks?
> 
> I did a name check (no prints) from my state and that was sent via mail. The FBI one was done through a channeler and email. The former I color scanned and uploaded, the latter just uploaded the PDF. Had no issues. Didn't do certified copies.


Great that's exactly what I did. I just submitted it without certifying the copy. Hope it comes through soon!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> Great that's exactly what I did. I just submitted it without certifying the copy. Hope it comes through soon!


You only need certified copies if they specifically request it of you.


----------



## Jkbs

Thanks! I will look into it. I really appreciate it.


----------



## global6

Thanks nyctombe. Did you do prints for your state background check or just FBI? Our NY state background check is taking forever. We did prints for it but maybe didn’t need to??


----------



## rdtrp

Jkbs said:


> Hey all, it's great to see others being approved. We are moving next Friday to Auz but wondered if anyone had any experience with transferring money. What company or did you use a bank. We have done some research but have yet to find one that has not had really bad reviews in the last few months. Any suggestions would be awesome.


I have been using Transferwise without any issues. Be aware of the transfer limit out of the US. Over 10,000 requires alot of paperwork, so stay under that. Transferwise and OFX seem to be the most reputable with the lowest rates.


----------



## soccerplr

We use transferwise aswell - works really well.

Also, we've been asked by our CO to provide additional information (State/FBI Checks). 
Wondering if anyone knows, once the additional documentation is attached/submitted, how soon after do the COs typically approve the application? 

We're trying to figure out if we can start planning our move, or if its too early..


----------



## global6

soccerplr said:


> We use transferwise aswell - works really well.
> 
> Also, we've been asked by our CO to provide additional information (State/FBI Checks).
> Wondering if anyone knows, once the additional documentation is attached/submitted, how soon after do the COs typically approve the application?
> 
> We're trying to figure out if we can start planning our move, or if its too early..


Hi Soccerplr,

I know of 8 posters that have provided enough information to know. Listed below. Unfortunately, the range is really wide so unfortunately it may be too early....

GJAussie - 1 day
AnnainNYC - 2 weeks
Foreverwaiting - 4 days
Australia 2019 - 2 months
NYCtoAUS - 3 months
stateson - 3.5 months
NicolePMV - 4 days
AussieNYYank - 1.5 months
SwedeinNYC - 11 days

The calc for AussieNYank and stateson are estimates but should be within a week of being right e.g. they said we submitted info in the 1st week of April or something along those lines without the specific date.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Can also recommend transferwise. Easy, quick, and the fee is tiny compared to a lot of banks.


----------



## Tracy Akossiwa

*309 from Washington*

Hi 
Any stats on wait times for a green card holder. Married to an Aussie please?


----------



## global6

Tracy Akossiwa said:


> Hi
> Any stats on wait times for a green card holder. Married to an Aussie please?


 hi Tracey, not really but what visa type are you on currently?


----------



## nyctombe

global6 said:


> Thanks nyctombe. Did you do prints for your state background check or just FBI? Our NY state background check is taking forever. We did prints for it but maybe didn't need to??


We both (sponsor and applicant) did both - we went to the channelers brick and mortar office and had them take and submit then and there. It was pricey (a little over $200 for both of us) but worth it.


----------



## BeeBee2

Hey everyone, 

quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting? 

Deebs
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Oyetoba
Noone:
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Global6
Kjmag (309)
Brownbear2 (309)
Keirangood
rmbnv (309)



December 2016
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

January 2017
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018 
Global6
Kjmag (309)

August 2017
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

September 2017
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

October 2017
Keirangood
rmbnv (309)

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (309)
Julzy (300)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)
MrsL-D (309)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)

April 2018
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

May 2018
Carcrashearts (309)

June 2018
Wazza100

September 2018
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## rmbnv

BeeBee2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting?


Hi BeeBee2, not sure with others but as for me, we are still waiting for a grant. Haven't heard from Immigration either. We lodged Oct27 2017. When did you submit yours?


----------



## BeeBee2

rmbnv said:


> Hi BeeBee2, not sure with others but as for me, we are still waiting for a grant. Haven't heard from Immigration either. We lodged Oct27 2017. When did you submit yours?


Mines April 2018 so ive only been waiting almost 7months only problem with mine is i havent seen my husband in 16 months we cant get visitor visas for aus or usa its a long story. hopefully you get yours soon *Fingers Crossed* i also hope that the person at the top of the list just hasnt updated the forum because that's so upsetting.


----------



## rmbnv

BeeBee2 said:


> Mines April 2018 so ive only been waiting almost 7months only problem with mine is i havent seen my husband in 16 months we cant get visitor visas for aus or usa its a long story. hopefully you get yours soon *Fingers Crossed* i also hope that the person at the top of the list just hasnt updated the forum because that's so upsetting.


Oh no that's pretty hard &#128542; in our case, i can visit him anytime in the USA but not the other way around. However I can only visit him there for short periods since I have my job here in Au to take care of. Really hoping we get ours before the year ends. We are planning and expecting for him to come here on Jan2019. Hopefully it'll all work out. All the best to you too!


----------



## Space_Dog

Hey hey, we are still waiting to hear anything after providing requested documents on September 4. 

I (sponsor) am going to go ahead and move back in early november, and my partner (applicant) is coming with me on an ETA visa to help with the move and getting settled. We were thinking about emailing Immi to give them a heads up but I am wondering: can we get in trouble for saying that I am moving and he is visiting, since that means we are no longer "living together"? We will of course be staying together in Aus, but our legal places of residence would be different.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Space_Dog said:


> Hey hey, we are still waiting to hear anything after providing requested documents on September 4.
> 
> I (sponsor) am going to go ahead and move back in early november, and my partner (applicant) is coming with me on an ETA visa to help with the move and getting settled. We were thinking about emailing Immi to give them a heads up but I am wondering: can we get in trouble for saying that I am moving and he is visiting, since that means we are no longer "living together"? We will of course be staying together in Aus, but our legal places of residence would be different.


Just upload the travel itinerary. No need to go into detail. But if you want to anyway, there's nothing wrong with that as you're not living apart on a permanent basis.


----------



## BeeBee2

Space_Dog said:


> Hey hey, we are still waiting to hear anything after providing requested documents on September 4.
> 
> I (sponsor) am going to go ahead and move back in early november, and my partner (applicant) is coming with me on an ETA visa to help with the move and getting settled. We were thinking about emailing Immi to give them a heads up but I am wondering: can we get in trouble for saying that I am moving and he is visiting, since that means we are no longer "living together"? We will of course be staying together in Aus, but our legal places of residence would be different.


That's actually so sad hopefully you get it any day now!! your partner will be here before the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## global6

nyctombe said:


> We both (sponsor and applicant) did both - we went to the channelers brick and mortar office and had them take and submit then and there. It was pricey (a little over $200 for both of us) but worth it.


Thanks very much for replying. We didn't use a channeler as we weren't living in the US anymore. NY State received our documentation Oct 5 but we haven't got anything back yet. Hopefully we will soon as that is the last thing we need to submit on our request for additional info list.


----------



## global6

BeeBee2 said:


> Mines April 2018 so ive only been waiting almost 7months only problem with mine is i havent seen my husband in 16 months we cant get visitor visas for aus or usa its a long story. hopefully you get yours soon *Fingers Crossed* i also hope that the person at the top of the list just hasnt updated the forum because that's so upsetting.


Hi BeeBee, I think the person at the top just stopped posting to this forum. For the last 17 posters that have provided information on when they heard from immigration the range of dates that they received their first contact (either visa grant or request for more info) is actually very tight. Most received first contact between 14-14.5 months after submitting their application. There were outliers, JKBS was just under 13 months and Lyndiz87 was 16.5 months. Outside of that it is all the 14-14.5 months range. That probably doesn't sound great as you are on month 7 but they are broadly processing in the order received and things re moving even if it feels glacial. In terms of what you can do in the interim best to make double sure your application is approval ready when they do actually look at it i.e. around 14 months. Many seem to get caught out on state police checks (myself included). It is also worth making sure your medical and FBI checks are current for when you hit 14 months. Anyway, hope that helps even if it probably isn't what you want to hear.


----------



## BeeBee2

global6 said:


> Hi BeeBee, I think the person at the top just stopped posting to this forum. For the last 17 posters that have provided information on when they heard from immigration the range of dates that they received their first contact (either visa grant or request for more info) is actually very tight. Most received first contact between 14-14.5 months after submitting their application. There were outliers, JKBS was just under 13 months and Lyndiz87 was 16.5 months. Outside of that it is all the 14-14.5 months range. That probably doesn't sound great as you are on month 7 but they are broadly processing in the order received and things re moving even if it feels glacial. In terms of what you can do in the interim best to make double sure your application is approval ready when they do actually look at it i.e. around 14 months. Many seem to get caught out on state police checks (myself included). It is also worth making sure your medical and FBI checks are current for when you hit 14 months. Anyway, hope that helps even if it probably isn't what you want to hear.


No 14 months is never what anyone wants to hear especially considering i've been apart from my husband for 16 months already... his application was fully front loaded 3 months after lodgement including state, FBI and i even made him do a county one, I'm not taking any risks. i work in the migration field and see so many applications come through from many different countries between 8-13 months. it just seems like DC unfortunately has a very average processing time of 14 months. oh well only 7 more to go haha.


----------



## global6

BeeBee2 said:


> No 14 months is never what anyone wants to hear especially considering i've been apart from my husband for 16 months already... his application was fully front loaded 3 months after lodgement including state, FBI and i even made him do a county one, I'm not taking any risks. i work in the migration field and see so many applications come through from many different countries between 8-13 months. it just seems like DC unfortunately has a very average processing time of 14 months. oh well only 7 more to go haha.


DC is very slow unfortunately...a prior user said one Australian immigration official told them that the number of applications quadrupled after Trump was elected.... just make sure your medical / FBI checks don't expire before the 14 months / 15 months. In other not so great news the processing times have been increasing by about 0.3 months each month. i.e. in 3 months time the average time before you hear from immigration will be 15-15.5 months, not 14-14.5 months. Sigh. Sorry.


----------



## BeeBee2

global6 said:


> DC is very slow unfortunately...a prior user said one Australian immigration official told them that the number of applications quadrupled after Trump was elected.... just make sure your medical / FBI checks don't expire before the 14 months / 15 months. In other not so great news the processing times have been increasing by about 0.3 months each month. i.e. in 3 months time the average time before you hear from immigration will be 15-15.5 months, not 14-14.5 months. Sigh. Sorry.


Its whatever he will be here eventually in 2019 that's all that matters, and i will never allow anything to expire haha i refuse to have a RFI. I'm just glad i'm half way there hopefully.


----------



## global6

BeeBee2 said:


> global6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DC is very slow unfortunately...a prior user said one Australian immigration official told them that the number of applications quadrupled after Trump was elected.... just make sure your medical / FBI checks don't expire before the 14 months / 15 months. In other not so great news the processing times have been increasing by about 0.3 months each month. i.e. in 3 months time the average time before you hear from immigration will be 15-15.5 months, not 14-14.5 months. Sigh. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its whatever he will be here eventually in 2019 that's all that matters, and i will never allow anything to expire haha i refuse to have a RFI. I'm just glad i'm half way there hopefully.
Click to expand...

You may get lucky and the Aussie gov adds resources which means they start getting through the applications faster. Fingers crossed for you &#128578;


----------



## nyctombe

global6 said:


> You may get lucky and the Aussie gov adds resources which means they start getting through the applications faster. Fingers crossed for you &#128578;


I keep an eye out - there's been one job postings over the last year or so for a visa processing agent (with the whopping salary of $42k) in DC. It doesn't look like theyre interested in adding any resources to DC. So much for mateship, eh!


----------



## Kjmag

BeeBee2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting?
> 
> Deebs
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Oyetoba
> Noone:
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018
> Nyctombe (309)


 We received a request for more info on Oct 10. We submitted all the info they asked for (US state background check for me; AFP check and FBI check for Aus partner) on Oct 18. Haven't heard back yet. I'm so anxious to hear back from them. It is so disconcerting to hear that some people hear back immediately and some wait months...hope others are having a better time with all of it! Thanks for the support.


----------



## jetlag

We received a request for more info on Oct 10. We submitted all the info they asked for (US state background check for me; AFP check and FBI check for Aus partner) on Oct 18. Haven't heard back yet. I'm so anxious to hear back from them. It is so disconcerting to hear that some people hear back immediately and some wait months...hope others are having a better time with all of it! Thanks for the support.[/QUOTE]

We are in the same position. Applied June 30th 2017 and were asked exactly 14 months later to provide additional information in the form of a State Police Check. It took 6 excruciatingly long weeks for it to be returned from California but we have now uploaded and waiting to hear at any moment our visa has been approved. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Aztec

BeeBee2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting?
> 
> Deebs
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Oyetoba
> Noone:
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> April 2018
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018
> Nyctombe (309)


Hi there, recieved a request from immi for more info. at the end of August. Submitted within 28 days. Still waiting on one more document that is taking time, but have not heard anything yet. On one hand, I am not in a hurry as I don't plan to return to OZ until next year, though police report and medicals will expire in November so starting to get concerned.


----------



## soccerplr

Update:
We just sent through our additional documents after a RFI (within the 28 day time frame), status has been updated to "further assessment". Now its time to wait ! 

With that being said, our medical expires late Jan 2019. Has anyone had experience with providing further info, only to wait until after the medicals have expired for a new medical request or approval of application? Really hoping they approve prior to Jan 2019, or we'll have to schedule another medical...

Thanks for all your input thus far !


----------



## ladypilot

It seems like most people are being asked for further information in the form of US state background and AFPs. For both, my partner and I did the online ones that did not require fingerprinting....AFP was the $42 online app, my Michigan state one was like $20 and just a name check.

For those who have been asked for the above, did the CO want new checks, fingerprint checks, something else? I want to make sure my application is absolutely complete. Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> It seems like most people are being asked for further information in the form of US state background and AFPs. For both, my partner and I did the online ones that did not require fingerprinting....AFP was the $42 online app, my Michigan state one was like $20 and just a name check.
> 
> For those who have been asked for the above, did the CO want new checks, fingerprint checks, something else? I want to make sure my application is absolutely complete. Thanks!


 You've done those correctly. Not all states require fingerprints; simply name and maybe SSN. My state didn't require it and had no issues.

AFP is a no print check, but needs to be #33 option or whatever for immigration purposes. The exact instructions are on the immigration website for the partner visas.

FBI is always print check.


----------



## Kjmag

Aztec said:


> Hi there, recieved a request from immi for more info. at the end of August. Submitted within 28 days. Still waiting on one more document that is taking time, but have not heard anything yet. On one hand, I am not in a hurry as I don't plan to return to OZ until next year, though police report and medicals will expire in November so starting to get concerned.


My medical and FBI check were expired when they asked for more info and they didn't require me to redo them. So I doubt it will be an issue for you. I don't think they go through a second set of requests for more info. Good luck!


----------



## Kjmag

jetlag said:


> We received a request for more info on Oct 10. We submitted all the info they asked for (US state background check for me; AFP check and FBI check for Aus partner) on Oct 18. Haven't heard back yet. I'm so anxious to hear back from them. It is so disconcerting to hear that some people hear back immediately and some wait months...hope others are having a better time with all of it! Thanks for the support.


We are in the same position. Applied June 30th 2017 and were asked exactly 14 months later to provide additional information in the form of a State Police Check. It took 6 excruciatingly long weeks for it to be returned from California but we have now uploaded and waiting to hear at any moment our visa has been approved. Fingers crossed!![/QUOTE]

I really hope it comes through for you guys soon! Sometimes I wonder if we are all part of a social expirment to see how much they can stretch our capacity for patience and optimism before breaking point...


----------



## YankeeAussie

For those that submitted additional evidence after you heard back, out of curiosity, how come you guys did not upload the medical and federal/state background checks some months into the application instead of waiting to hear back? Wouldn't that delay you more (I.E - instead of hearing back for more evidence, it may have been a possible grant if the application was loaded).

Either way, hopefully not long to go!


----------



## global6

YankeeAussie said:


> For those that submitted additional evidence after you heard back, out of curiosity, how come you guys did not upload the medical and federal/state background checks some months into the application instead of waiting to hear back? Wouldn't that delay you more (I.E - instead of hearing back for more evidence, it may have been a possible grant if the application was loaded).
> 
> Either way, hopefully not long to go!


In my case YankeeAussie it's because we didn't realize we needed state police checks &#128555;


----------



## Space_Dog

YankeeAussie said:


> For those that submitted additional evidence after you heard back, out of curiosity, how come you guys did not upload the medical and federal/state background checks some months into the application instead of waiting to hear back? Wouldn't that delay you more (I.E - instead of hearing back for more evidence, it may have been a possible grant if the application was loaded).
> 
> Either way, hopefully not long to go!


We uploaded the medical checks several months after submitting so that was not a problem for us - although I will note that the home affairs website at the time (I have it copy/pasted) said "Do not organise your health examinations until you are asked to do so by your case officer". Bad advice.

For the police checks, we submitted the applicant's state and federal as needed and I also submitted my (sponsor) federal/FBI check. Despite obsessively reading all the guidelines we could find at the time - I did not realize that they also required me (sponsor) to submit a US state-level check. The sponsor documents police clearance section of the partner visa page just says to submit "a police certificate from any country, including their home country, that they spent a total of 12 or more months in the last 10 years" and does not mention state-level checks.


----------



## Kjmag

YankeeAussie said:


> For those that submitted additional evidence after you heard back, out of curiosity, how come you guys did not upload the medical and federal/state background checks some months into the application instead of waiting to hear back? Wouldn't that delay you more (I.E - instead of hearing back for more evidence, it may have been a possible grant if the application was loaded).
> 
> Either way, hopefully not long to go!


Ya we didn't realize they would ask for that either. It has only recently been discussed on this forum that that was being requested. I don't remember that being stated as a possible request on the application. I might have missed something but I am definitely kicking myself for it.


----------



## Kjmag

For those of you in the “further assessment” stage, I’m wondering if anyone is willing to share the name of their case manager. I’m interested to see if we can get an idea of how many people are actually processing these visas in DC and/or who processes them more quickly once additional info is requested. You can find the name in the cover letter attachment. Ours is “XX”. EDIT: I am unsure how to delete this post but I edited it to remove the CM as I became aware that it is not allowed to post that info.


----------



## kierangood

Hi all
I am still waiting for the visa to come through, but we did get a notice telling us that the visa has been received on the 12th October.


----------



## rmbnv

kierangood said:


> Hi all
> I am still waiting for the visa to come through, but we did get a notice telling us that the visa has been received on the 12th October.


Hi kierangood, sorry i did not get you on "visa has been received on the 12th October"

We've received the application in progress auto email today.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> Ya we didn't realize they would ask for that either. It has only recently been discussed on this forum that that was being requested. I don't remember that being stated as a possible request on the application. I might have missed something but I am definitely kicking myself for it.


It's not a new thing and has always been discussed in the forum. It's been on the immigration website since at least the first time I got on it 3.5 years ago. The visa website changed last year, and they do link you to it. You just have to keep clicking through the links provided.

On the visa website under "Follow these steps" you click "Applicant documents". 
Under "Character documents" you select "Police certificates".
Under "Overseas police certificates" you click "More information is available about our character requirement".
Then scroll down and click "United States of America".

Yes it's buried, but everyone should be reading the entirety of the website including sublinks if doing the app themselves and not using a professional.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> For those of you in the "further assessment" stage, I'm wondering if anyone is willing to share the name of their case manager. I'm interested to see if we can get an idea of how many people are actually processing these visas in DC and/or who processes them more quickly once additional info is requested. You can find the name in the cover letter attachment. Ours is "G."


You're not allowed to post CO names on here but you are allowed to use initials. I suggest you edit your post before it gets flagged.


----------



## Kjmag

Skybluebrewer said:


> You're not allowed to post CO names on here but you are allowed to use initials. I suggest you edit your post before it gets flagged.


Oh wow thanks for the heads up. I did not know of that rule.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> Oh wow thanks for the heads up. I did not know of that rule.


I believe you're still able to use initials if you still want to ask the question about who has who.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Thanks for the responses! Always nice to see other stories and it makes sense why some of you submitted yours after. And for those waiting and reading this forum, now may be a good chance to get started if it's been some months since you lodged the applications!

Said it before, but, very thankful to have skybluebrewer around here. Really helped me fill in the gaps for the more tricky parts of the application!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Just paying it forward. I got a ton of advice on here before we did our own app and I don't think we could have done it properly without this forum.


----------



## rmbnv

Agree! Really appreciate all the insights/advices on this forum.

We have recently uploaded both state police check and FBI check. 

The first set that we uploaded when we lodged last year will be expiring end of Nov so we decided to get new checks and submit them before they even request.


----------



## ladypilot

Me too! Just redid my FBI check before I left the states....REALLY hoping I won't need a new medical (expires in March '19).


----------



## KTE711

Hi! Has anyone had experience on updating sponsor dual citizenship info? When I applied my Aus husband did not have his US citizenship however he now does! So there is a change in circumstance but not even sure if we need to tell them? Any thoughts?


----------



## YankeeAussie

I'm amused how fast other country folks get their visa within a year or less. Why is the US so slow? :/


----------



## rmbnv

YankeeAussie said:


> I'm amused how fast other country folks get their visa within a year or less. Why is the US so slow? :/


I know right &#128542; it's so incomparable!

6months vs 13 or more months &#128542;


----------



## Skybluebrewer

YankeeAussie said:


> I'm amused how fast other country folks get their visa within a year or less. Why is the US so slow? :/


Just bad luck in timing. It used to only take a few months from the U.S. until around the end of 2016 to early 2017, then wait times started to slowly blow out. At least from the small percentage of applicants from the U.S. that post on this forum.


----------



## soccerplr

On that note, does anyone have any updates ? Have their been approvals for 309s during Nov/Dec in the past? Hope our friends in Washington haven’t gone on holiday just yet *fingere crossed*


----------



## Tony121

Hi all,

Quick question - has anyone had their visa approved with either their medicals or police check being 12 months or older? 
My AFP checks and medical is coming up and I'm not sure whether just letting them pass the 12 months and if they ask us to do them again then just doing so or should I just cough up the cash and be preemptive that they will require updated ones...


----------



## esiyah

Hey Guys,

I'm just curious if we could add what the processing times were as at each month people applied. i.e. As at April 2018 (309 Processing time was 10 / 13 months).

I know there's no real reliance on the times posted, and there's so many varying factors, but I'm definitely curious to see the processing times said vs actual.

I added the processing times I was aware of below. 



BeeBee2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting?
> 
> Deebs
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Oyetoba
> Noone:
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> April 2018 (309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018 (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018 (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018 (309 processing time was 21 / 26 months)
> Nyctombe (309)


----------



## Julzy

Info request received today! We are pretty excited at the request for the date and venue of our ceremony which our celebrant will be able to provide today. Our 1 year mark is approaching on our 300 in a matter of days and my partner was scheduled to leave at the end of this current tourist visa next week. Fingers crossed we can get this last part sorted before then, to save another overseas trip.


----------



## nyctombe

esiyah said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm just curious if we could add what the processing times were as at each month people applied. i.e. As at April 2018 (309 Processing time was 10 / 13 months).
> 
> I know there's no real reliance on the times posted, and there's so many varying factors, but I'm definitely curious to see the processing times said vs actual.
> 
> I added the processing times I was aware of below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeeBee2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> quick question, have any of these people received their visa? or have they just not come on here and told us? or are they still waiting?
> 
> Deebs
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Oyetoba
> Noone:
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> April 2018 (309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018 (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018 (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018 (309 processing time was 21 / 26 months)
> Nyctombe (309)
Click to expand...

The processing time when I applied 9/2018 was 13 to 17 months; I'm unsure of where you got 21/26 but that's significantly more than my account and Home Affairs states.


----------



## BeeBee2

nyctombe said:


> The processing time when I applied 9/2018 was 13 to 17 months; I'm unsure of where you got 21/26 but that's significantly more than my account and Home Affairs states.


it must of been July/August the 21-26 months worst months of my life.


----------



## Aztec

Tony121 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question - has anyone had their visa approved with either their medicals or police check being 12 months or older?
> My AFP checks and medical is coming up and I'm not sure whether just letting them pass the 12 months and if they ask us to do them again then just doing so or should I just cough up the cash and be preemptive that they will require updated ones...


I'm in the same situation. Curious what others have to say.


----------



## nyctombe

BeeBee2 said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The processing time when I applied 9/2018 was 13 to 17 months; I'm unsure of where you got 21/26 but that's significantly more than my account and Home Affairs states.
> 
> 
> 
> it must of been July/August the 21-26 months worst months of my life.
Click to expand...

It did jump to that insane wait, briefly, at the beginning of the fiscal year. Many professionals predicted that, so if you worked with a lawyer they likely would have warned you - this is why we didn't file over the summer.


----------



## BeeBee2

nyctombe said:


> It did jump to that insane wait, briefly, at the beginning of the fiscal year. Many professionals predicted that, so if you worked with a lawyer they likely would have warned you - this is why we didn't file over the summer.


Wait so you waited 3 months to lodge your application because it was summer in the USA?!?! and it was predicted that processing times would rise?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Those times aren't locked in based on what they were when you applied.


----------



## nyctombe

BeeBee2 said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did jump to that insane wait, briefly, at the beginning of the fiscal year. Many professionals predicted that, so if you worked with a lawyer they likely would have warned you - this is why we didn't file over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so you waited 3 months to lodge your application because it was summer in the USA?!?! and it was predicted that processing times would rise?
Click to expand...

Ha! No, our lawyer told us it'd be smart to wait and file after the fiscal new year in Australia, rather than be in the rush of filings at the end of June. So we waited a little bit to let things settle down - which happened to be over US summer &#128578;


----------



## BeeBee2

nyctombe said:


> Ha! No, our lawyer told us it'd be smart to wait and file after the fiscal new year in Australia, rather than be in the rush of filings at the end of June. So we waited a little bit to let things settle down - which happened to be over US summer &#128578;


haha, i was so confused, makes sense now!


----------



## Kjmag

Tony121 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question - has anyone had their visa approved with either their medicals or police check being 12 months or older?
> My AFP checks and medical is coming up and I'm not sure whether just letting them pass the 12 months and if they ask us to do them again then just doing so or should I just cough up the cash and be preemptive that they will require updated ones...


I haven't received my visa yet but I did receive a request for more info when both my FBI and health checks were expired (we really jumped the gun) and they did not require me to redo either. But honestly, I would redo the FBI one because its not too expensive or difficult to do. And i can't speak for every clinic that does health checks, but the Seattle clinic currently has a month long waitlist. So maybe just get on the waitlist and decide later if you want to actually schedule an appointment. It would be a real downer to get the request for another health check and you have to wait in line for a month before seeing a doc. Waiting to hear back from them after a request for info is hellish, so I would do everything you can to ensure you have a full application


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> I haven't received my visa yet but I did receive a request for more info when both my FBI and health checks were expired (we really jumped the gun) and they did not require me to redo either. But honestly, I would redo the FBI one because its not too expensive or difficult to do. And i can't speak for every clinic that does health checks, but the Seattle clinic currently has a month long waitlist. So maybe just get on the waitlist and decide later if you want to actually schedule an appointment. It would be a real downer to get the request for another health check and you have to wait in line for a month before seeing a doc. Waiting to hear back from them after a request for info is hellish, so I would do everything you can to ensure you have a full application


I'm interested to see if they request them later on. Keep us posted.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Hello All,
It’s been awhile since I have been on the forum. I thought I’d let you all know that I am currently in Australia living with my husband (FINALLY!!!). I arrived on October 3rd. My family situation is complicated…more complicated than I had originally thought. That is why we will be canceling our 309 application (originally lodged on November 6th, 2017) and lodging again onshore with an 820. This time we will be using a migration agent. We still have a battle ahead, but at least this time I can do it while living with my husband. In the end, if Australia won’t take me and my family, I’m sure the US will.

We haven’t lodged our 820 yet (we will be today or tomorrow), but our soon-to-be canceled 309 is still in the queue. I just thought you all might like to know that I finally got some correspondence from the department saying my application was now in process after one year of waiting on our 309. In fact, it was on the one year mark exactly. This makes me suspect that on the one year anniversary an email is automatically generated. Either that or someone in the department is made aware on the one year anniversary. Anyway, it has been good having you all to go through this process with. I wish you all well. I think I was the one that originally put the 309 list together. Feel free to take me off now. Thank you all!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hello All,
> It's been awhile since I have been on the forum. I thought I'd let you all know that I am currently in Australia living with my husband (FINALLY!!!). I arrived on October 3rd. My family situation is complicated&#8230;more complicated than I had originally thought. That is why we will be canceling our 309 application (originally lodged on November 6th, 2017) and lodging again onshore with an 820. This time we will be using a migration agent. We still have a battle ahead, but at least this time I can do it while living with my husband. In the end, if Australia won't take me and my family, I'm sure the US will.
> 
> We haven't lodged our 820 yet (we will be today or tomorrow), but our soon-to-be canceled 309 is still in the queue. I just thought you all might like to know that I finally got some correspondence from the department saying my application was now in process after one year of waiting on our 309. In fact, it was on the one year mark exactly. This makes me suspect that on the one year anniversary an email is automatically generated. Either that or someone in the department is made aware on the one year anniversary. Anyway, it has been good having you all to go through this process with. I wish you all well. I think I was the one that originally put the 309 list together. Feel free to take me off now. Thank you all!


I think it's just coincidence as I received that email just before grant and I was only 3 months in to waiting.

If you're already going to pay the fee again, why are you withdrawing the 309/100? Nothing stopping you from having two in queue. Just a bonus if one is granted before the other and you just withdraw the one that wasn't granted then. Seems ridiculous to withdraw one to apply again and start the waiting all over again.


----------



## Aztec

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hello All,
> It's been awhile since I have been on the forum. I thought I'd let you all know that I am currently in Australia living with my husband (FINALLY!!!). I arrived on October 3rd. My family situation is complicated&#8230;more complicated than I had originally thought. That is why we will be canceling our 309 application (originally lodged on November 6th, 2017) and lodging again onshore with an 820. This time we will be using a migration agent. We still have a battle ahead, but at least this time I can do it while living with my husband. In the end, if Australia won't take me and my family, I'm sure the US will.
> 
> We haven't lodged our 820 yet (we will be today or tomorrow), but our soon-to-be canceled 309 is still in the queue. I just thought you all might like to know that I finally got some correspondence from the department saying my application was now in process after one year of waiting on our 309. In fact, it was on the one year mark exactly. This makes me suspect that on the one year anniversary an email is automatically generated. Either that or someone in the department is made aware on the one year anniversary. Anyway, it has been good having you all to go through this process with. I wish you all well. I think I was the one that originally put the 309 list together. Feel free to take me off now. Thank you all!


Hi there, 
Curious why you are cancelling your 309 (assuming it is not private). I did receive the auto generated correspondence at exactly the 1 year date, as did a few others on this thread. I am now at 16+ months waiting and am getting nervous as my medical and police reports expire this month. I will be ready to head to Oz in the new year and would hope I know where I stand visa wise very soon.


----------



## Pyrite

We received a request for further information today, asking for FBI/state police checks and health exam for my partner. Our application has also been updated to "Initial Assessment". 

Super surprised to receive this. We applied for a 462 on the 11/11.

Does anyone know if the request means they will approve the 300 soon after they receive everything they requested?


----------



## KTE711

Pyrite said:


> We received a request for further information today, asking for FBI/state police checks and health exam for my partner. Our application has also been updated to "Initial Assessment".
> 
> Super surprised to receive this. We applied for a 462 on the 11/11.
> 
> Does anyone know if the request means they will approve the 300 soon after they receive everything they requested?


You just got me very excited! We applied in the same month! Best wishes!


----------



## Gelaaa

I lodged from the Philippines last October 2018, then immediately after I submitted the application, same time, there was a red action flag- Medical Request was being asked. Untill now, status is received.


----------



## global6

Pyrite said:


> We received a request for further information today, asking for FBI/state police checks and health exam for my partner. Our application has also been updated to "Initial Assessment".
> 
> Super surprised to receive this. We applied for a 462 on the 11/11.
> 
> Does anyone know if the request means they will approve the 300 soon after they receive everything they requested?


Hi Pyrite, That's great you got contacted so quickly. I wonder if it had anything to do with submitting your other visa application because they contacted you much more promptly than I've seen of late. Unfortunately the time until grant after giving them the info they requested is anybody's guess. Recently I've seen as soon as 1 day later through to 3 months later. Right now there are posters on this forum who have been waiting for 2.5 months (and counting) after supplying additional information. I think the last grant on this site was October 18th. Hopefully a few will start coming through towards the end of the month. Separately, Dannygolucky, I wondered if you had submitted your follow info / heard anything?


----------



## Pyrite

global6 said:


> Hi Pyrite, That's great you got contacted so quickly. I wonder if it had anything to do with submitting your other visa application because they contacted you much more promptly than I've seen of late. Unfortunately the time until grant after giving them the info they requested is anybody's guess. Recently I've seen as soon as 1 day later through to 3 months later. Right now there are posters on this forum who have been waiting for 2.5 months (and counting) after supplying additional information. I think the last grant on this site was October 18th. Hopefully a few will start coming through towards the end of the month.


We thought that it might have something to do with the 462 application but since others have applied, approved and arrived on 462 without any contact I really have no idea. I did see that some had waited a day and others 3 months, but even 3 months is faster than we were expecting. We had no plans on lodging our health checks/police checks for another month or two.



KTE711 said:


> You just got me very excited! We applied in the same month! Best wishes!


Hopefully others begin hearing stuff soon! I know there is a bunch of 300 & 309s lodged in April.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Oh, wow! We applied for the same visa (300) weeks apart and you've already heard back? I have received nothing so far. I planned on doing my background/medical checks in early December anyways.


----------



## BeeBee2

Pyrite said:


> We thought that it might have something to do with the 462 application but since others have applied, approved and arrived on 462 without any contact I really have no idea. I did see that some had waited a day and others 3 months, but even 3 months is faster than we were expecting. We had no plans on lodging our health checks/police checks for another month or two.
> 
> Hopefully others begin hearing stuff soon! I know there is a bunch of 300 & 309s lodged in April.


OMGGGGGG that's makes me so excited i'm the 11th of April so im praying that they send me something soon!!!!! i'm so happy for you!!! looks like they are trying to keep the 2018 applications processing normally while still trying to deal with the 2016/2017 back log.


----------



## Pyrite

Some more good news, our 462 was approved this morning. 

So we are currently deciding if we want my fiance to come on the 462 in the next 3 weeks, do the health exam here and risk having to leave shortly after he arrives for 300 grant. Or not use the 462, do the health exam over there (which involves travelling to California or Washington State) and risk waiting for up to 3 months for the 300 grant. 

Cannot complain too much, but it is an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## global6

Pyrite said:


> Some more good news, our 462 was approved this morning.
> 
> So we are currently deciding if we want my fiance to come on the 462 in the next 3 weeks, do the health exam here and risk having to leave shortly after he arrives for 300 grant. Or not use the 462, do the health exam over there (which involves travelling to California or Washington State) and risk waiting for up to 3 months for the 300 grant.
> 
> Cannot complain too much, but it is an unexpected turn of events.


Hi Pyrite, if it was me I'd definitely come in on the 462. There is nothing to say the 300 will be approved in 3 months. Prior poster stated on took 3.5 months. Those that had it approved in three months were often up against the far limit of the guidelines on total processing time. It's great you got the early reach out for additional info but that doesn't mean they won't take 10 months to turn the next step around. You would still be in the current processing times if they did that. It's so unknown. If you have the 462 I'd take the bird in the hand.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Pyrite said:


> Some more good news, our 462 was approved this morning.
> 
> So we are currently deciding if we want my fiance to come on the 462 in the next 3 weeks, do the health exam here and risk having to leave shortly after he arrives for 300 grant. Or not use the 462, do the health exam over there (which involves travelling to California or Washington State) and risk waiting for up to 3 months for the 300 grant.
> 
> Cannot complain too much, but it is an unexpected turn of events.


Not sure health exam costs in Cali or WA, but I paid significantly more in Florida than I would have doing the medical in Oz. Also, like the previous poster said, who knows how long they'll take? Idk where you are but from Perth we can pick up a roundtrip flight to Bali for A$200-300. We used the time to go offshore as a mini celebration vacay for the grant.

Try uploading a flight itinerary (if you've already booked them) in immi. Maybe they'll see it and get the grant before he gets here.


----------



## rmbnv

Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.

It’s iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can’t wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.

We are currently in our 13month and haven’t heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there’s no bearing at all.

Sorry guys for venting. It’s just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.

Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office. 

Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It’s so unfair.


----------



## Pyrite

global6 said:


> Hi Pyrite, if it was me I'd definitely come in on the 462. There is nothing to say the 300 will be approved in 3 months. Prior poster stated on took 3.5 months. Those that had it approved in three months were often up against the far limit of the guidelines on total processing time. It's great you got the early reach out for additional info but that doesn't mean they won't take 10 months to turn the next step around. You would still be in the current processing times if they did that. It's so unknown. If you have the 462 I'd take the bird in the hand.


That is a very good point global6. I did not realise that those who had been approved in 3 months were near the guideline limit. We were heavily leaning towards having him come over as it was, but that point kind of sealed the deal. We plan on buying his ticket in the next few days. Thank you!



Skybluebrewer said:


> Not sure health exam costs in Cali or WA, but I paid significantly more in Florida than I would have doing the medical in Oz. Also, like the previous poster said, who knows how long they'll take? Idk where you are but from Perth we can pick up a roundtrip flight to Bali for A$200-300. We used the time to go offshore as a mini celebration vacay for the grant.


We did a bit of ringing around and the cost is definitely more in the USA than here. Add in cost of travel + accommodation and it is quite a bit more, especially when we can do it here in my city.

Our plan is to have him travel to NZ since we are near Brissy. Unfortunately I'll unlikely be able to join him.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

rmbnv said:


> Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.
> 
> It's iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can't wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.
> 
> We are currently in our 13month and haven't heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there's no bearing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys for venting. It's just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.
> 
> Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office.
> 
> Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It's so unfair.


Having been reading the forums since mid-2015, I can tell you that grants from the U.S. used to be around 3-5 months consistently until a certain person became commander-in-chief. Could be coincidence. Could be a higher volume of applicants around the same time. Who knows?


----------



## Kjmag

rmbnv said:


> Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.
> 
> It's iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can't wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.
> 
> We are currently in our 13month and haven't heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there's no bearing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys for venting. It's just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.
> 
> Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office.
> 
> Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It's so unfair.


I often feel in the same boat as you. It is so easy to get so frustrated with the process, especially when you have literally no control over the situation. This visa approval has literally taken over my brain, I think about it the moment I wake up and in every idle part of my day. However, I recently realized that I need to have more acceptance with the fact that it will come when it comes. Unfortunately, there is no discernible logic or significant pattern to the approvals. And when you try to make logical decisions about an illogical process, you will constantly be disappointed (which I have done time and time again). So I guess I don't really have the right to tell you how to feel about this visa, but it has helped me to take a step back and have confidence that it will come when it comes. However, reaching out to ask questions also can't hurt. But I'm not sure who to direct you to. Haven't had any luck finding someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Skybluebrewer said:


> Having been reading the forums since mid-2015, I can tell you that grants from the U.S. used to be around 3-5 months consistently until a certain person became commander-in-chief. Couple be coincidence. Could be a higher volume of applicants around the same time. Who knows?


Yea, they used to move quite quickly. I remember looking into it when my husband and I first started discussing visas.


----------



## Ozbound3

rmbnv said:


> Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.
> 
> It's iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can't wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.
> 
> We are currently in our 13month and haven't heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there's no bearing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys for venting. It's just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.
> 
> Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office.
> 
> Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It's so unfair.


I know exactly how you feel. I've even caught myself feeling slightly resentful lately when I see people from what seems like every other country being approved in 6, 7, 8 months. I just have to keep reminding myself that our time will come and we're closer to a grant every day.

I try to find different things to look forward to every month to break up the wait. My husband will be here for 3 weeks over the holidays so for now I'm trying to just focus on that and not the visa.... although that doesn't stop me from obsessively checking this forum on a daily basis lol.


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Having been reading the forums since mid-2015, I can tell you that grants from the U.S. used to be around 3-5 months consistently until a certain person became commander-in-chief. Could be coincidence. Could be a higher volume of applicants around the same time. Who knows?


I think the two go hand in hand, there is a higher volume of applicants because of the new CiC. Apparently a CO on reddit confirmed this was the case as did an official at the Ottawa HC (off the record of course). I guess a lot of common folk keep to their promises unlike Barbara Streisand and the like....


----------



## Aztec

rmbnv said:


> Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.
> 
> It's iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can't wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.
> 
> We are currently in our 13month and haven't heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there's no bearing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys for venting. It's just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.
> 
> Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office.
> 
> Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It's so unfair.


I think one has to keep in mind that anybody applying for a visa to another country is at the whim and mercy of that respective nation's immigration department. This is the same for the Canada, USA, etc. The applicant has no recourse, and the sponsor has little as well. In the case of Australia, it is a very inefficient agency as is obvious by the voluminous repetitive paperwork. Many other countries do a much better and faster job vetting and processing visa's.


----------



## nyctombe

Ozbound3 said:


> rmbnv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone from another 309/100 thread just got approved. Processing time is 7months. They lodged April 2018 and got it this month.
> 
> It's iust so frustrating how it seems that processing in other countries is way faster than those lodged from the US. Does anyone have an ideas why this is? Just can't wrapped my head around the fact why our wait times are so long compared to others.
> 
> We are currently in our 13month and haven't heard anything from immi yet aside from that auto email which I believe everyone gets so there's no bearing at all.
> 
> Sorry guys for venting. It's just so frustrating how we need to wait for more than a year but others get it in 7months.
> 
> Like seriously, what is wrong with DC office.
> 
> Can anyone remind me again who I can talk in the hopes that Immi department will do something about this? I mean im pretty sure they are aware of this uneven processing times. It's so unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I've even caught myself feeling slightly resentful lately when I see people from what seems like every other country being approved in 6, 7, 8 months. I just have to keep reminding myself that our time will come and we're closer to a grant every day.
> 
> I try to find different things to look forward to every month to break up the wait. My husband will be here for 3 weeks over the holidays so for now I'm trying to just focus on that and not the visa.... although that doesn't stop me from obsessively checking this forum on a daily basis lol.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm more than resentful. I'm furious, to be honest. I've all but given up on the Facebook groups, as it is consistently full of young couples registering relationships after a few months, applying, and getting grants inside of 6 months. Many of whom are even considered from high-risk countries. It's completely made me resentful, which I know is super detrimental.

It's just incredible frustrating, as my husband and I have been together years, have done everything "right" and we've got a long wait ahead of us. We're even looking into what our options are, as we won't be able to start a family until we get back to Australia. It's hard, for sure.


----------



## Pyrite

nyctombe said:


> Oh, I'm more than resentful. I'm furious, to be honest. I've all but given up on the Facebook groups, as it is consistently full of young couples registering relationships after a few months, applying, and getting grants inside of 6 months. Many of whom are even considered from high-risk countries. It's completely made me resentful, which I know is super detrimental.
> 
> It's just incredible frustrating, as my husband and I have been together years, have done everything "right" and we've got a long wait ahead of us. We're even looking into what our options are, as we won't be able to start a family until we get back to Australia. It's hard, for sure.


I don't even look at other threads on this forum! It just gets me down. There is a thread for 300 visas applied for this year and some people have had a 2 month turn around! I've stopped looking after that. The discrepancy between embassies is ridiculous


----------



## nyctombe

Pyrite said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm more than resentful. I'm furious, to be honest. I've all but given up on the Facebook groups, as it is consistently full of young couples registering relationships after a few months, applying, and getting grants inside of 6 months. Many of whom are even considered from high-risk countries. It's completely made me resentful, which I know is super detrimental.
> 
> It's just incredible frustrating, as my husband and I have been together years, have done everything "right" and we've got a long wait ahead of us. We're even looking into what our options are, as we won't be able to start a family until we get back to Australia. It's hard, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even look at other threads on this forum! It just gets me down. There is a thread for 300 visas applied for this year and some people have had a 2 month turn around! I've stopped looking after that. The discrepancy between embassies is ridiculous
Click to expand...

This forum is so much better than the Facebook groups! I feel like the demographic is completely different, which is a good thing.

There have been rumors, apparently, to remove the DeFacto option of the partner visa now that same sex marriage is legal. I wish this would happen, to be honest!


----------



## Riley

"There have been rumors, apparently, to remove the DeFacto option of the partner visa now that same sex marriage is legal."

IMHO - no way! Just because same sex marriage has been legalised in Australia has absolutely no bearing on the de facto provision. Ignore the rumours.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctombe said:


> There have been rumors, apparently, to remove the DeFacto option of the partner visa now that same sex marriage is legal. I wish this would happen, to be honest!


In my experience, de facto relationships are more norm to Aussie culture than marriage. It's not uncommon in the places I've lived to see couples that have been together for 5, 7, 10, 15+ years with multiple children and unmarried.


----------



## Pyrite

nyctombe said:


> There have been rumors, apparently, to remove the DeFacto option of the partner visa now that same sex marriage is legal. I wish this would happen, to be honest!


I would be surprised if this happens to be honest nor do I think it should. As skybluebrewer said, de facto is a lot more common here. I know if we had the option, my partner and I would have taken the de facto route.


----------



## esiyah

MJAus!2018 said:


> Hello All,
> It's been awhile since I have been on the forum. I thought I'd let you all know that I am currently in Australia living with my husband (FINALLY!!!). I arrived on October 3rd. My family situation is complicated&#8230;more complicated than I had originally thought. That is why we will be canceling our 309 application (originally lodged on November 6th, 2017) and lodging again onshore with an 820. This time we will be using a migration agent. We still have a battle ahead, but at least this time I can do it while living with my husband. In the end, if Australia won't take me and my family, I'm sure the US will.
> 
> We haven't lodged our 820 yet (we will be today or tomorrow), but our soon-to-be canceled 309 is still in the queue. I just thought you all might like to know that I finally got some correspondence from the department saying my application was now in process after one year of waiting on our 309. In fact, it was on the one year mark exactly. This makes me suspect that on the one year anniversary an email is automatically generated. Either that or someone in the department is made aware on the one year anniversary. Anyway, it has been good having you all to go through this process with. I wish you all well. I think I was the one that originally put the 309 list together. Feel free to take me off now. Thank you all!


I'm curious about applying for the onshore 820 visa while still waiting for the 309. Although my case is not complicated, I have considered doing the same. @MJAus!2018, can you share any info your migration agent provided on process, pros/cons? It would be super helpful in deciding whether this might be right for us. Thank you.


----------



## esiyah

Skybluebrewer said:


> I think it's just coincidence as I received that email just before grant and I was only 3 months in to waiting.
> 
> If you're already going to pay the fee again, why are you withdrawing the 309/100? Nothing stopping you from having two in queue. Just a bonus if one is granted before the other and you just withdraw the one that wasn't granted then. Seems ridiculous to withdraw one to apply again and start the waiting all over again.


Skybluebrewer, do you know of any weblinks about having those 2 visas on the go at the same time?

I wonder if the aussie government see having two visa applications at the same time as an act of desperation, and therefore, negatively?

My biggest worry is, that my partner comes to Aus on a ETA tourist visa, applies for the 820, but is unable to work. I still hear conflicting information on work rights while waiting for a decision on 820 and having entered on a ETA.


----------



## global6

Hi all, we have received a request for my husband to leave Australia so a decision can be made on his 309 visa. Skyblewbrewer may know but I haven’t seen a case where that request has come in and the applicant hasn’t then been issued the visa on leaving the country so we are excited. For reference we applied July 2017, received the auto your application is progressing email July 2018, had an RFI in October 2018, got all the info to them early November 2018 and have just gotten the leave for a decision notification. It’s been a very long road, longer than I ever thought it would be, but I also know others applied before us and haven’t heard after responding to RFIs (Aztec, SpaceDog etc) so fingers crossed you hear something more soon and fingers crossed for the others still in process that additional resources are added to the DC office. I’ll confirm once the decision has been made and hopefully the visa has actually been issued.


----------



## global6

global6 said:


> Hi all, we have received a request for my husband to leave Australia so a decision can be made on his 309 visa. Skyblewbrewer may know but I haven't seen a case where that request has come in and the applicant hasn't then been issued the visa on leaving the country so we are excited. For reference we applied July 2017, received the auto your application is progressing email July 2018, had an RFI in October 2018, got all the info to them early November 2018 and have just gotten the leave for a decision notification. It's been a very long road, longer than I ever thought it would be, but I also know others applied before us and haven't heard after responding to RFIs (Aztec, SpaceDog etc) so fingers crossed you hear something more soon and fingers crossed for the others still in process that additional resources are added to the DC office. I'll confirm once the decision has been made and hopefully the visa has actually been issued.


Sorry, correction, skybluebrewer &#128522;


----------



## Skybluebrewer

esiyah said:


> Skybluebrewer, do you know of any weblinks about having those 2 visas on the go at the same time?
> 
> I wonder if the aussie government see having two visa applications at the same time as an act of desperation, and therefore, negatively?
> 
> My biggest worry is, that my partner comes to Aus on a ETA tourist visa, applies for the 820, but is unable to work. I still hear conflicting information on work rights while waiting for a decision on 820 and having entered on a ETA.


I've never seen anything stating you can't have multiple applications in the system at one time, but I'm no professional. Best to create a new thread asking the question and hopefully an RMA would respond.

If you meet the requirements for the visa, you meet the requirements. Not sure how it would be seen negatively, if anything I would think it shows more commitment to your partner and could be extra evidence.

There are plenty of people on here that applied from tourist visas and the BVA came with work rights. That information was listed on the old version of the website as well but not anymore. Maybe they don't want people applying onshore so they don't broadcast that information.

Here's a link to read it in the migration regulations, that 820/801 applicants awaiting a decision will have a BVA with nil visa conditions and unlimited work. As far as I understand this, it's still in effect. Of course, one should always read their grant letter and verify the conditions specified to them.


----------



## Aztec

global6 said:


> Hi all, we have received a request for my husband to leave Australia so a decision can be made on his 309 visa. Skyblewbrewer may know but I haven't seen a case where that request has come in and the applicant hasn't then been issued the visa on leaving the country so we are excited. For reference we applied July 2017, received the auto your application is progressing email July 2018, had an RFI in October 2018, got all the info to them early November 2018 and have just gotten the leave for a decision notification. It's been a very long road, longer than I ever thought it would be, but I also know others applied before us and haven't heard after responding to RFIs (Aztec, SpaceDog etc) so fingers crossed you hear something more soon and fingers crossed for the others still in process that additional resources are added to the DC office. I'll confirm once the decision has been made and hopefully the visa has actually been issued.


Congrats. Hope to hear something soon too. Starting to push the max end of the processing time. I did upload some additional documents to see if that would spur anything.


----------



## MzSkeptica

Hi all! We received first contact this morning!!! Request for new police checks (ours expired in August) and a birth certificate for my sponsor. SO EXCITING!!!! We weren't expecting to hear anything until January. Fingers crossed for fast turnaround and grant! Definitely looks like things are moving.

We applied for the 300 on December 20, 2018.


----------



## Julzy

MzSkeptica said:


> Hi all! We received first contact this morning!!! Request for new police checks (ours expired in August) and a birth certificate for my sponsor. SO EXCITING!!!! We weren't expecting to hear anything until January. Fingers crossed for fast turnaround and grant! Definitely looks like things are moving.
> 
> We applied for the 300 on December 20, 2018.


Congrats MzSkeptica, that's great news. We have just submitted a letter from our celebrant, listing the location and date of our wedding (which we hadn't set due to the rapidly changing processing times). Hoping for a fast turnaround ourselves. My partner's medical has run out already but a new one wasn't requested on the RFI. I'm wondering if there will likely be another RFI for that. We applied 9th November, the medical was 12 months old on the 1st, and we received the RFI on the 8th.
Has anyone had multiple requests for info?


----------



## Ash22

Woke up to a grant this morning!! Applied for PMV 300 January 5th 2018


----------



## Luvv72

Yay ash!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I have a few questions. Was your application loaded decision ready and also did you have an agent. How long did you wait to get character and medical checks?
Again Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ash22

No agent

We did all the checks around May. We gave it a 5 month buffer. 

No request for further info was made


----------



## Ash22

Luvv72 said:


> Yay ash!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I have a few questions. Was your application loaded decision ready and also did you have an agent. How long did you wait to get character and medical checks?
> Again Congratulations!!!!


We kinda stumbled our way through the process. We thought it was loaded decision ready but kept finding things we hadn't included like the form 80. that was the last thing we uploaded and that was done only a couple of months ago.


----------



## Luvv72

So good to finally hear some good news!!! I'm in San Diego right now, moving to New york in March. We've only applied Aug 5th. Just wondering if I should get medical and character checks done before i move as it would be easier. Would have to travel a bit to get medical in New York.


----------



## Ash22

Luvv72 said:


> So good to finally hear some good news!!! I'm in San Diego right now, moving to New york in March. We've only applied Aug 5th. Just wondering if I should get medical and character checks done before i move as it would be easier. Would have to travel a bit to get medical in New York.


I guess just weigh up the pros and cons. There's no way to tell when you're visa is going to come. It could be 10 months, could be 16. Either way theres a possibility it might expire.


----------



## Luvv72

I would rather chance it expire than chance them having to request it and take even longer. You I'm not fooling my self into thinking it's going to be anytime sooner than 12 months.... but hey.. one can hope huh!


----------



## Ash22

Luvv72 said:


> I would rather chance it expire than chance them having to request it and take even longer. You I'm not fooling my self into thinking it's going to be anytime sooner than 12 months.... but hey.. one can hope huh!


Well ours was 10 months so you really never know. I was preparing for it to be the full 16 months. The processing times are global so it could be literally anytime. Makes wedding planning really hard. Hang in there though! The day will come and it will be the best freakin day ever!


----------



## nyctombe

Skybluebrewer said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been rumors, apparently, to remove the DeFacto option of the partner visa now that same sex marriage is legal. I wish this would happen, to be honest!
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, de facto relationships are more norm to Aussie culture than marriage. It's not uncommon in the places I've lived to see couples that have been together for 5, 7, 10, 15+ years with multiple children and unmarried.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. However, from the posts in the Facebook partner visa groups, it's kind of shocking to how many people push their luck with this.

There are many couples who have been together for ~3 months, registering their relationships DeFacto to get "more time" on their WHV, and slowing it down for seriously committed couples. It's incredibly frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

nyctombe said:


> Absolutely. However, from the posts in the Facebook partner visa groups, it's kind of shocking to how many people push their luck with this.
> 
> There are many couples who have been together for ~3 months, registering their relationships DeFacto to get "more time" on their WHV, and slowing it down for seriously committed couples. It's incredibly frustrating, to say the least.


True, but that should be a dislike of the process that allows that. I'd be far more frustrated at the number of fraudulent applicants faking their way through the system. If anything, they're probably more so the reason for the long processing times. Not only do they add to the queue, but it's probably the reason applications are more scrutinized. It also wouldn't surprise me if the process was intentionally drawn out... relationships that aren't serious would probably fizzle out and fraudulent applicants are more likely to make a mistake or get caught. There's also the worst kind of people: the ones who pretend to fall in love with Aussies but know damn well they're lying to them just to get a visa and have no remorse for breaking some poor Aussie's heart once they do.


----------



## BeeBee2

Updated List as of 22nd of November 2018

December 2016
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

January 2017
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

February 2017
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

March 2017
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

April 2017
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

May 2017
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

June 2017
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

July 2017
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018 
Global6
Kjmag (309)

August 2017
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

September 2017
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

October 2017
Keirangood
rmbnv (309)

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (309)
Julzy (300)

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300)
MrsL-D (309)

January 2018 
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018

March 2018
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)

April 2018 (309 ​processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

May 2018 (309 ​processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309)

June 2018 (309 ​processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100

September 2018 (309 ​processing time was 21 / 26 months)
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## Pyrite

Skybluebrewer said:


> Not only do they add to the queue, but it's probably the reason applications are more scrutinized. It also wouldn't surprise me if the process was intentionally drawn out... relationships that aren't serious would probably fizzle out and fraudulent applicants are more likely to make a mistake or get caught. .


I had wondered about that. I also wondered if how long you had been together was also a factor but it doesn't seem like it? At least not for 309 & 820 visas.


----------



## nyctombe

BeeBee2 said:


> Updated List as of 22nd of November 2018
> 
> December 2016
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> January 2017
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> February 2017
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018
> Deebs
> 
> March 2017
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> April 2017
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> May 2017
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> June 2017
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309)
> Aztec
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> July 2017
> Dannygolucky
> Soccerplr (309)
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018
> Global6
> Kjmag (309)
> 
> August 2017
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> September 2017
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> October 2017
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309)
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309)
> Lady.pilot (309)
> Julzy (300)
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300)
> MrsL-D (309)
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> 
> April 2018 (309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> May 2018 (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> June 2018 (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018 (309 processing time was 21 / 26 months)
> Nyctombe (309)


Processing was 13/18 in September 2018 for the 309, not 21/26


----------



## nyctombe

Pyrite said:


> Skybluebrewer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do they add to the queue, but it's probably the reason applications are more scrutinized. It also wouldn't surprise me if the process was intentionally drawn out... relationships that aren't serious would probably fizzle out and fraudulent applicants are more likely to make a mistake or get caught. .
> 
> 
> 
> I had wondered about that. I also wondered if how long you had been together was also a factor but it doesn't seem like it? At least not for 309 & 820 visas.
Click to expand...

Good point. I think it's just really infuriating to see couples who prematurely file - the visa is for serious couples, not casually dating couples after a matter of months. Just have to not stress it (and ignore the insanity of the Facebook groups!)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nyctombe said:


> Absolutely. However, from the posts in the Facebook partner visa groups, it's kind of shocking to how many people push their luck with this.
> 
> There are many couples who have been together for ~3 months, registering their relationships DeFacto to get "more time" on their WHV, and slowing it down for seriously committed couples. It's incredibly frustrating, to say the least.


What makes you think they are not seriously committed? If their evidence is not in order - their visa will be refused - and the relevant public interest criterion will apply if it was an application lacking in integrity.

Just to add to this, this MARA agency quotes a visa refusal (Nov 2017 post) stating:

"In a recent case from the Department of Immigration, the decision-maker said (and I quote): "I give little weight to a registration of relationship certificate given how easy it is to obtain". In this case, one party was not in the country when the relationship was registered. However, they registered their relationship nonetheless."

Source: https://www.freedommigration.com/wha...a-application/

There is plenty of autonomy for the delegate to determine the genuine/continuing element of a relationship even if you meet the "de facto" relationship threshold according to the migration regulation.



Pyrite said:


> I had wondered about that. I also wondered if how long you had been together was also a factor but it doesn't seem like it? At least not for 309 & 820 visas.


According to the Migration Regulations 1994 (Reg 1.09A - MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.09A De facto partner and de facto relationship)

Under the nature of the persons' commitment to each other section, the duration of the relationship and the length of time during which the persons have lived together must be considered.

According to the following guidelines:


http://imgur.com/hTvzI19


"If 2 persons have been living together at the same address for 6 months or longer, that fact is to be taken to be strong evidence that the relationship is genuine and continuing, but a relationship of shorter duration is not to be taken not to be genuine and continuing only for that reason".



nyctombe said:


> Good point. I think it's just really infuriating to see couples who prematurely file - the visa is for serious couples, not casually dating couples after a matter of months. Just have to not stress it (and ignore the insanity of the Facebook groups!)


I met my partner in January 2018, de-facto in early October 2018, and have added her to my pending 190 visa application in November 2018 - did I file it prematurely? The delegate will decide.

Are we in a genuine and continuing relationship to the exclusion of all others? Yes we are.

As Skybluebrewer said couples are simply following the pathways that exist out of current processes.

Personally I'm glad there isn't a hard and fast rule (like say smoking being illegal below X age). After having poured through AAT decisions around partner visas - as a private citizen I have confidence in the system to determine whether a relationship as defined by the relevant visa subclass is legit based on evidence provided.


----------



## Pyrite

nyctombe said:


> Good point. I think it's just really infuriating to see couples who prematurely file - the visa is for serious couples, not casually dating couples after a matter of months. Just have to not stress it (and ignore the insanity of the Facebook groups!)


I can see that, although people tend to move in relationships at different speeds. I know people who have gotten engaged and married within a year or two years of meeting (not to mention those who get married within months or weeks of meeting) which I consider too fast and would never do myself. But they are considered a serious couple by themselves and the eyes of the law and because of that, I think as long as they are legitimate couples, they should be able to apply for any visa they wish, and I think de facto couples should be viewed the same.


----------



## Kayj

Hi. I am new to this forum, and was wondering if someone could help with a couple of questions I have. 

I am a USA Citizen. My husband is an Australian Citizen (and also has USA Citizenship), and we got married in 1999. We moved to Virginia, USA in 2002, and have lived here ever since. I applied for my 309/100 visa on 21 Jan 2018. I am about to go do my medical exam and FBI/police checks, however I am still a little confused about what it is exactly that my husband and I need to do in regards to the police & FBI checks.

From what I understand, I (the applicant) will need to get a “FBI Identity History Summary” issued by the FBI or an approved channeler. AND I also need to get a Virginia “State Police Clearance”. I am pretty confident I understand what is required for the FBI check, and I will be using a channeler for that. However, I am little unsure what a “State Police Clearance” is – I assume this is a Criminal History Record Check – but is it the one that requires fingerprints or no fingerprints? Also, I am not sure if my husband (the sponsor) also needs to get either the FBI and/or VA Criminal Check completed or not.

Any clarification or advise anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ash22

Kayj said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum, and was wondering if someone could help with a couple of questions I have.
> 
> I am a USA Citizen. My husband is an Australian Citizen (and also has USA Citizenship), and we got married in 1999. We moved to Virginia, USA in 2002, and have lived here ever since. I applied for my 309/100 visa on 21 Jan 2018. I am about to go do my medical exam and FBI/police checks, however I am still a little confused about what it is exactly that my husband and I need to do in regards to the police & FBI checks.
> 
> From what I understand, I (the applicant) will need to get a "FBI Identity History Summary" issued by the FBI or an approved channeler. AND I also need to get a Virginia "State Police Clearance". I am pretty confident I understand what is required for the FBI check, and I will be using a channeler for that. However, I am little unsure what a "State Police Clearance" is - I assume this is a Criminal History Record Check - but is it the one that requires fingerprints or no fingerprints? Also, I am not sure if my husband (the sponsor) also needs to get either the FBI and/or VA Criminal Check completed or not.
> 
> Any clarification or advise anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


For the Sponsor
-"an Australian police certificate. We only accept complete disclosure National Police Certificates issued byt the Australian Federal Police. We don't accept standard disclosure certificates or national police certificates issued by Australian state or territory police"
-"a police certificate from every country where you spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16"

So I'd assume the Sponsor needs the AFP check regardless and also an FBI check. Unsure about the state police check. If it were my application I'd probably be proactive and supply one if it was inexpensive anyways.

For the state police checks we supplied name checks only (no fingerprints)


----------



## Skybluebrewer

State police check will depend on your state. I could do just a name check with my SSN and that was accepted. Other states only offer fingerprint background checks.


----------



## nyctombe

Kayj said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum, and was wondering if someone could help with a couple of questions I have.
> 
> I am a USA Citizen. My husband is an Australian Citizen (and also has USA Citizenship), and we got married in 1999. We moved to Virginia, USA in 2002, and have lived here ever since. I applied for my 309/100 visa on 21 Jan 2018. I am about to go do my medical exam and FBI/police checks, however I am still a little confused about what it is exactly that my husband and I need to do in regards to the police & FBI checks.
> 
> From what I understand, I (the applicant) will need to get a "FBI Identity History Summary" issued by the FBI or an approved channeler. AND I also need to get a Virginia "State Police Clearance". I am pretty confident I understand what is required for the FBI check, and I will be using a channeler for that. However, I am little unsure what a "State Police Clearance" is - I assume this is a Criminal History Record Check - but is it the one that requires fingerprints or no fingerprints? Also, I am not sure if my husband (the sponsor) also needs to get either the FBI and/or VA Criminal Check completed or not.
> 
> Any clarification or advise anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


My husband and I, on the prompt from our lawyer, both provided FBI and NY state checks. We had to get fingerprinted for both, but it was super easy as we were able to get them both done at the same time on a quick trip to the channelers office.


----------



## Kjmag

Hey. We have so frustratingly not heard anything back from our CO even though we submitted our additional info well over a month ago. We are getting close to the 90%/17 month mark and I realized I actually don’t know who to contact once we get there. Does anyone know what we do?


----------



## Eh?

Kjmag said:


> Hey. We have so frustratingly not heard anything back from our CO even though we submitted our additional info well over a month ago. We are getting close to the 90%/17 month mark and I realized I actually don't know who to contact once we get there. Does anyone know what we do?


You wait. It's a marathon, not a sprint.

That's shitty advice, I know, but it's about all you can do. There are others who have been waiting longer (albeit from different locations) and all you can do is wait.


----------



## Kjmag

Eh? said:


> You wait. It's a marathon, not a sprint.
> 
> That's shitty advice, I know, but it's about all you can do. There are others who have been waiting longer (albeit from different locations) and all you can do is wait.


No we were told that all applicants can contact them once you are beyond the 90% mark that is provided. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## global6

Kjmag said:


> Eh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wait. It's a marathon, not a sprint.
> 
> That's shitty advice, I know, but it's about all you can do. There are others who have been waiting longer (albeit from different locations) and all you can do is wait.
> 
> 
> 
> No we were told that all applicants can contact them once you are beyond the 90% mark that is provided. Has anyone else heard that?
Click to expand...

There were prior comments on this site about an ombudsman by I don't know what that process is. At minimum I would contact your local representative. Sorry you haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## aussiesteve

Kjmag said:


> No we were told that all applicants can contact them once you are beyond the 90% mark that is provided. Has anyone else heard that?


It would not hurt to enquire ,even ask your local MP to enquire on your behalf, but remember that the times are indicative only, and are not a guarantee, also they are based on the application being complete, ie all required documentation being provided at the time of application. ( though with medicals and police checks only being valid for 12 months, this is a rather moot point!)


----------



## Ozbound3

Kjmag said:


> Hey. We have so frustratingly not heard anything back from our CO even though we submitted our additional info well over a month ago. We are getting close to the 90%/17 month mark and I realized I actually don't know who to contact once we get there. Does anyone know what we do?


I'm not sure how it would work with the partner visa as I'm not there yet, but with my daughters citizenship by descent I passed the 75% and 90% marks. I called the embassy in Washington twice and informed them I was passed the wait time. Both times they said they would make a note in the file that it was passed the average processing time. I'm not sure if that actually made a difference or not but I was contacted by a CO shortly after so who knows. Can't hurt to try. The number I called was 613-238-1040.


----------



## Dannygolucky

We got the letter this morning for my wife to leave the country. She's off to Hong Kong soon. The letter didn't say whether she had the 100, but we might get that when the grant comes through while shes overseas. 

Good luck everyone!

Applied July, 2017.


----------



## Julzy

Congratulations!


----------



## global6

Dannygolucky said:


> We got the letter this morning for my wife to leave the country. She's off to Hong Kong soon. The letter didn't say whether she had the 100, but we might get that when the grant comes through while shes overseas.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Applied July, 2017.


Congratulations!


----------



## KTE711

Congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## esiyah

Hey Guys,

We uploaded our health examination stuff ages ago, and it said it cleared. 

BUT, in our application summary view, under the 'Actions required' section, it still says "arrange health examinations". 

Is this normal? Should it have changed to something else?


----------



## Ash22

esiyah said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We uploaded our health examination stuff ages ago, and it said it cleared.
> 
> BUT, in our application summary view, under the 'Actions required' section, it still says "arrange health examinations".
> 
> Is this normal? Should it have changed to something else?


When you log in the very first screen I think has a list of maintenance issues/glitches etc. Maybe read through that and see if it mentions anything describing your issue?


----------



## global6

Hi all, my husband received his 309 and 100 on landing in the US after we received the request to leave about 10 days ago. What a journey. This forum has been amazing. Thanks to everyone and fingers crossed that those still waiting hear soon and that additional resources get added to the DC office.


----------



## esiyah

Ash22 said:


> When you log in the very first screen I think has a list of maintenance issues/glitches etc. Maybe read through that and see if it mentions anything describing your issue?


Thanks. I don't see anything relating to it.
So I'm wondering what other people saw after they submitted their health examinations. Did the items under 'actions required' change?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

esiyah said:


> Thanks. I don't see anything relating to it.
> So I'm wondering what other people saw after they submitted their health examinations. Did the items under 'actions required' change?


At the immi login page, you put your username and password in. A page pops up with information regarding immi issues and you have to scroll to the bottom and click "Continue" to access your immi account. The notification is still there in my account.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

esiyah said:


> Thanks. I don't see anything relating to it.
> So I'm wondering what other people saw after they submitted their health examinations. Did the items under 'actions required' change?


It's a known glitch they've been having. I see it every time I log into my IMMI account. If you've already provided cleared medicals, don't worry about it. They'll contact you directly if you need to do anything additional.


----------



## Pyrite

global6 said:


> Hi all, my husband received his 309 and 100 on landing in the US after we received the request to leave about 10 days ago. What a journey. This forum has been amazing. Thanks to everyone and fingers crossed that those still waiting hear soon and that additional resources get added to the DC office.


Congratulations global! That's great to hear. Seems like things are picking up a little in DC.


----------



## Luvv72

Congrats Global!!!!! How long was your journey? So glad to see things moving along.


----------



## KTE711

Congrats Global!!!! Yay!!


----------



## ladypilot

So so happy to see some grants coming through! We got the automated "Application in Progress" email on our 1 year anniversary of lodging last week....and now I'm totally anxious! Can anyone share how long after receiving that email they heard anything more???

I'd also love to hear about any activity coming from the department in December-January in past years. I know the US is very quiet in December, and Aus is more quiet in January, but this is a government entity. Do they just shut down?

Thanks!


----------



## MzSkeptica

Dannygolucky said:


> We got the letter this morning for my wife to leave the country. She's off to Hong Kong soon. The letter didn't say whether she had the 100, but we might get that when the grant comes through while shes overseas.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Applied July, 2017.


Wow - it took them nearly 3 months to grant after you provided requested info??? We were hoping it would be quick after we submit the items they requested. Ugh.


----------



## MzSkeptica

global6 said:


> Hi all, my husband received his 309 and 100 on landing in the US after we received the request to leave about 10 days ago. What a journey. This forum has been amazing. Thanks to everyone and fingers crossed that those still waiting hear soon and that additional resources get added to the DC office.


Congrats!

So is the grant automatic once you touch down on non-Aus soil? I'm curious how that works - since the holidays are coming up and I'll be in Aus until Christmas but leaving on Boxing Day. Guessing most people will be on holidays but wondering if the grant can be set automatically. Does anyone know how that works??


----------



## MzSkeptica

Does anyone know if I can apply for a BVA from the ETA while waiting on the PMV? I keep seeing other threads stating applications for BVA from ETA are possible but I wasn't aware this was an option if only waiting on the PMV (versus the 820). I've been visiting on the ETA thinking I had no other option until the PMV is granted (besides the other visitor visas). The option to apply for a BVA recently appeared in my Immi account.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MzSkeptica said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So is the grant automatic once you touch down on non-Aus soil? I'm curious how that works - since the holidays are coming up and I'll be in Aus until Christmas but leaving on Boxing Day. Guessing most people will be on holidays but wondering if the grant can be set automatically. Does anyone know how that works??


No. Sometimes it can come as soon as you're out of Australia, but they usually ask you to leave for 3-5 days in case of delays. Some people have waited 5 days for the grant after leaving, others like me got it the same day of leaving. Weekends and public holidays, I wouldn't exactly expect it to be same day but who knows.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MzSkeptica said:


> Does anyone know if I can apply for a BVA from the ETA while waiting on the PMV? I keep seeing other threads stating applications for BVA from ETA are possible but I wasn't aware this was an option if only waiting on the PMV (versus the 820). I've been visiting on the ETA thinking I had no other option until the PMV is granted (besides the other visitor visas). The option to apply for a BVA recently appeared in my Immi account.


There is no way to bridge an offshore visa. If you want a BVA from an ETA, you'll need to apply for the onshore 820/801.

Yes, you can use the ETA to visit while waiting for the decision on the 300. I did.

Everyone gets that BVA option on the side. It's part of having an immi account. Doesn't mean it's relevant to you though. I had the same thing when I went in to do Stage 2 and already held an 820.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MzSkeptica said:


> Wow - it took them nearly 3 months to grant after you provided requested info??? We were hoping it would be quick after we submit the items they requested. Ugh.


Some people get a grant the same day they supply requested info, some wait over a year after supplying requested info. Most people are somewhere in between.


----------



## soccerplr

Hi Everyone,

We had received a request for more info in Sept 2018 which we had provided the necessary documents for end of Sept. We have just received another request for more info but this time asking for evidence of sponsors citizenship. I have attached a screenshot of the doc below. We had provided the Australian sponsors Australian passport which clearly states birth place is Australia. Did anyone else receive this type of request and if so what did you have to provide besides an Australian passport. They have given us 7 days.
. 

Appreciate any help


----------



## KTE711

soccerplr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We had received a request for more info in Sept 2018 which we had provided the necessary documents for end of Sept. We have just received another request for more info but this time asking for evidence of sponsors citizenship. I have attached a screenshot of the doc below. We had provided the Australian sponsors Australian passport which clearly states birth place is Australia. Did anyone else receive this type of request and if so what did you have to provide besides an Australian passport. They have given us 7 days.
> 
> Its weird why the Australian immigration would ask this when they can just confirm the passport info provided to them.
> 
> Appreciate any help


Maybe just resubmit both passport info and birth certificate? Not sure what else they could be needing?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

soccerplr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We had received a request for more info in Sept 2018 which we had provided the necessary documents for end of Sept. We have just received another request for more info but this time asking for evidence of sponsors citizenship. I have attached a screenshot of the doc below. We had provided the Australian sponsors Australian passport which clearly states birth place is Australia. Did anyone else receive this type of request and if so what did you have to provide besides an Australian passport. They have given us 7 days.
> 
> Its weird why the Australian immigration would ask this when they can just confirm the passport info provided to them.
> 
> Appreciate any help





KTE711 said:


> Maybe just resubmit both passport info and birth certificate? Not sure what else they could be needing?


It seems pretty clear to me that if the sponsor was born on or after 20 Aug 1986, they want proof from the parents.


----------



## Ozbound3

soccerplr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We had received a request for more info in Sept 2018 which we had provided the necessary documents for end of Sept. We have just received another request for more info but this time asking for evidence of sponsors citizenship. I have attached a screenshot of the doc below. We had provided the Australian sponsors Australian passport which clearly states birth place is Australia. Did anyone else receive this type of request and if so what did you have to provide besides an Australian passport. They have given us 7 days.
> 
> Its weird why the Australian immigration would ask this when they can just confirm the passport info provided to them.
> 
> Appreciate any help


You need to provide the sponsors parents proof of citizenship. They needed the same with my daughters citizenship by descent application. Her fathers Australian passport and birth Certificate were not enough as he was born after 1986, so I needed to provide his mothers Birth Certificate AND THEN, they needed his mothers marriage certificate because her surname was different on his birth certificate.


----------



## Aztec

soccerplr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We had received a request for more info in Sept 2018 which we had provided the necessary documents for end of Sept. We have just received another request for more info but this time asking for evidence of sponsors citizenship. I have attached a screenshot of the doc below. We had provided the Australian sponsors Australian passport which clearly states birth place is Australia. Did anyone else receive this type of request and if so what did you have to provide besides an Australian passport. They have given us 7 days.
> 
> Its weird why the Australian immigration would ask this when they can just confirm the passport info provided to them.
> 
> Appreciate any help


I received that same note as well as a request for the dependents passport and health assessment, which had all been uploaded the year before.


----------



## rmbnv

Hi all, just wanting to share the good news that finally after waiting for what seems like eternity, we received our 309 today. It really is the best feeling in the world. I praise and thank Jesus for this blessing. Truly a wonderful Christmas gift.

Thank you everyone for being with me in this journey. For keeping me sane during this waiting game. I really am hoping and praying for everyone who’s still waiting for their visas that you get it soon.

Date of lodgment: Oct 27, 2017
Medicals/PC: uploaded Nov 2017
Updated PC (both applicant and sponsor): uploaded Nov 12 2018
Granted: Dec 6, 2018

We were never contacted by immi for further supporting documents.


----------



## Can2Aus

rmbnv said:


> Hi all, just wanting to share the good news that finally after waiting for what seems like eternity, we received our 309 today. It really is the best feeling in the world. I praise and thank Jesus for this blessing. Truly a wonderful Christmas gift.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being with me in this journey. For keeping me sane during this waiting game. I really am hoping and praying for everyone who's still waiting for their visas that you get it soon.
> 
> Date of lodgment: Oct 27, 2017
> Medicals/PC: uploaded Nov 2017
> Updated PC (both applicant and sponsor): uploaded Nov 12 2018
> Granted: Dec 6, 2018
> 
> We were never contacted by immi for further supporting documents.


Congratulations!!!

Just out of interest - were you asked to update your PC's or did you guys just do that? How long have they given you to enter Australia?


----------



## rmbnv

Can2Aus said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Just out of interest - were you asked to update your PC's or did you guys just do that? How long have they given you to enter Australia?


Thank you Can2Aus! We updated our PCs on our own without being asked. Someone on this thread suggested to update the PCs as that might help speed things up a bit. My husband was given until end of May 2019 to come to Australia.


----------



## ladypilot

Yesssss congratulations! I am so so happy to see things moving. 

We applied November 2017 so I am PRAYING that we are right behind you.


----------



## rmbnv

ladypilot said:


> Yesssss congratulations! I am so so happy to see things moving.
> 
> We applied November 2017 so I am PRAYING that we are right behind you.


PRAYING with you!!!


----------



## global6

Luvv72 said:


> Congrats Global!!!!! How long was your journey? So glad to see things moving along.


Hi, we applied July 2017. We had the first request for info after 14.5 months, submitted the requested info at 15.5 months and got the letter to leave at 16 months. By the time we scheduled flights etc the actual letters with the grant came in at ~16.5 months. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## global6

MzSkeptica said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So is the grant automatic once you touch down on non-Aus soil? I'm curious how that works - since the holidays are coming up and I'll be in Aus until Christmas but leaving on Boxing Day. Guessing most people will be on holidays but wondering if the grant can be set automatically. Does anyone know how that works??


Actually they didn't wait for us to touch down outside of Australia. It was issued while we were in the air so when we left Australia. I suspect it was set up automatically but I don't know. We included our specific flight #'s and flight times when we advised them of the date we were leaving.


----------



## rmbnv

Hi all, im pretty sure this have been asked before but can’t seem to find it. Pls forgive me for asking again.

Has anyone here used a shipping company to move stuff from US to Aus? Which company did you go with?

Thank you


----------



## YankeeAussie

Hey everyone,

Good news! I got a formal request for evidence via E-mail by Department of Home Affairs on Tuesday (December 4th, 2018). I'm quite surprised considering it was barely 7.5 months since I've lodged my application for the 300 and I know there are users out here who haven't heard anything even after their 1 year anniversary of lodging their visa.

Anyways, they've requested quite a bit of evidence. Some of it, I knew, but, I was never aware of the 40sp and that form is completely new to me. And to top it off, I haven't logged into Immi.gov in so long, I forgot how I even navigate it in the first place, haha! Could use some help 


So, first question: Once I have signed in to my immi.gov account, how do I access the 40sp to fill out?


Can I fill out the application on behalf of my sponsor or does my sponsor need to create her own account and then link it to my main application? Similarly, could my sponsor just log in to my main application account and fill it in?


They have given me 28 days to comply with the additional evidence. Should I E-mail them back stating I have uploaded the evidence or is there another method to notifying them?

Interesting enough, I did not see a request for sponsor AFP check. We still plan on doing it to be safe but I wonder if it's something they're slowly phasing out? The 40sp is new to me, though. I didn't know we would have to fill it out.

Thanks guys! I'm excited! I know a grant could still be half a year away but I have some hope it may be by my 1 year anniversary of lodging the visa.


----------



## Ash22

YankeeAussie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Good news! I got a formal request for evidence via E-mail by Department of Home Affairs on Tuesday (December 4th, 2018). I'm quite surprised considering it was barely 7.5 months since I've lodged my application for the 300 and I know there are users out here who haven't heard anything even after their 1 year anniversary of lodging their visa.
> 
> Anyways, they've requested quite a bit of evidence. Some of it, I knew, but, I was never aware of the 40sp and that form is completely new to me. And to top it off, I haven't logged into Immi.gov in so long, I forgot how I even navigate it in the first place, haha! Could use some help
> 
> 
> So, first question: Once I have signed in to my immi.gov account, how do I access the 40sp to fill out?
> 
> 
> Can I fill out the application on behalf of my sponsor or does my sponsor need to create her own account and then link it to my main application? Similarly, could my sponsor just log in to my main application account and fill it in?
> 
> 
> They have given me 28 days to comply with the additional evidence. Should I E-mail them back stating I have uploaded the evidence or is there another method to notifying them?
> 
> Interesting enough, I did not see a request for sponsor AFP check. We still plan on doing it to be safe but I wonder if it's something they're slowly phasing out? The 40sp is new to me, though. I didn't know we would have to fill it out.
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm excited! I know a grant could still be half a year away but I have some hope it may be by my 1 year anniversary of lodging the visa.


You can do it under the same account but your sponsor needs to fill it out. It's similar to the application you submitted i.e personal statements. Just go to new applications>family>sponsorship.

"Submit your sponsorship form and documents online, after the applicant has applied for the visa and given you their Transaction Reference Number (TRN).
You can apply using:
your prospective spouse's ImmiAccount or
your own ImmiAccount. You can create your own ImmiAccount if you don't have one
When you are in ImmiAccount select Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300, 309/100, 820/801)."

From the checklist.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

YankeeAussie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Good news! I got a formal request for evidence via E-mail by Department of Home Affairs on Tuesday (December 4th, 2018). I'm quite surprised considering it was barely 7.5 months since I've lodged my application for the 300 and I know there are users out here who haven't heard anything even after their 1 year anniversary of lodging their visa.
> 
> Anyways, they've requested quite a bit of evidence. Some of it, I knew, but, I was never aware of the 40sp and that form is completely new to me. And to top it off, I haven't logged into Immi.gov in so long, I forgot how I even navigate it in the first place, haha! Could use some help
> 
> 
> So, first question: Once I have signed in to my immi.gov account, how do I access the 40sp to fill out?
> 
> 
> Can I fill out the application on behalf of my sponsor or does my sponsor need to create her own account and then link it to my main application? Similarly, could my sponsor just log in to my main application account and fill it in?
> 
> 
> They have given me 28 days to comply with the additional evidence. Should I E-mail them back stating I have uploaded the evidence or is there another method to notifying them?
> 
> Interesting enough, I did not see a request for sponsor AFP check. We still plan on doing it to be safe but I wonder if it's something they're slowly phasing out? The 40sp is new to me, though. I didn't know we would have to fill it out.
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm excited! I know a grant could still be half a year away but I have some hope it may be by my 1 year anniversary of lodging the visa.


Either same immi account or sponsor can create their own. Click new application, family, then sponsorship for a partner. If you didn't know about this, you either didn't read the website checklist or you did and forgot about it. You would have even seen it as an option when choosing the partner visa application in immi. The online sponsor form has been available for years and my sponsor completed it as recently as 2015. The form is for the sponsor to fill out and contains a lot of personal details, as well as the narrative questions for their statement.

Just submit everything requested through your immi account. No need to contact them. There may or may not be a button you can click when you've supplied requested documents but it's not a big deal if you don't see it. They'll get back to your file anyway.

I doubt they're phasing out sponsor police checks as they've only recently added them and they'll be introducing a new sponsor requirement soon that pretty much is based on police and background checks. It's likely it was overlooked or perhaps your partner doesn't need it (12 months or more in Oz in the last 10 years).


----------



## Space_Dog

Huge congrats to Global6, Dannygolucky, and Rmbnv! I hadn't been on here for a while and it was nice log in to some good news, I'm so happy for you all!

No updates yet for us, we are now just past the 17 month mark and 3 months since we uploaded the requested additional info. We are in Aus at the moment with my partner on an ETA. I've been trying to get settled in for the benefit of my family here but it's quite scary not knowing what the future holds. We have a trip back to the US booked for Christmas and I'm crossing my fingers we get the notice to leave Aus before then, so that the timing will line up nicely. But I know things can slow down toward year's end, so I'm also trying not to get my hopes up too much! And of course, in the back of my mind that nagging voice of "what if we missed something important / what if we don't have enough evidence / what if we said something wrong?". Really kind of an excercise in anxiety sometimes, isn't it? But no sense worrying, instead I'll look forward to the day that I can come on here and say "We got it!!"


----------



## Aztec

Space_Dog said:


> Huge congrats to Global6, Dannygolucky, and Rmbnv! I hadn't been on here for a while and it was nice log in to some good news, I'm so happy for you all!
> 
> No updates yet for us, we are now just past the 17 month mark and 3 months since we uploaded the requested additional info. We are in Aus at the moment with my partner on an ETA. I've been trying to get settled in for the benefit of my family here but it's quite scary not knowing what the future holds. We have a trip back to the US booked for Christmas and I'm crossing my fingers we get the notice to leave Aus before then, so that the timing will line up nicely. But I know things can slow down toward year's end, so I'm also trying not to get my hopes up too much! And of course, in the back of my mind that nagging voice of "what if we missed something important / what if we don't have enough evidence / what if we said something wrong?". Really kind of an excercise in anxiety sometimes, isn't it? But no sense worrying, instead I'll look forward to the day that I can come on here and say "We got it!!"


Space Dog, I virtually mirror your situation...hoping you get your grant soon.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Space_Dog said:


> And of course, in the back of my mind that nagging voice of "what if we missed something important / what if we don't have enough evidence / what if we said something wrong?". Really kind of an excercise in anxiety sometimes, isn't it? But no sense worrying, instead I'll look forward to the day that I can come on here and say "We got it!!"


I think everybody feels this way, especially if they do the application without an RMA. But if you're worried about it, that means you've probably checked it over quite a few times, so not likely you missed anything at all!


----------



## Pyrite

YankeeAussie said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Good news! I got a formal request for evidence via E-mail by Department of Home Affairs on Tuesday (December 4th, 2018). I'm quite surprised considering it was barely 7.5 months since I've lodged my application for the 300 and I know there are users out here who haven't heard anything even after their 1 year anniversary of lodging their visa.


That is great news Yankee! They must be moving through the list from early this year since you got contacted shortly after I did and I only applied a few weeks before you!

----

In other news, my fiance landed on Saturday on his 462 and we are currently enjoying a small get away together. We have received and submitted his FBI check but are still waiting on his state check. Also have had to wait until these past few days to make his medical check since our nearest bupa location only takes appointments a week in advance for some reason. But overall just happy to have him here for Christmas!


----------



## Space_Dog

Woo hoo! Just two days after lamenting that we don't have an update, we got some great news this morning!! The email came in overnight advising my partner to leave Australia so his visa can be processed! I'm so relieved! 

The email says the Dept is closed for a portion of the holidays (the 25th to the 30th, plus the 1st) so we're not sure if our upcoming Christmas trip to the US will work for he visa to be issued, but if not we should be able to wrangle enough money for my partner to visit Bali/NZ/wherever in the new year.

The letter doesn't say if we got the 100 visa or just the 309 (still keeping my fingers crossed on that) but we are happy either way!!


----------



## Kjmag

Space_Dog said:


> Woo hoo! Just two days after lamenting that we don't have an update, we got some great news this morning!! The email came in overnight advising my partner to leave Australia so his visa can be processed! I'm so relieved!
> 
> The email says the Dept is closed for a portion of the holidays (the 25th to the 30th, plus the 1st) so we're not sure if our upcoming Christmas trip to the US will work for he visa to be issued, but if not we should be able to wrangle enough money for my partner to visit Bali/NZ/wherever in the new year.
> 
> The letter doesn't say if we got the 100 visa or just the 309 (still keeping my fingers crossed on that) but we are happy either way!!


Congrats! Hope you guys get good news soon!! We also got contacted by immigration recently but it wasn't the good news we were hoping for. To our utter disbelief, they asked for a second round of further information. When they contacted us the first time, both my health and FBI checks were expired. I was in the process of getting both of them redone but I stopped because they didn't request that info so I figured what we had was acceptable. We submitted info and waited 2 months until they contacted us again on Friday for me to get FBI checks done again. I'm honestly infuriated because they should have asked for those the first time around if they wanted them updated but inexplicably they did not. So now we have to hope that we don't have to wait another 2 months before they respond to us again. Also we were contacted by a different case manager which was interesting. Not sure why but that might explain the second request. Anyway we are approaching 17 months and I will be absolutely devastated if it doesn't come before Christmas. I'm glad some people are getting good news. Hopefully that means ours is around the corner.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Don't fret, Kjmag! You're almost there. Pretty soon, they won't have much more to request from you and you'll get a grant. The fact that they've approached you twice is still good news! It means they're considering your application. They could have just rejected and moved on in their pile as well and claim they've already contacted you before.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kjmag said:


> Congrats! Hope you guys get good news soon!! We also got contacted by immigration recently but it wasn't the good news we were hoping for. To our utter disbelief, they asked for a second round of further information. When they contacted us the first time, both my health and FBI checks were expired. I was in the process of getting both of them redone but I stopped because they didn't request that info so I figured what we had was acceptable. We submitted info and waited 2 months until they contacted us again on Friday for me to get FBI checks done again. I'm honestly infuriated because they should have asked for those the first time around if they wanted them updated but inexplicably they did not. So now we have to hope that we don't have to wait another 2 months before they respond to us again. Also we were contacted by a different case manager which was interesting. Not sure why but that might explain the second request. Anyway we are approaching 17 months and I will be absolutely devastated if it doesn't come before Christmas. I'm glad some people are getting good news. Hopefully that means ours is around the corner.


It's not uncommon to have multiple COs working on a case file. Apparently, anyone can pick it up at any time. Even several years ago, I had more than one CO on a file.


----------



## Kjmag

YankeeAussie said:


> Don't fret, Kjmag! You're almost there. Pretty soon, they won't have much more to request from you and you'll get a grant. The fact that they've approached you twice is still good news! It means they're considering your application. They could have just rejected and moved on in their pile as well and claim they've already contacted you before.


Yes you're absolutely right. I had an initial panicked reaction because I had expected to be getting the visa rather than them asking for more info. But now that I'm in a more rational place I realize this is progress, even though it's slow and I feel like we have no control over it.


----------



## soccerplr

KjMag ..was the second request you received due within 7 days? 

For the rest of the group, we supplied our info after an RFI (timeframe 28 days - submitted Oct) and have now received / another RFI Dec 5 (timeframe 7 days - submitted Dec 5). Is the timeframe any indication re how soon they will approve our application? Hoping because the second RFI decreased the timeframe from 28 to 7 days it means good news is around the corner?


----------



## Kjmag

soccerplr said:


> KjMag ..was the second request you received due within 7 days?
> 
> For the rest of the group, we supplied our info after an RFI (timeframe 28 days - submitted Oct) and have now received / another RFI (timeframe 7 days - submitted Nov). Is the timeframe any indication re how soon they will approve our application? Hoping because the second RFI decreased the timeframe from 28 to 7 days it means good news is around the corner?


No ours was still a 28 day time frame. I just submitted everything this morning. Hoping it gets looked at soon too. You submitted your info at the end of nov and still haven't heard anything?


----------



## Julzy

We received the letter yesterday! We applied for the 300 in November last year and got the request for further info a year and a day later (wedding date/place), which we provided within a couple of days. We feel so relieved! Now to plan the OS trip.... Did someone mention closing dates for immi? I was hoping we could take a trip together but really only have the Christmas week off work. Want to be on the safe side.


----------



## soccerplr

Great news Julz ! Kjmag- thanks, we received the request last week and submitted the same day actually (Dec 5)! Its been a week since we submitted and haven’t heard anything 😞 ..we’re almost at 17 months


----------



## global6

Space_Dog said:


> Woo hoo! Just two days after lamenting that we don't have an update, we got some great news this morning!! The email came in overnight advising my partner to leave Australia so his visa can be processed! I'm so relieved!
> 
> The email says the Dept is closed for a portion of the holidays (the 25th to the 30th, plus the 1st) so we're not sure if our upcoming Christmas trip to the US will work for he visa to be issued, but if not we should be able to wrangle enough money for my partner to visit Bali/NZ/wherever in the new year.
> 
> The letter doesn't say if we got the 100 visa or just the 309 (still keeping my fingers crossed on that) but we are happy either way!!


That's awesome Space_Dog! Congratulations! They really did make you wait! Really happy it's finally come through for you.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Hey everyone, in the process of gathering documents that were requested upon further inquiry two weeks ago. While attaching my health check under the 'Health, Evidence of' section, I noticed the drop down menu listed several forms such as Form 26, 160, etc. Do I need to fill any of the forms out? All I have attached is the results of my Medical/Health Check from the doctor specified by Department of Home Affairs under the 'Letter/Statement - Hospital' section.

Also, just to confirm, I should only hit the 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' at the very bottom of the Attachment screen once ALL documents are submitted and not just when I attach new documents?

Thanks!


----------



## MrsL-D

*309 Granted!*

I finally received the grant notification email on 12/13 after a year long wait!!!! So excited, I can finally start planning my life and be with my husband. Thanks to everyone on the forum for guidance and moral support. Wishing everyone waiting good luck! May Santa bring you all good news about your application.

Timeline:
Partner visa 309 applied: 12/09/17 (front-loaded application)
Partner visa granted: 12/13/18
No communication from IMMI, except for an auto-email on 1-year anniversary for the application. No change in the status - it was still showing as "Received" a week ago.


----------



## rmbnv

MrsL-D said:


> I finally received the grant notification email on 12/13 after a year long wait!!!! So excited, I can finally start planning my life and be with my husband.


Congratulations MrsL-D!


----------



## ladypilot

We got a request for more info today! Hoping someone can help....

The checklist has two items:
Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check 
Sponsor - Character requirements - Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check 

...which I assume means we both need to do it (my partner already did). I have not lived in Australia for a total of 12 months. Can I/should I do one anyway?

When you upload more info you just add it as a regular attachment, right?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

ladypilot said:


> We got a request for more info today! Hoping someone can help....
> 
> The checklist has two items:
> Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check
> Sponsor - Character requirements - Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check
> 
> ...which I assume means we both need to do it (my partner already did). I have not lived in Australia for a total of 12 months. Can I/should I do one anyway?
> 
> When you upload more info you just add it as a regular attachment, right?


If you've been in Australia, go ahead and do an AFP for yourself. My son had only been in Australia for 9 months (was 17 at the time) and they requested an AFP for him. So if they asked, do one. You don't need fingerprints or anything and it's usually pretty quick. Once you get them all, then yes, upload as regular attachments. After you've submitted all of what they've requested, click on the "I have submitted all requested documents" button (or whatever it says) at the bottom of your uploads page.


----------



## Luvv72

If I remember right it asks for police checks from anywhere you've been for more 3 months or longer in the last 10 years.

I was starting to feel a little better with processing times at 12-16 months for the 300. It seemed like people left and right were getting decisions. Checked this morning and it's blown back out to 13-20 months. I know fretting over it won't help move it along, just a little sad and discouraged.


----------



## Pyrite

YankeeAussie said:


> Hey everyone, in the process of gathering documents that were requested upon further inquiry two weeks ago. While attaching my health check under the 'Health, Evidence of' section, I noticed the drop down menu listed several forms such as Form 26, 160, etc. Do I need to fill any of the forms out? All I have attached is the results of my Medical/Health Check from the doctor specified by Department of Home Affairs under the 'Letter/Statement - Hospital' section.
> 
> Also, just to confirm, I should only hit the 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' at the very bottom of the Attachment screen once ALL documents are submitted and not just when I attach new documents?
> 
> Thanks!


Were you given your health check results then? We were not which I was surprised to learn. But under the health assessment tab it states that 'Health Clearance provided - no action required' so they must have submitted it to Immi (or it seems so).

We hit the button after we submitted the FBI check and our written reply to their request since it was close to the 28 days and we hadn't gotten the state check back yet. Still waiting on it unfortunately but we provided proof we submitted it so hopefully they accept that.


----------



## nyctombe

Luvv72 said:


> If I remember right it asks for police checks from anywhere you've been for more 3 months or longer in the last 10 years.
> 
> I was starting to feel a little better with processing times at 12-16 months for the 300. It seemed like people left and right were getting decisions. Checked this morning and it's blown back out to 13-20 months. I know fretting over it won't help move it along, just a little sad and discouraged.


Don't stress it, they haven't updated the 300/309 processing times since mid-November, so it's due for an update any day now. If you scroll to the very bottom of the visa-specific page it'll have a date when it was last updated.


----------



## MzSkeptica

Hi everyone! I wanted to give an update earlier but with holiday travel and such...

Our 300 was granted this morning!!! I got the notification to leave Australia just before Christmas and our grant came through this morning on the 31st. Total time from application to grant was 12 months 11 days. 

Thank you everyone for your support and advice!!! It’s been a long year. We’re very excited we can finally get married.


----------



## soccerplr

Thats so exciting ! Big congrats !

As for us, its now past 17 months and we’re thinking about reaching out to our local MP. Does anyone have experience/know how to reach out ?

Happy New Year !


----------



## aussiesteve

soccerplr said:


> Thats so exciting ! Big congrats !
> 
> As for us, its now past 17 months and we're thinking about reaching out to our local MP. Does anyone have experience/know how to reach out ?
> 
> Happy New Year !


You have nothing to loose by asking your local MP for assistance, I personally received none, but other in this group have received quite a lot of assistance. It depends greatly on your local members attitude.
Also remember that the times are indicative only, not a guarantee, and as the website states;

"Circumstances that affect processing times
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements."
Hopefully if your MP is prepared to assist you , it may be possible to find out just how far your application has progressed since they last requested information.
Good Luck!


----------



## YankeeAussie

MzSkeptica said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to give an update earlier but with holiday travel and such...
> 
> Our 300 was granted this morning!!! I got the notification to leave Australia just before Christmas and our grant came through this morning on the 31st. Total time from application to grant was 12 months 11 days.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and advice!!! It's been a long year. We're very excited we can finally get married.


That's great to hear! 12 months for 300 sounds promising. I just submitted all my information on December 30th that was requested from me when they reached out for additional information. Curious to see how long they'll take from here on out.


----------



## Kjmag

Hello all! I just wanted to update that we received our 309 visa Dec 18. I actually kept it a secret from my fiancé and surprised him Christmas Day in Australia with the visa in hand. So I didn’t want to post on here until after I had done that and then I kept forgetting to do it until now. Anyway, it was a long process but I’m happy it’s finally over and that people seem to be getting their visas more quickly now. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Kjmag

soccerplr said:


> Thats so exciting ! Big congrats !
> 
> As for us, its now past 17 months and we're thinking about reaching out to our local MP. Does anyone have experience/know how to reach out ?
> 
> Happy New Year !


When we called the general inquiries number in August they told us that once we pass the 90% mark, we can contact them and get an update on our application. So I would maybe call them and ask about that. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Pyrite

We finally (FINALLY) received my partners state check and have submitted it today. *Only* took 6 weeks to get the results. I've been an anxious mess waiting for it to get here, especially since it is coming up on 2 months since they requested it. We did submit proof of application to them so they knew we were doing what they ask. But so happy to finally have submitted everything they asked for, and hopefully we hear good news from them soon.


----------



## global6

Pyrite said:


> We finally (FINALLY) received my partners state check and have submitted it today. *Only* took 6 weeks to get the results. I've been an anxious mess waiting for it to get here, especially since it is coming up on 2 months since they requested it. We did submit proof of application to them so they knew we were doing what they ask. But so happy to finally have submitted everything they asked for, and hopefully we hear good news from them soon.


 ours also took an excruciating 6 weeks but visa approval came in 9 days after we submitted it. Good luck!


----------



## soccerplr

Hey everyone, 

So our ImmiAccount finally displays "Finalised" and "Granted" next to the applicant's name, and "Submitted" and "Approved" next to the sponsor. 

One would think that a visa grant letter would follow however its been 2 full days since the status has changed above and we haven't received any correspondence in the ImmiAccount, nor can we access the "Visa grant details" section of our ImmiAccount (which looks like a new option) and we haven't received any emails (we have in the past for requests for information). Everytime we click the grant details section it displays an error message indicating theres been a 
technical error. 

We've logged a technical error ticket with the Department of Home Affairs, but just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and knows of the turn around times with the technical team?

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## Pyrite

Since there has been a bunch of grants, thought I would update the list.

*December 2016*
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

*January 2017*
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

*February 2017*
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018 
Deebs

*March 2017*
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018 
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

*April 2017*
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

*May 2017*
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone: 
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

*June 2017*
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309)
Aztec
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

*July 2017*
Dannygolucky
Soccerplr (309)
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018 
Global6 (309): 309 & 100 granted 1 December 2018
Kjmag (309): granted 18 December 2018

*August 2017*
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

*September 2017*
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

*October 2017*
Keirangood
rmbnv (309): granted 6 December 2018

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309)
Lady.pilot (309)
Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018 
MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018

*January 2018 *
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309)

*March 2018*
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)

*April 2018 (309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)*
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

*May 2018 (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)*
Carcrashearts (309)

*June 2018 (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)*
Wazza100

*September 2018 (309 processing time was 21 / 26 months)*
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## nyctombe

soccerplr said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So our ImmiAccount finally displays "Finalised" and "Granted" next to the applicant's name, and "Submitted" and "Approved" next to the sponsor.
> 
> One would think that a visa grant letter would follow however its been 2 full days since the status has changed above and we haven't received any correspondence in the ImmiAccount, nor can we access the "Visa grant details" section of our ImmiAccount (which looks like a new option) and we haven't received any emails (we have in the past for requests for information). Everytime we click the grant details section it displays an error message indicating theres been a
> technical error.
> 
> We've logged a technical error ticket with the Department of Home Affairs, but just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and knows of the turn around times with the technical team?
> 
> Thanks in Advance !


Thanks for the update. One correction that could prevent freaking people out - when I filed in Sept 17, the processing time was 13-18 months.


----------



## Luvv72

Just a quick question. I am going for my FBI check today. With the government shutdown will it be affected?If so should I just go ahead and get it done so it can be in queue for when they start back up?


----------



## soccerplr

Luvv72 said:


> Just a quick question. I am going for my FBI check today. With the government shutdown will it be affected?If so should I just go ahead and get it done so it can be in queue for when they start back up?


We used an approved channeler 'Accurate biometrics' for the fbi check and it was really fast. I think we received it via email in 5-7 days. Also from what I know in regards to the government shutdown, there are people still working (maybe not as many) and they're just not getting paid. So you can submit the app for the fbi check if you were to get it without the approved channeler. It may take just a little longer.


----------



## Luvv72

Well I used a Channeler and I just recieved email that report was ready to view/save/print online. Less than 4 hours. Why can't everything else go this fast. Now just one more state check, and nothing else to do but wait!!!


----------



## Pyrite

Woke up to great news this morning with the letter asking my fiance to leave the country! We are so happy. Aiming for my fiance to leave in the next few weeks. Unfortunately I can't leave with him as my uni course has started up again, but oh well, it will only be for a week or two!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

FYI the FBI has a digital application now that costs significantly less than the approved channelers and gets the results just as fast.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Pyrite said:


> Woke up to great news this morning with the letter asking my fiance to leave the country! We are so happy. Aiming for my fiance to leave in the next few weeks. Unfortunately I can't leave with him as my uni course has started up again, but oh well, it will only be for a week or two!


Congrats! Where will your fiance be going? We opted for Asia! Maybe he can take a couple friends and do a short vacation somewhere.


----------



## Pyrite

Skybluebrewer said:


> Congrats! Where will your fiance be going? We opted for Asia! Maybe he can take a couple friends and do a short vacation somewhere.


Most likely NZ since it is looking to be the cheapest and easiest. We are also going down to the travel agency tomorrow to see if they can beat what I've found online. We just had to buy a car so we don't have a lot spare. Not the best timing but we will make it work!


----------



## JaneoOz

Hi all! 
We applied for our 309 offshore visa in March 2018. We got a bit too excited and did the medical straight away not knowing the visa times would blow out so much. We then waited until November to do our police checks. We still need to sell our house in California so we need a little bit of time after the visa is approved to finish things up before we move. So now I’m a little worried if we are approved soon we won’t have much time. Are we better off just re-doing the medical now or will the police checks done later mean we’re good for a bit longer to enter Australia? Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

JaneoOz said:


> Hi all!
> We applied for our 309 offshore visa in March 2018. We got a bit too excited and did the medical straight away not knowing the visa times would blow out so much. We then waited until November to do our police checks. We still need to sell our house in California so we need a little bit of time after the visa is approved to finish things up before we move. So now I'm a little worried if we are approved soon we won't have much time. Are we better off just re-doing the medical now or will the police checks done later mean we're good for a bit longer to enter Australia? Thanks!


It is my understanding that you can't just redo the medical without being requested to do it again, which may happen depending on how long it takes for them to look at your case file. I could be wrong, but you can always try it yourself or see if someone else that has tried it will jump in here and reply.

I would just upload a statement to your immi account explaining the situation, mentioning that you'd like an extension if the timeframe will be short, and maybe they'll give you more time to enter.

Worst case, all you need to do is fly in before the enter by date. May cost you a bit to just do a quick round trip but you're in Cali and can get some pretty cheap flights to the east coast in Oz if you watch for those awesome bargain deals that us in WA are jealous of. Then just move when you're ready.


----------



## JaneoOz

Okay, thank you! I’m from Perth too so I also know the pain of missing those bargain flights and the added flying time haha


----------



## Pyrite

Booked the tickets for my fiance to go to Wellington for 8 days on the 3rd of Feb. Sent Immi his itinerary. Plan to send another email when he leaves so hopefully we will have some good news while he is gone. Dunno what we will do if they don't approve it when he is gone. Be nervous until we get their decision!


----------



## soccerplr

Hi everyone, 
We finally received our grant letter today (Applied July 2017, with two RFIs) ! 
Thanks for all your support, and good luck to everyone waiting ! Hang in there =)


----------



## nyctombe

soccerplr said:


> Hi everyone,
> We finally received our grant letter today (Applied July 2017, with two RFIs) !
> Thanks for all your support, and good luck to everyone waiting ! Hang in there =)


Congratulations!


----------



## Ozbound3

Hey everybody! We finally received some news today after almost 12 months. They've requested my medicals. My husband is here with me now for the holidays but we had been discussing the possibility of him staying a while longer. I know once the medical is complete my visa could be granted anywhere from a few days to several months later... but has anyone noticed any average time frame or trends on this forum as to how soon after submitting the request have visas been granted?


----------



## Jkl137

309 granted on 1/9/19 followed moments later by the 100. We applied 11/20/17 and proactively obtained and uploaded my medical exam and our NY state/FBI in October 2018. We were never contacted by a case officer and the status of our application never changed until granted. My husband also did not yet get around to getting his Australian police check. We have been together 10 years, married 4 and have 2 kids. I greatly appreciate all the advice on these boards. Best of luck to those still waiting.


----------



## ladypilot

Not sure how helpful this is but I'm in a similar situation:
Applied: Nov 30, 2017
RFI: Dec 20, 2018
Submitted new AFPs for both of us: Dec 30, 2018
Offices re-opened: Jan 2, 2019

Haven't heard anything and I'm growing very anxious! I left Australia after Christmas to return to work in the States and being apart again is so painful!



Ozbound3 said:


> Hey everybody! We finally received some news today after almost 12 months. They've requested my medicals. My husband is here with me now for the holidays but we had been discussing the possibility of him staying a while longer. I know once the medical is complete my visa could be granted anywhere from a few days to several months later... but has anyone noticed any average time frame or trends on this forum as to how soon after submitting the request have visas been granted?


----------



## Ozbound3

Jkl137 said:


> 309 granted on 1/9/19 followed moments later by the 100. We applied 11/20/17 and proactively obtained and uploaded my medical exam and our NY state/FBI in October 2018. We were never contacted by a case officer and the status of our application never changed until granted. My husband also did not yet get around to getting his Australian police check. We have been together 10 years, married 4 and have 2 kids. I greatly appreciate all the advice on these boards. Best of luck to those still waiting.


Congrats! Did you get an "enter by" date?

Ladypilot, I feel your pain. My husband was supposed to be heading back to Australia tomorrow but we can't bear the thought of separating again for an unspecified time frame. The last time we were apart for a year and a half but our daughter is old enough to become attached now


----------



## ladypilot

Two different questions so I'm posting twice...

We are post RFI ("Further Assessment" stage) and I'm debating whether or not it would be helpful or harmful to our timeline to submit new, additional evidence we have (namely an Aussie joint bank account that we opened before Xmas - we already have a US one - and detail from our Xmas trip to Bali). Thoughts?


----------



## ladypilot

Two different questions so I'm posting twice...

Is there any benefit to trying to contact the person who reached out for more info for a status update? Is that even allowed? I have her name and she is in the consulate in Brazil (also, is that weird?). Thanks!


----------



## BeeBee2

Hey everyone, 

has everyone who has waited 14 months or over had a RFI?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> Two different questions so I'm posting twice...
> 
> We are post RFI ("Further Assessment" stage) and I'm debating whether or not it would be helpful or harmful to our timeline to submit new, additional evidence we have (namely an Aussie joint bank account that we opened before Xmas - we already have a US one - and detail from our Xmas trip to Bali). Thoughts?


It's not going to hurt or help you. The requirements for the visa would have had to be met at time of application, so time after doesn't really matter for anything. So you can update if you want but it's a bit irrelevant. It won't hurt you though so feel free to do so. Just be sure to leave a few slots if you're close to using them up for any further requests for information, if it comes to that.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ladypilot said:


> Two different questions so I'm posting twice...
> 
> Is there any benefit to trying to contact the person who reached out for more info for a status update? Is that even allowed? I have her name and she is in the consulate in Brazil (also, is that weird?). Thanks!


Not really. Just because that's the person that picked up your case that time, doesn't mean it's going to be the person who picks it up next time. It's not uncommon to have multiple people working a case and no it's not weird that you're not being processed in the U.S. When they rolled out *global *processing times, that means that applications could also be processed anywhere in the world. Just because they usually are processed near the country of residence doesn't mean every application is.

You won't get anywhere asking for a status update anyway. They'll just tell you you're still in queue and wait to hear from them.


----------



## Watever16

I applied for 309 in March 2018 and haven’t heard anything yet. I uploaded all documents (including the Medical since i had it done already). Do any of them expire (Aussie Federal, Us State and/or FBI police checks)? I know the my Medical was due to expire two days after it was submitted. Any other documents with expiry times? TIA


----------



## Aztec

ladypilot said:


> Two different questions so I'm posting twice...
> 
> Is there any benefit to trying to contact the person who reached out for more info for a status update? Is that even allowed? I have her name and she is in the consulate in Brazil (also, is that weird?). Thanks!


I have had 3 RFI's with the same CO's name all from the same embassy. I emailed the embassy directly and got an email back from that same CO. So it would seem that in some cases the same CO continues to review the same application. There are no steadfast rules regarding DHA. One forum members experience may vary greatly from another.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Watever16 said:


> I applied for 309 in March 2018 and haven't heard anything yet. I uploaded all documents (including the Medical since i had it done already). Do any of them expire (Aussie Federal, Us State and/or FBI police checks)? I know the my Medical was due to expire two days after it was submitted. Any other documents with expiry times? TIA


For immigration purposes, medical and police checks are valid for 12 months from date of issue. Some COs seem to show discretion based on others' posts on here but others have had to get them done again after passing 12 months.


----------



## BeeBee2

Watever16 said:


> I applied for 309 in March 2018 and haven't heard anything yet. I uploaded all documents (including the Medical since i had it done already). Do any of them expire (Aussie Federal, Us State and/or FBI police checks)? I know the my Medical was due to expire two days after it was submitted. Any other documents with expiry times? TIA


Yes, all police checks and medicals expire after 12 months. Though, if the medical or police checks were only a month out they may of extended it for that month.

But you will need to do that medical again.

that really sucks though because you applied in march 2018 and they havent even requested stuff they need from you. like they havent even looked yet, mines April 2018 and ive had nothing either, though the medical and police clearances were done 4 months after lodgement.


----------



## Watever16

@beebee2
Yea, it's super frustrating that I haven't even had a CO look at it yet, was really hoping they would have requested a new medical by now. I really hope we don't have to redo our police checks! Good luck with your app!



BeeBee2 said:


> Watever16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 309 in March 2018 and haven't heard anything yet. I uploaded all documents (including the Medical since i had it done already). Do any of them expire (Aussie Federal, Us State and/or FBI police checks)? I know the my Medical was due to expire two days after it was submitted. Any other documents with expiry times? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all police checks and medicals expire after 12 months. Though, if the medical or police checks were only a month out they may of extended it for that month.
> 
> But you will need to do that medical again.
> 
> that really sucks though because you applied in march 2018 and they havent even requested stuff they need from you. like they havent even looked yet, mines April 2018 and ive had nothing either, though the medical and police clearances were done 4 months after lodgement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kayj

Hi all, I just wanted to let you know that I received the "Golden Email" yesterday - almost 12 months since I applied. My husband (an Australian) and I have been married for 19 years, and have lived in the USA for the last 16 years. I applied for the 309/100 on 1/21/18. We proactively did the State & FBI checks in Nov/Dec 2018. I did my medical on 1/4/19, which was uploaded on 1/11/19. I heard nothing via email until this morning when I received the 100 Granted email. My first entry arrive by date is 30Nov19 (which appears to be based off the State Criminal Report). Hopefully this information helps others who are in a similar situation. 

Anyway, very exciting news, and now we can make arrangements to sell our house, get our dog ready for import, book our flights, ship our stuff, and move back to Australia. South Coast NSW, here we come!


----------



## Savage_Flame

Kayj said:


> Anyway, very exciting news, and now we can make arrangements to sell our house, get our dog ready for import, book our flights, ship our stuff, and move back to Australia. South Coast NSW, here we come!


Congrats!

Where abouts will you move to on the south coast? My wife and I just moved to Wollongong (love it up here). Im originally from Victoria.


----------



## Aztec

Got the email this morning, fortunately just a few days before planned travel to Oz. I emailed the embassy and got a call from the CO who had been working on my case all along. She was very nice (can’t mention names as a certain member made an issue out of it) and asked a question or two then granted the visa the next day as I made her aware of my travel plans. So in my case, direct communication seemingly resulted in action. 
Good luck to the rest of you waiting, was a long haul, but really wasn’t prepared to leave earlier, so worked out well in the end. Also scored excellent tickets for the Aussie Open, can’t wait.


----------



## katemdf

Aztec said:


> Got the email this morning, fortunately just a few days before planned travel to Oz. I emailed the embassy and got a call from the CO who had been working on my case all along. She was very nice (can't mention names as a certain member made an issue out of it) and asked a question or two then granted the visa the next day as I made her aware of my travel plans. So in my case, direct communication seemingly resulted in action.
> Good luck to the rest of you waiting, was a long haul, but really wasn't prepared to leave earlier, so worked out well in the end. Also scored excellent tickets for the Aussie Open, can't wait.


Very exciting for you and amazing timing! Enjoy the tennis and your new life


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> She was very nice (can't mention names as a certain member made an issue out of it)


Interestingly enough, it is there. I swear when this conversation was had, I couldn't find it at the time though I knew it had been there before. Hmm, must have seen a different version of them.

_3. Don't post a case officers full name and position number. You can only post the case officers initials. This is to protect the privacy of the case officer._


----------



## Skybluebrewer

deleted duplicate post


----------



## Kayj

Savage_Flame said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Where abouts will you move to on the south coast? My wife and I just moved to Wollongong (love it up here). Im originally from Victoria.


We will be in Tuross Head.


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Interestingly enough, it is there. I swear when this conversation was had, I couldn't find it at the time though I knew it had been there before. Hmm, must have seen a different version of them.
> 
> _3. Don't post a case officers full name and position number. You can only post the case officers initials. This is to protect the privacy of the case officer._


It wasn't there when you mentioned it (as I copied the rules to a post at the time) and a subsequent post by a moderator stated they had amended the rules to add it. It's not a big deal, I saw numerous CO names posted in the past, thought it was a benefit for gauging processing times at a specific embassy. And apparently the same CO officers do tend to the same applications as I asked this question specifically.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> It wasn't there when you mentioned it (as I copied the rules to a post at the time) and a subsequent post by a moderator stated they had amended the rules to add it. It's not a big deal, I saw numerous CO names posted in the past, thought it was a benefit for gauging processing times at a specific embassy. And apparently the same CO officers do tend to the same applications as I asked this question specifically.


Actually, it had been there before and seemed to disappear at some point, which just happened to be when I mentioned it to you. You can see posts from many years ago where only CO initials were shared, and moderators correcting those that failed to follow the rules. For a couple years people just stopped sharing even that, until you popped up with the name and I thought to correct you. So while the rules have been recently edited and it's there now, it had already been there before and was removed.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Just one example where a moderator posted that initials only are allowed and not names, and this in 2015: https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/125650-normal-immi-response.html


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Actually, it had been there before and seemed to disappear at some point, which just happened to be when I mentioned it to you. You can see posts from many years ago where only CO initials were shared, and moderators correcting those that failed to follow the rules. For a couple years people just stopped sharing even that, until you popped up with the name and I thought to correct you. So while the rules have been recently edited and it's there now, it had already been there before and was removed.


Actually, I never posted a name, it was another member. I just responded as I checked the rules to see if it was prohibited, and there was no mention of CO's names at the time. Maybe you will be promoted to moderator status and you can impose the rules....

Have to pack now, too-da-loo.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> Actually, I never posted a name, it was another member. I just responded as I checked the rules to see if it was prohibited, and there was no mention of CO's names at the time. Maybe you will be promoted to moderator status and you can impose the rules....
> 
> Have to pack now, too-da-loo.


Ah, always a pleasure to read your little remarks. Congrats on finally getting your visa and have a safe flight.


----------



## global6

Aztec said:


> Got the email this morning, fortunately just a few days before planned travel to Oz. I emailed the embassy and got a call from the CO who had been working on my case all along. She was very nice (can't mention names as a certain member made an issue out of it) and asked a question or two then granted the visa the next day as I made her aware of my travel plans. So in my case, direct communication seemingly resulted in action.
> Good luck to the rest of you waiting, was a long haul, but really wasn't prepared to leave earlier, so worked out well in the end. Also scored excellent tickets for the Aussie Open, can't wait.


 congratulations Aztec! That was a long time coming. Glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Ah, always a pleasure to read your little remarks. Congrats on finally getting your visa and have a safe flight.


Thank you! I do appreciate all your efforts here. I wish I had that kind of time also.


----------



## Aztec

global6 said:


> congratulations Aztec! That was a long time coming. Glad it all worked out in the end.


Thanks Global6. Yes was a long wait. Glad you got your grant also.


----------



## ladypilot

Aztec said:


> Thanks Global6. Yes was a long wait. Glad you got your grant also.


Congratulations! You were July 2017, right? Good on you!

What embassy processed your application, and I'm curious what/how you emailed them to warrant a phone call?


----------



## Aztec

ladypilot said:


> Congratulations! You were July 2017, right? Good on you!
> 
> What embassy processed your application, and I'm curious what/how you emailed them to warrant a phone call?


Hi, it was the DC embassy. There was some confusion on RFI's, probably would have got the grant last Sept if I was more proactive then. I finally emailed the embassy and got a call two days later.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> Thank you! I do appreciate all your efforts here. I wish I had that kind of time also.


Time management is a beautiful thing, especially when it's used to help others. You're welcome.


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Time management is a beautiful thing, especially when it's used to help others. You're welcome.


Or as you have stated in earlier posts, your job is boring and maybe you just have too much time on your hands, regurgitating what is already been posted ad nauseum. Many ways to skin an onion....but carry on...


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Aztec said:


> Or as you have stated in earlier posts, your job is boring and maybe you just have too much time on your hands, regurgitating what is already been posted ad nauseum. Many ways to skin an onion....but carry on...


Wow, that's really rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Aztec

I'm sure it appears so if you aren't familiar with the back story. It seems this member has an issue with me and constantly inserts a dig or condescending remark at many of my comments. I guess I just got fed up with the forum yard bully.

BTW I didn't make up the boring comment, just repeated what was said by the member herself.

https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/283767-dear-skybluebrewer.html#post1925685


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

I am aware and have been following this post. Sky has been helping a LOT of people and to me, the rudeness is uncalled for. This is not the time or place for it, nor is it allowed. What I've seen is simply someone correcting information, which is needed because a LOT of people do not know the standards or rules. I'm happy you got your visa grant, though remember, being gracious costs nothing and hurts no one.


----------



## Aztec

Then you are clearly not reading what was posted. Graciousness was extended in a post above, to be met with a snide remark, and this pattern of condescension has been applied to other members as well.

And I corrected her regarding CO's names by posting the rules in an earlier thread. I have read some very rude comments from regular members here and no one seems to mind, so not sure why this is so egregious to you.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

I don't agree with anyone being rude on here. It stops people from asking questions and is a form of bullying. Reading back through the posts again, to be sure I didn't miss anything, no where did I see Sky being rude. Sky simply stated CO names aren't to be posted. That's a clear rule that has been in effect since I became a member of this forum in 2015. It's to protect privacy and it's common sense. Perhaps you read it as being "snide" though I did not. To me, it looks like someone trying to give you a heads up. It's interesting how one person can read a typed statement one way, while another takes a complete different view of the typed statement. Hence, my shock at your apparent rudeness, as I did not see anything "snide" being said to you.

It's really quite simple: being nice costs nothing. If I see it, I call it out and/or report it. This should be a place for people to ask questions or simply have moral support. Being rude should never enter into it.


----------



## 376979

I agree with you..Human beings have highest rank from all creatures but dont know why people are helping evils by behaving negatively.. May Allah show right path to everyone


----------



## MJAus!2018

Greetings All,
I'm a bit in shock to say this..it's a bit surreal and I didn't think this day would come anytime soon. Anyway, my 309 has been granted!!! First contact was made on January 9th through email. I was on-shore living in Australia and we (me + 2 children) were asked to leave the country, so the 309's could be granted. We booked tickets immediately to Bali and while in the air, the 309's were granted. That was on January 14th. 

Okay, I need to back up a little. We actually had first contact on January 3rd asking if we wanted them to process our 309 (lodged Nov 2017) or our 820 (lodged Nov 2018). I know...seems silly to have both but we did for a variety of reasons. The 820 was lodged with a migration agency. The 309 was not and prepared by me and my husband. Anyway, we were going to cancel the 309 and see if by some miracle, we could get our money back, but after consulting with our migration agency and being told that would be very unlikely, we decided to let the 309 play out.....thank you SkyBlueBrewer for telling me more than once that I should this.

Sooooo....it took 14 months for it to be granted and it was processed by the Australian Santiago Chile Embassy...not sure why. I'm as American as they come. I was fully expecting DC to process mine. I wasn't asked to supply updated relationship details or repeat health checks (done in Oct 2017) or repeat police checks.

Hope my timeline helps. Good luck to you all! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Pyrite

That is wonderful news MJ! I am so happy for you that everything worked out after all for you and your family.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Congratulations MJAus!2018! Definitely a time to celebrate!!


----------



## 376979

May Allah togather all the couples soon ameen.. Also waiting to go to partner..


----------



## 376979

congratulations.. May you have many more happiness in future..


----------



## Aztec

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Sky simply stated CO names aren't to be posted. That's a clear rule that has been in effect since I became a member of this forum in 2015.


Regarding the post about the CO rules, you are simply wrong, the rules did not mention anything about CO names being posted at the time (as one can see if you actually read the post). They were amended after by a moderator. So in reality, I corrected her, as she noted, not the other way around.

https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ons-through-ottawa-canada-41.html#post1921795

This forum is a great resource with many contributors, though some seem to view it as their personal domain under the guise of "helping others", and it gets a little bit too cliquey among some of the regulars, often resorting to a pack mentality. You're entitled to your opinion, but that doesn't make you correct. I had just stated what she put in an earlier post, a far cry from being offensive. You clearly are not being objective.


----------



## 376979

they requested further documents within 28 days.. we have uploaded these documents, will they check after 28 days or can check before that


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Aztec said:


> Regarding the post about the CO rules, you are simply wrong, the rules did not mention anything about CO names being posted at the time (as one can see if you actually read the post). They were amended after by a moderator. So in reality, I corrected her, as she noted, not the other way around.
> 
> https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ons-through-ottawa-canada-41.html#post1921795
> 
> This forum is a great resource with many contributors, though some seem to view it as their personal domain under the guise of "helping others", and it gets a little bit too cliquey among some of the regulars, often resorting to a pack mentality. You're entitled to your opinion, but that doesn't make you correct. I had just stated what she put in an earlier post, a far cry from being offensive. You clearly are not being objective.


As I stated before, it has always been a rule. Don't know why it wasn't listed when it clearly was when I first started on here, and obviously needed to be corrected again. There's no "cliquey"-ness going on. It's very clear that you took offense, rule listed or not. It's also very clear that you perpetuated the cycle and yes, after the disagreement on whether COs names were to be used or not, you became rude. Regardless, as I stated before, it's all in how you read and interpret the text. I am being objective. It's very simple to read what was written. It's also easy to look at your past interactions and you've made other comments in different posts that weren't always nice either. It's a public forum. It's for information. Keep it civil and pleasant. No need to be divisive or rude. Not sure why you want to keep it going. Enough already. Enjoy your visa and being with your partner.


----------



## ladypilot

Made the timely updates here in an effort to keep me sane. This has been the most trying month of waiting of this entire process - it's been over a month since our RFI (we uploaded right away) and me having to return to the States has turned our lives upside down. I just don't know how I'll survive another possible 4 months of waiting.

We reached out to my partner's MP, and while they were timely in their response and helpful in reaching out to the Department for us, they came back with the same form response about applications being processed in the order they are received (which clearly isn't true) and that we are inside the processing time. It was worth a shot!

*December 2016*
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

*January 2017*
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

*February 2017*
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018*
Deebs

*March 2017*
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018*
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

*April 2017*
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

*May 2017*
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone:*
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

*June 2017*
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309): notified 11 December 2018
Aztec: granted 17 January 2019
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

*July 2017*
Dannygolucky (309): notified 27 November 2019
Soccerplr (309): granted 9 January 2019
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018*
Global6 (309): 309 & 100 granted 1 December 2018
Kjmag (309): granted 18 December 2018

*August 2017*
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

*September 2017*
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

*October 2017*
Keirangood
rmbnv (309): granted 6 December 2018

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
Ladypilot (309)
Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018

*January 2018**
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019

*March 2018*
JaneoOz
Tony121
Katemdf (309)
Watever16 (309)

*April 2018 *(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309)
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

*May 2018* (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309)

*June 2018* (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100

*September 2018* (309 processing time was 13 / 17 months)
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Made the timely updates here in an effort to keep me sane. This has been the most trying month of waiting of this entire process - it's been over a month since our RFI (we uploaded right away) and me having to return to the States has turned our lives upside down. I just don't know how I'll survive another possible 4 months of waiting.
> 
> We reached out to my partner's MP, and while they were timely in their response and helpful in reaching out to the Department for us, they came back with the same form response about applications being processed in the order they are received (which clearly isn't true) and that we are inside the processing time. It was worth a shot!
> 
> *December 2016*
> SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018
> 
> *January 2017*
> Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018
> 
> *February 2017*
> AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018*
> Deebs
> 
> *March 2017*
> Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
> Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018*
> Cardude151
> #62Aussie
> Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
> Oyetoba
> 
> *April 2017*
> Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
> Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
> NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018
> 
> *May 2017*
> A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
> Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
> Noone:*
> Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
> Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018
> 
> *June 2017*
> AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
> NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
> Space_Dog (309): notified 11 December 2018
> Aztec: granted 17 January 2019
> GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018
> 
> *July 2017*
> Dannygolucky (309): notified 27 November 2019
> Soccerplr (309): granted 9 January 2019
> Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018*
> Global6 (309): 309 & 100 granted 1 December 2018
> Kjmag (309): granted 18 December 2018
> 
> *August 2017*
> Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
> CBR2011
> 
> *September 2017*
> Brownbear2 (309)
> Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018
> 
> *October 2017*
> Keirangood
> rmbnv (309): granted 6 December 2018
> 
> *November 2017*
> MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
> Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
> Ladypilot (309)
> Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018
> 
> *December 2017*
> MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
> MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018
> 
> *January 2018**
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309)
> Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
> Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019
> 
> *March 2018*
> JaneoOz
> Tony121
> Katemdf (309)
> Watever16 (309)
> 
> *April 2018 *(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300)
> Pyrite (300)
> BeeBee2 (309)
> esiyah (309)
> KTE711 (309)
> 
> *May 2018* (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309)
> 
> *June 2018* (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> 
> *September 2018* (309 processing time was 21 / 26 months)
> Nyctombe (309)


While I really appreciate all the timeline updates, each time you post the processing time at the time of my application incorrectly - the processing was 13/17 months.

The 21/26 is completely incorrect for a 309 application and I think it's irresponsible to provide false information - would you mind making the edit? People shouldn't needlessly be concerned with a super long wait when it's incorrect. Thanks!


----------



## ladypilot

Edited in my posted - sorry, I only copied it from a previous poster. The processing time was 21-26 months through July and August 2018.


----------



## kenyonn24

*Contacting Embassy*

Hi there,

I applied in July 2018, and I have yet to hear anything from the embassy. Since there is a chance that the visa will be processed at any embassy, how does one go about contacting them to check in about updates or when a case officer will be assigned? Is there a contact number to call, or are we left to wait until they contact us? Thank you for your help.


----------



## aussiesteve

Basically it is a case of don't call us we'll call you!, if they need extra documentation they will contact you by email. They will also contact you if you haven't completed your medical.The days of being assigned a specific case officer are long gone. As for contacting them in regard to progress, most replies are generic, stating you are still within the time frame, which is currently 13 to 18 months.


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Edited in my posted - sorry, I only copied it from a previous poster. The processing time was 21-26 months through July and August 2018.


no worries, just no need to stress people out!


----------



## Aztec

LadyRogueRayne said:


> As I stated before, it has always been a rule. Don't know why it wasn't listed when it clearly was when I first started on here, and obviously needed to be corrected again. There's no "cliquey"-ness going on. It's very clear that you took offense, rule listed or not. It's also very clear that you perpetuated the cycle and yes, after the disagreement on whether COs names were to be used or not, you became rude. Regardless, as I stated before, it's all in how you read and interpret the text. I am being objective. It's very simple to read what was written. It's also easy to look at your past interactions and you've made other comments in different posts that weren't always nice either. It's a public forum. It's for information. Keep it civil and pleasant. No need to be divisive or rude. Not sure why you want to keep it going. Enough already. Enjoy your visa and being with your partner.


Okay, you have gone over the top with this last comment. You jumped into this fray and have had to get the last word in every time, and then you say I am perpetuating it?? Please don't reply to this or any other post of mine in future, enough of this nonsense.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Aztec said:


> Okay, you have gone over the top with this last comment. You jumped into this fray and have had to get the last word in every time, and then you say I am perpetuating it?? Please don't reply to this or any other post of mine in future, enough of this nonsense.


Actually, I have been completely fair and not once made snide or rude remarks in all of this. At this point, you are saying I'm over the top; however, I simply explained what is extremely obvious to see from your responses, as you seemed to not see it. I will not be browbeaten nor intimidated. I've said basically the same to you...enough already. So, Thank you! I appreciate that and is all I've been asking.  As I said before, I hope you enjoy your visa. Have a great day!


----------



## 376979

can i send an email to department to grant us visa before my wedding anniversary which is after a month.. they have taken my interview before a week ago and requested for further documents


----------



## YankeeAussie

Hey guys,

Been a while! I got hit with another RFI on Jan 23rd with a 2 week turnaround. Makes me hopeful my 300 will be approved soon but lowkey bummed that if I had what they requested beforehand, I would have had an early grant. Ah well. It's hard not to become optimistic about a February grant now

I planned my permanent move to Australia back in 2017 and can't believe it's slowly happening! Hoping for a move in the Spring. I wonder what life will be like a few years from now and how much I will miss my life here. Life has been good in the US.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Sorry for the double post, but, quick quetion. I will be traveling to Australia for a short trip next month on ETA. Do I have to report or do anything regarding my 300 application? Thanks!


----------



## katemdf

Hi All
A bit of an update and good to see some movement from our March 2018 application from the USA. Our application now shows Initial Assessment and my husband (US applicant) received an email requesting his medical (he already has an appointment for 15 Feb) and our divorce papers. We had supplied them in our initial uploads but not under the Divorce headings, so they might have got a little lost in all the other submissions. Today I resubmitted using the Divorce heading under each of our names.
Interestingly, we very recently submitted our FBI and US State checks and also my AFP check - although we weren't asked for these. We just took the gamble that ten months into the application it might be worth adding these. It might just be a coincidence that we submitted these and almost immediately received an email from the CO. Who knows?
In early January 2019, I also did an update on our lives since the initial application - travel, finances, major events etc. They may completely ignore this, but I doubt it would hurt (if what I've read from others counts).
Regards
Kate


Applied for 309/100: 13 March 2018
Submitted both FBI Checks: late Jan 2019
Submitted sponsor's Aust NPC: late Jan 2019
CO contact: 1 Feb 2019 - request for medical and divorce documents
Submitted Divorce Docs: 2 Feb 2019 
Submitted Medical: (soon - appointment Feb 15 2019)
309 Visa Grant:


----------



## esiyah

Hi All,

Nice to see so much action happening! We also have an update. 

We got an RFI asking 1) sponsors birth certificate 2) Police certificates for state and FBI (already submitted)

I'm confused as to why they might be asking for the police certs when it has already been provided? How can we prove that my partner (American) has NOT lived in any other country for more than 12 months?

Anyone have some insight?


----------



## JaneoOz

We applied in March so we're hoping to hear something soon too!

Did you supply the FBI checks and the State checks for both of you?



esiyah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to see so much action happening! We also have an update.
> 
> We got an RFI asking 1) sponsors birth certificate 2) Police certificates for state and FBI (already submitted)
> 
> I'm confused as to why they might be asking for the police certs when it has already been provided? How can we prove that my partner (American) has NOT lived in any other country for more than 12 months?
> 
> Anyone have some insight?


----------



## esiyah

JaneoOz said:


> We applied in March so we're hoping to hear something soon too!
> 
> Did you supply the FBI checks and the State checks for both of you?


Hopefully you hear something soon too!

To answer your question, no, not for both. I'm an Australian citizen so just provided the AFP check for me. For my boyfriend, we did a "front-loaded" application meaning we provided the FBI and California state police checks at the time we put in our visa application.

I'm really confused why they're asking for the police checks they already have.....

I'm thinking might be asking for this because either it's just a mistake, or they think he has lived in other countries and other states in the U.S, which he hasn't.

So not sure how to tell them that. Should we call and tell them? Write a letter stating the polices checks have been provided and our supporting documents are evidence he has not lived in any other country or state.....  HELP


----------



## JaneoOz

I'm the Australian sponsor too and also living in California : ) We we did State and FBI checks for me too as well as the AFP one. I'm wondering if they are asking for your State and FBI checks as the sponsor?



esiyah said:


> JaneoOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We applied in March so we're hoping to hear something soon too!
> 
> Did you supply the FBI checks and the State checks for both of you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you hear something soon too!
> 
> To answer your question, no, not for both. I'm an Australian citizen so just provided the AFP check for me. For my boyfriend, we did a "front-loaded" application meaning we provided the FBI and California state police checks at the time we put in our visa application.
> 
> I'm really confused why they're asking for the police checks they already have.....
> 
> I'm thinking might be asking for this because either it's just a mistake, or they think he has lived in other countries and other states in the U.S, which he hasn't.
> 
> So not sure how to tell them that. Should we call and tell them? Write a letter stating the polices checks have been provided and our supporting documents are evidence he has not lived in any other country or state.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP
Click to expand...


----------



## esiyah

JaneoOz said:


> I'm the Australian sponsor too and also living in California : ) We we did State and FBI checks for me too as well as the AFP one. I'm wondering if they are asking for your State and FBI checks as the sponsor?


That's really interesting! I didn't even consider doing the FBI and State check for me as the sponsor because I didn't read it was required anywhere. Whereas it is clearly stated as requirement for the applicant. The thing is, the RFI reads:

*Request Detail
Other Requirements*
*Copy of your sponsor's birth certificate. *
_****So here, it's specifically highlighting it's for the sponsor, AKA me. So this makes sense****_

*Character requirements - Police Certificates*

In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character requirement. You must provide a police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive)....
_****If they wanted this for the sponsor, would't they say, sponsors police certificates? Also, being an Aussie citizen, I don't need a visa for entry into Aus as it mentions in the first sentence. The language here, to me, is referring the the applicant****_

So it still leaves me wondering, what on earth are they looking for with the police certs, because they already have it!

Wasn't sure if someone else was in the exact same boat as me here in terms of the RFI docs. Reading other posts here, I know mistakes CAN happen, so hoping it's just that. But will try calling them on Monday to see if they can clarify over the phone.

But just in case, I will also look into doing the FBI and State check for me. So, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nyctombe

esiyah said:


> JaneoOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the Australian sponsor too and also living in California : ) We we did State and FBI checks for me too as well as the AFP one. I'm wondering if they are asking for your State and FBI checks as the sponsor?
> 
> 
> 
> That's really interesting! I didn't even consider doing the FBI and State check for me as the sponsor because I didn't read it was required anywhere. Whereas it is clearly stated as requirement for the applicant. The thing is, the RFI reads:
> 
> *Request Detail
> Other Requirements*
> *Copy of your sponsor's birth certificate. *
> _****So here, it's specifically highlighting it's for the sponsor, AKA me. So this makes sense****_
> 
> *Character requirements - Police Certificates*
> 
> In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character requirement. You must provide a police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive)....
> _****If they wanted this for the sponsor, would't they say, sponsors police certificates? Also, being an Aussie citizen, I don't need a visa for entry into Aus as it mentions in the first sentence. The language here, to me, is referring the the applicant****_
> 
> So it still leaves me wondering, what on earth are they looking for with the police certs, because they already have it!
> 
> Wasn't sure if someone else was in the exact same boat as me here in terms of the RFI docs. Reading other posts here, I know mistakes CAN happen, so hoping it's just that. But will try calling them on Monday to see if they can clarify over the phone.
> 
> But just in case, I will also look into doing the FBI and State check for me. So, thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...

Get the police and FBI checks - my Australian husband sponsor is living here in NY, and as per our lawyer, it's needed to show he's of good character.


----------



## esiyah

nyctombe said:


> Get the police and FBI checks - my Australian husband sponsor is living here in NY, and as per our lawyer, it's needed to show he's of good character.


Thanks @nyctombe and @JaneoOz! Sigh...looks like I will have to bite the bullet and get the checks done.

Is there a step-by-step guide/checklist on how to get FBI and CA State police checks done?


----------



## nyctombe

esiyah said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the police and FBI checks - my Australian husband sponsor is living here in NY, and as per our lawyer, it's needed to show he's of good character.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @nyctombe and @JaneoOz! Sigh...looks like I will have to bite the bullet and get the checks done.
> 
> Is there a step-by-step guide/checklist on how to get FBI and CA State police checks done?
Click to expand...

Were in New York, so it's likely different, but we used Accurate Biometrics for both - ten minutes in their office, and we were done. So easy.


----------



## JaneoOz

We did Accurate Biometrics too and we just did them both online. I made an appointment with our local police department for the CA State check and told them it was for immigration purposes. They both came back within a few weeks.



nyctombe said:


> esiyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the police and FBI checks - my Australian husband sponsor is living here in NY, and as per our lawyer, it's needed to show he's of good character.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @nyctombe and @JaneoOz! Sigh...looks like I will have to bite the bullet and get the checks done.
> 
> Is there a step-by-step guide/checklist on how to get FBI and CA State police checks done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were in New York, so it's likely different, but we used Accurate Biometrics for both - ten minutes in their office, and we were done. So easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pyrite

Fiance left on a plane to NZ this afternoon, so hoping we will get an approval in the next few days. Terrified that they will either not make a decision in time or outright reject us but I know it is unlikely. Either way, will update again when we know something!


----------



## katemdf

esiyah said:


> Thanks @nyctombe and @JaneoOz! Sigh...looks like I will have to bite the bullet and get the checks done.
> 
> Is there a step-by-step guide/checklist on how to get FBI and CA State police checks done?


We used Accurate Biometrics in Tampa as that's where we live, but you can check their locations: https://accuratebiometrics.com/. 
Our results were through the same day not long after we got home from the appointment!

We did the Florida state police check only for my husband, the applicant, as I understand that it was only the applicant who needs the state check. We did it online and received the information via email.

The following is information for sponsors on the Home Affairs website:
(https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ting/partner-offshore/provisional-309#HowTo):

Information on relevant offences
Provide:

an Australian police certificate. We only accept complete disclosure National Police Certificates issued byt the Australian Federal Police. We don't accept standard disclosure certificates or national police certificates issued by Australian state or territory police
a police certificate from every country where you spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16
Police certificates are valid for 12 months for immigration purposes.

You must also provide written consent for us to disclose any convictions for relevant offences to the visa applicant.


----------



## esiyah

Thanks Guys! I'm heading to Accurate Biometrics in L.A. to get my FBI check done. I'm glad they can provide the results in 24 hrs, whereas going directly through the FBI by mail says it takes 14 weeks. Crazy!

I can't believe I didn't see that the sponsor needed to provide police certs for countries lived in. Thanks @katemdf for sharing the mentioned link.

I did the live scan for the State check at a post office already. They tell me results for that are only delivered via mail, and will take a couple of weeks. Hoping the sponsor only needs to provide the FBI, because we have 28 days to respond to the RFI.

Thanks again 



katemdf said:


> We used Accurate Biometrics in Tampa as that's where we live, but you can check their locations: https://accuratebiometrics.com/.
> Our results were through the same day not long after we got home from the appointment!
> 
> We did the Florida state police check only for my husband, the applicant, as I understand that it was only the applicant who needs the state check. We did it online and received the information via email.
> 
> The following is information for sponsors on the Home Affairs website:
> (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ting/partner-offshore/provisional-309#HowTo):
> 
> Information on relevant offences
> Provide:
> 
> an Australian police certificate. We only accept complete disclosure National Police Certificates issued byt the Australian Federal Police. We don't accept standard disclosure certificates or national police certificates issued by Australian state or territory police
> a police certificate from every country where you spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16
> Police certificates are valid for 12 months for immigration purposes.
> 
> You must also provide written consent for us to disclose any convictions for relevant offences to the visa applicant.


----------



## Pyrite

Very happy to say that my fiance's visa was approved this morning! So relieved! He arrives back in Oz on Monday morning. 

Total time was 10 months and 2 days from submission to approval.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Congrats Pyrite! We lodged the application in the same month, so, hopefully they'll be accepted in the same month as well


----------



## Pyrite

YankeeAussie said:


> Congrats Pyrite! We lodged the application in the same month, so, hopefully they'll be accepted in the same month as well


Fingers crossed that is the case! Once we had submitted the requested stuff they were pretty quick to ask him to leave the country, so hopefully you will hear from them in the next couple of weeks since you've submitted the requested stuff!


----------



## ladypilot

Congratulations, Pyrite! Lucky you!

Do you guys think 300s are being processed faster than 309s? Seems to be the trend from my perspective. I just passed 15 months waiting last week and its been almost 7 weeks since our RFI. I'm losing my mind!


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Congratulations, Pyrite! Lucky you!
> 
> Do you guys think 300s are being processed faster than 309s? Seems to be the trend from my perspective. I just passed 15 months waiting last week and its been almost 7 weeks since our RFI. I'm losing my mind!


It certainly is looking like that as of late!

There is some good data on myimmitracker, unfortunately not much activity from Americans.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Fairly quiet you guys! How's everyone? Anyone with good news?


----------



## Ozbound3

There was a ton of activity in the last month and it seems to have stopped now. But at least we got several approvals. As for me, I finally got my medical done and submitted last week and I updated my background checks just in case. Fingers crossed we hear something soon! We're coming up on 13 months now.


----------



## nyctombe

Ozbound3 said:


> There was a ton of activity in the last month and it seems to have stopped now. But at least we got several approvals. As for me, I finally got my medical done and submitted last week and I updated my background checks just in case. Fingers crossed we hear something soon! We're coming up on 13 months now.


My fingers are crossed for you for a grant really soon!

In another forum I watch, an American just got their full grant in 11 months. So, things seem to be moving!


----------



## YankeeAussie

I feel like the US grants happen in some sort of waves. Hoping I'm in the next one!


----------



## Gelaaa

I do hope the processing time is shorter now. No grants from Philippines for the past 10 months I believe

________________________
Visa: PMV subclass 300
Application Lodged: 9 October 2018
Location: Philippines
Medical: 12 October 2018
300 Granted: TBD


----------



## aussiesteve

I am sure that there are Visas granted from the Philippines everyday, it is just that people don't mention it in this forum, or don't even belong to the forum. In general straightforward applications from the Philippines seem to be processed faster rather than slower, so you are probably looking closer to 14 months rather than 18 months. But who knows it may be only 8 to 12 months, good luck!


----------



## ladypilot

Nothing here, and we're just about at 15 months (2 since RFI). I'm so discouraged and frustrated, it absolutely consumes my life living apart and not being able to transfer with my company until this comes. I am praying it's any day now!


----------



## BeeBee2

wow so sad to see no activity on this thread, hopefully this means its the calm before the shower of grants heading our way I feel like March, April, May will be some good months for all of us. I can feel it  every one think positively and manifest your grants. the beginning of this year has been the hardest for me a lot of negativity and emotions that I can't control. if your struggling at the moment remember this isn't forever even though it feels like it sometimes, I was really down and unmotivated to do anything with my days I didn't want to go anywhere and it was hard to get up for work in the morning and all of a sudden, over the past week I've tried my best to get out of that toxic train of thought and honestly I've never felt better, I've become excited and happy because my partner will be with me so soon and everything, all this waiting will be so worth it. keep your heads up, even though this wait feels like a curse it is still a blessing. immigration can't control you guys, they don't get to decided how you feel, YOU DO!!
I probably sound like a crazy person haha maybe I actually have lost my mind I dunno but all I know is this process had really tested me, its made me stronger, independent, and it has made me really appreciate the small things In life and to never take anything for granted. 
thank you for reading my little rant/motivational speech haha hoping we all get our grants soon, preferably before this phase of happiness ends and I go actually insane hahaha


----------



## Salban

@beebee2 ...I am in the same boat..thanx for sharing some positivity...waiting for the last 20 months.... but they hv changed the timeframe too..fingers crossed


----------



## BeeBee2

Salban said:


> @beebee2 ...I am in the same boat..thanx for sharing some positivity...waiting for the last 20 months.... but they hv changed the timeframe too..fingers crossed


20 months from USA?!


----------



## Salban

BeeBee2 said:


> Salban said:
> 
> 
> 
> @beebee2 ...I am in the same boat..thanx for sharing some positivity...waiting for the last 20 months.... but they hv changed the timeframe too..fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months from USA?!
Click to expand...

From India &#128528;


----------



## BeeBee2

Salban said:


> From India &#128528;


oh okay, well best of luck.


----------



## wembacr

Wow is like listen to myself for the last week. I had last contact with CO a month ago (applied for PMV 300 in May last year) and was hoping to have good news soon... now I am really starting to feel anxious, and cant even sleep, but you are right, we are the only ones that can control our emotions, I just dream the day me and my fiance can be finally together making the life we dream of together... be able to decide what is next in my life... So, I am setting my mind into to positive (trying hard) and trust the process, but at least reading you makes me feel and I am not alone in this whole waiting... 

Many blessings ahead for us....


----------



## nyctombe

Sigh. The updated processing times for 309/100 came out and it's increased to 14/19 months.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-offshore


----------



## ladypilot

BeeBee2 said:


> oh okay, well best of luck.


@BeeBee2, your positivity is so helpful and inspiring! I really needed to read that today. Sometimes this feels like the loneliest struggle. Let me know if you'd like to connect!

I did, however, just burst into tears reading the new processing times. Back to the end of the line I go....


----------



## Bilco

Hello all. 
I have been looking through these forums for a while now waiting for my wifes (USA citizen) visa to go through. 
We have a visa lawyer (or agent whatever you want to call it) 
We lodged in March 2018
We got out first CO response on the 10th of January. 
Which asked for two different state police checks (even after FBI check was completed) and the sponsors (mine) birth certificate. 
We have completed everything very quickly after the 10th January and are still waiting (over a month now) for a response or approval. 
It's getting very horrible, as we don't like to be away from each other and we have such huge plans for our Australian life. 
I wish I could sleep until our golden email, I can't sleep and feel horrible every day she isn't with me where she belongs.
Please wish us luck, I hope the email comes soon


----------



## esiyah

Bilco, in case it's of any comfort, we got the exact same RFI just a few days before you got yours. 
Trying to stay positive, hoping and praying we're in that next wave of grants!



Bilco said:


> Hello all.
> I have been looking through these forums for a while now waiting for my wifes (USA citizen) visa to go through.
> We have a visa lawyer (or agent whatever you want to call it)
> We lodged in March 2018
> We got out first CO response on the 10th of January.
> Which asked for two different state police checks (even after FBI check was completed) and the sponsors (mine) birth certificate.
> We have completed everything very quickly after the 10th January and are still waiting (over a month now) for a response or approval.
> It's getting very horrible, as we don't like to be away from each other and we have such huge plans for our Australian life.
> I wish I could sleep until our golden email, I can't sleep and feel horrible every day she isn't with me where she belongs.
> Please wish us luck, I hope the email comes soon


----------



## Bilco

esiyah said:


> Bilco, in case it's of any comfort, we got the exact same RFI just a few days before you got yours.
> Trying to stay positive, hoping and praying we're in that next wave of grants!
> 
> 
> 
> Bilco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> I have been looking through these forums for a while now waiting for my wifes (USA citizen) visa to go through.
> We have a visa lawyer (or agent whatever you want to call it)
> We lodged in March 2018
> We got out first CO response on the 10th of January.
> Which asked for two different state police checks (even after FBI check was completed) and the sponsors (mine) birth certificate.
> We have completed everything very quickly after the 10th January and are still waiting (over a month now) for a response or approval.
> It's getting very horrible, as we don't like to be away from each other and we have such huge plans for our Australian life.
> I wish I could sleep until our golden email, I can't sleep and feel horrible every day she isn't with me where she belongs.
> Please wish us luck, I hope the email comes soon
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words and hope. 
I'm guessing you haven't heard anything either? Our agent has sent a few emails letting the department know that all our documents are in order, and pushing for a decision to be made


----------



## Bilco

Just an update on our case 

Our visa lawyer sent a message on the 15th February, noting (in so many words) that ALL our documents were in order as requested and that our case be reviewed asap as it is ready

Today received this back from our CO....

Thank you for your email.

Your visa application is still under consideration and you will be advised in due course as to the outcome.

If there are any changes to your circumstances in the meantime, please advise immediately


Regards


It feels like if they have time to respond or read this email they have time too look at our almost 5 years of evidence and fresh documentation and approve right? 
Very frustrated and upset right now, hoping it comes soon, I miss my wife so so much.


----------



## Tony121

We've been waiting since March 2018 as well. How do you reach out to the govt to confirm if your docs are in order?


----------



## katemdf

Bilco said:


> Just an update on our case
> 
> Our visa lawyer sent a message on the 15th February, noting (in so many words) that ALL our documents were in order as requested and that our case be reviewed asap as it is ready
> 
> Today received this back from our CO....
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your visa application is still under consideration and you will be advised in due course as to the outcome.
> 
> If there are any changes to your circumstances in the meantime, please advise immediately
> 
> Regards
> 
> It feels like if they have time to respond or read this email they have time too look at our almost 5 years of evidence and fresh documentation and approve right?
> Very frustrated and upset right now, hoping it comes soon, I miss my wife so so much.


Hiya
We are in the same boat as you, so understand your frustration and keenness to move forward. From everything I've read here and from what the Home Affairs website says, there's really nothing applicants can do to hasten their case. Emailing them might take someone's time to respond, but perhaps it's not a CO. Sit tight for this rollercoaster ride, as you've been doing. As one product advertisement says, "It won't happen overnight, but it will happen".
Looking forward to reading your big "Yipee" when its approved


----------



## Bilco

katemdf said:


> Bilco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update on our case
> 
> Our visa lawyer sent a message on the 15th February, noting (in so many words) that ALL our documents were in order as requested and that our case be reviewed asap as it is ready
> 
> Today received this back from our CO....
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your visa application is still under consideration and you will be advised in due course as to the outcome.
> 
> If there are any changes to your circumstances in the meantime, please advise immediately
> 
> Regards
> 
> It feels like if they have time to respond or read this email they have time too look at our almost 5 years of evidence and fresh documentation and approve right?
> Very frustrated and upset right now, hoping it comes soon, I miss my wife so so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> We are in the same boat as you, so understand your frustration and keenness to move forward. From everything I've read here and from what the Home Affairs website says, there's really nothing applicants can do to hasten their case. Emailing them might take someone's time to respond, but perhaps it's not a CO. Sit tight for this rollercoaster ride, as you've been doing. As one product advertisement says, "It won't happen overnight, but it will happen".
> Looking forward to reading your big "Yipee" when its approved
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words, I just thought coming from a visa lawyer and having all the documents in order it might me a good idea to alert someone to our case, apparently not. 
I know, it's just hard because we don't know when we will see each other again, could be days could be months and months, we are really struggling mentally.


----------



## esiyah

Hey Guys, 

Are you allowed to travel to Australia on either an ETA or Visitor 600 visa while you have an active PMV 309 visa application?

My American partner may need to come to Aus before a decision is made on our 309, so I'm trying to work out the path of least resistance that allows him to stay as long as possible, ETA vs 600.

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## nyctombe

esiyah said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Are you allowed to travel to Australia on either an ETA or Visitor 600 visa while you have an active PMV 309 visa application?
> 
> My American partner may need to come to Aus before a decision is made on our 309, so I'm trying to work out the path of least resistance that allows him to stay as long as possible, ETA vs 600.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts.


Yes; from what my lawyer told us there's going to be more scrutiny for Americans applying for any longer-term visa, due to the access to the ETA. It is, however, up to home affairs and border patrol to grant the visa and subsequent entry in the first place.


----------



## YankeeAussie

This has been a very slow month. Hopefully March brings some good news.


----------



## nyctombe

YankeeAussie said:


> This has been a very slow month. Hopefully March brings some good news.


It has been SO slow. While I understand why the DC office is slow to process, I don't understand why they haven't added extra processing staff.

They make a pretty big deal about "mateship" between the countries, and the US offers Australians the E3 visa, the least you think they could do would be to staff up.


----------



## Aztec

nyctombe said:


> It has been SO slow. While I understand why the DC office is slow to process, I don't understand why they haven't added extra processing staff.
> 
> They make a pretty big deal about "mateship" between the countries, and the US offers Australians the E3 visa, the least you think they could do would be to staff up.


They can't afford to staff up the police ranks to combat the outta control crime here, I doubt the embassies are getting priority.


----------



## nyctombe

Aztec said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been SO slow. While I understand why the DC office is slow to process, I don't understand why they haven't added extra processing staff.
> 
> They make a pretty big deal about "mateship" between the countries, and the US offers Australians the E3 visa, the least you think they could do would be to staff up.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't afford to staff up the police ranks to combat the outta control crime here, I doubt the embassies are getting priority.
Click to expand...

Any employees of the embassy are hired and paid by Australia; it has nothing to with the DC police.

I found an old job listing for a visa processing agent at the australian consulate in DC. Salary was $46k/year - no wonder they can't process a visa application in a timely manner!


----------



## katemdf

nyctombe said:


> Any employees of the embassy are hired and paid by Australia; it has nothing to with the DC police.
> 
> I found an old job listing for a visa processing agent at the australian consulate in DC. Salary was $46k/year - no wonder they can't process a visa application in a timely manner!


For many living in the US, that would currently be a good salary. The level of en masse poverty is quite shocking. 
When we recently applied for our FBI checks, the person performing the fingerprinting said there has been a lot of people applying for Australian visas. Perhaps that's a contributing factor to what appears to be slow processing times.


----------



## nyctombe

katemdf said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any employees of the embassy are hired and paid by Australia; it has nothing to with the DC police.
> 
> I found an old job listing for a visa processing agent at the australian consulate in DC. Salary was $46k/year - no wonder they can't process a visa application in a timely manner!
> 
> 
> 
> For many living in the US, that would currently be a good salary. The level of en masse poverty is quite shocking.
> When we recently applied for our FBI checks, the person performing the fingerprinting said there has been a lot of people applying for Australian visas. Perhaps that's a contributing factor to what appears to be slow processing times.
Click to expand...

That's a really low salary for DC. Cost of living is catching up to NYC and SF there.

They've made it clear there's been an increase in applications since the last presidential election. It's just baffling that Australia wouldn't hire more people to process.


----------



## ladypilot

Why would they care to hire more people? They get their money up front and know that the people applying are in a vulnerable position.


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Why would they care to hire more people? They get their money up front and know that the people applying are in a vulnerable position.


Exactly, sadly. It's just so frustrating that "100 years of mateship" is paraded about, Aussies can get the E3 visa (which there's no equal for Americans) and we're low risk.

I am certain this is just me having my weekly/monthly bout of anger and frustration with the wait, this too shall pass... &#128522;


----------



## Bilco

Coming up on 2 months since our RFI from CO, hopefully the new month brings the golden email! 

Have you guys thought about the time differences in the USA and AUS? 
Obviously on our Monday it's their Sunday so we lose a whole day of contact there, and on their Friday it's our Saturday so we lose a day of contact there too, maybe that adds to the processing time?


----------



## KWC

Hey, I'm Bilco's wife! Any news for you guys yet? We're dying over here with nothing still. Checking this forum like it's my job for morsels of hope.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Nothing new to report either. Looking like a bleak Winter so far (or Summer if you're in Australia). It's been 1.5 months since my 2nd RFI


----------



## KWC

How frustrating... I keep hoping to hear soon but worried it will be another RFI. We front loaded our medical, etc and the RFI we got was for state level police checks since I had already submitted FBI. Do you mind me asking what your second RFI was for? I'm trying to rack my brain of anything else they could possibly ask for instead of just granting the visa.


----------



## aussiesteve

The Department will not respond if you are still within the processing time frame, which is currently 12 to 17 months. You can always check waiting times at the official site, https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/prospective-marriage-300#howto


----------



## aussiegrrl

*40SP form requirement*

Form 40SP - does anyone know if this needs to be filled out? I've just logged in to my application which has been pending since April 2018 for my husbands 309/100 Visa, and noticed it was part of the 'Recommended' documents but I don't recall if this needs to be completed. We've received no correspondence from them since submitting our health checks in May 2018.


----------



## Bilco

aussiesteve said:


> The Department will not respond if you are still within the processing time frame, which is currently 12 to 17 months. You can always check waiting times at the official site, https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/prospective-marriage-300#howto


Hey mate, just trying to make sense of this? 
I have read of many different people getting replies (and approvals) after 1/4/10 days and even 1/2/3 months after the first RFI? why would the waiting time have anything to do with when the department respond? Especially when there are many cases in this forum in which it has happened before of within the waiting times?


----------



## ladypilot

Officially 3 months since our RFI for AFPs, which we submitted within the week. Devastating, honestly. Just crossed 15 months since lodging, and my medical expires this week. When we lodged, processing times were 11-15 months, so this is the absolute latest we figured we could get the visa. Has anyone been asked to re-do theirs?


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Officially 3 months since our RFI for AFPs, which we submitted within the week. Devastating, honestly. Just crossed 15 months since lodging, and my medical expires this week. When we lodged, processing times were 11-15 months, so this is the absolute latest we figured we could get the visa. Has anyone been asked to re-do theirs?


From all the forum-stalking I've done, it seems about 50/50 on people having to get them redone. Hopefully people here have better data points for you. Fingers crossed you get your grant without having to do it all again - that's a high expense ($600 usd for me!) to have to shell out again!


----------



## KWC

ladypilot said:


> Officially 3 months since our RFI for AFPs, which we submitted within the week. Devastating, honestly. Just crossed 15 months since lodging, and my medical expires this week. When we lodged, processing times were 11-15 months, so this is the absolute latest we figured we could get the visa. Has anyone been asked to re-do theirs?


I'm so sorry... this waiting game is definitely a test on everyone's mental resilience. From looking at posts in the last 5 months, after RFI visa grants have come in anywhere between the same week and 3.5 months, so you're still in what would be considered 'normal' for waiting time. Hope you get your good news soon - I feel like we could all use a win here!


----------



## Pagey0110

I haven’t posted here before, but used this forum a lot for info over the past year, so wanted to share our update with you to let everyone know that visas are being granted. 
Our 309 was granted today (8 March 2019). We applied on 3 March 2018 through Washington and received and RFI for a state police check on 27 February 2019. That was the first contact we’d had from anyone. We were transferred to the Santiago embassy for processing so I’m guessing Washington has a lot of applications at the moment. 
Hang in there all!!


----------



## KWC

Pagey0110 said:


> I haven't posted here before, but used this forum a lot for info over the past year, so wanted to share our update with you to let everyone know that visas are being granted.
> Our 309 was granted today (8 March 2019). We applied on 3 March 2018 through Washington and received and RFI for a state police check on 27 February 2019. That was the first contact we'd had from anyone. We were transferred to the Santiago embassy for processing so I'm guessing Washington has a lot of applications at the moment.
> Hang in there all!!


Congratulations! So happy to finally read some good news and have a bit of hope


----------



## esiyah

Pagey0110 said:


> I haven't posted here before, but used this forum a lot for info over the past year, so wanted to share our update with you to let everyone know that visas are being granted.
> Our 309 was granted today (8 March 2019). We applied on 3 March 2018 through Washington and received and RFI for a state police check on 27 February 2019. That was the first contact we'd had from anyone. We were transferred to the Santiago embassy for processing so I'm guessing Washington has a lot of applications at the moment.
> Hang in there all!!


Congratulations!! So nice to hear some good news shared. Enjoy the exciting times ahead! &#128522;


----------



## nyctombe

Pagey0110 said:


> I haven't posted here before, but used this forum a lot for info over the past year, so wanted to share our update with you to let everyone know that visas are being granted.
> Our 309 was granted today (8 March 2019). We applied on 3 March 2018 through Washington and received and RFI for a state police check on 27 February 2019. That was the first contact we'd had from anyone. We were transferred to the Santiago embassy for processing so I'm guessing Washington has a lot of applications at the moment.
> Hang in there all!!


Wonderful news on all accounts, congrats!


----------



## Alf2018

Same as Pagey...I haven't posted ever, but this forum has been helpful for me to cope with the long waiting times. I just received my grant letter this morning and amazingly it came on a very meaningful day for me. Honestly the best news! We lodged in Oct 2017 with an RFI for police checks in December 2018. I was biting my nails because we had planned to move to Australia soon and it had been in the works for quite some time. We thought we were ahead of the game, but as time went by I just kept getting more anxious realizing how long this process would actually take. I am so relieved that the grant came just in time. It also came through the Santiago embassy, which seems like a common theme as of late. I normally wouldn't post, but I thought it would help those who are still waiting. I know every experience is different, but hang in there everyone! It truly is a waiting game and you just have to be patient.


----------



## nyctombe

Alf2018 said:


> Same as Pagey...I haven't posted ever, but this forum has been helpful for me to cope with the long waiting times. I just received my grant letter this morning and amazingly it came on a very meaningful day for me. Honestly the best news! We lodged in Oct 2017 with an RFI for police checks in December 2018. I was biting my nails because we had planned to move to Australia soon and it had been in the works for quite some time. We thought we were ahead of the game, but as time went by I just kept getting more anxious realizing how long this process would actually take. I am so relieved that the grant came just in time. It also came through the Santiago embassy, which seems like a common theme as of late. I normally wouldn't post, but I thought it would help those who are still waiting. I know every experience is different, but hang in there everyone! It truly is a waiting game and you just have to be patient.


Congrats! Patience pays off!


----------



## YankeeAussie

Alf2018 said:


> Same as Pagey...I haven't posted ever, but this forum has been helpful for me to cope with the long waiting times. I just received my grant letter this morning and amazingly it came on a very meaningful day for me. Honestly the best news! We lodged in Oct 2017 with an RFI for police checks in December 2018. I was biting my nails because we had planned to move to Australia soon and it had been in the works for quite some time. We thought we were ahead of the game, but as time went by I just kept getting more anxious realizing how long this process would actually take. I am so relieved that the grant came just in time. It also came through the Santiago embassy, which seems like a common theme as of late. I normally wouldn't post, but I thought it would help those who are still waiting. I know every experience is different, but hang in there everyone! It truly is a waiting game and you just have to be patient.


Thanks for taking the time to put up a message! Congrats!


----------



## BeeBee2

Hey everyone i got my visa grant, 309 and right after got our 100 Permanent Visa we are so happy it took exactly 11 months to the exact date. no contact from immi, all documents submitted within the first 2 months of lodging our application including police checks and medicals. we are beyond excited all flights are booked and we will be seeing each other in exactly 2 weeks. Thank you to this forum for all your support.


----------



## nyctombe

BeeBee2 said:


> Hey everyone i got my visa grant, 309 and right after got our 100 Permanent Visa we are so happy it took exactly 11 months to the exact date. no contact from immi, all documents submitted within the first 2 months of lodging our application including police checks and medicals. we are beyond excited all flights are booked and we will be seeing each other in exactly 2 weeks. Thank you to this forum for all your support.


Well done!!


----------



## YankeeAussie

Seems like March is slow but steady. Better than the ghost of February


----------



## katemdf

*309/100 granted*

More good news for March! My US husband received his 309 AND 100 grant on 12 March . This was processed in Washington D.C.
Initially, we submitted all documents except medical and character. 
We received contact from a CO in February 2019 requesting evidence of eligibility to marry and immediately uploaded divorce certificates, which were also in the original application documents. The CO also requested the medical, which was promptly done and uploaded. I then clicked on the all documents submitted button. 
It was the same CO for RFI and visa grants.

Thank you forum members for your input, including questions and answers.

Special thanks to Skybluebrewer, who offered sound and pragmatic advice and gave succinct answers - I really value your input.

Visa: PMV (subclass 309/100)
Application Lodged: 13 March 2018
Location: USA
State Police: 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
Federal Police (FBI): 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
Federal Police (FBI): 21 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
Australian National Police Clearance - 22 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
First contact from CO: early February 2019
Medical submitted: late February 2019
309 Granted: 12 March 2019
100 Granted: 12 March 2019


----------



## nyctombe

katemdf said:


> More good news for March! My US husband received his 309 AND 100 grant on 12 March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This was processed in Washington D.C.
> Initially, we submitted all documents except medical and character.
> We received contact from a CO in February 2019 requesting evidence of eligibility to marry and immediately uploaded divorce certificates, which were also in the original application documents. The CO also requested the medical, which was promptly done and uploaded. I then clicked on the all documents submitted button.
> It was the same CO for RFI and visa grants.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your input, including questions and answers.
> 
> Special thanks to Skybluebrewer, who offered sound and pragmatic advice and gave succinct answers - I really value your input.
> 
> Visa: PMV (subclass 309/100)
> Application Lodged: 13 March 2018
> Location: USA
> State Police: 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
> Federal Police (FBI): 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
> Federal Police (FBI): 21 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
> Australian National Police Clearance - 22 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
> First contact from CO: early February 2019
> Medical submitted: late February 2019
> 309 Granted: 12 March 2019
> 100 Granted: 12 March 2019


Yahoo! Congrats! I'm really loving seeing all the American grants as of late.


----------



## Tony121

May as well join the band wagon. 
We applied for 309 in March 2018 and got the letter 2 leave Australia ( currently here on a 12 month tourist Visa). Did all our medicals, checks, etc within 2 months of submitting our application. We hadn't heard anything until today.
My view on wait times seems to be 12-13 months atm and as long as u dont receive any RFI.


----------



## ladypilot

So exciting to see lots and lots of movement in the last few weeks! Everyone seems to be at about 1 year....so I'm kind of freaking out. We're at 15.5 months, and 3 months since responding to the RFI. 

Probably a moot point, but is there someone HELPFUL I can call or any way at all to get a status update? I just feel like we've been lost in the shuffle and I'm seriously starting to worry.


----------



## katemdf

YankeeAussie said:


> Seems like March is slow but steady. Better than the ghost of February





Tony121 said:


> May as well join the band wagon.
> We applied for 309 in March 2018 and got the letter 2 leave Australia ( currently here on a 12 month tourist Visa). Did all our medicals, checks, etc within 2 months of submitting our application. We hadn't heard anything until today.
> My view on wait times seems to be 12-13 months atm and as long as u dont receive any RFI.


Ours was 1 day short of 12 months - with an RFI.


----------



## ladypilot

Tony121 said:


> May as well join the band wagon.
> We applied for 309 in March 2018 and got the letter 2 leave Australia ( currently here on a 12 month tourist Visa). Did all our medicals, checks, etc within 2 months of submitting our application. We hadn't heard anything until today.
> My view on wait times seems to be 12-13 months atm and as long as u dont receive any RFI.


Which consulate location processed it?


----------



## Tony121

Which consulate location processed it?[/QUOTE]

Santiago


----------



## katemdf

ladypilot said:


> So exciting to see lots and lots of movement in the last few weeks! Everyone seems to be at about 1 year....so I'm kind of freaking out. We're at 15.5 months, and 3 months since responding to the RFI.
> 
> Probably a moot point, but is there someone HELPFUL I can call or any way at all to get a status update? I just feel like we've been lost in the shuffle and I'm seriously starting to worry.


I can imagine it's bittersweet when others are getting approvals, meaning there's movement in the camp, which is a good thing, but not for you. I'm not sure if the type of RFI is important. Ours was for proof of eligibility to marry, which we'd already supplied but uploaded again, and to do the medical. 
Also, once I uploaded everything, I pressed the button at the bottom of the page where one uploads documents saying that all information has been supplied. I didn't even realise it was there until I read advice given on someone else's post. 
I understand your frustration and perhaps a phone call to Home Affairs in Canberra may not hurt.
Look forward to reading your "Yipee!" moment


----------



## ladypilot

katemdf said:


> I can imagine it's bittersweet when others are getting approvals, meaning there's movement in the camp, which is a good thing, but not for you. I'm not sure if the type of RFI is important. Ours was for proof of eligibility to marry, which we'd already supplied but uploaded again, and to do the medical.
> Also, once I uploaded everything, I pressed the button at the bottom of the page where one uploads documents saying that all information has been supplied. I didn't even realise it was there until I read advice given on someone else's post.
> I understand your frustration and perhaps a phone call to Home Affairs in Canberra may not hurt.
> Look forward to reading your "Yipee!" moment


Thanks :/ Did the same thing for our RFI - it was for new AFPs for both of us.....Anyone heard anything from Sao Paulo? That's where our RFI came from.


----------



## esiyah

Congrats to all the new grants! 

Has anyone seen the updated list of people and their date of grants (not sure who was so graciously managing it) ?

It's always interesting to see people's timelines and hope you're next in the queue.


----------



## May88

Hi,

Im new here and want to join you guys..
Here's my application info:
Applied May 02 2018
Med May 12
FBI check February 2019 without them requesting it.
Heard nothing until Feb 9 we finally knew we have CO and requested state check and Statutory declaration from me and my fiance and also a new marriage date as the last one passed. Everything uploaded and we set a new date on April 13 as advised by our agent.
I really was hoping after we provided what they requested then thats it, but reading all your stories made me frustrated again 😞 I am lost and I cant find anymore words to comfort my fiance who is waiting for me to plan for our life and start a family


----------



## JaneoOz

*December 2016*
SwedeinNYC: granted March 2018

*January 2017*
Rnnomad: granted 26 March 2018

*February 2017*
AussieNYank: (300?)2/17/17 granted 26 April 2018*
Deebs

*March 2017*
Nicole-PMV300: granted March 2018
Minesapint: granted 26 March 2018*
Cardude151
#62Aussie
Redleg33: granted 3 July 2018
Oyetoba

*April 2017*
Mattsfoot (309): granted 2 July 2018
Ella77(309): granted 26 March 2018
Ronniedee(309): granted 5 July 2018
NYCtoAus(309): granted 3 September 2018

*May 2017*
A+K_OZ (309): granted 2 July 2018
Australia2019 (309): granted September 2018
Noone:*
Foreverwaitingg: granted July 2018
Lyndiz87 (309): granted 4 October 2018

*June 2017*
AnnainNYC (300): granted 6 September 2018
NYCSYD18: granted August 2018?
Space_Dog (309): notified 11 December 2018
Aztec: granted 17 January 2019
GJAussie: granted 2 August 2018

*July 2017*
Dannygolucky (309): notified 27 November 2019
Soccerplr (309): granted 9 January 2019
Mrob8538 (309): 309 & 100 granted 10 October 2018*
Global6 (309): 309 & 100 granted 1 December 2018
Kjmag (309): granted 18 December 2018

*August 2017*
Rdtrip (300): granted 18 October 2018
CBR2011

*September 2017*
Brownbear2 (309)
Jkbs (309): 309 & 100 granted 27 September 2018

*October 2017*
Keirangood
rmbnv (309): granted 6 December 2018

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
Ladypilot (309)
Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018

*January 2018**
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309)
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019

*March 2018*
JaneoOz (309)
Tony121 Granted March 14
Katemdf (309) Granted March 12
Watever16 (309)
Pagey0110 (309) Granted March 8
Alf2018 Granted March 12

*April 2018 *(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300)
Pyrite (300)
BeeBee2 (309) Granted March 
esiyah (309)
KTE711 (309)

*May 2018* (309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309)
May88

*June 2018* (309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100

*September 2018* (309 processing time was 13 / 17 months)
Nyctombe (309)[/QUOTE]


----------



## WA_Wannabe

katemdf said:


> Also, once I uploaded everything, I pressed the button at the bottom of the page where one uploads documents saying that all information has been supplied. I didn't even realise it was there until I read advice given on someone else's post.


There's a button for stating you've uploaded everything? Would you clarify where this magical button is? I don't see it anywhere and am in the upload process currently. Thanks!


----------



## May88

Processing times on PMV 300 just went up to 15-21 😞


----------



## ladypilot

And 309 processing times are now 14-20 months.

I called the Global Service Center last night asking how so many people are getting their grants under 1 years, specifically from the Santiago embassy. Of course, all I got were generic answers, annoyed sighs, and sarcastic laughs. For $7K, you'd think we'd be entitled to decent customer support.


----------



## YankeeAussie

May88 said:


> Processing times on PMV 300 just went up to 15-21 &#128542;


What date in May did you apply for the 300?


----------



## May88

YankeeAussie said:


> May88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Processing times on PMV 300 just went up to 15-21 &#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> What date in May did you apply for the 300?
Click to expand...

Applied on May 02


----------



## YankeeAussie

I see. You applied 2 weeks after me so hopefully, our grants should be in a similar timeframe. Another user, Pyrite, applied a few weeks before me, but, had his approved about a month and a half ago. There's not much data on here for the 300, so, that's all I know about folks who applied near my date


----------



## May88

YankeeAussie said:


> I see. You applied 2 weeks after me so hopefully, our grants should be in a similar timeframe. Another user, Pyrite, applied a few weeks before me, but, had his approved about a month and a half ago. There's not much data on here for the 300, so, that's all I know about folks who applied near my date


Im just so frustrated I was hoping after the RFI we would get the visa but obviously no i dont how long we have to wait more. 
I got a visitor visa but we are trying to save money so going there is not an option right now, I dint know when we are supposed to plan for our future when we know nothing about it!!


----------



## ladypilot

May88 said:


> Im just so frustrated I was hoping after the RFI we would get the visa but obviously no i dont how long we have to wait more.
> I got a visitor visa but we are trying to save money so going there is not an option right now, I dint know when we are supposed to plan for our future when we know nothing about it!!


Welcome to the club of people whose lives are on hold. I've had to stay in the States alone in order to keep my job. I'll be able to transfer to Sydney once I get my visa, but it's hard to tell my employer there is no end in sight. It's been 3 months since our RFI (we responded within the week) and we've heard nothing. Hoping it's soon!


----------



## ladypilot

How do you update your CO that you are traveling to Australia? I will be visiting my partner April 5-23 and want to make sure they know I'll be in country.

We will be 17 mos waiting at that point (4 mos since RFI) if that makes any difference. We have a name of a CO but no contact info (obviously). Thanks!


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> May88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just so frustrated I was hoping after the RFI we would get the visa but obviously no i dont how long we have to wait more.
> I got a visitor visa but we are trying to save money so going there is not an option right now, I dint know when we are supposed to plan for our future when we know nothing about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club of people whose lives are on hold. I've had to stay in the States in order to keep my job, with no end in sight. It's been 3 months since our RFI (we responded within the week) and we've heard nothing. Hoping it's soon!
Click to expand...

For sure! We've started to look into the cost of options since we've planned on starting a family once we got back to Australia. Due to outside circumstances, we've been stateside for almost 3 years, but only filed 9/18. It's hard to have big plans and no time frame for sure!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

ladypilot said:


> Welcome to the club of people whose lives are on hold. I've had to stay in the States in order to keep my job, with no end in sight. It's been 3 months since our RFI (we responded within the week) and we've heard nothing. Hoping it's soon!


Just submitted two weeks ago and now that I'm officially in the holding pattern like everyone else, I am realizing I'm pretty checked-out of work, life, etc. Curious if there's a thread on the psychological toils of waiting for your "real" life to begin?


----------



## ladypilot

WA_Wannabe said:


> Just submitted two weeks ago and now that I'm officially in the holding pattern like everyone else, I am realizing I'm pretty checked-out of work, life, etc. Curious if there's a thread on the psychological toils of waiting for your "real" life to begin?


Oh goodness - I would completely forget about your visa for at least a year to save yourself the mental strife. This has been the most torturous, isolating, detrimental experiencee to my mental health of my life (we are living apart). Sounds dramatic but I'm sure others can agree.


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> WA_Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just submitted two weeks ago and now that I'm officially in the holding pattern like everyone else, I am realizing I'm pretty checked-out of work, life, etc. Curious if there's a thread on the psychological toils of waiting for your "real" life to begin?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness - I would completely forget about your visa for at least a year to save yourself the mental strife. This has been the most torturous, isolating, detrimental experiencee to my mental health of my life (we are living apart). Sounds dramatic but I'm sure others can agree.
Click to expand...

It's hard enough living together - I honestly do not know how the couples who are living apart do it. Just stay strong, it will come!


----------



## KTE711

My GOLDEN EMAIL came today! I have been living here on an ETA visa and now have to leave for 309 to be approved! 
Applied April 15, 2018
Sooo happy!!!!!


----------



## esiyah

KTE711 said:


> My GOLDEN EMAIL came today! I have been living here on an ETA visa and now have to leave for 309 to be approved!
> Applied April 15, 2018
> Sooo happy!!!!!


Congratulations! You're the second April applicant approved!
Did you go straight to approved or did you have an RFI?


----------



## JaneoOz

It’s been exactly 1 year today since we applied. And I just recurved the ‘your application is progressing email’ 
Can anyone tell me how long after they received that they got the Granted email? I’m about losing my mind wondering when it’s our turn...


----------



## YankeeAussie

Great news, everyone! My 300 grant came in yesterday! So stoked! Now I got to plan my arrival into Australia. Dual citizenship is one step closer, haha!

I really want to thank everyone on this forum, especially skyblue for her guidance. Hope you guys are willing to help (and of course, I will help myself first) for the 820 piece in some months! 

My grant was about 11 months. Not bad. I anticipated 13 months when I had applied.


----------



## wembacr

*c o n g r a ts *


----------



## May88

YankeeAussie said:


> Great news, everyone! My 300 grant came in yesterday! So stoked! Now I got to plan my arrival into Australia. Dual citizenship is one step closer, haha!
> 
> I really want to thank everyone on this forum, especially skyblue for her guidance. Hope you guys are willing to help (and of course, I will help myself first) for the 820 piece in some months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grant was about 11 months. Not bad. I anticipated 13 months when I had applied.


OMG congratulations!! I hope i'm next cuz you said you applied 2 weeks before me &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;

Have you got RFI before?


----------



## esiyah

Guys, 
I can't believe I am finally able to say this, but I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL!

Our 309 grant came through last night, and we are beyond excited to finally be able to plan our lives.

Thank you so much to everyone who shared their thoughts/suggestions. What a great community to be a part of!


----------



## YankeeAussie

May88 said:


> OMG congratulations!! I hope i'm next cuz you said you applied 2 weeks before me &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;
> 
> Have you got RFI before?


Thank you! And yes, 2 times. Check my sig for the dates.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

esiyah said:


> That's really interesting! I didn't even consider doing the FBI and State check for me as the sponsor because I didn't read it was required anywhere. Whereas it is clearly stated as requirement for the applicant. The thing is, the RFI reads:
> 
> *Request Detail
> Other Requirements*
> *Copy of your sponsor's birth certificate. *
> _****So here, it's specifically highlighting it's for the sponsor, AKA me. So this makes sense****_
> 
> *Character requirements - Police Certificates*
> 
> In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character requirement. You must provide a police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive)....
> _****If they wanted this for the sponsor, would't they say, sponsors police certificates? Also, being an Aussie citizen, I don't need a visa for entry into Aus as it mentions in the first sentence. The language here, to me, is referring the the applicant****_
> 
> So it still leaves me wondering, what on earth are they looking for with the police certs, because they already have it!
> 
> Wasn't sure if someone else was in the exact same boat as me here in terms of the RFI docs. Reading other posts here, I know mistakes CAN happen, so hoping it's just that. But will try calling them on Monday to see if they can clarify over the phone.
> 
> But just in case, I will also look into doing the FBI and State check for me. So, thanks for sharing!


hi esiyah, congrats on your grant! as the sponsor, did you end up getting FBI and police checks done? My sponsor does not currently live in the US but did for 4 years. We're wondering if we need to arrange for him to have FBI, CO and VA police checks completed. Thanks!


----------



## nyctombe

esiyah said:


> Guys,
> I can't believe I am finally able to say this, but I GOT THE GOLDEN EMAIL!
> 
> Our 309 grant came through last night, and we are beyond excited to finally be able to plan our lives.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who shared their thoughts/suggestions. What a great community to be a part of!


Amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## esiyah

WA_Wannabe said:


> esiyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really interesting! I didn't even consider doing the FBI and State check for me as the sponsor because I didn't read it was required anywhere. Whereas it is clearly stated as requirement for the applicant. The thing is, the RFI reads:
> 
> *Request Detail
> Other Requirements*
> *Copy of your sponsor's birth certificate. *
> _****So here, it's specifically highlighting it's for the sponsor, AKA me. So this makes sense****_
> 
> *Character requirements - Police Certificates*
> 
> In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character requirement. You must provide a police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive)....
> _****If they wanted this for the sponsor, would't they say, sponsors police certificates? Also, being an Aussie citizen, I don't need a visa for entry into Aus as it mentions in the first sentence. The language here, to me, is referring the the applicant****_
> 
> So it still leaves me wondering, what on earth are they looking for with the police certs, because they already have it!
> 
> Wasn't sure if someone else was in the exact same boat as me here in terms of the RFI docs. Reading other posts here, I know mistakes CAN happen, so hoping it's just that. But will try calling them on Monday to see if they can clarify over the phone.
> 
> But just in case, I will also look into doing the FBI and State check for me. So, thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> hi esiyah, congrats on your grant! as the sponsor, did you end up getting FBI and police checks done? My sponsor does not currently live in the US but did for 4 years. We're wondering if we need to arrange for him to have FBI, CO and VA police checks completed. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Yes, I did end up getting the FBI and state police checks done for me. I didn't want to leave any stone unturned, so just did it. My policy, better safe than sorry.

With thanks to someone in this forum who suggested I go to Accurate Biometrics (in LA for me), it was super easy and quick to do.


----------



## May88

Hiii, 
I got the golden email finally yaaaaay!!! 🙈🙈🙊🙊 💃🏻💃🏻💃🏻
I wish you all good luck and quick grants ♥


----------



## wembacr

Congrats! How long did you wait for?


----------



## Salban

Congratulations... can u pls share some details
QUOTE=May88;1942383]Hiii, 
I got the golden email finally yaaaaay!!! &#128584;&#128584;&#128586;&#128586; &#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;
I wish you all good luck and quick grants ♥[/QUOTE]


----------



## May88

wembacr said:


> Congrats! How long did you wait for?





Salban said:


> Congratulations... can u pls share some details
> QUOTE=May88;1942383]Hiii,
> I got the golden email finally yaaaaay!!! &#128584;&#128584;&#128586;&#128586; &#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;
> I wish you all good luck and quick grants ♥


[/QUOTE]

Yes Sure!
So I applied for 300 on May 02 2018
Asked for med the next day and submitted on May 12
We uploaded everything except for PCC
We heard nothing from them we didnt even know we have a CO, then I did the FBI check and submited without them asking for it and that was on Feb 04.
Then we got the RFI on Feb 09 2019 requesting state clearance from me and police check from my fiance and also a statutory declaration For both of us, as well as a new marriage date (NIOM) as ours passed on Dec 15. The new date we provided was Apr 13 as advised by our agent
We provided everything on the last day of the 28 days given to us as my state clearance got lost in the mail.
And we just got the Visa today!! So happy!! that now we start planning for our life finally.
its been exactly 10 months and 22 days and a year since we were engaged.

I hope I didnt forget anything and I live in Houston Tx


----------



## wembacr

Congrats! Hope mine is coming soon too. I applied similar May 22 2018 and last RFI was January 12th also Stat Dec. Now just waiting... and hoping. I like to see these good news, I can imagine the feeling. 
Best of luck and blessings ahead


----------



## WA_Wannabe

wembacr said:


> Congrats! Hope mine is coming soon too. I applied similar May 22 2018 and last RFI was January 12th also Stat Dec. Now just waiting... and hoping. I like to see these good news, I can imagine the feeling.
> Best of luck and blessings ahead


My fiance and I both wrote multi-page personal statements regarding our relationship, which we signed and dated. It seems Immigration wants them notarized as well making them "stat decs". Is that what they asked of you in the RFI? Or is it the State Dec separate form? Thanks!


----------



## Tony121

Hi,
Has anyone that applied for the 309 and 100 and expected to get the 100 Visa approved at the same time (ie. Been in a relationship for longer than 3 years) but only got the 309 and dint hear about the 100 straightaway? 
We have been together for 6 years but we didnt recieve the 100 and would like to know if anyway can share their experiences or knows how to have them confirm if they didn't qualify for the 100?

Thanks


----------



## Tony121

So anyone that has been issued a 309 Visa and was expecting the 100 but it didnt come. Make sure you contact the embassy that processed your Visa (ie. Most likely Washington) and ask them to review and confirm whether they forgot to approve it. 
I just did and they actually forgot to do it. Next day the 100 Visa came through approved. Saved myself waiting 2 years and days worth of application pain.


----------



## nyctombe

Tony121 said:


> So anyone that has been issued a 309 Visa and was expecting the 100 but it didnt come. Make sure you contact the embassy that processed your Visa (ie. Most likely Washington) and ask them to review and confirm whether they forgot to approve it.
> I just did and they actually forgot to do it. Next day the 100 Visa came through approved. Saved myself waiting 2 years and days worth of application pain.


Smart move! Congrats on your grant(s)!


----------



## carcrashearts

Hi everyone! Haven't posted in a while but have been silently following along here and there the last few months. I wanted to share some bit of good news with you all! This morning I received an email requesting additional information for our application assessment. They have requested my FBI Clearance and my Immigration Health Examination. I have 28 days to upload the documents to the ImmiAccount and I've already mailed out the request for the FBI Clearance and scheduled my appointment so should have that done here in the next few week or so. It was definitely surreal this morning when I received that email notification but so exciting that things seem to be moving along now.


----------



## nyctoaus

Tony121 said:


> So anyone that has been issued a 309 Visa and was expecting the 100 but it didnt come. Make sure you contact the embassy that processed your Visa (ie. Most likely Washington) and ask them to review and confirm whether they forgot to approve it.
> I just did and they actually forgot to do it. Next day the 100 Visa came through approved. Saved myself waiting 2 years and days worth of application pain.


Hey, My visa was approved last year after 18 months waiting and we didn't get the 100.Which embassy did you call? Ive been wondering whether I need to be doing more document submissions or anything. If i could call that would be fantastic


----------



## Tony121

nyctoaus said:


> Tony121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone that has been issued a 309 Visa and was expecting the 100 but it didnt come. Make sure you contact the embassy that processed your Visa (ie. Most likely Washington) and ask them to review and confirm whether they forgot to approve it.
> I just did and they actually forgot to do it. Next day the 100 Visa came through approved. Saved myself waiting 2 years and days worth of application pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, My visa was approved last year after 18 months waiting and we didn't get the 100.Which embassy did you call? Ive been wondering whether I need to be doing more document submissions or anything. If i could call that would be fantastic
Click to expand...

It sounds like you might be a bit late in asking for a request as we did it within 2 days but cant hurt trying. The embassy u call is the one that approved your Visa. Santiago embassy in Chile approved ours. The way we knew was from the letter they sent us asking to leave the country - the letter head was from that embassy.


----------



## Aussie83

nyctoaus said:


> Tony121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone that has been issued a 309 Visa and was expecting the 100 but it didnt come. Make sure you contact the embassy that processed your Visa (ie. Most likely Washington) and ask them to review and confirm whether they forgot to approve it.
> I just did and they actually forgot to do it. Next day the 100 Visa came through approved. Saved myself waiting 2 years and days worth of application pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, My visa was approved last year after 18 months waiting and we didn't get the 100.Which embassy did you call? Ive been wondering whether I need to be doing more document submissions or anything. If i could call that would be fantastic
Click to expand...

You didn't meet the requirements at the time of applying, you had only been together 2 1/2 years so couldn't get the 100 granted at the same time so you'll have to go through the rest of the process.


----------



## nyctombe

carcrashearts said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't posted in a while but have been silently following along here and there the last few months. I wanted to share some bit of good news with you all! This morning I received an email requesting additional information for our application assessment. They have requested my FBI Clearance and my Immigration Health Examination. I have 28 days to upload the documents to the ImmiAccount and I've already mailed out the request for the FBI Clearance and scheduled my appointment so should have that done here in the next few week or so. It was definitely surreal this morning when I received that email notification but so exciting that things seem to be moving along now.


That's great news! When did you initially file?


----------



## carcrashearts

nyctombe said:


> That's great news! When did you initially file?


Thank you!! I submitted my application on May 25, 2018. Received our Initial CO Contact 308 days after the application was lodged.


----------



## nyctombe

carcrashearts said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news! When did you initially file?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I submitted my application on May 25, 2018. Received our Initial CO Contact 308 days after the application was lodged.
Click to expand...

Awesome! This gives me hope!


----------



## JaneoOz

It seems to have gone quiet again- hopefully April is not going to be as quiet as February!


----------



## nyctombe

JaneoOz said:


> It seems to have gone quiet again- hopefully April is not going to be as quiet as February!


I wonder if it has anything to do with the upcoming election? At this point, nothing would surprise.


----------



## Ozbound3

I can’t believe it. Our agent just called to let us know our 309 and 100 were both approved! I have until June 28th to enter. Thank you all for the moral support these last few months! Our application took 14.5 months overall )))


----------



## JaneoOz

Congratulations!!! That's great news! Did you have any RFIs?



Ozbound3 said:


> I can't believe it. Our agent just called to let us know our 309 and 100 were both approved! I have until June 28th to enter. Thank you all for the moral support these last few months! Our application took 14.5 months overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))


----------



## Ozbound3

JaneoOz said:


> Congratulations!!! That's great news! Did you have any RFIs?


Thank you! Only the request to do the medical which we waited on.


----------



## KTE711

My kids and I came back to the States after receiving my request to leave Australia for my 309 to be finalised. My 309 came within 48 hours of arriving! What's even more exciting is the 100 came immediately after!!!
So very EXCITED!


----------



## M&A

376979 said:


> they requested further documents within 28 days.. we have uploaded these documents, will they check after 28 days or can check before that


Please update this post when you know, if you don't mind.

I have had a similar request (28 days). I am trying to supply one particular background check that is difficult, expensive and not guaranteed. I have my biometrics appointment near the 28 day limit (I had to get permission to leave work).

Best of luck.


----------



## carcrashearts

I’m in a bit of a jam and I’m hoping maybe one of you or some of you could weigh in as my partner and I are unsure of how we should proceed.

She’s the Australian citizen and in on our original uploads we did not include an Australian Police Check for her but did include a state police clearance from here in the states for her. We requested the Police Check and are essentially just waiting for it to arrive in the mail but of course, since it’s coming from Australia, it takes extra weeks for its arrival.

Here’s where our little pickle comes in. When we received our RFI they did not request an Australian Background check for her. This was odd to me because we’d been under the impression that it was one of the required documents as part of the approval process for the 309/100. I’ve already uploaded the information requested in the RFI (FBI Clearance/Health Examination) but haven’t submitted the button that appears on the IMMI Account that says I’ve uploaded all the documentation that was requested. Should we continue to hold off and wait to see if the police check arrives before submitting it even though it wasn’t requested or just submit it all now without it and risk possibly them coming back to ask for it later? Our last day for the 28 days is on S

Does anyone know if after we select the button that says all the documentation requested has been provided you lose the ability to upload any more documents? If we’re able to still upload documents after we select the button then we’ll just submit it now. We just wouldn’t wanna risk responding back and then not hearing back from them for some time only for them to then surprise us by going “oh hey here’s another RFI...we need the Australian Police Check,” y’know what I mean?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

carcrashearts said:


> I'm in a bit of a jam and I'm hoping maybe one of you or some of you could weigh in as my partner and I are unsure of how we should proceed.
> 
> She's the Australian citizen and in on our original uploads we did not include an Australian Police Check for her but did include a state police clearance from here in the states for her. We requested the Police Check and are essentially just waiting for it to arrive in the mail but of course, since it's coming from Australia, it takes extra weeks for its arrival.
> 
> Here's where our little pickle comes in. When we received our RFI they did not request an Australian Background check for her. This was odd to me because we'd been under the impression that it was one of the required documents as part of the approval process for the 309/100. I've already uploaded the information requested in the RFI (FBI Clearance/Health Examination) but haven't submitted the button that appears on the IMMI Account that says I've uploaded all the documentation that was requested. Should we continue to hold off and wait to see if the police check arrives before submitting it even though it wasn't requested or just submit it all now without it and risk possibly them coming back to ask for it later? Our last day for the 28 days is on S
> 
> Does anyone know if after we select the button that says all the documentation requested has been provided you lose the ability to upload any more documents? If we're able to still upload documents after we select the button then we'll just submit it now. We just wouldn't wanna risk responding back and then not hearing back from them for some time only for them to then surprise us by going "oh hey here's another RFI...we need the Australian Police Check," y'know what I mean?


If you provided all that they requested, then push the button.

You can continue to upload documents until you either a) run out of upload space, or b) a decision is made on the application.

So if you've already ordered the AFP NPC, then you may as well upload it when you get it regardless of whether it was requested or not. It's not unheard of for them to do one request, then send out another request for missing items, as if the first person checking it forgot and a different person picked up the case later and noticed it.


----------



## carcrashearts

Skybluebrewer said:


> If you provided all that they requested, then push the button.
> 
> You can continue to upload documents until you either a) run out of upload space, or b) a decision is made on the application.
> 
> So if you've already ordered the AFP NPC, then you may as well upload it when you get it regardless of whether it was requested or not. It's not unheard of for them to do one request, then send out another request for missing items, as if the first person checking it forgot and a different person picked up the case later and noticed it.


Thank you! That's exactly the guidance we were hoping for. It's been submitted and hopefully the AFP arrives in the next few days so we can upload that to our documentation as well. Hopefully it won't be too much longer until we hear a decision.


----------



## ladypilot

Oh happy day, it is finally my turn to share the good news! My 309 was granted today after 17 months!!!

Applied: Nov 2017
Redid FBI Check: Oct 2018 
RFI: Dec 2018 for both of our AFPs
**never redid my medical which expired Mar 2019**
Granted in the Brasilia Embassy

I just returned to the USA yesterday after 3 weeks visiting my partner in Aus, so I'm guessing that has something to do with the timing. Last week (after a serious mental breakdown) I notified the GSC that I would be uploading a letter from my psychologist describing the incredible mental toll this is taking on me (as we are living apart) (also the reason I had to take some time away from this forum). No idea if this had any influence, but as I've stated before this processing has been so isolating and difficult and you are not alone if you're feeling the same way. Just a tip.

Could anyone share next steps for the 100? I believe we qualified when applying so I will call them tomorrow.

I will be sending all the positive vibes to anyone still waiting. It WILL come~


----------



## Luvv72

So happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## M&A

Ladypilot, that's great!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Congratulations Ladypilot!! That is great news! Hopefully, they overlooked that you were eligible for both the 309 and the 100. Were you together for 3 years or more before you applied for the 309 (or 2 years if you have a child together)? If so, you should have also gotten the 100. Best of luck to you!


----------



## nyctombe

ladypilot said:


> Oh happy day, it is finally my turn to share the good news! My 309 was granted today after 17 months!!!
> 
> Applied: Nov 2017
> Redid FBI Check: Oct 2018
> RFI: Dec 2018 for both of our AFPs
> **never redid my medical which expired Mar 2019**
> Granted in the Brasilia Embassy
> 
> I just returned to the USA yesterday after 3 weeks visiting my partner in Aus, so I'm guessing that has something to do with the timing. Last week (after a serious mental breakdown) I notified the GSC that I would be uploading a letter from my psychologist describing the incredible mental toll this is taking on me (as we are living apart) (also the reason I had to take some time away from this forum). No idea if this had any influence, but as I've stated before this processing has been so isolating and difficult and you are not alone if you're feeling the same way. Just a tip.
> 
> Could anyone share next steps for the 100? I believe we qualified when applying so I will call them tomorrow.
> 
> I will be sending all the positive vibes to anyone still waiting. It WILL come~


HUGE congrats! And what a relief!

I'm just starting to get to the point where I'm seeing grants from people who filed after me - even from high risk countries. It's such a struggle to stay positive and hopeful, but news like this is super helpful!


----------



## aussieinamurka

Congrats to all who have received their grants!

I'm a long-time lurker, never really posted much because waiting is the name of the game, but I'm a June 2018 applicant for the 309/100 so hopefully we'll hear something in the next month or two. We had a request for medicals in December 2018 but I think that came from the system, not a CO. Haven't had any contact with an actual person and no RFIs. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign!

I'm the Aussie sponsor, so from reading this thread I see that I should be doing an Aussie police check as well as both state and FBI checks in America. Should I just go ahead and start those now, or is there a benefit to waiting? Hubby (applicant) hasn't done his checks yet... we're nervous about his because he has to do a Honduras police check and there seems to be no way to do it other than to send your passport in the mail to Central America (-_-) or to actually go in person... plus their police checks are only valid for 6 months. So we're holding off on doing his.


----------



## aussieinamurka

Congrats to all who have received their grants!

I'm a long-time lurker, never really posted much because waiting is the name of the game, but I'm a June 2018 applicant for the 309/100 so hopefully we'll hear something in the next month or two. We had a request for medicals in December 2018 but I think that came from the system, not a CO. Haven't had any contact with an actual person and no RFIs. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign!

I'm the Aussie sponsor, so from reading this thread I see that I should be doing an Aussie police check as well as both state and FBI checks in America. Should I just go ahead and start those now, or is there a benefit to waiting? Hubby (applicant) hasn't done his checks yet... we're nervous about his because he has to do a Honduras police check and there seems to be no way to do it other than to send your passport in the mail to Central America (-_-) or to actually go in person... plus their police checks are only valid for 6 months. So we're holding off on doing his.


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Congrats to all who have received their grants!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker, never really posted much because waiting is the name of the game, but I'm a June 2018 applicant for the 309/100 so hopefully we'll hear something in the next month or two. We had a request for medicals in December 2018 but I think that came from the system, not a CO. Haven't had any contact with an actual person and no RFIs. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign!
> 
> I'm the Aussie sponsor, so from reading this thread I see that I should be doing an Aussie police check as well as both state and FBI checks in America. Should I just go ahead and start those now, or is there a benefit to waiting? Hubby (applicant) hasn't done his checks yet... we're nervous about his because he has to do a Honduras police check and there seems to be no way to do it other than to send your passport in the mail to Central America (-_-) or to actually go in person... plus their police checks are only valid for 6 months. So we're holding off on doing his.


Sounds like you're getting pretty close! My husband is my Aussie sponsor, and we opted (as per my lawyer) to front-load our police and medicals. The state and FBI checks took less than 2 weeks to get - we used Accurate Biometrics, and simply went to their office here in NY.

The drawback, which we are aware of, is that they can expire and we may have to get them redone if that happens. In some cases, home affairs doesn't ask for updates if they expire. For us, we were willing to take the risk and do it before being asked.

While I have no idea about the Honduras system, since you're at 11 months, i'd gather it's probably a safe bet to get them done - who knows how long it would take!


----------



## JandE

From 36, subclass 309, visa grants in 2018/19 from a different public source, the fastest 6 grants took between 15 and 20 months and every one of them was front loaded. They did not receive a s56 Request for further information.

From the rest, 5 out of 6 did get a s56 request, and had processing times between 20 and 35 months.

It indicates that a decision ready application *might* be faster, as immigration say it would be.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussieinamurka said:


> Congrats to all who have received their grants!
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker, never really posted much because waiting is the name of the game, but I'm a June 2018 applicant for the 309/100 so hopefully we'll hear something in the next month or two. We had a request for medicals in December 2018 but I think that came from the system, not a CO. Haven't had any contact with an actual person and no RFIs. I'm hoping that's not a bad sign!
> 
> I'm the Aussie sponsor, so from reading this thread I see that I should be doing an Aussie police check as well as both state and FBI checks in America. Should I just go ahead and start those now, or is there a benefit to waiting? Hubby (applicant) hasn't done his checks yet... we're nervous about his because he has to do a Honduras police check and there seems to be no way to do it other than to send your passport in the mail to Central America (-_-) or to actually go in person... plus their police checks are only valid for 6 months. So we're holding off on doing his.


It's certainly not a bad sign. I've had all three of my partner visas go to grant without a request for information. Just means you supplied everything required for them to make a decision.

Police certificate requirements are the same for sponsor and applicant. Any country lived in for more than 12 months (cumulative, not consecutive) in the last 10 years since turning 16. If that includes the U.S., then yes on the FBI check (can use a channeler if you're eligible but the FBI does them just as fast these days and cheaper). The state check is required for any state lived in for 3 months in the last 12 months (use date of application) and so the state check doesn't necessarily apply for every person.

My understanding about the police checks is it doesn't matter how long the police check is valid for in its own country, immigration considers them valid for 12 months from date of issue listed on the check for the purposes of the visa.


----------



## aussieinamurka

Thanks, everyone! I think we'll get started on our police checks then. I sent off my application for the Australian ones yesterday. Appreciate all the advice


----------



## nyctombe

Maybe a bit of hope for us who are all still waiting: After a chat with my immigration lawyer, we were told that the outcome of the upcoming election will certainly affect existing applications, as when Labor had come in to power in years past, they were quick to get to work on outstanding pending applications. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nyctombe

While I am aware that each case is different, and different countries have more (or less) staff, on another thread on the forum, user JandE posted the following self-collected data:

These are the times for the last 2 months standard 309 grants, that I have seen on this forum: 
3.0	months from India
5.3	months from Ghana
6.2	months from India
7.3	months from Canada
8.1	months from Canada
8.1	months from Beirut
8.4	months from Saudi Arabia 
9.0	months from Chile 
10.9	months from Canada 
12.8	months from Iraq 
17.3	months from USA

While all of these are under the (current) 20 month processing time from Home Affairs, it seems like there’s something seriously wrong with DC. Has anyone gotten any recent info or intel on what is going on? 

As Australia and the US herald their close relationship and “mateship”, this seems utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Aussie83

nyctombe said:


> As Australia and the US herald their close relationship and "mateship", this seems utterly ridiculous.


There has been a very steep rise in applications since 2016


----------



## nyctombe

Aussie83 said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Australia and the US herald their close relationship and "mateship", this seems utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a very steep rise in applications since 2016
Click to expand...

Right, but if they are continuing to process applications at other consulates (like the grants we've seen from Santiago) - that should lessen the burden on DC, no?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Well, looking at the Australian Embassy website in DC, it looks like everything goes through the Department of Homeland Affairs. With things being such a mess right now in DC, I can see why it would be taking a ridiculous amount of time.


----------



## nyctombe

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well, looking at the Australian Embassy website in DC, it looks like everything goes through the Department of Homeland Affairs. With things being such a mess right now in DC, I can see why it would be taking a ridiculous amount of time.


The Department of Home Affairs is the
Australian catch-all that oversees immigration, not to be confused with the Department of Homeland Security, which is similar, but a US cabinet department.

All employees of the Australian Consulate in DC work for Australia, and are not US Government employees.


----------



## Aussie83

nyctombe said:


> Aussie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Australia and the US herald their close relationship and "mateship", this seems utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a very steep rise in applications since 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but if they are continuing to process applications at other consulates (like the grants we've seen from Santiago) - that should lessen the burden on DC, no?
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, they wouldn't be allocating much extra resources so maybe just one or two extra people. Globally there is an increase in applications but not extra levels for grant allocations so there is always going to be backlogs


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

nyctombe said:


> The Department of Home Affairs is the
> Australian catch-all that oversees immigration, not to be confused with the Department of Homeland Security, which is similar, but a US cabinet department.
> 
> All employees of the Australian Consulate in DC work for Australia, and are not US Government employees.


Yes, I fully understand that. What I believe is that regardless, there would still be effects of all the upheaval in DC on the process. That could explain some of the ridiculous waiting times. Obviously, extenuating circumstances could also be having an effect (security checks taking a long time, etc). Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## nyctombe

Aussie83 said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Australia and the US herald their close relationship and "mateship", this seems utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a very steep rise in applications since 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but if they are continuing to process applications at other consulates (like the grants we've seen from Santiago) - that should lessen the burden on DC, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily, they wouldn't be allocating much extra resources so maybe just one or two extra people. Globally there is an increase in applications but not extra levels for grant allocations so there is always going to be backlogs
Click to expand...

This is a pretty recent news article that I've found quite interesting. It mentions that "(Parliament) has twice made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis":

https://independentaustralia.net/po...ay/partner-visas-another-dutton-scandal,12649


----------



## JandE

nyctombe said:


> This is a pretty recent news article that I've found quite interesting. It mentions that "(Parliament) has twice made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis":
> 
> https://independentaustralia.net/po...ay/partner-visas-another-dutton-scandal,12649


The problem is that with a cap on migration, and both skilled and family visas done a demand driven basis, who do they prioritise, skilled or family?

https://www.news.com.au/national/fe...s/news-story/ea73d3a09895f94f9f9b34742029ed7c

The immigration cap is aimed at easing congestion in Sydney and Melbourne. The final number of 160,0000 was reached after the ERC had argued for a much lower number,


----------



## nyctombe

JandE said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty recent news article that I've found quite interesting. It mentions that "(Parliament) has twice made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis":
> 
> https://independentaustralia.net/po...ay/partner-visas-another-dutton-scandal,12649
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that with a cap on migration, and both skilled and family visas done a demand driven basis, who do they prioritise, skilled or family?
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/national/fe...s/news-story/ea73d3a09895f94f9f9b34742029ed7c
> 
> The immigration cap is aimed at easing congestion in Sydney and Melbourne. The final number of 160,0000 was reached after the ERC had argued for a much lower number,
Click to expand...

Really good question! You'd think that they'd separate the two, but it seems like that's just not the case. Under a LNP government, it seems like they are prioritizing skilled migration.

It will be interesting to see what the updated wait times are, both now after the election and come the new tax year.


----------



## nyctombe

A bit of positive news: processing times have updated and decreased to 13-19 months for the 309.


----------



## e_a

checked my account today (as i do 100x/day lol), and processing time changed to 14-21 months for PMV. sigh.


----------



## AT 8/3

e_a said:


> checked my account today (as i do 100x/day lol), and processing time changed to 14-21 months for PMV. sigh.


I realise that, too. So disappointed. When we decided to apply for visa 300, we thought it will be quicker than visa 309. But we are wrong...i'm sick of the waiting time 
&#129314;&#129314;


----------



## JaneoOz

Does anyone have an up to date list of the one that we had going with the date we all applied and then when they were approved?


----------



## nyctombe

I decided to take a stab at updating the pending DC applications, here we go!:

November 2017
MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
Ladypilot (309): granted 25 April 2019
Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018

December 2017
MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018

January 2018
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309/100): granted 12 April 2019
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019

March 2018
JaneoOz
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309)
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309)
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr
aussieinamurka (309/100)

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100

September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> I decided to take a stab at updating the pending DC applications, here we go!:
> 
> November 2017
> MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
> Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
> Ladypilot (309): granted 25 April 2019
> Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018
> 
> December 2017
> MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
> MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018
> 
> January 2018
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309/100): granted 12 April 2019
> Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
> Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz
> Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
> Watever16 (309)
> Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
> Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
> Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019
> 
> April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
> Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
> BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
> esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
> KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019
> 
> May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309)
> May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
> wembacr
> aussieinamurka (309/100)
> 
> June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> 
> September 2018*
> Nyctombe (309)


This is awesome, and gives me so much hope! Just one correction--I'm a June 2018 applicant, not May. We got in on June 29, right before the price went up  Hoping to hear from a CO any day now based on those timeframes!

In other news, anyone checked out the USD--> AUD exchange rate lately? It's insanely good! We transferred several thousand today to our Aus bank account to take advantage of the rate. Would highly recommend Xoom to anyone else who's in a position to transfer funds now.


----------



## Lwaiting

nyctombe- Thanks so much for doing this. I'm having a lot of anxiety waiting and I'm only 6 months in (at least halfway hopefully!!). I'm here in OZ on a tourist visa now as my husband has already moved back and started working. 

Here's my timeline so far:

November 5, 2018: submitted 309/100

I submitted health assessment and police clearance in January 2019 but have not had any communication with CO (or anyone else) regarding my visa application. 
Just curious - did anyone have to redo these due to wait times? 

Thanks fellow Americans!


----------



## JandE

nyctombe said:


> You'd think that they'd separate the two, but it seems like that's just not the case


It seems like about one third family and two thirds skilled, for both governments, with just 0.5% difference between them, over a 12 year period.



nyctombe said:


> Under a LNP government, it seems like they are prioritizing skilled migration.


Yes, but not really *much* of a difference between the two.

_Labor 2007 to 2013
Family Visas. 32.6% of the total
Skilled Visas. 67.1% of the total

Liberal 2013 to 2019
Family Visas. 32.1% of the total
Skilled Visas. 67.8% of the total_


----------



## nyctombe

Oh, we are loving the exchange rate over here too - we’ve been sending back money each month.

This data makes me curious as to why it seems like there haven’t been grants since March - any ideas why it seems to come in waves and then stand still?


----------



## Lwaiting

Hi, I'm in the same boat but about 6 months behind. Thanks for writing on here because your story gives me hope. Did you leave and return multiple times on your ETA? If so did you upload letters/ pictures to your application each time?


----------



## nyctombe

Lwaiting said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat but about 6 months behind. Thanks for writing on here because your story gives me hope. Did you leave and return multiple times on your ETA? If so did you upload letters/ pictures to your application each time?


While I haven't been traveling to Australia while we wait, as per our lawyer we are updating every month or so with new photos/receipts/bills that show an ongoing relationship.


----------



## nyctombe

Any updates? Seems like crickets for anything from DC - which is incredibly frustrating, seeing as there are many grants from other countries in significantly shorter time frames as of late.


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> Any updates? Seems like crickets for anything from DC - which is incredibly frustrating, seeing as there are many grants from other countries in significantly shorter time frames as of late.


Crickets for us. We're at 11 months exactly today with no CO assigned. I'm hoping we hear something in the next month or so, because obtaining police checks will be infinitely easier when hubby (a teacher) isn't in school.


----------



## YankeeAussie

If you can get started on the checks, I highly suggest you do. I'd suggest scanning the past few months of the pages on this thread and see common things people have missed out on. You may put yourself in a favourable spot to go for an acceptance.


----------



## aussieinamurka

YankeeAussie said:


> If you can get started on the checks, I highly suggest you do. I'd suggest scanning the past few months of the pages on this thread and see common things people have missed out on. You may put yourself in a favourable spot to go for an acceptance.


My only hesitation is we have to get checks for Honduras, which are only valid for 6 months... plus I'm pretty sure he's going to actually have to go to Honduras in person (because he's not keen on sending his passport in the mail to Central America). That's an expensive venture for a check that's only valid for 6 months.

I am going to contact the Honduran embassy in our city to see if there's any way we can show his passport there and have it validated, to avoid him having to actually go in person. If that's the case, we'll probably get on the checks ASAP.


----------



## carcrashearts

THE GOLDEN EMAIL HAS ARRIVED! 370 days after I applied for the 309/100 Visa I received my approval! The email just came through about 20 minutes ago. We're completely overjoyed and wish everyone still waiting to hear the best luck!

We will be leaving the States on July 16th and arriving in Australia on July 18th. I can't believe it!


----------



## JaneoOz

Congratulations!! That’s great news! Hopefully there will be a wave of more grants as it’s been painfully quiet since April. All the best for your move to Oz!


----------



## nyctombe

carcrashearts said:


> THE GOLDEN EMAIL HAS ARRIVED! 370 days after I applied for the 309/100 Visa I received my approval! The email just came through about 20 minutes ago. We're completely overjoyed and wish everyone still waiting to hear the best luck!
> 
> We will be leaving the States on July 16th and arriving in Australia on July 18th. I can't believe it!


Hooooooraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## JaneoOz

WE’RE APPROVED!! Finally I’m so excited to say it’s our turn after just over 14 months of hearing absolutely nothing.
309/100 approved this morning and I have not stopped crying! Here’s to speedy approvals to the rest of you waiting!


----------



## nyctombe

JaneoOz said:


> WE'RE APPROVED!! Finally I'm so excited to say it's our turn after just over 14 months of hearing absolutely nothing.
> 309/100 approved this morning and I have not stopped crying! Here's to speedy approvals to the rest of you waiting!


Huge congrats! Looks like DC is on a roll!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Woohoo!! Congratulations for all the grants!! Nice to see some movement.


----------



## Luvv72

It's been so quite in here. Makes me so nervous. The last month has been so hard. I hate it when people say "it'll be soon. You've waited this long what's a few months more". If they only knew how hard it is being away from the one you love...... Kinda like sitting still and watching everyone around you get on with life while you are in a constant "hurry up and wait" frame of mind!!


----------



## e_a

Agreed. I've not even been waiting that many months, but the mental toll it takes is horrific. Another 5.5 months until I can even see my fiance and I left Australia the first week of March. Phone calls and texts just aren't the same as seeing each other.


Luvv72 said:


> It's been so quite in here. Makes me so nervous. The last month has been so hard. I hate it when people say "it'll be soon. You've waited this long what's a few months more". If they only knew how hard it is being away from the one you love...... Kinda like sitting still and watching everyone around you get on with life while you are in a constant "hurry up and wait" frame of mind!!


----------



## MZU

Luvv72 said:


> It's been so quite in here. Makes me so nervous. The last month has been so hard. I hate it when people say "it'll be soon. You've waited this long what's a few months more". If they only knew how hard it is being away from the one you love...... Kinda like sitting still and watching everyone around you get on with life while you are in a constant "hurry up and wait" frame of mind!!


Oh you read my mind... this is exactly what i am feeling right now...


----------



## nyctombe

MZU said:


> Luvv72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so quite in here. Makes me so nervous. The last month has been so hard. I hate it when people say "it'll be soon. You've waited this long what's a few months more". If they only knew how hard it is being away from the one you love...... Kinda like sitting still and watching everyone around you get on with life while you are in a constant "hurry up and wait" frame of mind!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you read my mind... this is exactly what i am feeling right now...
Click to expand...

I keep trying to remind myself that I'm one of the lucky ones - in that my husband is in the US with me, we are healthy, and we're not in any danger in the states - so many couples have so much less.

That being said, it's incredibly frustrating knowing we're hitting 9 months and our status hasn't changed, our police/Medicals are going to expire (and they didn't come cheap!) and that our life is completely on hold. The long waits for US applicants are ridiculous!


----------



## MZU

nyctombe said:


> I keep trying to remind myself that I'm one of the lucky ones - in that my husband is in the US with me, we are healthy, and we're not in any danger in the states - so many couples have so much less.
> 
> That being said, it's incredibly frustrating knowing we're hitting 9 months and our status hasn't changed, our police/Medicals are going to expire (and they didn't come cheap!) and that our life is completely on hold. The long waits for US applicants are ridiculous!


Atleast you have a hope of getting visa process within a year (sry didn't know whats ur visa subclass). I am almost near to 16 months waiting for my pmv to get finalised... so hel frustrating to stay away from your partner for so long and life becomes completely on hold...


----------



## nyctombe

MZU said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to remind myself that I'm one of the lucky ones - in that my husband is in the US with me, we are healthy, and we're not in any danger in the states - so many couples have so much less.
> 
> That being said, it's incredibly frustrating knowing we're hitting 9 months and our status hasn't changed, our police/Medicals are going to expire (and they didn't come cheap!) and that our life is completely on hold. The long waits for US applicants are ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast you have a hope of getting visa process within a year (sry didn't know whats ur visa subclass). I am almost near to 16 months waiting for my pmv to get finalised... so hel frustrating to stay away from your partner for so long and life becomes completely on hold...
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm trying to be as positive as possible - I can't even imagine what it would be like to be apart!

It's scary and stressful though, in its own way - and a lot of things we'd like to do (start a family, for one) is on hold due to the visa process.

Has anyone thought to reach out to any media about the long waits that Americans are encountering? Surely it would be a interesting piece for the Aussie media.


----------



## Aussie83

> Has anyone thought to reach out to any media about the long waits that Americans are encountering? Surely it would be a interesting piece for the Aussie media.


No offence but why would it?
It's been a issue for many years now for many countries it's only an issue when it affects the individual. For example did you care about it 2 years ago? 
Most people think you just get married and your partner can just come over.
Most never learn the difference unless they find themselves or someone they know going through the process.


----------



## Aztec

nyctombe said:


> Has anyone thought to reach out to any media about the long waits that Americans are encountering? Surely it would be a interesting piece for the Aussie media.


America has done it's fair share of immigration quota's and outright bans. About time we got the same treatment from other countries. The Aussies I have spoken too are not too worried about the length of time Americans have to wait given their experiences with the US. They tend to prefer Canadians, as Canada allows them into their country easier than the States.


----------



## stateson

My husband's partner visa 100 was approved today! We applied offshore back in March 2017 and his 309 was granted in July 2018. We applied for his second stage for PR when it was available in March 2019 and didn't expect to hear so soon so it was a fantastic surprise to get this morning. Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear.


----------



## nyctombe

Aussie83 said:


> Has anyone thought to reach out to any media about the long waits that Americans are encountering? Surely it would be a interesting piece for the Aussie media.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence but why would it?
> It's been a issue for many years now for many countries it's only an issue when it affects the individual. For example did you care about it 2 years ago?
> Most people think you just get married and your partner can just come over.
> Most never learn the difference unless they find themselves or someone they know going through the process.
Click to expand...

Exactly this! Having gone through the US system for my husband, we were able to enlighten our friends/family here about the process. People really don't know.

With all the attention/discussion in Aussie media (and politics) about immigration, id think that sharing the info on waits and process - for all applicants, but the angle would be the Americans - would be interesting and beneficial.


----------



## nyctombe

stateson said:


> My husband's partner visa 100 was approved today! We applied offshore back in March 2017 and his 309 was granted in July 2018. We applied for his second stage for PR when it was available in March 2019 and didn't expect to hear so soon so it was a fantastic surprise to get this morning. Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear.


Congratulations!


----------



## nyctombe

Here's the updated list!

*November 2017*
MJAus!2018 (309): granted 14 January 2019
Jkl137 (309): granted 9 January 2019
Ladypilot (309): granted 25 April 2019
Julzy (300): granted 12 December 2018

*December 2017*
MzSkeptica (300): granted 31 December 2018*
MrsL-D (309): granted 13 December 2018

*January 2018**
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309/100): granted 12 April 2019
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019

*March 2018*
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309)
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

*April 2018**(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

*May 2018**(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr

*June 2018**(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100
aussieinamurka (309/100)

*September 2018**
Nyctombe (309)

*November 2018*
LWaiting (309/100)


----------



## Luvv72

Could you add me to that list? Submitted 300 on Aug 7th 2018. Did medicals in Jan 2019, got request for police checks in Feb. Still just waiting. We are using an agent. Thanx 😊


----------



## nyctombe

Luvv72 said:


> Could you add me to that list? Submitted 300 on Aug 7th 2018. Did medicals in Jan 2019, got request for police checks in Feb. Still just waiting. We are using an agent. Thanx &#128522;


You got it!

January 2018*
Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
Ozbound3 (309/100): granted 12 April 2019
Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309)
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100
aussieinamurka (309/100)

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - RFI February 2019

September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100)


----------



## nyctombe

Hey everyone - does anyone have any good news to share? Seems like DC may be at a halt again!


----------



## aussieinamurka

We received a request for more evidence yesterday! Hurrah!!

But the request is kind of weird. It said that we had to go through a channeler for our police checks (couldn't go directly through the FBI)--and specified that it had to be one of four channelers, we couldn't pick any of the ones listed on the FBI page. (We have one 20mins from our home, so it's fine, but still... seems weird!) Then it only requested the police checks for the applicant, not for the sponsor. (I'm going to get both done, just to be sure.) Then it provided URLs for the country-specific instructions to obtain a police clearance and also for the processing times for the FBI channelers, and neither of those were correct URLs. Obviously we can find the correct sites ourselves, but it just seemed bizarre that the information was incorrect (twice!) coming from the Department of Home Affairs.

But oh well... our application is being processed! Very excited to see some progress for the June 2018 applicants.

Any advice for where to attach these documents in ImmiAccount? Do we just pick the category that seems most appropriate and trust that they'll see the newly uploaded documents?


----------



## aussieinamurka

aussieinamurka said:


> We received a request for more evidence yesterday! Hurrah!!
> 
> But the request is kind of weird. It said that we had to go through a channeler for our police checks (couldn't go directly through the FBI)--and specified that it had to be one of four channelers, we couldn't pick any of the ones listed on the FBI page. (We have one 20mins from our home, so it's fine, but still... seems weird!) Then it only requested the police checks for the applicant, not for the sponsor. (I'm going to get both done, just to be sure.) Then it provided URLs for the country-specific instructions to obtain a police clearance and also for the processing times for the FBI channelers, and neither of those were correct URLs. Obviously we can find the correct sites ourselves, but it just seemed bizarre that the information was incorrect (twice!) coming from the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> But oh well... our application is being processed! Very excited to see some progress for the June 2018 applicants.
> 
> Any advice for where to attach these documents in ImmiAccount? Do we just pick the category that seems most appropriate and trust that they'll see the newly uploaded documents?


Another weird thing: for the state police checks, the letter referred me specifically to a specific website:

_State-wide police clearance from each State of residence in the USA during the last 12 months. This request is in addition to the FBI check and relates to your State records as opposed to Federal records. You can apply for your State police check at: https://records.txdps.state.tx.us/DpsWebsite/CriminalHistory/_

But this website only requires me to enter my name and birthdate, and then comes back with a results page saying "zero hits." No fingerprints required, and the only evidence I could provide of the lack of criminal history would be a screenshot of the search results. The place I was *planning* on going for state police checks is here: https://www.am22tech.com/usa/pcc/texas-state-police-clearance/. This place requires fingerprinting, *specifically* says it's required by Australian immigration for police checks, and provides a notarized document with the results. Seems way more official to me... but should I just trust what was on the immigration letter? I'm super confused right now. Is there any way to contact my CO to ask a question?


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> We received a request for more evidence yesterday! Hurrah!!
> 
> But the request is kind of weird. It said that we had to go through a channeler for our police checks (couldn't go directly through the FBI)--and specified that it had to be one of four channelers, we couldn't pick any of the ones listed on the FBI page. (We have one 20mins from our home, so it's fine, but still... seems weird!) Then it only requested the police checks for the applicant, not for the sponsor. (I'm going to get both done, just to be sure.) Then it provided URLs for the country-specific instructions to obtain a police clearance and also for the processing times for the FBI channelers, and neither of those were correct URLs. Obviously we can find the correct sites ourselves, but it just seemed bizarre that the information was incorrect (twice!) coming from the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> But oh well... our application is being processed! Very excited to see some progress for the June 2018 applicants.
> 
> Any advice for where to attach these documents in ImmiAccount? Do we just pick the category that seems most appropriate and trust that they'll see the newly uploaded documents?


Hoooooraaaaayyyy!

That's so weird - seems dodgy and like nobody really knows what's going on. We used Accurate Biometrics for our checks, and they were super fast. Well worth the high cost. Not sure if they're near you?

I can't help with uploading, since we used a lawyer and I have never seen the backend of the site. I'd gather you can upload them wherever they fit best, then follow up with your RFI to let them know it's sorted. Our lawyer told us that each time something is added, home affairs will see when and what on their side, regardless of where it's filed.

Hopefully they'll get the checks and shoot over a grant, with the end of the financial year soon approaching, we may see some grants!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussieinamurka, did you get the links from here? Because these four channeler links work fine for me. Also, it's odd that you can't get it directly through the FBI and must use a channeler as it's usually the other way around. Also, channelers used to be more beneficial as for a higher price, you could get the background check faster, but now the FBI offers the same speed in service for a much cheaper price if you submit electronically. But if you still use a channeler, there is no need to go to an office at all. I mailed my prints and form in and got the result emailed back to me within a week. The prints I got taken on a fingerprint card at my local police station.

As for the TX check, if the CO linked you to the online check system, then I would just upload the screenshot. If the DPS offers a hard copy check (I couldn't find one at a glance), then order that one but I wouldn't bother with third party companies as I would assume immigration wants them straight from the state.

For state checks in general, it doesn't matter about the fingerprints. Some states will issue background checks without requiring them, others do require them. My state didn't so I just sent a check, application, and name and SSN to get the background check.


----------



## aussieinamurka

Skybluebrewer said:


> aussieinamurka, did you get the links from here? Because these four channeler links work fine for me. Also, it's odd that you can't get it directly through the FBI and must use a channeler as it's usually the other way around. Also, channelers used to be more beneficial as for a higher price, you could get the background check faster, but now the FBI offers the same speed in service for a much cheaper price if you submit electronically. But if you still use a channeler, there is no need to go to an office at all. I mailed my prints and form in and got the result emailed back to me within a week. The prints I got taken on a fingerprint card at my local police station.
> 
> As for the TX check, if the CO linked you to the online check system, then I would just upload the screenshot. If the DPS offers a hard copy check (I couldn't find one at a glance), then order that one but I wouldn't bother with third party companies as I would assume immigration wants them straight from the state.
> 
> For state checks in general, it doesn't matter about the fingerprints. Some states will issue background checks without requiring them, others do require them. My state didn't so I just sent a check, application, and name and SSN to get the background check.


Yes, I realized after I'd written this that the four channelers identified were the four mentioned on that page. So that makes sense! The wording of the letter is still odd in that it implies you *must* use a channeler, but I'm not too worried about it. We're getting fingerprints done at the channeler in about 2 hours, so I'm just going to go with them and be done with it.

I called the Texas police department directly. They said that the criminal history search and the fingerprinted police check have similar purposes, but the fingerprint is more accurate if you have a common name, which my husband does. The third party I found is their contracted electronic fingerprinter, so I'm going to get that done and the name search just to be sure.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> You got it!
> 
> January 2018*
> Salmon1411 (309): granted July 6 2018
> Ozbound3 (309/100): granted 12 April 2019
> Ash22 (300): Granted November 20 2018
> Kayj (309): grant 15 January 2019
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
> Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
> Watever16 (309)
> Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
> Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
> Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019
> 
> April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
> Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
> BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
> esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
> KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019
> 
> May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
> May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
> wembacr
> 
> June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100
> aussieinamurka (309/100)
> 
> August 2018
> Luvv72 (300) - RFI February 2019
> 
> September 2018*
> Nyctombe (309)
> 
> November 2018
> LWaiting (309/100)


Please add me to the list - Filed March 2019, no agent. Did police check in April 2019 and Medicals in June 2019 without a RFI. No contact from a Case Officer yet.


----------



## lv85

You can also add me too. Submitted April 2019 through an agent. Only sponsor police check supplied so far.


----------



## nyctombe

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309)
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100
aussieinamurka (309/100)

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - RFI February 2019

September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100)

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (309)

April 2019
lv85


----------



## nyctombe

@WA-Wannabe: We filed (with a lawyer) September 2018, front-loaded the application, no RFI and haven't heard from a case officer. I spoke with rep on the Home Affairs helpline last week, and they confirmed that if there's a complete application presented, the status may never change and you may never hear from a CO.


----------



## lv85

@nyctombe my application is a PMV by the way, cheers.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> @WA-Wannabe: We filed (with a lawyer) September 2018, front-loaded the application, no RFI and haven't heard from a case officer. I spoke with rep on the Home Affairs helpline last week, and they confirmed that if there's a complete application presented, the status may never change and you may never hear from a CO.


Mine is a 300 PMV, not a 309. Would you please update the list for my status?

Thanks for your update. I was operating under the assumption to not bother calling until the original time frame had expired. I am somewhat paranoid that I didn't press some button after having uploaded all our documents which took about 3 weeks after having filed. It would be nice to know there is a complete application and they just need to get around to processing it.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussieinamurka said:


> Any advice for where to attach these documents in ImmiAccount? Do we just pick the category that seems most appropriate and trust that they'll see the newly uploaded documents?


That's what we did.


----------



## nyctombe

Updates!

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309)
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100
aussieinamurka (309/100)

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - RFI February 2019

September 2018*
Nyctombe (309)

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100)

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300)

April 2019
lv85 (300)

Additionally, today alone on a facebook partner visa group, two Americans got their 309s! Looks like with the start of the new tax year, things are moving along. One filed March 2018, the other June 2018. Fingers crossed the grants come soon for the members over here.


----------



## aussieinamurka

You guys. We were tracking along very nicely to get our RFI (including Honduran police check and penal certificate) back and submitted within the 28-day deadline. But then our lawyer contacts us and says the DPI, who do the police checks, are on vacation from July 1-17! Our 28-day limit was July 16 lol. Should I just upload the penal certificate and the document indicating their vacation days, and say "Please let us have more time" for the police check to come through? Has anyone had to do that before?


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> You guys. We were tracking along very nicely to get our RFI (including Honduran police check and penal certificate) back and submitted within the 28-day deadline. But then our lawyer contacts us and says the DPI, who do the police checks, are on vacation from July 1-17! Our 28-day limit was July 16 lol. Should I just upload the penal certificate and the document indicating their vacation days, and say "Please let us have more time" for the police check to come through? Has anyone had to do that before?


Oh no! Yes to uploading the certificate, just let them know it's all in progress. I've seen this happen before, it should be all good.


----------



## JandE

aussieinamurka said:


> You guys. We were tracking along very nicely to get our RFI (including Honduran police check and penal certificate) back and submitted within the 28-day deadline. But then our lawyer contacts us and says the DPI, who do the police checks, are on vacation from July 1-17! Our 28-day limit was July 16 lol. Should I just upload the penal certificate and the document indicating their vacation days, and say "Please let us have more time" for the police check to come through? Has anyone had to do that before?


That 28 days is for you to reply, so you MUST send something to them *before *the 28 days is up.

That '_something_' can be a notification of '_why_' it will take longer to get them the actual requirements. (_ie: What you have said above_)

This is how our RFI request was worded:
_Timeframe for response
You must *respond *to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.

If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below... (email address at bottom of page)_​It would have thought that it would be common for a migration agent to do that for you, if you are using one. But it sounds like you do your own uploading?


----------



## nyctombe

Hey JandE, do you have any recent stats based on the info from this forum on applications through DC?

Additionally, as it's a new tax year, the ROI pdf of stats of grants per consulate is now a year old. Do you know if someone has to file a new ROI to get this years?

In case you're not sure what ROI document I'm talking about: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## JandE

nyctombe said:


> Hey JandE, do you have any recent stats based on the info from this forum on applications through DC?
> 
> Additionally, as it's a new tax year, the ROI pdf of stats of grants per consulate is now a year old. Do you know if someone has to file a new ROI to get this years?
> 
> In case you're not sure what ROI document I'm talking about: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


Not enough to make much sense, for US grants.

That FOI was requested on 12th September 2018, and only issued on the 5th December 2018.

I suppose anyone can request an FOI, and I would guess that if someone requested it again, for 2018-19, they might get it around December 2019.

The question asked last time was: 'May I know under the FOI Act the average processing time for partner visas for each overseas post.' I would suggest adding 'for the year 2018-19', to that for any new request.


----------



## nyctombe

JandE said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JandE, do you have any recent stats based on the info from this forum on applications through DC?
> 
> Additionally, as it's a new tax year, the ROI pdf of stats of grants per consulate is now a year old. Do you know if someone has to file a new ROI to get this years?
> 
> In case you're not sure what ROI document I'm talking about: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough to make much sense, for US grants.
> 
> That FOI was requested on 12th September 2018, and only issued on the 5th December 2018.
> 
> I suppose anyone can request an FOI, and I would guess that if someone requested it again, for 2018-19, they might get it around December 2019.
> 
> The question asked last time was: 'May I know under the FOI Act the average processing time for partner visas for each overseas post.' I would suggest adding 'for the year 2018-19', to that for any new request.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It's all really helpful to have you and your stats here!

I'm at 10 months waiting, personally, with no contact and starting to get very frustrated - especially when it seems like every other consulate (minus Pretoria) is now granting visas to people who applied after me.


----------



## JandE

nyctombe said:


> Thank you! It's all really helpful to have you and your stats here!
> 
> I'm at 10 months waiting, personally, with no contact and starting to get very frustrated - especially when it seems like every other consulate (minus Pretoria) is now granting visas to people who applied after me.


I must admit, from what I have seen, the grants for people from the US are taking a long time, some from Africa are even faster. It doesn't really make any sense.

I would have thought that getting all the checks etc., done from the USA, would be similar to most other countries.

From what I have seen, the average for 309 grants (2019) from the US is 12.2 months, but is only 8.2 from other countries.

I went through some US 309 grants and have this:

309 Grant Date: (_15th date is used when actual date of month is not known_)
_06/07/18	Salmon1411 from USA was granted the 309 after 5.7 months. Applied: 15/01/18
15/01/19	Kayj from USA was granted the 309 after 12 months. Applied: 15/01/18
08/03/19	Paigey0110 from USA was granted the 309 after 11.8 months. Applied: 15/03/18
15/03/19	Tony121 from USA was granted the 309 after 12 months. Applied: 15/03/18
03/05/19	limousineandapeetzah from USA was granted the 309 after 13.6 months. Applied: 15/03/18
21/06/19	Watever16 from USA was granted the 309 after 14.8 months. Applied: 29/03/18
21/03/19	KTE711 from USA was granted the 309 after 11.2 months. Applied: 15/04/18
30/05/19	carcrashearts from USA was granted the 309 after 12.2 months. Applied: 25/05/18_

309 still waiting or grant not mentioned in forum:
_YankeeAussie is still waiting from 23/04/18
wembacr is still waiting from 22/05/18
Wazza100 is still waiting from 15/06/18
aussieinamurka is still waiting from 29/06/18
willbeoldandgrey is still waiting from 15/07/18
nyctombe is still waiting from 13/09/18
M&A is still waiting from 25/01/19
WA_Wannabe is still waiting from 15/03/19
Iv85 is still waiting from 15/04/19_

Going by averages for 2019, yours would be maybe early October, but, as we know, there are too many variables to have even a realistic estimate. eg: going by that average, the first 3 in the still waiting (above), would have been granted by now.


----------



## nyctombe

Thank you so much. It seems to make ZERO sense as to why American applications are taking so long. 

We’re considered a low-risk country, no translations are needed for most applications, the two countries work closely together (there’s even a US visa specifically for Australians!) and parade their great relationships. There’s nothing that would stand out as to why the DC consulate has a hard time processing applications in the same time as other countries.


----------



## Aussie83

nyctombe said:


> Thank you so much. It seems to make ZERO sense as to why American applications are taking so long.
> 
> We're considered a low-risk country, no translations are needed for most applications, the two countries work closely together (there's even a US visa specifically for Australians!) and parade their great relationships. There's nothing that would stand out as to why the DC consulate has a hard time processing applications in the same time as other countries.


There's been a massive influx since 2016, they wouldn't of put any extra staff on to deal with it, checks sent to America would take longer as people applying for other countries as well so checks from the American side have increased.
Just throwing out possible factors.
There is the fortunate aspect that Americans have the option of applying onshore.


----------



## nyctombe

From what I’m aware of - which has been backed up by my immigration lawyer as well as an Australian family friend who is in the police force - the checks won’t really incur longer waits. Both countries have immediate access to criminal records via Interpol, and there aren’t any roadblocks with access to information as the countries have such a strong relationship.

It does seem like Home Affairs just doesn’t want to staff up the DC consulate or even expand processing to the NYC consulate to help with visa applications. It’s incredibly frustrating.

While Americans (and anyone actually) can apply onshore, after entering on a tourist visa, that’s not advised or preferred by Home Affairs. It’s a large part of the reason why there are so many people on bridging visas and onshore applications are taking so long.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aussie83 said:


> There's been a massive influx since 2016, they wouldn't of put any extra staff on to deal with it.


Based on this forum, there has definitely been a slow down since 2016. I had my offshore approved within about 3 months and then shortly after it seemed they started to increase to 6-9 months and then to where they are now.


----------



## nyctombe

Using info from the FOI request of 309 grants per consulate from the 2017-2018 tax year, the info shows something is seriously wrong with DC.

DC: 502 grants, average of 358 days
Berlin: 435 grants, average of 191 days
Dubai: 621 grants, average of 227 days


----------



## Luvv72

Finally some great news!!!!!!!
I got my golden email!!!!!
It's been 11 months and 2 days. Just in time also, my fiance lands in the states on July 25th and returns to Australia on Aug 9th, with me in tow.

It's been the longest and hardest year of my life but it's been worth it. The only advice I can give is when it gets tough and you think you can't handle it, just hold on tighter to each other. Grow stronger knowing that if the two of you can survive this, you can survive anything.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Luvv72 said:


> Finally some great news!!!!!!!
> I got my golden email!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## nyctombe

Luvv72 said:


> Finally some great news!!!!!!!
> I got my golden email!!!!!
> It's been 11 months and 2 days. Just in time also, my fiance lands in the states on July 25th and returns to Australia on Aug 9th, with me in tow.
> 
> It's been the longest and hardest year of my life but it's been worth it. The only advice I can give is when it gets tough and you think you can't handle it, just hold on tighter to each other. Grow stronger knowing that if the two of you can survive this, you can survive anything.


Huge congrats!! So so so happy for you!


----------



## aussieinamurka

Another golden email! Not from me, but from a friend of mine. His wife was a May 2018 applicant, received an RFI for background checks in March then another one for state checks last week, and was recently approved straight to the 100 visa. They've been married a few years and have a couple of kids, so not unexpected. Her must enter date was a year from when the visa was granted.

So exciting to see movement from the U.S. applicants!

As for us, we submitted most of our RFI evidence yesterday. Got that gnarly Honduran police check done, but we also needed a penal certificate from Honduras, and all branches of the judiciary were shut from July 1-17. So we're waiting on that, hopefully not for too much longer. (And hopefully they won't get mad at us for missing our 28-day deadline because of the office closure!)


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Another golden email! Not from me, but from a friend of mine. His wife was a May 2018 applicant, received an RFI for background checks in March then another one for state checks last week, and was recently approved straight to the 100 visa. They've been married a few years and have a couple of kids, so not unexpected. Her must enter date was a year from when the visa was granted.
> 
> So exciting to see movement from the U.S. applicants!
> 
> As for us, we submitted most of our RFI evidence yesterday. Got that gnarly Honduran police check done, but we also needed a penal certificate from Honduras, and all branches of the judiciary were shut from July 1-17. So we're waiting on that, hopefully not for too much longer. (And hopefully they won't get mad at us for missing our 28-day deadline because of the office closure!)


It's great to see things progressing for you, and to hear of grants!


----------



## Aussie83

nyctombe said:


> (there's even a US visa specifically for Australians!)


Just curious which one was that? Has a bit of a look but couldn't find it


----------



## taco

Aussie83 said:


> Just curious which one was that? Has a bit of a look but couldn't find it


Probably referring to the E3 visa.

https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia


----------



## JandE

aussieinamurka said:


> (And hopefully they won't get mad at us for missing our 28-day deadline because of the office closure!)


Just make sure you at least reply in the 28 day period, to tell them why it will be late. 
That way you don't miss the 28 day deadline to reply.


----------



## nyctombe

taco said:


> Probably referring to the E3 visa.
> 
> https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia


Yep! It's ridiculous, TBH. People are flocking to cities like LA and NYC, and getting approved visas for barista work and things like that. It's totally abused.


----------



## taco

nyctombe said:


> Yep! It's ridiculous, TBH. People are flocking to cities like LA and NYC, and getting approved visas for barista work and things like that. It's totally abused.


We're looking at it as my wife is running up to the end of her L1 whereas mine still runs for a few years. But it does seem like a very generous visa. Then again, she is not exactly a barista...


----------



## wazza100

Got a generic email stating that application is progressing. We submitted the additional requests for information and also completed the medical. We have a trip end of September to Australia. Is there anyone we can contact to see if they can speed this up to avoid another trip just for stamping papers?


----------



## nyctombe

wazza100 said:


> Got a generic email stating that application is progressing. We submitted the additional requests for information and also completed the medical. We have a trip end of September to Australia. Is there anyone we can contact to see if they can speed this up to avoid another trip just for stamping papers?


From reports, it seems like everyone gets the automated email at the one year mark.

While there are no sure fire ways of expediting, you could always try to call the general line - however, I don't think there's ever been a case reported here in the last year that helped.


----------



## abcds

*pmv 300 question*

can you still use a person as a witness to the relationship (stat decs) if they have criminal charges/record?


----------



## YankeeAussie

Slightly off-topic, but, does anyone here know what the wait times are actually like when going from a PMV to 820? Scanning the forum is giving me all sorts of answers.


----------



## JandE

YankeeAussie said:


> Slightly off-topic, but, does anyone here know what the wait times are actually like when going from a PMV to 820? Scanning the forum is giving me all sorts of answers.


These are recent April to June 820 grants from PMV's, .

820 Finalised after 7.5 months, from Russia. 13.7 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 3.5 months, from Philippines. 14.5 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 8.9 months, from India. 38.9 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 6.2 months, from Thailand. 25.3 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 2.1 months, from Philippines. 12 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 0.1 months, from UK. 12.7 months after PMV Application
820 Finalised after 5.1 months, from Canada. 17.2 months after PMV Application

Compared to normal 820 applications:
820 Finalised after 19.5 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 20.7 months, from Denmark
820 Finalised after 11.3 months, from UK
820 Finalised after 13.4 months, from ?
820 Finalised after 24.5 months, from Pakistan
820 Finalised after 15.9 months, from USA
820 Finalised after 23 months, from ?
820 Finalised after 24.7 months, from ?
820 Finalised after 14.4 months, from Germany
820 Finalised after 17.4 months, from Singapore


----------



## nyctombe

abcds said:


> can you still use a person as a witness to the relationship (stat decs) if they have criminal charges/record?


Unless it changed in the new tax year, yes, you can.


----------



## abcds

nyctombe said:


> Unless it changed in the new tax year, yes, you can.


thank you for the reply but could you please clarify?


----------



## nyctombe

abcds said:


> thank you for the reply but could you please clarify?


The new Australian tax year began July 1, and thats when some slight changes are generally made to visa requirements. As I have already filed, I do not know if anything changed.


----------



## nyctombe

I'm not sure if anyone follows MyImmiTracker, but its showing a 309 grant from an American applicant in 6.5 months.

You can view it HERE

Seems awfully fast, especially given the time frames we've been seeing here!


----------



## Noodlejaffa

Useful to see that snapshot of 820 grant timelines....I lodged mine back in April and having just looked on the Immi website couldn't get any updates on processing times.


----------



## aussieinamurka

Okay, random question that I'm not sure anyone will know the answer to, but do we know if the 309/100 is attached to a specific passport number? We applied June 2018 for hubby's PR, and his passport expires next month so he's applied for a renewal of his passport. We're about to submit the last of our request for further evidence items, so after that his visa could be approved at any point. But will they tie it to his old passport number (the one we applied with), making him unable to enter with the passport he just applied for? (FYI the new passport will take approx 4-6 weeks to get back to us). Should I just submit an Update in Status form letting them know we've applied for his new passport, in case the visa is attached to the passport?


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Okay, random question that I'm not sure anyone will know the answer to, but do we know if the 309/100 is attached to a specific passport number? We applied June 2018 for hubby's PR, and his passport expires next month so he's applied for a renewal of his passport. We're about to submit the last of our request for further evidence items, so after that his visa could be approved at any point. But will they tie it to his old passport number (the one we applied with), making him unable to enter with the passport he just applied for? (FYI the new passport will take approx 4-6 weeks to get back to us). Should I just submit an Update in Status form letting them know we've applied for his new passport, in case the visa is attached to the passport?


I do not know how they're connected, but i'd assume reaching out to let them know, then updating with a scan of the new passport once it arrives.

I emailed the washington.dfat email address yesterday to inquire about processing status on my account, as my medical/police checks will expire in September. I received a message back (not automatic) that they were adding the information to my file for consideration. I'm unsure what that means - if anything - but it shows that there's actually a human behind that email address!


----------



## JandE

aussieinamurka said:


> Okay, random question that I'm not sure anyone will know the answer to, but do we know if the 309/100 is attached to a specific passport number?


The visa is attached to a Passport number.

We notified immigration of the new passport details as soon as we got it, to ensure the visa was linked to it.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details

_Change of passport details
You need to advise the Department of any changes to your passport details before and after a visa is granted to you.

Your contact and passport details can be updated online via ImmiAccount if your application was lodged online. _


----------



## Skybluebrewer

YankeeAussie said:


> Slightly off-topic, but, does anyone here know what the wait times are actually like when going from a PMV to 820? Scanning the forum is giving me all sorts of answers.


In my case it was faster, less than a month.


----------



## aussieinamurka

JandE said:


> The visa is attached to a Passport number.
> 
> We notified immigration of the new passport details as soon as we got it, to ensure the visa was linked to it.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details
> 
> _Change of passport details
> You need to advise the Department of any changes to your passport details before and after a visa is granted to you.
> 
> Your contact and passport details can be updated online via ImmiAccount if your application was lodged online. _


Perfect. Thank you for your help!


----------



## ness88

Hi, Im in a long distance relationship with an Australian in Brisbane. We intend to apply for a PMV 300 by February 2020. is there any advice anyone can offer to make the application stronger?

tks!


----------



## nyctombe

ness88 said:


> Hi, Im in a long distance relationship with an Australian in Brisbane. We intend to apply for a PMV 300 by February 2020. is there any advice anyone can offer to make the application stronger?
> 
> tks!


I met my husband in Brisbane! It's a great place.

For a PMV, there's a lot of info that shows showing commitment and a shared life is beneficial - even in long distance relationships.

Things like photos of you and your partner with family members, joint social commitments and proof of a public engagement (not a proposal on the Jumbotron, but that you're public on social media and open about the engagement) are all good ones.

As this isn't a US-specific topic, I'd do a search on the forum for PMV evidences people have used - you'd probably have a lot more info to go from.


----------



## ness88

Sorry! Forgot to mention I’m from the states as well. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

I think it depends on the circumstances of your relationship (children, police record, health issues, etc) to be able to advise someone on how to make an application stronger but a well organized application that includes all the information outlined on the Home Affairs website with a variety of evidence showing an ongoing, genuine and caring relationship seems to be the preferred method. There are tons of articles on the web or this forum outlining the various components required. Do you have specific concerns? 

My two pieces of advice are file/pay as soon as possible and wait 3-4 months before doing health and police checks. As someone who filed 5 months ago from the US and no contact from a Case Officer, in hind-site I wish we had done the minimum to submit and pay, then work on the tedious chores of getting witness statements, NOIMs, assembling all the evidence of banking statements, photos, social media posts, etc, etc. Since US applications take about a year to grant these days, just getting in the queue would've been a smarter thing to do before spending months assembling everything to upload the day we filed. I've seen hardly anyone post recently where a US applicant was contacted by a CO in the first 6 months so the rush to upload everything is unnecessary. Regarding medical and police checks, we waited 4 months before starting on them to assure that when a case officer finally did look at my application the certificates would not have expired resulting in the need to re-do them. I wanted the application to be "front loaded" so they could make a decision immediately and not need a RFI (request for information). Best of luck and welcome!! It's a fun journey you're embarking on!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> Yep! It's ridiculous, TBH. People are flocking to cities like LA and NYC, and getting approved visas for barista work and things like that. It's totally abused.


My fiance from Perth had this Visa for 4 years. He is a software developer for a US company. It was a great Visa for him to be able to stay in the States for a few years until a corporate merger/change in HR policy resulted in him having to head home when it expired.  Just wanted to let folks know there are some Aussies who used that visa as intended.


----------



## Togekip

My fiance got his golden email today. He applied for a PMV on February 13th, 2019, from the USA. Fully front loaded. No contact from CO until the grant email.


----------



## nyctombe

Togekip said:


> My fiance got his golden email today. He applied for a PMV on February 13th, 2019, from the USA. Fully front loaded. No contact from CO until the grant email.


Congrats, you two really lucked out with your processing time!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Togekip said:


> My fiance got his golden email today. He applied for a PMV on February 13th, 2019, from the USA. Fully front loaded. No contact from CO until the grant email.


That is amazing! I'm so thrilled for you both and to see such fast movement through the DC Embassy! You must have been shocked. Best wishes!!


----------



## e_a

Togekip said:


> My fiance got his golden email today. He applied for a PMV on February 13th, 2019, from the USA. Fully front loaded. No contact from CO until the grant email.


 wow that's amazing, congrats! It also gives me a tiny bit of hope. We applied March 5th and have everything uploaded, so I'm trying to stay as optimistic as I can.


----------



## wazza100

Togekip said:


> My fiance got his golden email today. He applied for a PMV on February 13th, 2019, from the USA. Fully front loaded. No contact from CO until the grant email.


big congrats and that's the quickest I've seen on the forum for someone applying from the USA. we applied Jun'18. It wasn't decision ready unfortunately given the global processing times and how long it seems to have taken on average for folks on the forum. hopefully can get it before our trip to Aus in two months.


----------



## Togekip

wazza100 said:


> big congrats and that's the quickest I've seen on the forum for someone applying from the USA. we applied Jun'18. It wasn't decision ready unfortunately given the global processing times and how long it seems to have taken on average for folks on the forum. hopefully can get it before our trip to Aus in two months.


Thanks!

He was actually supposed to come here next month on an ETA visa to visit. He submitted a change of circumstance on his Immi account to let them know of the planned visit to Australia and then 3 days later he got the grant!

I'm not sure if it is a coincidence or not, but maybe you could try the same thing and get lucky


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Received our Request For Information today!! Exactly 5 months after filing our PMV application. They are asking for my fiancé’s AUS and USA background checks and his Form 40sp which we somehow missed submitting initially. My FBI check and medicals have been already loaded. Trying to not get too excited but after the recent 5 month grant from the US, it’s hard not to dream. Nice to see some movement and know someone is working on our application.


----------



## nyctombe

WA_Wannabe said:


> Received our Request For Information today!! Exactly 5 months after filing our PMV application. They are asking for my fiancé's AUS and USA background checks and his Form 40sp which we somehow missed submitting initially. My FBI check and medicals have been already loaded. Trying to not get too excited but after the recent 5 month grant from the US, it's hard not to dream. Nice to see some movement and know someone is working on our application. &#128513;


Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!


----------



## e_a

That's great! We applied March 5th and have everything uploaded and have a simple case. Hoping we hear something soon too.


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!


Excited to see some movement for you, nyctombe! Did they request any updated medical/police checks? Hopefully they process yours before those expire!

We're currently in the dreaded post-RFI limbo... we submitted all our stuff, but now all we can do is wait... and no one really seems to know how long it might take from this point!


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see some movement for you, nyctombe! Did they request any updated medical/police checks? Hopefully they process yours before those expire!
> 
> We're currently in the dreaded post-RFI limbo... we submitted all our stuff, but now all we can do is wait... and no one really seems to know how long it might take from this point!
Click to expand...

They asked for my sponsors FBI check - his was older from his green card application and has since expired. Luckily since were in a big city, he is able to pop into the channelers today and get it inside of 24 hours. Really hoping it's quick for Home Affairs once they get it!


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to see some movement for you, nyctombe! Did they request any updated medical/police checks? Hopefully they process yours before those expire!
> 
> We're currently in the dreaded post-RFI limbo... we submitted all our stuff, but now all we can do is wait... and no one really seems to know how long it might take from this point!
Click to expand...

Myimmitracker has some good stats on waits after RFI but it's super hard to get a good grip on it. How long has it been for you?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!


That's great you heard something too!! I LOVE that my status changed to "initial assessment" from "received"! May I ask if that was your first RFI? I am curious if it's common for the CO to send further requests as they progress through the application or if they do a more thorough review up front to avoid numerous RFI's.


----------



## nyctombe

WA_Wannabe said:


> nyctombe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome news! We got one too - fingers crossed things move quickly, we've been waiting since last September!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great you heard something too!! I LOVE that my status changed to "initial assessment" from "received"! May I ask if that was your first RFI? I am curious if it's common for the CO to send further requests as they progress through the application or if they do a more thorough review up front to avoid numerous RFI's.
Click to expand...

It's the first one we've gotten! From previous reports, DC is generally quick with grants once information is supplied. We have 14 days, so fingers crossed for a grant by the end of the month (wishful thinking!)


----------



## wazza100

Our application says further assessment hopefully gets processed in a reasonable timeframe (don't remember when the status changed unfortunately). We applied June of last year. And submitted medical after the first RFI to expedite the process and be "Decision ready". Hopefully speeds things up!


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> Myimmitracker has some good stats on waits after RFI but it's super hard to get a good grip on it. How long has it been for you?


Ooh, thanks for that site. That's helpful!

We received our RFI on June 19, but then had an issue because the judicial system that we needed to get our Honduran police check from was closed for most of July. So we submitted all our other stuff by July 14 (along with the explanation of why the final check would be late), and then submitted the final police check on July 30, after it had been translated. So it's only been like a week haha... I'm just impatient! Plus I keep thinking that our case is so strong that they should be able to approve it easily once they look at the new evidence. But obviously that's wishful thinking  Looks like we might have another few months of waiting according to MyImmiTracker. At least there's nothing left to do.



wazza100 said:


> Our application says further assessment hopefully gets processed in a reasonable timeframe (don't remember when the status changed unfortunately). We applied June of last year. And submitted medical after the first RFI to expedite the process and be "Decision ready". Hopefully speeds things up!


We're June 2018 applicants as well. I hope yours is processed quickly! When was your first RFI?


----------



## e_a

So DC seems to be making lots of moves! I just got an RFI for my fiance's birth certificate. I'm so happy to see something other than received on that login page!


----------



## nyctombe

e_a said:


> So DC seems to be making lots of moves! I just got an RFI for my fiance's birth certificate. I'm so happy to see something other than received on that login page!


Awesome! This is all such great news!


----------



## aussieinamurka

Apparently I updated you all too soon today... we just got our golden email!!!

309/100 both granted, for entry by August 8, 2020. We applied June 29, 2018, putting our application at 405 days, or just over 13 months. 

Super stoked! Best of luck for everyone else still waiting!


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Apparently I updated you all too soon today... we just got our golden email!!!
> 
> 309/100 both granted, for entry by August 8, 2020. We applied June 29, 2018, putting our application at 405 days, or just over 13 months.
> 
> Super stoked! Best of luck for everyone else still waiting!


Wonderful news - hooooraaaaaayyyy!!


----------



## wazza100

aussieinamurka said:


> Apparently I updated you all too soon today... we just got our golden email!!!
> 
> 309/100 both granted, for entry by August 8, 2020. We applied June 29, 2018, putting our application at 405 days, or just over 13 months.
> 
> Super stoked! Best of luck for everyone else still waiting!


Big Congrats, we also got approved today and applied in June of last year. However for us was just the 309 for now.

We are flying to Australia next month- anyone have any issues flying on this visa or questions by airline staff? I looked in the vevo system and wife's 309 is in there so I assume should be good to catch a flight and not require an ETA?


----------



## JandE

aussieinamurka said:


> Apparently I updated you all too soon today... we just got our golden email!!!
> 
> 309/100 both granted, for entry by August 8, 2020. We applied June 29, 2018, putting our application at 405 days, or just over 13 months.
> 
> Super stoked! Best of luck for everyone else still waiting!


Those with a long term relationship, at application, are definitely faster than the rest, at reaching PR.

Some 2019 subclass 100 grants this year:

katemdf from USA had the 100 granted, direct from 309, due to long relationship in 12 months
BeeBee2 from USA had the 100 granted, direct from 309, due to long relationship in 10.9 months
Ozbound3 from USA had the 100 granted, direct from 309, due to long relationship in 14.4 months
JaneoOz from USA had the 100 granted, direct from 309, due to long relationship in 14.6 months
aussieinamurka from USA had the 100 granted, direct from 309, due to long relationship in 13.3 months

ROGERS from USA had the 100 finalised after 4.9 months. This was 28.9 months after 309 application date.
stateson from USA had the 100 finalised after 2.8 months. This was 26.8 months after 309 application date.
Ella77 from USA had the 100 finalised after 1.8 months. This was 25.8 months after 309 application date.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

wazza100 said:


> aussieinamurka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I updated you all too soon today... we just got our golden email!!!
> 
> 309/100 both granted, for entry by August 8, 2020. We applied June 29, 2018, putting our application at 405 days, or just over 13 months.
> 
> Super stoked! Best of luck for everyone else still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats, we also got approved today and applied in June of last year. However for us was just the 309 for now.
Click to expand...

This is so fantastic! Two grants in one day!! So happy for you both wazza100 and aussieinamurka!! Best of luck with everything!


----------



## nyctombe

wazza100 said:


> Big Congrats, we also got approved today and applied in June of last year. However for us was just the 309 for now.
> 
> We are flying to Australia next month- anyone have any issues flying on this visa or questions by airline staff? I looked in the vevo system and wife's 309 is in there so I assume should be good to catch a flight and not require an ETA?


From what i've been told, you just print a copy of the grant email and bring it with you, the visa will update on your passport. It's apparently super easy and super uneventful 

Did your enter-by date correspond with any police/medical checks?


----------



## nyctombe

Time for updates!

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - RFI February 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - RFI August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100)

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019

April 2019
lv85 (300)


----------



## e_a

you can add me to that if you want. applied for PMV in march of this year, got the RFI on the 8th of August.


----------



## nyctombe

Let’s hope for some grants this week!


----------



## benddd

Just returned from my one week holiday to Australia yesterday and got a grant of 309 today! Applied Sep 6 2018, for a total of 341 days in the queue.
No communications or other update during the wait, but all documents were front loaded, with periodic updates every few month. 
I'm quite lucky in that my FBI check is about to expire next month - I was thinking of getting another one next week but that wont be needed now.


----------



## nyctombe

benddd said:


> Just returned from my one week holiday to Australia yesterday and got a grant of 309 today! Applied Sep 6 2018, for a total of 341 days in the queue.
> No communications or other update during the wait, but all documents were front loaded, with periodic updates every few month.
> I'm quite lucky in that my FBI check is about to expire next month - I was thinking of getting another one next week but that wont be needed now.


HUGE congrats! This is the kind of content i'm here for! (Especially since I applied a week after you!). Did they give you ample time to enter by? I'm also worried about this as my checks are close to expiring!


----------



## benddd

nyctombe said:


> HUGE congrats! This is the kind of content i'm here for! (Especially since I applied a week after you!). Did they give you ample time to enter by? I'm also worried about this as my checks are close to expiring!


Thanks! Fingers cross for you, hopefully yours be coming soon as well.
They gave me a year on the enter by date.


----------



## nyctombe

benddd said:


> Thanks! Fingers cross for you, hopefully yours be coming soon as well.
> They gave me a year on the enter by date.


Thanks so much - that's great! Enjoy Australia!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Decided to do an update today since there's been so much activity lately (added Togekip, Benddd and wembacr grant dates and added e_a to the list). 

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr (300) – granted 03 April 2019

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - RFI August 2019
Benddd – (309) – granted 12 August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100)

January 2019
Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019

February 2019
Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
e_a (300) – RFI 08 August 2019

April 2019
lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019


----------



## nyctombe

Hoping for a surge of DC grants - it seems like it should be happening soon, based on RFI's!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> Hoping for a surge of DC grants - it seems like it should be happening soon, based on RFI's!


 Here's to hoping you and Luvv72 get yours soon! Fingers crossed.


----------



## nyctombe

WA_Wannabe said:


> Here's to hoping you and Luvv72 get yours soon! Fingers crossed.


Thank you! And that you're right behind us 

The RFI gave us 14 days to submit, we did inside of 30 hours (ha!) so i'm hoping by the 14 day deadline - next week (8/21) - we will hear something!


----------



## lv85

Got the RFI today. Almost 4 months to the day from lodging.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> Thank you! And that you're right behind us
> 
> The RFI gave us 14 days to submit, we did inside of 30 hours (ha!) so i'm hoping by the 14 day deadline - next week (8/21) - we will hear something!


I hope you do too! I just saw that Luvv72's 300 was granted 11th of July so you're next!


----------



## nyctombe

Just heard of TWO American 309 grants (on another forum) through Ottawa. August/September 2018 applicants and both had RFIs last week like those of us here. Hoping for some good news real soon!


----------



## roseca21

Hi
I am completely new to this forum,so please pardon my ignorance!I am currently in US and my husband in Australia. We filed for a spouse visa in April. We had uploaded a few required documents,but hadnt done it completely. We received a notification requesting further documents in 28 days. Is there a way to know where the case is getting processed? Is it in DC? How long does it normally take after this notification for the visa provided we submit the documents?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nyctombe

roseca21 said:


> Hi
> I am completely new to this forum,so please pardon my ignorance!I am currently in US and my husband in Australia. We filed for a spouse visa in April. We had uploaded a few required documents,but hadnt done it completely. We received a notification requesting further documents in 28 days. Is there a way to know where the case is getting processed? Is it in DC? How long does it normally take after this notification for the visa provided we submit the documents?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


In the email from home affairs it should mention where they are based.

That said, it's important to upload everything straight away, as immigration can at any time make a decision on your application. For the cost and importance of the visa, I'd worry more at this stage about completing your application than processing times and consulates. Good luck!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> In the email from home affairs it should mention where they are based.
> 
> That said, it's important to upload everything straight away, as immigration can at any time make a decision on your application. For the cost and importance of the visa, I'd worry more at this stage about completing your application than processing times and consulates. Good luck!


Ditto to nyctombe thoughts to focus on submitting everything so it's "decision ready". It's my understanding that all applications for US Citizen are initially processed through the Washington DC embassy with some being outsourced to embassies with slower workloads. Similar to the the Ottawa grants mentioned above, I recall a case several months ago where one case officer in the US was working an application but the final grant came through the Santiago, Chile consulate.


----------



## Mreu

Hi, this is the first time I’m posting on here, I’ve been a silent follower for a while now. I felt like I needed to thank everyone on here that has offered insight and support for myself and every one of us in this situation. You have all been super helpful. I’ve found so much information on this forum! 

I’m Australian and my husband is from El Salvador but living in New York under DACA.

We lodged in the US 30th January 2019 fully front loaded without an immigration agent
Received an RFI 26th July 2019 for a state police check we had overlooked. 
And we received our golden email this morning 17th August 2019 that he was granted his 309. 

It feels so surreal but after seeing all the traction in the Washington office recently it made me so optimistic! I’m sure many more grants are coming and I’m excited for every one of you!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Mreu said:


> Hi, this is the first time I'm posting on here, I've been a silent follower for a while now. I felt like I needed to thank everyone on here that has offered insight and support for myself and every one of us in this situation. You have all been super helpful. I've found so much information on this forum!
> 
> I'm Australian and my husband is from El Salvador but living in New York under DACA.
> 
> We lodged in the US 30th January 2019 fully front loaded without an immigration agent
> Received an RFI 26th July 2019 for a state police check we had overlooked.
> And we received our golden email this morning 17th August 2019 that he was granted his 309.
> 
> It feels so surreal but after seeing all the traction in the Washington office recently it made me so optimistic! I'm sure many more grants are coming and I'm excited for every one of you!


Many congrats to you! I'm very happy for you but also jealous you have someone to cook you pupusas in Australia!! &#128521; Best wishes with the move and everything!


----------



## nyctombe

Mreu said:


> Hi, this is the first time I'm posting on here, I've been a silent follower for a while now. I felt like I needed to thank everyone on here that has offered insight and support for myself and every one of us in this situation. You have all been super helpful. I've found so much information on this forum!
> 
> I'm Australian and my husband is from El Salvador but living in New York under DACA.
> 
> We lodged in the US 30th January 2019 fully front loaded without an immigration agent
> Received an RFI 26th July 2019 for a state police check we had overlooked.
> And we received our golden email this morning 17th August 2019 that he was granted his 309.
> 
> It feels so surreal but after seeing all the traction in the Washington office recently it made me so optimistic! I'm sure many more grants are coming and I'm excited for every one of you!


Amazing news - that's super fast!


----------



## nyctombe

Any news this week? Hoping for some more grants!


----------



## e_a

keep checking, but nothing new for me yet. it's so stressful having that big spurt of activity and then silence for weeks after!


----------



## nyctombe

e_a said:


> keep checking, but nothing new for me yet. it's so stressful having that big spurt of activity and then silence for weeks after!


Same! This is more stressful than the last 11 months. Hoping for something as I was given 14 days for my RFI and that's today - so they've got to look, yeah?


----------



## nyctombe

341 days later - got my grant!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

nyctombe said:


> 341 days later - got my grant!


OMG, really?!?!?! I'm so flipping happy for you! I knew it would be soon, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr (300) – granted 03 April 2019

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
Benddd – (309) – granted 12 August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100) - RFI on July 30, 2019

January 2019
Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019

February 2019
Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
e_a (300) – RFI 08 August 2019

April 2019
lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019

May 2019
alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019


----------



## e_a

that's so great! congrats! amazing amazing news <3


----------



## nyctombe

Thanks everyone! Such a relief - I don’t think it’s quite set in yet!


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> 341 days later - got my grant!


Brilliant news! I've been checking back here since we got ours just waiting to see when yours would come through! So excited for you!


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Brilliant news! I've been checking back here since we got ours just waiting to see when yours would come through! So excited for you!


Thank you so much! Thats so sweet!

Less than 24 hours late, and our one-way flights are booked (56 days to go!) and i'm starting the process of finding movers. Oooof!


----------



## kate145689

Hi guys. My partner and I are thinking that applying for a 309 is the best option for us: he's still in the US (I'm in Australia), and we're three months' pregnant. 

I would love love love if the 309 got processed really quickly, so he could move to Australia and be with me and the baby ASAP. Realistically, i'm willing to accept a 12(ish) month wait time and just take the baby over to be with him after the first couple of months. 

We were going to wait til he could move to Australia, come in on a visa waiver, and then apply for a 801/820, but I'm worried they'll change the rules that will require a sponsorship application to be lodged before we're in a position to apply next year.

So some questions: Is there any evidence that having a baby on the way / child in the mix expedites the processing for the 309/100? We've been together over 2 years and are getting married in TX in October. 

And, if we applied for the 309/100 in the next couple of weeks, is it foolish for him to come in on a visa waiver for 30 days in March to be there for the birth of our child? If we lodge the details of that trip in our immigration account, is there a chance the 309 could be rejected because he's onshore?
Thanks!! Such a stressful time for us, of course


----------



## JandE

kate145689 said:


> Hi guys. My partner and I are thinking that applying for a 309 is the best option for us: he's still in the US (I'm in Australia), and we're three months' pregnant.
> 
> I would love love love if the 309 got processed really quickly, so he could move to Australia and be with me and the baby ASAP. Realistically, i'm willing to accept a 12(ish) month wait time and just take the baby over to be with him after the first couple of months.
> 
> We were going to wait til he could move to Australia, come in on a visa waiver, and then apply for a 801/820, but I'm worried they'll change the rules that will require a sponsorship application to be lodged before we're in a position to apply next year.
> 
> So some questions: Is there any evidence that having a baby on the way / child in the mix expedites the processing for the 309/100? We've been together over 2 years and are getting married in TX in October.
> 
> And, if we applied for the 309/100 in the next couple of weeks, is it foolish for him to come in on a visa waiver for 30 days in March to be there for the birth of our child? If we lodge the details of that trip in our immigration account, is there a chance the 309 could be rejected because he's onshore?
> Thanks!! Such a stressful time for us, of course


Many applicants come on a visitor visa, while the Partner visa (309) or PMV (300) is being processed. I can't imagine a 309 being rejection for that.

We did the 300 route, and got a 12 month visitor visa, so we could be together and arrange the marriage and a house, together.

A well written reason for a visitor visa, might be acceptable. It would either be granted or refused.

Recent 309 grants from the USA have taken 11 to 14 months, from the six that I have seen this month. (13.8, 13.3, 11.2, 11.2, 12.6, 11.2 months).

I doubt if being pregnant would speed up the process .

I would seriously look at the 820/801 route if it was me. A bit of a gamble, but great if it pays off.


----------



## kate145689

Thanks so much! The reason i'm worried about the visitor visa is because the partner has to be offshore when the 309 is granted: I read that sometimes you'll get notice that the visa is about to be approved, but if for some reason it falls through the cracks the whole application is rejected.
Has anyone heard of that happening?



JandE said:


> Many applicants come on a visitor visa, while the Partner visa (309) or PMV (300) is being processed. I can't imagine a 309 being rejection for that.
> 
> We did the 300 route, and got a 12 month visitor visa, so we could be together and arrange the marriage and a house, together.
> 
> A well written reason for a visitor visa, might be acceptable. It would either be granted or refused.
> 
> Recent 309 grants from the USA have taken 11 to 14 months, from the six that I have seen this month. (13.8, 13.3, 11.2, 11.2, 12.6, 11.2 months).
> 
> I doubt if being pregnant would speed up the process .
> 
> I would seriously look at the 820/801 route if it was me. A bit of a gamble, but great if it pays off.


----------



## JandE

kate145689 said:


> Thanks so much! The reason i'm worried about the visitor visa is because the partner has to be offshore when the 309 is granted: I read that sometimes you'll get notice that the visa is about to be approved, but if for some reason it falls through the cracks the whole application is rejected.
> Has anyone heard of that happening?


When our 300 was ready for decision, we got an email telling us to go offshore, with this wording:


> _Circumstances applicable to grant a visa under Migration Regulation 300.411 states that an applicant must be outside Australia at time of grant. We note that you are currently in Australia on a visitor visa.
> 
> For your application to be finalised, please inform us of your expected departure date from Australia within 14 days of this letter.
> 
> Please note that failure to depart Australia within the validity of your health (20 August 2016) and character (17 August 2016) clearances may result in your repeating these requirements._


We notified them within 14 days, and left 25 days later, for a weeks holiday in Vanuatu, coming back in on the 300 visa..

I am pretty sure they will always do an email if the applicant is in the country. I have heard many others get it, but am not aware of any that have said they haven't. If they didn't they would need to leave anyway, once the visitor visa ends.

I can't see how a 300 or 309 application itself would be affected, unless the applicant overstayed the visitor visa.

I can understand the worry though, as this entire visa process can be pure stress from start to finish, with many "what if" thoughts throughout the entire time. Finally getting the 801 was the biggest relief for us both.


----------



## aussieinamurka

nyctombe said:


> Thank you so much! Thats so sweet!
> 
> Less than 24 hours late, and our one-way flights are booked (56 days to go!) and i'm starting the process of finding movers. Oooof!


Would love to know who you (and all the others) are considering as movers. I've been talking to Rainier and Laser International, and have been quite impressed with both of them. My mother used Rainier for her move two years ago.

Also who did you find for the best deal on flights? We have a fair bit of flexibility when we move, so I'm trying to go as cheap as possible. But one-way tickets seem SO expensive!


----------



## nyctombe

aussieinamurka said:


> Would love to know who you (and all the others) are considering as movers. I've been talking to Rainier and Laser International, and have been quite impressed with both of them. My mother used Rainier for her move two years ago.
> 
> Also who did you find for the best deal on flights? We have a fair bit of flexibility when we move, so I'm trying to go as cheap as possible. But one-way tickets seem SO expensive!


I'm still working on getting additional quotes, but as of now, it looks like we will go with Schumacher - they have the best quote for our needs, and they seem to be the most popular mover for the NYC-Australia move - there's a lot of positive feedback for them.

As for flights, we have hundreds of thousands of credit card points (thanks, Amex!) so it was really simple - we booked premium flights using miles and only had to spend $80usd in taxes. Kayak has some really great deals, and is always my go-to when searching. Coming from the East Coast, I always avoid connecting through the middle east/Asia as it just seems to take so much longer - so I only focus on flights that head west from here. Makes it easier to weed out the looooooong trips!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

JandE said:


> We did the 300 route, and got a 12 month visitor visa, so we could be together and arrange the marriage and a house, together.


I have a pending 300 and a 12-month Visitors visa with multiple entries but no longer than 3 months stay at a time. Did you have the same and did you leave every 3 months? I'm almost 6 months into the PMV visa process with a RFI a few weeks ago. Thanks!


----------



## Lwaiting

Hello, 

I'm so glad to see that many of you have received your visas! I did receive a RFI on July 30, 2019. I hope that I will get contact to go offshore soon as I am currently visiting my husband in OZ. Ugh this process is life-sucking. Hopefully it will be over soon. For those of you who recently got your visa, would you mind sharing which Australia Department of Home Affairs issued your visa? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## aussieinamurka

Lwaiting said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm so glad to see that many of you have received your visas! I did receive a RFI on July 30, 2019. I hope that I will get contact to go offshore soon as I am currently visiting my husband in OZ. Ugh this process is life-sucking. Hopefully it will be over soon. For those of you who recently got your visa, would you mind sharing which Australia Department of Home Affairs issued your visa?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Good luck! They must be getting close to finalizing yours!

Mine just says it was issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs. Doesn't say anything more specific than that.


----------



## alpinpapillion

We put our application in on the 17th of May 2019, and got my RFI yesterday! My stomach is a whole pile of nerves now! 101 days between submittal and the RFI


----------



## e_a

Yeah, this "further assessment" stage has honestly been more stressful for me than just waiting after initial submission. 

They also haven't ever updated the time frames this month to show July processing times, wonder why the delay.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

e_a said:


> Yeah, this "further assessment" stage has honestly been more stressful for me than just waiting after initial submission.
> 
> They also haven't ever updated the time frames this month to show July processing times, wonder why the delay.


Super annoyed the global processing times haven't been updated! It has to be any day now.

I find it's so much harder to plan for anything when you're in the further assessment phase. We had stated in our application that we meet up every 3-4 months which for us the next visit would be this Sept/Oct but since the RFI earlier this month, we're not sure what to do about an Autumn trip, much less booking a return flight for Christmas. It could be granted on the final day of the RFI deadline or 6 months from now. We applied in March 2019 so I wasn't expecting a grant prior to February 2020 but have seen so many people get partner grants from the US lately on much shorter time frames. Oh, what to do!?!


----------



## e_a

WA_Wannabe said:


> e_a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this "further assessment" stage has honestly been more stressful for me than just waiting after initial submission.
> 
> They also haven't ever updated the time frames this month to show July processing times, wonder why the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Super annoyed the global processing times haven't been updated! It has to be any day now.
> 
> I find it's so much harder to plan for anything when you're in the further assessment phase. We had stated in our application that we meet up every 3-4 months which for us the next visit would be this Sept/Oct but since the RFI earlier this month, we're not sure what to do about an Autumn trip, much less booking a return flight for Christmas. It could be granted on the final day of the RFI deadline or 6 months from now. We applied in March 2019 so I wasn't expecting a grant prior to February 2020 but have seen so many people get partner grants from the US lately on much shorter time frames. Oh, what to do!?!
Click to expand...

You and I are in the exact same boat! We booked flights for November and December and notified them on our application, so I'm hoping something comes through before then, but who even knows!

It's so tough dealing with this stress, glad to have people here who understand it. <3


----------



## WA_Wannabe

e_a said:


> You and I are in the exact same boat! We booked flights for November and December and notified them on our application, so I'm hoping something comes through before then, but who even knows!
> 
> It's so tough dealing with this stress, glad to have people here who understand it. <3


When you say you "notified them on our application", did you do a "change of circumstances"? I've heard that updating Immigration that way can "ping" them into reviewing your application especially when there's been an RFI.

You and I applied the same month so here's hoping we both get grants before the end of the year (or sooner)!  My fiance is in Perth and I'm in the middle of the US which means ~34 hours travel from my door to his. I wish he lived in Sydney/Brissy and I lived in LA....life would be much more manageable!


----------



## e_a

WA_Wannabe said:


> When you say you "notified them on our application", did you do a "change of circumstances"? I've heard that updating Immigration that way can "ping" them into reviewing your application especially when there's been an RFI.
> 
> You and I applied the same month so here's hoping we both get grants before the end of the year (or sooner)!  My fiance is in Perth and I'm in the middle of the US which means ~34 hours travel from my door to his. I wish he lived in Sydney/Brissy and I lived in LA....life would be much more manageable!


yes, that is what i did! it just had me complete a little paragraph about what has changed, so i put that information and then attached copies of our plane tickets. i'm hoping they will at least approve it by the time we fly back over in december, that would be awesome!

my fiance lives outside of sydney and i'm in KY, he's flying over in november to see some of my family and then do our engagement party and stuff with all my people before we go back. we haven't seen each other since i was there in feb and left the 1st of march, so this has been rough!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alpinpapillion said:


> We put our application in on the 17th of May 2019, and got my RFI yesterday! My stomach is a whole pile of nerves now! 101 days between submittal and the RFI


 That's great! Seems fast! What Visa did you apply for and would you like to join the list?


----------



## alpinpapillion

WA_Wannabe said:


> That's great! Seems fast! What Visa did you apply for and would you like to join the list?


It does seem fast! We applied for 309/100 Partner Visa (and at time of application, we have been married 4 years so the 100 grant _should_ come through at the same time. Please list me!


----------



## raven4998

Applied on the 12th of June, 2019, just got our first RFI on Wednesday, they're basically asking for the entire rest of the application as we haven't uploaded heaps of stuff (we thought we'd have a bit more time, we have it organized, just need to scan and upload stuff, do my partner's side of the application, and do the medicals.) We'll have been together for a two and a half years in September, been living together in Australia for two years. The main stress we'll have is getting my partner approved as a sponsor, he has a significant criminal record (been imprisoned 3 times for a total of 15 months, nothing violent or drug-related though.) We can't afford an agent, so all we can do is get a heap of statements from friends and family, he's going to write a lengthy statement explaining how his life has changed since he last offended (9 years in November) and explain why he got in trouble, etc. I will also provide a statement about how he's a great person and he's come so far since those times, completely changed his life around, he's a wonderful partner and they don't have to worry about him in a domestic violence sense and he's not going to re-offend. A lot to do, and it may not be enough, but we don't have a choice.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

raven4998 said:


> The main stress we'll have is getting my partner approved as a sponsor, he has a significant criminal record (been imprisoned 3 times for a total of 15 months, nothing violent or drug-related though.) We can't afford an agent, so all we can do is get a heap of statements from friends and family, he's going to write a lengthy statement explaining how his life has changed since he last offended (9 years in November) and explain why he got in trouble, etc. (


That must be stressful for you both. Did he have a parole officer or have to serve any community service? Did he go through any schooling or career counseling when rebuilding his life all those years ago? I have no experience with this subject but just my first thoughts would be to reach out to anyone in his life that might be in the category of community organizer, volunteer director, religious leader, parole officer, career counselor, mental health counselor, teacher, employers, neighbors who he might have done a kind deed for, or local political counsel members he may know to write some stat decs about his journey to the person he is today. Save the friends and family 888 stat decs for your relationship evidence. Just my two cents. Best of luck!


----------



## e_a

oh my goodness guys, after being constantly stressed out, i just got the email that our 300 is approved!!! i'm so happy guys. <3


----------



## WA_Wannabe

e_a said:


> oh my goodness guys, after being constantly stressed out, i just got the email that our 300 is approved!!! i'm so happy guys. <3


OMG!!!!! I'm thrilled for you and freaking out myself since we were the same month! You must be shocked! When's your enter date?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr (300) – granted 03 April 2019

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
Benddd – (309) – granted 12 August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100) - RFI on July 30, 2019

January 2019
Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019

February 2019
Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
e_a (300) – granted 30AUG2019

April 2019
lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019

May 2019
alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019

August 2019
alexthewhovian (309/100) - RFI 19 Sept 2019


----------



## e_a

WA_Wannabe said:


> e_a said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness guys, after being constantly stressed out, i just got the email that our 300 is approved!!! i'm so happy guys. <3
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!! I'm thrilled for you and freaking out myself since we were the same month! You must be shocked! When's your enter date?
Click to expand...

 thank you!!! Honestly you have to be getting yours any time now I would think! My entry day is by May 2020, I assume since I got my medical done in May of this year. I was shaking when I logged in and it said finalized. So surreal!


----------



## roseca21

Congrats!!Do they send an email or did you have to login to the immiaccount to find out?


----------



## e_a

roseca21 said:


> Congrats!!Do they send an email or did you have to login to the immiaccount to find out?


when i applied, i had put my fiance's email in as an additional person to correspond with not realizing it would make him the only person it sent emails to LOL. i tried to update it in the account, but they never changed it back, so i just checked immiaccount non-stop.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

e_a said:


> when i applied, i had put my fiance's email in as an additional person to correspond with not realizing it would make him the only person it sent emails to LOL. i tried to update it in the account, but they never changed it back, so i just checked immiaccount non-stop.


I did the same thing! My fiance is in Perth (+14 hours) so I have to log-in to check as well.  I try to only do it once a week but now it'll probably be twice a day!


----------



## roseca21

ok...Thank you


----------



## alexthewhovian

My partner and I just applied and paid for her 309/100 visa tonight! All the documents and police checks have already been submitted, we just need to do a medical. She's from Texas; any idea on a timeframe for US applications? Should we do the medical ASAP, or when it's requested by a CO?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alexthewhovian said:


> My partner and I just applied and paid for her 309/100 visa tonight! All the documents and police checks have already been submitted, we just need to do a medical. She's from Texas; any idea on a timeframe for US applications? Should we do the medical ASAP, or when it's requested by a CO?


If you look back just a few posts, you'll see all the recent USA partner visa grants.

There's lots of info on this forum regarding when to do meds/police checks because it's a matter of preference and a calculated risk. As an offshore/US applicant myself, I waited three months then did it without being asked. You run the risk of it expiring if your application isn't granted within one year so you might have to pay and have it done again.


----------



## Lwaiting

*visa location*



WA_Wannabe said:


> Ditto to nyctombe thoughts to focus on submitting everything so it's "decision ready". It's my understanding that all applications for US Citizen are initially processed through the Washington DC embassy with some being outsourced to embassies with slower workloads. Similar to the the Ottawa grants mentioned above, I recall a case several months ago where one case officer in the US was working an application but the final grant came through the Santiago, Chile consulate.


Hi all, yes this is why I asked about where people's visas have come from because my RFI came from Brazil. I'm hoping this pain is over soon. After seeing that E_A_ updated things through the "change in circumstances" in the immiaccount, I'm wondering if it would help me out to do something similar. Although the only thing that has changed in the last month is that I came back to visit my husband in Australia after being in Bali for 3 weeks.

Any thoughts would be welcome! Thanks for all of the support on here all. What an agonizing time.....


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Lwaiting said:


> WA_Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, yes this is why I asked about where people's visas have come from because my RFI came from Brazil. I'm hoping this pain is over soon. After seeing that E_A_ updated things through the "change in circumstances" in the immiaccount, I'm wondering if it would help me out to do something similar. Although the only thing that has changed in the last month is that I came back to visit my husband in Australia after being in Bali for 3 weeks.
> 
> Any thoughts would be welcome! Thanks for all of the support on here all. What an agonizing time.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I was thinking about you earlier and was wondering if you had any updates. Awesome you got to spend some time together recently! It's my understanding a post-trip update isn't worthy of a change of circumstances. I got back from Perth in late June and just added more evidence to the document pile. Even though you just got back, do you have any future travel plans that you might book soon? It seems a lot of people have done the change of circumstances to alert immigration that they are traveling to Australia in the future but I've not seen where people have done it retroactively.
> 
> Are you back in the States now? I ask because i recently learned that application processing has more to do with your address and less with your country of origin. Sorry to post misinformation!! Did you know it was from Brazil based on the email address or was it listed in the RFI letter?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lwaiting

WA_Wannabe said:


> Lwaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I was thinking about you earlier and was wondering if you had any updates. Awesome you got to spend some time together recently! It's my understanding a post-trip update isn't worthy of a change of circumstances. I got back from Perth in late June and just added more evidence to the document pile. Even though you just got back, do you have any future travel plans that you might book soon? It seems a lot of people have done the change of circumstances to alert immigration that they are traveling to Australia in the future but I've not seen where people have done it retroactively.
> 
> Are you back in the States now? I ask because i recently learned that application processing has more to do with your address and less with your country of origin. Sorry to post misinformation!! Did you know it was from Brazil based on the email address or was it listed in the RFI letter?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hi!
> 
> I am still in Australia now and am hoping to get one of those cryptic notifications to "go offshore". When you talk about processing time and address are talking about my permanent address listed on my application? That is my Michigan address but my husband/sponsor's address is in Australia. How do you think this affects processing timing?
> 
> About the CO...I know that my application is being processed through Brazil because the RFI gave a name and said "Brasilia" behind it.
> 
> I have thrown around the idea in my head of trying to contact the CO maybe but then I also think that probably isn't going to get me anywhere either.
> 
> My husband resubmitted the forms requested about 10 days after the RFI and he had to press a button on the immiaccount that that something to the affect of " I have uploaded everything and my application is complete".
> 
> I would like to add more pics of our trips together but not sure if A) I can B) it would even make it into the application.
> 
> I'm. wishing you the best as well and hope we both hear something soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## e_a

Lwaiting said:


> WA_Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lwaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I was thinking about you earlier and was wondering if you had any updates. Awesome you got to spend some time together recently! It's my understanding a post-trip update isn't worthy of a change of circumstances. I got back from Perth in late June and just added more evidence to the document pile. Even though you just got back, do you have any future travel plans that you might book soon? It seems a lot of people have done the change of circumstances to alert immigration that they are traveling to Australia in the future but I've not seen where people have done it retroactively.
> 
> Are you back in the States now? I ask because i recently learned that application processing has more to do with your address and less with your country of origin. Sorry to post misinformation!! Did you know it was from Brazil based on the email address or was it listed in the RFI letter?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hi!
> 
> I am still in Australia now and am hoping to get one of those cryptic notifications to "go offshore". When you talk about processing time and address are talking about my permanent address listed on my application? That is my Michigan address but my husband/sponsor's address is in Australia. How do you think this affects processing timing?
> 
> About the CO...I know that my application is being processed through Brazil because the RFI gave a name and said "Brasilia" behind it.
> 
> I have thrown around the idea in my head of trying to contact the CO maybe but then I also think that probably isn't going to get me anywhere either.
> 
> My husband resubmitted the forms requested about 10 days after the RFI and he had to press a button on the immiaccount that that something to the affect of " I have uploaded everything and my application is complete".
> 
> I would like to add more pics of our trips together but not sure if A) I can B) it would even make it into the application.
> 
> I'm. wishing you the best as well and hope we both hear something soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I added updated text message and phone calls logs after hitting the button that I had submitted requested documents, so yeah you can continue to update your info!
Click to expand...


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Lwaiting said:


> When you talk about processing time and address are talking about my permanent address listed on my application? That is my Michigan address but my husband/sponsor's address is in Australia. How do you think this affects processing timing?
> 
> I have thrown around the idea in my head of trying to contact the CO maybe but then I also think that probably isn't going to get me anywhere either.
> 
> I would like to add more pics of our trips together but not sure if A) I can B) it would even make it into the application.
> 
> I'm. wishing you the best as well and hope we both hear something soon!


I just was curious if your application was being processed out of DC to begin with or entirely out of Brazil due to your travels. Just trying to figure everything out because the processing times very so much from embassy to embassy. Sorry to be nosy! 

I've read that unless you're beyond your original processing time, contacting them only gives you a canned response that they are still processing it. :/

You can keep updating until you reach your limit of files. The "I uploaded everything" button is just for the required RFI information. I view the updates as extra credit so definitely do an update! I hadn't seen my fiancé since February, spent June in Perth and when I got back to the States, I wrote a 2-page statement (signed and dated it) about what we did together and annotated our bank statements to correspond with our activities. I also attached photos, receipts, call logs, etc. to show Home Affairs that we have an on-going, genuine and caring relationship.

Hope you get to spend a long weekend in Singapore, Bali or Vanuatu soon!


----------



## alpinpapillion

For the state background checks, (specifically in Washington state), do you pick the one that needs fingerprints?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alpinpapillion said:


> For the state background checks, (specifically in Washington state), do you pick the one that needs fingerprints?


I would assume all US State Police checks require fingerprinting. My state did, and of course the FBI check did.


----------



## alpinpapillion

WA_Wannabe said:


> I would assume all US State Police checks require fingerprinting. My state did, and of course the FBI check did.


Washington state has an online option off of just name/DOB so I wasn't sure. For reference, the Washington state request form


----------



## raven4998

WA_Wannabe said:


> I would assume all US State Police checks require fingerprinting. My state did, and of course the FBI check did.


For my Georgia state police check, I just signed a release form and the lady looked it up in the system and printed off a thing that said no record found, then stamped it. Got it done at the same place as the fingerprints, got the fingerprints done for free as the sheriff's department also housed a county jail. I'd gotten two copies of the fingerprint forms from a sheriff's office in another county, so the fingerprint technician did the livescan and printed on both of them, told me I could keep the second copy for my own records.


----------



## lv85

Arizona is a pain since they won't supply a check with any personal info. Also they won't supply for immigration purposes!


----------



## alpinpapillion

​


raven4998 said:


> For my Georgia state police check, I just signed a release form and the lady looked it up in the system and printed off a thing that said no record found, then stamped it. Got it done at the same place as the fingerprints, got the fingerprints done for free as the sheriff's department also housed a county jail. I'd gotten two copies of the fingerprint forms from a sheriff's office in another county, so the fingerprint technician did the livescan and printed on both of them, told me I could keep the second copy for my own records.


Excellent! I should be good to do the online thing for Washington state then, and deal with prints for the FBI. Thank you for sharing how your process went!


----------



## Lwaiting

e_a said:


> Lwaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I added updated text message and phone calls logs after hitting the button that I had submitted requested documents, so yeah you can continue to update your info!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info E_A!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lwaiting

WA_Wannabe said:


> I just was curious if your application was being processed out of DC to begin with or entirely out of Brazil due to your travels. Just trying to figure everything out because the processing times very so much from embassy to embassy. Sorry to be nosy!
> 
> I've read that unless you're beyond your original processing time, contacting them only gives you a canned response that they are still processing it. :/
> 
> You can keep updating until you reach your limit of files. The "I uploaded everything" button is just for the required RFI information. I view the updates as extra credit so definitely do an update! I hadn't seen my fiancé since February, spent June in Perth and when I got back to the States, I wrote a 2-page statement (signed and dated it) about what we did together and annotated our bank statements to correspond with our activities. I also
> 
> attached photos, receipts, call logs, etc. to show Home Affairs that we have an on-going, genuine and caring relationship.
> 
> Hope you get to spend a long weekend in Singapore, Bali or Vanuatu soon!


Thanks for the info. I have continued updating my application per yours and E_A's advice. I also did have some brief email contact from my CO so I have my fingers crossed. For you too of course!!!


----------



## Luvv72

We had our application approved on July 11th 2019. It was a little more than 11 months from time of lodge date.


----------



## alexthewhovian

Applied and paid for my partner's (she's in Texas) 309/100 on August 28 (three weeks ago), already been processed through to Initial Assessment/Request for More Information!


----------



## SLBee

alexthewhovian said:


> Applied and paid for my partner's (she's in Texas) 309/100 on August 28 (three weeks ago), already been processed through to Initial Assessment/Request for More Information!


You could be very lucky and get a grant soon. Some have got grants in 3 months. However, median processing time for Washington is 358 days (17/18). Current global processing times: 15 months for 75% applicants.
Hope for the best.


----------



## IAtoWA

alexthewhovian said:


> Applied and paid for my partner's (she's in Texas) 309/100 on August 28 (three weeks ago), already been processed through to Initial Assessment/Request for More Information!


I am just behind you! I live with my partner in Iowa, and we submitted her application on August 29, and we received two Requests for More Information: A general one (background checks, birth certificates, etc.) and one for her to complete her immigration health examination!

Did you also receive a request to complete the health examination? I was not expecting it to be this early!


----------



## alexthewhovian

IAtoWA said:


> I am just behind you! I live with my partner in Iowa, and we submitted her application on August 29, and we received two Requests for More Information: A general one (background checks, birth certificates, etc.) and one for her to complete her immigration health examination!
> 
> Did you also receive a request to complete the health examination? I was not expecting it to be this early!


Awesome, best of luck! I was expecting at least three months, but we won't say no to three weeks!

We received two requests as well: one proving and detailing our relationship in recent months (i.e. the past three months), as well as the medical examination. My partner's booked her exam for October 12, so hopefully it gets processed and all before they get back to us four weeks after the initial request.


----------



## CCMS

My most recent 309/100 from Washington granted in exactly 4 months.


----------



## M&A

CCMS said:


> My most recent 309/100 from Washington granted in exactly 4 months.


 Hi Mr van Voorst,

I have asked this but not received a reply. In your experience, do direct to permanent grants 309/100 tend to take longer? It has been suggested that this might be why we are waiting so long for my visa (I completed the biometrics in early June; we have been married for 10 years; not going through DC).

I know you can't say anything for certain, but is there any logic to it?

Cheers.


----------



## CCMS

M&A said:


> Hi Mr van Voorst,
> 
> I have asked this but not received a reply. In your experience, do direct to permanent grants 309/100 tend to take longer?  It has been suggested that this might be why we are waiting so long for my visa (I completed the biometrics in early June; we have been married for 10 years; not going through DC).
> 
> I know you can't say anything for certain, but is there any logic to it?
> 
> Cheers.


The one I just posted about went straight to PR. It only took 4 months. I can't see why it should take longer if sufficient evidence of a long term relationship has been provided.


----------



## M&A

CCMS said:


> The one I just posted about went straight to PR. It only took 4 months. I can't see why it should take longer if sufficient evidence of a long term relationship has been provided.


Thank you. It has taken longer (we submitted 9 months ago) but we moved to several countries after getting together/before submitting (we work overseas so that that an be together), so that may contribute to the longer time frame; I thought that immigration looked at evidence before asking for health checks and biometrics. I am quite sure we have enough evidence, as we had to be highly selective on what we gave. Twelve years worth of evidence is a lot.


----------



## roseca21

Any approvals from Washington DC recently??


----------



## coolio1

Been trying to make an account for months after lurking for a while on these boards. Just wanted to share that we got our grant notice today! Was not expecting it so ridiculously quick.

- Applied for 309 on June 10, 2019

- Got a call out of the blue from a case officer asking some random questions, followed by a RFI email requesting the police checks and health exam on August 27, 2019

- Scrambled to quickly book my fingerprinting appointment and medical exam. Submitted all results on September 25, 2019

- Received the grant email today September 30, 2019!!

We applied for the de facto visa and didn't have much hope for a quick turnaround given everything I've read so this is amazing!


----------



## IAtoWA

coolio1 said:


> Been trying to make an account for months after lurking for a while on these boards. Just wanted to share that we got our grant notice today! Was not expecting it so ridiculously quick.
> 
> - Applied for 309 on June 10, 2019
> 
> - Got a call out of the blue from a case officer asking some random questions, followed by a RFI email requesting the police checks and health exam on August 27, 2019
> 
> - Scrambled to quickly book my fingerprinting appointment and medical exam. Submitted all results on September 25, 2019
> 
> - Received the grant email today September 30, 2019!!
> 
> We applied for the de facto visa and didn't have much hope for a quick turnaround given everything I've read so this is amazing!


Congratulations! Wow, that is a quick turnaround.

I'm in a similar boat - submitted our application 29/08/2019, received request for Medical and Background Checks on 19/09/2019, and now we're scrambling to get it all submitted within 28 days!

Would be amazing to have as quick a turnaround as you have had. Again, congratulations! What date do you need to enter the country by?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

coolio1 said:


> Been trying to make an account for months after lurking for a while on these boards. Just wanted to share that we got our grant notice today! Was not expecting it so ridiculously quick.
> 
> - Applied for 309 on June 10, 2019
> 
> - Got a call out of the blue from a case officer asking some random questions, followed by a RFI email requesting the police checks and health exam on August 27, 2019
> 
> - Scrambled to quickly book my fingerprinting appointment and medical exam. Submitted all results on September 25, 2019
> 
> - Received the grant email today September 30, 2019!!
> 
> We applied for the de facto visa and didn't have much hope for a quick turnaround given everything I've read so this is amazing!


That's super awesome for you guys! Congrats! Thursday is the last day of our RFI so we're hoping they log-in, look that we submitted everything and approve it. I have flights booked for Christmas and would love to cancel my return flight!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Time for Updates - 

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr (300) – granted 03 April 2019

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
Benddd – (309) – granted 12 August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100) - RFI on July 30, 2019

January 2019
Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019

February 2019
Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
e_a (300) – granted 30AUG2019

April 2019
lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019

May 2019
alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019

June 2019
coolio1 (309) - Granted 30 Sept 2019

August 2019
alexthewhovian (309/100) - RFI 19 Sept 2019
IAtoWA - RFI - 27 Sept 2019


----------



## coolio1

IAtoWA said:


> coolio1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to make an account for months after lurking for a while on these boards. Just wanted to share that we got our grant notice today! Was not expecting it so ridiculously quick.
> 
> - Applied for 309 on June 10, 2019
> 
> - Got a call out of the blue from a case officer asking some random questions, followed by a RFI email requesting the police checks and health exam on August 27, 2019
> 
> - Scrambled to quickly book my fingerprinting appointment and medical exam. Submitted all results on September 25, 2019
> 
> - Received the grant email today September 30, 2019!!
> 
> We applied for the de facto visa and didn't have much hope for a quick turnaround given everything I've read so this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Wow, that is a quick turnaround.
> 
> I'm in a similar boat - submitted our application 29/08/2019, received request for Medical and Background Checks on 19/09/2019, and now we're scrambling to get it all submitted within 28 days!
> 
> Would be amazing to have as quick a turnaround as you have had. Again, congratulations! What date do you need to enter the country by?
Click to expand...

Thank you! Hopefully you hear back quickly as well!

My entry date is exactly a year from my grant date (today) so September 30, 2020, which at least gives me plenty of time to organize everything.


----------



## IAtoWA

coolio1 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully you hear back quickly as well!
> 
> My entry date is exactly a year from my grant date (today) so September 30, 2020, which at least gives me plenty of time to organize everything.


That's dreamy - you'll be able to leave on your own terms. We're hoping for the same!

Also, shortly before November 2020, so you'll be able to leave just before things really hit the fan politically...I'm hoping I can watch that from afar.


----------



## coolio1

Haha that's true! Planning to be long gone before then. 

Also, not sure if this is relevant to you, but fair warning to everyone, I had to get an Australian National Police Clearance because I lived in Australia for a year and they have to mail the results. It took a long long time to receive the letter, and I thought I was going to miss the 28 day deadline for my RFI because of it. So definitely try to get that submitted ASAP if they request it.


----------



## M&A

M&A said:


> Thank you. It has taken longer (we submitted 9 months ago) but we moved to several countries after getting together/before submitting (we work overseas so that that an be together), so that may contribute to the longer time frame; I thought that immigration looked at evidence before asking for health checks and biometrics. I am quite sure we have enough evidence, as we had to be highly selective on what we gave. Twelve years worth of evidence is a lot.


Just realized that biometrics was May. So we have waited just as long (marginally longer) *since* doing biometrics than we did prior. This makes no sense to me, but clearly the biometrics request doesn't mean you are moving any faster.


----------



## IAtoWA

M&A said:


> M&A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It has taken longer (we submitted 9 months ago) but we moved to several countries after getting together/before submitting (we work overseas so that that an be together), so that may contribute to the longer time frame; I thought that immigration looked at evidence before asking for health checks and biometrics. I am quite sure we have enough evidence, as we had to be highly selective on what we gave. Twelve years worth of evidence is a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized that biometrics was May. So we have waited just as long (marginally longer) *since* doing biometrics than we did prior. This makes no sense to me, but clearly the biometrics request doesn't mean you are moving any faster.
Click to expand...

That sounds frustrating. Hopefully you'll hear something soon.

I'm not sure being asked for the health check is reflective of whether they've looked at your application. We received that request when I know we had yet to upload a few essential documents (20 days after payment).

I have a question: When you say biometrics, what does that mean? Is that just the required background checks for places you and your partner have lived for over 12 months, or is that a separate submission altogether?


----------



## JandE

IAtoWA said:


> I have a question: When you say biometrics, what does that mean?


'Biometrics' from: homeaffairs.gov.au/help-biometrics

_



We will:
take a photo of your face with a digital camera
scan all 10 of your fingertips with a digital finger scanner
We may check your biometrics with other Australian or international agencies to verify: your identity; your criminal history; your protection status.

Click to expand...

_I am not sure that everyone is required to provide biometrics, from reading that biometrics page.


----------



## M&A

IAtoWA said:


> That sounds frustrating. Hopefully you'll hear something soon.
> 
> I'm not sure being asked for the health check is reflective of whether they've looked at your application. We received that request when I know we had yet to upload a few essential documents (20 days after payment).
> 
> I have a question: When you say biometrics, what does that mean? Is that just the required background checks for places you and your partner have lived for over 12 months, or is that a separate submission altogether?


This was our timeline:

Lodged in January, we had several background checks started, and loaded each as they arrived (we have lived overseas for work, it was what we were both doing when we met; it was the easiest way to work and live together and we were unsure when we wanted to move home for a long time); additional info requested for background checks in April, with a 28 day deadline; medical requested as well; biometrics requested with a new 28 day deadline (note: I wish our agent had us do both, doing this round trip twice was extremely burdensome and we did know this would happen). Got the photo and fingerprints done and uploaded (the centre does it) in May. No word since.

I was under the impression that biometrics meant that a decision was close. Of course, decisions got made and need to be made. I do not know if/when biometrics run out. Hopefully not, it would just be wrong (should be illegal) if immigration makes people spent hundreds/thousands for things that expire and don't make a decision!


----------



## IAtoWA

M&A said:


> IAtoWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds frustrating. Hopefully you'll hear something soon.
> 
> I'm not sure being asked for the health check is reflective of whether they've looked at your application. We received that request when I know we had yet to upload a few essential documents (20 days after payment).
> 
> I have a question: When you say biometrics, what does that mean? Is that just the required background checks for places you and your partner have lived for over 12 months, or is that a separate submission altogether?
> 
> 
> 
> This was our timeline:
> 
> Lodged in January, we had several background checks started, and loaded each as they arrived (we have lived overseas for work, it was what we were both doing when we met; it was the easiest way to work and live together and we were unsure when we wanted to move home for a long time); additional info requested for background checks in April, with a 28 day deadline; medical requested as well; biometrics requested with a new 28 day deadline (note: I wish our agent had us do both, doing this round trip twice was extremely burdensome and we did know this would happen). Got the photo and fingerprints done and uploaded (the centre does it) in May. No word since.
> 
> I was under the impression that biometrics meant that a decision was close. Of course, decisions got made and need to be made. I do not know if/when biometrics run out. Hopefully not, it would just be wrong (should be illegal) if immigration makes people spent hundreds/thousands for things that expire and don't make a decision!
Click to expand...

Jeez, that is frustrating. Sounds like you had two indications you were making process, and now...nothing.

I'm hoping we don't get asked to do biometrics after having done the medical. That absolutely seems like a waste of time - I'm surprised they aren't always done at the medical.


----------



## M&A

I suggest asking if immigration needs both and getting them done together if it makes sense. 

In my case, I had to book a flight to another part of the country where we were living to get these both done. The first one wasn't too much trouble, because we had a term break (we both teach at uni) coming up, so we booked a hotel room, flights and had paid vacation to get it done. The second time I ended up doing a massive round trip in one day because I refused to pay for another hotel room, etc., to do it again. My spouse asked for the time off for me (my boss had become verbally abusive by this point, pardon the tangent), and there was only ONE available non-teaching/test day that I could use, unpaid, to get it done. I was actually worried I would get fired, not that immigration cares! Given that the requests were less than a month apart, this was enormously frustrating. I hope your situation is easier!

And yes, the progress, as stressful as it was, meant we were getting somewhere and now...ugh. I don't need to explain to anyone on this board-we all get it!


----------



## JandE

IAtoWA said:


> I'm hoping we don't get asked to do biometrics after having done the medical. That absolutely seems like a waste of time - I'm surprised they aren't always done at the medical.


It seems some countries do.

I just asked my wife if she remembered doing biometrics, as I didn't recall anything. Hers were done at the start of her medical. But that was in the Philippines.

It would make sense if all countries did the same.


----------



## M&A

FYI, when I did them, they were not in the same place and certainly not in the same building! There is only one city in the entire country that does this for Australia (most countries have these services in capital city, Australia never moved these services to the capital). So, for me at least, the major savings would have involved not having fly to and stay in another city. Edited to remove idiom so it's not taken literally.


----------



## IAtoWA

M&A said:


> FYI, when I did them, they were not in the same place and certainly not in the same building! There is only one city in the entire country that does this for Australia (most countries have these services in capital city, Australia never moved these services to the capital). So, for me at least, the major savings would have involved not having fly to and stay in another city. Edited to remove idiom so it's not taken literally.


That makes sense! I'm being a bit reactionary having just heard about the possibility of requested to complete biometrics. In a perfect world you could complete them with the physical, but if there's only one location to do them nationally (Washington D.C. for the U.S....?), then I'd much rather not have to do them at all!


----------



## M&A

IAtoWA, I am sure there are many more options in the US. I was living in Eurasia.


----------



## roseca21

*Any recent Approvals??*

Just wondering if any recent approvals from DC?


----------



## IAtoWA

roseca21 said:


> Just wondering if any recent approvals from DC?


Not to my knowledge...early days for me, though.

I have a question: If someone was receiving the 'Golden Email' of approval, would this likely be coming during Washington D.C. business hours?

I have been checking my email each morning hoping for some progress that occurred during Australian business hours...but I just realized if I hear anything, it will probably be during my work day.


----------



## roseca21

I am confused about that as well...I am assuming it will be during working hours here in US.


----------



## aussiesteve

With today's global processing the email could conceivably come from any office.


----------



## alexthewhovian

309/100 submitted August 28, moved to Initial Assessment September 19, moved to Further Assessment today (October 16).


----------



## IAtoWA

alexthewhovian said:


> 309/100 submitted August 28, moved to Initial Assessment September 19, moved to Further Assessment today (October 16).


Well that sounds promising! Did the move to further assessment correspond with you uploading any requested evidence?


----------



## alexthewhovian

IAtoWA said:


> Well that sounds promising! Did the move to further assessment correspond with you uploading any requested evidence?


Yes! They requested more recent proof of our relationship from within the past three months (this included our talk online across two platforms, another statement of relationship, a recent joint bank account statement and a new police check for me as the sponsor), and my partner's health examination. Those were all uploaded, then we were moved to FA.


----------



## Lwaiting

*Visa Grant*



WA_Wannabe said:


> Time for Updates -
> 
> March 2018
> JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
> Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
> Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
> Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
> Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
> Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019
> 
> April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
> YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
> Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
> BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
> esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
> KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019
> 
> May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
> Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
> May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
> wembacr (300) - granted 03 April 2019
> 
> June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
> aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019
> 
> August 2018
> Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019
> 
> September 2018
> Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
> Benddd - (309) - granted 12 August 2019
> 
> November 2018
> LWaiting (309/100) - RFI on July 30, 2019
> 
> January 2019
> Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019
> 
> February 2019
> Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019
> 
> March 2019
> WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
> e_a (300) - granted 30AUG2019
> 
> April 2019
> lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019
> 
> May 2019
> alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019
> 
> June 2019
> coolio1 (309) - Granted 30 Sept 2019
> 
> August 2019
> alexthewhovian (309/100) - RFI 19 Sept 2019
> IAtoWA - RFI - 27 Sept 2019


HI All, I finally got my notice to go offshore in mid September (since I have been in Australia with my husband on a tourist visa). I left for New Zealand on Sept. 29 and my visa -permanent residency 100  was granted on September 30. Woohoo. Wishing you all the best. From what I'm reading maybe they are speeding up the wait times! 11 months was long enough...especially after being together 10 years...


----------



## M&A

Lwaiting said:


> HI All, I finally got my notice to go offshore in mid September (since I have been in Australia with my husband on a tourist visa). I left for New Zealand on Sept. 29 and my visa -permanent residency 100  was granted on September 30. Woohoo. Wishing you all the best. From what I'm reading maybe they are speeding up the wait times! 11 months was long enough...especially after being together 10 years...


Congrats! Ten years-glad to hear you went straight to 100!


----------



## alexthewhovian

Anyone know, on average, how long it takes it takes for a health examination to clear, and/or how long it takes to receive contact during a Further Assessment stage?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alexthewhovian said:


> Anyone know, on average, how long it takes it takes for a health examination to clear, and/or how long it takes to receive contact during a Further Assessment stage?


I had my medical done in Australia at BUPA and it took only a few days. Further Assessment is the phase before approval so unless they need something from you, 
they may not contact you at all.

Edited to add: we got an RFI in August, moved to FA after submitting everything and have not received contact nor do we expect too.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Lwaiting said:


> WA_Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
> Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
> aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019
> 
> August 2018
> Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019
> 
> September 2018
> Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
> Benddd - (309) - granted 12 August 2019
> 
> November 2018
> LWaiting (309/100) - granted 30, 2019
> 
> January 2019
> Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019
> 
> February 2019
> Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019
> 
> March 2019
> WA_Wannabe (300) - RFI 6 August 2019
> e_a (300) - granted 30AUG2019
> 
> April 2019
> lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019
> 
> May 2019
> alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019
> 
> June 2019
> coolio1 (309) - Granted 30 Sept 2019
> 
> August 2019
> alexthewhovian (309/100) - RFI 19 Sept 2019
> IAtoWA - RFI - 27 Sept 2019
> 
> 
> 
> HI All, I finally got my notice to go offshore in mid September (since I have been in Australia with my husband on a tourist visa). I left for New Zealand on Sept. 29 and my visa -permanent residency 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was granted on September 30. Woohoo. Wishing you all the best. From what I'm reading maybe they are speeding up the wait times! 11 months was long enough...especially after being together 10 years...
Click to expand...

That's awesome! So happy for you guys!


----------



## alexthewhovian

WA_Wannabe said:


> I had my medical done in Australia at BUPA and it took only a few days. Further Assessment is the phase before approval so unless they need something from you,
> they may not contact you at all.
> 
> Edited to add: we got an RFI in August, moved to FA after submitting everything and have not received contact nor do we expect too.


Okay, thanks! Health check passed this morning, so now we're just waiting on the FA status.


----------



## alexthewhovian

Does anyone know how long it takes to be updated (i.e. approved or messaged) once you've been advanced to FA status? They said we had four weeks to submit all the relevant documentation, and that's well and truly passed.
There was only minimal documentation added/required (recent proof of our relationship from the past 3 months and my partner's health examination, which was approved).
Maybe it's just my natural impatience, but I hope they get back around to us soon!


----------



## JandE

alexthewhovian said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to be updated (i.e. approved or messaged) once you've been advanced to FA status? They said we had four weeks to submit all the relevant documentation, and that's well and truly passed.
> There was only minimal documentation added/required (recent proof of our relationship from the past 3 months and my partner's health examination, which was approved).
> Maybe it's just my natural impatience, but I hope they get back around to us soon!


It can vary. It could be days or months.

With our 300 application, we were in further assessment in the October, (after submitting requested info), but heard nothing more until the grant the following February.


----------



## alexthewhovian

JandE said:


> It can vary. It could be days or months.
> 
> With our 300 application, we were in further assessment in the October, (after submitting requested info), but heard nothing more until the grant the following February.


Wow, really? I was hoping it wouldn't be that long; given how quickly she went to RFI, we were hoping it'd be done come Christmas. Here's hoping!


----------



## roseca21

Any recent approvals from Washington DC?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alexthewhovian said:


> Wow, really? I was hoping it wouldn't be that long; given how quickly she went to RFI, we were hoping it'd be done come Christmas. Here's hoping!


243 days since we submitted and 32 days since the last day to submit the info for our RFI.... crickets. We were hopeful they would log-in on the last day of our RFI deadline, see that we had submitted everything (sponsor's background checks/info) and approve but alas, no contact. I'm not too surprised since it seems to be common that people still wait months after RFI's, hear nothing and then receive grants out of the blue. At this point, we expect them to grant it around the one-year mark (March 2020) which seems to be the average. I have flights booked for Christmas and at this point will have to return to the States regardless if they grant it prior to Christmas. Hoping you guys get a grant and can take a one-way to Oz!


----------



## alexthewhovian

WA_Wannabe said:


> 243 days since we submitted and 32 days since the last day to submit the info for our RFI.... crickets. We were hopeful they would log-in on the last day of our RFI deadline, see that we had submitted everything (sponsor's background checks/info) and approve but alas, no contact. I'm not too surprised since it seems to be common that people still wait months after RFI's, hear nothing and then receive grants out of the blue. At this point, we expect them to grant it around the one-year mark (March 2020) which seems to be the average. I have flights booked for Christmas and at this point will have to return to the States regardless if they grant it prior to Christmas. Hoping you guys get a grant and can take a one-way to Oz!


Wow. I don't get why they say that we have four weeks to submit the required information for the RFI if there's no time window that they're going to get back to us after those four weeks.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Yeah, they gave me a date for end of December for the 4 week turnaround when I got hit with a RFI. Next response was the very end of Jan with a 2 week turnaround followed by a grant in March.


----------



## roseca21

Has there been any approvals in the last couple months from DC? Submitted beginning of April.Our RFI was in August.Submitted the required documents,in Further assessment stage.Havent heard anything since then.Anyone in the same time frame?
Thank you.


----------



## WA_Wannabe

roseca21 said:


> Has there been any approvals in the last couple months from DC? Submitted beginning of April.Our RFI was in August.Submitted the required documents,in Further assessment stage.Havent heard anything since then.Anyone in the same time frame?
> Thank you.


Same time frame as you but filed in March 2019...RFI in August. Have not heard a thing.


----------



## alpinpapillion

WA_Wannabe said:


> Same time frame as you but filed in March 2019...RFI in August. Have not heard a thing.


Same here as well, RFI was in August, not a peep.


----------



## lv85

Same as all above. Applied April and RFI in August....


----------



## randaj38

*Dc turnaround*

Applied in April 2019 RFI August/September, now December 2019. No news or change of status. Seems like it might not be until April....next year


----------



## alexthewhovian

Merry Christmas! Any approvals or updates lately?

We're still on FA since 16 October 2019.


----------



## OptimusSpice

We're FA since mid Oct 2019 also, no news yet. Applied 24 July 2019, RFI mid Sept 2019, all docs/medical/etc submitted mid Oct 2019. Not expecting too much though. Hopefully January will have some activity, but even that is hope more than expectation. The waiting is brutal, but I know when it does happen it's going to be so worth it all!!! hang in there!!!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

alexthewhovian said:


> Merry Christmas! Any approvals or updates lately?
> 
> We're still on FA since 16 October 2019.


Same here! We've heard nada but I'm not surprised. Disappointed because it was hard to not get too overly excited with all the grants last late-summer/Autumn. Just spent a very warm Christmas in Perth and am heading back to the cold Rocky Mountains next week. Going to be a rough transition!! Wishing everyone a very happy new year and hope we all have major life changes to look forward to in early 2020.


----------



## IAtoWA

Well, Happy New Year to everyone!

My father spent the past few weeks visiting us from Perth which was lovely, but now I find myself checking our application daily. It's hard not to think ahead and dream a little...

Early days, but it sounds like there has been little movement for anyone from Washington D.C. in 2020, but I have heard applications from other countries getting some traction.

I haven't heard anything since we received our RFI in August (we submitted all requested evidence including background checks and medical examinations in September). Looking at the comments above it seems like a lot of people have had similar experiences.

Has anyone looked back at trends in previous years and seen whether there are 'busy times' and 'slow times' for processing applications?


----------



## roseca21

No approvals from DC in the past 2-3 months?


----------



## WA_Wannabe

IAtoWA said:


> Has anyone looked back at trends in previous years and seen whether there are 'busy times' and 'slow times' for processing applications?


Interesting question...just glancing back on the updates in this forum, it seems last year Feb/March and August/Sept were active months..so fingers crossed now that the holidays are over that things get moving again in Feb. Also, I follow a facebook group for partner visas in Australia and have seen only one offshore grant from someone who said they "applied from the US" in the last 2-3 months...not sure if the US embassy actually granted the visa.


----------



## SLBee

WA_Wannabe said:


> Interesting question...just glancing back on the updates in this forum, it seems last year Feb/March and August/Sept were active months..so fingers crossed now that the holidays are over that things get moving again in Feb. Also, I follow a facebook group for partner visas in Australia and have seen only one offshore grant from someone who said they "applied from the US" in the last 2-3 months...not sure if the US embassy actually granted the visa.


I have also seen a similar pattern. Towards the end of the fiscal year (30th of June), it is likely they are using the quota to issue visas for the finalised applications. Once a new fiscal year begins in July, they would clear the backlog by issuing visas towards end of the calendar year.


----------



## Maria37

*Visa arrived*

I've been lurking on this thread for info, so wanted to report my visa arrived this morning 

We applied Jan 2019, received an RFI in August, sent requested docs in Sept, and haven't heard a word til today.

Also, I was wondering about this, so I'll mention: my immi account status remained "initial assessment" - it completely skipped the final assessment stage.

Big sigh of relief and WAHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rock747

Maria37 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for info, so wanted to report my visa arrived this morning &#128578;
> 
> We applied Jan 2019, received an RFI in August, sent requested docs in Sept, and haven't heard a word til today.
> 
> Also, I was wondering about this, so I'll mention: my immi account status remained "initial assessment" - it completely skipped the final assessment stage.
> 
> Big sigh of relief and WAHOOOOO!!!!


Congratulations..


----------



## WA_Wannabe

*Time for updates!*

Please let me know if anything is incorrect.

March 2018
JaneoOz (309/100) granted 31 May 2019
Katemdf (309/100): granted 12 March 2019
Watever16 (309): granted June 2019
Paigey0110 (309): granted 8 March 2019
Tony121 (309): granted 14 March 2019, via Santiago consulate
Alf2018: granted 12 March 2019

April 2018*(309 processing time was 10 / 13 months)
YankeeAussie (300): granted 20 March 2019
Pyrite (300): granted 5 February 2019
BeeBee2 (309/100): granted 13 March 2019
esiyah (309): granted 21 March 2019
KTE711 (309): grant 21 March 2019

May 2018*(309 processing time was 12 / 16 months)
Carcrashearts (309/100) granted 30 May 2019
May88 (300): granted 25 March 2019
wembacr (300) - granted 03 April 2019

June 2018*(309 processing time was 13 / 18 months)
Wazza100 (309): granted 8 August 2019
aussieinamurka (309/100): granted 8 August 2019

August 2018
Luvv72 (300) - granted 11 July 2019

September 2018
Nyctombe (309) - granted 20 August 2019
Benddd - (309) - granted 12 August 2019

November 2018
LWaiting (309/100) - granted September 30, 2019

January 2019
Mreu- (309) granted 17 August 2019
Maria37 - granted 17 January 2020
M&A -

February 2019
Togekip (300) - granted 31 July 2019

March 2019
WA_Wannabe (300) - 27 January 2020
e_a (300) - granted 30AUG2019

April 2019
lv85 (300) - RFI 16 August 2019
Roseca21 - RFI August 2019
Randaj38 - RFI August/September 2019

May 2019
alpinpapillion (309/100) - RFI 26 August 2019

June 2019
coolio1 (309) - Granted 30 Sept 2019

July 2019
OptimusSpice - RFI September 2019

August 2019
alexthewhovian (309/100) - RFI 19 Sept 2019
IAtoWA - RFI - 27 Sept 2019


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Maria37 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for info, so wanted to report my visa arrived this morning
> 
> We applied Jan 2019, received an RFI in August, sent requested docs in Sept, and haven't heard a word til today.
> 
> Also, I was wondering about this, so I'll mention: my immi account status remained "initial assessment" - it completely skipped the final assessment stage.
> 
> Big sigh of relief and WAHOOOOO!!!!


That's awesome! Congrats and thanks for the update!!


----------



## WA_Wannabe

Thrilled to share that I finally got my 300 PMV grant after 327 days!!
Applied 06 March 2019
No agent
Medicals and Police for applicant front loaded, sponsor not 
RFI for sponsor police check on 06 August 2019 with 48 day deadline for sponsor FBI check
Given 9 months to enter country
Had been a couple for 19 months before applying. Were physically together in US for 6 months (didn’t have a lease together), then did looooong distance for 2 years, visiting every 3-4 months. Did updates to IMMI after each visit to show genuine and continuing relationship. No kids, no criminal or medical history, or visa refusals. Had a 12-month Visitors Visa used to travel to Aus twice during visa process. 

Should be in Perth in time for our tickets to the Tim Minchin concert!! Pretty thrilled about that too! What a way to start a life down under.


----------



## YankeeAussie

Congrats! Getting the 300 was an exciting time for me. Get ready for the longest unknown wait for the 820


----------



## kate145689

Hi guys, I just received my husband's 309 after waiting a little over three months!
Applied Oct 19, 2019 -- totally frontloaded the app (though it took us over a month to do that);
Granted: Feb 03, 2020 (309).

No RFIs or further communication. We've been living together in a relationship since August 2017, married in October 2019, and are due to have a baby in 3 weeks.


----------



## JandE

kate145689 said:


> Hi guys, I just received my husband's 309 after waiting a little over three months!
> Applied Oct 19, 2019 -- totally frontloaded the app (though it took us over a month to do that);
> Granted: Feb 03, 2020 (309).
> 
> No RFIs or further communication. We've been living together in a relationship since August 2017, married in October 2019, and are due to have a baby in 3 weeks.


You made the right decision in the end. I recall you saying you didn't mind a 12 month a wait..

3 months ended up a great result..


----------



## roseca21

Any approvals recently??
Thanks.


----------



## randaj38

*Recent approvals.*



roseca21 said:


> Any approvals recently??
> Thanks.


We applied in April 2019 front loaded with an RFI in August, nothing new since then, still in 'submitted' state. Guessing it won't be until April 2020 that we hear anything.


----------



## alpinpapillion

randaj38 said:


> We applied in April 2019 front loaded with an RFI in August, nothing new since then, still in 'submitted' state. Guessing it won't be until April 2020 that we hear anything.


We didn't front load but applied in May 2019, RFI in August, now just sweating it out here as well. I'm looking forward to April! Either way I have to go to Aus in August for a wedding~


----------



## roseca21

We submitted our application in April as well!


----------



## alexthewhovian

roseca21 said:


> Any approvals recently??
> Thanks.


Not here. We submitted in August and went to RFI in October, but no word since.

We'd actually initially planned to have submitted it _way_ earlier than August, so we did my partner's FBI clearance back in February 2019 (but the submission was delayed due to an unexpected lack of funds), meaning it actually expires tomorrow (one year), so we'll have to do a new clearance.


----------



## IAtoWA

Having submitted in late August 2019 and having received the RFI for background checks and medical examination in September of 2019, my wife and I haven't heard anything in the time since. We are hoping to hear something around the 12 month mark (July or August of this year), but have started to prepare slightly for the big move.

We just finalized a contract with a Pet Transportation agency, and will soon schedule to have our dog take the rabies titer test (which will begin a minimum 6 month countdown before he can be sent over) - we expected this to be a big chunk of money, but it still hurt making the payment!

We are also working with real estate agents in anticipation of selling our home, but not wanting to sell just yet as, again, we don't know when we will be moving...it's also difficult to know whether the home will have offers within weeks, or if it will take months to move (our neighborhood seems to vary significantly).

Finally, we are updating our resumes and doing some preliminary job searches over in Perth, as we will both be moving without a job lined up.

Is anyone else experiencing stressors like these, which are compounded by the 'unknown' time period for the visa to process? If I knew we would be approved by October, for example, then we could plan a bit more, but everything has to have this weird window of unpredictability around it.

The biggest concern for me is not knowing when to put the house on the market (don't really want to be paying a mortgage while living in Australia if it doesn't sell, but also don't want to find 3-6 months of accommodation with a dog here if the visa takes too long). Open to any tips or advice from others who have experienced, or are currently experiencing problems like this!


----------



## roseca21

Its been pretty stressful!! We submitted ours in April of 2019,received RFI in August.Submitted everything in 2 weeks, havent heard back anything since then.We are also wondering what to do, especially daughter's school. For myself too, I could start applying for interviews, but since I have no idea when the visa would get approved,the employers wont even consider the application. So we are pretty much undecided as to what to do!!!


----------



## alpinpapillion

IAtoWA said:


> Having submitted in late August 2019 and having received the RFI for background checks and medical examination in September of 2019, my wife and I haven't heard anything in the time since. We are hoping to hear something around the 12 month mark (July or August of this year), but have started to prepare slightly for the big move.
> 
> We just finalized a contract with a Pet Transportation agency, and will soon schedule to have our dog take the rabies titer test (which will begin a minimum 6 month countdown before he can be sent over) - we expected this to be a big chunk of money, but it still hurt making the payment!
> 
> We are also working with real estate agents in anticipation of selling our home, but not wanting to sell just yet as, again, we don't know when we will be moving...it's also difficult to know whether the home will have offers within weeks, or if it will take months to move (our neighborhood seems to vary significantly).
> 
> Finally, we are updating our resumes and doing some preliminary job searches over in Perth, as we will both be moving without a job lined up.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing stressors like these, which are compounded by the 'unknown' time period for the visa to process? If I knew we would be approved by October, for example, then we could plan a bit more, but everything has to have this weird window of unpredictability around it.
> 
> The biggest concern for me is not knowing when to put the house on the market (don't really want to be paying a mortgage while living in Australia if it doesn't sell, but also don't want to find 3-6 months of accommodation with a dog here if the visa takes too long). Open to any tips or advice from others who have experienced, or are currently experiencing problems like this!


We are in the same boat. We have to go to Australia for a wedding in late August this year and I got my RFI in August of last year so just wringing my hands and planning. If I have to, I'll head over on a tourist visa and just leave when I need the grant but there are so many moving pieces involved in moving and I'm so stressed!


----------



## Lilmisspix

*New Friend*

Hi Everyone!

I was directed to this thread as the waiting room for people from the US waiting. My name is Jessica and I am patiently waiting for that golden email like each of you.

My fiancé and I filed for our PMV on Nov. 11, 2019. Today marks 4 months! We worked with an agent in Sydney and front loaded everything including medicals and police checks.

On Feb. 14, 2020 we received an email that they needed my state police check which I thought we had already submitted. They asked for it by tomorrow. We re-submitted it asap. So, I am hoping that tomorrow is the day our application comes back to the top of the pile for consideration.

I am heading to Sydney on Friday for a few weeks. Can not wait to start my life with my love. Patience was never my strong suit but this experience has taught me so much.

I enjoy reading all of your posts!

Thank you for reading and I will update you with any news on our timeline.


----------



## IAtoWA

Has anyone had any correspondence (RFI, phone calls, approvals, etc.) this week? The general PMV/309 thread suggests places like India are still processing. Is the U.S.?


----------



## Rock747

IAtoWA said:


> Has anyone had any correspondence (RFI, phone calls, approvals, etc.) this week? The general PMV/309 thread suggests places like India are still processing. Is the U.S.?


i dont think they will process as all non citizens arenr allowed into australia..including pmvs except for partner 309


----------



## JandE

Rock747 said:


> i dont think they will process as all non citizens arenr allowed into australia..including pmvs except for partner 309


A PMV holder can request the exemption that Australian Citizens, Permanent Residents and 309 or 820 visa holders have, if they have sufficient evidence.


----------



## Rock747

JandE said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think they will process as all non citizens arenr allowed into australia..including pmvs except for partner 309
> 
> 
> 
> A PMV holder can request the exemption that Australian Citizens, Permanent Residents and 309 or 820 visa holders have, if they have sufficient evidence.
Click to expand...

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


----------



## raven4998

It's a good idea to apply for the exemption, my partner and I skipped the PMV and applied straight away for a 309 (no grant yet), not married (yet), and I was granted the travel ban exemption after about five hours. I just uploaded proof of our de-facto relationship, including a Centrelink statement saying my partner had declared he was in a relationship with me, a statement from our bank saying we had a joint account and an account that I had some permissions to, the bank statements for the joint account, our joint lease, and the original 'proof of communication while apart' document I created for the 309. Ironically enough, the morning before we had cancelled my flights leaving out Monday, so after five hours we somehow managed to get the international leg 'un-cancelled' and repurchase the domestic, so I'll be flying back to Australia on Monday!


----------



## JandE

Rock747 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus


Yes, that's the link that mentions it.

_With a temporary visa (except for Partner and Child visa holders) - Attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances ... etc_

I noticed someone did that with a 600 visa, while still waiting for a partner visa.


----------



## eli27abeth

Hi all:

Just applied (PMV) from Washington, DC to join my partner who I've been with for 16 months now long distance. Bit nervous of course with the current state of affairs and Covid19 but I'm hopeful they're still looking at applications. We're expecting a 15 month wait and at this point, I'd be grateful if it didn't go anything higher. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## randaj38

*Contact in April 2020*

Hi all

Got a note from Aus immi saying they are processing our application for family / perm residency for my spouse. We are both living in USA. Applied (front loaded) back in April last year, RFI August, and now almost exactly 365 days later we get a message saying our application is being reviewed etc. Feeling hopeful and glad our application hasn't been lost in the works. I guess this shows that the embassy is indeed busy in Washington.


----------



## Noorsandhu

Thats an automated email they send after a year.


----------



## roseca21

Has DC completely stopped granting 309 visas?


----------



## maxandrachel

Hi all,
Just posting to let you know we got our 309 visa granted today so the washington office is still processing visas! 
we applied in October 2019 and did police checks and medical exam in March


----------



## IAtoWA

maxandrachel said:


> Hi all,
> Just posting to let you know we got our 309 visa granted today so the washington office is still processing visas!
> we applied in October 2019 and did police checks and medical exam in March


Congratulations! This is great news. How long had you been in a relationship - were you also eligible for the 100?

I am also very thankful for this update as on a personal level we submitted our application late August of 2019 and submitted our Medicals after an RFI in late September of 2019. Yours is the first update I have heard of in some time, so I'm hoping this means they continue processing...

All the best going forward!


----------



## eli27abeth

Congratulations!!! Thank you for sharing the update too. Offered some hope in all of this craziness.  Good luck with the move!


----------



## randaj38

maxandrachel said:


> Hi all,
> Just posting to let you know we got our 309 visa granted today so the washington office is still processing visas!
> we applied in October 2019 and did police checks and medical exam in March


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Noorsandhu

Hello, just needed some help in my pmv application. We lodged in july 2019. I checked my application and the details of my brother on the application. His current country of residence is canada, which is correct in the application. But his australian immigration status is written as student. But he is a student in canada. Should i inform of the incorrect answer or let it be.


----------



## roseca21

Has anyone recently traveled or planning to travel in May/June from US to Australia?Any idea what flights are still flying to Australia from the US?


----------



## Lilmisspix

roseca21 said:


> Has anyone recently traveled or planning to travel in May/June from US to Australia?Any idea what flights are still flying to Australia from the US?


From what I have heard, there are flights from certain hubs but I understand that they are flights for PR or Citizens returning to Australia. Check out the Qantas website for more info.

I got to Sydney on 3/15 so not sure when I can get back to the states. Hoping a discussion with our agent may reveal some options while we wait for our PMV.

Fingers crossed. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## EllyC

Has anyone here grant subclass 309 lodged from the Philippines?


----------



## roseca21

Lilmisspix said:


> From what I have heard, there are flights from certain hubs but I understand that they are flights for PR or Citizens returning to Australia. Check out the Qantas website for more info.
> 
> I got to Sydney on 3/15 so not sure when I can get back to the states. Hoping a discussion with our agent may reveal some options while we wait for our PMV.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Stay safe and healthy!


Thank you! Stay safe!


----------



## randaj38

*COVID and processing*

Hi all

Just wondering if anybody has heard anything about visa processing 309/100. Is DC still processing or maybe at a slower rate, or holding off until international travel re-opens. Last check of miimmi and processing times suggested 13-18 months processing time (updated in April) but Im not sure how accurate that might be.


----------



## JandE

randaj38 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anybody has heard anything about visa processing 309/100. Is DC still processing or maybe at a slower rate, or holding off until international travel re-opens. Last check of miimmi and processing times suggested 13-18 months processing time (updated in April) but Im not sure how accurate that might be.


That 13-18 was accurate for March, with 75% being finalised in under 13 months and 10% taking over 18 months. But those are global figures. Some offices are faster than others.


----------



## alpinpapillion

Happy update time! I was just granted my 309 + 100 out of DC! I applied May 2019, RFI August 2019, Visa Grant was exactly 360 days after application!


----------



## catsandcaries

alpinpapillion said:


> Happy update time! I was just granted my 309 + 100 out of DC! I applied May 2019, RFI August 2019, Visa Grant was exactly 360 days after application!


That's great news. Congratulations! What date do you have to arrive in Australia by?


----------



## alexthewhovian

309 visa approved! Applied 28 August 2019, RFI 19 September 2019, Further Assessment 16 October 2019, Approved 14 May 2020. Arrival TBD, will be valid for 100 visa as of 28 August 2021.


----------



## alpinpapillion

catsandcaries said:


> That's great news. Congratulations! What date do you have to arrive in Australia by?


I have until the 11th of May 2021!


----------



## randaj38

*Any news ?*

Just wondering if there have been any more approvals from DC recently. We submitted back in April 2019, RFI in August and our response in September. Our submission has a status of submitted and really there has been no other communication. Are we likely to get a phone call if they need more information or will we see the status go through various stages or is it different each time. We are hoping if there is any question about approving or not that they would contact us. Starting to get nervous after a long wait.


----------



## lv85

randaj38 said:


> Just wondering if there have been any more approvals from DC recently. We submitted back in April 2019, RFI in August and our response in September. Our submission has a status of submitted and really there has been no other communication. Are we likely to get a phone call if they need more information or will we see the status go through various stages or is it different each time. We are hoping if there is any question about approving or not that they would contact us. Starting to get nervous after a long wait.


I have the exact same timeline as you and haven't heard anything since submitting all the RFI.


----------



## MeggS

alpinpapillion said:


> IAtoWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having submitted in late August 2019 and having received the RFI for background checks and medical examination in September of 2019, my wife and I haven't heard anything in the time since. We are hoping to hear something around the 12 month mark (July or August of this year), but have started to prepare slightly for the big move.
> 
> We just finalized a contract with a Pet Transportation agency, and will soon schedule to have our dog take the rabies titer test (which will begin a minimum 6 month countdown before he can be sent over) - we expected this to be a big chunk of money, but it still hurt making the payment!
> 
> We are also working with real estate agents in anticipation of selling our home, but not wanting to sell just yet as, again, we don't know when we will be moving...it's also difficult to know whether the home will have offers within weeks, or if it will take months to move (our neighborhood seems to vary significantly).
> 
> Finally, we are updating our resumes and doing some preliminary job searches over in Perth, as we will both be moving without a job lined up.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing stressors like these, which are compounded by the 'unknown' time period for the visa to process? If I knew we would be approved by October, for example, then we could plan a bit more, but everything has to have this weird window of unpredictability around it.
> 
> The biggest concern for me is not knowing when to put the house on the market (don't really want to be paying a mortgage while living in Australia if it doesn't sell, but also don't want to find 3-6 months of accommodation with a dog here if the visa takes too long). Open to any tips or advice from others who have experienced, or are currently experiencing problems like this!
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the same boat. We have to go to Australia for a wedding in late August this year and I got my RFI in August of last year so just wringing my hands and planning. If I have to, I'll head over on a tourist visa and just leave when I need the grant but there are so many moving pieces involved in moving and I'm so stressed!
Click to expand...

My husband and I are the same. We've even gone through all of the import requirements for our dog and because we have no idea when we will be approved, my husband and dog will actually being going back in August and I'll just be waiting here until I get approved.

It's scary not knowing. It feels like our lives are on pause just waiting to get started. We've done long distance in the past but not knowing how long we will be separated this time is nerve wracking.

We decided to leave at different times mostly so that we both don't go over without jobs. I see you both are dealing with that as well. Luckily, we are in an apartment instead of a house, but it's hard to renew leases not knowing how much longer I will be here.

We also have car leases and things to figure out. Not knowing a leave date makes planning near impossible.

I wish I had advice for you but hopefully this at least provides comfort to know that there are others in a very similar situation.

Hopefully we all hear soon and can focus on our futures.


----------



## IAtoWA

Any new approvals lately?

Looks like the last approvals from this forum were May 11 and May 14., and we are now approaching mid-July.

Two months between approvals gives me pause. Are they still processing? Hopefully they start warming up again now that we are in the second half of the year...


----------



## randaj38

Haven't heard anything since initial application April2019 and RFI August 2019 / Response Sept 2019 :-(



IAtoWA said:


> Any new approvals lately?
> 
> Looks like the last approvals from this forum were May 11 and May 14., and we are now approaching mid-July.
> 
> Two months between approvals gives me pause. Are they still processing? Hopefully they start warming up again now that we are in the second half of the year...


----------



## IAtoWA

Edit: Just removed a question that I really already knew the answer to. I hope everyone else is doing alright - the approval timeline uncertainty combined with COVID and travel restrictions are starting to get to me.


----------



## xz111

Any updates recently? 

I lodged my application May 2019, and got RFI on Sep 2019, another RFI and health exam on May 2020. Haven't heard anything since May. Still waiting....


----------



## JandE

xz111 said:


> Any updates recently?
> 
> I lodged my application May 2019, and got RFI on Sep 2019, another RFI and health exam on May 2020. Haven't heard anything since May. Still waiting....


PMV or 309?

Almost no PMVs have been granted worldwide in last 3 months.


----------



## xz111

JandE said:


> PMV or 309?
> 
> Almost no PMVs have been granted worldwide in last 3 months.


Oh! It's 309. Applied when we were married for 8 months with a new born...


----------



## JandE

xz111 said:


> Oh! It's 309. Applied when we were married for 8 months with a new born...


During April, May and June 2020 only 598 Subclass 309 applications were granted.
In the same period in 2019 there were 3,501 Subclass 309 applications granted.

There may be a lot of applications, ready to grant, but being held back from final grant, until the restrictions end.

It seems that those that are granted might have specific compelling circumstances, eg: for a couple to reunite when children are involved.


----------



## xz111

JandE said:


> During April, May and June 2020 only 598 Subclass 309 applications were granted.
> In the same period in 2019 there were 3,501 Subclass 309 applications granted.
> 
> There may be a lot of applications, ready to grant, but being held back from final grant, until the restrictions end.
> 
> It seems that those that are granted might have specific compelling circumstances, eg: for a couple to reunite when children are involved.


Hey my 309 was just granted! Thank you for your reply!

They are still issuing visas! I want to share the update, and hope the people who are still waiting won't lose hope. This forum really gave me strength in my hardest time. Good luck everyone!

FYI, my timeline:
Lodged Application: May 2019,
RFI: Sep 2019, completed Oct 2019
RFI & health exam: May 2020, completed June 2020
309 Granted: Aug 2020


----------



## JandE

xz111 said:


> Hey my 309 was just granted! Thank you for your reply!
> 
> They are still issuing visas! I want to share the update, and hope the people who are still waiting won't lose hope. This forum really gave me strength in my hardest time. Good luck everyone!
> 
> FYI, my timeline:
> Lodged Application: May 2019,
> RFI: Sep 2019, completed Oct 2019
> RFI & health exam: May 2020, completed June 2020
> 309 Granted: Aug 2020


Congratulations. You say you were married with a child at time of application. I wonder if that helped. Were you together in the US or was the sponsor in Australia?


----------



## Mkenya 19

PLEASE SIGN OUR PETITION!

Our official petition regarding offshore partner visa processing (subclasses 300 and 309) is LIVE! We need YOUR help to get 10,000 signatures before September 2nd.

If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident and can spare 30 seconds, it would be great to have your support added to the petition for parliament to process offshore partner visas fairly and quickly.

Signing this petition could help thousands of couples finally start their lives together in Australia. Due to inequities in the system (explained in the petition) offshore partner visa applicants can wait more than two years just to get their application looked at. This is an unreasonable amount of time and is resulting in incredible stress for couples and their children, many of whom have to live apart while their visa application is being processed.

If you sign, you will need to check your email straight after to confirm/validate the signature as otherwise it won't count. Thank you so much for taking the time to give us hope of a fairer processing system!

Here's the link: &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## randaj38

Hey - Congratualtions ! to xz111


----------



## MrTambok

Mkenya 19 said:


> PLEASE SIGN OUR Petition


I think you can stop spaming every post with your request to sign your petition, we have all seen it multiple times.
While your enthusiasm is admirable, your naivety is self evident.
Do you really believe that the Parliment beset with a myriad of problems , hundreds dead, thousands sick, a million unemployed, and a depressed economy, will give much attention to a petition from less than 5000 , let alone spending time, effort, and money overhauling the system.
As others mention timing is incredibly important when presenting these types of requests, and I could not imagine a more inappropriate time than the present to do so.


----------



## Ashorina

Just wondering if anyone here ever contacted the Australian embassy in Washington DC...
Would you please send me their contact email?

Thanks


----------



## IAtoWA

Ashorina said:


> Just wondering if anyone here ever contacted the Australian embassy in Washington DC...
> Would you please send me their contact email?
> 
> Thanks


I would also like to know this. We are coming up on 12 months since they requested we complete the Medical Examination, so I was hoping to 'bump' it on the 12 month anniversary. Can't hurt...


----------



## randaj38

*waiting...*



IAtoWA said:


> I would also like to know this. We are coming up on 12 months since they requested we complete the Medical Examination, so I was hoping to 'bump' it on the 12 month anniversary. Can't hurt...


Hi there wehavent heard anything (still in submitted stage)...front loaded back in April 2019, RFI in Aug 2019 and responded in September 2019 and nothing since. Guessing that maybe they don't want to send out too many visas at the moment when you couldn't even travel there to activate it ? Be nice for some sort of update though


----------



## eli27abeth

randaj38 said:


> Hi there wehavent heard anything (still in submitted stage)...front loaded back in April 2019, RFI in Aug 2019 and responded in September 2019 and nothing since. Guessing that maybe they don't want to send out too many visas at the moment when you couldn't even travel there to activate it ? Be nice for some sort of update though


Out of curiosity, are you waiting for a PMV or 309? We applied March 2020 for a PMV which I know is basically not moving at this time but would be great to have others to watch. Thank you!


----------



## randaj38

eli27abeth said:


> Out of curiosity, are you waiting for a PMV or 309? We applied March 2020 for a PMV which I know is basically not moving at this time but would be great to have others to watch. Thank you!


We are waiting for a 309 - married for 10 years, living in the USA (As the sponsor I am a dual citizen AUS/USA) - We are now looking to move back to Oz to look after my mother - hence my wife (USA citizen, applying for 309 and ultimately a 100)


----------



## xz111

JandE said:


> Congratulations. You say you were married with a child at time of application. I wonder if that helped. Were you together in the US or was the sponsor in Australia?


We are together in the US right now. Both of us are on a temp visa in the US.


----------



## Mkenya 19

MrTambok said:


> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE SIGN OUR Petition
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can stop spaming every post with your request to sign your petition, we have all seen it multiple times.
> While your enthusiasm is admirable, your naivety is self evident.
> Do you really believe that the Parliment beset with a myriad of problems , hundreds dead, thousands sick, a million unemployed, and a depressed economy, will give much attention to a petition from less than 5000 , let alone spending time, effort, and money overhauling the system.
> As others mention timing is incredibly important when presenting these types of requests, and I could not imagine a more inappropriate time than the present to do so.
Click to expand...

You don't need to get annoyed. Just ignore and pass. It was ment for 300/309 spouses who are currently at pain because of the long processing times.


----------



## IAtoWA

309/100 Visa Grant - 09/01/2020

We are both over the moon! I'll try to provide all the relevant information below, but please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions.

Timeline:
04/2015 - Met in Australia
11/2015 - Sponsor traveled to United States on working holiday visa
07/2016 - Married in the United States (sponsor applied for permanent residency in United States)
*08/2019 - Submitted 309/100 Visa Application*
09/2019 - Received RFI for background checks AND Immigration Health Examination
09/2019 - Completed Immigration Health Examination
10/2019 - Finished entering all background checks/relevant information, clicked to confirm we had provided the requested information
08/2020 - Received automatically generated email at the one year mark, stating our visa was still being processed
01/09/2020 - Emailed requesting visa be processed, as medical examinations and other requested evidence was set to expire
*01/09/2020 - 309/100 Granted*

We are honestly in shock, and did not expect emailing to result in an immediate grant. Our situation is a bit unique in that we were requested to complete the Immigration Medical Examination almost a year ago, but if you are in a similar situation it can't hurt to reach out.

Thank you to all who have and continue to contribute to this forum!


----------



## amidthecorn

IAtoWA said:


> 01/09/2020 - Emailed requesting visa be processed, as medical examinations and other requested evidence was set to expire
> *01/09/2020 - 309/100 Granted*


Can I ask who/where/how you emailed for this request? It would be such a great help to be able to contact someone.

We submitted our application decision-ready with medicals and background checks in December 2019, but our police checks were done a bit earlier (Sept/Oct) as we underestimated how long the rest of the visa would take. Sooo I guess we better redo those, sigh.

Edit: Oh, and congratulations!!


----------



## Lilmisspix

01/09/2020 - Emailed requesting visa be processed, as medical examinations and other requested evidence was set to expire
*01/09/2020 - 309/100 Granted*

First, congrats on your approval! I recently emailed our agent to see if there was anything we could do and she said we could prepare a statement they could upload to immigration. Who did you email? I want to start the statement but do not know who to address.

Our situation is interesting because I am currently in Australia. I was on holiday in mid March before flights were cancelled. We applied for a 600 visa and was granted through January 2021.

My biometrics and police checks expire in October. I don't want to sit idly by and wait for them to expire. Our agent said calling and emailing doesn't generally work. Some people just get lucky.

Nov. 2019- front loaded application
Feb. 2019- asked for police checks (even though already provided)
Nothing since...

PMV 300. I am American. He is AUS PR but has applied for his citizenship earlier this year.

Kindly,

Jess


----------



## IAtoWA

amidthecorn said:


> Can I ask who/where/how you emailed for this request? It would be such a great help to be able to contact someone.
> 
> We submitted our application decision-ready with medicals and background checks in December 2019, but our police checks were done a bit earlier (Sept/Oct) as we underestimated how long the rest of the visa would take. Sooo I guess we better redo those, sigh.


Sure thing.

We actually just replied to the RFI we received in August of 2019. When we received that email it was 'from' a Case Officer, and although the email itself was from the general correspondence address, if you clicked reply (in Gmail at least) it would automatically fill with a different address. I don't feel comfortable sharing that address, but if you received an RFI it should fill it for you.

Our situations may be a bit different as we waited until we were requested to complete our Medical Examination. As such, the body of my email largely referenced how they had asked for it one year ago, and given it was set to expire we requested they review our case prior to their expiration.



Lilmisspix said:


> 01/09/2020 - Emailed requesting visa be processed, as medical examinations and other requested evidence was set to expire
> *01/09/2020 - 309/100 Granted*
> 
> First, congrats on your approval! I recently emailed our agent to see if there was anything we could do and she said we could prepare a statement they could upload to immigration. Who did you email? I want to start the statement but do not know who to address.


 See above, if you have received an RFI you can simply 'reply' to that email.


----------



## taco

*Joined the queue*

Just submitted application (resident in USA) and will start uploading documentation. We've been living overseas ever since the start of our relationship. Ready for the long wait...

Timeline:
Feb 2004 - start of relationship
Dec 2005 - started living together (de facto)
Dec 2009 - got married (in Australia)
*13 Sep 2020 - submitted 309/100 visa application*


----------



## Ashorina

IAtoWA said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> We actually just replied to the RFI we received in August of 2019. When we received that email it was 'from' a Case Officer, and although the email itself was from the general correspondence address, if you clicked reply (in Gmail at least) it would automatically fill with a different address. I don't feel comfortable sharing that address, but if you received an RFI it should fill it for you.
> 
> Our situations may be a bit different as we waited until we were requested to complete our Medical Examination. As such, the body of my email largely referenced how they had asked for it one year ago, and given it was set to expire we requested they review our case prior to their expiration.
> 
> See above, if you have received an RFI you can simply 'reply' to that email.


Congratulationsss!!! thats great news
I'm just wondering about the medical examination, ours was requested from IMMIaccount directly, so we dont really have someone who emailed us.
not sure why was it like that ... I wish they had emailed us


----------



## randaj38

*Any news on 309s*

Hi all

Seems like its pretty quiet on the 309 processing out of DC. We applied in April last year and just got the 18month automated reply. Reading different forums it looks like 309's are processing at about 20% of previous levels. Im intrigued to know if there is a big batch sitting ready for visas (once borders open) or if all processing is on hold. (You would like to think if things are just waiting for borders to be opened again that any visas to be declined would still be moving (IE notifications being sent out) and folks not having to be disappointed when things open up again)


----------



## MeggS

*Finally*

Hi everyone,

I know how much I checked this forum when I was waiting so I will make sure to post my good news!

I was finally granted my 309! It's not as if I can travel yet anyways thanks to COVID but at least I feel the relief of being approved. Just wanted you all to know that applications ARE still being approved. Hopefully Australia, as well as everything else, begins opening back up soon.

No Agent
Submitted: *September 8th, 2019*
RFI: *September 20th, 2019 *
All Documents Uploaded Including Medicals: *Mid October 2019*
Visa 309 Grant Notice: *September 4th, 2020*

Every few months I made sure to upload any job, income, or address changes as well as any new pictures together.

A few extra tidbits that I always looked for in others' comments.

We've been together 7 years now. Long distance for around 5 with visiting each other every 6 months. I lived in Australia for a year on a work and travel visa from 2017-2018. Then we both came back together to go live in the US. My now husband (Australian) came on a US Fiance Visa in August 2018 and we married in September 2018. After living in the US we both realized that we were happier in Australia. We've now been married for 2 years and can't wait to begin the rest of our lives in Australia for good!

Your approvals will come soon. Please don't give up hope!


----------



## tristan21

Hi all. Need advice on what to do to cancel a visa.

My then-partner was applying for the Aus visa from the US (offshore, 309/100). I filled in everything on her behalf. We applied August last year but we split up end of April this year and the 309 was approved in mid May. I haven't had the heart to do anything about it since, but obviously it's not going to be used, she's staying over there because we're not together anymore. Do I have to cancel it (I can't upload new documents) or do I just leave it to expire? Cheers.


----------



## Aussie83

tristan21 said:


> Hi all. Need advice on what to do to cancel a visa.
> 
> My then-partner was applying for the Aus visa from the US (offshore, 309/100). I filled in everything on her behalf. We applied August last year but we split up end of April this year and the 309 was approved in mid May. I haven't had the heart to do anything about it since, but obviously it's not going to be used, she's staying over there because we're not together anymore. Do I have to cancel it (I can't upload new documents) or do I just leave it to expire? Cheers.


You can't cancel it you need to notify the department of the split. It's in the grant docs how to go about it


----------



## tristan21

Found out she has to fill out the 1022 form and submit it through the enquiry form. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aussie83

tristan21 said:


> Found out she has to fill out the 1022 form and submit it through the enquiry form. Thanks for your help.


Technically both parties should notify the dept.
As a sponsor you can notify them.


----------



## Nimtastic

Congrats on all approved. Quick question for those approved. After approval, how long did you/ do you have to enter Australia? Thanks!


----------



## MeggS

Nimtastic said:


> Congrats on all approved. Quick question for those approved. After approval, how long did you/ do you have to enter Australia? Thanks!


I have exactly a year from the approval date to enter Australia.  I believe that's standard for approval of 309.


----------



## pdxtoper

Has anyone from this group entered Australia on their visa since the COVID lockdown? Wondering if we'll be having additional troubles considering we're not on the special flight paths they've just started...


----------



## alpinpapillion

pdxtoper said:


> Has anyone from this group entered Australia on their visa since the COVID lockdown? Wondering if we'll be having additional troubles considering we're not on the special flight paths they've just started...


Honestly, I've had 4 flights cancelled and I'm getting real stressed since I only have til May to get into the country.


----------



## pdxtoper

alpinpapillion said:


> Honestly, I've had 4 flights cancelled


Do you mind me asking what your flight path is? I know they've just opened up that route from London so I'm wondering if we'll have to literally travel around the world (moreso) to get home. I hate that they're prioritising business class.


----------



## lizthegrey

Met spouse: Jul 2010
Married: Nov 2011

Application date: 2019-12-24
Grant date: 2020-11-09

Preloaded all documents, direct grant of 309+100 together approved. Things _are_ actually moving over at AUS DHA!


----------



## taco

lizthegrey said:


> Met spouse: Jul 2010
> Married: Nov 2011
> 
> Application date: 2019-12-24
> Grant date: 2020-11-09
> 
> Preloaded all documents, direct grant of 309+100 together approved. Things _are_ actually moving over at AUS DHA!


Thanks for posting, encouraging news that some applications are still going through < 12 months. Where did you apply?


----------



## lizthegrey

taco said:


> Thanks for posting, encouraging news that some applications are still going through < 12 months. Where did you apply?


Applied online, but while US resident. Moved to Canada two months ago and submitted change of circumstances in system, so don't actually know whether it was processed in Washington DC, Ottawa, or in Australia proper.

honestly given I'd moved to .ca I was worried they would ask for .ca police checks but since we'd just arrived they didn't ask us.


----------



## busybee12

Anyone here overstayed their visa in Australia and applied for offshore partner visa later ?


----------



## taco

*Question on Police Checks*

Just received an RFI today for my 309/100 application, less than 2.5 months after submitting. Quite a surprise! We expected the request for an FBI check and a medical (I was planning to do those next year which I thought would be in plenty of time) but they also asked for proof of immigration status (we are in the US on a temporary work visa).

What I did not expect was to get a request for a Louisiana state police check. We lived in Louisiana for 2 years from 2014-2016. My understanding was that state police checks were only required for states we lived in over 3 months in the last 12 months - so I had assumed LA would not be required since it was so long ago. It will be a pain to get so just wondering if anyone else had this experience and whether it might be worth trying to push back against this request?

Thanks!

*Timeline:*
Feb 2004 - start of relationship
Dec 2005 - started living together (de facto)
Dec 2009 - got married (in Australia)
13 Sep 2020 - submitted 309/100 visa application
25 Nov 2020 - received RFI


----------



## aussiesteve

taco said:


> Just received an RFI today for my 309/100 application, less than 2.5 months after submitting. Quite a surprise! We expected the request for an FBI check and a medical (I was planning to do those next year which I thought would be in plenty of time) but they also asked for proof of immigration status (we are in the US on a temporary work visa).
> 
> What I did not expect was to get a request for a Louisiana state police check. We lived in Louisiana for 2 years from 2014-2016. My understanding was that state police checks were only required for states we lived in over 3 months in the last 12 months - so I had assumed LA would not be required since it was so long ago. It will be a pain to get so just wondering if anyone else had this experience and whether it might be worth trying to push back against this request?
> 
> Thanks!
> Have you included certificates for all the states you have been in within the last 12 months? If so don't Push Back, just ask for clarification as to why they require the clearance


----------



## taco

aussiesteve said:


> Have you included certificates for all the states you have been in within the last 12 months? If so don't Push Back, just ask for clarification as to why they require the clearance


Yes, the only other state I spent considerable time in is Texas where I have lived since 2016. I already supplied that police check with my original application in September since I was at the DPS anyway to get a new drivers license. Since it was only about $20 I thought I might as well even though I thought it would surely expire before they got to my application.

Thanks for the tip - I have asked for clarification. I can sort everything else within a few weeks but the Louisiana check will take a month or two unless I drive over to Baton Rouge.


----------



## taco

aussiesteve said:


> Have you included certificates for all the states you have been in within the last 12 months? If so don't Push Back, just ask for clarification as to why they require the clearance


Quick update for anyone in the same situation - after asking the embassy for clarification and including a link to the departments own web page, the police check for Louisiana is not longer required (State police check if no longer visited in last 12 months).


----------



## randaj38

*Waiting...Waiting...*

Hi all

Just wondering if there has been much movement...We applied back in April 2019 and apart from a RFI in August 2019....nada.....So we are coming on 20 months. Our application was front loaded. Online it is still in 'submitted' phase....


----------



## eli27abeth

Hi @randaj38 - are you PMV or 309? PMVs seem to be moving very slowly unfortunately.


----------



## randaj38

randaj38 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if there has been much movement...We applied back in April 2019 and apart from a RFI in August 2019....nada.....So we are coming on 20 months. Our application was front loaded. Online it is still in 'submitted' phase....


We have applied for a 309 (married for 9 years). One complication was that we had to submit for a PIC4007 - Health Cost Waiver. That was over 12 months ago. And subsequent to supplying about 100+ pages of additional info. around compassionate reasons, financial ability, links to Australia etc etc - we notified Immigration that the treatment my wife takes is no longer required (notification via Change in Circumstances message) in July this year.


----------



## taco

Just received notice that my 309/100 was granted, straight to 100. Just under 3 months from application to grant. RFI (Medical, FBI police check, immigration status), no interview.

DOL : 14 Sep 2020
Processing Office: Washington
RFI: 28 Nov 2020
RFI responded: 9 Dec 2020
Date of Grant: 10 Dec 2020


----------



## randaj38

taco said:


> Just received notice that my 309/100 was granted, straight to 100. Just under 3 months from application to grant. RFI (Medical, FBI police check, immigration status), no interview.
> 
> DOL : 14 Sep 2020
> Processing Office: Washington
> RFI: 28 Nov 2020
> RFI responded: 9 Dec 2020
> Date of Grant: 10 Dec 2020


Congratulations !!! Nice to hear things are moving out of the DC office


----------



## jovire

Hi All - I'm a US citizen and my partner is a AU citizen, we live/work in MA since May 2019 previously had been in a LDR - Jan 2016. We have a timeline of moving back to AU by 2025 and I thought I'd get a jump start on the application. Hoping for some insight on 2 clarifying questions:

1.) When I apply will I be expected to apply for the 309 then subsequently the 100 after 2 years? I see reports of people getting the 309 +100 off the bat

2.) If I get the 309 can I continue working in the US until I apply for the 100 and are approved? Great to see the quick approvals but we don't have a need to move back ASAP

tldr; When should I apply if our plan is to move back in 2025

Cheers!


----------



## Nimtastic

taco said:


> Just received notice that my 309/100 was granted, straight to 100. Just under 3 months from application to grant. RFI (Medical, FBI police check, immigration status), no interview.
> 
> DOL : 14 Sep 2020
> Processing Office: Washington
> RFI: 28 Nov 2020
> RFI responded: 9 Dec 2020
> Date of Grant: 10 Dec 2020


Congrats! How long did they give you to enter Australia?


----------



## randaj38

jovire said:


> Hi All - I'm a US citizen and my partner is a AU citizen, we live/work in MA since May 2019 previously had been in a LDR - Jan 2016. We have a timeline of moving back to AU by 2025 and I thought I'd get a jump start on the application. Hoping for some insight on 2 clarifying questions:
> 
> 1.) When I apply will I be expected to apply for the 309 then subsequently the 100 after 2 years? I see reports of people getting the 309 +100 off the bat
> 
> 2.) If I get the 309 can I continue working in the US until I apply for the 100 and are approved? Great to see the quick approvals but we don't have a need to move back ASAP
> 
> tldr; When should I apply if our plan is to move back in 2025
> 
> Cheers!


On point 2...Once you get your 309 you can continue to work in the US as long as you want.....but there are a couple of things to consider: 1/ They will give you a date that you must enter Australia by to activate the 5 year limit on the 309. You can enter and then immediately leave. Also after 3 years you can apply for citizenship (dual in your case)....but you must have shown that you have been in Australia for the majority of the time...I can't remember the exact rules but you can look up Australian citizenship application. Im pretty sure the 309 expires after 5 years and you can apply to renew it but the expectation is you will usually apply to become a citizen so you might get questioned why are you continuing to work in the US. Also there could be some complications are applying for Medicare. They may ask for evidence that you are actually resident in Australia (Ie show a notice quitting your job, or selling your house, or purchasing a new house in Australia).....There are lots of others on this thread that might be able to chime in if Im telling you the wrong thing..we are still waiting on my wife (us citizen 309 after 19 months). Im dual US/AUD......feel free to contact me if I can help......(I think the timing is the hardest thing because if you apply and Get a quick turnaround you are subject to the activation date for your visa and then also the 5 year countdown).....hopefully others here can confirm if I got this right or not


----------



## taco

jovire said:


> 1.) When I apply will I be expected to apply for the 309 then subsequently the 100 after 2 years? I see reports of people getting the 309 +100 off the bat


You get the 100 straight away if you have been in a defacto relationship (or married) over 3 years (or 2 with kids). Otherwise, I believe you can apply for the 100 2 years after the original application for the 309.



jovire said:


> 2.) If I get the 309 can I continue working in the US until I apply for the 100 and are approved? Great to see the quick approvals but we don't have a need to move back ASAP


Yes. You need to enter Australia typically within a year of grant to activate the visa. After 5 years from grant your ability to enter Australia stops without a separate Resident Return Visa so if you are really looking at 2025 you may want to reconsider and wait a liitle.



jovire said:


> tldr; When should I apply if our plan is to move back in 2025


I would probably wait a few years (I first looked at this visa in 2009 but only applied now for similar reasons) though the risk is always that it gets more difficult, more expensive or could even become impossible.


----------



## taco

Nimtastic said:


> Congrats! How long did they give you to enter Australia?


1 year (enter by 10 December 2021)


----------



## OzScotty

taco said:


> Just received notice that my 309/100 was granted, straight to 100. Just under 3 months from application to grant. RFI (Medical, FBI police check, immigration status), no interview.
> 
> DOL : 14 Sep 2020
> Processing Office: Washington
> RFI: 28 Nov 2020
> RFI responded: 9 Dec 2020
> Date of Grant: 10 Dec 2020


Did you send an email to the case officer or just click the button in the immi account to say you had supplied everything?


----------



## taco

OzScotty said:


> Did you send an email to the case officer or just click the button in the immi account to say you had supplied everything?


I sent a mail but I didn't realise there was a button to click. I had responded by mail to the RFI originally as there was a request in there that I believed was not required and they responded to that. So I just replied to the mail again to confirm that I had supplied the information.


----------



## alpinpapillion

pdxtoper said:


> Do you mind me asking what your flight path is? I know they've just opened up that route from London so I'm wondering if we'll have to literally travel around the world (moreso) to get home. I hate that they're prioritising business class.


Apologies! I would be crossing the pacific ideally (think LAX to BNE or Hawaii to BNE), so we'll also have to fly basically across the world as well if it comes down to it.


----------



## randaj38

*2021*

Happy New Year !

Hopefully 2021 brings a new round of approvals.

We are still waiting:
Submitted April 2019 (Front loaded), 
RFI Aug 2019
Responded to RFI 2019
Occasional Updates to sponsor and applicants details
Change of status at end of December to 'Further Processing'

Im assuming delays are because of the COVID situation but I was just wondering how others are going and if anyone else has been waiting as long as us or longer ?

Cheers Jon


----------



## trueblue21

Hello everyone:

I'm sharing the great news that our 309/100 visa was granted in 3 months!

Processing Office: Washington
Met in the USA: Oct 2000
Married in the USA: July 2001
DOL : 07 Oct 2020
RFI: 02 Dec 2020
RFI responded: 12 Dec 2020
Date of Grant: 06 Jan 2021

We must enter Australia by 06 Jan 2022. 

Wishing you all the best in your application!
Ben


----------



## randaj38

*Congratz*

Congratulations



trueblue21 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I'm sharing the great news that our 309/100 visa was granted in 3 months!
> 
> Processing Office: Washington
> Met in the USA: Oct 2000
> Married in the USA: July 2001
> DOL : 07 Oct 2020
> RFI: 02 Dec 2020
> RFI responded: 12 Dec 2020
> Date of Grant: 06 Jan 2021
> 
> We must enter Australia by 06 Jan 2022.
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your application!
> Ben


----------



## Scorpion9900

trueblue21 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I'm sharing the great news that our 309/100 visa was granted in 3 months!
> 
> Processing Office: Washington
> Met in the USA: Oct 2000
> Married in the USA: July 2001
> DOL : 07 Oct 2020
> RFI: 02 Dec 2020
> RFI responded: 12 Dec 2020
> Date of Grant: 06 Jan 2021
> 
> We must enter Australia by 06 Jan 2022.
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your application!
> Ben


Congratulations! That's indeed a very quick outcome. They do tend to prioritise applications for long relationship couples.
Did you also get your 100 visa granted at the same time considering the length of your relationship?


----------



## trueblue21

Scorpion9900 said:


> Congratulations! That's indeed a very quick outcome. They do tend to prioritise applications for long relationship couples.
> Did you also get your 100 visa granted at the same time considering the length of your relationship?


Yes, the 100 visa was granted at the same time.


----------



## randaj38

*309 Granted from USA*

My wife's 309 partner visa got approved this morning!!!

Applied: April 12, 2019 (offshore from USA)

Request for further information: 12 August, 2019 (Health Waiver PIC4007)

Responded to Request For More Information (100 pages) September 2019

Health Waiver granted January 2021

Request for further information (new FBI and local police checks because the ones submitted in 2019 had long expired)

Final approval of 309 visa Feb 8 2021

Must enter Australia bu February 2022

We are so glad that after all this waiting we finally have an outcome. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## pdxtoper

Application submitted: 18 June 2020
RFI for medical: 13 Nov 2020
RFI for additional supporting documents: 6 Jan 2021
RFI for divorce certificates: 4 Mar 2021
Approved: 9 April 2021

309 granted. Together for four years, living together for three years, married for one year.


----------



## randaj38

Congratulations - Thats was a pretty quick turn around !


----------



## expatusa

I am curious to hear whether there are any updates re: processing timelines and experiences for PMV/309 applicants from USA?


----------



## JandE

expatusa said:


> I am curious to hear whether there are any updates re: processing timelines and experiences for PMV/309 applicants from USA?


Which visa are you going for, PMV or 309?

There will be a big difference in processing times between the two visas.


----------



## expatusa

We are applying for 309/100 specifically.


----------



## JandE

expatusa said:


> We are applying for 309/100 specifically.


The last two from the USA that I have seen are:

309+100 granted 26 Jun 2021. Applied 21 May 2021. Processed in 1 month. 
309 granted 25 Jun 2021. Applied 31 Mar 2021. Processed in 3 months


----------



## expatusa

That is really quick, thank you for sharing. I take it the first one was longer relationship and second was shorter, given the lack of 100 for the latter.


----------



## elimhannah

Have any 309/100 applications been approved by the Washington D.C. office lately? Would love to hear about anyone's processing timelines and experiences as of late.


----------



## caitojulz

elimhannah said:


> Have any 309/100 applications been approved by the Washington D.C. office lately? Would love to hear about anyone's processing timelines and experiences as of late.


I am also curious about recent processing times from the Washington DC office.

I applied for a 309/100 partner visa in January 2022, and have not had any updates since payment was received. We are applying from the U.S., so I assume the Washington office will process our application but I am not sure. I am a US citizen married to an Australian citizen. I previously lived in Australia for 7 years, where I met my now husband. We have been together 7.5 years, only 3 months of that was long distance. We have lived together for 6 years, and have been married for 4.5 years. We moved to the U.S. when we got married using a U.S. fiancé visa, and I then sponsored his US green card. We completed the 309/100 paperwork ourselves since we had experience with the U.S. immigration process. Based on published processing times and what we were seeing from others, we were hoping for a <6 month approval, but no luck... 

Timeline of 309/100 application (evidence, medical, and FBI/police checks have all been front-loaded/completed)

Application submitted: January 4, 2022
Medical clearance received: May 12, 2022

As of today (September 13, 2022) application status on immigov is saying "Received"


----------



## aw_sw

I submitted my 309/100 on 29 June. Uploaded all the police certificates, some of the evidence, declarations. I completed the health exam in early Aug. And in some of the confusion with the immi.gov site I didn't realize that I needed to have my wife fill out the sponsor form as well, which we have done. Regardless, as of today my application status still reads as "Received" as well. Do you get updates when a case officer has started processing the file? I'm still going to be uploading some more documents this week. I'm also curious about other peoples more recent journey.


----------



## caitojulz

aw_sw said:


> I submitted my 309/100 on 29 June. Uploaded all the police certificates, some of the evidence, declarations. I completed the health exam in early Aug. And in some of the confusion with the immi.gov site I didn't realize that I needed to have my wife fill out the sponsor form as well, which we have done. Regardless, as of today my application status still reads as "Received" as well. Do you get updates when a case officer has started processing the file? I'm still going to be uploading some more documents this week. I'm also curious about other peoples more recent journey.


*This is what I found on the immigov website in regards to application status:*

If you applied online you can check your visa application status in ImmiAccount.
We assign a status to your application to show progress.
The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
Submitted means you have submitted an application.
Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.
Note: The application status for My Health Declarations and Partner sponsorship forms will always display a status of submitted and will not change to a status of received.


----------



## JandE

aw_sw said:


> I submitted my 309/100 on 29 June. Uploaded all the police certificates, some of the evidence, declarations. I completed the health exam in early Aug. And in some of the confusion with the immi.gov site I didn't realize that I needed to have my wife fill out the sponsor form as well, which we have done. Regardless, as of today my application status still reads as "Received" as well. Do you get updates when a case officer has started processing the file? I'm still going to be uploading some more documents this week. I'm also curious about other peoples more recent journey.


Sometimes an application goes direct from received to finalised.


----------



## Aussie83

Realistically apart from recieved and finalised the statuses mean nothing


----------



## elimhannah

On the topic of statuses, I see different statuses for the Applicant and Sponsor applications in my Immi account. The Sponsor application (top) is marked as 'Submitted', while the Applicant application (bottom) is marked as 'Received'. 

Why the difference? Have others seen this in their accounts? I want to make sure we are not missing some action in the Sponsor application that would change it from 'Submitted' to 'Received'.


----------



## JandE

elimhannah said:


> On the topic of statuses, I see different statuses for the Applicant and Sponsor applications in my Immi account. The Sponsor application (top) is marked as 'Submitted', while the Applicant application (bottom) is marked as 'Received'.
> 
> Why the difference? Have others seen this in their accounts? I want to make sure we are not missing some action in the Sponsor application that would change it from 'Submitted' to 'Received'.
> 
> View attachment 11734


The sponsor application never changes status. Mine was still at submitted, after the visa had been granted.


----------



## elimhannah

JandE said:


> The sponsor application never changes status. Mine was still at submitted, after the visa had been granted.


That's great news, thanks for sharing. One less thing to worry about


----------



## matt_a2022

caitojulz said:


> I am also curious about recent processing times from the Washington DC office.
> 
> I applied for a 309/100 partner visa in January 2022, and have not had any updates since payment was received. We are applying from the U.S., so I assume the Washington office will process our application but I am not sure. I am a US citizen married to an Australian citizen. I previously lived in Australia for 7 years, where I met my now husband. We have been together 7.5 years, only 3 months of that was long distance. We have lived together for 6 years, and have been married for 4.5 years. We moved to the U.S. when we got married using a U.S. fiancé visa, and I then sponsored his US green card. We completed the 309/100 paperwork ourselves since we had experience with the U.S. immigration process. Based on published processing times and what we were seeing from others, we were hoping for a <6 month approval, but no luck...
> 
> Timeline of 309/100 application (evidence, medical, and FBI/police checks have all been front-loaded/completed)
> 
> Application submitted: January 4, 2022
> Medical clearance received: May 12, 2022
> 
> As of today (September 13, 2022) application status on immigov is saying "Received"


Caitojulz, I feel like we are in the same boat. I'm Australian, wife is American. I moved to the the USA 6 years ago, we got married, went through USA immigration for green card and then citizenships by ourselves without a migration agent/lawyer.
Last year we decided we were going to move to Aus, filed 309 Jan 7th 2022 (from our experience with my USA immigration we figured we could do Australia ourselves too), paid, submitted sponsorship application, medicals completed late Feb, and since then nothing. No application status change, no rfi's, nothing. 

We were also hoping for an approval in less than 6 months, but no luck. It's pretty disheartening seeing posts on here and Facebook groups about 309's getting approved in under 3-4 months while we're sitting here coming up on 9.

Sorry I don't have any advice/answers for you, just saw how similar your experience and timeline is so wanted to reach out.


----------



## caitojulz

matt_a2022 said:


> Caitojulz, I feel like we are in the same boat. I'm Australian, wife is American. I moved to the the USA 6 years ago, we got married, went through USA immigration for green card and then citizenships by ourselves without a migration agent/lawyer.
> Last year we decided we were going to move to Aus, filed 309 Jan 7th 2022 (from our experience with my USA immigration we figured we could do Australia ourselves too), paid, submitted sponsorship application, medicals completed late Feb, and since then nothing. No application status change, no rfi's, nothing.
> 
> We were also hoping for an approval in less than 6 months, but no luck. It's pretty disheartening seeing posts on here and Facebook groups about 309's getting approved in under 3-4 months while we're sitting here coming up on 9.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any advice/answers for you, just saw how similar your experience and timeline is so wanted to reach out.


Wow, our timelines are so similar! Thanks for sharing your story  Hopefully our applications will be processed soon! I'll keep an eye out to see if you have any updates - that will be give me hope! haha

Can I ask how long your US citizenship application took for approval? My husband applied at the start of this year around the time we put in the 309/100 app, but his US citizenship application still hasn't been sent to a processing center so we have no estimated timeline... As slow as Australian immigration is moving, the U.S. is even worse!


----------



## matt_a2022

caitojulz said:


> Wow, our timelines are so similar! Thanks for sharing your story  Hopefully our applications will be processed soon! I'll keep an eye out to see if you have any updates - that will be give me hope! haha
> 
> Can I ask how long your US citizenship application took for approval? My husband applied at the start of this year around the time we put in the 309/100 app, but his US citizenship application still hasn't been sent to a processing center so we have no estimated timeline... As slow as Australian immigration is moving, the U.S. is even worse!


I've got fingers crossed we're both approved really soon.

From submission to citizenship ceremony it was 5 months. I was eligible for US Citizenship August 2020, USCIS allows submission of applications 90 days prior to eligibility so I applied May 2020. Went to for my citizenship interview and test Oct 2020, passed and was approved, had my citizenship ceremony 10 days later.

For me USA immigration was quick, well 2 of the 3 were quick. Temporary resident (we had been married less than 2 years when I applied so I was approved for a 2 year green card) took 3 months. Permanent resident (10 year green card) took 14 months (i was eligible to apply for citizenship, and had, before it was approved it took that long). Citizenship took 5 months.


----------



## aw_sw

caitojulz said:


> I am also curious about recent processing times from the Washington DC office.
> 
> I applied for a 309/100 partner visa in January 2022, and have not had any updates since payment was received. We are applying from the U.S., so I assume the Washington office will process our application but I am not sure. I am a US citizen married to an Australian citizen. I previously lived in Australia for 7 years, where I met my now husband. We have been together 7.5 years, only 3 months of that was long distance. We have lived together for 6 years, and have been married for 4.5 years. We moved to the U.S. when we got married using a U.S. fiancé visa, and I then sponsored his US green card. We completed the 309/100 paperwork ourselves since we had experience with the U.S. immigration process. Based on published processing times and what we were seeing from others, we were hoping for a <6 month approval, but no luck...
> 
> Timeline of 309/100 application (evidence, medical, and FBI/police checks have all been front-loaded/completed)
> 
> Application submitted: January 4, 2022
> Medical clearance received: May 12, 2022
> 
> As of today (September 13, 2022) application status on immigov is saying "Received"


Any update on this? Curious. I'm still in limbo as well.


----------



## matt_a2022

aw_sw said:


> Any update on this? Curious. I'm still in limbo as well.


Nothing for me, no status update, RFI's or approval. Next week will be 10 months since we applied.


----------



## caitojulz

matt_a2022 said:


> Nothing for me, no status update, RFI's or approval. Next week will be 10 months since we applied.


Same here, unfortunately. Still sitting on "received". No RFIs. 10 months next week...


----------



## matt_a2022

caitojulz said:


> Same here, unfortunately. Still sitting on "received". No RFIs. 10 months next week...


Just saw on an Australian partner visa Facebook group someone from the USA got their 309 approved, and they applied Feb 11th '22.

it's disheartening seeing people from other places getting theirs in 2-4 months but I get different countries have different processing times, but to see someone in America, who applied a month after us, get approved, sucks.

But maybe ours is taking longer cause they're giving us a 309/100 double grant? At least that's what I'm telling myself to try and stay positive.


----------



## caitojulz

matt_a2022 said:


> Just saw on an Australian partner visa Facebook group someone from the USA got their 309 approved, and they applied Feb 11th '22.
> 
> it's disheartening seeing people from other places getting theirs in 2-4 months but I get different countries have different processing times, but to see someone in America, who applied a month after us, get approved, sucks.
> 
> But maybe ours is taking longer cause they're giving us a 309/100 double grant? At least that's what I'm telling myself to try and stay positive.


Hopefully this means we are getting close 

It's nice to see a partner visa grant come out of the DC office, I feel like I haven't seen much activity from the U.S. in these Facebook groups. But I agree, it's definitely disheartening to feel like visas aren't processed in the order they are received or in a fair way, and esp. to see that the Berlin office processes partner visas in 2-4 months... :S


----------



## matt_a2022

caitojulz said:


> Hopefully this means we are getting close
> 
> It's nice to see a partner visa grant come out of the DC office, I feel like I haven't seen much activity from the U.S. in these Facebook groups. But I agree, it's definitely disheartening to feel like visas aren't processed in the order they are received or in a fair way, and esp. to see that the Berlin office processes partner visas in 2-4 months... :S


I'm over it, in the past 2 days on a Facebook partner visa group I've seen three 309/100 double grants from Berlin, two in 7 weeks and one in 26 days!!
I want to know how we change our processing office to Berlin?!?


----------



## leahbran

matt_a2022 said:


> I'm over it, in the past 2 days on a Facebook partner visa group I've seen three 309/100 double grants from Berlin, two in 7 weeks and one in 26 days!!
> I want to know how we change our processing office to Berlin?!?


Same!


----------

